# ***Lucky Testers: 32 Testers, 21 BFPs, 9 Angels***



## kksy9b

Hello ladies! I'm a few days early getting this thread going but am too anxious not to!

Whether this is your first month trying or you have been trying for awhile, all are welcome here. I love this forum because we are a group of women who comfort during the hard times, celebrate the joyous and provide a safe place for one another. 

I look forward to getting to know you all and hope that each of us gets a beautiful BFP by the end of the month! Let me know when you are testing and will get you added on our list!

A bit about myself- I have one DS who turns 2 in April. He weaned last September and I am still trying to get my cycles back to normal (anovulatory and short LP cycles have been my norm for the past few months). FF gave me my CH today so it looks like I might have ovulated this time! Just waiting for AF to show up and then we will be trying! Totally going to be a POAS addict and will probably start testing around 7-8 dpo.

--------------------------------------------
Some links that I always liked:

Due Date Calculator 

Signs and Symptom Spotting  

---------------------------------------------

:dust:

*Testers:*
chocolatechip
Sweetmama26
greenarcher
Kaiecee
jwilly
Wywymom

*March - 1 BFP*
lilesMom :bfp: Due Dec 3, 2016 :pink:

*April - 2 BFPs*
AliJo :bfp: Due Jan 3, 2017 :blue:
Banana10 :bfp: Due Jan 8, 2017 :yellow:

*May - 1 BFP*
kksy9b :bfp: Due Jan 9, 2017 :yellow:

*June- 3 BFPs*
glong88 :bfp: Due Feb 19, 2017 :yellow:
curiosity :bfp: Due Feb 23, 2017 :yellow:
ProudArmyWife :bfp: Due Feb 24, 2017 :yellow:
tinymumma :bfp: Due March 6, 2017 :yellow:

*July- 1 BFP*
mattsgirl :bfp: :yellow:

*August- 2 BFPs*
arturia :bfp: :yellow: Due May 3, 2017

*October- 1 BFP*
lesondemavie :bfp: :yellow: Due July 11, 2017

*December- 1 BFP*
OhHappyZ :bfp: :yellow: Due August 12, 2017

*Angels Remembered *
kittykat7210 :angel:
chocolatechip :angel:
jwilly :angel:
glong88 :angel:
mattsgirl :angel:
Sweetmama26 :angel:
curiosity :angel:
lesondemavie :angel:
MissYogi :angel:

*Waiting to hear from *
Rein
Shorman
Weebles
robinsonmom
Avalanche
mrs unicorn
kittykat7210
JesLynne
Newbie54
kpk
lorra1986
BowPeep
sil


----------



## napamermaid

Hey
Im due af tomorrow so, another bfn this months. Im ttc no.3. I will be testing april fools day if i can wait that long!!!
Poas addict


----------



## arturia

I'll post here. I'm tracking my cycle this time so I might as well be TTC even if we're not too serious yet. I can feel twinges today indicating AF will arrive within 24h. I will -probably- be testing very early April or the end of March, assuming I have any suspicions. So yay!

EDIT: You can throw me in for April 1st regardless. I don't actually know yet how long my cycle is or when I O, so it's approximate.


----------



## trixiesmith

Mind if I join? My DH and I have been trying on and off for over a year now, and just this past month began ttc #1 again. 

Af is due today or tomorrow, and will be testing either March 31st or April 1st. 

On a side note, I'm a bit excited to get this new cycle started because I'm looking into trying to improve my cm, and I'll also be temping and starting up with my red raspberry leaf tea again.


----------



## kksy9b

Alfie- got you added! i'm sorry about the bfn for this month but i hope that next cycle is the lucky one!

Arturia- good to see you over here! best of luck!!

Trixie- got you! wishing you all the best. i've been trying to get my cycles and CM back in line as well. Have you seen a lot of success with the raspberry tea in the past? I'm upping my water intake to at least half my body weight in ounces daily and hoping that helps.


----------



## trixiesmith

thanks! Actually, I've only tried the tea for 2 cycles, but I didn't really notice any change. The first time I tried it, I completely missed my surge despite temping and doing opks for almost 2 weeks straight. Then af came right on schedule. It kind of threw me off and I started wondering what I did wrong lol. But I'm going to try it again with the hopes I get better results this time. 

I'll also be upping my water intake, cutting back on caffeine, and I'm not sure yet if I'll be trying robitussin as well.


----------



## napamermaid

Truxie have you tried preseed ? I find it good. Used it to conceive dd 4 yrs ago


----------



## trixiesmith

We've tried it a few times, but never exactly during my peak. How often did you use it, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## kksy9b

If increasing water doesn't help my CM, I'm going to move to preseed. Not comfortable with robitussin personally.


----------



## chocolatechip

I haven't even done my March testing yet, but why not - being a part of the April thread sounds great! I will likely be testing April 27th.

I'm still waiting for AF to come before we officially start TTC (we tried once in November but life got in the way and we said we'd resume in March), but DH and I should be getting this going pretty soon. I'm looking forward to the adventure ahead and trying not to get my hopes up about a BFP the first or second time.


----------



## tinymumma

Jumping in here way early. I'm due 12/03 but judging by my chart, I haven't O'd yet, so lp is too short to sustain anything. Next cycle, I'll be due on the 6th, so count me in xx I'm still BFing my 17 month old and I need to put on some weight as I think those two factors are messing with O. Really want to give DS a little brother. Or sister, we don't mind. Good luck to all xx


----------



## kksy9b

chocolatechip- welcome! Hopefully you get your BFP in March, but we are happy to have you here as well! When is AF due for you?

tinymumma- hello! i've got you down. I never really had a normal cycle while I was still BF'ing my LO so I feel your pain there. Are you hoping to continue BF'ing through pregnancy?


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> chocolatechip- welcome! Hopefully you get your BFP in March, but we are happy to have you here as well! When is AF due for you?
> 
> tinymumma- hello! i've got you down. I never really had a normal cycle while I was still BF'ing my LO so I feel your pain there. Are you hoping to continue BF'ing through pregnancy?

If DS wants to. I've heard a lot of littlies refuse because it tastes different :shrug: I'm still unsure what I'll do if he keeps feeding throughout pregnancy until the birth, as I would want to ensure the next little blessing gets everything they need.


----------



## kksy9b

Your body will adjust and make enough for them both. The most important would be the colostrum for the next little. Otherwise you should produce plenty.


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> Your body will adjust and make enough for them both. The most important would be the colostrum for the next little. Otherwise you should produce plenty.

How wonderful. DS will be old enough to understand as well so hopefully that will make things better. I'm hoping I get my BFP soon. More so that I'm yearning for another little one. I don't really mind waiting, I would prefer the next LO to be born before my son turns 3 as I feel it would be a much harder adjustment for him at that age.


----------



## kksy9b

Completely understand what you mean! My DS turns 2 next month and I'm really hoping for a quick BFP. I think it will be a hard adjustment no matter but 3 year olds are so independent and can get those feelings of jealousy etc hit them. Would rather have a new one here before going into the "threenager" year


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> Completely understand what you mean! My DS turns 2 next month and I'm really hoping for a quick BFP. I think it will be a hard adjustment no matter but 3 year olds are so independent and can get those feelings of jealousy etc hit them. Would rather have a new one here before going into the "threenager" year

Exactly! I have everything crossed for you sweetheart xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks hun! I hope you get your BFP this cycle and won't need to test in April...but if you do that we can both see that double line!


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> Thanks hun! I hope you get your BFP this cycle and won't need to test in April...but if you do that we can both see that double line!

Here's to hoping xo


----------



## robinsonmom

count me want to test April 26th my wedding anniversary! just finished last clomid pill tonight,knowing my luck I wont O until cycle day 2? something. Its okay just makes me an April Tester !


----------



## glong88

Cycle 3 for me. AF come today so due 31st March/1st April


----------



## napamermaid

Ah glong xx

How many days was ur cycle on cycle 2?

Im still awaitng af to get on planning this cycle


----------



## glong88

28 days. Went to the loo at 11.40pm on day 28 for the start of it, but called today cd1. I new I was normally 28 days. So maybe now it's all settled and back to normal this will be my month.

Cycle one 32 days o on cd16
Cycle two 28 days I on cd14
Here's to cycle three, took 3 cycles with my son 7 years ago....


----------



## napamermaid

Heres hoping it is


----------



## kksy9b

Robins- got you added! How many years have you been married? Best of luck to you!!

Glong- I'm sorry about AF :hugs: I hope this next cycle is your cycle for a beautiful BFP! It took me 3 cycles for my DS too


----------



## trixiesmith

well ladies, af got me today, so after work I'll start upping my water. I'm feeling pretty good about this next cycle already.


----------



## arturia

AF yesterday afternoon so CD1 was yesterday. This month will be the first cycle yay!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kksy9b

I'm sorry about AF Trixie :hugs: I'm glad you're feeling optimistic about this cycle! New cycle, new start and I hope it brings you your BFP!

Artutia- glad she showed up for you so you can properly start trying!! I still have another week or so until AF shows...feels like it's dragging on!


----------



## arturia

kksy9b-:hugs: Soon!


----------



## kksy9b

I know it is just about there...the cycle before trying just feels like the longest!


----------



## glong88

kksy9b said:


> Robins- got you added! How many years have you been married? Best of luck to you!!
> 
> Glong- I'm sorry about AF :hugs: I hope this next cycle is your cycle for a beautiful BFP! It took me 3 cycles for my DS too



Really hope so, want this so much x


----------



## lilesMom

Can I join, even though I've a shot left in march :)
AF due 25th march, cd 6 today.


----------



## kksy9b

Of course you're welcome liles! Wishing you all the best for this cycle!


----------



## Weebles

My 4th cycle ttc just started yesterday. Not sure when exactly I'll O but it's usually pretty late in my cycle so can I join for testing on April 1st? How awesome would that be to make an announcement on that day?


----------



## napamermaid

Very best of luck guys. Hope u all get bfp's this cycle.
I got mine today so i wont be in this thread.
If anyone has any questions feel free. We did opk, preseed, bd from cd8, took vitamins, poas a lot!!!
Xx


----------



## arturia

Alfiecat said:


> Very best of luck guys. Hope u all get bfp's this cycle.
> I got mine today so i wont be in this thread.
> If anyone has any questions feel free. We did opk, preseed, bd from cd8, took vitamins, poas a lot!!!
> Xx

Congratz!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kksy9b

weebles- got you added hun. best of luck this cycle! when do you normally O?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks kks xxx

Alfiecat congrats &#55357;&#56842;
Brilliant news x


----------



## trixiesmith

congrats alfie!

welcome new girls! :wave:


----------



## kksy9b

For the gals that are in for march still- how are you doing? Where are you ladies in your cycles- any symptom spotting started yet?

Those that were waiting for AF to start trying has she showed yet?

My temps are still looking awesome and seems like I did O this cycle! Now next weekend needs to hurry up so AF can start and we can give this a proper go!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey.
I'm only cd 7 yet.
Lazy bd just in case a few times
But usually ov on cd 14.
So a bit early.
Bit more focus starting Monday 
Hee. Hee.
Fingers crossed for us all xxx 
Did u just track this cycle hon
Or is there teeny chance of bfp for u? &#128522;


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck liles! Hope that next week is fun for you! :haha:

I'm definitely not in this cycle. We purposely avoided DTD during ovulation. But that's okay- this is the first cycle temping. I've been plagued with anovulatory and short LP cycles since DS weaned last September. AC seems to finally be working and got me to O...now I just want to see LP be a good length! One more week and the witch should be here and we can move to our first trying cycle!!


----------



## lilesMom

That's great &#55357;&#56842;
It must feel brill to see ov back &#55357;&#56841;
Best of luck xx


----------



## kksy9b

Can't even explain how happy it makes me! Hopeful this wont be a long journey


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi Kaity, totally had to come have a look in TTC seeing as you've moved over... Can I tentatively be added for 1st April please? I've not started cycle yet so it could be subject to change lol (and of course if house sale goes according to plan)! Good luck ladies, can't wait to get to know you all :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!! So good to see you over curiosity! I love that we get to be cycle buddies too. Is everything still on track with the house?


----------



## Rein

Hi! I'm Rein. I just tested today and got negative. :( [Although, to be fair, today is one day before the start of my cycle...so if I miss my cycle, then I'll try again, but I'm still sort of upset.) (If someone could kindly point me to the link for short terms here, I'd very much appreciate it!) :D 

I decided that perhaps I need some love to be successful. I want a baby so horridly. I'm 26 and every month where I fail I feel like I may be infertile! We started sort-of trying in November. Last month was the first that we got serious. (I'm tracking my cycle now.) I really hope that maybe April? 

I have a lot of anxieties! So that maybe making things harder on myself. (I have Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder, it's pretty bad. I don't drive because I obsess over "what if I hurt someone".) 

*sigh* Everyone makes it seem so easy! My best friend got pregnant so swiftly. :(


----------



## arturia

Welcome to the forums Rein. :)


----------



## lilesMom

kksy9b said:


> Can't even explain how happy it makes me! Hopeful this wont be a long journey

Hope so hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi curiosity and rein xx
Lots of :dust:


----------



## ~curiosity~

kksy9b said:


> Yay!! So good to see you over curiosity! I love that we get to be cycle buddies too. Is everything still on track with the house?

Me too, good luck!! Looking forward to seeing your progress :happydance:

Things are going on track and mortgage company seem to be getting on with things, just worrying my cycle will be unpredictable, I want to be sure things are going to be OK before we TTC and if the cycle is short we'll be pushing it to get an answer! I bet you're so excited to start next cycle? BTW thanks for adding me to the list, got really excited when I saw it, can't believe it's real :shock: it's almost made me panic and have doubts because it never felt like it would happen. 2 weeks!

Hi lilesmom and rein! Good luck ladies :D :D Rein i know how you feel I drove tonight for the first time in ages, it terrifies me too :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Im due my period march 16th I know thats not really april but can I join x


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck with the house curiosity.
Exciting buying a house but hard work
Hope u get ur keys soon
Nothing like opening your house with your keys the first time &#65533;&#65533;

Thanks from me too.
Nice to see my name in the list &#65533;&#65533;
Even if I'm cheating a little.
But the march testers are way beyond me.
Plus I know u a little kk, 
So felt safer here &#65533;&#65533;
Xxx


----------



## arturia

~curiosity~ said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! So good to see you over curiosity! I love that we get to be cycle buddies too. Is everything still on track with the house?
> 
> Me too, good luck!! Looking forward to seeing your progress :happydance:
> 
> Things are going on track and mortgage company seem to be getting on with things, just worrying my cycle will be unpredictable, I want to be sure things are going to be OK before we TTC and if the cycle is short we'll be pushing it to get an answer! I bet you're so excited to start next cycle? BTW thanks for adding me to the list, got really excited when I saw it, can't believe it's real :shock: it's almost made me panic and have doubts because it never felt like it would happen. 2 weeks!
> 
> Hi lilesmom and rein! Good luck ladies :D :D Rein i know how you feel I drove tonight for the first time in ages, it terrifies me too :(Click to expand...

I'm happy your mortgage is working out. :happydance:

I think ours is going to get delayed. We were quoted our mechanical inspection originally end of January-ish. Then end of February. Now we're waiting on the notice but supposedly it will be soon. So maybe a good thing we're starting now because otherwise I might have been waiting until July or even August.


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> For the gals that are in for march still- how are you doing? Where are you ladies in your cycles- any symptom spotting started yet?
> 
> Those that were waiting for AF to start trying has she showed yet?
> 
> My temps are still looking awesome and seems like I did O this cycle! Now next weekend needs to hurry up so AF can start and we can give this a proper go!

Yay for O!! That's great news <3 
I'm symptom spotting like a mad woman. I started temping this cycle and it doesn't look like I've O'd yet but I'm starting to wonder if I did and my inexperience at temping is what's making my chart hard to read. I had period like cramping cd12, big glob of ewcm and a big temp dip. Cd15 same thing except I had a tiny bit of red blood. I thought it was lint from my towel and brushed it off. Next day more cramping, ewcm and it was brown. Now I'm cd21 and I've had a headache that won't go away for the past three days, I'm dizzy a lot and I keep getting that weird smell and popping feeling in my nose like I'm getting sick but I would be full blown sick by now if this has been happening for three days? I'm on antibiotics so that may be why I'm feeling off but at the same time, I didn't think you could get sick on antibiotics? Also having some fleeting nausea today but I could just be looking too much into it. I'm itching to test! I have two FRER sitting in my bathroom drawer but I don't want to waste them


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks lilesmom! I'm hoping all the stress will be worth it! When will you be testing? Hope everything goes smoothly for you!

Arturia - thank you, so exciting to see you here too! How are things?

Hi wantingagirl, good luck!

I hope this is your month tinymumma, not much longer to wait!


----------



## lilesMom

Arturia hope ur mortgage goes smoothly from now on xx

Tinymumma fingers crossed for u xx

Curiousity , af is due mar 25th.
But not sure when ill test.
I can be a bit of a poas addict
But ill hold off as ling as I can 
Only cd 8 today so haven't even ov yet &#55357;&#56842;
Best of luck hon x


----------



## glong88

I will deffo hold out testing this month until AF day


----------



## chocolatechip

AF finally arrived so I'm in official TTC cycle now.

And my sister just announced her BFP to me!!!!!! So excited!


----------



## arturia

Curiosity - Doing good! Happy to get started. My doctor gave me a clean bill of health (I know I'm a bit overweight but that's literally the only problem) so I'm excited to have a healthy 9 months once I get that positive.

lilesmom - I hope so too! It's just a waiting game at this point while the builders keep building. We're really excited to get out of the place we live now. Management really doesn't keep the place maintained well.

chocolatechip - Gratz to your sister! How awesome would it be to get yours this month? You'd have cousins really close together in age!


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you &#128512;

This is the first ovulation since another loss :wacko: 

I feel it won't happen this quick but will see xx


----------



## kksy9b

hi ladies! Sorry for the bit of an absence- we've been having a fun family day so I haven't really been online.

Rein- welcome! Did your cycle ever start for you? I hope AF has stayed away!

curiosity- i'm glad the house buying process is going well so far for you all. I understand very much about wanting to make sure your cycles are in line before trying. Seeing your name as a tester in a couple weeks really makes it seem and feel more real! I can't believe I'm a week out from AF starting and 3 to O'ing again (hopefully). Going to be here before we know it!

wantingagirl- hello! of course you are welcome hun! Are you hoping for a specific gender this time around?i'm so sorry about your loss hun :hugs: i hope that you have your forever baby in your arms soon

liles- so happy to be over here with you too hun. Seems like it's been such a long time coming and glad we get to take this (hopefully short) TTC journey together. and i wasn't a POAS addict at all with DS but have already stocked up a bunch of cheapies. This is most likely our last baby (though DH has brought up a couple times having a third...) and I want to pee on as many things as I can while I still can :haha:

arturia- sorry your inspection is being delayed...that's so frustrating.i hope it gets sorted for you soon and glad you're not having to wait to start trying until it is.

tiny- do you have a link to your chart? i'm definitely not an expert but i know there are lots of others who are! FX you aren't getting sick and that your symptoms are a good sign!

glong- i was the same way with DS- i HATED seeing a bfn and getting AF was emotionally much easier to deal with. I hope that this is your month :hugs:

chocolatechip-yay!!! congrats on being officially TTC...and how exciting for your sister! how far along is she? Hopefully your journey is a quick one and you all can be bump buddies!


----------



## wantingagirl

kksy9b said:


> hi ladies! Sorry for the bit of an absence- we've been having a fun family day so I haven't really been online.
> 
> Rein- welcome! Did your cycle ever start for you? I hope AF has stayed away!
> 
> curiosity- i'm glad the house buying process is going well so far for you all. I understand very much about wanting to make sure your cycles are in line before trying. Seeing your name as a tester in a couple weeks really makes it seem and feel more real! I can't believe I'm a week out from AF starting and 3 to O'ing again (hopefully). Going to be here before we know it!
> 
> wantingagirl- hello! of course you are welcome hun! Are you hoping for a specific gender this time around?i'm so sorry about your loss hun :hugs: i hope that you have your forever baby in your arms soon
> 
> liles- so happy to be over here with you too hun. Seems like it's been such a long time coming and glad we get to take this (hopefully short) TTC journey together. and i wasn't a POAS addict at all with DS but have already stocked up a bunch of cheapies. This is most likely our last baby (though DH has brought up a couple times having a third...) and I want to pee on as many things as I can while I still can :haha:
> 
> arturia- sorry your inspection is being delayed...that's so frustrating.i hope it gets sorted for you soon and glad you're not having to wait to start trying until it is.
> 
> tiny- do you have a link to your chart? i'm definitely not an expert but i know there are lots of others who are! FX you aren't getting sick and that your symptoms are a good sign!
> 
> glong- i was the same way with DS- i HATED seeing a bfn and getting AF was emotionally much easier to deal with. I hope that this is your month :hugs:
> 
> chocolatechip-yay!!! congrats on being officially TTC...and how exciting for your sister! how far along is she? Hopefully your journey is a quick one and you all can be bump buddies!

Thanks Hun - I'm not really bothered but a boy would be nice. We have been ttc for quite a while now one loss in Jan 2015 which resulted in a d&c and Feb 2016 and one in 2011 :wacko: 

Having a hysteroscopy in a month or so 

Xxx


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> hi ladies! Sorry for the bit of an absence- we've been having a fun family day so I haven't really been online.
> 
> Rein- welcome! Did your cycle ever start for you? I hope AF has stayed away!
> 
> curiosity- i'm glad the house buying process is going well so far for you all. I understand very much about wanting to make sure your cycles are in line before trying. Seeing your name as a tester in a couple weeks really makes it seem and feel more real! I can't believe I'm a week out from AF starting and 3 to O'ing again (hopefully). Going to be here before we know it!
> 
> wantingagirl- hello! of course you are welcome hun! Are you hoping for a specific gender this time around?i'm so sorry about your loss hun :hugs: i hope that you have your forever baby in your arms soon
> 
> liles- so happy to be over here with you too hun. Seems like it's been such a long time coming and glad we get to take this (hopefully short) TTC journey together. and i wasn't a POAS addict at all with DS but have already stocked up a bunch of cheapies. This is most likely our last baby (though DH has brought up a couple times having a third...) and I want to pee on as many things as I can while I still can :haha:
> 
> arturia- sorry your inspection is being delayed...that's so frustrating.i hope it gets sorted for you soon and glad you're not having to wait to start trying until it is.
> 
> tiny- do you have a link to your chart? i'm definitely not an expert but i know there are lots of others who are! FX you aren't getting sick and that your symptoms are a good sign!
> 
> glong- i was the same way with DS- i HATED seeing a bfn and getting AF was emotionally much easier to deal with. I hope that this is your month :hugs:
> 
> chocolatechip-yay!!! congrats on being officially TTC...and how exciting for your sister! how far along is she? Hopefully your journey is a quick one and you all can be bump buddies!

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/618c93
I got my crosshairs this morning and now I have no idea what to think! I had spotting on cd15 that showed in full as brown on cd16 but it's saying O day is 19?! I have a 27 day on the dot cycle so if FF is right, my lp is only 8 days :'( I'm really confused though as the BD we had on cd15 wasn't rough at all, so the spotting couldn't have been from that? From looking at my chart cd15 looks like it could be possible for O and maybe since it's my first attempt at temping this time around, I might be doing something wrong? Agh, why is it all so confusing? Headache is still here, was horrendous yesterday, hubby had to rush to the chemist to get me something. Had some sharp O type pains on my right side this morning but if FF is right, I'm only 3 DPO? Google says it's possible but I really just don't know. Still having the funny smell and had some slight nausea yesterday but that could have been because I was hungry. I thought temping would answer all my questions but it seems to have just brought up a million more!


----------



## trixiesmith

tiny - do you temp at the same time every morning? do you track ovulation by any other way?


----------



## tinymumma

trixiesmith said:


> tiny - do you temp at the same time every morning? do you track ovulation by any other way?

For the first few days I was doing it at 5 o'clock but since then I've done it at 4, when hubby gets up for work. The only other method is cm watching but as we BD a lot, it's hard to tell most of the time. Except for this cycle, strangely enough


----------



## lilesMom

If ur feeling kind of sick, 
Maybe that's throwing ur temps off 
But I don't temp
Just guessing xx


----------



## lilesMom

Kks hope u enjoyed ur family fun day :)
I usually poas way too early

Hve started on 8 dpo.
But hve got a bfp at 9 once 
In my defence :)
But usually get bfp at 12.
So I'm gonna hold out until 12.
If I get bfn then it prepares me for my af :)

Haven't even ov yet though.
I'm getting ahead of myself as usual :)
If we got another baby, 
It may be our last but if we got lucky enough 
To get one we might go again ,
No guarantee either way.
But my last two losses hve made me want more.
:)


----------



## tinymumma

lilesMom said:


> Kks hope u enjoyed ur family fun day :)
> I usually poas way too early
> 
> Hve started on 8 dpo.
> But hve got a bfp at 9 once
> In my defence :)
> But usually get bfp at 12.
> So I'm gonna hold out until 12.
> If I get bfn then it prepares me for my af :)
> 
> Haven't even ov yet though.
> I'm getting ahead of myself as usual :)
> If we got another baby,
> It may be our last but if we got lucky enough
> To get one we might go again ,
> No guarantee either way.
> But my last two losses hve made me want more.
> :)

Big, big hugs to you xxx I really hope this month is your month :babydust:


----------



## tinymumma

lilesMom said:


> If ur feeling kind of sick,
> Maybe that's throwing ur temps off
> But I don't temp
> Just guessing xx

I hoping that's it. Will just have to see what happens next cycle :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi ladies can I join? We are technically NTNP. This would be baby #3. I have absolutely no idea where I'm at in my cycle due to a birth control mishap. I had my period and then started taking my birth control again but missed some pills and then spotted for two weeks so I'm just kinda feeling this cycle out to see where we are at. Figure I will test April 1st if no AF by then but not expecting anything with it being the first month off birth control. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey proud army wife
Lots of :dust: To u xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Its crazy what losses do you to you huh, totally desperate to have another baby super broody xx


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a nice weekend. I was hit with either the stomach flu or food poisoning last night :( when I can sit up for longer than a min I will reply back to everyone and get our list updated.


----------



## lilesMom

Wanting a girl.
I was sure I wanted one more child until 
I've had two mc and a prob chemical since.
Now I want more than one.
Its made me greedy 
And will make me super grateful of I get more kids


----------



## lilesMom

Kks hope u feel better soon hon
Hugs xxx


----------



## arturia

kksy9b - Hope you feel better soon.

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## ~curiosity~

Very excited for you Arturia!! I've been trying to get fit/lose weight ready too, it's really hard so I'm just going to accept myself now lol.

Hi kksy9b, yes it is suddenly feeling very real! How are you feeling today? Better I hope. It must be going around, my sister and baby nephew have both been ill as have my sister-in-law and one of my other little nephews :nope: well AF is starting tonight so I'll put it down as starting tomorrow... It isn't going to give us long to hear about the house so panicking a bit that we'll have to wait til next month! I thought it might be early as I o'd early this month, let's hope O hangs on a bit this cycle. So I guess I can now put that I'm TTC!!


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you all had a nice weekend. I was hit with either the stomach flu or food poisoning last night :( when I can sit up for longer than a min I will reply back to everyone and get our list updated.

Oh honey, I'm so sorry to hear this xx I had food poisoning when I was pregnant, so I know just how horrid it is <3 I really hope you start to feel better soon xxx


----------



## tinymumma

~curiosity~ said:


> Very excited for you Arturia!! I've been trying to get fit/lose weight ready too, it's really hard so I'm just going to accept myself now lol.
> 
> Hi kksy9b, yes it is suddenly feeling very real! How are you feeling today? Better I hope. It must be going around, my sister and baby nephew have both been ill as have my sister-in-law and one of my other little nephews :nope: well AF is starting tonight so I'll put it down as starting tomorrow... It isn't going to give us long to hear about the house so panicking a bit that we'll have to wait til next month! I thought it might be early as I o'd early this month, let's hope O hangs on a bit this cycle. So I guess I can now put that I'm TTC!!

Sorry to hear the witch got you love xxx She's a cruel, B! Congrats on officially TTC though xx Also another congrats on the body positivity! Wish I could do that. Good luck with the house! Best of luck to you for next cycle xxx


----------



## arturia

Tinymumma and Curiosity - Yay on the body positivity! My doctor says I'm healthy, my blood work is all good, which is all far more important than the number on the scale. Hope it's the same for you guys! Though... I've been losing fairly steadily for a couple weeks now, since I cut milk out of my diet. I still get milk products through yogurt with breakfast, but this weight thing and my suddenly clearer skin tells me I might not have tolerated drinking the milk as well as I thought. Might be the lactose as much of it is metabolized in yogurt by the bacteria.


----------



## tinymumma

arturia said:


> Tinymumma and Curiosity - Yay on the body positivity! My doctor says I'm healthy, my blood work is all good, which is all far more important than the number on the scale. Hope it's the same for you guys! Though... I've been losing fairly steadily for a couple weeks now, since I cut milk out of my diet. I still get milk products through yogurt with breakfast, but this weight thing and my suddenly clearer skin tells me I might not have tolerated drinking the milk as well as I thought. Might be the lactose as much of it is metabolized in yogurt by the bacteria.

That's amazing! You're right though, your health is much more important than a number on the scale. I wish society stopped telling woman one body type is ugly and the other is beautiful and instead just focused on healthy women! Sounds like you've got it covered xxx Unfortunately I'm on the other end of the scale, underweight and hating it. It doesn't make it easier the fact that complete strangers seem to think it's ok to point it out :/ Wishing you all the best on your TTC journey x


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thank you tinymumma! Good luck to you too, when will you be testing? I was looking forward to cd1 to say I'm TTC but was hoping agnus castus I've started taking would've lengthened my cycle a bit, I know it takes a few weeks though!

Arturia I think as long as doc is happy that's all that matters :) sounds really good that cutting out milk has made a difference to you! I've cut down on carbs which I think has helped my digestion. We're all good and ready to be mummas I say :winkwink:


----------



## tinymumma

~curiosity~ said:


> Thank you tinymumma! Good luck to you too, when will you be testing? I was looking forward to cd1 to say I'm TTC but was hoping agnus castus I've started taking would've lengthened my cycle a bit, I know it takes a few weeks though!
> 
> Arturia I think as long as doc is happy that's all that matters :) sounds really good that cutting out milk has made a difference to you! I've cut down on carbs which I think has helped my digestion. We're all good and ready to be mummas I say :winkwink:

Well, I'm going to wait and see if AF arrives. I only have 2 FRER left and since they're so dear here, I would hate to waste them. Plus I hate seeing a bfn since my eyes always see a squinter :nope: Vitex helped me conceive my son. I'm thinking of picking some more up. My lp looks like it's only 8 days :( Not good for pregnancy! Last time I got my BFP after three cycles of Vitex, hopefully it's that long or less for you!! 
Best of luck ladies, sounds like your bodies are more than ready for a little bean xoxo


----------



## arturia

Just in case anyone was interested, I posted a journal in order to document my experiences. Actually, mostly the experiences of my first couple cycles, and just because I thought it'd make an interesting read to new TTCers and friends. :)


----------



## tinymumma

arturia said:


> Just in case anyone was interested, I posted a journal in order to document my experiences. Actually, mostly the experiences of my first couple cycles, and just because I thought it'd make an interesting read to new TTCers and friends. :)

I have one too! I'll go and find yours now xx I find it quite therapeutic writing down all my thoughts :)


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you for the well wishes ladies. Super grateful for my husband who worked from home today and took care of DS so that I could basically sleep all day. He left to go out of town for a day for work so I'm hoping that all the rest today means I'm back at 100% tomorrow.

Wanting- I hope you get your boy, but more than anything that you have a healthy forever baby soon. :hugs: best of luck with your hysteroscopy

tiny- hopefully like liles said it is just being sick throwing your temps off. do you usually get any pre AF signs? i completely agree with you about society saying one body is beautiful and another is ugly. healthy is best and women come in all shapes and sizes. sorry that people have made rude comments to you....I always say that you would never walk up to someone and call them fat and therefore shouldn't say someone is "too skinny." Sounds like vitex might be a good idea with an 8 day LP. Mine started at 9 and have gotten it to 12 days but it took 3 full cycles to see any improvement.

liles- i can imagine that having losses would make you want to have more. I hope that it happens for you soon :hugs:

ProudArmyWife- hello :hi: I've added you to our list. FX that your first go is successful! how long did it take to fall preggo with your other kiddos?

Arturia- my Saturday was great with a fun family day at the train station (DS is loving trains right now). Was hit with food poisoning last night so that has sucked...so it was good and bad :) How was your weekend? Did you do anything fun? That is great that you may have discovered an intolerance and and can correct it! And that is great that you got the all clear from your doctor on being healthy :thumbup: I'll go find your journal so I can follow you there!

curiosity- you all should definitely still go for it this cycle ;) it took 3 cycles for the AC to work for me...my doc said 6-8 weeks so hopefully this cycle you start to see some improvement


----------



## wantingagirl

I have one too in the ttc journal section anyone welcome to come see mine :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

Okay Im totally confused maybe this month is going to be a dud anyway :wacko:

I got a peak in the afternoon of wednesday and then on friday morning the hospital did a pregnancy test that was negative. My question is could it have showed as a peak with lots of highs and a low and the peak be a dud and actually residue hormones with all that info. I missed 3 days temps near ovulation and cd1-5 and been getting up real early with olivia and sometimes forgetting and taking it when got back into bed. But my chart was marking me down at 2dpo today which if I am Im buggered I did get ewcm on saturday but i do get that a few days after ovulation, my cm did go creamy the day after my ovulation peak so I have no idea where I am. i cant remember if I even had as much pain this cycle. I used the bbt adjuster for a temp which then changed it to 4dpo but pretty sure I'm 5dpo but I really have no idea what a waste :cry: maybe i should treat this cycle as a dud one. if i am 2dpo last time we dtd was fri night so buggered 

I also got a sharp twinge in bed last night but know wayyyyyy too early! xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

kksy9b said:


> Thank you for the well wishes ladies. Super grateful for my husband who worked from home today and took care of DS so that I could basically sleep all day. He left to go out of town for a day for work so I'm hoping that all the rest today means I'm back at 100% tomorrow.
> 
> Wanting- I hope you get your boy, but more than anything that you have a healthy forever baby soon. :hugs: best of luck with your hysteroscopy
> 
> tiny- hopefully like liles said it is just being sick throwing your temps off. do you usually get any pre AF signs? i completely agree with you about society saying one body is beautiful and another is ugly. healthy is best and women come in all shapes and sizes. sorry that people have made rude comments to you....I always say that you would never walk up to someone and call them fat and therefore shouldn't say someone is "too skinny." Sounds like vitex might be a good idea with an 8 day LP. Mine started at 9 and have gotten it to 12 days but it took 3 full cycles to see any improvement.
> 
> liles- i can imagine that having losses would make you want to have more. I hope that it happens for you soon :hugs:
> 
> ProudArmyWife- hello :hi: I've added you to our list. FX that your first go is successful! how long did it take to fall preggo with your other kiddos?
> 
> Arturia- my Saturday was great with a fun family day at the train station (DS is loving trains right now). Was hit with food poisoning last night so that has sucked...so it was good and bad :) How was your weekend? Did you do anything fun? That is great that you may have discovered an intolerance and and can correct it! And that is great that you got the all clear from your doctor on being healthy :thumbup: I'll go find your journal so I can follow you there!
> 
> curiosity- you all should definitely still go for it this cycle ;) it took 3 cycles for the AC to work for me...my doc said 6-8 weeks so hopefully this cycle you start to see some improvement

thanks hun - i have no idea when it is but seems a bit quick :wacko: have my pre-op appointment tomorrow!

Ive been reading up since erin every single month and dont know if that was a one off after her or if its linked to my d&c I have spotting every single cycle like a week after my ovulation and sometimes earlier. Its usually one spot then nothing until af but some months more sporadic. I read progesterone cream may help? But no one is willing to help me or even look into it until I've had 3 losses in a row xxx


----------



## tinymumma

wantingagirl said:


> Okay Im totally confused maybe this month is going to be a dud anyway :wacko:
> 
> I got a peak in the afternoon of wednesday and then on friday morning the hospital did a pregnancy test that was negative. My question is could it have showed as a peak with lots of highs and a low and the peak be a dud and actually residue hormones with all that info. I missed 3 days temps near ovulation and cd1-5 and been getting up real early with olivia and sometimes forgetting and taking it when got back into bed. But my chart was marking me down at 2dpo today which if I am Im buggered I did get ewcm on saturday but i do get that a few days after ovulation, my cm did go creamy the day after my ovulation peak so I have no idea where I am. i cant remember if I even had as much pain this cycle. I used the bbt adjuster for a temp which then changed it to 4dpo but pretty sure I'm 5dpo but I really have no idea what a waste :cry: maybe i should treat this cycle as a dud one. if i am 2dpo last time we dtd was fri night so buggered
> 
> I also got a sharp twinge in bed last night but know wayyyyyy too early! xxx

I'm so sorry you're feeling like this xx I really, truly hope that next cycle is your time xxx Lots and lots of big hugs and remember, you're not out until the :witch: gets you xxx


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> Thank you for the well wishes ladies. Super grateful for my husband who worked from home today and took care of DS so that I could basically sleep all day. He left to go out of town for a day for work so I'm hoping that all the rest today means I'm back at 100% tomorrow.
> 
> Wanting- I hope you get your boy, but more than anything that you have a healthy forever baby soon. :hugs: best of luck with your hysteroscopy
> 
> tiny- hopefully like liles said it is just being sick throwing your temps off. do you usually get any pre AF signs? i completely agree with you about society saying one body is beautiful and another is ugly. healthy is best and women come in all shapes and sizes. sorry that people have made rude comments to you....I always say that you would never walk up to someone and call them fat and therefore shouldn't say someone is "too skinny." Sounds like vitex might be a good idea with an 8 day LP. Mine started at 9 and have gotten it to 12 days but it took 3 full cycles to see any improvement.
> 
> liles- i can imagine that having losses would make you want to have more. I hope that it happens for you soon :hugs:
> 
> ProudArmyWife- hello :hi: I've added you to our list. FX that your first go is successful! how long did it take to fall preggo with your other kiddos?
> 
> Arturia- my Saturday was great with a fun family day at the train station (DS is loving trains right now). Was hit with food poisoning last night so that has sucked...so it was good and bad :) How was your weekend? Did you do anything fun? That is great that you may have discovered an intolerance and and can correct it! And that is great that you got the all clear from your doctor on being healthy :thumbup: I'll go find your journal so I can follow you there!
> 
> curiosity- you all should definitely still go for it this cycle ;) it took 3 cycles for the AC to work for me...my doc said 6-8 weeks so hopefully this cycle you start to see some improvement

How wonderful of your hubby! Where can I get one of those? Haha, kidding. I was a lot better yesterday and so far today, headache is still there but at least I can stand up and walk around without feeling like my head is literally exploding. I'm starting to think it might have been the antibiotics I was taking... I've never had a reaction to the before though, so I'm really stumped. This morning when I took my temp (which jumped back up, yay!) I again was busting for a piddle. So strange. Also was so hungry it could almost be called nausea which is extremely odd for me since I'm never hungry until at least 10 am?... Serious leg aches yesterday and what I'm guessing was my sciatic nerve playing up, not fun but has me hoping, lol. Had some more sharp O type pains after hubby and I BD last night. 6 DPO, due in 3 days. This waiting is killing me! Lol. Silly to hope that I'm still in with a chance, as deep down I know AF will show up right on schedule (as per usual). Fx'd my next cycle goes better in the way of temps and I can pin down what I need to do. Might grab some OPK's as well...


----------



## ~curiosity~

Good luck tinymumma and wantingagirl, I'll keep an eye out and hope you get that lucky :bfp:

Thanks Kaity, glad hubby has looked after you so well :) still looks hopeful for this cycle, solicitor's checks are complete on the house so now only waiting for final mortgage offer from the mortgage company which should be next week :happydance: I'm really pleased we can be cycle buddies!

I'm looking forward to reading people's journals when I get time :)


----------



## tinymumma

~curiosity~ said:


> Good luck tinymumma and wantingagirl, I'll keep an eye out and hope you get that lucky :bfp:
> 
> Thanks Kaity, glad hubby has looked after you so well :) still looks hopeful for this cycle, solicitor's checks are complete on the house so now only waiting for final mortgage offer from the mortgage company which should be next week :happydance: I'm really pleased we can be cycle buddies!
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading people's journals when I get time :)

How exciting about your house!! Such an exciting time xx Fx'd you get a BFP to make the deal even sweeter!! Thank you for your well wishes xx Deep down I know I'm out but I can't help but keep hope alive. I'm expecting my temp to drop very soon but as of right now, it's up so I am too, lol


----------



## lesondemavie

Hi Kk can I join? This is my first cycle after MMC. If AF doesn't show by 3/31, I'll test either then or on 4/1. It's hard to say when exactly AF will show, but likely some time between 3/29-3/31. It's been longer than that only once in my life. We're trying, but taking it easy this cycle. I'm not too hopeful since it took 6 cycles the first time, so looking forward to April and probably beyond. I am hopeful that with time it will happen again, and hopefully that happiness won't end too soon the next time. My April test date is tbd depending on how long this first cycle is.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

kksy9b said:


> Thank you for the well wishes ladies. Super grateful for my husband who worked from home today and took care of DS so that I could basically sleep all day. He left to go out of town for a day for work so I'm hoping that all the rest today means I'm back at 100% tomorrow.
> 
> Wanting- I hope you get your boy, but more than anything that you have a healthy forever baby soon. :hugs: best of luck with your hysteroscopy
> 
> tiny- hopefully like liles said it is just being sick throwing your temps off. do you usually get any pre AF signs? i completely agree with you about society saying one body is beautiful and another is ugly. healthy is best and women come in all shapes and sizes. sorry that people have made rude comments to you....I always say that you would never walk up to someone and call them fat and therefore shouldn't say someone is "too skinny." Sounds like vitex might be a good idea with an 8 day LP. Mine started at 9 and have gotten it to 12 days but it took 3 full cycles to see any improvement.
> 
> liles- i can imagine that having losses would make you want to have more. I hope that it happens for you soon :hugs:
> 
> ProudArmyWife- hello :hi: I've added you to our list. FX that your first go is successful! how long did it take to fall preggo with your other kiddos?
> 
> Arturia- my Saturday was great with a fun family day at the train station (DS is loving trains right now). Was hit with food poisoning last night so that has sucked...so it was good and bad :) How was your weekend? Did you do anything fun? That is great that you may have discovered an intolerance and and can correct it! And that is great that you got the all clear from your doctor on being healthy :thumbup: I'll go find your journal so I can follow you there!
> 
> curiosity- you all should definitely still go for it this cycle ;) it took 3 cycles for the AC to work for me...my doc said 6-8 weeks so hopefully this cycle you start to see some improvement


Kksy9b- it took 13 months for our first and 2 months for our second so big difference &#128514;


----------



## chocolatechip

kksy9b said:


> I know it is just about there...the cycle before trying just feels like the longest!

I hear you! 

AF will be over tomorrow so I am FINALLY getting started again after a 3 month break! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Les- got you added hun. So sorry about your loss :hugs: I hope it doesn't take long to get your rainbow

Yesterday pretty much sucked. Was still recovering from being sick with a headache in the morning, went to the dentist and found out I have a filling leaking so have to get that fixed, AF started after only a 9 day LP. Then DH told me he changed his mind and wants to push until at least May. He is too stressed at work (which, this won't change BTW)....I ranted about this in my journal if you're interested in reading but to say I'm disappointed is an understatement. This is exactly the same thing that happened with DS and when may hit with him, he asked for another year. I stood my ground and he agreed but he still brings it up to try and guilt me with things ("you always get your way" kind of stuff). There is still a chance he will go for this month but its so hard to wrap my head around. And then to top the day off, my little guy caught my stomach bug (that I thought was food poisoning...). He threw up about 15 times in 3 hours. Finally got him in bed asleep at 2 and then I started the clean up and got in bed a little before 3. I just wanted to cry along with him

I still want to root you gals on in your journies so I'm not going to abandon this thread but I am going to take a couple days off from active posting to care for DS and process. I'll update the list as needed and see you all in a couple days


----------



## lesondemavie

Kk- So sorry you and DH are not on the same page, and also that he tries to guilt you. That's the worst! Guilt trips should be off limits. They're so manipulative. I'm also sorry to hear about DS and catching a stomach bug. It must hurt so much to see home in pain. I hope it's one of those quick bugs and he's better soon! As for the 9 day LP, I had an 8 day LP and I freaked out thinking it meant I could never get pg. Next cycle it was back up at 10 and 2 cycles after that I was pg! Hope things return to normal for you quickly like they did for me <3


----------



## ~curiosity~

kksy9b said:


> Les- got you added hun. So sorry about your loss :hugs: I hope it doesn't take long to get your rainbow
> 
> Yesterday pretty much sucked. Was still recovering from being sick with a headache in the morning, went to the dentist and found out I have a filling leaking so have to get that fixed, AF started after only a 9 day LP. Then DH told me he changed his mind and wants to push until at least May. He is too stressed at work (which, this won't change BTW)....I ranted about this in my journal if you're interested in reading but to say I'm disappointed is an understatement. This is exactly the same thing that happened with DS and when may hit with him, he asked for another year. I stood my ground and he agreed but he still brings it up to try and guilt me with things ("you always get your way" kind of stuff). There is still a chance he will go for this month but its so hard to wrap my head around. And then to top the day off, my little guy caught my stomach bug (that I thought was food poisoning...). He threw up about 15 times in 3 hours. Finally got him in bed asleep at 2 and then I started the clean up and got in bed a little before 3. I just wanted to cry along with him
> 
> I still want to root you gals on in your journies so I'm not going to abandon this thread but I am going to take a couple days off from active posting to care for DS and process. I'll update the list as needed and see you all in a couple days

All I can say is I know you'll get your dream soon Hun :hugs::hugs: here to talk any time you need it, I know what it's like with all the uncertainty. You never know, he may have a think and change his mind. Either way I hope things work out, you so deserve it xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hoping he just had a tough day
And has already changed back xxx 
Hugs xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

tinymumma said:


> ~curiosity~ said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tinymumma and wantingagirl, I'll keep an eye out and hope you get that lucky :bfp:
> 
> Thanks Kaity, glad hubby has looked after you so well :) still looks hopeful for this cycle, solicitor's checks are complete on the house so now only waiting for final mortgage offer from the mortgage company which should be next week :happydance: I'm really pleased we can be cycle buddies!
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading people's journals when I get time :)
> 
> How exciting about your house!! Such an exciting time xx Fx'd you get a BFP to make the deal even sweeter!! Thank you for your well wishes xx Deep down I know I'm out but I can't help but keep hope alive. I'm expecting my temp to drop very soon but as of right now, it's up so I am too, lolClick to expand...

Hi tinymumma, it all sounds very positive to me!! You're not out yet :winkwink: thank you, I'm so hoping it goes to plan so we can TTC, I know it would only be another cycle's wait but I'd be really disappointed! Xx


----------



## Banana10

Hi everyone, can I please join you? I'm currently on CD3 and would be looking to test around 4 April. TTC #3 x


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi Banana10! CD 3 here too :wave: good luck!


----------



## tinymumma

Welcome Banana xxx Best of luck to you for this cycle and sending you lots of sticky :dust: 

Curiosity, how're you going? Fx'd you don't need to worry about next cycle because you get a nice BFP xxx 

I had another temp drop this morning, down below the cover line. I telling myself go be realistic and expect AF. She's due tomorrow. Of course there is still a part of me that's hoping my temp was wrong since it was a pretty chilly night and I sleep without a shirt, all uncovered so DS can have milk throughout the night but I'm pretty sure I'm just grasping at straws now. So looks like I'm in the April testers for real this time! Almost all the ladies in my Australian TWW have gotten BFPS and it's making it a little difficult for me right now but who knows, you're not out until the :witch: pokes her nose around your underwear, right? Lol


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> Les- got you added hun. So sorry about your loss :hugs: I hope it doesn't take long to get your rainbow
> 
> Yesterday pretty much sucked. Was still recovering from being sick with a headache in the morning, went to the dentist and found out I have a filling leaking so have to get that fixed, AF started after only a 9 day LP. Then DH told me he changed his mind and wants to push until at least May. He is too stressed at work (which, this won't change BTW)....I ranted about this in my journal if you're interested in reading but to say I'm disappointed is an understatement. This is exactly the same thing that happened with DS and when may hit with him, he asked for another year. I stood my ground and he agreed but he still brings it up to try and guilt me with things ("you always get your way" kind of stuff). There is still a chance he will go for this month but its so hard to wrap my head around. And then to top the day off, my little guy caught my stomach bug (that I thought was food poisoning...). He threw up about 15 times in 3 hours. Finally got him in bed asleep at 2 and then I started the clean up and got in bed a little before 3. I just wanted to cry along with him
> 
> I still want to root you gals on in your journies so I'm not going to abandon this thread but I am going to take a couple days off from active posting to care for DS and process. I'll update the list as needed and see you all in a couple days

Oh sweetheart, I'm so sorry things are so difficult for you right now :hugs: Sending you lots of love xxx I pray that you get your little miracle soon. My hubby has turned around many times and said that he doesn't want to anymore but when AF shows up, I can see the disappointment in his eyes. I hope your little man feels better soon and that your hubby was just having an off day due to the stress of your poor little bloke. Sending you lots of warm hugs <3


----------



## ~curiosity~

tinymumma said:


> Welcome Banana xxx Best of luck to you for this cycle and sending you lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> Curiosity, how're you going? Fx'd you don't need to worry about next cycle because you get a nice BFP xxx
> 
> I had another temp drop this morning, down below the cover line. I telling myself go be realistic and expect AF. She's due tomorrow. Of course there is still a part of me that's hoping my temp was wrong since it was a pretty chilly night and I sleep without a shirt, all uncovered so DS can have milk throughout the night but I'm pretty sure I'm just grasping at straws now. So looks like I'm in the April testers for real this time! Almost all the ladies in my Australian TWW have gotten BFPS and it's making it a little difficult for me right now but who knows, you're not out until the :witch: pokes her nose around your underwear, right? Lol

Thanks tinymumma! Very true, you're not out yet, chin up Hun :hugs:

If not it'll be great going through to April with you :) xx


----------



## tinymumma

~curiosity~ said:


> tinymumma said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Banana xxx Best of luck to you for this cycle and sending you lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> Curiosity, how're you going? Fx'd you don't need to worry about next cycle because you get a nice BFP xxx
> 
> I had another temp drop this morning, down below the cover line. I telling myself go be realistic and expect AF. She's due tomorrow. Of course there is still a part of me that's hoping my temp was wrong since it was a pretty chilly night and I sleep without a shirt, all uncovered so DS can have milk throughout the night but I'm pretty sure I'm just grasping at straws now. So looks like I'm in the April testers for real this time! Almost all the ladies in my Australian TWW have gotten BFPS and it's making it a little difficult for me right now but who knows, you're not out until the :witch: pokes her nose around your underwear, right? Lol
> 
> Thanks tinymumma! Very true, you're not out yet, chin up Hun :hugs:
> 
> If not it'll be great going through to April with you :) xxClick to expand...

:hugs: It shall be xxx Fingers crossed the this is named perfectly and it's the luck thread :D


----------



## Banana10

Here's to April and lots of BFPs!! Fingers crossed for all xxxx


----------



## tinymumma

Well ladies, I'm officially in the April testers now. AF showed up when I woke up, so cd1 for me today. Due on the 8th. We want our next baby to be born as far away from DS being 3 as possible (ideally before he's 2 1/2), so that means we have 3 cycles left. Of course if it doesn't happen by then, it doesn't really matter but we both feel it will be an easier adjustment for DS as threenagers tend to find sharing very difficult. 3 years is a long time to have mummy and daddy all to yourself! 
It looks like my lp is only 8 days, so I'm thinking of taking Vitex again but I'm still unsure if this cycle was just a off one as it was my first cycle temping. I don't know whether to wait until the end of next cycle to confirm short lp, or just start taking Vitex now :nope: I don't want to waste another cycle and since it took me 3 cycles to conceive on Vitex last time, I feel time is of the essence. Sigh, cycle #9, please be good to me! Lol
How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## kksy9b

Tiny- :hugs::hugs: so sorry about AF. If you've had to take it before, I would start it personally. I hope this month is your lucky month!

Hi ladies! After a few days off, I am back! Sat down and had a great conversation with my DH and he is fully on board to try next cycle. I will definitely still be an April tester, just moves from beginning to end of the month. Lots to do between now and then to keep me busy and I know it will pass in now time.

I have a lot to catch up on and will go through and do so this weekend!


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> Tiny- :hugs::hugs: so sorry about AF. If you've had to take it before, I would start it personally. I hope this month is your lucky month!
> 
> Hi ladies! After a few days off, I am back! Sat down and had a great conversation with my DH and he is fully on board to try next cycle. I will definitely still be an April tester, just moves from beginning to end of the month. Lots to do between now and then to keep me busy and I know it will pass in now time.
> 
> I have a lot to catch up on and will go through and do so this weekend!

Thank you lovely xx 
That's wonderful news about the convo with your hubby xx Best of luck to you <3


----------



## lesondemavie

So sorry tiny :hugs2:

Great news Kksy :thumbup:

It's been a bit of a tough week for me, but looking forward to my fertile window next week. Always my fav part of TTC :). Hopefully my body behaves.


----------



## ~curiosity~

kksy9b said:


> Tiny- :hugs::hugs: so sorry about AF. If you've had to take it before, I would start it personally. I hope this month is your lucky month!
> 
> Hi ladies! After a few days off, I am back! Sat down and had a great conversation with my DH and he is fully on board to try next cycle. I will definitely still be an April tester, just moves from beginning to end of the month. Lots to do between now and then to keep me busy and I know it will pass in now time.
> 
> I have a lot to catch up on and will go through and do so this weekend!

Hey Kaity! Yay I'm so pleased for you :yipee: I could well be joining you, we probably won't hear if our mortgage has been approved til Friday, we will b'd then but it will likely be day of ovulation so probably cutting it a bit fine :( will have to see what this week brings, let's hope they offer it earlier. If not it'll be great to be cycle buddies for our next cycles! 

Lesondemavie, sorry to hear you had a bad week, here's to successful TTC next week!

Tinymumma, sorry to hear witch got you Hun :( looking forward to hearing how this cycle goes for you xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs to those who got af.
Silly :witch:, stay away!!!!

2 dpo when I wake up &#55357;&#56842;
Hve a uti but hoping its a good sign
Think I got one when I conceived my son too.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed now for two weeks &#55357;&#56842;
11 days till I test &#55357;&#56842;

Dust to all xxx
Hoping for good luck 
And lots of bfps from now on xxx 

Tinymumma I would start taking vitex now too hon
If its helps in the past, I wouldn't delay it xxx


----------



## tinymumma

Thank you for the wishes ladies xx I think I will start on Vitex now (just have to find some as it's not readily available here). I wasn't taking it every day last time so I'm hoping taking it every day this time will speed things up. Fx'd anyway. It only took one cycle on it before I went from no O and a 20-60 day cycle, down to a 28 day cycle with O cd14. 

More good luck to you, Curiosty. Let's hope they offer sooner and you can catch that egg for a nice sticky BFP!! 

Lilesmom, Fx'd the TWW goes quickly for you and you get a beautiful BFP at the end!!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
Wow sounds like vitex really works for u xx
Loads of dust for this cycle xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So ladies it's driving me crazy that I don't know where I am in my cycle. I haven't had a period since February 4th. I was on the pill for about a week before I messed it up and said forget it. I spotted for like a week and a half and that was it. I don't really know what to think or how to gauge where I'm at and it's driving me crazy. I keep giving myself hope that maybe I am pregnant because I've been extremely tired the last week but than part of me is kind of like I don't want to be because lord only knows what my due date would actually be or how to gauge how far along I would be. Anyways sorry for rambling just something that's been driving me crazy for a while now &#128514;&#128514;

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs.
Hve u taken a test or decided when u will test if no AF.
If it was,me id prob test now
But I'm a bit of a recovering poas addict.
Xxx 
Hope u get ur bfp soon


----------



## wantingagirl

tinymumma said:


> Thank you for the wishes ladies xx I think I will start on Vitex now (just have to find some as it's not readily available here). I wasn't taking it every day last time so I'm hoping taking it every day this time will speed things up. Fx'd anyway. It only took one cycle on it before I went from no O and a 20-60 day cycle, down to a 28 day cycle with O cd14.
> 
> More good luck to you, Curiosty. Let's hope they offer sooner and you can catch that egg for a nice sticky BFP!!
> 
> Lilesmom, Fx'd the TWW goes quickly for you and you get a beautiful BFP at the end!!

Ive read about vital but haven't been brave enough to try it yet. My problem isn't ovulating Im getting spotting after ovulation and its worse some months than others I really dont know whats wrong xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

lilesMom said:


> Aw hugs.
> Hve u taken a test or decided when u will test if no AF.
> If it was,me id prob test now
> But I'm a bit of a recovering poas addict.
> Xxx
> Hope u get ur bfp soon

I figured if nothing by the end of the week I may test just to see :haha: but def by April 1st if AF doesn't show by then.


----------



## lilesMom

Wanting agirl, hve u got ur progesterone checked?
Could cause spotting xx

Proud army wife , best of luck when u do test.
Hope af stays away for u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

3 dpo.
Is it testing time yet ?
9 more days to test &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lesondemavie

I would probably test too proud, but also a former poas addict here. Sorry things are confusing right now!

Hang in there liles. Test day is right around the corner.

Wanting I've read that spotting around O can be normal. Are you sure something is wrong?

AFM: Fertile window started yesterday, and DH couldn't keep his hands off of me. The first time back at it was a bit tough for me. Couldn't quite get out of my head and just enjoy it. Hoping it will get easier as we go.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thanks for the responses ladies. I have bought a two pack of FRER and will test in the AM with FMU. If negative I'll try and hold off on the other one for a couple more weeks. I'm of course taking every little thing as a " early symptom" :haha:

I've had lots more headaches recently, I'm tired and peeing a lot. Hopefully it's not all in my head but I've convinced myself before that I'm pregnant when I'm not :dohh:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

lesondemavie said:


> I would probably test too proud, but also a former poas addict here. Sorry things are confusing right now!
> 
> Hang in there liles. Test day is right around the corner.
> 
> Wanting I've read that spotting around O can be normal. Are you sure something is wrong?
> 
> AFM: Fertile window started yesterday, and DH couldn't keep his hands off of me. The first time back at it was a bit tough for me. Couldn't quite get out of my head and just enjoy it. Hoping it will get easier as we go.


Fingers crossed it gets better!


----------



## lilesMom

Lesondemavie xxx
First s are all hard.
It will get better xxx 
Best of luck with catching that egg cxx

Army wife.
I'm excited for u 
Fingers crossed for bfp xx 

Dust to all xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Got up this morning and tested and of course it's Starke white BFN. Kinda disappointed I hate seeing BFN but it's probably for the best that my cycles regulate before getting a BFP. I have one more test that I'll use in a couple weeks if still no :witch: but I'm gonna guess AF will come next week or so. 

How's everyone else doing this morning?


----------



## kksy9b

So sorry about the bfn proud :( I hope that your cycle gets sorted out soon.. Its so frustrating not knowing!!


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs on the bfn hon xx


----------



## arturia

How is everyone's week going? It's just about 2 weeks to April!


----------



## lilesMom

Good &#55357;&#56842; 
Paddys day tomorrow and I'm Irish &#55357;&#56842;
6 dpo tomorrow.
Really hopefull this cycle.
Hoping to help kick off the bfp s &#55357;&#56842;
Hee hee


----------



## tinymumma

On last day of AF for me, so in that annoying first TWW (waiting to O, lol). Trying my best to find some Vitex but it's not looking good so far. I don't think I'll find it in time for it to work its magic this cycle :/


----------



## kksy9b

liles- you definitely need to start testing lol

arturia- where are you at in your cycle hun?

tiny- i ordered mine on amazon and it came in a two pack...would that be an option for you?

les- big hugs hun. i cant imagine how difficult it must have been to start trying again. i hope that you get your bfp soon to help heal your heart

curiosity- im so anxious for you to find out about your mortgage! FX you get good news in time to try this cycle

proud- how are you doing?

Sorry i have been so absent lately! I've been trying to play catch up from the week being sick (I had the bug sunday, DS got it tuesday, DH got it sat and my DS got hit with another bout of it, poor baby). DS has his birthday party in 3 weeks and I've been crafting late into the night every night and BNB has been pushed aside. I'm caught up though and only have a couple projects left!

Cycle wise, I should be gearing up to O which means its just a couple more weeks until we can FINALLY start trying!

So excited to see you gals start testing soon...i hope that April will bring each and every one of us our BFP! :dust:


----------



## lesondemavie

Fingers crossed for you liles!

Sorry you're having trouble getting vitex tiny! I'm no help in that department.

Thanks kk. I'm impressed you caught up so well! Sorry you've all been sick. That's never any fun. What theme are you doing for your son's bday?

Cd10 for me and looks like I'm gearing up to O right on time. I cried last night while BDing. That's a first for me. I guess it's pretty normal though. It was good to face it. DH was great. We took a little pause and talked about how we're feeling. Few more days and then back to the tww.


----------



## kksy9b

we are doing a toy story party. i'm so excited for it- its really coming together great. most likely this will be the last year i put this much effort into his birthday parties...next year he will probably just want to go to a play place or take some friends down to the train station or zoo. So trying to go all out while still being mindful of the budget (means i'm making everything myself!)

im glad you have such a supportive husband to lean on :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Trying to hold off for a few days more ,
Only 6 dpo today.
I keep googling and see people getting bfp really early 
But I wouldn't be that lucky yet
Don't want to see lots of bfn.

Ur party sounds fab.
Well done for all ur work xx

How come ye don't just try this ov hon.
Sorry I'm a sieve head.

Tiny hope u get ir vitex.
Or better still bfp without it &#55357;&#56842;

Leson de mavie
Hope ur feeling better now hon xx

Dust to all xxx


----------



## kksy9b

I think 9 dpo would be the earliest you would see a bfp. Any symptoms yet? I'm a total symptom spotter, early tester encourager lol

My DH just needed a bit more time to settle into his new job and mentally prepare for trying. Timing wise it really will work out to wait an extra cycle. And I will still be an April tester so I can live with it. Set to O at DHs birthday so he is happy about that :haha:


----------



## lesondemavie

Kk that party sounds like great fun. I'm sure he'll love it. Hopefully you'll also have a belated bday gift for your hubby :).

I'd say 9 or 10 DPO is a good time to test to minimize BFNs. I used to test starting at 7 DPO, but I'm going to do everything I can to minimize the wait for the 8 week scan this next time.

I'm doing ok today. We skipped yesterday but will be sure to bd tonight. I think it will be easier this time. Cp and cm indicate that O is imminent, but still a -opk this am. Hoping for a positive either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I've got it at 9 once so will def wait till at least then.
Other 3 times were at 12.
Which is why I want to try wait.
I've had some yellow discharge
Some mild pully feeling in tummy too.
But I'm afraid my last mc is still messing with things
So I'm afraid to count my eggs before they hatch &#55357;&#56842;
Fingers crossed though. 
I need no pushin to test.
I once started at 6 dpo &#55357;&#56848; 
Hee hee x 

Makes sense on the wait 
Sorry u did tell us 
I'm a sieve head
And just eager beaver &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u get ur pos opk soon hon xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kk doing good over here. Still just hanging out. No idea about my cycle. Still no AF yet. I get crampy on and off like maybe it's going to show and then nothing so still in limbo land trying to figure out where I'm at &#128514;

Lilies good luck with your testing soon. Crossing my fingers toy kick off the :bfp: s

Les happy bedding hope this is your cycle &#128516;


----------



## arturia

kksy9b said:


> arturia- where are you at in your cycle hun?

CD16 today. Don't think I've O'ed. DH has been sick with Celexa withdrawal too so we haven't really been able to :sex:. I'm pretty anxious about missing my window this month. But as of yesterday my CM still looks promising and I haven't gotten a positive OPK so still hope.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks proud &#55357;&#56842;
Fingers crossed for u

Arturia hope u get pos soon x


----------



## trixiesmith

hi, can I be removed from the first page? I haven't been following the thread and I took this cycle off, so no testing for me.


----------



## tinymumma

Oh no, I've missed so much! Sorry I've been absent ladies. DS' molars are coming through (all 4 at once poor little bloke) :cry: Wishing everyone the best of luck xxx Fx'd this really is the lucky thread


----------



## kksy9b

les- thanks! i think its going to be an awesome party...really love how it is all coming together so far! skipping a day can be good to give the swimmers a chance to build back up. hope you get that positive OPK soon!

liles- only a few more sleeps until you start testing!! can't wait to see those tests and praying you get that beautiful double line!

proud-ah! that is so frustrating for you to not know where you are in your cycles. I hope you get a clear answer soon :hugs:

arturia- hope your DH gets to feeling better soon. still plenty of time if you haven't O'd yet to get in more BD'ing sessions.

trixie- i took you off hun. hope you are able to start trying next cycle :hugs:

tiny- oh no, poor baby! i despise teething so much. My little guy used to get them in clusters like that as well (the worst was 8 at once, which included his one year molars). i hope he gets to feeling better soon. get lots of cuddles in and hopefully they cut through quick

ladies, we are quickly approaching April and I can't wait to see some of those beautiful BFPs coming in!! I am so hopeful for each of us :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Silly me 
Tested at only 7dpo.
Bfn.
Darn believing internet stories of , I got my bfp at 7 :)
I know I never do 
Step away from the tests, lol &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## jwilly

Hey there! Mind if I join?

Hubby and I have been ttc for 12 cycles now. All tests so far have come back normal, which I guess means that it can still happen naturally. Hoping that this is our month! I will be testing April 9 :)


----------



## arturia

Good luck jwilly.


----------



## kksy9b

Liles- even if it was expected/too early it still stings to see a bfn...praying in the coming days you see that BFP appear!

Jwilly- Got you added! I'm sorry its been such a long journey for you and hope that this month brings you a sticky bean!


----------



## jwilly

kksy9b thanks and same to you!


----------



## Mattsgirl

:hi: Mind if I join. AF got me yesterday. So on to next cycle. I'll probably be testing around April 18th if AF doesn't get me first. This will be cycle 2 for us. Even though I just barely count last cycle because it was first month off of bcp.


----------



## kksy9b

welcome mattsgirl! i'm sorry that AF got you this time, but hopefully with your next cycle being your first full one off bcp, you will get your bfp!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks kk &#128522;
Welcome new people xxx
Dust to all xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing OK. Lilesmom sorry about BFN :(

I've been sort of soul searching the last few days, I think it will be mid next week now until we finally get our mortgage offer and maybe week after we exchange contracts. We were planning to wait and TTC next cycle but have decided to just enjoy it and TTC anyway as we are now so close, fingers crossed. That said, I'm not sure what vitex is doing as cd12 and still no sign of fertile cm/ovulation. Faint line on opk today though so hopefully it will be heading in the right direction. At this rate we'll have offer by the time I ov lol. Anyway we have begun TTC xx


----------



## lilesMom

Exciting &#55357;&#56842;
Hope u ov soon hon xxx
And catch the eggy xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I tested again today.
But I forgot the test &#55357;&#56842;
I left it 9 mins, shadow of a line on it.
But ur supposed to discard after 5 mins.
Whoops.
Its pink dye , so hoping not evap.
But.....
No way to know until hopefully the morning &#55357;&#56842;
I'm getting excited even though I prob shouldn't &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Lilesmom!! So exciting about today's test, I really hope this is it for you![-o&lt; xx


----------



## lesondemavie

That's really close to the window liles! Fx this is it!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies.
I hope so 
But it was out of time.
And ridiculously squinty.
So might be nothing too.
Hope not though :)
Best of luck all xxx


----------



## Banana10

Hi! CD12 today, faint lines appearing on OPK. 

Aprils nearly here...eeeeek!!


----------



## kksy9b

Curiousity- sorry about the delay with the mortgage but SO glad you are still able to try this cycle!! FX you will O in the next few days!

Liles- eek! Will be stalking in the AM and hope to see a solid line! KMFX for you! The fact that you're seeing even a squinty line this early is a great sign. Hopefully its the start of your BFP!!

Banana- great news about OPKs starting to turn positive! Best of luck catching that egg!


----------



## lesondemavie

Positive opk today! That puts AF due 3/30 based on my usual cycle. I'm going to try and wait for AF and test on 4/2 if the witch is a no show. Technically that's pretty late based on my typical LP, but it could be longer this cycle and I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## lilesMom

Solid bfn :)
Silly me getting excited over an out of time hint of a line.
Hurry up either af or bfp.
I'm over waiting !!!
Xxx

Dust to all .

Hurray on pos opk hon.
Best of luck xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Kksy9b - thanks Hun! Getting very close to time for you now too! I'm so glad things are worked out for you and DH!

Lesondemavie - I'm expecting o in the next couple of days too, will enjoy following your progress!

Lilesmom -sorry about BFN, that's a shame after yesterday :( what CD are you? Could there still be a chance?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon 
I'm only 9 dpo.
Still a chance.
Time to step away from testing for a few days before I drive myself bonkers :)
Hope u ov soon hon
Dust xxx


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks curio! We can wait together then :). I popped over to your journal, and although it's been quite some time for you, your MMC story reminded me very much of what I recently went through. fx for us both!

Liles still early&#10084;&#65039;

I've already changed my mind on testing. I forgot that the OB is going to test my progesterone as soon as I get my BFP. I figure the sooner I can get in for that the better. I really wanted to just wait so that when it did happen I had less time to wait for that now dreaded 8 week scan, but it's more important to do what I can for the next baby *sigh* BFNs and/or another 5 week wait for a scan...here I come.


----------



## ~curiosity~

I agree, still plenty of time Lilesmom! Hope you see that line in a couple of days :hugs:

Banana10, yay!! Hope opk is positive vv soon!

Lesondemavie - I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope we both get our bfps about the same time so we can go through the wait for the scans together - it is going to be the scariest part for me after last time :( opk was positive today so we're cycle buddies! Let the tww begin! Xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Lilies fingers crossed you get a bfp! It's still early your not out yet! :thumbsup:

As for me I'm coming down with a cold &#128542; Still waiting in limbo no bfp and no AF. I just want the :witch: to show up already so I can get back to a normal cycle. So frustrating. Still have one FRER left but will hang onto it until the first. If no AF by then will take another test.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies xxx
Dust to all xx


----------



## Banana10

Positive OPK today...yippee!! Xx

Let the TWW begin, fx to all and oodles of baby dust too x


----------



## lilesMom

Whoop whoop.
Catch the eggy &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ~curiosity~

ProudArmyWife I hope you get your answer asap! Nothing worse than waiting in limbo :( still, you're not out til :witch: gets you.

Hang in there Lilesmom!

So excited you've got a positive opk today too Banana! Mine is negative again this evening which has thrown me, but from what I've read that can mean you've just caught the end of the surge... I hope...:wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

got a super squinter on a test 
Fingers crossed it gets darker!! 
Please don't be a chemical!!


----------



## glong88

lilesMom said:


> got a super squinter on a test
> Fingers crossed it gets darker!!
> Please don't be a chemical!!

can you post?


----------



## lesondemavie

Curio - That would be fantastic. Opk for me was still positive and my temp went up this am, so I definitely O'd yesterday. I bet you did just catch the end of the surge. I've had 1 day of + before. That's why I like temping too. Opks predict, temp confirms. Takes the guessing out of it. The first week or so of the tww is pretty easy for me, but around implantation time I start to get impatient. How about you?

Banana - Hooray! You can wait with us too.

Liles - Fx it gets darker!

Proud - Hope you know one way or the other soon so you can move forward *hugs*


----------



## arturia

No positive OPK but I've stopped testing this cycle to save mine (Don't want to waste 'em) and other evidence suggests I've O'ed. (I don't temp so it's just CM evidence) In either case I'm counting myself as TWW right now.

Don't think much of my chances due to low BDing. DH was sick with Celexa withdrawal messing with his sex drive my whole fertile week.

:dust: to everyone also in their TWW!


----------



## lilesMom

Whoops glong I didn't think to take a pic
So faint I don't think u see un photo.
But I did three today
And all had really faint line.
Fingers crossed for better one in morn
I'll take pic if so
Thanks


----------



## Mattsgirl

FX Lilesmom!!! Hoping it stronger tomorrow!!

Good luck to those who had a positive opk in the last couple days. I envy that you are in the 2ww. Still waiting for the witch to leave.
Will probably be ordering my opks/hpts tomorrow. This will be the first time I use IC but I wasted so much money last cycle between ovulation test and hpt. It would have been worth it had I caught the egg but no luck. So excited to try these this month. I have heard great things from pretty much everyone on here. So praying it works.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Good luck Mattsgirl!

Praying those lines get stronger Lilesmom!!

Thanks Lesondemavie. I'm having a bit of a down day today, after positive opk yesterday early afternoon and negative yesterday evening I had a massive temperature dip today :( I know it can be a dip before o but I'm just not sure what's going on this month! I haven't had my usual symptoms and haven't had consistent temperatures, I think vitex has messed things up. I did have a really restless night and threw off my duvet though which may not have helped make it accurate. Can only hope and pray for a temperature jump tomorrow... :( this is my first tww so it's new to me!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I've never temped but from things I've read on here those definitely sound like things that would throw off your temp today. So it could just be that.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Mattsgirl. In some ways it'd be a lot less stressful! Good luck with your cycle. Hope it ends in a beautiful :bfp:


----------



## kksy9b

les- awesome news about the positive OPK!! KMFX that you get a nice solid BFP at the end of your tww

liles- yay for the faint line!! You are so early and I pray in the next couple days you see a great progression!

curiosity- another positive OPK! Things are starting to roll now :) Wishing you all the best in your tww. and having the duvet off if you normally have it on will definitely mess up your temps. Were you still above your coverline?

proud- hope you start to feel better soon hun and can get your cycles sorted out :flower:

banana- yay for the tww!! best of luck to you- lots of you gals are right at the same point and hopefully all of you get that great double line!

arturia- it only takes one time to make a baby and I hope that it worked for you this cycle. If not, maybe by the time next cycle rolls around your DH will be more adjusted to the change in meds and regulate his drive

matts- what brand are you going to get? i ordered some a few weeks ago and am anxious to start using them!

AFM, all is well-ish. My parents came out to visit this weekend, which was awesome. They are so much fun to watch with my DS and of course I enjoy spending time with them as well. They are back out in 2.5 weeks for DS's birthday party so it's not nearly as long of a gap as this last time (2.5 months). However, DH and I have fallen into a bit of a rut in our relationship. I can only work on the things I need to work on and hope that he does the same on his end. I'm very optimistic we will get out of the rut (it happens in every relationship...not the first time for us and wont be the last). I'm just REALLY hoping it doesn't derail our trying date :(


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks matts girl xxx
Lots of luck catching ur egg soon xxx

Dust to all about to ov xxx

Hopefully lots of bfps over the next month xxx

Kk hugs 
Hope u and dh r ok again 
It happens us too.
We r together 14 yrs 
Being with anyone that long, ruts Can happen
He is prob stressed over his new job
But not fair to take it out on u xx


----------



## lilesMom

My super squinter
Not sire u see it on pic to be honest
But I see it in life :)
Hee hee
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160322_08_00_01_Pro.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## tinymumma

lilesMom said:


> My super squinter
> Not sire u see it on pic to be honest
> But I see it in life :)
> Hee hee

I think I see a shadow :happydance: Fx'd it gets nice and dark for you over the next few days love xxx 
Sorry I've been so absent everyone. Just feeling like crap this time around and not feeling positive one little bit :nope: Vitex still haven't arrived so basically there's no hope for me this cycle. I hope it arrives soon so it can be built up enough in my system for next cycle and hopefully I can get my BFP. Again though, not feeling like it will happen. Everyone around me is having babies or getting BFPS and I'm so beyond happy for all of them and I am eternally grateful for my miracle, rainbow boy but I just want to give him a sibling so badly. I just can't help but think it's going to be as hard as it was last time and I don't think I'll be able to take another 3 years filled with mc's :cry: Sorry for being a Debbie Downer and I really do hope this thread is filled with wonderful sticky BFPS xxx Good luck to all you beautiful ladies xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Liles- I think I see a shadow too!! FX it darkens up for you in a few days!! Stick bean stick!!! And thank you- we've been together a little over 12 years and definitely know the pattern of how it goes. Just sucks when you are in the middle of it. I think the job has meant we haven't gotten to spend much time together which has only highlighted the areas we need to work on. Its a never ending process of self improvement but we do it because we love one another.

Tiny- massive hugs momma :hugs::hugs: I pray that when the vitex gets there it will help you get pregnant right away. No one wants to go through, or see someone else struggle, with infertility and loss.


----------



## lesondemavie

Curio - It could have definitely been the dip before O or the restless sleep. How is your temp today?

Kk - Ruts are definitely normal. It's how you work through them that matter. DH and I just had a fight after looking at a house. He's just such a worry wart, and he wants the looking and the trying to be over. He's not so good at sitting in the inbetween. A baby and a house are big changes, but they're big, wonderful changes. He wants it, maybe even more than me sometimes, but he will worry until we're there. It's hard to both be on the exact same page at the exact same time (for us right now it's in terms of where to buy a house). I'm sure parenthood will test our ability to understand and compromise even more so though - so good practice now right? :)

Liles - I think I maybe see a shadow! Fx it is the start of a BFP.

Tiny - I can't imagine going through that :hugs:. It is the thing I fear most now. It happened once, and there's nothing stopping it from happening again. Seeing that picture of you and your baby gives me hope that, no matter what lies ahead, it will all be worth it &#128514;. I have my everything crossed for you that this second journey is much shorter and without loss! Xxx


----------



## lesondemavie

Ahhh curio! I just saw that you have 22 day cycles too! We really will be on this journey together. Mine might be 1-2 days longer to start due to the mc, but guess is that they'll settle back down to 22 days soon. I always hated having short cycles, but for TTC I must say it's a blessing. Time flies and we get a few extra chances each year.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs tiny momma.
U will get there hon.
I know its awfull when we r stuck in the middle of ttc 
But the result is sooooo worth our pain.
I had two mc last year.
Probable chemical in jan
And now bfp 
I'm happy but cautiously so cos I know it could dissappear on me again.
Giant hugs hon xxx
Hope u get yr bfp without vitex XXX
Hope u feel better soon.
Sometimes ttc just sucks
Hugs


----------



## lilesMom

Leson hope ye find a fab house and bfp soon xx

Kk hope hubby has thawed out xxx 
Hugs xx
Arguing sucks but we all do at times xx 

Dust to all xx 

Got a slightly better line.
I'm obsessed.
Thought my poas was bad before
Hee hee.
Got bloods done today 
Cos I was getting um done anyway 
So asked her to do preg one too.

Love and dust to all xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Liles- let me know when you feel comfortable with me updating the front page!

Les- thanks hun :hugs: and moving is a change and stressful but SO worth it once you're settled in


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks kk.
AF would hve been due Thurs.
So if lines keep getting better
Maybe Friday for front page.
Thanks hon. Xx 
I'm see sawing between excited and nervous :)
Xxx


----------



## kksy9b

:thumbup: do you know how long it will take to get your blood results back?


----------



## lilesMom

I forgot to ask :)
Usually pretty fast with preg one.
Prob ring towards end of week
If I don't hear from her


----------



## kksy9b

Hopefully you hear today!


----------



## lilesMom

Definetly not today.
Id be lucky if it was back on Thurs :)
If it was hospital I might hear same day
But was my family Dr so it gets sent off to hosp lab
So takes awhile :)


----------



## kksy9b

Ah, I gottchya


----------



## lilesMom

How u doin
U getting excited for ttc now? Xx 
Nearly there :)


----------



## arturia

liles - FXed you get a positive result.
kksy - Soon!

Been trying not to stress out imagining symptoms, it's way too early for that. I get it now about how TTC will totally drive you bonkers! :loopy:


----------



## lilesMom

Yup ttc makes totally sane people go dotty :)
Best of luck hon xx


----------



## tinymumma

lilesMom said:


> Hugs tiny momma.
> U will get there hon.
> I know its awfull when we r stuck in the middle of ttc
> But the result is sooooo worth our pain.
> I had two mc last year.
> Probable chemical in jan
> And now bfp
> I'm happy but cautiously so cos I know it could dissappear on me again.
> Giant hugs hon xxx
> Hope u get yr bfp without vitex XXX
> Hope u feel better soon.
> Sometimes ttc just sucks
> Hugs

Thank you love xx Just having a bit of an emotional time at the moment, so I'm being a bit of a sook, lol. 
Best of luck for your bloods results. I have everything crossed for you that this one is the sticky bean!!! Lots of hugs back at you


----------



## lilesMom

We all hve those bad patches hon xx
Hope u feel better soon x


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hello all!

Kaity, I hope thinks work out OK with DH. DH and I have had bad times as much as good but I'm sure you'll get there. Could it be just work stress which is causing extra strain? I look forward to following your TTC journey!

Tinymumma, I hope vitex arrives asap for you, I know how it feels having doubt in your cycles. I'm on it at the moment but am going to stop as it upset my stomach and I'm really paranoid I'm not going to ovulate this month now :(

Lilesmom, getting very excited for you, I think I can see something of a line even on my phone!! I'll be watching for updates :winkwink:

Lesondemavie, really great to have someone going through a very similar experience! I have no idea what will happen this month as ovulation is quite delayed due to agnus castus. Temp was higher today but still not massive jump I was expecting, but I still had a rough night's sleep trying to cool down. I've had some niggles/cramps today though so hoping today is the day!


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you everyone for the encouragement. Things with DH are back to normal (better really) and I hope that we continue to communicate. Things with us tend to correct itself very quickly when we can sit down and talk. We do a lot of self evaluation and correction and once we get out what we need to say, we move forward and don't dwell...in fact, as long as I actually ovulated and aren't having an anovulatory cycle....I'm in with a chance this cycle! DH spontaneously said we could try this month (after warning I was ovulating just before DTD so he would be careful). It's only one BD session but it only takes one! My test date is back to April 1st...a bit of a boomerang this month but SUPER excited to be heading into the tww!


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> Thank you everyone for the encouragement. Things with DH are back to normal (better really) and I hope that we continue to communicate. Things with us tend to correct itself very quickly when we can sit down and talk. We do a lot of self evaluation and correction and once we get out what we need to say, we move forward and don't dwell...in fact, as long as I actually ovulated and aren't having an anovulatory cycle....I'm in with a chance this cycle! DH spontaneously said we could try this month (after warning I was ovulating just before DTD so he would be careful). It's only one BD session but it only takes one! My test date is back to April 1st...a bit of a boomerang this month but SUPER excited to be heading into the tww!

That's amazing news hon!! So glad things are back on track for you guys xxx Lots of baby dust to you


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you!!


----------



## lilesMom

Curiousity hope today is ur ov hon xxx
Best of luck 

Kk amazing news
Woohoo.
Tww and then bfp
Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Line came up within a min today
Safe enough to say pregnant :)
Now just praying for sticky 

My sis dreams a baby dream around conception time for anyone in my family
( I've 11 bro and sus and 40 nueces and nephews, so she doesn't tell us when she has it now)
For my mc s when she dreamt the baby dream 
It was a bad dream
That I fell down the stairs with bub
But thus time she said it was a nice dream 
That with my good feeling makes me more hopefull
I know some people don't believe any of that 
But I do :)
So it will make me feel better 

Dust to all xxx


----------



## glong88

Congratuations do you have a picture


----------



## lilesMom

No 
I tried to take it but camera in my phone is bad.
Came out blurry again.
Its not stronger than yest line
But came up much faster .


----------



## lilesMom

There is a pic of yesterdays on pg 19 glong


----------



## tinymumma

Omg!!! Yay!!! That's amazing news honey xxx 
I completely agree with the dream thing. Praying this bean is the sticky one <3 :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome news about the line coming up faster!! I have a great feeling that you will have your sticky bean! Too cool about your sisters dreams, I hope that helps bring you extra comfort as well :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies.
It def does &#55357;&#56842;

How ye doin xxx


----------



## lesondemavie

Awww congrats liles! That's amazing news :happydance:

Curio - ah didn't realize you were doing something to lengthen it. I keep thinking about that but I don't want to mess with things just yet. I figure it worked for us before, so it should work again. We just need to cross our fingers for a good sperm and egg.

3 DPO here and not loving my temps but I guess they'll do for now.


----------



## kksy9b

Doing well today! Had a nice temp jump so more hopeful that I actually ovulated. Should be able to confirm in the next 2 days and get my CHs


----------



## lilesMom

Woohoo.
Not long to both ur bfps so hopefully xxx
Loads of dust xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Les- you're chart is looking just fine! Anything above cover line is what you want to see. KMFX for you!!


----------



## arturia

kksy9b said:


> Thank you everyone for the encouragement. Things with DH are back to normal (better really) and I hope that we continue to communicate. Things with us tend to correct itself very quickly when we can sit down and talk. We do a lot of self evaluation and correction and once we get out what we need to say, we move forward and don't dwell...in fact, as long as I actually ovulated and aren't having an anovulatory cycle....I'm in with a chance this cycle! DH spontaneously said we could try this month (after warning I was ovulating just before DTD so he would be careful). It's only one BD session but it only takes one! My test date is back to April 1st...a bit of a boomerang this month but SUPER excited to be heading into the tww!

Just read this. SO HAPPY FOR YOU! I'm glad we have the same test date again. :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks! Me too!!


----------



## lilesMom

My doc just texted .
Hcg at 32 &#55357;&#56842;
U can change me to bfp whenever u can please kk xxx
:)


----------



## arturia

lilesMom - Congratz to you too!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
How u doin xxx


----------



## arturia

lilesMom - :coffee: Doing OK. Trying not to think too hard about the TWW. :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

It works , sometimes :)
Distraction helps.
But its in back of mind at the same time
Hope u get bfp hon xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!!! Congratulations! Going to go update now!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Ah yay I've come back to lovely news!! Congratulations Lilesmom, have a very happy and healthy 9 months!! So happy for you :hugs:

Kaity I'm so excited your testing with quite a few of us this month, let's grab those bfps ladies :happydance: I had my temperature shift today and strangely another pos opk last night so maybe I'm on for the twins I had a premonition about? Lol! :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

I am so happy to be back in with you gals!

We aren't even to April yet and already have a BFP...let's keep it rolling!


----------



## ~curiosity~

I am so pleased you're back! We've been doing the count down together long enough it felt wrong you not being there. Fingers crossed Hun! X


----------



## kksy9b

Same for you!


----------



## tinymumma

Good luck ladies xxx Fx'd for more BFPS! Maybe this really IS the lucky thread!! 
My Vitex arrived this morning, such luck too. I had only just walked in the door from taking a stroll down to the shops to grab more milk and the courier arrived! :happydance: First dose as soon as I ripped into the package like an animal :haha: I don't expect it to do anything this cycle but even if I O around the same time and my lp lengthens by one day, I'll be happy. Fx'd it's built up enough in my system by the time I have my next cycle for it to make it a great cycle. Cd13 today. Feeling a lot better about my chances now :)


----------



## lilesMom

Kk thanks for update first page.
It looks great :)
First of many xxx
Dust to all

Curiousity thanks hon xxx
Twins would be amazing but hard work
There are twins in OH family, 
He is already mocking me saying I'm having two.
In one way id love it :)

Tiny mum delighted ur vitex came xx
Fingers crossed for fast bfp fir u xx


----------



## tinymumma

lilesMom said:


> Kk thanks for update first page.
> It looks great :)
> First of many xxx
> Dust to all
> 
> Curiousity thanks hon xxx
> Twins would be amazing but hard work
> There are twins in OH family,
> He is already mocking me saying I'm having two.
> In one way id love it :)
> 
> Tiny mum delighted ur vitex came xx
> Fingers crossed for fast bfp fir u xx

Ooooh, twins! Wouldn't that be exciting! 
Thank you for the kind wishes. I hope it does the trick as well :) 
Kk, I'm glad you're back as well! So good to see you and curio in it to win it!! 
Les, I hope everything goes well for you!! I have everything crossed for a nice sticky BFP!! 
Lots of :dust: everyone xxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats Lilsmom on the BFP!! That's so exciting!
I think twins would be so hard but at the same time I secretly hope for a set of boy/girl twins this time so we can have our four that we want and only one pregnancy. But I won't tell DH that, twins are his worst fear.

Just waiting to start OPKs on Tuesday. So done with waiting. (and I'm only on cycle 2 :dohh:)


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats lilies!!! That's fantastic news! Fraternal twins actually only run on the mother's side (it's a genetic predisposition to release 2 eggs), although the older you get the more likely this is to happen just by chance. Identical twins is just a random division of the zygote. It could happen to any of us!

Yay for the vitex tiny!

How are you doing curio? I'm super emotional today, but I always have this sort of symptom at 3 DPO. Only reliable symptom I get.

Matts - I know the feeling. I get so impatient sometimes!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Lilies congrats on the bfp!!! That's amazing news &#128516; Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!!

Afm no news to report. Did have some pinkish tinged spotting today so maybe that means AF will be coming soon. I'm ready to know one way or the other so I can get my cycles figured out again.


----------



## kksy9b

Twins run heavily in my family. For the last several generations there has been a set born but so far none to my cousins. I found out with DS that I released two eggs but only one was fertilized. We will see this go around what happens!


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> Twins run heavily in my family. For the last several generations there has been a set born but so far none to my cousins. I found out with DS that I released two eggs but only one was fertilized. We will see this go around what happens!

Ooooh!! Wouldn't that be exciting if you and liliesmom both had twins!!


----------



## kksy9b

I'll throw it out into the universe that liles can have the twins ;) lol


----------



## kksy9b

Tiny- great news about the vitex coming! Hopefully it will help this cycle and if not, for sure next!

Matts- ooh! You're getting to the fun part of the month lol. All the waiting with trying really sucks!

Les- hope you're doing well today hun!

Proud- how frustrating! Really really hope AF shows soon or you get a BFP! Will you call your doctor at some point?

AFM, I Goy my CH today but it put it on Monday. I really feel like I O'd on Tuesday based on symptoms (sore BBS, emotional, ewcm). Will see what tomorrow's temp does.


----------



## lilesMom

I answered on wrong thread kk
I don't even know how I did it, 
I opened it other thread on another window, 
No clue how, but lil man was jumping all over me qtvthe time
Prob had something to do with it.
I was wondering how I missed all the new people joining
Silly me x


----------



## lesondemavie

Hooray kk glad we're all in the tww together! Zero symptoms to drive me nuts which is nice. I'm just trying my best to stay busy/distracted :). Oh and my temp went way up today. So strange!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

AF showed ladies! So back to cd1! I'm glad to finally have an answer and ready to see if these cycles get back on track! Next AF due between April 25-27th so next test day would be April 28th &#128516;


----------



## jwilly

Looks like i popped back in just in time to see some good news. Congrats on your bfp lilesMom!

I have been MIA for the last little bit. Trying not to overthink this month too much... I am expecting to ovulate this weekend then on to the tww. This month seems to be moving in slow motion for me, but I am excited to start seeing everyones bfp's! That definitely helps the time move a little quicker :)


----------



## Banana10

Congrats Lilesmom on your BFP, great news!!

3dpo here and really not trying to over analyse every little twinge or possible symptom...but it's sooooo hard!!


----------



## glong88

8dpo here... Tempted to test tomorrow but scared of a bfn again


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks a mil ladies xxx

Loads of dust.
Exciting month with lots of bfps ahead xxx
:dust:


----------



## lilesMom

glong88 said:


> 8dpo here... Tempted to test tomorrow but scared of a bfn again

I started testing at 9, 
Got bfn that day and it did upset me a little.
But if u hve lots of tests and can tell yourself bfn means nothing at that stage, then do hon.
Best of luck xx


----------



## lilesMom

The stronger one is a boots 25, lesser one is one step ten
Think its time to stop using tests for progression
One step are great for early bfp
But not as good for progression I think.
Hope I'm not annoying ye with my tests.
Xxx
Last one today I think.
I hope, should just bin the small few I've left
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160325_07_01_06_Pro.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Banana10

Lovely to see that BFP!!!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hello all! Lol loving the twins conversation, my bet is at least one of us gets them, I wonder who it'll be! I'd be more than happy with one little babba though as I bet it's so much work!!

Lilesmom those tests look great!

Les, Banana and Kaity we're quite close then, how're you finding the wait? Ff puts me at 4dpo though with positive opk again CD 16 who knows! I hope you're all finding the wait OK. I've got nothing to report but excessive hunger lol which could be anything!

Glong- hang in there, you're nearly there, fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Tinymumma- glad vitex came for you and you're feeling positive! It has worked to lengthen my cycle before so I hope it'll do it again for me this month!

Armywife- yay for CD 1!! Hope this is your month!

Good luck jwilly!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies. Xx
Fingers crossed for ye.
It would be brilliant to get everyone a bfp this month.
Then everyone want to join our lucky thread , hee hee
Loads of dust .
Id prefer one baba too.
But if I got twins id be delighted as well
But id imagine u be run ragged with twins!!!


----------



## lilesMom

ProudArmyWife said:


> AF showed ladies! So back to cd1! I'm glad to finally have an answer and ready to see if these cycles get back on track! Next AF due between April 25-27th so next test day would be April 28th &#128516;

Silly af, we told her stay away cxx
Great though now to know where ur at.
And when u get bfp now u will know dates too.
Takes worry and guessing out of it xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

lilesMom said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> AF showed ladies! So back to cd1! I'm glad to finally have an answer and ready to see if these cycles get back on track! Next AF due between April 25-27th so next test day would be April 28th &#128516;
> 
> Silly af, we told her stay away cxx
> Great though now to know where ur at.
> And when u get bfp now u will know dates too.
> Takes worry and guessing out of it xxxClick to expand...

 Exactly! I'm actually kind of happy she showed trying to figure out dates for last cycle would have been a challenge &#128514;


----------



## lilesMom

Being in limbo sucks
Much better to know
And go onwards and upwards xxx


----------



## lesondemavie

Yes that's right there is definitely a bright side proud. Sorry AF showed, but another chance is right around the corner and you'll know exactly where you're at!

Lovely progression liles!

Tww ladies - I'm 5 DPO today. Thinking I may crack and test early on Wednesday at 10 DPO. Really no symptoms to spot here. Just my usual LP do far. Honestly I had zero symptoms until after my BFP at 10 DPO, so I'm not even going to try and guess until then. My temps are up so happy about that.


----------



## Mattsgirl

So glad AF finally showed for you armywife and you can move on to next cycle. My AF was a week and a half late last cycle so I know how frustrating it is to be in limbo.

Fingers crossed for you lesondemavie! Here's hoping you can hold out until 10 dpo.

Hoping the vitex does the trick tinymumma!

AFM AF is FINALLY completely over. That's the longest cycle I've had in a while. My OPKs should be arriving in the mail today and am gonnna start testing on Tuesday. Really hoping I don't get a positive on Thursday or friday because my and DH's schedules are complete opposites for most of next week and it's gonna be really difficult to BD those days or the day after. So really gonna try and bd at least every other day until the positive.


----------



## lilesMom

Temps up are a great sign leson, fingers crossed for u xxx
U can hold out till ten
Ur over halfway there now xxx
Dust

Mattsgirl hope u get pos at best bd time xx
:dust:


----------



## kksy9b

liles- lol, not a problem momma! i've answered on the wrong threads before too :) how are you feeling? i love seeing all the pee sticks! i agree that the cheapies are no good for progressions. do you have any FRERs if you're wanting to see progression? I think your lines look fab though

les- nice dip on 6dpo!!!! FX it's a good sign for a bfp!! my chart is jagged as can be so that's been frustrating

Proud- i'm sorry about AF hun :hugs: but happy that you have a clear answer of where your cycle is and can move forward from here! i updated your test date the other day, i'm just now getting caught up on the thread though :)

jwilly- good luck this weekend and hope you ovulate!! You're nearly in the tww which is really exciting!

glong- i totally understand that fear of testing early. as long as you know that it would likely be negative for a few more days, then sometimes testing early helps get the jitters out. best of luck hun and hope we see a bfp soon! :flower:

curiosity- another awesome 6dpo dip!! FX you see a nice rise tomorrow!! the wait for me isn't too bad yet, but i'm sure this next week will be full of symptom spotting. its easy to forget there is a chance to be pregnant when i'm chasing a toddler all day, so it's helping the wait go by quicker!

matts- yay for OPKs arriving!! Cant wait to see some pics and for you to confirm ovulation. good luck!

AFM, I'm 5dpo today and not much to report (of course- its so early!). My temps have been crazy jagged- i'll put a link below. But i didn't really temp post O last month, so I have no idea what is normal or not for me. If it keeps doing it, I'll probably stop temping until AF (hopefully she wont show!) just so I dont stress myself out. This morning I had a little bit of lotion-like CM in my undies. Then went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was enough watery/creamy CM to fill the TP! It's not abnormal for me to have CM in the tww but not that much! I've been increasing my water intake a lot though so that could be playing a factor in it. I dont think i'm going to make it to thursday (9dpo) to test so will probably test tuesday just to get it out of my system


----------



## lilesMom

I'm purposely not buying anymore.
At this stage they would only stress me rather than reassure me.
Doc said come back next week for another blood test.
So I prob will.
But tempted not to, cos if its good great
But if its not good, then it just worry me
And feck all I can do about it.
But I prob will anyway :)

I had extra discharge at 5 and 6 dpo too plus mild cramping
Think it was implantation since I got pos at 10 &#55357;&#56842;
Best of luck xxx
U hve prob said but I'm very forgetfull
Did it take u long to get preg with ur son xx


----------



## kksy9b

Probably a good idea not to buy more. Extra stress is no good! And I would say to go for the blood test just to give you some more reassurance. Do you get early scan there?

It only took us three cycles with DS. For the first two though we didn't time BD'ing right because I didn't know my body well enough. The third cycle (first one once I figured out my pattern) we caught. I remember having e tea discharge with him at 6,9 and 12 dpo so hopefully its a good sign!

The link for my chart isn't working right in my phone so I'll get back and include that later once I'm on the laptop. I need to just get it added to my siggy


----------



## lilesMom

Cos of previous mc s id get scan around 8 weeks.
Otherwise its 12 weeks here :)
So not loads to wait thank god.
I prob will go for blood test
Must make sure she has me referred for early scan too :)
If results are good it would be a great boost :)

Eeekkk exciting, 
Hope ur headed for bfp xxx
We usually catch fast too thank god.
We r very lucky xx


----------



## kksy9b

im glad you get an earlier scan just to make sure baby is doing well and snuggled in tight. we only get a 20 week scan here, which is crazy. With DS I had a bleed at 12 weeks so i got one that way. Definitely going to pay for a 12 week with the next baby...i would go crazy not seeing them (and making sure there was only one!) until 20 weeks!


----------



## lilesMom

God that's a long time to wait for a scan!!!
I thought u till 12 weeks was long 
If I wasn't given one at 8 weeks
Id pay for one too 
But glad I get it free :)
Fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## lesondemavie

You have to wait until 20 weeks kk?!? Wow! We get our first at 8 weeks, which I think after going through my MMC is perfect. Had I gone in for an early scan at 6 weeks we may have very well seen a hb and a baby measuring right on time only to find the baby stopped growing later on. That would have made it even harder I think. A part of me even wants to wait until 12, since some see healthy babies at 8 and then find the baby stopped growing at 9, 10, or 11,, but I'm glad I found at 8 so I could move on faster. It's just crazy to me that we had an Edd in September and now if I'm pg we're already at December! Time flies!

It's funny. This is really just my third chart of temps for TTC: One BFN, one BFP, and now this one. Looking back I had a temp dip at 6 DPO in my BFN cycle but not my BFP cycle. Who knows though since my thermometer wasn't really working right for my BFP cycle. 7 DPO and I would usually start testing today, but resisting the urge. No symptoms, no signs, no clue. Just waiting and doing my best to stay busy :)


----------



## kksy9b

Yea, its a crazy long time to wait. We had that one at 12 for a bleed and then because of growth issues also had them at 24, 36 and 41 weeks. So in total 5...with the next one, if we Dont ha e the same issues I'll be paying out for additional scans in 1st and 3rd tri!

Les- sounds like a good plan to hold off a few more days. I really hope you have your rainbow soon :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

If I measure on time and hb at 8 weeks id be confident of my chances then.
3 mcs bub always measured behind on scans and bloods slow to rise.
Only time I measured fine on early scan was my tiny beloved ;)
So id be very positive if I measured ok on early scan.

Hope u get bfp whenever u test hon
Well done on waiting to test xx

Kk money well spent for peace of mind xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I was scaned at 7.5 weeks, 12.5 weeks and every month after for my lil guy.
I was considered high risk so got a scan every month after booking appointment at 12.5 weeks.
But normally here is just 12 and 20 weeks I think


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi all!

Kaity thank you! I was really confused about it and then disappointed until I read it could be an implantation dip, it threw me as I didn't even know it existed until I looked into it today :haha: exciting about the cm, I hope it's a good sign! Your chart looks like it's heading in the right direction too :happydance:

Les - how exciting we both got a dip the same day! Have you had any cramping or anything? None here. I know you had a dip when you had BFN but I hope this time it's a positive sign for you. 

Lilesmom I hope the first few weeks are as relaxing as possible for you :hugs: I look forward to hearing about your first scan, I hope it's amazing! When will you get an appointment?

Hope everyone else is holding out OK waiting :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Ooohhh fingers crossed the dips are bfps in the making xxx
I cant wait till all your testing times 
Hurray :) xxx

Thanks curiosity, 
I'm fine, gratefull to be preggers
And hopefull for a keeper :)
Xx


----------



## lilesMom

I wont know on scan date fir a bit.
But should be around the 8 weeks mark.
I'm 4 weeks 2 d today.
So soon ish :)


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Liles! You'll be 8 weeks in no time. Very exciting :happydance: xx


----------



## kksy9b

I'm really hoping we are all headed to BFP-ville this week! I looked around about my jagged chart and what I found is that if your high temps are moving upward that you can basically ignore the low ones as long as they are above the coverline. My high temps are all moving up so I'm taking it that my chart actually isn't all that bad :happydance:

liles-hope the next month passes quick enough until your scan :hugs:

curiosity-FX for tomorrow's temp!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks &#55357;&#56842;

Sounds promising kk xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks kk! Temp is the same today as yesterday so not sure what to think :( I've not been sleeping well which hasn't helped :( I still think yours is good!


----------



## kksy9b

Lots of factors could have affected it and if you're not sleeping well/tossing and turning etc than it can affect it...you're still above cover and i think it's looking good!

I got a nice rise today so depending what tomorrow does I may take a test in the morning. If I get a good dip I'll wait an extra day or two just in case it was inplantation


----------



## ~curiosity~

Ah thank you! Fingers crossed :)

Very excited for you! That temp rise looks great. Can't wait to find out how testing goes :happydance:


----------



## MerryAnn

I hope that everything will be ok


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hoping the next month passes quickly for you lilies so you can see your baby.

Everybody sounds like they are having a promising month. FXed you get your BFPs!

Opks start tomorrow. So here's hoping I don't completely loose my mind before then.... I might test today too. We'll see how I feel around 5 pm.


----------



## Mattsgirl

sorry double post


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck Matts!!

Had a ton more CM today :happydance: TMI:. It was after a bm and was just dripping out. Wiped and there was a ton on the tp. Not as much as yesterday, but it was more water/ew and not creamy at all. Yesterday was creamy/watery. Hoping its a good sign!!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Good luck Matts, catch that eggy!

Kk, sounding more and more promising Hun x


----------



## lesondemavie

Why does the end of the tww seem to drag more than the whole rest of it!!! :)

Temps are staying up, but they typically do until the day before AF. The urge to poas is getting stronger. Might crack and test tomorrow at 9 DPO.


----------



## kksy9b

Do it les! We need some more pee sticks in this thread lol

Thanks curiosity. I'm hoping so but of course, it can all mean nothing so just focusing on DS to keep my mind off it and from crazy symptom spotting.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good luck kk!

If you have some test I'd say go for it. Either way it shows at least it gets it out of your system for a day or so. At least that's what I told myself last cycle.


----------



## Banana10

Good luck everyone!! I'm 7dpo and apart from a night and morning of cramping I haven't really had any other symptoms. I don't temp so have no idea what's happening. A bit of CM but nothing to get excited about. I've had delivered soooo many tests...FRER, one step and Clear Blue but really trying to wait until 10dpo. Trying to stay busy and not think about it..but it's so hard! X


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck banana! Its so early for symptoms that I wouldn't worry too much about it. GL holding off until 10dpo!

Matts- that's what I was thinking too. I know its too early and will be negative, but it just gets it off my mind for a couple days


----------



## Mattsgirl

That's why I ordered IC this month. I used like 6 FRER's last month and was so mad at myself for wasting so much money. But for some reason I just had to test. But it definitely helped me calm down for a couple days.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Banana you're way braver than I would be. All those tests would be gone in a couple days if I had them.


----------



## kksy9b

i ordered IC about a month ago so have a pack of 20 sitting there just waiting to be used up


----------



## Banana10

Have never used a FRER, is it best with FMU? Sorry, could just read the instructions!!

I keep staring at the packets of tests, getting them out of the drawer and then putting them back again!


----------



## kksy9b

I've always used FRERs with FMU but some have better luck with SMU when they are early.

Tested this morning and bfn as expected. There is a line you can see in the picture, and I could somewhat see it IRL, but there was no color to it so I think the camera is just picking up the anti-d strip. Still feel very optimistic! Temp looks good today and there is still a whole week for that test to go positive! Will take it day by day based on temps to see when I test again... But will probably be tomorrow lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160329_072802.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lilesMom

Ooohhh hope its start of a bfp for u &#65533;&#65533; xxx

Mattsgirl hope ov comes around soon for u, 
Lots of bd and fast tww
If such a thing exists &#65533;&#65533;

Banana ur strong!!!
If I had all those tests id cave :)

Ic s are the way to go for an addict like me :)
They pick it up for me before anything else

Curioisty thanks for well wishes xx
Lots of :dust: To u xxx 
Leson how u doin?
Still holding out?
Best o luck

Arturia where u at now? 
Hope alls well. 
Had another blood test this morn
Fingers crossed.
:)

Glong and jwilly :wave: And :dust:

I hope I haven't missed anyone.
Sorry if I did xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck with your blood test...praying for good results. When will you find out?

How is everyone doing this morning?


----------



## glong88

Bfn today :(


----------



## lilesMom

kksy9b said:


> Good luck with your blood test...praying for good results. When will you find out?
> 
> How is everyone doing this morning?

She said possibly tomorrow eve
But more likely Thurs eve.
Fingers crossed &#128522;
Thanks xx


----------



## lilesMom

glong88 said:


> Bfn today :(

What dpo are u hon
Hope its still too early.
Best of luck x


----------



## glong88

lilesMom said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> Bfn today :(
> 
> What dpo are u hon
> Hope its still too early.
> Best of luck xClick to expand...

12 possibly 13 :-(


----------



## jwilly

FX for you kks. I am still over here waiting for a positive OPK. Not sure what the hold up is.... I am on CD 19 now and usually O around CD 16. Not that I am complaining... according to my predicted O day, I would have been expecting AF to arrive the day before my best friends baby shower. I am glad that I wont have to deal with any potentially bad news & can have a good time :). 

I have had a temp drop the last 2 days, which usually happens right before ovulation for me, so i am thinking today is the day. If this is the case, I will be testing on the 11th of april :)


----------



## kksy9b

Liles- hope it doesn't tskr that long!

Glong- :hugs: my DS didn't implant until 12dpo with a positive on 14...hopefully you just have a late implanter in there :hugs:

Jwilly- thanks hun! FX that positive OPK is coming soon!


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm doing ok liles. Thanks for asking. Testing tomorrow. If it's a bfn, I hope AF follows soon after. Ready for this limbo to end :).

Fx for everyone else!!! :dust:


----------



## kksy9b

Chart is looking great so far les!


----------



## lilesMom

Glong I second that , hopefully u still get bfp xxx

Leson best of luck for the morn &#55356;&#57152;

Jwilly hope u get pos soon and catch the egg XXX

Kk u gonna keep testing or skip a day?

:dust: To all xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi all!

Hope blood test goes OK Liles, it least it's not too long a wait.

Sorry about BFN Glong, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that a couple of days make a difference for you.

Kk sorry about BFN but think maybe I see a hint of a line? Hopefully there'll be a nice progression :D your chart looks fab!

Good luck testing tomorrow Les!

Hope ov is round the corner for you jwilly :)

Well done on waiting Banana, me too :)

I'm feeling fed up today, same temp 3 days in a row. I just don't know what's going on but worried it's my progesterone :( I'm a bit crampy today so will see what tomorrow brings. My cycle app says AF is due on Thursday so I suppose I'll find out then if vitex has helped :(


----------



## kksy9b

Curiosity- :hugs::hugs: hopefullythr cramps are a good sign and you get a nice double line in a couple days. And thanks hun- I feel really good that it is just the anti-d strip so we will see

Liles- it depends what my temp does in the morning. If it dips, I'll give it a day or two in case its implantation, otherwise I will probably test because why not?! Lol


----------



## greenarcher

Checking in! First month really trying, no idea what my normal cycle is like (bcp for the last 11years). Testing between April 11 and 13


----------



## arturia

greenarcher said:


> Checking in! First month really trying, no idea what my normal cycle is like (bcp for the last 11years). Testing between April 11 and 13

Welcome Greenarcher, good luck to you! :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

Welcome green! Beat of luck to you!


----------



## kksy9b

Curiosity- I found this today and thought you would like it. The third chart looks similar to you. Just goes to show everyone's pattern is different and as long as ypu had ovulation with good timing BDing, there is no reason to think you're out if temps are above cover

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/lesson.php?p=1;17;0;0


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi Greenarcher! Good luck :D

Thanks so much kk, that has really helped put my mind at ease :) good luck with tomorrow's testing xx


----------



## greenarcher

~curiosity~ said:


> Hi Greenarcher! Good luck :D
> 
> Thanks so much kk, that has really helped put my mind at ease :) good luck with tomorrow's testing xx

Thanks! None of my friends are feeling kids at the moment, so I need somewhere to vent my frustration/excitement. Will be looking forward to watching everyone's updates!


----------



## lilesMom

Welcome green xx

Kk hope ur temps behave themselves and lovely bfp soon.
:dust: To all nearly testers xxx
Happy bd to all nearly ov-rs ;)
Xxx


----------



## tinymumma

Sorry for the absence ladies xx Was having some family time over the holidays xx 

Kksy9b, have you tested yet? How're you feeling? xx

Lilesmom, How are YOU feeling love? Any scan dates in the near future? :hugs: 

Curiosity, I have my fingers crossed that was an implantation dip xx When are you thinking of testing? I hope the Vitex has done the trick for you <3

Les, that's a lovely looking chart!! Good luck xxx 

Welcome Greenarcher, I hope your BFP is swift and sticky xxx These women are beautiful and venting/ obsessing is completely accepted xx 

I hope I haven't missed anyone! <3

AFM, confirmed O this morning so I'm 3 DPO today. Been in Vitex for a week now and I'm praying that my lp cooperates. Honestly, I'm not hopeful for a BFP this cycle, I mean it would be absolutely amazing but I'm remaining optimistic. I now have no idea when I'm due though! FF has put me at the 5th, but that's with an 8 day lp still. I'm going to stick with my of AF due date (8th), which will be 12DPO. If it doesn't show by 15 DPO though, I'll test. Again, not hopeful but deep, waaaay deep down I can hear a little voice screaming at me that I should test on the 6th, lol.


----------



## kksy9b

Curiosity- amazing temp rise!!! FX it stays up! When do you plan on testing? Any other symptoms?

Tiny- hope you enjoyed your family weekend. Congrats on the confirmed O :happydance: I TOTALLY think you should listen to that voice and test on the 6th ;) I did test this morning- it was a bfn (there is a picture a few posts back). There is a shadow but there wasn't color IRL so likely the anti-d strip. But I'm so early that maybe its the very early start of something?! Who knows


----------



## lilesMom

Tinymumma hurray 3 dpo
Hoping u surprise yourself with a lovely sticky bfp xxx
U will know closer to testing when u just hve to :)
I changed my mind daily or more often
On holding out vs not 
Not usually wins for me, hee hee.

I'm nervous but fine 
Its the blood test making me nervy
I was achy yest too
But I know that can be normal too.
Thanks xx


----------



## lilesMom

Kk did ur temps do what u want today x
Hope so


----------



## lesondemavie

Temp drop today. I'm out. AF should be here by tomorrow. Next cycle should end around 4/22 or 4/23. Fx for the next chance!


----------



## kksy9b

Les- :hugs::hugs: I'm sorry hun. I hope next cycle is your lucky one!! 

Liles- completely normal to be nervous. I hope you hear back early to help put your mind at ease :hugs:

AFM, tested bfn this morning. I know its still so early so while I'm slightly more discouraged, I also know there is still plenty of time. Temp went up again, CM has stayed creamy when its normal dry and I swear nips are burning more today (though that could always be in my head).

Its overcast today so I had a hard time getting a good picture in good lighting. Its blurry but the best I could get in the time limit. Will see what temps do tomorrow to see if I test or wait an extra day
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160330_073308.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## arturia

Tiny - Happy about your O confirmed! I really hope your lp lengthens up thanks to Vitex! FX you get lucky. :flower:

kksy - :cry: Sorry about bfn. Hope it's just too early.

les - :hugs:

Been feeling symptoms indicating AF. I don't temp so obviously I can't be sure. But since TODAY was one of the days AF could have come, I might test tomorrow if she's still not here.


----------



## kksy9b

Arturia- FX she stays away and you can test in the AM!! And yes, it is still way too early for me (I'm only 8 dpo). Been having some sensitivity in my nips and light cramping. Other than increased CM its my first symptoms so hoping its a positive sign!


----------



## Mattsgirl

FXed for those of you in the tww.

Sorry Les hope this cycle is lucky for you!

Just waiting for a + OPK. If I have a normaly cycle it should be either tomorrow or the next day. But could be later going by last cycle.


----------



## lilesMom

lesondemavie said:


> Temp drop today. I'm out. AF should be here by tomorrow. Next cycle should end around 4/22 or 4/23. Fx for the next chance!

Hugs hon
Silly af
Hope u catch next month xx


----------



## lilesMom

Kk hopefully just too early, still sounds good x

Arturia hope u get surprise bfp xx

Matts hope u get pos soon and catch the egg xxx

Dust to all xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Les, sorry to hear that Hun :hugs: I really hope next cycle is the one for you, I'll be watching out for your chart/symptoms xx

Matts, I hope you see that positive opk soon!

Tinymumma, yay for O! I say test on the 6th :winkwink: vitex is definitely doing something to me so I hope it helps you.

Thanks Kk! Sorry it's BFN, call me crazy but I swear I can see something with colour! I look forward to tomorrow's test. Your chart keeps going up too! AF is due for me tomorrow so we'll see if temp drops tomorrow morning. I've had itchy boobs and (tmi sorry) bringing up bile in the evening and middle of last night which woke me up. I'm still gonna wait til Sunday to test as I'd rather AF get me first if it's gonna happen!

Liles, hope you're OK today!

Arturia hope build up to testing is going OK for you and that you're having some positive symptoms.


----------



## tinymumma

Kksy9b, sorry about the bfn. 8 DPO is still very early, fingers crossed that in the next few days you get a squinter! I tried to inspect your latest pic but not enough caffination has happened for me yet, lol. I have everything crossed for you xx

Les, I'm sorry love xx Fx'd the next cycle is the one for you xxx Or that your temp goes back up and you get a little line surprise <3 

Arturia, test, test, test!!! Eeeek, best of luck honey xx 

Mattsgirl, hoping your + OPK comes soon!! Fx'd there plenty of little swimmers waiting to catch that eggy!! Good luck xx 

Curiosity, temps are still looking good for you xx Fx'd AF stays away and you get that BFP!! Wishing you all the best xx Those symtpoms sound good <3 

Lilesmom, don't be nervous love xxx You'll do wonderfully. I remember I had AF type cramps all through the first Tri with my son. That coupled with the increase in cm, I was constantly rushing to the bathroom expecting blood! Previous losses always take away the joy of a new pregnancy. Wishing you all the best for your BT :hugs: 

I'm trying to remain optimistic but it's a little hard. Encouragement to test is only fueling my fire! Haha. Since I'm only 4 DPO, feeling quite restrained at the moment but give me a few days and I'll be busting to test (pun intended ;) ) On my Australian BabyCenter, there's a Vitex thread floating around right now and so many women are saying the ft their BFP after the first cycle!! Like that helps the little voice pipe down?! Lol. I've only been taking it for a week though, so the logical side of me is saying, like hell. Lol. I guess you never really know. 
:dust: to all of you and I hope to see some beautiful lines very soon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies xxx

Curiosity that sounds really promising for u
Fingers and toes crossed for u xxx

Tinymumma hope vitex does the trick for u this cycle xxx

There are bfps ahead really soon me thinks
Hurray xxx


----------



## tinymumma

lilesMom said:


> Thanks ladies xxx
> 
> Curiosity that sounds really promising for u
> Fingers and toes crossed for u xxx
> 
> Tinymumma hope vitex does the trick for u this cycle xxx
> 
> There are bfps ahead really soon me thinks
> Hurray xxx

Thank you hon xxx Lets go BFPS!! Let's make this thread extra lucky <3


----------



## shorman

Hi ladies can I join you? me and hubby have only recently decided to try for #4 and have irregular periods so have ordered some opks and hopefully April will be are month!


----------



## tinymumma

shorman said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? me and hubby have only recently decided to try for #4 and have irregular periods so have ordered some opks and hopefully April will be are month!

Welcome xxx
I hope your BFP is swift and stressless <3 All the best on your journey xx


----------



## glong88

AF here :(


----------



## lesondemavie

Ummm...temp back up for me...if there is a baby it is pulling one big April fool's joke on me! :haha:. AF is due today, but cp is HSC. If she visits any day past today, that would make this the longest cycle ever in my whole life!


----------



## lilesMom

Welcome shorman x

Hugs glong xxx

Leson maybe late implantation dip?
Hope so xxx

Betas came back at 1013
Doubling time of 33 hrs which is brilliant.
Thank god.
Fingers crossed I'll get this bubba :)

Dust to all xxx


----------



## arturia

Hi ladies. Just so you guys know, bfn this morning and no AF yet. For newbies, I had 2 possible O days and 2 weeks before yesterday was one of them. Now thinking it might have been the later one after all. Would be great because we BDed the day before! Which would make me 11DPO or so, I guess. Here's hoping.


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck hon xxx


----------



## shorman

Thanks ladies having a lot of o symptoms but hubby has flu! We shall see how this month goes and we shall see but I think because I have irregular periods it will take a lot of opks and temping lol. How's everyone doing?


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi everyone! :hi:

Welcome Shorman, hope tww goes quickly for you!

Glong so sorry about AF, hope this cycle is the one for you xx

Tinymumma - 4 dpo already! I hope time goes quickly til you get your answer whether the vitex has worked!

Liles, fab news about beta levels, I hope it has helped put your mind at ease :)

Arturia, hope you get a bfp tomorrow!

Kk, temps still look great!

Led, I'm so chuffed for you that temp has gone back up :happydance: go us getting longer cycles, hope it's your bfp!

Matts hope you get your answer soon :)

I woke up today to another temp rise, and AF was due today. Tmi but had teeniest tiniest drop of blood last night when I wiped, maybe implantation bleed? Or maybe early sign of AF lol, though I've had nothing but cm today. I'm just happy now that vitex has let me get to at least 11dpo. Nervous to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## lilesMom

Sounds promising curiosity
Fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## Banana10

Evening all, 10dpo and got a BFN on an IC but noticed a bit of spotting yesterday and today.. Going to try and hold out now until Saturday (12dpo)....eeek! 

dust and fx to all :) x


----------



## lilesMom

There is a smell of bfps in the air I tells ya 
Hee hee.
Best of luck banana XXX


----------



## arturia

~curiosity~ said:


> I woke up today to another temp rise, and AF was due today. Tmi but had teeniest tiniest drop of blood last night when I wiped, maybe implantation bleed? Or maybe early sign of AF lol, though I've had nothing but cm today. I'm just happy now that vitex has let me get to at least 11dpo. Nervous to see what tomorrow brings.

Curiosity, sounds like great news to get past 11dpo!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks all!

Banana that sounds very promising to me!!

Thanks Arturia! I hope this cycle carries on extending for you too (ending in bfp :D)


----------



## tinymumma

Oh my gosh!!! This is all sounding amazing!! 
Glong, so sorry about the :witch: Sounds like it's wine time xx I always like to have a period party. Wine, soft cheese, chocolate and a sappy movie <3 Wishing you all the best for next cycle xx 

Les, wow!!!! That's such amazing news! I'm so excited for you xxx <3 Your chart looks beautiful xx :happydance:

Curiosity, another amazing an great looking chart!!! Ahhhhh, I can't contain my excitement. So happy the Vitex is doing well for you. Fx'd it was IB!!!

Arturia, wishing you all the best!! I have everything crossed that you get a beautiful second line in the next few days <3 

Lilesmom, wonderful news about your hcg!! Sounds like you've got one sticky bean there :cloud9: So beyond happy for you xx

Banana, woohoo!! I bet you've never been so excited to see blood! Lol, now that I type that it just sounds bonkers haha. Good luck sweetheart. I'll be on the look out for some beautiful lines from all you ladies <3

AFM, FF changed my crosshairs this morning :/ Cd16 to 18, so only 3 DPO now. I'm starting to get pretty deflated. My chart is attached below if anyone wants to have a squiz. I just can't shake the feeling that this cycle won't be it. This set back had just put me down in the dumps. That darn little voice in my head is telling me stranger things have happened but we didn't BD O day, just the two days before and the day after, so that's only making me feel worse... Sigh, waiting, waiting, waiting. It's kind of annoying knowing that when (if Fx'd) AF arrives it will be a complete surprise with no warning as I usually don't have cramps of r anything until she's already here :/
Sorry for the Debbie Downer post ladies! Wishing everyone the best of luck and I hope to see some beautiful BFPS very soon <3 <3 <3


----------



## lesondemavie

Sorry for the roller coaster all. That darn tricky temp and cp. I went from feeling really positive to now feeling crampy and my cm is tinged brown a bit. I hate to say it, but I think AF is on the way. Should be here by tonight. Will let you all know once it's for sure.


----------



## arturia

tinymumma - :hugs:

les - more :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Tiny my best day for egg catching has always been two days before ov.
Ur well covered hon
Fingers crossed for u xxx

Leson sorry hon.
Hope its not the witch
But if it is then hugs xx


----------



## tinymumma

Les, there's still hope yet lovie xx I really hope it's not the :witch: 

Arturia and Lilesmom, thank you for the love xx Will just have to wait and see. Wishing I had some IC's so I could start to test in a few days. Probably for the best though. I only have two FRER left and I've told myself I won't use them until I'm certain I'll get a +


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi ladies :wave: 
Sounds like everyone is doing good! Hoping to see more :bfp: s soon! 

Les I hope the :witch: stays away for you!

Nothing exciting going on here cycle day 8 just hanging out waiting around for the big O &#128514; Seems like my cycle is going to slow! Oh well trying not to think about it to much. If this isn't our month maybe May will be! We have a trip planned to Vegas for our 7 year anniversary which should fall right around my fertile window (assuming my cycles are back to normal now) maybe I'll get some Vegas luck :haha:


----------



## lesondemavie

And I'm out! AF arrived right on schedule tonight. Looking forward to a yummy date night tomorrow :)


----------



## glong88

After waking a few times in the night with cramps I was sure I would find a pad full of blood this am.... But nothing.... This is strange.....


----------



## lilesMom

Glong hope its a lucky kind of strange xxx

Leson , hugs xxx
Enjoy ur date night x

Tiny u can do it
Don't waste ur lovely frers xx

Proud o is around the corner 
Happy bd ing &#55357;&#56834;

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Anyone use a fitbit heart rate monitor?
Girl in first tri saying her resting heart rate started to rise at 2 dpo
And kept going 
Except implant dip at 9 
Then rise again
Then bfp :)
Another way of tracking maybe?
Xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Shorman- welcome!! Best of luck to you this month! Are you hoping for a particular gender?

Glong- :hugs::hugs: I hope that its not AF and that its a good kind of strange

Les- :hugs::hugs: I'm sorry hun. Stupid witch was supposed to stay away. Hope that this next cycle is your lucky one! Still time for an April BFP! Enjoy your date night

Liles- :happydance::happydance: so so happy to hear your numbers look so good!!! And I've heard of the fitbit picking up pregnancy but I can only find one new thing to obsess over (temping) at a time LOL

Curiosity- still loving your chart! When do you think you will test?

Artutia- I am so hopeful for you!

Banana- sounds really promising!! Eek! Can't wait until tomorrow for you!

Tiny- you had some great timing with the two days before. Meant there were swimmers there ready to catch that eggie. It only takes one and I think you're in with a great shot this month!

Proud- FX for pending O! Your trip sounds like fun! Hopefully you will already be preggo but if not, a fun relaxing trip will help I'm sure

Hope all the other ladies are doing well :flower:

AFM, another temp rise and another bfn. I know I'm only 10dpo but still feeling discouraged. If I'm Noy preggo this month, I'll definitely not start testing at 7dpo next cycle lol. Itd only because I've had a few bfn's in a row. I kind of wish I had started temping while back so I would know if this was a normal pattern for me or not. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful April 1st!


----------



## glong88

Still no AF... Now 1 full day since little spotting(and it was little and only when I checked cervix... Hmmmm


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds really promising!!! Will you teat today or tomorrow if she doesn't show?


----------



## glong88

Don't have any frer. Got a 25m one I could do tomorrow but it may not show :(


----------



## kksy9b

If AF is late, it should show you something. KMFX


----------



## glong88

Will do it in morning.
First cycle 32 days but chemical
Second cycle 27/28 days (AF arrived late day 28)
This cycle I'm now 29. FF says AF should of come yesterday. Did test yesterday am but negative. Then had blood/brown cm when I cervix checked yesterday (possible ib?) now nothing but creamy sometimes stringy cm when I check(like EWCM but not as clear)


----------



## napamermaid

Creamy cm a v positive sign based on my experience. 
Dont for the life of you do a 25mui one it wont show and you will feel awful.
Is there no chemist near you at all that sells frers or something s bit more sensitive? Even a boots early result 1


----------



## glong88

Alfiecat said:


> Creamy cm a v positive sign based on my experience.
> Dont for the life of you do a 25mui one it wont show and you will feel awful.
> Is there no chemist near you at all that sells frers or something s bit more sensitive? Even a boots early result 1


Nope :(


----------



## napamermaid

How strange
Have you any options?


----------



## Mattsgirl

So Sorry les. Hate it when our bodies play tricks on us just to give us hope then smash it. Hoping that next cycle it stays away!

Sorry for the frustration glong. If you took one yesterday I personally wouldn't do the 25 ml test. Even if you were pregnant it probably wouldn't show yet on that one.

I wish our bodies would just do what they're supposed to and not play all these dirty tricks.

I had some EWCM this morning so hopefully I get my positive today.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Sorry Les and glong :(:hugs: I hope maybe the spotting will come to nothing :hugs:

I think I will be out as temp dropped a bit this morning and have been crampy today, still no sign of AF though, just creamy/watery cm. I'll test tomorrow if I don't get AF.

Hope everyone is OK :hugs:


----------



## arturia

Good luck Glong. My IC are also 25.

AFM, I really wish AF would come or I'd get a bfp, I'm kind of tired of unexplained nausea and random spikes of cramping. Still going to wait to test on Sunday.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Totally get where you're coming from arturia. Hope you get an answer soon :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

curiosity- you are still way above your coverline hun. you are far from out!!

arturia- :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks kk! Yours just keeps rising! Looks amazing to me, hope :bfp: shows up soon for you :D


----------



## tinymumma

Gish darn these time zones!! I always miss out on so much!! Thank you for the lovely words ladies xxx I can feel your love <3

Les, that's really sucky sweetheart xx I wish you all the best for next cycle and I hope you have a wonderful date night xxxx :hugs:

Glong, that is certainly very odd. Sounds like a good sign though xx Can't wait to see your update <3 You may just have a little late implanter!! 

Arturia, I hope you get an answer soon! That must be so frustrating! Best of luck for Sunday beautiful lady and I'm praying you get a gorgeous second line <3 

Curiosity, as Kksy9b said, you're still well above the cover line, so definitely not out yet! Go you xx Fx'd AF just stays away and you also get a beautiful BFP! 

Kksy9b, as for you sweetie, WOWSER! Look at that chart!! Those temps are looking amazing! Best of luck to you and I have everything crossed those temps stay nice and high and you get a little bean <3 

Lilesmom, so glad to hear you're doing well xx Sending you and your tiny bean lots and lots of love <3 

I hope I haven't missed anyone :hugs: 
AFM, we BD cd16,17, O cd18, then BD cd19. I really hope we caught that eggy and it makes it to implantation and then my lp cooperates so tiny bean can be happy bean! 4 DPO today and just twiddling my thumbs. Still haven't decided if I'm going to test or wait for AF. Let's be real though, the change in O dates and not really knowing when she'll show, I'll probably test :haha: I want to say I'll wait until 15 DPO. I would love to say 18 DPO but I think I might just go insane waiting that long, lol. So 15 DPO, yeah right ;)


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks! I've been having some cramping on my right side only today so hoping its a bean snuggling in. If it does turn out to be a negative this month, at least I can feel confident my progesterone has finally balanced and is doing what it needs to do to substain a pregnancy


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> Thanks! I've been having some cramping on my right side only today so hoping its a bean snuggling in. If it does turn out to be a negative this month, at least I can feel confident my progesterone has finally balanced and is doing what it needs to do to substain a pregnancy


Ooooh, how exciting!! I really hope it's a little Bub giving mummy their first hug :happydance: I have everything crossed for you <3 When are you thinking of testing? Or just waiting till AF is late? GOOD LUCK xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kksy9b

Tiny- I started testing at 7 dpo :dohh: all negatives so far, but I know I'm still so early. Hopeful temps keep looking good and can get a positive this weekend. My DH today said," why are you even testing? You can't trust anything u til at least Sunday!" Love my logical husband...but the urge to pee on sticks overcomes logic every time! Lol


----------



## glong88

Still no AF. 2 days late now. Tested on 25ml test as all I have at moment and bfn.... This is driving me crazy


----------



## Banana10

Morning! Good luck with waiting until 15dpo Tiny...we'll see :) !!

kk hope this is your weekend and good luck to everyone else testing this weekend too, fx for you x

So the doubt is definitely kicking in now. After noticing a little bit of a bleed, brown cm at 9dpo & 10dpo while checking cervix nothing has happened since which got me a bit excited, this has followed with cramps and twinges. Today is 12dpo and got a BFN with FMU on a FRER. AF due on Monday... It's so hard to stay upbeat and positive, saying that I did wait until day of AF to test with DS1&2 - so still a bit of hope. Just had hoped for some kind of reading today :(


----------



## ~curiosity~

I'm with all you uncertain ladies today :( huge temp rise today, 12dpo when I'm usually only 10 but BFN! It was an ic and a lot of the ratings are bad so I may try again another day with a better test if no AF.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Banana10

Good luck to you curiosity!! X


----------



## lesondemavie

Things are so tricky for us all this time! Hope you all get those BFPs instead of AF playing an April fool's joke like she did on me! Fx


----------



## Banana10

Thanks Les x

Well the spotting (well, checking cervix - not visable when wiping) has returned a little red/streaky this morning and now it's back to brown/creamy. This isn't in abundance, just when I'm checking. Agggghhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Loads of :dust: Ladies xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Little temp fall today (though I took it back to back to be sure and second time showed a .02 rise from yesterday :shrug:) opted not to test and see what tomorrow does.still way above cover. No symptoms today at all so far

Good luck everyone! I can't reply back now to everyone but will later :hugs:


----------



## glong88

Cd1 back to begining again


----------



## lesondemavie

Sorry glong :hugs:. Hope you have something special planned for this weekend. Will you have another chance this month?


----------



## glong88

AF due 2nd may based on this month.


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey girls, I'm sorry if i have joined too late, i'm testing on the 16th ( my mums birthday) and hopefully will get a BFP, this is our first month back trying...


----------



## Banana10

Glong, sorry to hear that x


----------



## Banana10

Hello kittykat, fx for you on the 16th! X


----------



## kksy9b

So sorry going :hugs::hugs:

Kittykat- good luck!!! I've added you to the front and hope its your month!


----------



## arturia

AF today. Glad to have my answer and all the info about my cycle compiled. Looks likely the next day I'll expect AF is May 3rd.

Just FX I aren't moving during AF for the cycle after that. :haha:

EDIT: So relieved I am not in too much pain either, I was dreading that part of AF.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs: so sorry arturia but I hope next month is your month!

Ladies, I'm still hopeful we can see some.more BFPs this month!


----------



## ~curiosity~

So sorry arturia and glong. 

Welcome kittykat!

I'm not sharing good news either, woke up feeling really sick in the middle of the night and still felt sick this morning so was hopeful. Test (superdrug early) just has really faint evap, at 13dpo on an early pregnancy test I think it would be positive if I was by now. Just waiting for AF now to start planning next cycle. Xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

~curiosity~ said:


> So sorry arturia and glong.
> 
> Welcome kittykat!
> 
> I'm not sharing good news either, woke up feeling really sick in the middle of the night and still felt sick this morning so was hopeful. Test (superdrug early) just has really faint evap, at 13dpo on an early pregnancy test I think it would be positive if I was by now. Just waiting for AF now to start planning next cycle. Xx

Sorry forgot to attach xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160403_120731269.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry curiosity :( but it might not be over yet, sometimes early tests are wrong! 

Question, I had flu a few weeks back, around the time I actually should have ovulated, but only got ewcm yesterday, (hence testing on the 16th) could it be that my week of full blown icky flu delayed my ovulation by two weeks? Or is that not possible... XD


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks kitty kat :)

Hmm I think it could be possible, when my sister conceived my nephew she said she was really stressed and that delayed ovulation by a week! So I guess anything is possible. Hope it's a good month for you, fingers crossed :)


----------



## lesondemavie

Curio - So sorry :hugs: but definitely not out yet!

Kitty - Sickness can definitely delay O. Btw, LOVE the turtle avatar!


----------



## kittykat7210

lesondemavie said:


> Curio - So sorry :hugs: but definitely not out yet!
> 
> Kitty - Sickness can definitely delay O. Btw, LOVE the turtle avatar!


haha thanks XD It's kind of an inside joke but I LOVE turtles, and they are so cute when they eat strawberries :)


----------



## lesondemavie

I've loved turtles since I was little. I have boxes and boxes of everything turtle that I accumulated over the years. My obsession isn't quite as strong any longer, but they still make me smile! :)


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Les and kittykat. Hope you're having a good weekend :)


----------



## tinymumma

Hiya girls xx 
Arturia, I'm sorry the :witch: turned up :( It's nice to see you positive though. At least now you know what's up and you can move onto the next cycle xxx :hugs: 

Curiosity, I'm sorry you're not feeling well :hugs: Hopefully it's a good thing! Wishing you all the luck in the world xx Your temps are still super high, so you're still in the game. So happy to see your lp is getting better and better by the day :happydance: 

Kittykat, welcome :hi: Wishing you all the best and I hope your BFP is swift and stressless <3 

AFM, not feeling hopeful at all this cycle :cry: My temps seem to be very low and are almost at the cover line but I'm only 6 DPO? :nope: Here's my symtpoms anyway, silly I know as my brain keeps telling me you don't get symtpoms until after implantation, lol. 
 2-3 DPO: Odd cold feeling in my uterus, ovary area. Very strange.
 4 DPO: eyes began aching at night and was so tired I fell asleep before 9 o'clock? 
 5 DPO: woke up with top eyelids swollen (I don't suffer from allergies or hay fever) , feel like I'm getting thrush but not sure as of yet, stuffy nose, had a few boobie tinglings like I was having a let down but my son wasn't drinking milk (that hasn't happened since he was very young), at night I felt like I had gotten an all over rash but nothing there
 6 DPO (so far) nose is still funny and sneezing. Psoriasis is playing up (could also be the fact we're going into Autumn) and it's spread to my for head! I've noticed it for a few weeks but in the last few days it's gotten really bad :nope: 
My chart isn't looking very good so I've kind of accepted this cycle won't be it for me, of course deep down I keep trying to convince myself that I could get a BFP but the logical side of me is winning. I hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Banana10

Morning

Curiosity, keep us posted, it's so disheartening isn't it xx

Tiny, sending positive vibes your way and that your symptoms are a good sign! Unfortunately, I've never charted so can't comment, sorry xx

Today, AF is due. I did a Clearblue Plus with FMU this morning and a got a BFN, I'm so upset as I was sure this was it. So now I guess I just wait until AF shows :( This time was a lot more planned, we stopped BD 2 days before ovulation which I guess hasn't helped and I also turned 38 last month. I was very very lucky with my two boys and fell straight away and foolishly had just hoped it would be the same this time.

On a positive and happy note I'm sending ooodles of baby dust and luck to all you lovely ladies who I'll never meet but I know are there for times like this when you just feel bleurrrrrghhh, thank you xx


----------



## kittykat7210

Woke up today with a cold :( runny stuffy nose, dry and tickly throat, coughing and sneezing, kinda phlegmy, cervix is high soft and shut tight so I think getting sick yet again may have stopped my O in its tracks! Not good!


----------



## kksy9b

I'm so sorry in haven't kept up well on the thread this weekend. I will have a chance in a few hours to sit down and read through and reply. 

My temp dipped way below cover and AF was full on when I went to pee. I expected it and am doing fine. Onward and upward! I'm still a April tester and looking forward to starting the testing frenzy again in a few weeks! If you all would like, I was thinking of rolling the thread into May as well so we can hopefully see everyone get their BFP!


----------



## kittykat7210

kksy9b said:


> I'm so sorry in haven't kept up well on the thread this weekend. I will have a chance in a few hours to sit down and read through and reply.
> 
> My temp dipped way below cover and AF was full on when I went to pee. I expected it and am doing fine. Onward and upward! I'm still a April tester and looking forward to starting the testing frenzy again in a few weeks! If you all would like, I was thinking of rolling the thread into May as well so we can hopefully see everyone get their BFP!

Sorry the witch came :(, I'm glad you are so positive about it all,That sounds good to me, I would like to know how everyone gets on! :) xx


----------



## kittykat7210

Is this a positive OPK? Does this mean I will ovulate? Can you have a positive way after or way before ovulation? Sorry first time taking an OPK XD

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsdu2x9ym8.jpg


----------



## glong88

Yes please do xxx


----------



## lesondemavie

Kitty - When do you think you O'd before and what did you use to determine?


----------



## kittykat7210

lesondemavie said:


> Kitty - When do you think you O'd before and what did you use to determine?

Honestly? No clue, I was sick with flu when I was supposed to O, I did have ewcm yesterday, but I have not any clue whether I have O'd or not, hence I bought these tests!


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah is the circle the test window?


----------



## kittykat7210

lesondemavie said:


> Ah is the circle the test window?

No the square is the test window!


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah if the square is test and the circle is control that is a definite positive!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Kitkat that definitely looks positive.

Got my positive OPK yesterday!! I thought Saturdays was but it was iffy (plus I looked at it after time limit) But yesterdays popped up blazing after 3 minutes. We've BD'd Saturday and yesterday so we'll do it today and tomorrow. And knowing me I'll probably test on the 15th just because I know I can't help myself and I'll be lucky if I can hold out that long!


----------



## lesondemavie

Great timing matts! Fx for you!


----------



## shorman

How ya all sorry haven't been on much school holidays and all and my kids a keeping me very busy lol. Not much news here opks still haven't arrived so going to buy a clear blue test kit, probably cry I no but worth it. Other news hubby has a sickness bug as does my youngest daughter.


----------



## arturia

kksy9b said:


> I'm so sorry in haven't kept up well on the thread this weekend. I will have a chance in a few hours to sit down and read through and reply.
> 
> My temp dipped way below cover and AF was full on when I went to pee. I expected it and am doing fine. Onward and upward! I'm still a April tester and looking forward to starting the testing frenzy again in a few weeks! If you all would like, I was thinking of rolling the thread into May as well so we can hopefully see everyone get their BFP!

Would be cool instead of finding a new thread to post in.


----------



## kittykat7210

Okay, so I have been taking them slowly all day (expensive I know but... well you know...it's peeing on a stick...) and the last one I took is negative, the first-last time difference is 8 hours does that mean that I already O'd and I caught the end of my surge? sorry for the questions, i have never used OPKs and am still getting to grips with them XD

THIS IS ALL SO CONFUSING XD 


https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsjgdwbzuu.jpg


----------



## greenarcher

I am in no way an expert in OPKs, but I think you O shortly after your positive OPK, so make sure to BD today!

Let me know if you get any more information. I tried to use OPKs this cycle, but because this is my first cycle off BCP, I am not really sure how long my cycles are naturally. Did them on and off, skipped a day here and there, so never got a positive. I'll be better about them next month when I have an idea of what my normal cycle is like.


----------



## kksy9b

banana- :hugs::hugs::hugs:

curiosity- :hugs: hope you start feeling better soon 

liles- how are you feeling hun?

kitteykat- i know being sick can delay ovulation but you can also get fertile patches of CM in your tww as well. isn't it lovely when everything could be anything and nothing is clear with our bodies?!? hope you feel better soon. and yes, that looks SUPER positive! I'd go jump your man right away!! ;) You should ovulate within 24 hours of your first positive. did you test prior to your first picture? i would definitely call today O day. If you're able to get some BD'ing in, then you will be in with a great shot!

tiny- you are still SO early in your cycle that there is no reason to think you are out already. And look at that jump today!! still loads of time left :flower:

matts- great news on a positve OPK!! You've got some great timing with BD'ing...can't wait for you to start testing!!

shorman- oh no! hope your family starts feeling better...seems to be a common trend today with everyone getting sick! Weren't your OPKs supposed to come last week? hope they get there soon for you!

green- how are you doing?

les- hope all is well hun!

I would love to stick with you ladies and will start rolling dates! Would love to see each of us get our BFPs together! I'll play around with the front page a little bit later on to get a good format set up :)


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi all!

Kk, love the idea of us all sticking together, I totally agree! I can't wait to see the outcome for everyone, everyone is so supportive here :hugs:

Good luck ladies ovulating, lots of :dust:

Banana, sorry Hun, I hope you get your answer soon, I know how horrible it is just waiting :(

Tiny, you have loads of time yet! Can't wait to see those symptoms growing!

Sorry ladies who have AF, I'm joining you tonight. I'm spotting tonight so AF is on her way. Relieved I'm not being left hanging any longer, and still happy that vitex has given me the first full cycle I've had in a good couple of years :) here's to next cycle and hopefully our new home (I'd been hoping to complete on it before getting bfp). Good luck all x


----------



## lilesMom

I'm good thanks kk :)
Got bloods done again this morn to help quell the nerves :)
Should be back tomorrow eve.
That's really the last one if all good .
Sorry af arrived, hugs xx
But this month is gonna be ur month now xxx
Fingers crossed for lots of bfps xxx


Curiosity hugs x
Silly :witch: doesn't know where she isn't wanted xxx
But hurray for vitex xx


----------



## Banana10

Thanks kk and curiosity xx

Unfortunately AF has showed her ugly face together with bad cramping :(


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs banana.
Xxx


----------



## tinymumma

Kk, I think that a a great idea all of us sticking together xx It's easy to lose people in this crazy world of TTC forums xx Sorry AF arrived :hugs: Fx'd this cycle is the magic one!! <3 <3 

Banana, oh poo :cry: Silly b*** Wishing you all the best for next cycle xxxx 

Matts, yay for + OPKS!! Sounds like you've got your bases well covered! Now for the TWW. Hoping we can ad you to the BFP list!! 

Curiosity, how're you feeling today love? I see AF still hasn't arrived yet. I hope your tummy starts feeling better :hugs: 

Kitty, that's deffo +!! Get BDing honey!! By the looks of those other tests, you measured your surge xx Best of luck sweetie. Fx'd you catch that eggy!! 

Lilesmom, good luck for the BT. I know it will come back amazingly and you can enjoy this amazing pregnancy xx Can't wait for a scan update xx Make sure you don't forget about us <3 

How's everyone else feeling? I feel like I've missed some people xx

Temp has gone waaaay up this morning. Higher than it ever got last cycle. It was also pretty darn cold last night, so I definitely wasn't expecting it to be that high! Reading into it far too much of course :haha: I had white, creamy/ lotiony cm yesterday. I never get cm in my underwear!! TMI but I would wipe it away every time I went to the bathroom and each time I went back, there was more there. I also had a big gush of it after a BM (so gross, sorry!) I usually only see cm when I check my cervix, good sign? Who knows. Maybe it's the Vitex? Of course I'm sitting here thinking maybe yesterday was implantation :dohh: I've been googling BBT temps after implantation (why do I do this to myself :haha: ) 7 DPO today, AF originally due not tomorrow but the day after. Guess we shall wait and see


----------



## lilesMom

I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for u tiny.
Sounds promising xxx 
Bring on the bfp xx


----------



## arturia

Tiny: I had tons of CM all throughout my TWW. It probably peaked around 7dpo but went away a couple days before AF. FXed this -at least- means your LP gets longer, but hoping you've got implantation too!


----------



## tinymumma

Thank you ladies xxx I know it's probably just the Vitex upping my progesterone but a girl can dream :haha: Not going to test until 15 DPO (8 days to go), Fx'd the witch doesn't get me before then. Even after this temp jump and the cm, I'm still remaining realistic. Each time I start to get too crazy with excitement remind myself I have nothing to base this cycle on, so all of these symtpoms and temps could just be normal for me now. Only time shall tell


----------



## lilesMom

We hve to let ourselves hope too xxx
Hope u get bfp hon x


----------



## lesondemavie

Sending lots of :hugs: curio and banana for this last cycle and :dust: for the next one. Hope AF and cramps are kind/leave quickly (but not too quickly )


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry to everyone who's had the witch visit :( fresh start with a fresh cycle, baby dust to all :dust:

My hubby is away for 2 weeks so I'm just hoping that our BD on the 1st has caught this little eggy! When we decided to start trying this month, he would only be away for my period plus the week after so it was supposed to be either yay or nay! But since I've O'd so late I fear that we may have lost this month! I just hope some little spermies survived the 3-4 days between BD and O


----------



## tinymumma

I've done a bad thing!! I was looking through FF pregnancy charts and ALOT of them look like mine :cry: Now I'm considering testing tomorrow morning. Even thinking about holding for a few hours and testing today :dohh: Give me strength ladies!!


----------



## kksy9b

I'm weak... :test::test: :haha:

But really, I would wait until the morning at least if you are going to test early. You could always just do it once to get the jitters out. Hopefully it would show a bfp but if not, it might help you hold off for a few more days


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> I'm weak... :test::test: :haha:
> 
> But really, I would wait until the morning at least if you are going to test early. You could always just do it once to get the jitters out. Hopefully it would show a bfp but if not, it might help you hold off for a few more days

:haha: So am I, lol. I only have 2 FRER so if I am going to test early, it'll have to be tomorrow morning. Wishing I had some IC's, lol. If it's negative tomorrow then I'll wait until my original test date... HAHAHAHA, yeah right. I can try lol


----------



## lilesMom

Fingers crossed for u this morn xx


----------



## jwilly

Hi all! :hi:

We were sooo busy on the weekend it took me a while to read and catch up on everything! 

kks so sorry to hear AF arrived. FX for you for next month. Your attitude is inspiring! 

tiny FX crossed for you. Hoping for a BFP!! 

kitty sorry I am a little late on the welcome.. Hoping that this is your month! 

Sorry to those who i missed. I need to start taking notes when I am offline for a few days :shy:

It appears that I finally O'd. Based on my temps, FF determined Saturday which was cd 24?!?! (longest cycle in history for me...) So the waiting begins! My temps are still fairly low (above coverline though). Does anyone know if this means it wasn't a "strong" ovulation? Does it give any indication at all?


----------



## lilesMom

I don't temp sorry.
But best of luck for bfp xxx
I think it doesn't matter as long as above the coverline 
But someone else would k ow better x


----------



## lilesMom

Bloods back at nearly 9500
Anything over 8000 would hve been fine &#65533;&#65533;
Hurray &#65533;&#65533;
Hopefully I'm getting a rainbow bub :)


----------



## kittykat7210

lilesMom said:


> Bloods back at nearly 9500
> Anything over 8000 would hve been fine &#65533;&#65533;
> Hurray &#65533;&#65533;
> Hopefully I'm getting a rainbow bub :)

Yay!! sounds really promising, FXed!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Those numbers sound great liles!

I'm also very weak tiny Sooooo can't wait to hear if you tested.

AFM 1 dpo today! Let the 2 weeks of crazy commence!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies xxx
Hoping for lots of company from here in first tri soon xxx
:dust: Ladies xxx


----------



## kittykat7210

well I got too damn excited that my new dip tests had arrived that i decided to take one... at like 2DPO XD it was negative unsurprisingly haha


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi ladies, thanks for all your support!

Sorry Banana :hugs: here's to next cycle!

Thanks Tiny, have you decided whether or not to test? Good luck!

Sorry about BFN kittykat but I think it's all looking very good!

Liles, fab news about bloods!! Yay!!

Well apparently I'm not quite out of the running yet, as after 2 wipes with a bit of blood last night AF hasn't come :shrug: just creamy cm. 15dpo and counting! I was actually relieved last night as I thought I could move on, now I'm just confused :wacko:


----------



## kittykat7210

curiosity, its good you're not out of the running, you never know, (very) late implantation maybe?!?


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks kittykat! I had cramps at 11dpo and thought I was getting AF but have had no cramps since! I'm not sure what's going on but this definitely isn't normal for me! I guess if I implanted 11dpo it may take a bit longer for a bfp but I would've thought I'd see something at 14dpo! I don't wanna test again now lol, I have to wait til the end of the week anyway as I'm away from home :haha: hopefully AF will give me an answer before then!

When are you testing Hun? Xx


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm going to start testing from 7 dpo (that's when i got my last positive) so around the 10th, but i shouldnt really test until the 16th! but I like peeing on a stick apparently XD


----------



## ~curiosity~

Haha I know that one! Once you start you just can't stop :) very best of luck, not much longer for you to wait! I'm going to test on Friday if no AF by then x


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm excited for you! you might be one of those people who dont test positive until late, by 16dpo still 10% of pregnant women will have a negative, and at 21dpo around 8% will not get a BFP! there's always hope!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thank you! I can't get my head around it though, when I got pregnant a few years ago I tested around 14dpo and it was a clear positive, so I don't know if it can be different each pregnancy? I can't wait to see how all your symptoms progress :) xx


----------



## kittykat7210

it can indeed be different for each pregnancy, one pregnancy was 7 dpo clear positive, the other was 18dpo until a faint one! XD sometimes I don't understand my body!


----------



## ~curiosity~

I hope it's a nice early one for you this cycle then, so you don't have to keep poas lol! Gives us all longer to be excited for you too then :happydance:


----------



## kittykat7210

I hope you get your BFP when you get back! I'm excited to find out! :D


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks kitty! You too! Fingers crossed you get a nice early positive :winkwink: xx


----------



## tinymumma

Curiosity, how exciting!! Still no AF!!! Agree with Kitty, Fx'd for late implantation xxx So excited for you. I totally understand your frustration though. Not knowing what's going on or even having a marker to go on is no fun at all! &#10084;&#65039;

Kitty, no shame in testing so early, lol. If I had IC's id be doing the same haha. Pretty sure I'll be getting some for next cycle. The pain of taking a FRER to get a bfn really hits me right in the wallet :haha: 

Matt, yay for the TWW!! Can't wait to obsess over your symtpoms xxx Best of luck for a BFP!! 

Lilesmom, those number sound amazing! Definitely a little rainbow bean there! So beyond happy for you xx 

Jwilly, welcome back xx My temps were also very low, as in just above the cover line up until 7 DPO (yesterday) when they went up to the highest they've ever been! Chart is in my signature if you want to have a peek. I was stalking FF pregnancy charts and a lot of them looked like mine! Very low to start with then jump up. Who knows though. Good luck to you xx

AFM, I did the silly thing and tested :dohh: BFN. After a BFP dream, it really hit me in the guts. AF originally due tomorrow, so not sure how to really feel right now... Still confused about my temps, I don't know why they were so low? Back within normal range today... Goodness, I wish I just had a microscope to look into my belly and know what's going on!! Lol. Only 1 FRER left so I'm not going to test until 15 DPO (a week away!) FF has put AF due date as tomorrow but also the 17th which would be 19 DPO?! :nope: Sigh, this is the worst TWW ever. Not knowing is the worst!


----------



## greenarcher

I'm betting late implantation too, curiosity! Not out until the red lady sings!

Kittykat - your time differences in your BFPs blows my mind! 7 vs 18 DPO!? This forums shows me over and over that anything is possible. 

Tiny- it's still early :) I'm in a similar boat, don't really know when I'm due. Today could be anywhere from 7 DPO to 13 DPO, and even that's a guess. Tested yesterday with an IC and got a BFN. I've got hardcore line eye, though. I swear I've seen a squinter on everyone's tests.

BOL to everyone!


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha, yeh seriously! Both times I had scans so know exactly when I conceived, When it was 7dpo I thought it was 12dpo, until they told me different! It's nuts how different pregnancies are, with the last one I had loads of morning sickness, the first I had none! It's just strange!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow this thread has been busy! Sounds like everyone is doing good! Hoping to see some :bfp: s soon!

:dust: to all

Not much going on here. I don't temp or use opks but I use a mobile app to track my cycles and according to that I'm in my fertile window and should O soon. DH however has just got switched to night shift and is rarely home at night so who knows how this month will go. :dohh:


----------



## kksy9b

curiosity- wowzers girl! what a rollercoaster you've been on but I love that you're still in the running for this month! have you been having any symptoms? i am so excited for you and pray your bfp is coming soon!! And every pregnancy is absolutely different, just like every child is different. 

liles- :happydance::happydance::happydance: so so pleased about your results!

kittey- i hope that the BD you were able to get in will be enough :flower: it only takes one! i have a friend on here who BD'd like 4 or 5 days before O and still managed to catch. So definitely not impossible! and i love that you peed on a stick at 2dpo lol. Sometimes you just need to get that urge out!

jwilly- awesome news about O'ing!! The temps post O are really an indicator of progesterone levels. Higher temps mean you are producing a lot of the progesterone hormone, which leads to the quality of your lining. So not really a sign of a strong O, just that your body is prepping for a potential pregnancy. You may see a rise as you get further into your tww. Some women have what's called a "slow riser" where it takes longer to see the temps go up.

matts-wahoo!! i hope your tww goes by quick! are you planning on testing early or waiting to miss AF?

AFM, all is well. I am trying to stay up to date as much as possible on bnb but this week is just so busy. we have party and birthday prep all week. I can't wait for DS's party on Saturday, it's going to be so much fun! I also have to get invitations made and mailed out for my BFF's bridal shower in May. Went to turn the room request form in at my hometown church and i saw it's a 2 week turnaround. why it takes 2 weeks to check a calendar, i have no idea. i asked if they could let me know sooner (the shower is in 5.5 weeks). just another thing on the list but it will be fine. 

DH's birthday is also coming up on the 18th and have no idea what to get him! was thinking a massage but the place we usually go is a bit pricey and i'm not sure if he would want the extra money being spent or not. i'll just have to keep looking around.


----------



## glong88

So this cycle really got me down, it's never taken this long to fall and I'm begining to wonder if something I did last year (something I don't really like talking about) has had an impact on me. So I was talking to other half and he said what do you think is different etc. So I just explained in more details how my body works and that's there's 1 real week that counts in the month so he's said he will make sure he's up for lots of sex I just need to tell him when that is !! Fingers crossed for this month!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yes KK I will definitely be testing early. If I can make it until at least the 15th, which I think will be 12 dpo, I'll be super proud of myself.

Glong I'm glad that your Dh is being super supportive. It's funny when you have to explain to men how womens bodies work. Every now and then I have to explain something to dh and he makes a weird face like "really!? Your body does that!?" And makes me laugh.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs glong.
Fingers crossed for this month.
Timing better will give u the best chance 
Its great oh is on board xx
I thought my last mc changed me too.
I usually catch first cycle
Then that was chemical, 
Then bfn next cycle , I thought maybe I won't get preg easily anymore.
But I did this cycle thank god
I kept telling myself that bfn was better than long drawn out mc like my last two
I'm hoping u get ur bfp thus cycle xxx
Loads of hugs and :dust: Xx


----------



## lilesMom

:dust: To all xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry, somehow I missed the last page of replies when j was going through last night

Tiny- :hugs::hugs: negatives are never easy but you're still so early. Hopefully the vitex is already working on extending your LP

Kittey- that is crazy having such a difference in your positives!

Proud- hope you all are able to work some BDing in even with the change in shift

Glong- :hugs::hugs: I'm sure wihblots of good timing you will catch this cycle. I'm so hopeful for you. My DH is fairly in tune with my body (which is also annoying at times lol). But he still believes (not really but jokes a lot)you can just get pregnant anytime. I'll tell him I'm not ovulating and he's like, nope, you're fertile myrtle- you'll still get pregnant. 

Matts- not much longer!!


----------



## jwilly

tiny, thanks i took a look at your chart & looked on FF. This seems to be the first month for me where they have stayed low for so long. I wonder if it have anything to do with my delayed O?

kks thank you! I wonder if that is something to be worried about? (progesterone level that is). Hopefully my temps will start to rise sometime in the next few days! I am only 4 dpo now. 

Who else is in the 2ww?? It is hard to keep track on here but fx for everyone! I am finding the first week goes by without a hitch, but next week my brain will start to run wild... :dohh: Lol


----------



## kksy9b

I think it's looking great so far! So far looks exactly like the "pregnancy 1" chart. Lots and lots of time hun! 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/lesson.php?p=1;17;0;0


----------



## jwilly

Thanks kks! I guess I was thrown off as it looks so different from my charts from previous months. I guess anything can happen :)


----------



## OhHappyZ

Can I add myself even if it isn't this cycle yet? AF will be due on May 31st, and it will be my first time TTC in May, so I have no clue when I'll be testing. I don't have any tests in my house, I don't want to tempt myself. I think I will wait till a day after AF is due?


----------



## kittykat7210

jwilly: I'm in the TWW, but i'm not feeling it this time, last time i just knew that i was pregnant, but i'm not feeling a thing this time :( I forgot how awful this time was!

Ohhappyz: I'm sure its okay silly XD, good plan not having any tests in the house! I just test willy nilly, i'm awful for it! Ive tested at 2+3DPO this cycle... just because I like POAS XD i am so Desperate for that positive haha!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies :) still no AF, I was paranoid I saw faintest tint of pink amongst cm this afternoon, haven't seen anything since but perhaps my wait is nearly over :shrug:

Tiny, Green, jwilly and Armymom, how long do you have left of your tww? I hope it's not too drawn out and we get some lovely :bfp:s soon!

Kk, Glong, Arturia and Les I hope your wait til ov is a short one! Can't wait to find out how this month goes for you!!

Liles, glad to hear all is still going well, so exciting!

Welcome OhHappyz!! Good luck :)


----------



## kksy9b

yay happy!! so glad to see you over here. the rest of your wait is going to go by so fast!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks curiousity.
Keeping my fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## OhHappyZ

Curiosity, your temps look good, is that an implantation dip maybe? I'm still learning about charts and charting :blush:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Liles!

Thanks OhHappy, pink now when I wipe so think it's over :( from what I've read implantation dips can be like that! I'm still new to it too, it's so confusing! When will you start TTC Hun?


----------



## jwilly

Curiosity i am only 4dpo right now. Still a long way to go for me!

Kittykat hopefully this time it will catch you by surprise :winkwink:. Although I am also feeling like this may not be our month. I feel like our timing was a bit off.. grr

Welcome OhHappyZ! :hi:


----------



## OhHappyZ

Curiosity, I am due to O on May 17th or May 19th. Fertility Friend says the 19th, which would mean I have an 11/12 day LP, but if I have a 14 day LP, it would be the 17th-ish? So I'm just gonna go like mad on my man the whole week, why not hahaha

Our wedding is May 21st, so I will need to do a lot of BD anyhow to ease stress and help me relax, so it's perfect. And only we will know that we tried before the wedding, right?


----------



## jwilly

Curiosity, forgot to mention I am keeping my FX for you! Everything is looking promising! When are you testing?

OhHappyZ thats what DH and i did. It was nice "trying" before everyone starts asking when you are going to have kids. For me, people literally starting asking the day after the wedding and they haven't stopped since...:roll:


----------



## tinymumma

Curiosity, those temps are still looking good honey! They have gone up again, not down! Any updates on the spotting? I still have everything crossed for you <3 

Kksy9b, so excited to hear about your LO's birthday! I e seen a few of your posts about it and it sounds like it'll be amazing xx Good luck with the bridal shower too. I don't know how you're doing it. I would be going mental, lol. A nice distraction perhaps? 

OhHappyZ, welcome xxx Good luck on your journey to motherhood xxx Wishing Yu a swift and stressless BFP <3 

Jwilly, your chart is still looking good xx There is still plenty of time for those temps to rise <3 Cant wait for updates on symptoms etc 

Glong, sorry you're feeling down xx You can do this honey <3 Our bodies are mainly out of our control and ther more you stress the harder it will be. It's good hour hubby is so supportive about it all. It's funny how little they know and when we explain it all, you can almost see their brains explode :haha: 

Matts, Les, Arturia, praying for some good eggys that catch! Excited to see what this TWW will bring for you all :hugs: 

:dust: to all xx 

AFM, for the past few days I've been having right sided cramps/ O type pains randomly through the day. More of the different cm but not much. No other real symptoms to report though. My siactic nerve is playing up. Came on yesterday and is still niggling today. That's probably because I did a huge spring clean yesterday but if course I'm hoping its pregnancy related :wink: AF is originally due today but temps are still way above the cover line. Only went up .01 of a degree today? I even took my temp twice just to be sure... In limbo land now as if she doesn't arrive today, then I have no idea what will happen. I don't get any signs it cramps until she is here full force though. I did notice last month though my temps seen today too dramatically two days before so arrives, so going up today seems like a good sign? 

Good luck everyone and hopefully we can see some more :bfp: soon :dust:


----------



## ~curiosity~

OhHappyZ said:


> Curiosity, I am due to O on May 17th or May 19th. Fertility Friend says the 19th, which would mean I have an 11/12 day LP, but if I have a 14 day LP, it would be the 17th-ish? So I'm just gonna go like mad on my man the whole week, why not hahaha
> 
> Our wedding is May 21st, so I will need to do a lot of BD anyhow to ease stress and help me relax, so it's perfect. And only we will know that we tried before the wedding, right?

Hey OhHappy, that sounds about right! Using ov tests helped me too as that gives you a rough idea! Yeah the more bd the better, the last few weeks are the most stressful! Better start thinking of excuses for not drinking on the big day :winkwink:

Thanks Tiny, how're you doing today? Your symptoms sound great, that temp sounds perfect :) I had pink cm earlier so think I'm out!

How're you feeling Liles?

Hope you're OK too kk :)

Thanks jwilly, when are you planning to test?

Thanks Mattsgirl, how long til testing now?

Glong, big hugs, I've only done this one month and can already see how stressful it is. You will get that bfp xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm good thanks curiousity.
Bit extra tired and nausea but I take them as a good sign :)
Looking forward to ye ladies joining me xxx
:dust:


----------



## kittykat7210

Update, this evening, since not feeling pregnant earlier, and having a nap, upon waking I was surprised because I felt weird!

Had some tugging around my uterus area this evening, like mild cramps but not sudden, good sign or bad? XD my ribs hurt and my breasts are tender under my armpit... I think they are 'recently ovulated' signs but I can't remember the last time I felt these, the last few cycles I've been getting more intense pains in my tummy, a few days before my AF, so the fact they aren't severe might be good :) 

How is everyone?


----------



## lilesMom

Can be a good sign kitty 
I had mild cramping 5 and 6 dpo
With my son I'm sure I had it even earlier.
Fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## OhHappyZ

This is the most exciting thread I've ever read! So much suspense!! I am so hopeful for you all!

Curiosity, I don't plan to drink much at the wedding anyhow. I want to be mentally present. So we will cheers before going down the aisle and cheers at dinner, but I don't really plan on having more than a combined total of one glass of champagne haha


----------



## lesondemavie

And this is where I hate living in California...always playing catch up on here :)

Fx for all those in the tww! :dust: I'm no good with the symptom spotting. All of my cycles with tons of symptoms were BFNs and the one cycle with zero symptoms was a BFP. Now back at it, I really had zero symptoms again and bfn. :shrug:

Curio - hope that spotting is just ib fx.

Oh - sounds like a great plan for the wedding. You definitely want to enjoy every minute. Just sitting and watching everyone I love in one place having a wonderful time was my favorite part (besides the whole marrying the love of my life part...but we could have done that just the two of us without the big party). The wedding for me was really about family (blood and otherwise).

I'm good just waiting for my fertile window, trying to stay hydrated and hoping for a great egg and good cm. I even went off one of my allergy meds last night and so far so good today. Fertile window technically starts tomorrow, but I'll have another 5-7 days before O. Still not sure what to expect. Will I go back to cd12 or is cd14 my new norm...guess I'll find out!


----------



## tinymumma

I'm ok so far. Very cautious as I don't know what could or will happen from here on out. More right sided pinching, feeling like I need to pee more but that's probably all in my head. 
Don't count yourself out yet honey xxx Your temps have gone up and are still above the cover line xx Fx'd the spotting stops and you can test! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## OhHappyZ

Lesondemavie, I'm in California too! OC. It is tough here, you have to hustle! Haha makes time fly which is good and bad at the same time haha


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh - Haha I'm a former anteater zot zot!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Those sound like great symptoms tiny! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. If nothing else hopefully the vitex is extending your lp.

2 dpo here. We are currently dealing with a lot of family problems, which is VERY VERY stressful to say the very least. So really hoping that all the stress and worry won't affect catching the egg. I'm thinking probably not considering I already O'd but its not helping my emotional state.


----------



## OhHappyZ

lesondemavie said:


> Oh - Haha I'm a former anteater zot zot!

Good school!! Are you in the medical field?


----------



## tinymumma

Mattsgirl said:


> Those sound like great symptoms tiny! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. If nothing else hopefully the vitex is extending your lp.
> 
> 2 dpo here. We are currently dealing with a lot of family problems, which is VERY VERY stressful to say the very least. So really hoping that all the stress and worry won't affect catching the egg. I'm thinking probably not considering I already O'd but its not helping my emotional state.

I'm sorry to hear this love xx I hope everything works out soon :hugs: As far as worrying about the stress effecting your chances, you can breathe on that one xx You've done all you can do now. Sending you lots of love


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi guys can I join please? I know quite a few of you from the April testers thread (and varies other places) but I've just got af after my mc! Yey! She'll be due again 5th may but I'll prob test end of April. Fx for everyone!


----------



## kittykat7210

Welcome!!! Glad you got your af and start afresh, I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage, lots of us feel for you and understand the pain, hopefully this will be your cycle!!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

thank you kitty - it's been the hardest few weeks of our lives. But I'm glad that we're onto a new cycle. 

p.s. love the statement in your siggy - I repeat that kind of thing to myself whenever I feel the anxiety starting up. xx


----------



## tinymumma

mrs unicorn said:


> Hi guys can I join please? I know quite a few of you from the April testers thread (and varies other places) but I've just got af after my mc! Yey! She'll be due again 5th may but I'll prob test end of April. Fx for everyone!

Welcome sweetheart :hugs: Good to hear your body is telling you it's ready again. I know a lot of us can understand the feeling of a loss and I find these ladies are an amazing support network xx Good luck for this cycle and I'm praying you get your sticky :bfp: <3


----------



## glong88

I'm cd6 today, period gone so the trying begins now. However I'm due a smear test today, would that ruin my chances this month?


----------



## mrs unicorn

thanks tinymumma - I hope this is your cycle too! xxxx

Glong - I had a smear the cycle we started ttc, about the same time in my cycle as you and was told it wouldn't harm our chances. It didn't happen that cycle but I'm sure it had nothing to do with the smear. I did have a bit of bleeding afterwards though, which I hadn't had before. Nurse said it was because af had only just finished.


----------



## jwilly

Curiosity, i plan to test next Saturday if I can hold out, but expecting af on Thursday. I prefer to test on weekends, as whatever the result is, i would like to be home instead of heading off to work for the day!

This morning I am having some mild cramping, but I seem to have cramping off and on throughout my cycle every month. I am not much of a symptom follower... Too many times i have had every symptom in the books and ended up with another bfn! 

mrs unicorn welcome! So sorry for your loss, hoping that this will be your cycle! :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thank you tiny. This is just the worst thing my family has ever had to deal with and it's more stress than I've ever felt before so it was worrying me. 

So sorry for your loss Mrs. Unicorn. But hoping this is your sticky bean cycle!

Jwilly, totally understand testing on the weekends. I'm kinda the opposite because I don't generally tell DH that I'm testing. (He gets his hopes up really easily) Plus I like to find cute ways to tell him. But I still never test on a day that I have to go somewhere.

Glong, like unicorn said I don't think it will hurt your chances. Especially if AF just left and you have a little while until O.

AFM 3 dpo and going by sooooo slow! Everyday seems to be taking twice as long.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi all!

Tiny and kittykat it's sounding really promising for you both, can't wait to see the outcome!

Jwilly I hope the week flies by, nothing worse than waiting.

Les and glong hope TTC time comes along really quickly now. I'm not sure about the smear test but maybe just try calling up before hand to check?

Sorry to hear about family stress Mattsgirl, hope you're OK :hugs:

Great to see you here Mrsunicorn. So sorry about AF, especially after all the waiting around. I know how you feel as after all my waiting and wondering with late AF she came today :( at least I know now.

It's not been a good day today as on top of getting AF it's been a stressful day in work and we've had yet another hold up with the mortgage, so the seller of our house is starting to get concerned :( all because our documents aren't getting passed on properly and messages aren't being passed on! This has been dragging on since December. Ah well hopefully I'll be more cheerful tomorrow xx


----------



## jwilly

Mattsgirl I totally understand THAT too. I try not to tell DH when i am testing, or even when I am expecting AF to arrive, mostly because he will never stop asking me about it!! :dohh: Can I ask how you have told your hubby the good news in the past?


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry Curiosity... not fair :( at least you can start fresh with a new cycle :dust: for next cycle sweetie <3


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks kittykat! Keeping my fingers crossed for your bfp, it's sounding good xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

jwilly said:


> Mattsgirl I totally understand THAT too. I try not to tell DH when i am testing, or even when I am expecting AF to arrive, mostly because he will never stop asking me about it!! :dohh: Can I ask how you have told your hubby the good news in the past?

Well with our first we had been trying for almost 2 years. My sister (who just so happens to be married to my Dh's brother) just announced that they were expecting. So I was testing just because I need to get the thought out of my head that I could be pregnant. When the line came back positive I just came screaming out of the bathroom waving the test in his face. 

With our second, I tested the day before fathers day so I wrapped up the test and gave it to him.

I already have the next one planned out too. We have a chalk board in the kitchen that I normally write my work schedule and plan out the week. So I'm gonna make a score bored with boy and girl with a 1 under both and but tie breaker with due date under it. I'm not gonna say a word and just let him find it.


----------



## tinymumma

Les, I hope the days are going quickly for you xxx Come on :bfp: :hugs:

Glong, yay for no more AD! Best feeling. A pap is fine honey xx Don't stress <3 Best of luck for this cycle and I have my fingers crossed you get a sticky little bean. 

Matt, I'm sending you lots of love and strength during this difficult time :hugs: With everything in life, this too shall pass and you will all be stronger for it <3 Peace and love to you all xxx Alsi hoping your TWW speeds up for you and you get that gorgeous second line xx

Curiosity, I'm sorry the :witch: got you xx Fx'd for next cycle xx I'm sprinkling you with a truck load of baby dust xxx Sirry to hear about all the house troubles!! I swear some people find it so hard to do their job *rolls eyes* We went through something similar with this house (info not being passed on, being lied to, all sorts) and it worked out eventually, even though they're still a pain :haha: 

AFM, huge temp dip this morning. Almost to the cover line, so I'm guessing I should start preparing for AF. Of course I'm still holding onto the slim hope that it could shoot back up tomorrow but need to start being realistic again. I went a little off the beaten track this cycle. At least now my lp will be 9-10 days, depending when she shows, so that's a good thing :)


----------



## jwilly

Mattsgirl those are awesome. great timing with your first :) Love the idea with the chalk board too!


----------



## glong88

I ask the gp and like you said girls it was safe to have one today and before it was before ovulation it shouldn't harm my chances! Yay!

:dust: to you all! Let this cycle begin! Xxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

I truely hope your temp shoots back up tomrrow tiny! But if not I'm glad you can see the silver lining of a longer LP which will help for next cycle!

Glad your doctor was able to reassure you glong.


----------



## tinymumma

Glong, lots of :dust: to you with plenty of honey too, so it's nice and sticky :haha: 

Matt, thank you love xx My cm seems to have increased to very watery and lotiony? Guess I really have flipped everything upside down with this Vitex. I'm glad I've done it though as there's no way an 8 day lp would give my little man a sibling. 10-11 is still a little too short so Fx'd next cycle bumps up to 14


----------



## OhHappyZ

Tiny, I'm still new into this world of B&B. Why is a 11 day LP bad? That's what I have, should I be concerned? Or is it a case by case basis?


----------



## tinymumma

OhHappyZ said:


> Tiny, I'm still new into this world of B&B. Why is a 11 day LP bad? That's what I have, should I be concerned? Or is it a case by case basis?

It's not necessarily bad sweetie xx Anything between 13-16 is considered the sweet spot but we're all different. It all comes down to implantation. They most common day for implantation is 9 DPO. It can however happen anywhere between 6-12. So if your lp is 10 for example and you implant at 9 DPO, not enough hcg will be in your system for your body to register that you're pregnant and you will get your period, essentially flushing out the little eggy. An 11 day lp is still ok but just give you a slightly harder time if the egg implants late, if you know what I mean? A lot of doctors say it's ok as long as it's no shorter than 10 days xx I hope that helped. If you have any concerns though, bring it up with your doctor. Vitamin B6 is great to lengthen the lp is you want to bump it up a few days xx Good luck sweetie


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh - not that I'm a shining example right now, but I have a 10 day LP and I fell pg within 6 cycles (well within the norm esp for my age). I guess like tiny said you just need an early implanter for it to work, which is actually a good thing since later implantation is linked with higher rates of mc. A lot of good that did me, but the ob doesn't seem to think my MMC and LP are linked in any way. 

Tiny - I read that 8 DPO is average implantation? Which would be enough time with a 10 day LP. I'm pretty sure that's when my little gremlin dug in before.


----------



## tinymumma

lesondemavie said:


> Oh - not that I'm a shining example right now, but I have a 10 day LP and I fell pg within 6 cycles (well within the norm esp for my age). I guess like tiny said you just need an early implanter for it to work, which is actually a good thing since later implantation is linked with higher rates of mc. A lot of good that did me, but the ob doesn't seem to think my MMC and LP are linked in any way.
> 
> Tiny - I read that 8 DPO is average implantation? Which would be enough time with a 10 day LP. I'm pretty sure that's when my little gremlin dug in before.

Oh really? With my son, it was 9 DPO and I've seen a few sites that say 9 DPO is the most common, with 7-8 coming in a close second. I guess it just goes to show that there really is no "common" and every woman and pregnancy is different :) We hear it all the time yet constantly fret whether we are "normal". What even is normal?! :haha: Deep down I'm still hoping I'm in for this cycle and my temp jumps up tomorrow and I'm just having an implantation dip (grasping at straws really). I really hope next cycle is better so we can have a better chance at letting that little eggy make its home. We've always BD enough to make sure there are plenty of little swimmers to catch the egg, we just need it to stick and for my lp to let them grow so the wicked witch knows to shove off :haha:
Wishing you all the best for this cycle lovie xx


----------



## tinymumma

Oh no!! My hopes are starting to go up. I've been having on and off right sided O type pains for a few days now but this morning they we been going on for 10 minutes now and definitely sharper than the past few days!! Grrr, why?! Why can't I just not notice and just forget all this until AF arrives? :cry:


----------



## greenarcher

I had some pretty constant O type pain for a couple days. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## tinymumma

greenarcher said:


> I had some pretty constant O type pain for a couple days. Where are you in your cycle?

I'm 10 DPO today. I was having them on the same side for a few days before O and they only started again at about 7 DPO


----------



## tinymumma

Well I'm out. Just started spotting. Lp only went up by one day :cry: If it keeps up at this rate, I'll be luck to have a normal lp by the time my son turns 2. Pretty devastated right now


----------



## greenarcher

tinymumma said:


> Well I'm out. Just started spotting. Lp only went up by one day :cry: If it keeps up at this rate, I'll be luck to have a normal lp by the time my son turns 2. Pretty devastated right now

:hugs: I'm so sorry... 1 day increase is a start, and as others have posted, an implant at 7 or 8 DPO should be enough to stop AF. That's one more day you're giving that egg a chance!


----------



## tinymumma

greenarcher said:


> tinymumma said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm out. Just started spotting. Lp only went up by one day :cry: If it keeps up at this rate, I'll be luck to have a normal lp by the time my son turns 2. Pretty devastated right now
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry... 1 day increase is a start, and as others have posted, an implant at 7 or 8 DPO should be enough to stop AF. That's one more day you're giving that egg a chance!Click to expand...

Thank you love xx I just want to slap myself. I keep running to the bathroom to check if it's still there, praying its IB or something :cry: Nothing more yet but I'm sure she'll be in full flow by tonight


----------



## lesondemavie

Tiny - :hugs::hugs::hugs: you're doing all you can girl! Every time I see your avatar I smile and feel hope that I'll have that one day. It's so hard some days not knowing what lies ahead. Especially now knowing the pain of loss. I see that picture of yours and think whatever it takes, even if that includes more heartache and loss, it will be worth it. I feel you on the LP, but 10 days is enough! I've even seen BFPs with 7 or 8 day LPs.


----------



## tinymumma

lesondemavie said:


> Tiny - :hugs::hugs::hugs: you're doing all you can girl! Every time I see your avatar I smile and feel hope that I'll have that one day. It's so hard some days not knowing what lies ahead. Especially now knowing the pain of loss. I see that picture of yours and think whatever it takes, even if that includes more heartache and loss, it will be worth it. I feel you on the LP, but 10 days is enough! I've even seen BFPs with 7 or 8 day LPs.

This made me tear up xx I'm so grateful for my little miracle, rainbow boy. Motherhood is one of the hardest, most stressful, anxiety triggering and sometimes kind of gross, thing I've ever done in my life but it's worth every second. My son is having his nap right now and every time I look at him, my heart sings. You will have that feeling one day love xx Hopefully soon. We went through a lot to have him brought into the world and the second he was placed on my chest, I knew that even if it had taken twice as long, finally becoming a mother, was well worth the wait xx I'm sending you lots and lots of dust for this cycle honey xxx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Curiosity - sorry af got you. Feels like we've both been waiting around for her forever! At least we're onto a new cycle now. New hope.

Tinymumma - I hope the spotting has stopped? I agree with Leson. When I see ladies like you who have one (or sadly more) losses and now have a lo I am filled with hope and inspiration! Whenever I am feeling low or anxious (which is fairly often now) hearing stories like yours picks me back up again. I'm sorry you're having a rough ride with your lp. Sorry if you've mentioned this before but do you take anything to lengthen it? Or do you even need that, is your doc concerned about it?


----------



## lilesMom

Tiny my bf has a ten day lp
And she is 17 weeks preg now with healthy bubba
Under 9 or 10 is when intervention is needed.
But ten days gives hcg a chance to atop af.
Huge hugs xx
I know u were really hopefull this cycle 
But hopefully ur not out thus cycle
And if af shows up , hopefully vitex will help for next cycle
Not to be dismissive of ur disappointment xxx

Curiosity u too. 
Sorry af arrived.
But fingers crossed ur house is sorted soon.
And then new home and new baby xxx 

:dust: To all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Mrs unicorn fingers crossed u get ur rainbow this cycle xx
I had mmc first tine ttc too.
Its devastating 
Huge hugs xxx
I got my lovely ds second time round though.
So hve faith, odds are in yr favour
Its more unusual to hve a second mc
Than a healthy bub xxx
Fingers crossed for u x


----------



## arturia

Tiny - Sorry about AF. In terms of LP length, do remember you couldn't start your vitex until well into this month, so there's a good chance you'll get better results next month. Plus, I hear it takes a couple months to really start working. So I'm sure your numbers will be better next month!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all. I just wanted to check in really quick. I haven't had a chance to read through but hoping all is well.

I am super busy right now prepping for guests and DS' party tomorrow. I will be able to play catch up Sunday or Monday.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Kk hope you have a lovely time at the party!

Thanks for your support Tiny big hugs to you :hugs::hugs: sorry AF got you but please keep your chin up, as other ladies have said it is possible to conceive with a shorter lp - my sister conceived her son on an 11day. Also you only just started vitex right? The first cycle I took it I only had a 9-10 day lp and this month a full 16 days!! Keep you chin up hunnie you will get there xxx also how are you taking it? I only take it up to ovulation. I'm still not sure the 'right' way!

Hope everyone else is OK and has a lovely Friday night!

Mrsunicorn let's hope this is our cycle Hun x


----------



## Mattsgirl

Like arturia said. Hopefully taking the vitex for the whole cycle this tome will help give you an even longer cycle ending in a beautiful BFP!


----------



## lilesMom

Enjoy ur party kk xxx


----------



## tinymumma

Thank you ladies &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I'm glad I can give some of you hope for the future xx 
AF came in full flow last night, so on cd2 now. Feeling better about it today.
You're right Arturia, hopefully a full cycle of Vitex will do my body good. Lp in now cyrrently 9 days. Doctors don't seem to care too much (probably because I'm still young) and just say to keep trying. Oh well. Onwards and upwards for next cycle! 
Lots of :dust: to all xxx


----------



## shorman

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on much so I did a opk test Friday got very strong lines and then did a digital opk Clearblue and again lines were good but it said negative so because I was feeling so sick didn't do anything lol which I a, now really kicking myself but waiting for af to arrive any day now and my back is killing me. Hope everyone is ok. X


----------



## tinymumma

Kksy9b, I hope you and DS had a wonderful time for his birthday! I bet you did an amazing job :hugs: 

Curiosity, sorry love I didn't see your comment before I wrote mine. Fx'd a full cycle does the trick. Through my research I've been getting mixed information on how to take the Vitex. Some sources say not after O because it's not supposed to be taken while pregnant where other places say to use it to lengthen lp take it up until AF or BFP (which is what I did last time). I'm no starting to think of taking Vitex up until O and then B6 through the rest of my cycle? Not too sure as of yet. Hoping you're well lovely :hugs: <3 

Matt, thank you lovie xx I hope so too. How're you feeling? Any symptoms yet? 

Shorman, Fx'd those back pains result in a :bfp:!! I hope the witch stays away for you <3 

:dust: To all xx


----------



## Banana10

Hey everyone, also wanted to check in and say hi! Will grab 10mins tomorrow morning with a coffee and catch up with what's been happening. 

CD6 today, said goodbye to AF and now it's BD time - much to my husbands delight! Have ordered a few more OPKs and reckoning on next Saturday/Sunday for the big O.. Can coughs and colds affect ovulation/conception? I've had a nasty cough for about two weeks and an on and off cold since December!! Can't get rid of the bloody thing! 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## glong88

Busy week for lots of us this week :dust: to you all


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hello all, hope you're having a lovely weekend!

Glong, shorman and banana very excited that it's time for so many people to begin TTC again, fx'd this cycle is the one! CD 4 here so a few days to go yet!

Tiny, I read really mixed reviews too, it's really confusing! The B6 idea sounds good, I think I might join you there! Fx'd, yeah doctors weren't bothered when I went to see them about it ages ago either.

I found out this week my cousin is newly pregnant, I so hope I can join her soon!

Good luck and :dust: all xx


----------



## lesondemavie

Kk - I'm sure the party was fabulous! Would love to see a pic of some of the stuff you prepped :).

Curio - I think I missed giving you a hug whe AF arrived :hug:. So sorry and fx for the next time!

Tiny - Also sorry AF is here full force :hugs:. Fx the next month is the lucky one!

Agreed glong :dust: to all in the fertile window with me!

Banana - Being sick can definitely delay O. Fx it's not enough to change things for you.

Speaking of being sick...ugh! Really bad cold over here. Just what I need during both my fertile week and bday week. Went to brunch with my parents yesterday and felt OK. Got home and went to bed, but DH wasn't having it. He is determined to make a baby this time! It's nice that he just knows my cycles now. Makes everything feel a bit more spontaneous. I woke up feeling a bit better this am but we'll see. Supposed to go to brunch with my friends later today. I think I'll be ok if I go. Fx O comes on time and DH helps us keep on BDing until then!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thank you and good luck Les!! Hope you feel better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## tinymumma

Les and Banana, so sorry to hear both you girls are ill!! :hugs: Being sick definitely puts a damper on things xx Wishing you both a swift recovery xxx 

Curiosity, I think the B6 is the way to go. I'll have to do a bit more research into it but I think it sounds like a plan. I haven't been taking the Vitex while AF is here but I can certainly feel her working still! I'm in no where near as much pain. I'm usually unable to really move, terrible cramps, throwing up, passing out. So that's a huuuuuge bonus. Fx'd for you and sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle xx 

Thank you for the kindness ladies xx I'm actually feeling ok about it. The day the :witch: arrived I was a mess and I've been quite stroppy with hubby. We've had quite a few fights but I think that's just stress for both of us (TTC and general life stuff). We had a good chat last night though and although things are pretty tough right now, we'll pull through. Hubby opened up and talked about how he's feeling with the whole TTC and he basically said he's scared shitless. That we will have more losses and he doesn't know if it's really a good idea to be trying right now. I ended up bursting into tears (damn hormones) and he said it was just because he's scared of what could happen, not that he doesn't want another LO. We're still going to continue trying but I think I might take a step back and just try and focus on fixing my cycle, rather than TTC (let's see how that goes when the TWW rolls around :haha: ) That's how DS was conceived, lol. 
Good luck for this cycle ladies, sending out lots of :dust:


----------



## ~curiosity~

:hugs::hugs: bless you and him. Totally understand where you're both coming from.

DH initially said he didn't want to try this cycle as he was worried about me (I got quite worked up last cycle with it being the first month) but also he has been very scared about it all going wrong. For years working up to us trying he said he didn't want to try as he didn't think he could take the pain of another miscarriage (I had a missed miscarriage and only found out at my first scan). It's easy to forget how hard this journey is for other halves :(

I'm glad you're feeling a little better Hun xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Tha's so ridiculous tiny and curiosity that your doctors don't care. I would change doctors until some one took my concerns seriously.

Hopefully you still get a bfp shorman!

7 dpo here and been having cramping burning feeling on one side which I had with both my babies. So hoping it's a good sign.


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah I forgot to update on here! High temp this morning, but my opks are still negative. I did an opk at 6 pm last night and 6 am this morning, and no change really. Unless my surge came and went in between (which has never happened), I don't see how I could have missed it. I'm thinking maybe it's just from being sick? Thoughts? I'll keep up the opks and temps and see what happens.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Mattsgirl that sounds really promising!! So exciting, hope it's eggy implanting!

Sounds like you're getting very close either way Les :D wouldn't hurt to bd just in case :winkwink:

Feeling hopeful for everyone! Think AF is going to end a bit earlier than usual so perhaps I'll get an earlier ov this month... I hope so cos the wait is killing me lol xx


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks curio :), and DH woke up to a nice surprise just in case! :haha: If I did O early, hopefully it was still in that 12-24 hour window for the egg.


----------



## ~curiosity~

:haha: fingers crossed!!


----------



## lilesMom

:dust: Ladies xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hey ladies just popping in real quick to say hi. Have lots to read and catch up on. Haven't been feeling to well the last few days. Body aches, chills and fever have taken over and had me laid on the couch all day. Will catch up on the thread sometime this week. Not feeling very hopeful this cycle. But we will see
:dust: to all


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! I'm sitting down now to start catching up and hoping to make it through tonight. Going to just edit this post so it holds the place and hope I dont miss anyone. Looking forward to reading everyones updates!!

curiosity- :hugs: sorry that the witch got you last month. but looks like AF is heading out the door which means a new month full of new chances to catch that eggie! When is your new test date? how frustrating with the mortgage! it is ridiculous that it's taking so long for them to sort it all out. have they given you any sort of timeline? 

jwilly- looking good so far! how are you feeling? have you tested at all?

happy- love that you all get to start trying right before the wedding- it will make it even more exciting! And if you do fall preggo, everyone will just assume they are a honeymoon baby and no one will be the wiser :thumbup: Like the others said, an 11 day LP isn't persay a bad thing. The important thing is to not be under 10 days. Under 10 days, your lining hasn't built up to the correct level in order to sustain a pregnancy. You should be just fine where you are :hugs:

tiny- :hugs::hugs: so sorry about the witch showing up. She was told to stay away! And i'm really sorry that you were getting your hopes up with the cramping...sometimes our bodies are just plain cruel to us. Remember, you didn't even have a full cycle on the vitex and you saw improvement. Hopefully though with this being your first full cycle on vitex, it will do the trick and you will get your beautiful BFP this month. It WILL happen for you but I understand how disappointing it is. I hope your sciatic nerve has settled back down. I had that very briefly when I was pregnant and was quite happy when it went away! I would say to call and ask your doctor about the vitex issues of taking it in the tww. I was in the same boat as to take it or not but 2 cyles ago i got sick and missed taking it for a couple days. AF came on after only an 8 day LP. Last cycle was sure to take it every month and was back at a 12 day so I've decided to just take to AF or BFP. I'm glad you and your DH were able to talk and open up with one another. 

liles- i missed it earlier in the week since I was off- so happy belated 6 weeks!!

kitty- hope the cramps from a few days ago were a good sign! where are you in your cycle?

les- looks like you are in your fertile window now- getting some good timing in and I have all my fingers and toes crossed that you catch your sticky bean this month! Happy birthday as well! sounds like a lovely time with brunch hope you are feeling better :flower: I'm not an expert with OPKs but i know being sick can delay ovulation. I would just keep testing and BD'ing like you are until you get confirmed O. Your every other day is perfect!

matts- :hugs::hugs:i wish i could reach through the computer to give you a real hug. i'm so sorry you are going through a difficult time and pray that you find comfort and peace. i love your idea to announce your next baby. do you think he will notice right away or take a bit? too funny that your sister is married to your BIL! FX the cramps are a good sign!!!

mrs.unicorn- welcome over here!! i've added you to the front page and can't wait to see you start testing. i'm so so sorry about your loss. i can't imagine the emotional roller coaster you must be on. we are always here for you to lean on :hugs:

shorman- hope AF stays away for you and that the back pains are a good sign :thumbup:

banana- yuck about the cough and cold. hope it goes away as nicer weather comes about. Have fun with the BD'ing! Definitely fertile week is the most fun part of the month! :haha:

proud- feel better soon. hopefully some rest will get you back to 100% soon :hugs: where are you in your cycle?

glong, arturia, green- how are you ladies doing?

I think I got everyone and am so sorry if i missed a post. I am doing really well over here. DS party was AMAZING! Turned out better than I could have hoped for and had a really really wonderful time. i didn't take any pictures on my phone :dohh: Hoping to sit down, probably wednesday, and download the pics off my camera and can upload. Tomorrow is DS actual birthday so we are going to the zoo, which will be a lot of fun.Cycle wise I have been doing a horrible job temping. I've been having to stay up so late getting ready for the party that i've literally been falling asleep trying to take it and the themometer just falls out lol. I'm CD 8 or 9 so will be more diligent with it in the coming days! Gearing up for the fun part of the month and I am SO hopeful for this month!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day and cant wait to see these tests rolling in!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks kk xxx
Glad ur party was great. 
Looking forward to the pics xxx

Not sure how much longer ill be preg for.
Woke up Sunday and just felt worried and thought something wasn't right.
Its been niggling at me since.
Then getting peach discharge today.
Booked un for scan tomorrow 
But I'm thinking it feels very like heading for mc again.
Stupid ttc.
Better now than at 20 weeks or something.

Dust to all in tww or about to catch the eggy xxx

Mattsgirl when r u testing .
Sounds promising
Fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## kittykat7210

Omg guys, I know it's not much but I swear I have the tiniest squintiest line on my HPT this morning!!!! I'm not even 100% sure it's there but I swear to god i can see one with colour!!! I'm going to have to wait another few days to tell but I'm so excited!!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

kittykat can you take a pic?!


----------



## mrs unicorn

lilesmom - I hope you are wrong and everything is ok. Let us know how you get on at your scan. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and sticky dust. xxxx


----------



## kksy9b

Liles- :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you are wrong and your little one is snuggled in there tight. We are here for you no matter what :hugs:

Kitty- yay!!!!!! Pictures?!?!?


----------



## jwilly

kksy glad to hear that your party went well! Looking forward to seeing some photos :) 

kitty that is so exciting!!I hope that this is your bfp! Post a pic when you get a chance :) 

AFM, tested this morning at 10DPO. BFN. I had what I thought could have been implantation cramping at 6DPO which would have given me a positive by today (I would think). I think I am out for this month


----------



## kittykat7210

It's so faint guys honestly it barely comes out in the picture!

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsjspvfbmz.jpg


----------



## lilesMom

I can see it!!
Congrats hon.
Fingers crossed it gets nice and strong over next few days x
Congrats.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks kk and Mrs unicorn xx
Il update after scan.
Hope I'm wrong but don't think so :)

:dust: Ladies xx


----------



## greenarcher

I hope you're wrong too, lilesMom. Prayers your way <3

KittyKat, that is TOTALLY positive! Congratulations!! I hope the test again in 3 days is much much darker for you :)


----------



## lilesMom

jwilly said:


> kksy glad to hear that your party went well! Looking forward to seeing some photos :)
> 
> kitty that is so exciting!!I hope that this is your bfp! Post a pic when you get a chance :)
> 
> AFM, tested this morning at 10DPO. BFN. I had what I thought could have been implantation cramping at 6DPO which would have given me a positive by today (I would think). I think I am out for this month

Id give it till 12 until id start preparing for af.
Fingers crossed for bfp xxx


----------



## lilesMom

greenarcher said:


> I hope you're wrong too, lilesMom. Prayers your way <3
> 
> KittyKat, that is TOTALLY positive! Congratulations!! I hope the test again in 3 days is much much darker for you :)

Thanks hon xx
Where r u at in cycle at the mo.
:dust: To u x


----------



## greenarcher

lilesMom said:


> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong too, lilesMom. Prayers your way <3
> 
> KittyKat, that is TOTALLY positive! Congratulations!! I hope the test again in 3 days is much much darker for you :)
> 
> Thanks hon xx
> Where r u at in cycle at the mo.
> :dust: To u xClick to expand...

CD5, AF is gone, so we got started BDing yesterday. It's nice having a sex drive again, now that I'm off BCP.

Thanks for the dust! Do you feel similar to the way you felt in January? What exactly feels wrong?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks archer.
Ur heading into exciting bd zone so.
Hurray xx

My boobs aren't sore anymore.
I don't hve as strong ms last few days.
And then the discharge this morn.
Its how last few mc a started off too.
Mine tend to take weeks from first symptoms to finish.
Jan was different, I never really got far enough for many preg symptoms then.
Time will tell..
Back to wait and see.
Ttc is all waiting I think :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh lilis I really hope you're wrong and baby is just snuggling in.

Kittykat I totally saw the line and I'm using my phone (normally I can't see squinters on my phone) hope to see that line get darker in the next few days.

Jwilly you're not out until the witch shows her ugly face.

Thanks kk. While it will take a long time for things to be settled, things are calming down. So able to relax a bit. 

I'm 8dpo today. I caved and tested and obviously it was negative, especially if yesterday was implantation. But now I should be able to hold off until friday or monday would be even better.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks mattsgirl xx
Best of luck for bfp hon xx


----------



## OhHappyZ

Liles - I can't even imagine what you must be feeling and going through. I have my fingers crossed for you and your bean.

Kitty - OMG I see it too!!!!!! Update us tomorrow AM!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xx

Lots of dust x


----------



## OhHappyZ

Ladies, I have a question, but I don't want to start a whole new thread for it, so maybe you guys can help me :kiss:

This is my first month tracking my cm, and I'm still getting used to it all. They say you should do it after you have a BM, so I have been doing it then, which happens like clockwork every day after my morning coffee. I have a lot of trouble getting deep enough to get all the way to my cervix, but I do squat and shove two fingers (after washing my hands of course) and the idea of "scooping" at it like one user told me doesn't really work, as I have just enough fingernail to make it more of a scrape than a scoop and I don't want to scrape at it, so I just rub on it and try to get the cm between my fingers so it doesn't wipe off before I pull my fingers out. then I look at it and separate my fingers and see what consistency it is. Hopefully this is all well and dandy. After AF, it was wet, but no actual cm to inspect, so I put down "dry", and then yesterday I was crazy creamy, had to change my undies half way through the day because they were soaked (pretty typical), so I put down "creamy" on my FF app. 

But today I'm confused. I went in there and it was really hard to reach the cervix, but I got there (I'm not really tracking the opening or texture or height yet because I'm still learning it), and there was a really slippery cm, but it was white, and I could stretch it about 1cm before it would break. What do I put that down as? Creamy? Watery? I don't know what watery is supposed to be like...and frankly, I would consider my "dry" to be more like "watery" since it is like I put my fingers in a cup of water then lifted them out, like they are wet, but there is no substance to it.

Can anyone help me with this? I'm just confused and a bit of a nooooob :shrug::shy:

Thanks in advance!! xoxo


----------



## lesondemavie

This should help:



But it doesn't show you watery, so this link also helps: https://www.babycenter.com/101_what-cervical-mucus-looks-like-through-your-cycle_10351429.bc

Watery should be slippery but not stretchy. You can have some watery like cm when dry but it won't be slippery. Hope that makes sense.

I would maybe mark watery for today. Ewcm should stretch a bit further than that, but you're almost there!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Super helpful, thank you!! Ya, I kept looking at that one chart image, but still couldn't place this one. The other article is pretty helpful though. So if it is slippery, it is fertile-ish. That helps a lot. 

Thank you!!! xoxoxo


----------



## lilesMom

I usually get the kind ur describing the days leading up to my peak days.
Id start lazy bd at this stage :)
Just to make sure swimmers r nice and fresh when. U need them :)
Happy egg catching :)


----------



## ~curiosity~

Kittykat that line looks fantastic, I think it's your bfp...fingers crossed and congratulations!

Liles, waiting right here with you and praying that pregnancy works out OK :hugs::hugs: I hope your scan goes OK, here for you Hun xxx

Kk thank you, hopefully you're nearly there for ovulation! I had some fertile cm already today so think I won't have to wait as long this month as last month hopefully. FF has raised concerns about erratic temps though so I'm a bit concerned.

Armywife, sorry you're feeling ill I really hope it's a good sign for you :hugs:

Mattsgirl, don't worry, plenty of time yet!

Green exciting to have someone else close to me, hopefully we'll be testing around about the same time.

Les, chart is looking good!

Happy that is sounding promising!!
Hope everyone else is doing OK xx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks curiosity
Any luck on your house ?
Hope they r getting a move on for u.
Soo exciting getting your keys
Hope its soon x


----------



## greenarcher

~curiosity~ said:


> k
> 
> Green exciting to have someone else close to me, hopefully we'll be testing around about the same time.
> 
> Happy that is sounding promising!!
> Hope everyone else is doing OK xx

Oh yea! Sure enough! My cycle is about 31 days too (I saw your March chart was 31 days)!! Well, it was this past month anyways, it's usually more like 35.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Liles, mortgage advisor lost our bank statements so looking at Friday to finally get mortgage offer so if that comes through we're looking at a couple more weeks! It's stressful so I need to try and stay calm for the next couple of weeks and TTC. How are you feeling this evening? I am really hoping you have nothing to worry about :hugs:

Hi Green it would be great to go through it together! I have no idea what to expect as I had 22 to 24 day cycles until the last one, I think vitex has really confused things! What day are you expecting to ovulate? Xx


----------



## lilesMom

The wheels of house buying turn so slowly.
Its frustrating but worth it. Xx
Hope they r on track for u now
And move as fast as poss x
I'm ok this eve.
I've been in this position before so I'm distracting myself as much as poss till tomorrow 
Was lucky today was sunny so we were outside nearly all day :)
I'm lucky I hve my lil guy too 
So ill keep focused on that.
Thanks hon xx


----------



## greenarcher

Ahhh okay. I really have no idea! I can't be sure I even o'd last month! I wasn't temping and never got a positive OPK, but I missed a few days. I'm just assuming around CD 17. I'll probably start OPKs um... CD 10? You think?


----------



## arturia

Sorry ladies, looks like I'll be bowing out early, likely for years.

Today, at my 30th birthday dinner, my mom, who was our plan for childcare early in our future child's life (we had had a conversation and agreed on a plan and a price for her care) decided she no longer wished to be our sitter. Unfortunately, that puts a huge dent in our planned budget for children, one that can't be absorbed in a fashion that leaves either of us in any way comfortable with our budget. Therefore, TTC plans are to be put on hold until further notice.

My next stop is the doctor for a renewal for my hormonal birth control prescription. :cry:


----------



## kksy9b

kittey- i definitely see it!!! FX it keeps darkening up over the next few days. let me know when you're comfortable updating the front page

liles- :hugs: i really hope that your LO is snuggled in there tight

jwilly- like others have said, 10dpo is still early and you are definitely not out!

green- GL this month! 

matts- can't wait to start seeing some pee stick pictures!

happy- that chart was one i referred back to A LOT when starting to track CM. I've never bothered with position, firm/soft or cervix opening because it changes throughout the day. Watery is just like you described- it stretches a bit before it breaks and is the start of your fertile CM. If you were trying this cycle, you would want to start your BD'ing today. 

curiosity- what does it say about your temps? they look pretty normal to me so far. How frustrating about the mortgage docs!!! Is there fear of the sellers backing out with all the issues?

arturia- :hugs::hugs::hugs: i'm so sorry hun. i hope that another option comes up for you that you all can be comfortable with. Is there an at home sitter nearby? typically they are much less expensive than a traditional daycare. Did your mom give you a reason for changing her mind?


----------



## glong88

Cd12 here and my opk is pretty much positive (I think it's only just slightly slightly less darker but that's if I keep looking at it) will do another this pm just to check. Time for lots of bedding!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!!! Good luck glong!!

AFM, CD 10 and getting closer to O time! CM is. creamy and I'm hoping tomorrow I start to see the first day of turning fertile. I'm so excited!


----------



## lilesMom

Am pleased to say I was wrong :)
scan went well thank god.
Bub in right place with hb measuring on track .
In shock but in a good way :)

Hugs arturia xxx


----------



## arturia

kksy9b - She "didn't want to be mom again, she is done with that." My mom gets stressed easily and probably worked herself into an anxiety cycle about it. I won't be accepting her changing her mind back into 'yes' though, I don't trust her enough right now for that.

If you're talking about a dayhome, the difference in price around here is small enough that it still falls outside what we are comfortable with. The price I'd agreed on with my mom is what we were comfortable with. So... we just have to wait the several years it'll take for our wages to increase naturally, or one of us would have to find a better paying job, or we'd have to pay off some debt.

No matter how you hack it, it doesn't look like any solution is going to be 'quick enough' for us to get back to TTC any time soon.

EDIT: But maybe you could be right, I don't know. Both of us are still reeling emotionally over this whole thing so we haven't thought it through all that clearly.


----------



## mrs unicorn

lilesMom said:


> Am pleased to say I was wrong :)
> scan went well thank god.
> Bub in right place with hb measuring on track .
> In shock but in a good way :)
> 
> Hugs arturia xxx

yey!! That is fantastic news, I'm so happy for you! :happydance: that will make me smile for the rest of the day :winkwink: xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Mrs unicorn xxx.
One of the few times in delighted to be wrong.
Gonna ring my doc see if I should be on progesterone.
But bub looks good thank god :)


----------



## lilesMom

Arturia any chance a friend who is a sahm might want extra cash 
And mind ur child 
Hugs xxx


----------



## Banana10

Fantastic news Liles, really happy for you! So how far are you?

CD10 today and trying to get some energy to start BD...haven't started yet, need to get in gear - hard when you and DH both feel rubbish!


----------



## lesondemavie

Kitty - how exciting keep us posted!

Liles - great news!

Arturia - I'm so sorry. Is there anyone else. My best friend is a sahm, and she has offered to help a few days a week, which will help reduce costs. I'm sure there's a creative solution. Also remember your spending will shift. It's not just a straight addition. We figure we won't be spending as much on ourselves for food and entertainment once we have kids. Hope you guys work it out.

Banana - I feel you! We managed to keep it up despite the coughing and such.

AFM: My temps and opks are just so confusing right now...which stinks bc they've always been so reliable. Going to keep BDing, and testing and see what happens :shrug:


----------



## arturia

lilesMom said:


> Arturia any chance a friend who is a sahm might want extra cash
> And mind ur child
> Hugs xxx

I think I know only one option in that area: a friend of mine from high school is common law with an ex's older brother, and he is currently a SAHD for their three children. I doubt I'm close enough to ask if he wants to babysit my future child for money. All the other moms and dads I know about are working parents.

I don't want to take a chance on getting pregnant on someone's say-so right now. I want to be sure I can afford the 'everything fell through' option at this point. We will just need to redo our budget (and again once we have pegged monthly expenses post-move) and still wait for mysterious extra money to appear or a car loan to get paid off.

It just sucks that childcare options are so stringent here. As the parent that makes more, I basically have to rush back to work as quickly as possible after birth anyways, and even finding a childcare spot for a 6 week old is going to be tough.


----------



## arturia

lesondemavie said:


> Kitty - how exciting keep us posted!
> 
> Liles - great news!
> 
> Arturia - I'm so sorry. Is there anyone else. My best friend is a sahm, and she has offered to help a few days a week, which will help reduce costs. I'm sure there's a creative solution. Also remember your spending will shift. It's not just a straight addition. We figure we won't be spending as much on ourselves for food and entertainment once we have kids. Hope you guys work it out.
> 
> Banana - I feel you! We managed to keep it up despite the coughing and such.
> 
> AFM: My temps and opks are just so confusing right now...which stinks bc they've always been so reliable. Going to keep BDing, and testing and see what happens :shrug:

We don't spend that much on food and entertainment as is, since we've been piling up cash for a house downpayment.

Whatever happens now, I'm going to be out this month at minimum. I will O in around a week now and there's no way we can find a solution in time to BD for that. (We have to use protection until we figure out a solution)


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm sorry Artuia, that's is so frustrating. Hopefully it won't take too long and you can get back to ttc soon.

Liliesmom I'm so glad you were wrong! Seeing baby all snug is a great feeling.

Good luck banana, kk, and les on getting ready to O. Have fun!

9dpo here. Even though I haven't told my mom that we are ttc she is convinced that I am pregnant. She keeps asking how baby is and I'm like " I'm not pregnant" but she doesn't believe me. The last time this happened I found out a week later that I was pregnant. So FXed she is right this time too. Trying to decided if I should test Friday (11dpo) or Saturday (12dpo). Who am I kidding, it'll be friday.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks everyone for your kind words, I'll catch up on the thread properly when I get off work at 10, I have got a new picture, top test yesterday FMU bottom test today FMU, all my others through the day have been negative (but pee is quite diluted) so I'm hoping two days running I can't have Evaps!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## greenarcher

Kittykat - I definitely see it in the bottom one. How many DPO are you??

Arturia - Thank you for being a financially responsible future-parent. Daycare is going to be a huge expense for us too. :/


----------



## kittykat7210

I am around 8-10dpo


----------



## lilesMom

I hate that you hve to put off ttc due to childcare 
But ur totally right to.
U know what u can and can't afford
Hope its soon for u though xx

Mattsgirl.
My mom and sis both hve dreams when someone is preg.
So they often know before me too &#55357;&#56842;
Hope ur mom is right xx 

Dust to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Kitty Kat are they within the time limits?
If they r they r def pos 
Took me ages to be preg in eve with dilute pee xx


----------



## lilesMom

Banana10 said:


> Fantastic news Liles, really happy for you! So how far are you?
> 
> CD10 today and trying to get some energy to start BD...haven't started yet, need to get in gear - hard when you and DH both feel rubbish!

Thanks hon.
Hope u feel better soon.
Try and get a quickie in if u can :)


----------



## greenarcher

whoops


----------



## arturia

All- thanks for the well-wishes, but unless something changes I'm going to take a break from this website for a bit. I had really bad baby fever as it was before starting TTC, this isn't going to help when I'm looking at years before we'll be financially ready again.

Good luck TTC everyone.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Liles - YAY wonderful news! Why do we give ourselves undo stress sometimes? Ugh. Did you come back with any pics to share?

arturia - That is such a huge bummer. I wonder, does she know what a wrench she threw in the works? I bet you if you get pg though she would happily change her mind once she sees that soft plump baby face in front of her :winkwink:

Matts- haha how funny is she!! Wishful thinking maybe? Her way of nudging you to get her another grandbaby!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Arturia, I am so sorry Hun :hugs::hugs: I hope you can come to a solution but totally understand your decision xxx

Green, CD10 sounds good! Only a few days now :)

Liles, fantastic news! I'm so excited you got to see your little bub <3

Kk and Glong sounds like you're getting close!! Kk I'm hoping to get mortgage offer on Friday but at this point anything is possible :( you think my temps are OK? I'm starting to panic vitex is messing with me, I surely can't be ovulating cd6 as FF thinks I might be? Opk last night and tonight was negative!

Kittykat wow another bfp!!! Looking very promising there plus it's early too :)

Matts so lovely your mum is so excited!

How is tracking your cycle going Happy?

Hope all is well with you Army wife and Mrsunicorn xx

Les I know what you mean, I panicked I missed O as temp is up this morning but can't see why!! Had a few cramps yesterday too and watery but not ewcm. Only CD 6 too :shrug:


----------



## arturia

OhHappyZ said:


> Liles - YAY wonderful news! Why do we give ourselves undo stress sometimes? Ugh. Did you come back with any pics to share?
> 
> arturia - That is such a huge bummer. I wonder, does she know what a wrench she threw in the works? I bet you if you get pg though she would happily change her mind once she sees that soft plump baby face in front of her :winkwink:
> 
> Matts- haha how funny is she!! Wishful thinking maybe? Her way of nudging you to get her another grandbaby!

While that possibility was mentioned, I can't trust that it will happen. What happens if it doesn't? Will I go into debt and subsequently lose my house because I can't afford $1200 a month out of my budget for child care? And yes, I told her flat out not to expect a grandchild anytime soon as a result.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Curiosity - it is going good. I wake up and immediately think "temp!" so it's officially a habit now. And the cm tracking is ok I guess, still a little iffy on the creamy or watery decision haha. But if it isn't slick and slippery I'm putting creamy.

arturia - very very true. That is just so upsetting. Your life choice is depending on her and for her to make a move like that is just such a huge bummer. :hugs: childcare really is so expensive it is crazy. 

AFM: Me and my OH (soon to be DH!!) own a business. We have owned it for almost a year! We have seen nothing but growth and the future looks bright. I have my duties pretty streamlined, since I do accounting, filing, taxes, etc. So when I have my little muffin, I will be able to come in in the mornings, do what I have to do (with a baby strapped to me) then go back home and care for the child and myself. I am so excited for this future, and cannot wait to embark on this journey with my handsome man :cloud9:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Fantastic :) you've got a great looking future ahead Hun, enjoy every minute! The wedding day goes so fast but they're right about it being the best day of your life <3


----------



## ~curiosity~

arturia said:


> OhHappyZ said:
> 
> 
> Liles - YAY wonderful news! Why do we give ourselves undo stress sometimes? Ugh. Did you come back with any pics to share?
> 
> arturia - That is such a huge bummer. I wonder, does she know what a wrench she threw in the works? I bet you if you get pg though she would happily change her mind once she sees that soft plump baby face in front of her :winkwink:
> 
> Matts- haha how funny is she!! Wishful thinking maybe? Her way of nudging you to get her another grandbaby!
> 
> While that possibility was mentioned, I can't trust that it will happen. What happens if it doesn't? Will I go into debt and subsequently lose my house because I can't afford $1200 a month out of my budget for child care? And yes, I told her flat out not to expect a grandchild anytime soon as a result.Click to expand...

Just want to let you know I'm thinking of you and that sonehow things work themselves out Hun. Either way we're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## ~curiosity~

arturia said:


> OhHappyZ said:
> 
> 
> Liles - YAY wonderful news! Why do we give ourselves undo stress sometimes? Ugh. Did you come back with any pics to share?
> 
> arturia - That is such a huge bummer. I wonder, does she know what a wrench she threw in the works? I bet you if you get pg though she would happily change her mind once she sees that soft plump baby face in front of her :winkwink:
> 
> Matts- haha how funny is she!! Wishful thinking maybe? Her way of nudging you to get her another grandbaby!
> 
> While that possibility was mentioned, I can't trust that it will happen. What happens if it doesn't? Will I go into debt and subsequently lose my house because I can't afford $1200 a month out of my budget for child care? And yes, I told her flat out not to expect a grandchild anytime soon as a result.Click to expand...

Just want to let you know I'm thinking of you and hope that somehow things work themselves out Hun. Either way we're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

:( this morning was barely a shadow line, plus this happened :'(


I can still be hopeful... I am only about 9-10 dpo... Implantation? I thought that had to be pink though... Oh I don't know :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## glong88

CD13 / positive opk today!!! Yay!!!

We bedded last night. Normally have about 2/3 days of positives so will bed the next few nights now!!! Yay!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrs unicorn

kitty - it could well be IB. I had IB at 11 dpo and it was pink/brown. I think so long as it's not red keep your hopes up. fx for a darker test tomorrow.

Glong - good luck! That's a cracking positive!

AFM - just about to start bding for this cycle. Feeling excited! Started with some o pains today, a bit earlier than normal, so I've started the opks just incase.


----------



## lesondemavie

Kitty - My IB came at 11 DPO...it was different than that, but just a little brown when I wiped. It definitely does not need to be pink. Hope everything works out :hugs:

MrsU - hooray from the fun part!

Arturia - Completely understand. Waiting until all my ducks were in a row is why I'm now here at 34 trying for my first. I admire your sense of responsibility, and hope a solution comes your way soon :hugs:

Oh - That sounds perfect. What a great set up! DH's parents had s similar set up. He's a mechanic and has his own shop, and she does the finances.

Glong, that's great! Enjoy!

AFM: +opk yesterday and dip today. I believe today cd15 is O. This is the latest O for me yet &#128513;! Hope that just means the egg is super mature and healthy!


----------



## greenarcher

Kittykat - IB can be a WHOLE range of things, from pink to red to brown to looking like full on AF. 

Glong - Blazing positive! Go get 'im ;)

MrsUnicorn - when do you usually o? Keep me posted on your OPK progression. I'm going to try to use mine again this cycle. No idea when I should start using them. I'm on CD 7, and I'm not sure how many tests I have left. I think probably 20... I'll count after work :) 

Les - your secondary signs look great! I bet you're spot on with that guess. Time for the TWW! I don't think I've ever had EWCM, but now that I'm staying off BCP, maybe things down there will go back to normal :shrug: 

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## mrs unicorn

greenarcher - I normally o on cd13, I either get a +opk cd12 or cd13 so not much warning! I normally start the opks cd10, but I'm being extra careful this time incase the mc messed things up. I had a decent line today but definitely not positive, which is good, it's way too early to ov on cd8!!

Leson - I bet that temp will shoot up tomorrow! yey!


----------



## lesondemavie

Green - Bcp also dried me up and killed my sex drive. It was actually becoming a real problem in our relationship. Everything came back full force when I went off of it. Fx that happens for you too.


----------



## lilesMom

mrs unicorn said:


> greenarcher - I normally o on cd13, I either get a +opk cd12 or cd13 so not much warning! I normally start the opks cd10, but I'm being extra careful this time incase the mc messed things up. I had a decent line today but definitely not positive, which is good, it's way too early to ov on cd8!!
> 
> Leson - I bet that temp will shoot up tomorrow! yey!

I often felt like I ov cd 10 cycle after mc.
I'm usually cd 14.
But after one cycle id be back closer to normal.
Def right to keep an eye out for it.
Lots of dust xx


----------



## greenarcher

lesondemavie said:


> Green - Bcp also dried me up and killed my sex drive. It was actually becoming a real problem in our relationship. Everything came back full force when I went off of it. Fx that happens for you too.

Okay, good to know! Did it take you a month or two to get back to normal?


----------



## lesondemavie

It was odd. On bcp I never bled at all even when in the sugar pills. My doc seemed unconcerned. When I was having libido issues I tried going off of it for a month. No withdrawal bleed and then AF came right on time 24 days later. My libido did not return and I didn't want to risk having AF during a race, so I went back on. Fast forward a year, and I stopped mid-pack for TTC. I got my very first withdrawal bleed the very next day after years of nothing. My libido and cm were back right away too, but my cycles weren't regular. The first 3 cycles I O'd on different days between cd12-15, my LP was 8-12 days, and my cycles were 22-25 days. After that I had three cycles with O on cd12 and two were 22 days and the third one was my BFP. I really do feel like those first three months were just my body getting back on track. You never know though, some women do get pg right after coming off.


----------



## mrs unicorn

greenarcher - just to add another story post bcp. I'd been on it 14 years, first two cycles (we weren't TTC then) were 28 days o'd cd13. Then TTC cycles, #1 was 27 days o'd cd13, #2 was 29 days and I struggled to detect o (I missed several temps and opks), #3 was bfp.


----------



## greenarcher

lesondemavie said:


> It was odd. On bcp I never bled at all even when in the sugar pills. My doc seemed unconcerned. When I was having libido issues I tried going off of it for a month. No withdrawal bleed and then AF came right on time 24 days later. My libido did not return and I didn't want to risk having AF during a race, so I went back on. Fast forward a year, and I stopped mid-pack for TTC. I got my very first withdrawal bleed the very next day after years of nothing. My libido and cm were back right away too, but my cycles weren't regular. The first 3 cycles I O'd on different days between cd12-15, my LP was 8-12 days, and my cycles were 22-25 days. After that I had three cycles with O on cd12 and two were 22 days and the third one was my BFP. I really do feel like those first three months were just my body getting back on track. You never know though, some women do get pg right after coming off.

Thank you for the info! The insight is really helpful. If you're a long distance runner, I'm guessing that's why your doc wasn't worried about no bleed.


----------



## greenarcher

mrs unicorn said:


> greenarcher - just to add another story post bcp. I'd been on it 14 years, first two cycles (we weren't TTC then) were 28 days o'd cd13. Then TTC cycles, #1 was 27 days o'd cd13, #2 was 29 days and I struggled to detect o (I missed several temps and opks), #3 was bfp.

How were you before BCP? Before I was having really short cycles with really long AF (that's why I got on it). I was also 17, I'd only had my AF for two years. On the individual months I was off it, it was longer, 35 days or so. I think it's going to stay longer too, just a feeling.


----------



## mrs unicorn

greenarcher said:


> mrs unicorn said:
> 
> 
> greenarcher - just to add another story post bcp. I'd been on it 14 years, first two cycles (we weren't TTC then) were 28 days o'd cd13. Then TTC cycles, #1 was 27 days o'd cd13, #2 was 29 days and I struggled to detect o (I missed several temps and opks), #3 was bfp.
> 
> How were you before BCP? Before I was having really short cycles with really long AF (that's why I got on it). I was also 17, I'd only had my AF for two years. On the individual months I was off it, it was longer, 35 days or so. I think it's going to stay longer too, just a feeling.Click to expand...

I can barely remember because it was so long ago! I was 16 when I went on the pill (for contraception purposes) and I'm 30 now! I was always regular but af was heavier and longer - but then at 16 they are aren't they? Try not to stress too much, for some it can take a while to settle down. You're doing all you can with the temping and opks :hugs:


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah good point I didn't think about that. When I went off the second time I hadn't done a race in months (to prepare for TTC)...still I wasn't getting the withdrawal bleed though. My PCP chuckled and just said I guess your body thinks it's time too. I actually went on bcp in the first place bc of what running was doing to my cycles. After one race, I bled lightly for 21 days straight. Ob said that it was annovulation from extreme exercise. Skipping periods all together after that was welcomed. It's been quite an adjustment going through all the hormone changes and having periods again.


----------



## Mattsgirl

So today is 10dpo and I decided to test. I don't know if you can see it but there is a faint pink line there that came up in the time limit. BUT I keep hearing that those tests have been doing that even when your not pregnant. so I don't know what to think.
 



Attached Files:







20160414_082305_resized.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## lesondemavie

I see a shadow of something Matts. Fx that it becomes more with time. With my BFP at 10 DPO I had a faint line on an IC, so I tried 2 other brands of ICs - all faint lines. I still didn't believe it so I ran out and grabbed an frer and digital and both clearly confirmed that I was pg. You can wait and see if it darkens or you can try an frer and see if it comes up there too. Fx this is it for you!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Matts - I can see a shadow of something too. I was similar to Leson!! Had a shadow on 2 diff brands of ICs at 10 dpo but didn't believe it. I left it till the next day and they were much clearer then, also confirmed with a FRER. fx it gets darker for you!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

thank you! I'm gonna go buy a frer for in the morning.....I'll probably do an ic then do the frer. I hate wasting them.


----------



## kittykat7210

I bought 4 branded tests, going to take one every morning for 4 days excluding tomorrow, when I will take my last branded dipstick, hopefully I'll see a bfp, I'll keep taking my temps and will hopefully continue to see a rise! 

Matts: I see a shadow too! Looks promising FX


----------



## greenarcher

mrs unicorn said:


> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> How were you before BCP? Before I was having really short cycles with really long AF (that's why I got on it). I was also 17, I'd only had my AF for two years. On the individual months I was off it, it was longer, 35 days or so. I think it's going to stay longer too, just a feeling.
> 
> I can barely remember because it was so long ago! I was 16 when I went on the pill (for contraception purposes) and I'm 30 now! I was always regular but af was heavier and longer - but then at 16 they are aren't they? Try not to stress too much, for some it can take a while to settle down. You're doing all you can with the temping and opks :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw, thanks, you're right I don't need to stress about it. I'm 29! I had never heard AF is worse when you're younger, TMYK!

Mattsgirl - I see a shadow as well! Looking forward to tomorrow's FRER!

Kittykat - FX! Post all 4 of them :lol: I love POAS photos


----------



## lesondemavie

Matts and kitty sounds like you both have great plans. Fx!


----------



## lilesMom

Mattsgirl said:


> So today is 10dpo and I decided to test. I don't know if you can see it but there is a faint pink line there that came up in the time limit. BUT I keep hearing that those tests have been doing that even when your not pregnant. so I don't know what to think.

Hurray.
Is it a one step test.
I've used them for years and never got false pos.
Anytime bfn was bfn.
Bfp was bfp.
Only time I got evap line after the time was if bfp was on the way.
They usually stayed white otherwise.
I found them very reliable .
Congrats :)
Sorry if that's rambly, I'm tired :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thanks ladies! 
Yea Lilies they are on step. I had heard great things about them but yesterday i heard some bad things so now I'm nervous. But I'll calm my nerves with an frer


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray
Congrats x


----------



## kittykat7210

Mine were one step by my tests have gone negative today... Hopefully it was a dud and I'll test again tomorrow, all my other tests have been stark white for hours after I did the test but the last two mornings I got faint positives but this morning I didn't see anything !
Hopefully you get your BFP


----------



## arturia

A brief update for you ladies who might have been worried about me: Reviewed budget after shock had worn off, things aren't as bad as we thought. Looks like the budget I'd built for after our move had some savings built in we could not do if we needed to. So we've decided to stick to NTNP but with more effort at avoiding the time I could get pregnant, until we move and get more accurate numbers for our new house. Then we'll be trying again, especially since at that point we'll have had several more opportunities to get yearly raises by the time baby arrives.


----------



## kittykat7210

That sounds more promising, I'm sorry you're having to put it on hold but at least it's not as bad as you thought <3 good luck, let us know if anything happens xx


----------



## lilesMom

Kitty Kat hoping ur pee was more dilute or something xxx

Glad u hve a plan u sound more comfortable with arturia xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

That sounds really resonable arturia. Everything qill ahppen exactly when its meant to.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Oh that's just wonderful. I am glad you guys sat down and did some number crunching. It is a boring task, and can be overwhelming, but I'm glad the results were positive <3


----------



## arturia

OhHappyZ said:


> Oh that's just wonderful. I am glad you guys sat down and did some number crunching. It is a boring task, and can be overwhelming, but I'm glad the results were positive <3

I must be weird then, I find it fun, but mostly the part where I make calculations that do stuff.

Must come from the same place the software development does.


----------



## kksy9b

liles- so so so happy to hear baby is doing well and growing where they should! i hope you can breathe a bit easier Momma :hugs:

banana- hope you start feeling better soon!! you still have plenty of time, dont sweat it. 

les- looks like you had a good dip today...FX you see a good rise tomorrow!

matts- hope your moms intuition turns out to be true again!! I definitely see a shadow! Going to be stalking for tomorrows test!!!

kittey- i definitely see the lines in the pics you posted! Anxiously waiting for your next tests to see a nice progression for you!

arturia- :hugs::hugs: i really hope that things will work to be able to full on try once you move and can confirm finances are in order. It's so hard to be responsible, but you all are doing what is best for you in making sure you're financially able to support a LO. And I love crunching numbers as well...but I was an accountant before I was a SAHM and i really love numbers :)

curiosity- did FF give you CH earlier? From what I can see now, it looks like a good pre-O temp pattern. No way to know exactly when you will O of course beforehand. Have you been drinking a lot of water? I'm not sure if vitex causes increased CM but it could and if you've been drinking more water, you would see the change in your CM. I would say keep doing what you're doing but most likely in the next 5ish days you should ovulate. KMFX for you! 

glong- yay for the positive OPK!!! Hope you catch that eggie this month!

mrs unicorn- good luck with impending ovulation!!! so many of us are at the same point in our cycles and it's nice to have so many ladies to go through it all with

Happy- sounds like you all have a great plan in place and it's so nice that your situation will allow you to be at home with the baby

les- i tend to O (or at least I used to when my cycles were regular) between CD 13-15. I think it's pretty common to have some fluctuation. Looks like you've had some great timing...FX for you!!

green- i dont know anything about coming off bcp, but glad there are some ladies here who can give you good advice and share their experiences with!

tiny, jwilly, shorman, proud - hope you all are doing well :flower:

AFM, CM turned watery today so the BD'ing marathon has officially begun! We will see if we DTD tomorrow or skip a day...just depends what temps and CM look like. I'm a bit frustrated on a different front. My DH and I always file our taxes the beginning of April because we have some documents that are sent the very end of March. This year though, we got them mid-March so I was really excited to not have to rush to get an appointment with our CPA etc. We filed a few weeks ago, all was well. Then in the last few days, 2 more documents were sent (and not together of course, one on Monday, one Wednesday). So I've had to make 2 extra trips to our accountant (not far, 30 minutes round trip) and pay for two separate sets of amendments since they werent sent over together. Tomorrow I'll get to the post office and get mailed off. I HATE having everything sent in the last minute (for non-US ladies, tomorrow is the filing deadline to have everything postmarked). It's been a waste of time, money, gas...all because someone didn't do their job properly. In any case, just a mini rant, please ignore :)


----------



## glong88

How's everyone doing, positive opk last night too will do one again at 9. We dtd last night yay!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hmmmm slightly concerned that this opk is darker than normal at cd9. Maybe it'll stay the same for a few days?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## glong88

It may mean early ovulation, however I got som almost positive at cd10 then lighter again at cd12 then really positive yesterday at cd13


----------



## mrs unicorn

Glong - I'll keep testing x2 times a day I think. Not had an opk go lighter before but then there's a first time for everything! My cm is on track, I normally have watery/ewcm cd9-13 so that didn't start earlier. I'm not too worried, we can bd plenty over the weekend, was just a bit unexpected to see it this dark already.


----------



## glong88

Just keep bedding is the best bet! Least then your covered. I had another positive today. 2 days running now. Deffo test a few times a day now though xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Yup, like glong said, just keep BD'ing! Looks like your body is gearing up for sure!

Glong- great news for a positive OPK! Looks like lots of us are going to be having a fun weekend ;)


----------



## lesondemavie

MrsU - It could go lighter again. If you recall, I had that near + a few days ago. It going lighter again was a first for me too. Fx it's just a fluke. Even if it doesn't though, anything on or after cd10 is considered healthy. I know how much it stinks to feel like your body isn't on track after a loss. These first few cycles might be a bit wonky, but they should settle soon (or better yet they won't have to bc we'll be pg!)


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh yes I remember! Yep, you're probably right.

BTW lovely temp rise for you leson!!!


----------



## glong88

kksy9b said:


> Yup, like glong said, just keep BD'ing! Looks like your body is gearing up for sure!
> 
> Glong- great news for a positive OPK! Looks like lots of us are going to be having a fun weekend ;)

We bedded cd12 and cd13

Got first positive on cd13, positive today on cd14 and based on other months is likely to be positive tomorrow on cd15 too. 

My question what nights would be best to bed given I've already done cd12 and cd13. I don't want other half thinking I'm only bedding for that reason, you no?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Glong - do you temp? Thing is with opks were all slightly different. I tend to get a +opk either the day before or day of ov. But I never carry on testing once I've got my temp shift so I don't know if you can ov and get a +opk afterwards. Some poeple get a few days of positives before they o, temping is the only way to know for sure. Once you get a temp shift there's not that much point in bd more than once I think.


----------



## glong88

No I don't.. Think maybe I will have to start though.... Unless something happens this month


----------



## kksy9b

I'm not much help with OPKs as I Dont use them! I found the link below which gives a good description under the 'standard OPK' section. If you temp its easier to track when you O. Otherwise I would just keep going until it fades. I try for BD'ing not to just be for that too. However, my DH knows the drill and during fertile time, we just have to do what we have to do. I tet to make DTD during the rest of the month more exciting and spontaneous to make up for it:) you could always try new lingurie or role play etc to make it different

Edited to add link -https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Ovulation-Prediction-Kits--OPKs--.html


----------



## greenarcher

I've noticed my DH is always more than willing to play along when I start the night with my upper pair of lips :blush:


----------



## mrs unicorn

:rofl: very true greenarcher!!


----------



## glong88

greenarcher said:


> I've noticed my DH is always more than willing to play along when I start the night with my upper pair of lips :blush:


Oh yes this is how I worked it last night too! He wasn't that bothered otherwise he just wants it to happen when it happens, me however I no I can't miss this days as I'm most likely to fall now!!!

Maybe I'll have to try this tonight and tomorrow too! Ha ha


----------



## lesondemavie

I start the wooing early on. Instead of sending a pic of my positive opk, I send him a sexy message telling him how much I want him later. We both know why, but the pretense helps. DH also has my fertile week on his calendar now, so he knows I'll be open to dtd as much as possible that week. It helps so he takes part in making sure we bd but keeps it feeling sexy and spontaneous since we don't have to talk about it in the TTC sense. After we crack cute jokes about the baby we're making or talk about names, but before and during we just focus on enjoying the moment. We're more successful at this some nights more than others, but it helps. The other night I was so happy about my +opk that it did feel a bit forced, so instead of jumping right into it we just cuddled and joked around a bit. Us being is typically leads to the &#128536; anyway and then it feels more organic rather than part of a schedule (even though it totally is &#128518;).


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies, I'll go through and catch up on everybody a little later today but I wanted to share todays test. They showed up fast and pink.
 



Attached Files:







20160415_082016_resized.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats matts!!! :happydance:


----------



## glong88

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies, I'll go through and catch up on everybody a little later today but I wanted to share todays test. They showed up fast and pink.


Congratulation xxx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yey! Congratulations matts!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I didn't realize how bad that picture was. Here's a better one of the frer
 



Attached Files:







20160415_085646_resized_1.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lilesMom

Caught up but I'm wrecked!!
Congrats hon xx
Had my lil dude in hosp all day for mri.
He is flying around now and I'm fit for bed :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh no! Hope your lil man is ok!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Glong I would do 15 and 16 if you can but I would at least on 15.


----------



## kksy9b

Matts- clear as a bell!!! Congratulations!!! A very happy and healthy 9 months to you!!

Liles- oh no! Hope your little guy is okay :hugs::hugs:


----------



## glong88

Mattsgirl said:


> Glong I would do 15 and 16 if you can but I would at least on 15.




So first positive on 13 which we bedded second positive today on 14 which I will try. You think to bed 15 and 16 too?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies xx
He is fine 
Checking out possible epilepsy surgery.
He needed it done before we meet the neurosurgeon

Glong before ov always works for me.
But for best chance I wouldn't stop until opk fades out 
But every second day till that would cover u too.
But for total best chance both days if u can
Xx
Best of luck this cycle hon xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

You said you will probably get a positive tomorrow too which will be cd 15, right. ( I could be confused, it happens a lot) So if you don't want to do it every day I would make sure to bd the day of your last positive and the day after just to be sure. I think Liles explained it better than I am.


----------



## glong88

Yes I normally get a positive on the third morning then it's faded by the evening ....


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi all!

Wow lots going on!!

Matts, amazing clear bfp, congratulations Hun!!! Hope it's a very happy and healthy 9 months :happydance: how far along are you?

Liles, sorry little one isn't well, hope he is better soon :hugs: 

Good luck to all TTC, loving your ideas for keeping it fresh :)

Kk sorry your having trouble with someone not doing their job, I know all about that with the woman doing our mortgage application! We were supposed to hear about our offer today so she told me she'd ring them, rang back at the end of her shift to ask and she said she hasn't bothered!! Even knowing the solicitors, sellers and us all need answers :growlmad: it's her fault we have had to wait so long in the first place!

Going to try an opk shortly as think I'm close to ovulation, day 10-11 is quite usual for me and getting lots of signs!

Good luck glong and Les, hopefully you've caught the eggy :)

Arturia looks like you've made a good compromise, I hope everything works out Hun.

Mrsunicorn, green, armywife, tiny and happy hope you're all OK :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
How irritating for u.
Can u go above her head for an answer ? 
Hope u get sorted soon xx
Loads of :dust:


----------



## kksy9b

curiosity- aahhh! how frustrating!! i'm so sorry hun... i hope you get some answers soon

kittey- have you tested again??


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks hun. I had been going direct to mortgage company this week and they told us today but they don't send offers out til the end of the day. As this woman is our mortgage introducer they can only inform on an offer through her :( she is going to contact them on Monday (she says!) As she still hasn't had the email.

How are you feeling today Hun? BTW not sure if I wrote it somewhere earlier but SO happy lo is OK in there for you!


----------



## lilesMom

Gggrrr, so ur stuck with her.
Hopefully only till Monday xx
I'm grand thanks.
Spotting has stopped.
But I'm gone a bit detached cos I'm afraid of not getting this bub.
I'll be extremely happy if I get good scan next Fri.
But I'm still not as sick as I was.
So will see.
Hopefully I'm just lucky:)
Thanks xxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

~curiosity~ said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Matts, amazing clear bfp, congratulations Hun!!! Hope it's a very happy and healthy 9 months :happydance: how far along are you?

Thank you. If I go by lmp I'm 4 weeks 1 day but if I go by ovulation I'm 3 weeks 4 days. But I'm gonna go by lmp. If I need to be induced with this baby (I had to be induced with both other babies) then I would prefer the earlier day. But we'll see what doctor says.


----------



## Mattsgirl

That's horrible about your house curiosty. Why can't people just do what they are paid to do.

Lile glad your son is ok. Try as much as you can not to worry. Spotting is completely normal.


----------



## tinymumma

Oh my I've missed so much!! Over 20 pages to read back through!! Haha, will do my best to make sure I include everyone <3 

Kk, taxes are the worst. We have it pretty easy here in Aus, compared to you (what with GST and all) but it's still a real pain. Sorry you had to g through all of that but thankfully it's over now :hugs: 

Lilesmom, your poor little blossom xx Hopefully all is well with him. I'm sure your little bean is doing well. You may just find your hormones are settling a little bit. I know I started to feel better for a few weeks in the first Tri, then it all came back xx Good luck for your scan :hugs:

Matts, CONGRATS!! A beautiful line!! :bfp: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx 

Curiosity, temps are looking good to me sweetie xx Fx'd for a nice healthy eggy and plenty of swimmers go catch her! This is the best part. 

Les, your chart looks pretty good as well! That temp rise!! TWW yet? Best of luck to you xx 

Glong, I would definitely BD as much as you can until cd16-17. I've never had much luck with OPKS myself though. Fx'd you catch that little eggy and you get a beautiful two lined surprise very soon :hugs:

Greenarcher, love the ideas to slice it up, haha. There's no way DH's can resist the upper lips :rofl: 

Arturia, I'm sorry it has all gone down this way :hugs: I'm glad you have found a solution though. I also enjoy doing budgets and financial calculations, I don't think I could do it as a job though! Lol. I'm horrid at math, haha. Lots of hugs to you sweetie xx

I hope I didn't miss anyone!! 

AFM, been taking a bit of a break from thinking about TTC. Easy to do when AF is in town, lol. Vitex has helped a lot in that regard, nowhere near as painful as usual although lasted a bit longer but I'll take those extra two days of spotting if it means I can function as a normal human, lol. We've decided to start going with the flow (kind of NTNP) as hubby told me he is worried my mental health will go down the tubes again. It's kind of settled on us that we may be in this for the long haul again. So now I'm not going to symptom spot or obsess over my TWW temps, or any of it really. We always BD whenever we felt like it (hubby has a big appetite ;) :haha: ) I think this is the best approach for us right now. Easy to say now as TWW is ages away yet, lol. Just going to focus on getting my cycle regulated and just have fun with it. Last night was great but all I can think is that I'm disappointment about it :dohh: We BD like normal until it was the grand finale and hubby asked for it to be in my mouth instead (TMI sorry!!!) That was fine, even though I had ewcm. We settled into our nightly routine and then he surprised me when we went to bed with a lot of forplay and well, the rest is history. It was amazing but all I can think is there would have been barely any swimmers, it was like water (I've got to work in that, lol). 
On another note, hubby is giving me my first driving lesson when he gets home from work today! I was 4 years late in getting my learners license and I've had it for 6 months already and no hours up :nope: Only 6 months left before I need the 100 to get my provisionals, so I need to get a move on! Anxiety needs to take the back seat for a bit, lol. 

Hoping everyone is well <3 Lots of :dust: and another congrats to our new mummies xxx


----------



## glong88

Did my opk today with fmu normally use smu and then a pm one, this is what I got... That to me is negative.. 

Does that mean I likely o yesterday or maybe today??

I will do a couple more today to be sure it's still negative..

We dtd last night!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## napamermaid

I think is borderline positive. I think as u get 3 days of positives you really need to temp to be sure of ovulation. Its the only way


----------



## mrs unicorn

That isn't positive. Have you had darker ones? There's no real way to know when exactly you have ov'd without temping because a +opk doesn't mean you ov on that day. Maybe try temping along with opks for a couple of cycles and see where you get the temp rise?


----------



## glong88

Yes I've had really strong positives last 2 days I just hoped it wouldn't be positive again today !


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow 10 pages I just read through :haha:

Matts- congrats on your BFP!! 

Kitty- any new tests? Fingers crossed for you!

Arturia- so glad you were able to figure out a solution. I'm sure everything will work out as it should.

Lilies- glad you were wrong and everything is good with bub.

Can't really comment on the ladies asking about opks as I don't use them and know nothing about them :haha: 

AFM nothing really exciting going on here. Feeling better now but I have a persistent cough that won't let up. Have about 9 days left till AF shows (assuming I'm gonna have a regular cycle this month) DH and I haven't found much time for bedding so really don't feel like anything will come of this month but that's okay. I'm putting my money on next month when we are in Vegas and not thinking about anything but having fun :haha:

:dust: to all!


----------



## kittykat7210

Negative again, but my cervix is again up but is now shut tight and soft as, still praying it's too early to test, think I implanted 2 days ago


----------



## lilesMom

Proud hope u get a surprise before Vegas.
But if not sounds good,
A holiday bubba :)

Kitty Kat hugs.
Hope ur holding up ok
And hope alls well in the end xxx 

Dust to all xxx


----------



## kittykat7210

It's cool, I'm okay, just getting frustrated now XD xx


----------



## glong88

Second on today also negative !! Hopefully means I ovulated yesterday


----------



## Mattsgirl

I test 2 days fter I think implanted and nothing. But got a faint on an internet cheapie 4 days later. So keeping fx for you.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yay glong. Glad it wasn't positive again.


----------



## glong88

Mattsgirl said:


> Yay glong. Glad it wasn't positive again.


So positive cd13 and cd14 but negative cd15.

Likely guesses as to when I did or will ovulate?


----------



## lilesMom

Any day from first pos plus three days hon.
I get my ov pain.
And judging by bfp timing I ov day after the first pos.
I get first pos cd 13, ov 14.
But everyone differs 
Like the girls said temping might help u pinpoint better 
But u should be covered anyway whichever day it was xx


----------



## glong88

Will try bed tonight then I should def be covered


----------



## Mattsgirl

From different things I've read it says go with the first positive. But everybodys bodies are different so it could be either. So bding tonight sounds perfect.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hello all, thanks for the supportive comments about house buying <3

Kittykat sorry you're having such a frustrating wait, fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Glong sounds like you ovulated!

Tiny, totally understand the plan for NTNP, it is stressful TTC and I'm finding it quite hard going mentally too xxx I hope it happens naturally and unexpectedly for you, here if you need to talk or have support!

Had a fantastic time at my sister-in-law's wedding yesterday, my DH spent a lot of time playing with our nephews and told me just how much he wants to be a dad, so hope it happens soon. Positive opk today so game's on :haha: my temps make absolutely no sense to me though so not sure what's going on :(

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday!


----------



## glong88

Didn't bed last night so just really hopeful o day was the day before when we did


----------



## ~curiosity~

You should be covered either way hopefully Hun, as it's best 1-2 days beforehand. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## jwilly

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I have been MIA for a while. I started spotting last week and was feeling really discouraged. I had to take a little break from thinking about baby making. I will read through this aft and get caught up on everybody's news. It looks like i missed a lot! 

Anyways, you ladies must be good luck charms. This morning I woke up to my first ever bfp!:happy dance: I really did not think that this would happen naturally for us, and it still feels so surreal! You can see a faint line on the cheapies, but a clear line on first response. I am 15dpo today. I am assuming last weeks spotting was just implantation. It lasted 3 days, and then stopped.

I just wanted pop in and pass along the news. I look forward to getting caught up on everything that I missed- I hope everyone is doing well! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8387.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## greenarcher

Congratulations!! Beautiful line! :dance:

Glong - you're totally covered. Now you just have to suffer through the TWW. When do you think you'll test?

Curiosity - Holy crap, yea your temps are all over the place! How frustrating! Do you have any idea why? Maybe temping at different times in the morning, or with a fan on or something?


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray congrats jwilly xxx 
Fab news xx 

Dust glong 

Hey curiosity
Dust too xx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Congrats jwilly!!! This is actually turning out to be a lucky thread!

Curiosity - sorry to hear the house buying is stressful. I found it so incredibly frustrating. If only people would just do what they are supposed to it would make it 10 times easier. I wouldn't worry too much about your temps. There's only a couple of high ones, plenty of room to increase post ov.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats jwilly! That's a beautiful line! Happy and healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Jwilly, beautiful line, congratulations!! Lovely that after feeling so disappointed you had such a brilliant surprise. Happy and healthy 9 months Hun xx

Thanks Green and mrsunicorn, I do take some at 5.30am and some at 6.45am depending if I'm commuting in to work which doesn't help. I think as I had a clear month when I tried it in Jan that it's probably the vitex that's messing them up, I may give it a break next cycle :(

Thanks liles! How're you feeling Hun? Xx


----------



## AliJo

May I join in?! Going to start TTC next cycle and the earliest I'll be testing is May 14th! Just waiting for AF who is expected on the 23rd!


----------



## kittykat7210

I feel so stupid, i swear I'm pregnant but 12dpo and bfn, cervix is still high, soft and closed, boobs are still tender and temps are still high, I'm so confused :( xx


----------



## lilesMom

Curiosity thanks :)
I don't temp but diff times does affect them doesn't it.
That's why I never did cos I wake when squish wakes me :)

I'm good 
Counting down the days until next Fri :)
Pretty nauseous a lot of the time
So hoping alls ok xx

Welcome Ali xxx
:dust: X

Kittykat , I can totally see how that would be frustrating.
Would u go to Dr and get bloods done.
If u explained u got faint pos twice,
I'm sure they would do betas for u 
Hugs xxx
Hve u tried different kind of test? 
Hope u end up with bfp xxx


----------



## AliJo

lilesmom - Thank you!

kittykat - I hope you can find some answers! I'd be frustrated as well and going nuts. Can't offer any more advice other than what lilesmom suggested! 

Curiosity - I keep seeing you talking about buying a house and I'm jealous! I keep browsing homes online. I've found 2 that I really wanted, but we're not quite ready to buy a home. Hoping to start the process this year! One went off the market and the other one sold. I shouldn't look lol

Those tracking temps.. I don't think I could do it! Plus I get up at different times depending on the day and DS, I don't know if that matters. Never looked into it. Hoping I don't have to, but we'll see!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Liles, glad you're still OK, do you know when first scan is now?

Kittykat, it's still sounding hopeful Hun. When will you next test?

Welcome Ali! I'm an Ali too :) hope you get some luck with a house soon! I've been exactly like you for years lol, looking at the ads to see what I'd like to buy but not being in a position to. That said, it has been really hard work buying this house :( good luck with your first month TTC! :dust:


----------



## AliJo

Curiosity - Thank you!! I'm sure I've talked to you before on the forums! I remember you stating you were an Ali as well once before! lol I'm actually Alicia, nickname AliJo for my first and middle name Josephine. That was one of my main nicknames growing up.


----------



## kittykat7210

I've got a doctors appointment for the 25th now, but they won't do earlier because they still say I'm too early -_- I have tried Internet cheapies, boots dip sticks and boots midstream, after my mum goes tomorrow morning I'm going to go buy a frer, hopefully it gives me some answers.

It would just be so weird because I've had a tiny amount of bleed at 9dpo and nothing since (implantation maybe) I've got slightly tender boobs with sensitive nipples, my cervix is high soft And tight shut, my cm is in abundance, my appetite has changed (normally the week before af I eat the world but I'm not very hungry this time) it hurts my uterus when I stretch up, but apparently bfn /: oh well only time will tell! X


----------



## lesondemavie

Hi all, Back from my birthday backpacking trip and doing well. I'm bummed the photos are all too big to post, but there's a link in journal if you'd like to check it out. We got an amazing shot of a big, gorgeous butterfly, and the wildflowers were full bloom. It was beautiful! Looks like I'm 3 DPO and just waiting for testing time. 

Having a hard time catching up on here, but I will try!

Kk - I hope you're doing well. Where are you at in your cycle now?

Curio - I'm sure things we'll settle and work out. Fx this is the month for you. We're almost at closing for our condo, and we're putting in an offer today on a dream house. Fx we get it. Sorry it's been tough for you. If you have any tips for the buying process, let me know!

Jwilly - CONGRATS!!! How amazing :happydance:. Send some of the luck on over here &#127808;&#10024;

Kitty - I'm sorry things are so confusing for you :hugs:. I hope you get an answer soon <3. How many DPO are you now?

Liles - Hope you and your little bean are as happy as can be for now. Hope the symptoms aren't hitting you too bad yet!

Welcome Ali!

Lots of love and luck to everyone else :dust:


----------



## chocolatechip

Hurray jwilly! That's great news. Love seeing BFPs in here.

DH and I did just about all we could to time things right this month. If we don't catch it this cycle, I will know it was out of my control. Here's hoping!


----------



## kittykat7210

It is the day before AF is due today, so 13dpo, my temps are still rising, and have been like steps since ovulation!

Glad you had a good time, it sounds amazing!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Kitty have you managed to get hold of a FRER yet? I'd think you'd get a decent line on those by now if af is due. Fx for you.


----------



## kittykat7210

I am grabbing 2 today, one for this afternoon and one for tomorrow morning if AF hasn't arrived, my mum goes back this morning so I'll be able to run out now XD


----------



## mrs unicorn

Two very very positive opks this morning! Hope I don't ov today, I really wanted to bd the day before ov and we didn't yesterday :dohh: maybe I'll get a couple of days of positives for once???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## glong88

mrs unicorn said:


> Two very very positive opks this morning! Hope I don't ov today, I really wanted to bd the day before ov and we didn't yesterday :dohh: maybe I'll get a couple of days of positives for once???


Def positive xxx


----------



## glong88

greenarcher said:


> Congratulations!! Beautiful line! :dance:
> 
> Glong - you're totally covered. Now you just have to suffer through the TWW. When do you think you'll test?
> 
> Curiosity - Holy crap, yea your temps are all over the place! How frustrating! Do you have any idea why? Maybe temping at different times in the morning, or with a fan on or something?


AF due 1st may. Will start from next Sunday 9dpo


----------



## lilesMom

Alijo I'm the same as u and curiosity
I checked out houses for two years before we bought.
Just cos it kept me going and gave me ideas for when we could buy.
Does no harm to hve some idea what u want when the time does come xx

Curiosity I had a scan last week,
Measured on track.
Hve another next Fri. Xx
Thanks xxx
Still having some spotting but I know some people do.
I never did with simon
But we will see 
Did bloods thus morn , 
For hcg and progesterone .
And checking for uti in lab.
So hopefully get some answers :)
Good ones I hope 
Hee hee.
Hope u get ur email about the house today xxx 

Kitty Kat hugs xx
I hate that Drs sometimes wont help cos its too early.
I've got that before too.
Now they see me cos of history.
Even if they just did bloods for u
U wouldn't be left so much in limbo xxx


----------



## AliJo

liles - True, it's still frustrating! Lol I get all protective like it's my house already.  It's a little rough even looking. I really really really want a house out in the country that has a decent amount of land. Some are asking for tons of money where others are reasonable. I really want a reasonable one!

Kitty - I'm excited to see your FRER!

6 days till AF :coffee: 

Off to burn up 12 hours in the ER. People please be healthy and safe today! I want experiences, but I always feel awful!


----------



## kittykat7210

Apparently no shops near me have frers! So I'm going to have to drive 40 minutes into town to grab one -_- I have just taken a tesco test and I'm sure I see a faint line but can't be sure! God this is so silly!!


----------



## lilesMom

Happy bday leson xxx 
Hope u had lovely trip.
X 

Dust chocolate chip and Mrs unicorn xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Glong hope ur testing is fruitful next Sunday xx

Kitty Kat grrr.
Silly tests.
Still early enough so hopefully its just dilute pee making it faint xx
Bring on the frer :)
( frer never worked for me but I'm def the minority xx)

Alijo are u a nurse? Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Mattsgirl and jwilly any progression pics ? Xx

Kk how u doin xxx

Tiny mumma hope alls well xxx
Dust 

I've prob missed someone , sorry if I hve
Dust all x


----------



## glong88

Roll on testing at the weekend... Let's get these Bfp numbers up!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

lilesMom said:


> Mattsgirl and jwilly any progression pics ? Xx
> 
> Kk how u doin xxx
> 
> Tiny mumma hope alls well xxx
> Dust
> 
> I've prob missed someone , sorry if I hve
> Dust all x



This is Friday, Saturday, and Sundays. Todays was a little lighter but that was because I didn't leave it in long enough and I knew that as soon as I took it out. So I'll do one more tomorrow and hope that it's darker.
 



Attached Files:







20160418_082703_resized.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lilesMom

They look great xxx
Woohoo xx


----------



## lilesMom

Beta came back already.
Doubling time of 4 days.
On the very outside of ' normal'.
Roll on Fri.
Dust to all xxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh no lilies! Hopefully friday will come quickly for you and everything is ok.


----------



## lilesMom

I think I'm a bot too nervous
Read in other places this level is fine 
And that over 6000 betas are a bad way to predict outcome.
Not really spotting anymore so fingers crossed.
Hope ye r all well xxx


----------



## mrs unicorn

fx for you lilies. Try not to let the betas worry you (I don't know much about them to be honest) but surely we all 'progress' at different rates? Friday will be here soon, only a few more days for you. Although, I know it'll probably feel like forever. xx

AFM - not sure if I o'd yesterday or will today. Had a fair bit of a temp jump which did happen on o day last cycle, but didn't happen in my cycles before the mc. Also still have ewcm today and a +opk, although it's not as + as yesterdays - that was darker than control line, today's is the same as control line. Bit annoying, I was always very familiar and confident with my cycles before the mc, now I'm not so sure! I'm also really really thirsty, or dehydrated today. Had 3 cups of water already and struggling to get much pee to do my opk in!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Can anyone suggest a good bbt thermometer, my one just broke -_- xx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Mrs unicorn
Xxx
Something always changed in my cycle or symptoms after mc too.
Someone said to me its like it presses the reset button in your body.
Can work in your favour too though 
I believe u hve a boost in fertility for few months after.
Feels like ur body wants to get back to being preg xx

Loads of dust to u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I don't temp kittykat sorry xxx
How u doin
Anymore tests x


----------



## lilesMom

Kk ur very quiet hon.
Hope alls well xxx

U too tiny,
But u did say u were stepping down a little 
Xx and dust x


----------



## mrs unicorn

lilies - all my little telltale signs have definitely changed. O pains are different and not at my normal time. Also, I've done 4 opks today and 3 were negative so I'm going with that. I guess I need to stop comparing to my cycles pre mc now!


----------



## lesondemavie

Kitty - I like my [email protected] bbt. I bought it on amazon.


----------



## kittykat7210

mrs unicorn said:


> lilies - all my little telltale signs have definitely changed. O pains are different and not at my normal time. Also, I've done 4 opks today and 3 were negative so I'm going with that. I guess I need to stop comparing to my cycles pre mc now!

My cycles have completely changed after both my miscarriages, it's why I'm rather lost at the moment!! It took me a few months of trying again to learn my new signs after my first, and I'm hoping after a few months this time I'll learn again, fx unicorn!


----------



## lilesMom

After my second mc cycle went to 29 days 
After third went back to 28.
I'm getting increasingly bad ov pain since each one.
Def had to relearn too.
But it became my new normal :)


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi ladies, hope you're all OK!

Liles I'm sure beta levels are OK, it's so easy to worry though isn't it :( fingers crossed Hun xxx

Mattsgirl tests are looking fantastic.

Glong you're due AF about the same time as me, good luck Hun.

Kittykat, sounding positive Hun! My bbt thermometer is a BabyMad digital from Amazon if that's any use :) 

Mrsunicorn I heard you are supposed to be more fertile after a miscarriage too. I hope you won't have to wait too long for bfp xxx

Happy to give house buying advice ladies but ours is still proving so stressful :( mortgage company who told me they did not need anything now need 3 months' worth of posted bank statements, sick of being lied to and messed around :growlmad: we have bent over backwards to accommodate companies that are just not interested!! Rant over anyway, felt ovulation bloat and cm yesterday and temp rise today so 99% I'm 1dpo today. Planning to test 30th April :) 

Hope everyone else is OK, lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## arturia

That is so awful Curiosity. Our purchase has been really easy so far, but we haven't yet progressed to the closing stage yet either. That part should start in a week or two since we're getting really close to the completion date. Just last weekend we went in to do some measurements which ended up doubling as our 'cabinet viewing'. Supposedly they're more or less on track, and we'll get a minimum of 35 days notice. That'll be when everything goes to the lawyers.

In other news, we haven't been that careful this month, so if I O tomorrow (as expected) or a little early (suspected since I feel a bit ill for seemingly no reason, and that seems to be a symptom for me) I've got a decent chance.

We looked at our budget and I asked some day home providers around here and we'll be fine if I did get pregnant. I probably won't get as much leave as I want, but that's OK.

BTW congrats to everyone who got a BFP while I was away!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm about 9ish dpo and I'm having some pink/brown spotting. Still supposed to be 6 days out from AF so not really sure what the deal is. Maybe my cycles are still out of whack and AF is just going to show early :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

Arturia glad ur in with a chance this month xx
Dust 

Proud hope its ib for u xxx
Would u spot this early for af sometimes ?
Dust xxx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks ladies. I knew it was a possibility that things might change a bit but didn't realise how annoying it would be!

It's looking like I ov'd early, I put in a temp for tomorrow and FF gave me CHs on cd12. Bit annoyed as I wanted to bd the day before ov but at least I'll know for next cycle that it could be cd12/13 now. At least I can start poas earlier and this cycle will be shorter!

Proud - could well be ib, are you going to be testing at all?


----------



## kittykat7210

sounds like IB to me! 

aurturia, sorry you might not get the leave you wanted :( but at least things aren't as bad as you thought!, we've worked out that even though i'm entitled to 52 weeks, i'll only get 39 weeks or we'll start eating into our savings which wouldn't be the end of the world but still not what we want. i hope everything works out :)

afm today is the first morning i decided that i'm not going to test. despite the fact I have sore breasts getting sorer by the day, my cervix is producing mucus like theres no tomorrow and its also sitting high and closed and the fact i'm a day late... but the rest of my tests have been negative so i'm going to see if i can wait for the week to be out, then there would be basically no doubt either way.


----------



## lilesMom

:dust:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Liles no unfortunately I wouldn't normally spot this early. I usually spot the day before AF shows. 

I guess now it's just a wait and see if AF shows. I'll give it a couple days and if not AF I'll test but I'll be really surprised if the :witch: doesn't show today or tomorrow


----------



## kittykat7210

I spotted on 9DPO and again on 14DPO but nothing since, not a BFP either but i'm not out until she shows and neither are you :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thanks kitty &#128516; Fingers crossed you get a BFP soon!


----------



## Banana10

Wowzers - it feels like years since I was here!! Lots happening and some BFPs...huge congratulations matts and jwilly that's wonderful news :)! Xx

DH & I still spluttering away. Sadly only managed to BD the once, which was the night before I got my positive OPK. OPKs were positive for about 12-18hrs before they started to fade. So I'm 4dpo, not holding out much hope for this cycle due to feeling like poo and only BD the once... but PMA banana, PMA!!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## lilesMom

It only takes one strong swimmer banana.
Best of luck xx
Sounds like good timing.
My first time preg I only had sex once 2 days before ov.
Xx


----------



## lilesMom

ProudArmyWife said:


> Liles no unfortunately I wouldn't normally spot this early. I usually spot the day before AF shows.
> 
> I guess now it's just a wait and see if AF shows. I'll give it a couple days and if not AF I'll test but I'll be really surprised if the :witch: doesn't show today or tomorrow

Hope its ib for u hon
And not early af xx


----------



## greenarcher

kittykat7210 said:


> sounds like IB to me!
> 
> aurturia, sorry you might not get the leave you wanted :( but at least things aren't as bad as you thought!, we've worked out that even though i'm entitled to 52 weeks, i'll only get 39 weeks or we'll start eating into our savings which wouldn't be the end of the world but still not what we want. i hope everything works out :)
> 
> afm today is the first morning i decided that i'm not going to test. despite the fact I have sore breasts getting sorer by the day, my cervix is producing mucus like theres no tomorrow and its also sitting high and closed and the fact i'm a day late... but the rest of my tests have been negative so i'm going to see if i can wait for the week to be out, then there would be basically no doubt either way.

Good grief, 39 weeks! That would be lovely! The U.S. is so behind on maternity leave. How much of that is paid, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Well my little bit of spotting turned into lots of brown blood which means the full on bright red should begin shortly so the witch has gotten me and I will officially consider this cycle day 1. My periods have been all over the place since coming off the pill. I'm gonna average them out and say my next test date will be approx may 18th.


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry sweet :( fx next cycle is your bfp!


----------



## greenarcher

ProudArmyWife said:


> Well my little bit of spotting turned into lots of brown blood which means the full on bright red should begin shortly so the witch has gotten me and I will officially consider this cycle day 1. My periods have been all over the place since coming off the pill. I'm gonna average them out and say my next test date will be approx may 18th.

Amen. Sorry to hear, love. How long have you been off the pill?


----------



## OhHappyZ

Woah, sorry I've been gone for so long!! My schedule with the wedding coming up has been super hectic!!! This weekend is my bachelorette, so I don't plan on being back for a long while again haha.

But, in other news.....I FOUND MY CERVIX!! Ya, um, apparently I never felt an "opening" because I wasn't even all the way to it. This whole time I've been feeling the side of my cervix, but yesterday I went in a little deeper to feel more around it, and was like Great Scott, I Found It!! Bahaha :blush:

So with that little tidbit of info, my fluid tracking and opening and whatnot should be MUCH easier :rofl:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

greenarcher said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Well my little bit of spotting turned into lots of brown blood which means the full on bright red should begin shortly so the witch has gotten me and I will officially consider this cycle day 1. My periods have been all over the place since coming off the pill. I'm gonna average them out and say my next test date will be approx may 18th.
> 
> Amen. Sorry to hear, love. How long have you been off the pill?Click to expand...


Not very long at all. This is only my second bleed off the pill. I had a 49 day cycle from withdraw bleed to AF and now a 28 day cycle. I'm generally like clockwork 30-32 days but maybe my body will react different since I've been on the pill longer this time. When I came off the pill before I went straight back to normal but I had only been on the pill for a little over a year. This time I've been on for about 2.5 years so we will see. I'm debating on maybe trying opks just to see when I actually ovulate on my cycle but I'm not even sure how or when to use them :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry please proud, silly witch x

Happy I still prob couldn't find mine :)
I get a lot of cm usually.
So I track using that :)


----------



## arturia

happy-Seems challenging. Mine was easy to find but I have no problems putting my finger all the way up. Also it's facing towards my butt and doesn't seem to actually be all the way up.

proud-hope your cycle becomes more predictable.

Green-Dunno about how it goes in the UK, but at least here we get 17 weeks maternity for mom only and 35 weeks parental for either parent to take. There's a 2 week waiting period at the start of maternity (and possibly at the start of parental if someone is starting their leave) that is unpaid and the rest is 55% of your pay or the max insurable amount. whichever is lower. It's pretty painful but workable. I was hoping to take 6 months.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Arturia- exactly!! I always thought it faced down, so I never felt all the way up and around. But yes it is at an angle. So crazy. I feel so bizarre now that I know this whole time I've been feeling up the wrong thing bahaha


----------



## tinymumma

Sorry for the silence loves xxx 

Lilesmom, I'm sure your scan turns out perfectly :hugs: As others have said, bloods aren't very accurate in defining a pregnancy as they change so drastically woman to woman and pregnancy to pregnancy xx Best of luck and I hope you get a chance to breathe soon xxx 

Good luck to the ladies waiting to test!! Sending you all lots and lots of baby dust xx 

Curiosity, sorry to hear about all the house drama :( I really hope it settles soon and you can enjoy this next step in your life xx 

Matts, what's a beautiful progression!! Congrats again xx 

Arturia, wishing you all the best for this cycle. Hope that eggy sticks! It's good to hear you and hubby have gotten a grip on the finances and have been able to fit a little one in there. Sometimes it gets hard but it's more than worth it xx

Kitty, I really hope you get answers soon!! Good luck honey and I hope you can be added to the title :bfp: xx

I hope I haven't missed anyone. There was a lot to read through, lol. 

AFM, I've been doing quite well with not think about TTC. Well, sometimes. I didn't take my temp this morning as I'm debating on whether I should keep it on or not. I want to so I know what's going on in my body but I just don't know :nope: I'm still taking my Vitex... I'm just really torn. 
Poor hubby thinks it's his fault we haven't conceived yet. Bless him. He had a genetic disorder that causes his teeth to be really chalky and brittle and they're in pretty bad shape (as much as I urge him to go to the dentist *rolls eyes*). He seems to think that that is the reason we aren't pregnant yet. Poor bloke. No amount of me showing him my charts is convincing him. We've had a few fights over the past few days and have just been generally snippy with each other. As amazing as he is, it just really bothers me that he thinks I just sit on my phone all day. I guess he'll just never know what I do in a day. Oh well.


----------



## kksy9b

hi everyone! so sorry about all these absences lately! my computer got half a glass of water dumped on it..whoops! had to let it dry out for a couple days and thank goodness it seems to be working okay. It was a bit too much to respond to on my phone so had to wait until I had the laptop back. Going to start catching up now!


----------



## kksy9b

curiosity- how frustrating with the mortgage company!! i hope you get it sorted soon and can be done with them. so sweet with your DH and nephews. Chart is looking great so far...hopefully you can confirm ovulation in a couple more days. We are pretty much right in line...hopefully we both get our positives in 2 weeks!

liles- how are you feeling? what was the actual beta number? Yes, like you said, once you get over 6000 you dont expect to see it doubling in 48 hours. i hope that your scan friday will really put your heart at ease :hugs: how is your little guy doing?

matts- congratulations again! are you going to wait to tell people or start telling early?

tiny- i'm glad AF was kinder to you with you and that the vitex is already helping. I think NTNP is a great approach to make it more relaxed and take some of the pressure off. Good luck with your driving! sorry you and your DH have been snippy at each other lately. Trying can be so stressful and I hope it gets better for you soon. I stay home with my DS and I completely understand what goes into each day :hugs::hugs:

glong- like liles said, you should ovulate within a couple days of your first positive...did you monitor your CM at all? No matter which day, you should be covered. how is your tww going so far? Not too much longer before you start testing!

proud- i'm sorry about the bleeding hun :hugs: it sounds like next month on vacation and being relaxed (and probably tipsy too) will help. Is it a kid free trip? if so, is it just you all going or going with other friends? 

kitty- i'm sorry that it has all been so frustrating for you..i hope you get some answers soon. This is the thermometer i have and i really love it. it stores your previous 60 temps so if you forget/are unable to record for awhile (no internet etc), its not an issue. 

https://www.amazon.com/Easy-Home-Th...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00

jwilly- congratulations!!!! H&H 9 months to you! How are you feeling so far? Has some of the shock worn off?

green- how are you doing hun?

Ali- good to see you over here!! love that we get to follow each other from waiting to trying and hopefully preggo soon :) And DH and I stalked houses online years before we actually moved...it made it a lot easier honestly when we started looking for real because we knew exactly what we wanted/didn't want!

les- sounds like an amazing trip! eek! can't wait for you to start testing! when do you think you will start?

chocolatechip- yay!! glad you are feeling good about this cycle an had some good timing! When do you think you'll start testing?

mrsunicorn- wowzers, those are definitely positive tests! You should ovulate within a 24-48 hours of the first test. based on what you wrote, i would say you O'd 2 days ago. And I think it's a great outlook to have with earlier O means earlier testing :)

arturia- oh, i am so so glad to hear your news! its great that you all were able to figure out a way to make it work and can continue to try!!

banana- good to hear from you! and you never know! I know one gal on here who only DTD once 3-4 days before O and got preggo....it really does only take one!

happy- i said it in your journal but i'm still over here laughing :haha: have a great bachelorette weekend!

AFM, I am 2 dpo today and hoping to confirm and get CH in the morning. We had good timing..was hoping to have gotten in a BD on O day (Monday) but unfortunately we weren't able to. However, based on CM, I think I O'd Sunday night into Monday, meaning we actually wound up with really great timing. Feeling good and looking forward to testing next week! DS and I are heading out of town tomorrow for a visit with my parents so it will be a nice distraction. I'll be 8dpo when I get back so you best believe I'll be busting out those test strips :haha:

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## glong88

I'm 6dpo will begin testing Saturday.

Yea I did I had 
EWCM cd 10 and cd 12 
positive opk cd 13 and cd 14
Dtd cd 10, 12, 13, 14..


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kk it is a kid free trip! Our 2nd one ever! I'm nervous but so excited &#128516; I actually won the trip at my company's Christmas party last year and we decided to use it as a anniversary trip since we never went on a true honeymoon.


----------



## kksy9b

Glong- you had amazing timing!! FX you get your positive! Will be stalking Saturday for test pics!

Proud- wahoo! A free kid free trip sounds amazing :) I am leaving DS for a weekend in May and am so nervous about it. I've left him one other time overnight but that was still leas than 24 hours gone...never for multiple nights. So I completely understand being nervous to go! But you know that they will do great! Are your parents/in laws coming to watch them?

AFM, got my CH today!!! Super excited. I'm not sire what my temps will do for the next couple days since I'll be at my parents and in a new environment. I'll just disregard them if its too wonky. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## lilesMom

Tiny glad ur less ttc stressed xxx
Sometimes a step back is just what we need
U can still bd at right times
But less focus can help xxx
Hope dh and u r good again soon
We all get those patches x
Dust to u 

Kk hurray for coming back at testing time.
Should make the week fly for u xx
Dust too :)
My betas were two weeks apart.
First was 9045
Second was 97399
So just over four days doubling time 
I'm disregarding um though.
They went up a lot 
Scan is tomorrow and more reliable :)


----------



## lilesMom

Proud babymoon sounds great :)
Enjoy x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

kksy9b said:


> Glong- you had amazing timing!! FX you get your positive! Will be stalking Saturday for test pics!
> 
> Proud- wahoo! A free kid free trip sounds amazing :) I am leaving DS for a weekend in May and am so nervous about it. I've left him one other time overnight but that was still leas than 24 hours gone...never for multiple nights. So I completely understand being nervous to go! But you know that they will do great! Are your parents/in laws coming to watch them?
> 
> AFM, got my CH today!!! Super excited. I'm not sire what my temps will do for the next couple days since I'll be at my parents and in a new environment. I'll just disregard them if its too wonky. Hope everyone has a great day!

My grandparents are actually gonna come stay with them at our house that way they are in their environment still. Should be easier on them and on my grandparents. I know they will be in good hands. Only other time we have been away was 2 years ago for our 5 year anniversary we spent two nights at the beach like 2 hours away. This is the first big trip. We will be gonna for 3 nights but pretty much on the other side of the country since we live in Florida and we are going to Nevada :haha: I'm nervous and excited but I can't wait it's our first big trip and it's been on our bucket list to visit Vegas! 
2 weeks and 5 days till vacation time &#128516;


----------



## AliJo

Kk - Yes, it's exciting! Really hoping to see a BFP from you soon! I have a good idea what I want for a house. I don't mind if I need to some updating, but it needs to be in good shape. I really don't want to deal with foundation, electrical, or plumbing issues. Enjoy your visit with your parents!


----------



## kksy9b

Liles- hose look like fab numbers! Only one more day to your scan!

Proud- I definitely see how it would.be hard to go so far away. But they will be in great hands and I'm sure you and your hubby will have an amazing time alone together

Ali-what kinds of things do you ant in a house?


----------



## greenarcher

KK - your chart looks fabulous, girl! FX this is your month.

Liles - GL at the scan! Hope your LO is looking great, your betas are way high, I'm sure you're fine. 

ProudArmyWife - super jealous of your trip! Have a great time!


----------



## arturia

We got our possession date yesterday for our new house! June 7th. So excited!

Hope everyone is doing OK.


----------



## AliJo

Kk - I want an open floor plan, at least 4 bedrooms 2 bath, and a full basement that is finished or can be finished would be awesome. Also it needs to be out in the country, preferably with some acres! I can live with it not having an open floor plan, but I really want one. Finding a home out in the country in the right location for the right price will prove difficult.


----------



## kksy9b

Arturia- awesome news!! It will be here in no time!

Ali-It definitely makes it easier when you know what to look for. And with the open plan, as long as it has good bones to the house, you can typically remodel and open it up how you'd like


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats arturia xx


----------



## OhHappyZ

Ali aww that sounds like a wonderful home! I want that too but it is impossible in southern California haha we are packed in here like sardines!!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Arturia, fantastic news about house and possible bfp in a couple of weeks! After all the hard work and stress you must be over the moon :happydance:

Liles, glad you're still feeling good about things!

Green, how is this cycle going for you?

Proud, sorry :witch: got you, hopefully it's just pill getting out of your system and making way for a lovely clean cycle this cycle :hugs:

Tiny, sorry it is proving hard for you and DH at the moment, I really do understand how it feels worrying there is something wrong with you. I have worried about my cycles for over 2 years and DH finds me really hard to deal with over it. When you just want something so badly it is so hard not to let it get you down. I have found vitex is helping me, it can take 6 weeks to 3 months to work so don't lose heart! Xx

Ali, sounds like you have similar ideas to me on a house, ours will need heating put in when we get it and redecoration but overall it is sturdy :) have you seen any more you like?

Glong, so excited you're so close to testing! Fx'd this is your month :hugs:

Mrsunicorn hopefully you have now ovulated! Good luck!

Matts hope all is going well with pregnancy!

Happy, glad you are finding it easier to check cervix position, I don't usually use that method but when I have it is really hard to tell much :blush:

Kk how exciting we are both on the same dpo! I am really pleased as following confusion last month I had my usual o bloating this month so left no doubt when I ovulated even before FF confirmed it. I'm hopeful that means it was healthy! Hate to symptom spot early as I don't want to be obsessive but other signs it is healthy are cramping, hunger, sore boobs and tiredness :) when are you planning to start testing Hun?

Hope I haven't missed anyone and you're all OK! House is now being pushed along so I'm hoping we're nearly there :) xx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Curiosity - yep I o'd early so I'm 3 DPO too! Also trying my best to not symptom spot, but not much going on really. Think I'll be testing around 9dpo. Great news about the house - finally!

Arturia- congrats on the house!

Lilies - good luck for tomorrow hun. I'll be thinking of you. X


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Mrsunicorn! I hope we hear soon for my sanity :haha: So exciting you're the same dpo Hun :) not too long to wait til 9dpo!


----------



## glong88

Lilesmom good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies for the good wishes xxx

Lots of lovely bfps now over the next few weeks xxx
Loads of :dust: Xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Good luck Liles! Xx


----------



## tinymumma

Arturia, congrats on the house news!! :happydance: All the best for this next step in your journey of life xx 

Curiosity, yay for your house news too!! Come on finalising!! So excited for you :hugs: Feeling a little more optimistic about the Vitex this cycle. It only took once cycle last time for everything to work properly but that was a full cycle. I had a big dip this morning (I've decided I will continue to temp), so hopefully today is O day. We hadn't BD in a few days and we did last night and I could tell there was HEAPS of swimmers (TMI!!) Will just continue to go with the flow. 

Kk, a little trip sounds like an amazing distraction! 8DPO when you come back too!! Can't wait to see your test :hugs: 

Proud, that sounds like an amazing little holiday. I don't know how you could do it!! I struggle to let my mum look after Leo for a few hours when I went for a drive the other day! In saying that he is only 19 months old and is breastfed on demand, lol. I hope you and hubby have an amazing time xxx 

Lilesmom, gl for your scan lovie xx Would love it if you put up pics! Such a wonderful time :hugs: 

Fx'd for all the ladies who are getting close to testing time! May this TWW be as successful as the last!! This really does seem to be the lucky thread <3

AFM, I've decided to keep temping, just for my own peace of mind, knowing that my cycles are doing what they should. As I explained to hubby, it can't help me get pregnant, as I usually don't know I've ovulated until 3 days after. Had a significant drop this morning, so maybe this is it? Cd15 today, so if today is in fact O day, I'll be pretty chuffed! We didn't BD for three days prior to last night, so those swimmers were probably super chargers, haha. Hubby and I are better now, just had a few cranky days. It happens. He made up for it yesterday buy bringing me home TimTams and cookies :haha: Naughty since he knows I'm trying to eat healthier but that's his way of saying "sorry for being a dick spoon", lol. 
Eagerly awaiting updates from everyone xx Lots and lots of :dust: to all &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks girls xxx

Hurray for good timing tiny.
Fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## tinymumma

lilesMom said:


> Thanks girls xxx
> 
> Hurray for good timing tiny.
> Fingers crossed for u xxx

Thank you sweets xx I'm not going to think too much into it but if I do O today, I'll be over the moon! Going by my usual 27 day cycle (which it still was last month), my LP would be 12 days! :happydance: Obviously still too early to get excited but there's hope <3


----------



## greenarcher

Okay, Loled at "dick spoon"


----------



## tinymumma

greenarcher said:


> Okay, Loled at "dick spoon"

Glad I could give you a good giggle :hugs: Hoping you're well sweetness


----------



## AliJo

Lilies - Scanning back through stuff I haven't read. Yes I'm a licensed practical nurse at the moment (for about a year), but I graduate with my associates degree in nursing on May 6th! Then I just need to take state boards! My thoughts are with you for your scan tomorrow! 

OhHappy - I couldn't stand being cramped up! I can hardly handle small towns. Thus why I want to be out in the country. I love the privacy, the nature, the everything lol 

Curiosity - Oh yes plenty! Many way out of our price range :haha: I'm constantly looking. It's something to do to kill time. I can't wait to start the process. Location is a pain since I don't want to get far from OH's job and I have no clue where I may eventually work. I have a lot of options as a nurse so I'm not too concerned with location based on me. Then I'm considering the school systems. I make it complicated I think lol

Tiny - Glad things are better between you and hubs! Really hope this cycle works out for you!! 

AFM, Not much going on. Starting to feel a lot better since I have more free time now that I don't have a heavy load with nursing classes. It's crazy! Even my OH has noticed! We aren't so snippy with each other. Hoping it goes back to how it was before school started! We hardly ever fought back then. I could have counted on one hand at most 2 how many times we fought (In like 6 years of being together). Now these last two years of nursing classes.. well.. :shy: Just going to scratch all of those out lol. Stress can really mess with people! :wacko:

Now I'm going to sit back, wait for CD1, and watch for these BFPs roll in! 

Also if I missed anyone or anything big, I'm sorry! 

PS "dick spoon" :haha: Which made me think of something I read about how a penis is shaped to scoop out existing sperm. Probably a way to decrease the chance of the woman being impregnated by past sexual partners. So I guess dicks can actually act as spoons! How fitting.. :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

tinymumma said:


> Arturia, congrats on the house news!! :happydance: All the best for this next step in your journey of life xx
> 
> Curiosity, yay for your house news too!! Come on finalising!! So excited for you :hugs: Feeling a little more optimistic about the Vitex this cycle. It only took once cycle last time for everything to work properly but that was a full cycle. I had a big dip this morning (I've decided I will continue to temp), so hopefully today is O day. We hadn't BD in a few days and we did last night and I could tell there was HEAPS of swimmers (TMI!!) Will just continue to go with the flow.
> 
> Kk, a little trip sounds like an amazing distraction! 8DPO when you come back too!! Can't wait to see your test :hugs:
> 
> Proud, that sounds like an amazing little holiday. I don't know how you could do it!! I struggle to let my mum look after Leo for a few hours when I went for a drive the other day! In saying that he is only 19 months old and is breastfed on demand, lol. I hope you and hubby have an amazing time xxx
> 
> Lilesmom, gl for your scan lovie xx Would love it if you put up pics! Such a wonderful time :hugs:
> 
> Fx'd for all the ladies who are getting close to testing time! May this TWW be as successful as the last!! This really does seem to be the lucky thread <3
> 
> AFM, I've decided to keep temping, just for my own peace of mind, knowing that my cycles are doing what they should. As I explained to hubby, it can't help me get pregnant, as I usually don't know I've ovulated until 3 days after. Had a significant drop this morning, so maybe this is it? Cd15 today, so if today is in fact O day, I'll be pretty chuffed! We didn't BD for three days prior to last night, so those swimmers were probably super chargers, haha. Hubby and I are better now, just had a few cranky days. It happens. He made up for it yesterday buy bringing me home TimTams and cookies :haha: Naughty since he knows I'm trying to eat healthier but that's his way of saying "sorry for being a dick spoon", lol.
> Eagerly awaiting updates from everyone xx Lots and lots of :dust: to all &#10084;&#65039;

It definitely will not be easy. DH has a bet that I won't make it 1 hour off the plane before I start calling to check on them :haha: they absolutely adore my grandparents though so I know hey will be fine. Honestly it's probably going to be harder on me than them :haha: but I know we need it! Some alone adult time will do us good. We have very busy lives DH is a paramedic and I'm a nurse so both being in the medical field leads to little time for each other unfortunately. So I'm def looking forward to the quality time together


----------



## ProudArmyWife

AliJo said:


> Lilies - Scanning back through stuff I haven't read. Yes I'm a licensed practical nurse at the moment (for about a year), but I graduate with my associates degree in nursing on May 6th! Then I just need to take state boards! My thoughts are with you for your scan tomorrow!
> 
> OhHappy - I couldn't stand being cramped up! I can hardly handle small towns. Thus why I want to be out in the country. I love the privacy, the nature, the everything lol
> 
> Curiosity - Oh yes plenty! Many way out of our price range :haha: I'm constantly looking. It's something to do to kill time. I can't wait to start the process. Location is a pain since I don't want to get far from OH's job and I have no clue where I may eventually work. I have a lot of options as a nurse so I'm not too concerned with location based on me. Then I'm considering the school systems. I make it complicated I think lol
> 
> Tiny - Glad things are better between you and hubs! Really hope this cycle works out for you!!
> 
> AFM, Not much going on. Starting to feel a lot better since I have more free time now that I don't have a heavy load with nursing classes. It's crazy! Even my OH has noticed! We aren't so snippy with each other. Hoping it goes back to how it was before school started! We hardly ever fought back then. I could have counted on one hand at most 2 how many times we fought (In like 6 years of being together). Now these last two years of nursing classes.. well.. :shy: Just going to scratch all of those out lol. Stress can really mess with people! :wacko:
> 
> Now I'm going to sit back, wait for CD1, and watch for these BFPs roll in!
> 
> Also if I missed anyone or anything big, I'm sorry!
> 
> PS "dick spoon" :haha: Which made me think of something I read about how a penis is shaped to scoop out existing sperm. Probably a way to decrease the chance of the woman being impregnated by past sexual partners. So I guess dicks can actually act as spoons! How fitting.. :haha:


Congratulations on finishing nursing school! That's a huge accomplishment &#128516; And you are so right the stress of school can really mess with a couple. When I was going through nursing school DH was also finishing up his paramedic school at the same time and we were constantly at each other's throats. It was rough! The important thing is that you made it through it &#128516;


----------



## AliJo

Proud - Thank you! It has been rough and I'm not done, but I'm taking a break. I shouldn't because it'll be cheaper for me to keep going. I'm just so mentally and even physically exhausted from it all. My BSN can wait and maybe I can get hired somewhere that will pay for it.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies! I've been really busy the last couple days. Haven't really had time to catch up but probably will tomorrow. Nothing new here really. Cramping and some backache but nothing crazy. Hoping it stays that way. I started a new job yesterday and don't really want to tell anybody there yet so hoping I don't get morning sickness with this one. We've told our immediate family (considering dh is the oldest of 8 and 3 of them are married with kids, we've told quite a few people) But we're not planning on telling anybody else until after our ultrasound at the earliest. Which should be on the 23rd of May.


----------



## AliJo

Mattsgirl - Glad things seem to be going well for you!! I won't be telling even close family, because people in mine have a big mouth (AKA my father). At least not till it's closer to second tri. I might tell a few that I know won't spread anything. I also work with my stepmom and I can just see her letting it slip!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yea I almost didn't tell one of my brother in laws but hubby wouldn't let me not just tell him. He's 15 and with dd he told one of his friends who happens to be our Pastors son. Well our poor Pastor didn't know it was a secret and congratulated us and gave us a big hug in front of a bunch of people. We tried to play it off but people ended up finding out before we were ready. Needless to say I was furious. Because even though we forgot to say it's a secret, we shouldn't have to. If it's not your news you don't share it! But I looked him in the eyes and told him if he tells ANYBODY he will never be allowed to hold the baby. I know everybody else is good about keeping secrets so I don't worry about them. I just can't help but tell my mom and sisters. We are SUPER close. Like we spend soooo much time together that I would end up slipping so we did it on our time.


----------



## tinymumma

Alijo, that's crazy about the winky spoon thing! I never knew that. Well, you learn something new everyday! Haha. 

Proud, it's always harder on us, lol. Leo apparently had the best time at nannies and only asked for mum three times just after I had left. Then mum told him that I went in the brooom (car) and apparently he just shrugged and went back to playing haha. When I got back he didn't want me to put him down though :haha: Adult time is much needed sometimes. I think that's part of why hubby and I have been so snippy. I can't even remember the last time we went out on a date! I hope your trip goes well and that you have an amazing time xxx

Matt, that's wonderful news that you're not feeling too poorly :hugs: Fx'd it stays that way and you have a very uneventful first Tri and rest of your pregnancy xxx We didn't tell anyone except our mothers and my best friends before 12 (due to our history). Honestly though neither of us believed he would make it until he was placed on my chest. Wishing you a H&H 9 months <3


----------



## glong88

7dpo bfn xx


----------



## lilesMom

Or dick spoon could be the spoon waiters used to use to tuck it back in after peeing so they wouldn't hve dirty hands :)
I'm not even sure when or if that happened ,
Just saw it in telly once :)

Glong still really early xxx
Out of 6 times preg.
Earliest I got bfp was 9 dpo once.
10 this time.
12 the other times
And I always test early even though I try not to xx 
Dust 

Ali hurray for a break.
Two years under pressure is enough for now 
Xx 
Dust


----------



## glong88

Yes i no its early. I will start to get dishearten about 10/11dpo if no second line!


----------



## lilesMom

Little bub is ok.:)
Measuring bang on still thank god .
Here is a pic of my lovely lil blob :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160422_13_06_50_Pro.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 8


----------



## glong88

Yay xxxx


----------



## mrs unicorn

yey lilies, such wonderful news!! xx


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats liles!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Awesome news liles! Great picture of bub :flower:


----------



## greenarcher

So glad everything is looking great liles!


----------



## kittykat7210

Cute blob!!! Glad everything is working out :)


----------



## greenarcher

LOL random idea - I think when I share my early ultrasound with my mom, I'm going to put googly eyes on it. That way when she cries, she'll at least laugh cry! (I'm the oldest, and she doesn't have any grandbabies yet)


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies :)

Archer nice idea.
I'm laughing and I cant see it :)


----------



## arturia

greenarcher said:


> LOL random idea - I think when I share my early ultrasound with my mom, I'm going to put googly eyes on it. That way when she cries, she'll at least laugh cry! (I'm the oldest, and she doesn't have any grandbabies yet)

That's hilarious! I had to struggle not to laugh out loud. :haha:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Congrats Liles! Cute little bean, that is so exciting :happydance:

Glong, sorry about bfn, still really early though! Fingers crossed :D

Tiny lol I've learned a lot from "dick spoon" haha that's a new one for me and everyone's suggestions of the meaning :haha: glad you are feeling upbeat and have had a bit of alone time. I hope you can confirm o soon as you are pretty close in dpo to me!

Green the googly eyes idea is hilarious :rofl: that's one way to break the news!

Proud I hope you enjoy your trip xx

All OK here, making myself a bit paranoid waiting for mortgage offer but otherwise OK. 4dpo today and still feeling fairly optimistic. At least if it doesn't happen this month we can use the time to get this house sorted!!


----------



## tinymumma

Liles, what a beautiful little bean!! :happydance: So gorgeous xxxx Glad to know everything is ok. Do you feel better about it now? :hugs: Keep updating us!! Please don't forget about us, lol. 

Green, :rofl: You're one funny duck. I think that's a lovely idea xxx 

Curiosity, good luck with the house!!! It's nice to hear you're positive thoughts about this cycle. Still have everything crossed you have a sticky little bean :hugs: 

Glong, still plenty of time for that second line to come up. Even then, with IC's some ladies don't get their BFPS until closer to AF date and by the time they do FRER's are blazing. Sending you lots of :dust: sweetie xx 

Les, how're you going lovie? We haven't heard much from you. Hoping all is well <3 

Loving all the theories about dick spoons by the way. Giving me a good giggle! 

AFM, only a .01 temp rise this morning, so yesterday wasn't O. I guess it doesn't really matter too much when O happens, as long as my lp gets longer!! Still going to stick with my original AF due date of the 5th with a 27 day cycle as it was still that length last cycle. I was king of hoping O had already happened but no matter. Very annoyed with hubby at the moment, DICK SPOON ALERT, :haha: He told me he had to work late but in fact was out drinking &#128545; I don't care about that as much (I prefer it as I don't have to deal with him) but I've told him countless times, just let me know. He ended up coming home in a cab at God knows what hour, so who knows where our car is. 
To top it all off, he was supposed to pay rent yesterday. We don't have much money left after my budget this week and I ant seem to find the recipt for rent in my snooping this morning. Will be a rude morning coffee for him this morning. Silly toss pot he is. 
Anyway, hoping everyone is well and I'm very eager to see some more :bfp:!!!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Tiny! Hope it's o soon then sweetie!

Lol other halves for you!!! There is a funny story about someone in my work who told his OH he was working late and instead he went to the races! Funnily enough he got caught out when she rang him as they chose that time to have a tannoy announcement :haha:

Let's hope he's super nice to you to make it up tomorrow Hun :D xx


----------



## tinymumma

~curiosity~ said:


> Thanks Tiny! Hope it's o soon then sweetie!
> 
> Lol other halves for you!!! There is a funny story about someone in my work who told his OH he was working late and instead he went to the races! Funnily enough he got caught out when she rang him as they chose that time to have a tannoy announcement :haha:
> 
> Let's hope he's super nice to you to make it up tomorrow Hun :D xx

Mmm, he seems apologetic this morning. Still haven't broached the subject of rent with him yet but I'm sure that will get him all snippy. 
Wow, what a catch!! Lol. Mine knows to just not answer his phone but sometimes he butt answers, lol. That's even more frustrating to be honest, lol.


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks for asking tiny - so sweet! I've been around checking in, and I'm happy to see everyone is in generally good spirits. I've just been so busy this week! Looking forward to a relaxing weekend.

So much love to you, curio, green, kk, liles, kitty, banana, jwill, matts, happy, MrsU, proud, arturia and everyone else :dust:

AFM: We're in escrow on our dream house :happydance:. This week was filled with the stress of a bidding war with 5 other buyers. We were outbid by two buyers, one who was also putting 20% down BUT they loved our cover letter and wanted to sell to us! DH and I are celebrating our anniversary this weekend and then my MIL is in town the weekend after that. AF is due Monday. I'm trying to not get too excited about my lovely little dip at 7DPO, but still kmfx that the witch is a no show &#128517;


----------



## ProudArmyWife

That's amazing les! Congratulations on the house and a happy early anniversary &#128516; Fingers crossed you get that :bfp: !!!!


----------



## tinymumma

Les, what an amazing time for you!! Sounds very busy but sooo worth it!! Wishing you all the best <3 <3 xxx Fx'd you get a nice sticky BFP cherry to top that lovely cake you've made :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

That's fab les, 
Well done. Xx
Must hve been a good letter.
So glad for u 
Hope ur temp dip leads to great things too x


----------



## lilesMom

Tiny sorry oh is being a Muppet xx
Hope he grovels xx 

Dust to all xxx


----------



## AliJo

Ladies!!! LOOK! I'm so excited!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Test1E.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats Ali!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Congratulations Ali!!!


----------



## AliJo

Thank you ladies! I'll be taking a FRER later! It doesn't feel real yet!


----------



## greenarcher

Beautiful line! Congrats Ali!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats Ali!


----------



## OhHappyZ

I'm in Vegas but had to pop in to say hi, and congratulations!!!!


----------



## chocolatechip

Congrats Alijo!


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats Ali :)
Woohoo.
Keep those bfps rolling xxx 
Congrats again xx


----------



## tinymumma

Ali, I didn't even have to zoom to see that!! Can't wait to see your FRER!!! :hugs: Congrats gorgeous!! 4 :bfp: s. Come on ladies, we need more! I'm in need of some more stick porn, lol.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats Ali!! Awesome line!! Can't wait to see the frer!


----------



## AliJo

Thank you everyone!! I'm so excited! Hubby was shocked, but he's excited as well!!

Here's my FRER with a 4 hour hold!
 



Attached Files:







Test2E.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mattsgirl

Beautiful line!!


----------



## AliJo

I rather enjoy looking at that beauty! :haha: It's so odd not having a single symptom. I hardly had any with my first, but literally nothing with this little one! 

I honestly can't wait to see some of you test!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

tinymumma said:


> Ali, I didn't even have to zoom to see that!! Can't wait to see your FRER!!! :hugs: Congrats gorgeous!! 4 :bfp: s. Come on ladies, we need more! I'm in need of some more stick porn, lol.

Stick porn :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ali that line is perfect! So excited for you &#128516; This thread is feeling lucky! Hope the luck rubs off on me this cycle :haha: 


Cycle day 4 here. AF almost gone now to just sit around and wait to O &#128514; DH and I don't chart or anything so will probably just :sex: every other day like we did ttc dd2. Worked like a charm then so might as well give it a shot again right? Plus it's fun &#128514;


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Think I've found the perfect way to announce when we finally get that :bfp: &#128516;&#128516;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AliJo

Proud - That was my plan for next month. Just didn't make it there! We only DTD once during my fertile period. We weren't trying and I was too busy to really do anything that week anyways. Got caught int he moment plus since we were going to try in May we started getting more careless. Now I've got a little one growing!


----------



## AliJo

Proud - That is perfect! Super cute!!


----------



## lilesMom

Very strong line :)
How far gone are u now so hon 
Congrats again.
X.


----------



## lilesMom

Just noticed ur updated ticker :)


----------



## glong88

9 dpo bfn


----------



## lilesMom

Hopefully still too early hon xxx 
Dust x


----------



## greenarcher

Ali - Lovely frer! Fabulous line porn ;)

Proud - OMG I LOVE IT! 

Glong - Still early. Only half of women have positives by that time, and most of them vvv faint (according to countdown, anyways). Could be your ICs aren't super sensitive. FX!


----------



## AliJo

Glong - Still early! My ICs didn't show till 14dpo (assuming I was 14dpo, AF was due). Yet my FRER was very positive.


----------



## glong88

AliJo said:


> Glong - Still early! My ICs didn't show till 14dpo (assuming I was 14dpo, AF was due). Yet my FRER was very positive.


I hope same happens :( but no symptoms


----------



## kittykat7210

Period came, definitely out now, and my temp has dropped 2 degrees since starting -_-


----------



## lesondemavie

Awww I'm so sorry kitty :hugs: I think I'm right behind you. Temp drop this am for me.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Glong fingers crossed its still just early. With DD2 I didn't have any symptoms just woke up one morning and tested and boom bfp. There's still a chance &#128516;

Kitty :hugs: here's to another cycle. Maybe it will be both of our lucky cycle :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs kitty xxx

Hugs if af arrives leson,
I like ur new pic x


----------



## ~curiosity~

Oh wow Ali, congratulations!! Yes that is fabulous line porn haha :haha: happy and healthy 9 months to you!

Hi Les! Hope all goes well with your house and really hope dip was just a fluke :winkwink: especially with that nice dip at 7dpo!

Sorry AF got you kittykat :( let's hope it's a quick journey to o for you :hugs:

Glong sorry it's still BFN but is still very early, it could still all change Hun :hugs:

Army wife sounds like you'll have o well covered, not long! Love the announcement idea lol.

Tiny, hope things are going better now with OH!

Liles, Mrsunicorn, kk, green, happy, jwilly and Mattsgirl hope you're all OK lovely ladies :hugs:

6dpo here, just waiting...:)


----------



## lilesMom

Fingers crossed for u hon x
Lots of :dust:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Lilesmom! Hope you and little bean are OK :hugs: xx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks.
All good I think and hope :) xx


----------



## AliJo

Good luck Curiosity!! Need more line porn!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Kitty - sorry about af, here's to a new cycle!

Glong - def too early to be disappointed by a bfn, looking forward to seeing today's test!

Curiosity- I'm 7 DPO so just ahead of you, but sat here twiddling my thumbs too! Not much going on in terms of symptoms at all. Had my secondary oestrogen surge I think as my cm has increased and gone almost fertile again, plus my temps have dipped. Even though I'm not hopeful I cannot wait to start testing, I hate not knowing for sure.


----------



## glong88

Bfn on frer 10dpo


----------



## kittykat7210

So my bleeding stopped and my temp is still up... Wtf is happening XD


----------



## mrs unicorn

kitty, have you tested?


----------



## kittykat7210

Last time I tested was 3 days ago and it was completely blank I'm going to the doctors today hopefully for a blood test!


----------



## lilesMom

Kitty def something funny going on
U got faint line earlier too didn't u xx
Hope Dr helps xx


----------



## AliJo

Kitty - That is strange. Hope you can figure out what is going on! 

Glong - Still early!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Unicorn - I'll be stalking you and curiosity both!


----------



## greenarcher

Curiosity and Uni - when are you guys going to start testing?

Glong - sorry to hear love, but you're not out yet! :hugs:

Kitty - How very strange! Hope you get some answers tomorrow!

AFM - 2 DPO! Probably going to test May 1 :)


----------



## mrs unicorn

weeeeeellllll I was going to wait till 10dpo but that ain't happening, I'm itching to test already! Might do a sneaky one tomorrow at 8 dpo - I know, I know it'll be negative but it makes me feel better!


----------



## greenarcher

:haha: Unicorn - do it! Just don't let yourself get down if it's negative.


----------



## mrs unicorn

haha! You are a bad influence!! I won't be down, I honestly don't think it's happened this cycle but I want to know for sure. Even got my new workout plan organised to start on the 30th. I'll be 12 dpo so it would have showed up by then.


----------



## glong88

Spoken to doctors.

Will be doing 21 day bloods next month if AF arrives to make sure all I working well.

Between me and my partner we've had 4 other pregnancies and all have progressed as should (no chemicals no miscarriage) and all happened in the first month of trying so to be on month 4 is very unusual so doctors agreed for the 21day bloods


----------



## greenarcher

Glong - how were you tracking your cycle this month?

Unicorn - at 12 DPO, 20% of pregnant women still don't have a positive result! Just sayin'


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kitty hope you get some answers

Unicorn, glong and curiosity fingers crossed for you ladies! Hope to see more BFPs soon &#128516;

Cd 6 here just hanging out waiting to O. Thinking if we don't catch this month might give opks a try next month. For now I'm just focusing on getting healthy. Pretty excited I weighed myself this morning and I am down 8lbs in a month and a half :happydance: my usual pattern is I finally start losing weight and then turn up pregnant so maybe it's a good sign :haha: now if I could just shake this cold I've gotten. 

:dust: to all


----------



## greenarcher

Proud - sorry you're not feeling well, and that's a really funny pattern! As soon as you start losing weight, baby says, NOPE, time to start putting it back on!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

greenarcher said:


> Proud - sorry you're not feeling well, and that's a really funny pattern! As soon as you start losing weight, baby says, NOPE, time to start putting it back on!

Thanks green! And I know right! It never fails. With dd1 we had tried for a year and I finally gave up and started focusing on exercising etc and boom BFP that month. Dd2 i had just come off the pill and started dropping the weight and exercising and again BFP. Fingers crossed I can keep the trend up :haha: although I'm hoping to continue exercising and eating heathy this time when I do get a BFP. I put on about 40lbs with each of my other pregnancies. I'm convinced all the ice cream I ate is why dd2 was 9lbs :haha:


----------



## AliJo

Proud - I was just settling into focusing on losing weight since classes stopped. Now I'm expecting.. so halt on that! I'm going to watch what I eat, though and keep the weight gain at a minimum. I've been lucky and I don't have an increased appetite yet!


----------



## tinymumma

Good morning beautiful people :hugs: 
Proud, wow, 8lbs!! You go girl!! :happydance: Fx'd that's the thing that gets you over the line, so you can get two beautiful pink ones! Sorry to hear you're not feeling well xx Who knows, maybe the increased mucous could happen in other regions as a little helping hand? I was sick when I got pregnant with DS. Good luck honey xxx 

Kitty, how very odd! I hope the doctors have gone well. Maybe your "AF" was just Bub snuggling in really well? My fingers are crossed for you honey xx Sending you lots of love and :dust: 

Curiosity and Unicorn, can't wait to see your tests ladies! How're you both feeling? Charts are looking good <3 

Glong, that's good that the doctor has ordered tests. 4 LO's first go, wowser! You both must be fertile myrtles! I really hope that it's just been a bit of bad luck and you get your BFP very soon xx Hppefully in the next few days! :hugs:

Kksy9b, how're you going lovely? You've been a tad quite. Hoping all is well :hugs:

Ali, that's ones gorgeous FRER!! Love it! So beyond happy for you sweetheart. As I was saying to Lilesmom, don't forget about us! Wishing you the happiest and healthies 9 months xxx 

Lilesmom, glad to hear you're feeling well xx Any major symptoms for you yet? 

Les, how're you love? Love the new avatar by the way. Totally adorable <3 

Hopefully I didn't miss anyone xx 
AFM, I got my crosshairs his morning :happydance: I had a sneaking suspicion yesterday when I had a look at my chart and sure enough they popped up this morning. O cd16! That's 3 days earlier than normal!! Weeeeeeee. This did happen last month though and they changed to cd 18 but as of now, I'm in the TWW. We BD cd14 and twice cd16! Not putting much hope into that though as my main focus is my lp (she says now even though when she gets to 8 DPO she'll be convinced she's pregnant, :rofl: 
On a completely different note, we got some amazing news about my brother. I don't know if I've told any of you this but about 7 months ago he was diagnosed with end stage renial failure. He's only 21, the poor bloke. He already has multipule disabilities so this was a real kick in the guts. I walk Bub and myself to mums everyday to help look after him. When we found out I was visiting for a few days (while hubby moved all our things into our new house) and he looked to have a hernia. Mum took him to the hospital that afternoon and they confirmed hernia and sent him home. The next day he called me into his room and the poor thing looked half dead. He was telling me what was wrong and it sounded like he was having a heart attack. I called mum and the ambulance and sat with him while we waited. He started screaming in pain from leg cramps (his nerve endings are shot from the ataxia so for him to be in pain, it has to be pretty bad). The ambos and mum got there around the same time and took him off to hospital. That's when they told us his kidneys had failed. They said if he had been left for another day or two, he wouldn't have made it. The Dude has been through so much and the way he had handled all of this is amazing. 
So, the good news. He is blood type A and his surgeon has just done 2 type A transplants, so he's next! We're all so excited. He'll still be on medication for the rest of his life and will need another transplant in the future but as soon as he gets this one, he won't be on the machine anymore :happydance: 
Sorry about the novel loves but I've already told everyone I know and I just wanted to share our joy <3
Lots of love and :dust: to all and I hope to see some more :bfp: very soon xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I'm sorry for being silent for so long...DS and I have been out of town visiting my parents. I was only able to get on Bnb for a minute or two at a time and this thread moves so fast! We just got home and I will start the catch up tonight. Can't wait to see what you all are up to!!!


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> Hi all! I'm sorry for being silent for so long...DS and I have been out of town visiting my parents. I was only able to get on Bnb for a minute or two at a time and this thread moves so fast! We just got home and I will start the catch up tonight. Can't wait to see what you all are up to!!!

Oh that's right :dohh: I hope you had a wonderful time xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Tiny, that is fantastic news, especially after all he's been through! I hope the op goes smoothly and he recovers quickly after everything. You sound like a fantastic sister hun xx

Kk glad you're OK, hope you've had a good time away! Chart is looking great, when will you test?

Sorry about BFN Glong, keep your chin up Hun, there's still time xx

Proud, congratulations on your fantastic weight loss! At least if baby comes along you won't mind gaining weight :winkwink:

Green, chart is also looking good, do you have a test date in mind? I'm planning to test on the 30th at 12dpo :)

Mrsunicorn, good luck testing!! I'll be snooping :ninja: I'll test on Saturday if no AF. I reckon no symptoms can be a good sign. I had a big temp dip, bloating, cramping, heartburn and sore boobs today so some secondary surge for me! I'd not really had anything til today.

Liles glad all's good!

Les, look at your chart with a lovely temp rise!! Good luck Hun xx

Kittykat I hope you get answers soon, how many dpo are you now? Something must be going on there!

Ali, happy and Mattsgirl hope you're all good today :) sorry if I missed anyone, :dust: to all :)


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks tiny and curio! I'm good. Just, you know, obsessively checking for AF today. I wish that temp rise was a good sign, but my body tricked me like that last cycle. AF still came right on time. The witch usually arrives the evening of 11 DPO, so it's not unusual for there to still be no sign at this time. Will update in the morning, but still fully expecting this to become cd1 before bedtime tonight.


----------



## tinymumma

Oooh Les, I really hope she doesn't!! I have everything I possibly can, crossed for you xxx 

Curiosity, thank you love xxx We are very excited to get the phone call. I've told mum to call me as soon as she goes, no matter the time. It could be 2 in the morning because it all depends on when they get someone in. Hopefully it isn't too long of a wait!


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks for the support guys, I am now 20dpo cd62, they did a urine test which surprise surprise was negative then took my height, weight blood pressure and a load of other bits to conclude whether or not I am healthy, nothing wrong there, then did a load of blood tests to which I will get results on Friday, and they said depending on the results of those I may have to have an ultrasound, still leaves me hanging though XD


----------



## tinymumma

kittykat7210 said:


> Thanks for the support guys, I am now 20dpo cd62, they did a urine test which surprise surprise was negative then took my height, weight blood pressure and a load of other bits to conclude whether or not I am healthy, nothing wrong there, then did a load of blood tests to which I will get results on Friday, and they said depending on the results of those I may have to have an ultrasound, still leaves me hanging though XD

How frustrating for you. Friday is a long time to wait :( Hugs honey xx I hope this is all sorted soon and you just have a shy little bean in there. Is there anyway you can get your bloods earlier? I don't know where you live but for me is Tuesday and 3 days is an awfully long time!


----------



## AliJo

Tiny - I won't forget about you guys!! Even if we're expecting at different times, I feel we're all in this together!! 

Kk - Oh right, I knew you were going to out visiting parents! I knew there was a reason you were probably not talking, but couldn't quite place it! Been super busy myself!

Kitty - I'm glad the process is at least started for you!

I'm doing well, need to call and make an appointment still. Kind of want to go get a weeks estimator! 

I'll catch up better later when I'm not on my phone!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thank for the wel wishes ladies. Feeling rather crummy at the moment but took some medicine and can finally breath properly now it's just combating the terrible body aches (which the fact that it was leg day aunday and I can hardly walk does not help) at least DH is at work tonight and tomorrow night (Monday & Tuesday) hopefully by the time he's home for the night I will feel somewhat up to :sex: :haha: 

Kitty fingers crossed you get some answers one way or the other soon. I really hope it's your BFP but either way I'm sure it will just be nice to know what is going on. 

Les did the :witch: end up showing?! I'm on the edge of my seat. 

I know I've left some people out but I'm replying on my phone and going off of memory (which sucks right now I have cold medicine brain :haha: )

:dust: all around


----------



## lesondemavie

No, no AF yet. I have that heavy feeling though, like the witch is coming. I'm dreading tonight. Every now and again I have a cycle that starts with waking up in the middle of the night to AF and bad cramps. I'm completely out of ICs bc I left them at the hotel this weekend :dohh:. Nothing to do but pop a Tylenol (no ibuprofen just in case) and cuddle into bed. Hope I sleep well either way! :sleep:


----------



## kksy9b

I'm here again! Not too bad..only 11 pages to go through and really looking forward to hearing where you ladies are at. Done traveling for a couple weeks and will be able to chat more with you gals!


----------



## tinymumma

Ali, yay!! When I finally get my BFP, I'll definitely be sticking around. I feel as if we've all bonded. It would be sad to lose all you lovely ladies! <3 

Les, I still have everything crossed for you!! Hopefully she stays away for the next 9 months!! Hehehe 

Kksy9b, I hope you had a wonderful time with DS and the family :hugs: Nice to have you back with us xx


----------



## kksy9b

curiosity- glad you felt confident when you O'd..it's always so reassuring to know you've popped that egg out. How have you been feeling? When are you going to start testing? I'm feeling good..honestly no symptoms but i haven't had much time to think about it! 

mrs unicorn- you usually get your secondary surge around 2-4dpo...so the increase in CM may be a good early pregnancy symptom!! When are you going to start testing?

glong- im glad your doctors are being proactive in checking you out. hopefully you wont need to keep the appointment but I'm sure its nice knowing there is an action plan just in case. my doctor is having me come in at 4 months trying as well if we aren't preggo.

liles- love love love the scan picture! So happy bub is doing perfect :cloud9:

tiny- hahahaha...dick spoon....definitely made me laugh! Sorry about your DH not being honest about going out. Hopefully he will be more considerate in the future. that is awesome that you got your CH 3 days earlier!! Feeling very hopeful for your LP this month. Oh bless you and your family. I'm so sorry for all your brother has had to endure and am so happy he is next on the list. I pray he goes through surgery without complications and recovers quickly :hugs: 

green- hahaha...love your googly eye idea! yay for 2dpo- can't wait to see your CH!! 

Ali- another massive CONGRATULATIONS!! So so excited for you!!

Proud- oh wow, both being in the medical field must be hard to see each other a whole lot. It will make your trip extra special i'm sure. have fun with BD'ing! Definitely the fun part of the month ;) Love the announcement idea getting to incorporate your other kiddos. and massive congrats on the weight loss! and holy smokes, 9 pounds :shock: Super Momma over here..well done! I thought my less than 7 pounder was bad :haha:

matts- congrats on the new job! Who has had the best reaction when you've announced to them? Less than a month to your scan!

kittey- :hugs::hugs: i really really hope you get some answers soon

les- yay for being in escrow!!! it's so so exciting getting to move, especially when its into your dream home! when is your close date? FX that the witch stays away and that tomorrow brings good news. Will be stalking in the AM!!

happy- how was your bachelorette weekend??

Robinson, chocolatechip, Arturia, Banana, Shorman, Rein- hope you ladies are doing all well and look forward to hearing your updates!

AFM, what a fun fun weekend we had! Got to visit my parents and Charles just had a blast. Seriously, my parents ran the poor kid ragged with all the fun. He was a big cranky baby today but hopefully getting to sleep in his own bed tonight will help reset him. 

Cycle wise, I'm 7dpo. Not really any symptoms to report. I have had some increased CM today (TMI alert: at one point it was dripping out after peeing!). Hoping its a good sign but you just never know. I also feel like my nips have been extra sensitive but I swear, they pretty much are constantly sensitive these days. They got so tough from BF'ing but I think they are whimping out again lol. I did feel some shooting pains up to my armpits, but could have just made it up in my mind. I've been temping the last few days but am not inputting until I see what tomorrow (being in my normal environment) does and see if they are consistent. I MIGHT test in the AM but am not set. I dont feel the need this month to test like I did last :shrug:

In any case, can't wait to talk to you all tomorrow!!


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm on NHS so everything takes ages XD it would be 4 days for results, which I think (don't know though XD) is normal! I've not had this long of a cycle for ages! It's crazy!

Anyone experience a really slow bbt drop?


Edit: ignore me, ive just had a gush of AF, I'm just praying it stays for a week so I can start a new cycle! Temps are lowering but still quite high though!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Tiny - amazing news about your brother! I hope the operation happens quickly and your brother has a speedy recovery and can enjoy life feeling well!

Kitty - with any luck you'll get the results by the end of the week then? 

Kk - I didn't know that it normally happens around 2-3dpo. That's interesting! Your weekend away sounds fab!

Proud - amazing effort with the weight loss! I'm starting a new workout program this weekend (I'll have my bfn by then for sure) so I'll keep you in mind when I'm losing motivation! Hope you feel better soon.

Leson - sorry af is playing silly bu*gars. Hope you manage to get a good nights sleep.

Afm - erm I tested this morning :dohh: what's wrong with me?! It was obviously bfn, but i still had the urge to do it even though it's too early and isn't actually telling me anything!


----------



## glong88

I no you ladies have had some crazy shadows on these tests and given my frer was bfn yesterday not holding much hope...

Thoughts??? 11dpo...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## tinymumma

glong88 said:


> I no you ladies have had some crazy shadows on these tests and given my frer was bfn yesterday not holding much hope...
> 
> Thoughts??? 11dpo...

I see a line!! I didn't even have to zoom. Quite amazing since I don't have my glasses on. It looks grey though. Does it have colour at all? I have everything crossed for you sweetheart xx


----------



## glong88

I'm not sure :-/


----------



## mrs unicorn

I had some epic shadows on these last cycle, BUT this one does look darker than mine. Really hope it looks pink. X


----------



## lilesMom

glong88 said:


> I no you ladies have had some crazy shadows on these tests and given my frer was bfn yesterday not holding much hope...
> 
> Thoughts??? 11dpo...

I'm on my phone and a line is catching my eye
Could very well be start of bfp 
No one could see mine at first in my pics
But I could see it in real life
Must be pretty good to see even in pic :)
Hurray.
Hoping it gets good and strong so ur left in no doubt.
But looks like start of bfp to me 
Hurray xx


----------



## lilesMom

Tiny.
Hope ur bro gets his transplant soon
And it all goes really well for him xxx
Its so unfair how some people r handed out way more to deal with than they should be xxx
Hugs.
Hope ye r all well xx
Lots of dust

I fell right to sleep last night was wrecked !!
Going to Dublin for hosp app next two days 
For lil squish.
So packing today.
For a little bit after I got bfp
I felt maybe id be out of place here then
But I really really want to see ye all get your bfps xxx 
I couldn't leave now
( unless ye kicked me out :))


Dust to all.
I know I haven't addressed everyone 
But my brain is fuzzy.
Rooting for lots of bfps xxx


----------



## glong88

I did a different test with an hour hold no fluids....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lilesMom

Glong I've always used one step.
Never had false pos on them ever
Xxx 
Best of luck


----------



## glong88

Thought I could see something so opened it up to photo straight away... ( I no not good but I literally took picture right away) 

Surely 2 different tests with different wee wouldn't give evaps???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lilesMom

glong88 said:


> I did a different test with an hour hold no fluids....

I'm on my phone
Cant really see it on this one.
Prob need bigger pic
But feel like something catching my eye 
Can u see line on it x


----------



## lilesMom

glong88 said:


> Thought I could see something so opened it up to photo straight away... ( I no not good but I literally took picture right away)
> 
> Surely 2 different tests with different wee wouldn't give evaps???

I can see it here
Woohoo
Congrats xxx
Hurray x
Great news x


----------



## glong88

See photo above of it out of case


----------



## glong88

lilesMom said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> Thought I could see something so opened it up to photo straight away... ( I no not good but I literally took picture right away)
> 
> Surely 2 different tests with different wee wouldn't give evaps???
> 
> I can see it here
> Woohoo
> Congrats xxx
> Hurray x
> Great news xClick to expand...

Won't say it's a Bfp until I see it on a frer and digi confirms


----------



## kittykat7210

Good luck :) looks positive to me!! It is possible to have 2 Evaps in a row with 2 different wee's as I had that this month, I had 4 Evaps this month with different tests :( but hopefully yours are true bfp's!!!


----------



## lilesMom

I still hve a silly grin on my face for u glong xxx 
Looking forward to ur frer
Xxx
To me its pos :)


----------



## lilesMom

Aren't evaps if they come up outside the time frame.
A line within the time frame to me is pos xxx


----------



## glong88

Hope so! Will do a cheapie tonight and then a frer in morning


----------



## lilesMom

Kitty Kat
Glad u finally hve af.
U can move on To fresh cycle xxx
Limbo sucks x 
Would u normally be that late?
Hugs x


----------



## lilesMom

glong88 said:


> Hope so! Will do a cheapie tonight and then a frer in morning

It took me ages to get pos in eve pee.
Xx
So don't get disheartened if this eve one doesn't show it
But fingers crossed for confirming for u
Xxx


----------



## glong88

I'm feeling hopeful!  fingers crossed thank you


----------



## kittykat7210

Nope never been this late, a 62 day long cycle is a record for me in the last 2 years (since my cycles finally regulated after BC)! About double what they normally are XD it's silly!


----------



## lilesMom

I hope u don't mind me saying this
But it sounds more like a drawn out chemical kitty
Hope ur ok whichever it is.
Hope u get lovely sticky definite bfp this cycle xxx


----------



## napamermaid

Fair play 2 u for waiting glong i know i couldnt wait. You have great strength. Im voting bfp all the way. What wud ur due date be?


----------



## kittykat7210

It's kind of what I think as well, it's quite clotty (sorry if tmi) which is what it was like when I miscarried last time, it's just frustrating, there's not much I can do, onwards and upwards to the next cycle, I promised myself when we started trying again I wouldn't let it get me down, so I'm attempting to do that, stress doesn't help conception or pregnancy so I'm trying to not stress (which is so hard for me, I'm a stressful person haha)


----------



## glong88

Alfiecat said:


> Fair play 2 u for waiting glong i know i couldnt wait. You have great strength. Im voting bfp all the way. What wud ur due date be?



7th January.


----------



## napamermaid

Lovely new year baby. Fab x


----------



## lilesMom

kittykat7210 said:


> It's kind of what I think as well, it's quite clotty (sorry if tmi) which is what it was like when I miscarried last time, it's just frustrating, there's not much I can do, onwards and upwards to the next cycle, I promised myself when we started trying again I wouldn't let it get me down, so I'm attempting to do that, stress doesn't help conception or pregnancy so I'm trying to not stress (which is so hard for me, I'm a stressful person haha)

There's no tmi in ttc :)
Huge hugs hon.
Ur doing great at staying calm.
Def better to try focus on pos things.
Helped me get through too.
Xxx
But if u need to, its ok to vent too.
Keeping my fingers crossed for nice sticky bean for u this cycle.
I've had three losses since my son.
Was losing hope a little of anything but losses.
But so far so good 
My bro and sil had 5 mc and 3 chemicals after their last child.
Now are halfway through with a sticky bean.
It can and will happen hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Do u take anything kitty.
I take 5 mg folic acid all the time.
I took baby aspirin (prescribed) this time 
From when I got bfp too.
My bro and sil swear by it.
Xxx


----------



## greenarcher

Omg congrats glong!! Fx it darkens!


----------



## glong88

greenarcher said:


> Omg congrats glong!! Fx it darkens!


Not saying Bfp until I've done a frer and got pregnant in words on digi


----------



## glong88

Couldn't wait for a frer... Deffo something vvvv faint in real life...

Can you see it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## glong88

...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jwilly

Hi ladies, 

Wow, it looks like i missed quite a bit! More BFPs! Very exciting! 

Sorry I swooped out so quick, I promise I wasn't abandoning. This past week has just been a whirlwind for us. We got our BFP last Sunday, and when I got my blood work done Tuesday, I was told my HCG levels were low. Fast forward to Friday when we got our second set of results back, the numbers didn't double and we were told I would miscarry. I started spotting last night, so it looks like I am back! It has been very difficult, but I am glad that I got to enjoy at least a day and a half of pregnancy bliss, and we are moving forward with a positive attitude! 

Not sure when we will be able to start trying again, or what my cycles will be like after this, but wanted to check in and see how everyone else was doing. Looks like I have a lot to catch up on!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh no jwilly I'm so sorry hun :hugs::hugs: I hope you're ok. Fx your cycle returns to normal quickly. Xxx


----------



## glong88

jwilly said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Wow, it looks like i missed quite a bit! More BFPs! Very exciting!
> 
> Sorry I swooped out so quick, I promise I wasn't abandoning. This past week has just been a whirlwind for us. We got our BFP last Sunday, and when I got my blood work done Tuesday, I was told my HCG levels were low. Fast forward to Friday when we got our second set of results back, the numbers didn't double and we were told I would miscarry. I started spotting last night, so it looks like I am back! It has been very difficult, but I am glad that I got to enjoy at least a day and a half of pregnancy bliss, and we are moving forward with a positive attitude!
> 
> Not sure when we will be able to start trying again, or what my cycles will be like after this, but wanted to check in and see how everyone else was doing. Looks like I have a lot to catch up on!

sorrry xxx


----------



## lesondemavie

Still no AF but a proper temp drop this am. Officially my longest cycle ever, but not my longest LP. Going to just keep waiting for AF.

Fx glong!

I'm so sorry jwill :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

After my medical mgt mc and my chemical 
My cycles came back normal really fast.
After d and c s took 5.5 weeks for af.
If ur body recognises it and u go natural,
U hve great chance of being back fast xx
Hugs jwilly xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Kitty- it sounds like a long chemical to me too :hugs::hugs: I hope hour body resets itself soon so you can move on to your next cycle 

Mes unicorn- sorry for the bfn. There is still LOTS of time!

Jwilly- :hugs::hugs: I hope you just have a slow riser and your bean is okay. We are always here for you...keep us updated :hugs:

Glong- I can TOTALLY see the start of a line!! FX in the coming days you see it start to darken!!

Liles- how are you feeling?

Les- I'm glad you are seeing some lengthening on your LP....and you're not out until she shows so you never know!

AFM, tested this morning and bfn as expected. My chart is going to be all wonky this month because I can't really use any of my temps from the weekend. So it was low today but maybe implanting? Will see what the coming days bring. Probably won't test tomorrow- DS has an important appointment in the morning and I need my mind fully concentrating on him

Eta- I just realized we left the air on last night where the rest of the cycle was heat. So I would expect to see a lower temp...oh well...this month chart will be more ovulation confirmation than analyzing post O temps!


----------



## chocolatechip

Getting definite AF cramps this morning :( 

Super disappointed


----------



## kksy9b

Oh chocolatechip, I'm sorry hun :hugs: have you started bleeding? Cramps can also be a pregnancy sign


----------



## glong88

...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## OhHappyZ

Jwilly- your strength and positivity are admirable. I hope i have your attitude when the time comes. Xoxo

GLONG!!!!! Omg!! #5!! Yay! :dance:


----------



## glong88

I'm so hopeful but until it's blazing or a digi confirms ( which I won't do until Friday ) then I'm still not pregnant... Not getting my hopes up until I see them beautiful words


----------



## lilesMom

Choc chip hugs hon.
Hope its not af.
Xxx

Kk , hopefully the air being on means ur temp is up
But air brought it down a bit :)
Bring on the bfp xx
I'm good thanks 
Nausea and tiredness isn't as terrible as it was.
But I think things r ok.
Just waiting on my next scan date :)
Xx
Thanks


----------



## greenarcher

Choco - Sorry to hear love :( I've heard some women get AF cramps and are still pregnant. Hope you're one! Not out until she shows

Uni - sorry about the BFN, but I have hopes for the next few days!

Jwilly - I'm so sorry love. :hugs: I hope they're wrong.

Glong - I've seen something on all your tests, but I understand your hesitation. I'm going to be the same way. 

kk - How many DPO are you? Your chart says 8, is that right?

To our pregnant ladies - how is everything holding up?

AFM - 3DPO, got my CHs! :coffee:


----------



## lilesMom

Dust green archer xxx


----------



## glong88

greenarcher said:


> Choco - Sorry to hear love :( I've heard some women get AF cramps and are still pregnant. Hope you're one! Not out until she shows
> 
> Uni - sorry about the BFN, but I have hopes for the next few days!
> 
> Jwilly - I'm so sorry love. :hugs: I hope they're wrong.
> 
> Glong - I've seen something on all your tests, but I understand your hesitation. I'm going to be the same way.
> 
> kk - How many DPO are you? Your chart says 8, is that right?
> 
> To our pregnant ladies - how is everything holding up?
> 
> AFM - 3DPO, got my CHs! :coffee:

Glad you can, I can to. Surely not that make tests will have evaps they clearer in real life but after my chemical on Jan, which I never knew could even happen I won't relax or think anything of it until I see them beautiful words on a digi, which given how light my tests are at the moment is a good 2/3 days away :(


----------



## greenarcher

Hang in there! Just take lots of naps lol, helps the day fly by. I bet you're tired anyways ;)


----------



## glong88

I hoping seing you lovely ladies get your Bfp over the next few days will help!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Glong I think I see something but I'm not good at line spotting :haha: keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you! Hope to see a strong line from you soon &#128516;


----------



## ProudArmyWife

jwilly said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Wow, it looks like i missed quite a bit! More BFPs! Very exciting!
> 
> Sorry I swooped out so quick, I promise I wasn't abandoning. This past week has just been a whirlwind for us. We got our BFP last Sunday, and when I got my blood work done Tuesday, I was told my HCG levels were low. Fast forward to Friday when we got our second set of results back, the numbers didn't double and we were told I would miscarry. I started spotting last night, so it looks like I am back! It has been very difficult, but I am glad that I got to enjoy at least a day and a half of pregnancy bliss, and we are moving forward with a positive attitude!
> 
> Not sure when we will be able to start trying again, or what my cycles will be like after this, but wanted to check in and see how everyone else was doing. Looks like I have a lot to catch up on!


Sorry to hear this news jwilly :hugs: glad your able to keep a positive attitude.


----------



## arturia

glong-Hope your tests darken and you get a proper BFP soon!

jwilly- So sad for you. Hopefully it's just spotting and not a MC.

choco-Hope it's just cramping. :hugs: if it's AF.

green-Hope the TWW is treating you well. :happydance:

kitty-I'm glad you finally have your answer. If it IS a long chemical, have you had yourself checked out? I have read in places 3 consecutive MC is reason to get looked at.

kk-You're pretty close to the same DPO I am. I think I'm somewhere between 6 and 8. Hope you get your positive in the coming days. :)

tiny-It's sad to hear your brother isn't doing so well, but happy to hear he'll be getting a transplant soon.

AFM-Not paying a lot of attention this month. Keeping my expectations very low. I'll be honestly surprised to get any kind of BFP, so I have little drive to test. (saving my IC heh) Today I'm somewhere between 6 and 8 DPO and honestly more concentrating on getting my work done so I can go with my hubby on Friday to Calgary. He is driving down there for work, but the plan is to catch an early afternoon dinner and for me to keep him out of the ditch. :haha: For some inexplicable reason I like highway driving... for the first hour, but for whatever reason still anticipate the trip every time we drive out of town.

I've also got all this stuff to set up regarding our move, like contacting the lender regarding our possession date and writing up our move-out notice to our landlord and utilities and stuff. We were thinking we might use a mover, but decided against that after seeing some quotes. Ugh.

Beyond that, DH is getting hit pretty hard with Celexa withdrawal. He is off it completely now but is experiencing sleep disturbance (by which I mean he isn't sleeping much at all) and headaches and some mood disturbance. So things have been rough.


----------



## OhHappyZ

K so now I'm back from Vegas and ready to include ya'll in my lady stuff. So we drank three days but not super heavy, we did lots of dancing and such, but my cycles are pretty sensitive to travel, so maybe that's what this is but:

Starting on Sunday my breasts were sore, which is usually a pms sign for me, but af isn't due till the last day of the month. Then yesterday I had spotting. I was 8 dpo. It could be travel related or lack of sleep (on Saturday we went to one club when it opened and danced till it closed at 4am). I have put my poor body through a lot this trip, but it does seem strange. If we are I will be over the moon, and I won't show at the wedding so yay. And if I can't drink, oh well!! Baby over booze haha.

And as a side note, yesterday my OH and I decided to "practice". He usually pulls out, but we were like hmm after 8 years of doing that, lets start practicing the real way :haha: And boy oh boy was it fun!!

I have been thinking about every one of you and I love this lucky thread!


----------



## lilesMom

Dust arturia xx
Hope hubby feels better soon x 

Happy hope u get surprise bfp xx


----------



## kittykat7210

I think I might have to /: it's scary though, to think we can't do this ourselves, I might try some herbals x


----------



## ~curiosity~

Jwilly I am so so sorry :hugs: we are all here if you need to talk Hun xxx

Les and chocolatechip hoping and praying nasty AF stays away for you :hugs:

Kk I hope symptoms increase over the next couple of days, nearly there!

Green, yay for CH!! Let the waiting begin!

Kittykat, I'm so sorry you're being messed about so much this cycle :( I hope you get a definite answer soon :hugs: btw know what you mean about NHS and waiting for appointments!

Glong, oh my goodness, your tests are so promising! I really hope this is the start of your bfp, I can see lines on all!

Happy, symptoms sound very promising :)

Arturia, glad you are so relaxed this cycle, I think it's the best way to be for a surprise pregnancy.

Liles you definitely need to stick around, I love following your pregnancy!

Matts and Proud hope you're OK today xx

OK here, slight temp increase and less bloating but still cramps and twinges and sore boobs so who knows! Also increased cm! Mortgage advisor has been working hard today so we're finally hoping to get mortgage offer tomorrow or news of!! So hopeful :happydance: hope everyone's OK xx


----------



## tinymumma

Jwilly, I'm sorry love. I really hope bean is ok and is just being stubborn. How're you feeling today? Keep us updated love. Wishing you all the best and we're all here to support you no matter what xxx 

Les, Fx'd your temp goes back up tomorrow!! I really hope it's not AF for you :hugs: 

Curiosity, yay for the house!! Such wonderful news! Hopefully you hear back soon and you can get on with the moving!! Your chart is looking good and those symtpoms sound extra promising. I have everything crossed for you love xxx 

Kitty, I'm sorry the witch finally got you. I hope it is just her and a whacky cycle and not the other thing. Either way, I hope everything turns out ok for you and you can make peace and move into the next cycle refreshed. Massive :hugs: to you gorgeous xxx 

Glong, I see it on all of the tests!!! Especially the FRER, I didn't even have to zoom for that one!! Best of luck lovie and I hope it gets nice and undeniably darl for you in the coming days. Keep posting tests whenever you do one!! 

Green, yay for the TWW!! Lots of :dust: to you sweetheart 

Choco, I had terrible AF cramps all through my first Tri. Don't count yourself out yet honey. I hope the wicked :witch: stays away <3 

Happy, how exciting!! Fx'd you get a BFP xxx Can't wait to hear more updates from you <3 

Arturia, sorry to hear hubby isn't well at the moment. Hopefully everything settled soon so you can both enjoy the new house adventures!! Good to hear you're taking the relaxed approach this cycle. I'm trying and doing a lot better than I usually do, lol. 

Kksy9b, Fx'd those symtpoms heighten. When will you be testing love? 

Mrs. Uni, sorry about the BFN. Fx'd you see that second line very soon! :hugs: 

AFM, thank you all for the kind words about my brother. It's so close now!! 
My chart looks pretty normal this month!! That makes me happy and hopeful. No erratic temps and a very steady incline after O :happydance: Come on 14 day lp, :haha: yeah right but I'd be happy with 10. Only one more day than last month so here to hoping!! I haven't been paying attention to symptoms (way too early anyway) but I did have more pinching in my right ovary yesterday. Residual O pain? Definitely not implantation, lol. 
Fx'd for all you beautiful ladies and I can't wait to see more BFPS rolling in!!


----------



## lilesMom

Curiosity sounds promising on both counts.
Hoping for bfp and mortgage offer really soon for u xxx 

Tiny lots of dust too xx


----------



## OhHappyZ

Tiny that's good! Your temps look wonderful, up and up!! Fx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Liles!

Thanks Tiny! So so pleased cycle is looking so good Hun! I hope it has made both you and OH happy :hugs: sounds like all things are heading in the right direction with you and your brother too <3


----------



## ProudArmyWife

When do you ladies usually start testing with opks? I was considering picking up some just to see


----------



## lesondemavie

Proud - I usually start around cd10, and I keep testing until I get a positive and it goes negative again. I've had positives on cd11-cd15 depending on the cycle. The first cycle I tested a few times a day just to make sure I didn't miss it, but since I figured out my surge lasts long enough that once a day does the trick.

Tiny - hope all goes well for your brother.


----------



## glong88

12 dpo frer....???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## glong88

12 dpo cheap test...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## tinymumma

glong88 said:


> 12 dpo frer....???

I SEE IT!!! Even though the picture is quite dark, I didn't even have to zoom and it's definitely pink!!! :happydance:


----------



## glong88

Yay! Hope it gets darker quickly lol


----------



## lilesMom

Yup I see it too xx 
Still early, lots of time to get dark.
Think its a little stronger than yest xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I see it! Congrats glong!


----------



## Banana10

Hi ladies, I'm sorry I don't get on here much, but love to catch up when I can. Just wanted to drop by and say Hi!

Lovely to see your pictures Glong...I can certainly see a line!!!! WHOOP WHOOP!

Hope everyone is well?

I'm 11dpo today and haven't tested yet. AF due on Sunday so will wait and see but not holding out much hope. Haven't had any real symptoms, the only strange one was on 6dpo when I noticed some red spotting first thing in the morning but it went away after an hour or so. Thought it was probably too early for an IB, had a bit of cramping but nothing since. We'll see...

Love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## glong88

Banana10 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm sorry I don't get on here much, but love to catch up when I can. Just wanted to drop by and say Hi!
> 
> Lovely to see your pictures Glong...I can certainly see a line!!!! WHOOP WHOOP!
> 
> Hope everyone is well?
> 
> I'm 11dpo today and haven't tested yet. AF due on Sunday so will wait and see but not holding out much hope. Haven't had any real symptoms, the only strange one was on 6dpo when I noticed some red spotting first thing in the morning but it went away after an hour or so. Thought it was probably too early for an IB, had a bit of cramping but nothing since. We'll see...
> 
> Love and baby dust to all xx

I've had nothing either and a bfn at 10dpo then suddenly these lines on 11dpo ... Fingers crossed


----------



## chocolatechip

kksy9b said:


> Oh chocolatechip, I'm sorry hun :hugs: have you started bleeding? Cramps can also be a pregnancy sign

Thanks for saying that. Deep down inside, I know it's probably that silly witch but a part of me would love to believe it's pregnancy related. The cramps have been on and off (but intense when they occur) for 3 straight days now.

Baby dust to everyone! Hoping to see lots of BFPs around here :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Liles- I'm glad you're getting a break from feeling sick...maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones with an easy first tri!

Green- yay for CH!!! Yup, my chart is right, 9 DPO today

Arturia- sorry your DH is having so much trouble with withdrawal. He has been on it for a long time, right? Hopefully it will ease up for him soon. Good luck with all your tasks for the move. Its a big process but definitaly worth it!

Happy- glad you had such a great trip! One you will definitely remember. And sounds exciting with your symptoms! Even if you aren't preggo this month- you are full on trying NEXT cycle!! And getting married! It will be such an exciting few weeks for you

Kitty- :hugs:

Curiosity- chart is looking good! Are you going to test early? Any word about the mortgage?? FX'd!!

Tiny- chary is looking great so far and FX for longer LP!!

Proud- I Dont use them but am going to pick some up ifnwe aren't preggo this cycle. Like les said, I'll probably start around CD10

Les- I see a temp drop but no AF? Thinking of you and hoping you're doing OK

Jwilly- how are you doing hun? Thinking and praying for you :hugs:

Glong- totally see it on the frer!!! I don't see anything on the other test, but when I make it bigger its blurry/dark so I think its just that. Can't wait to see that line darken!!!

Banana- some women never get any symptoms so you really never know! KMFX

Choc.chip- hmm...do you usually get cramps like that before AF? It really could be either, which is so frustrating! FX that silly witch stays away!!

AFM, 9 dpo today and didn't test. Leaving in about 30 minutes for Charles' appointment. We are finishing up breakfast now (which is why I have time to reply lol). Will be off until this afternoon or tonight. Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## lesondemavie

CD1 and so relieved that this cycle is over and I can move on to the next chance. FF is saying my next cycle is due 5/21, but after having the longest cycle ever in my entire life, I have no clue. I'll have a more accurate date once I O. Fx for May!


----------



## greenarcher

Glad to hear you're finally getting a new cycle started, les!

Glong - YAY! Pos on both!!


----------



## AliJo

Glong - Ohhhh I see it on both!!! :happydance: So exciting!! Can't wait to see your digital!! 

Can't wait to see more tests from everyone getting ready to! I'm on my phone so it's really hard to contribute to the conversation accurately, but I'm hoping to find time to get on tonight! 

I did take my other FRER and a digital weeks estimator yesterday! The FRER test line is darker than the control. It's hard to see in the picture I think.
 



Attached Files:







2016-04-27 10.45.12.jpg
File size: 204.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## glong88

AliJo said:


> Glong - Ohhhh I see it on both!!! :happydance: So exciting!! Can't wait to see your digital!!
> 
> Can't wait to see more tests from everyone getting ready to! I'm on my phone so it's really hard to contribute to the conversation accurately, but I'm hoping to find time to get on tonight!
> 
> I did take my other FRER and a digital weeks estimator yesterday! The FRER test line is darker than the control. It's hard to see in the picture I think.


Hopefully I'll get one like this soon yay!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sorry the :witch: got you les. Here's to another cycle. Your test date is only a couple days behind mine &#128516;

Ali those are beautiful tests! 

I'm debating on if I want to use the opks. I'm thinking maybe I'll just go with the flow this month and if we don't get lucky I'll give the opks a shot next month. Everything in reading says that they can be hard to interpret and don't really tell you to much if you don't temp as well because that's the only think that will confirm O :shrug: I'm so lost lol who knew a little stick you pee on could be so intimidating :haha:


----------



## AliJo

Glong - I hope you do as well!! 

Proud - I'm like you. I would be lost! I never really looked into them though. Hopefully you won't need to worry about it!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hello all!

Glong tests are looking fab!

Kk what dpo are you planning to test Hun?

Beautiful lines Ali :)

Hope you're all OK, getting close to testing time now :)

Got our mortgage offer today, hooray!!

Also, DH pleaded with me to do a test, so 9dpo pm urine (not the strongest) something was catching my eye. It's dried a bit and I swear I see the start of something but who knows lol!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160427_185907784.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## glong88

Think I might too


----------



## ~curiosity~

lesondemavie said:


> CD1 and so relieved that this cycle is over and I can move on to the next chance. FF is saying my next cycle is due 5/21, but after having the longest cycle ever in my entire life, I have no clue. I'll have a more accurate date once I O. Fx for May!

So sorry Les :( xxx:hugs:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Glong! Can't tell if I just have line eye lol. Yours look amazing!


----------



## greenarcher

hahaha curiosity! I think it's hilarious that he had to ask you to test! Are you going to test again tomorrow morning with FMU?


----------



## ~curiosity~

He he iron willpower see :haha:

I think I'll still wait til Saturday as I just know I'm going to drive myself crazy otherwise!!

How long for you now Green? Chart is looking fab :)


----------



## greenarcher

I'll probably start Saturday just cause I have so many cheapies in the house. No FRERs until Monday or Tuesday


----------



## OhHappyZ

curiosity, that looks good to me! Plus with the temp dip, I am feeling pretty good about your cycle!! fx!


----------



## tinymumma

Les, I'm sorry that the witch got you :hugs: Glad to hear your positive about moving on xx May is my birthday month so I'm hoping I can sprinkle you all with extra good luck!!! Crazy I know :haha: 

Curiosity, HELLO LINEY!! I see one!! So excited for you lovie. So funny that DH begged you to test, someone's keen! Haha. I've come to realise hubbies are actually quite in tune with our bodies. When I was pregnant last time (only a few days before I got my BFP) we were moving house and hubby refused to let me lift anything because he said I was pregnant. I just laughed at him and it turned out I was!! 
I really hope when you test again you get an undeniable line! :hugs: 

Kk, I hope all went well with little mans appointment. Sending lots of :dust: your way. 

Glong, those are definitely :bfp: honey!! :happydance: And way darker than the others and the FRER is totally pink!! Can't wait to see more tests honey xoxo 

Ali, what beautiful tests!! Love it <3 Another massive congrats to you xxx

Proud and Les, best of luck for this next cycle loves. I really hope we can add you lovely ladies to the BFP's in the title this time around xxx 

AFM, temp dip today. I know it doesn't mean much as I'm only 5 DPO but it did make me lose hope a little. Was expecting my temp to keep going up like it has been. Oh well, come on longer LP!! 4 more days until I'm originally due. I won't be testing until the 8th at least (that would be 14 DPO and Mothers Day, what?! Lol) and honestly, if I make it that far I kind of want to hold off even longer. I don't want to risk knowing if I end up having another chemical. I have suspicions that I've already had two this time around TTC due to having two 25 days cycles with very clotty and awful AF's. One on Valentine's Day to boot!! So many thoughts but all I can do is twiddle my thumbs lol. 

I can't wait to see more tests ladies!! Sending out loads and loads of sticky baby dust xxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats Glong. Your tests look great!

Curiosity I think I see something!! Hope it gets darker! I have no idea how you could wait that long!

FX'd for you Les and proud! Hope this is your cycle!

Good luck Tiny! Hoping you can hold out testing as long as you want to. I don't temp so I could be wrong but couldn't a temp dip be implantation? 

Congrats to all those who are buy/bought a house!! That is so exciting. I'm beyond jealous. Hoping to buy before December when this baby is due but we'll see if it works out.

Sorry to all those I missed. This past week has been soooo crazy. I started a new job which has been great. Also last Monday my ds got super sick. It's so hard watching your baby throw up and not be able to help him. Then later that night dd started throwing up. So all last week they weren't feeling good. Then Friday when I got home from work I started throwing up. Thankfully it looks like it was whatever they had and not pregnancy related. So that made me feel like complete crap all weekend. I have been reading here but just might have forgotten someone. Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## tinymumma

Sorry to hear about the household sickness Matts :hugs: I hope you all start feeling better soon. It's so horrible watching you Lo's be sick and knowing there's nothing you can do. Leonidas had a nasty viral injection at 4 months old and watching him go through that was worse than giving birth! Especially when they had to give him a spinal tap. I insisted to stay with him but hubby had to take me outside because I was getting hysterical. I really hope you and your littlies get better soon <3 <3 <3 
Fx'd you get your house too!! Hopefully all the wonderful house news floating around here rubs off on you <3 
It could be implantation but I'm only 5 DPO. Plus I don't put much hope into triphasic charts as I had one last month and I don't know how my body will go with having a full cycle of Vitex. We shall see though :)


----------



## kksy9b

hi guys! i'll sit down after DS is in bed and catch up from the day. just needed a pity party minute so feel free to ignore

i think AF will start tomorrow. i've been more emotional, increased BMs, CM has turned more watery and keep feeling like she has showed up. these are all my usual pre AF symptoms. I know it may mean nothing or could be pregnancy signs. but the only thing that has stayed consistent on my wonky cycles are those things happening the day of/day before she shows up. Just would really really suck. 5 months of being on vitex and my LP would be 10 days...wish my body would straighten itself out so I could feel more confident on getting pregnant

sigh...pity party over...thanks for stopping by...don't forget the party hat on the way out lol :)


----------



## tinymumma

kksy9b said:


> hi guys! i'll sit down after DS is in bed and catch up from the day. just needed a pity party minute so feel free to ignore
> 
> i think AF will start tomorrow. i've been more emotional, increased BMs, CM has turned more watery and keep feeling like she has showed up. these are all my usual pre AF symptoms. I know it may mean nothing or could be pregnancy signs. but the only thing that has stayed consistent on my wonky cycles are those things happening the day of/day before she shows up. Just would really really suck. 5 months of being on vitex and my LP would be 10 days...wish my body would straighten itself out so I could feel more confident on getting pregnant
> 
> sigh...pity party over...thanks for stopping by...don't forget the party hat on the way out lol :)

Grabbing a hat and taking a seat next to you honey :hugs: I really hope the witch stays away for you <3 When does your temp usually drop before she arrives love? Your chart is looking pretty good xxx 
I'm feeling very much like you right now. Just want to cry my eyes out. So much for NTNP this cycle :dohh: Made the mistake of trawling the pregnancy test group and the first Tri group :nope: :cry: 
We can be Debbie Downers together xxx 
I really truly hope she doesn't arrive for you xx Remember though Vitex can take up to 6 months to take full effects xxx Sending you so much :dust: and lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks tiny for the company... i basically am ignoring all my temps (didn't even put half of them in) after they confirmed O because we went out of town and they went crazy, then came home and left the air on (so can't compare against coverline properly). And I dont have enough info to figure out when my temp falls. This is only my 3rd cycle doing it (kicking myself..should have started ages ago). The first cycle I got sick and only had an 8 day LP. Last cycle it started falling 2 days before and dipped under CL the day of...so who knows

Thanks for the support and I'm sorry you are having a rough time too :hugs::hugs: testing threads and especially the first tri boards are really hard to be on sometimes. Before trying i had no problem hoping on any of the trimester boards and now I just can't bring myself to do it. I hope that the cry helped :hugs: Just have to remind ourselves that we WILL be preggo and all of this will be a distant memory


----------



## chocolatechip

kksy9b said:


> hi guys! i'll sit down after DS is in bed and catch up from the day. just needed a pity party minute so feel free to ignore
> 
> i think AF will start tomorrow. i've been more emotional, increased BMs, CM has turned more watery and keep feeling like she has showed up. these are all my usual pre AF symptoms. I know it may mean nothing or could be pregnancy signs. but the only thing that has stayed consistent on my wonky cycles are those things happening the day of/day before she shows up. Just would really really suck. 5 months of being on vitex and my LP would be 10 days...wish my body would straighten itself out so I could feel more confident on getting pregnant
> 
> sigh...pity party over...thanks for stopping by...don't forget the party hat on the way out lol :)

I also think AF will be here tomorrow! AF buddies I guess lol.

All my usual AF symptoms are here but I`m having some wicked nausea during this TWW. I had one cycle back in summer 2015 where I felt nausea in the TWW but this time it`s vicious. Ugh. All this for AF.


----------



## AliJo

Kk & Tiny - I'm sorry you ladies are having a rough time! I couldn't imagine how you two feel as I've been fortunate. I'm here for you the best I can be! Most I can say is I've been jealous of the positives I see when I really wanted another, but needed to wait.

I put the next part in a spoiler just because it can really tear me up thinking about it so if you're feeling emotional maybe it isn't the time to view it. It's just really sad ordeal. 


Spoiler
I've also been a little jealous of people with new babies, but I've put that to a complete halt after I had a cousin lose her 4 month old to SIDS. I obviously was very happy for all of them and would never want something like that to happen. The jealousy is normal I feel when you want something, it just felt wrong after that. I wasn't even jealous of her it was others. SIDS is heartbreaking, but it's more so when it hits home.

In other news - speaking of emotions - mine are a bit out of wack. I almost cried because of Pampers commercial.. ugh.. Babies in their cute little diapered bottoms getting me all worked up! :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kk and tiny sorry you gals are feeling down :hugs: 

Side note I thought I was the only weird one who got on the announcement and first tri boards :haha: glad I'm not alone. I get so envious and start dreaming of being able to announce myself on those boards. Fingers crossed its soon for us all!

:dust:


----------



## kksy9b

les- :hugs: Sorry about AF showing up...you have such a great positive attitude for your next cycle. Like Tiny, may is my bday month so double doses of birthday baby dust :dust:

Ali- eekk!! love the stick porn :haha: No denying those tests!!

Proud- Sounds like a good plan to relax another cycle with OPKs :thumbup: I don't think they are necessary if you typically have a good clear ovulation. I didn't use them with DS because I was so regular. I will probably pick them up next cycle if needed because i like having the info and will be nice to pee on a stick and see a double line lol

curiosity- so happy your mortgage offer came through finally!!! What a relief that must be for you! I feel like I see the start of something! Don't hold out... :test: LOL. I'm 9dpo today and tested yesterday morning to a bfn...may test tomorrow or might wait to friday...but will probably be tomorrow ;)

tiny- you are WAY above cover dear...dont let the dip worry you! 

Matts- oh no!! i hope the babies (and you!) start feeling better soon. We had a bug go through all of us back in February and it was just awful with DS throwing up..i can't imagine having to have two babies doing it. Congrats on the new job! What is it that you do?

choc.chip- boo for possible AF buddies...hopefully the nausea is a good sign!!

Ali- thanks hun. I know it will happen and like my DH told me, we will be glad it didn't happen any other month because then we wont have THAT baby...but still gets you down every now and again. feeling MUCH better now. Pregnancy hormones are seriously no joke! Hope its a bit better for you now. So sorry to hear about your cousins baby...what a sad and terrible thing to have happened :cry:

proud- definitely not the only one! i like hoping onto all the other boards and seeing where people are...I'm okay right now with the second tri (definitely the best IMO with movements, gender reveals and V-day!) but absolutely can't bring myself to go back into first tri until i'm preggo. 

glong- will be stalking for tomorrows test!!! let me know when you want me to make it official on the front page

hoping everyone else had a wonderful day! any fun weekend plans?

AFM, feeling WAY better than I was earlier. I had a big emotional meltdown. was feeling so depressed and then got angry at my DH for no reason (like literally, I was making up a fight in my head with him and then got mad at him IRL for it). That turned into being incredibly depressed and weeping over DS growing up and "he doesn't hug me like he used to" which then shifted into a giggle fit. And then completely fine. That was over about 5 minutes. A bit of whiplash considering I'm not usually emotional. DH is convinced I'm pregnant now because the exact same thing happened a couple days before AF was due with DS now. Hoping!! Will likely test in the AM if temp looks OK


----------



## kksy9b

For our preggo gals (and the rest of when it's our turn!) - i was thinking of adding due dates to the front and down the road genders as well. let me know your due dates so i can start updating!


----------



## glong88

Scared to test this morning :(


----------



## napamermaid

Did u?


----------



## glong88

No still laying in bed with it all going around in my head if it isn't darker it will be a chemical if it's darker shall I do my digi too rahhhh


----------



## ~curiosity~

Kk and Tiny :hugs: to you both. TTC can be wonderful but is so so emotional :( I hope so much there is still hope for you both, you're such lovely ladies and you so deserve it xxx

Green good luck for Saturday, I hope it's the start of a lovely bfp.

Thank you Happy, how're you doing?

I caved and tested again this morning, it is less than 12 hours since last but test looks same as yesterday's so I'm thinking I was seeing things all along :( temp dip today too so think I'm out :(

How's everyone else feeling? Hang in there all :hugs:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Kk & tiny - I'll join you! Bfn at 10 DPO. Thought I saw a glimmer of something on an IC so did a FRER and nothing at all. Damn those ICs (or my eyesight), I always see something on them. Got ages till af though, 4th may.

Curiosity - I feel you on the ICs! I'm still going to test tomorrow so I can crack open the wine Friday night! 

Glong - there's no pressure to test again today. I'll be checking in on you though. Xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Glong totally understand your worry, good luck Hun.

Kk glad you're feeling better, fx'd!!

Mrsunicorn feel your pain Hun. Hopefully we'll get answers soon :( xx


----------



## kksy9b

Glong- :hugs: its OK not to test if you're not feeling comfortable. And digits aren't as sensitive so keep that in mind...usually best to wait until AF is due so you aren't stressed if it doesn't come up

Curiosity- it takes 48 hours for hcg to double where you can look for progression. You can't compare less than 12 hours. Try not to lose hope...you are still above your cover :hugs:

Mrs unicorn - :hugs::hugs: I hope it turns positive for you in the coming days!


----------



## glong88

Gutted...

I reckon another chemical....

Still a line on frer but I caved and did digi....

Had positives for almost 2 days now surely digi would confirm it :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## glong88

:(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm sorry :( maybe it's just the digi, they are so much less sensitive than other tests, it wouldn't surprise me if it took a while to confirm on a digi! FX it's not another chemical :( I'm sorry if it is :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

I've caught up but I'm super tired.
Had to go to Dublin for hospital tests for lil squish.
On way home now.

Glong 
Hope its just the digi being less sensitive. xx
Giant hugs xx


Curiosity I thought I saw something too 
I agree with kk
Often takes two day apart tests to see progression xx
Fingers crossed for ye both.
Congrat on mortgage.

Kk and tiny hope ye get bfps too.
I was very emotional the few days leading up to mine.

Sorry to all I've missed but I'm knackered &#55357;&#56842;
Had to sleep deprive Simon for his eeg.
So also had to sleep deprive me :)


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thank you so much Liles, are you and squish OK?? Hospital is not much fun :( xx

Glong keep your chin up Hun, digi's are a lot less sensitive than frers xxx

Kittykat how are you doing? Any update on your cycle?

Thank you kk, have made me feel a little better but have been bloated all day and still feel out! How are you feeling today?

Chocolate chip sorry about AF Hun :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Fingers crossed for u hon xxx
Bring on the bfps xxx

Yeah we r fine thanks.
He was brilliant.
Sound asleep now on the way home
His epilepsy isn't controlled
Doing tests to see if surgery is the right option.
More tests to be done later.
Just changing meds again for now.
Thanks xx


----------



## kksy9b

Liles- praying f they find a solution that works for him to help control it :hugs: get some rest momma

Glong- Dont lose hope yet! It takes 48 hours to see progression on a frer..and with your light line, I would never expect a digital to show pregnant yet. Praying it is your sticky bean and they are snuggled in there safety.

Kitty- how are you doing?

AFM, DH switched the air on (even after asking him not too!) and wokeup with half my covers thrown off. So my temp was slow my O temp. Either was really thrown off from yhr air or the she witch will arrive today. Tested bfn. Only 10dpo so still time.


----------



## kittykat7210

My cycle has officially ended, unsure what's happening with my temps as the are still way above what I thought my cover line was, got my results back, my hcg was 8 so I think it was a long chemical, but there we go on to a new cycle!!


----------



## kksy9b

I'm sorry about the long chemical but glad you're able to finally move into a new cycle and a new opportunity!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Kitty - so sorry hun. Our bodies can be so cruel sometimes.


----------



## glong88

25 ml.....
Thoughts??

Maybe I should try a digi now??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lilesMom

Kitty hugs sweetie xxx
Chemicals and mc are bad enough 
But when they drag out its torture.
All my mcs took weeks 
Now u hve fresh start 
Lots of hugs 
If u need to chat I'm here
And hve been there xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Kk hope its just the air
I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for u.

Glong digi s say 25 
But I read somewhere u hve yo be more like 75 for them.
They take yonks to pop up.
Id wait for digi till day after af due xxx

Or strong line on a normal 25.


----------



## kksy9b

I would wait glong. Most digits are around 50... I would give it another day at least...teat ia looking good though!!


----------



## glong88

I can't!!! I'm going to do one...


----------



## greenarcher

glong88 said:


> I can't!!! I'm going to do one...

LOL FX it goes positive!


----------



## glong88

OHHHHHH MYY GODDD!!!:kiss::happydance::baby:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## greenarcher

Omg yay!!!!! 

Congrats!!

:dance:


----------



## glong88

I'm still sooo worried given how faint this pm is but this is looking good :) please stick


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kitty :hugs: here's to the next cycle. 

Glong hurray!! So happy for you! Fingers crossed this is a sticky bean for you. Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Cd 9 here. Got the :sex: started last night with DH. Hoping this is a lucky cycle for us. Will be shooting to :sex: as much as possible. Unfortunately DH works nights all this weekend but maybe we can sneak in a quick bedding before he goes to work on Saturday or Sunday :haha: 


:dust: to everyone still waiting and hope all our pregnant girls are doing well


----------



## kittykat7210

Yay!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## glong88

Fingers crossed it sticks. So many girls on here now saying they got 1-2 with there chemicals :( I never got one with my last chemical so hopefully this is a sticky one?


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!!!!! You took a different one that said not pregnant right? Which means your levels are rising...I would do another frer in a couple days to check progression....do you want to update the front? So so happy for you!!

Go catch that eggie proud!!


----------



## glong88

kksy9b said:
 

> Yay!!!!! You took a different one that said not pregnant right? Which means your levels are rising...I would do another frer in a couple days to check progression....do you want to update the front? So so happy for you!!
> 
> Go catch that eggie proud!!


My digi this AM said NOT PREGNANT. Tonight is says PREGNANT 1-2WEEKS.

But my cheapie line test was darker this am to this pm :( 

Yes put me on the front for now, surely I got a digital result must be good


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yay glong!! I'm so happy that the digi changed! My other 2 prgnancies I didn't test until I was late so I only did the 2 test that were in the box. This time I started testing early and got a faint positive on acheapie. So after that I tested everyday for 6 days witha frer and a cheapie until my line was finally darker than the control line. I just needed to know it wasn't a chemical.


----------



## glong88

Mattsgirl said:


> Yay glong!! I'm so happy that the digi changed! My other 2 prgnancies I didn't test until I was late so I only did the 2 test that were in the box. This time I started testing early and got a faint positive on acheapie. So after that I tested everyday for 6 days witha frer and a cheapie until my line was finally darker than the control line. I just needed to know it wasn't a chemical.


I've had lines since Tuesday. 

My ic are super faint still but the pink handle I've been posting are pink. 

I have 2 FRERS left. Will use one tomorrow am as clearly my hormones have increased over the day today because my digital was negative this morning, hopefully then I'll get a better line. I'll then use my other frer either Saturday or Sunday.

I also have 1 digi left so as long as lines don't faint I'll use that in about 5-7 days and hope for 2-3 or even 3plus.

I have a 4 pink handles too which I'll use inbetween just to make sure, they are only £1.50 for 2 and seem to show better than FRERS !!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yea . I hate the new frers. They take a super long time to get dark. I took one more at 5 weeks 3 days and thats the one that finally was darker than the control line. All the other ones didn't look dark il after they dried.


----------



## kksy9b

In general IC are REALLY bad for progression. Frers and your weeks estimator will be a much better guide. Congratulations!!!

AFM, CM has turned egg white so I'm expecting AF tonight or definitely by the morning. Sucks but nothing can be done. The positive is that its coming early so that I can move on to the next cycle and I'll be home during my entire fertile period now. If AF came when I had expected it to, I would have been gone the day before and day of O. Sigh


----------



## ~curiosity~

Kk hang in there Hun, you never know it might not be over yet!! Cm for me is a mix of creamy and egg white so can't really work it out, still bloated though so don't think AF will be long :(

Glong yay!! Congratulations Hun! So nice to see all these bfp's! I don't think it's a chemical as you said digi was negative earlier so your hcg has risen since then :) happy and healthy 9 months xx

Kittykat so sorry you have begun AF :( at least you know what's going on with cycle now, but I am still sorry to hear of chemical :hugs:

Tiny, Les, Arturia and the other ladies about to begin AF any update? Fingers crossed for you and :dust: to everyone else.

Proud catch the eggy :)

Matts glad to see all is going well!

Liles sorry to hear about little one, I hope he is better soon.

Green any symptoms yet? Nearly Saturday!!

Mrsunicorn hang in there lady! Got my fingers crossed for you xx

All the best Happy, chocolate chip, shorman and everyone else :hugs:

So we should exchange contracts on our house next week, should be a week to 2 weeks til we have our new home! Then the hard work starts ;)


----------



## tinymumma

Curiosity, that's amazing news!!! Finally, after all the drama it's almost over and you can enjoy your new home :happydance: I really hope the bloating and all that means something different than AF :hugs: Fx'd she stays away for you lovie xxx When will you be testing again? <3

Glong, your levels are certainly rising sweetheart xxx Try and not stress (I know, it's very hard but not impossible). Relish in the fact that you're pregnant honey xx Maybe instead of watching and looking for progression on tests (which can go all skewy to a number of factors), ask the doctors for a beta bt? A big congrats to you mumma and I really hope this one is a sticky one xoxo Lots of love to you xx 

Kitty, I'm sorry AF ended up coming along. Any type of loss is just plain cruel. At least now you can take your time to move on and hopefully next cycle will be the one that sticks :hugs: to you gorgeous lady xx We're all here for you xxx 

Kk, you never know until she shows sweetheart xx Best of luck to you and I hope she sods off for the next 8 months ;) 

Les and Arturia, how're you ladies going? Thinking of you xx 

Proud, Fx'd you can grab hubby before he leaves for work over the weekend. Hopefully you can catch that little eggy! Good luck honey xx 

Lilesmom, I'm so sorry to hear about your LO. I know this may sound waaaay out there and if it makes you uncomfortable please don't think I'm trying to tell you what to do or anything :hugs: Have you looked into hemp oil? There have been thousands of cases in my country where the oil has reduced epilepsy to practically nothing. You can buy certain ones that are medically altered so they don't contain the chemical that makes you "high". It's only medically legalised here in Victoria, not sure about where you are but maybe something to look into? Just a thought. Wishing you and your little blossoms all the best, I can't wait for you next scan!! :hugs:

Matts, sorry to hear about the sickness on your holiday :( Poo. I'm glad your ms has let up though xxx 

Mrs.Uni, wishing you all the best honey 

Green, lots of dust to you!! Excited for the test xx 

I think I got everyone? Love to you all xxx 

AFM, I got woken up by hubby at 1 this morning for BD :dohh: I just wanted to sleep. I was exhausted before it even hit 7 last night. Temp might be a bit off due to that since I didn't get to sleep until around 3 and I take my temp at 4. Plus hubby forgot to get coffee yesterday, so no caffination for me this morning. I think I'm dying :rofl: 
Had some pinching yesterday and especially after BD this morning. Very tired last night too. I still don't have much hope for this cycle but oh well. Just starting to get a little frantic that we only have this cycle and the next before we hit our maximum comfortable age gap... I know I shouldn't think about that too much but I want the transition to be as gentle for Bub as possible... Plus were creeping up to the 1 year mark and I just know that it's my lp that's hindering us and I definitely know our doctor won't do anything to help. I really don't want to go doctor shopping... 
Oh well, it shall happen when it happens
:dust: to all xxx


----------



## kittykat7210

I wish I was woken up for BD! My husband hasuch a low sex drive it's unreal, it's hard because I've always had a high sex drive! 

Me and my sister have a 3 year age gap and get on like a house on fire, and my mum and my auntie are 8 years apart and are still close at 48 & 56, try not to worry about age gap, I know it's hard but it doesn't matter so much if your worrying for them :) 

Hopefully the pinching is a good sign and this is your cycle <3 :hugs:


----------



## tinymumma

kittykat7210 said:


> I wish I was woken up for BD! My husband hasuch a low sex drive it's unreal, it's hard because I've always had a high sex drive!
> 
> Me and my sister have a 3 year age gap and get on like a house on fire, and my mum and my auntie are 8 years apart and are still close at 48 & 56, try not to worry about age gap, I know it's hard but it doesn't matter so much if your worrying for them :)
> 
> Hopefully the pinching is a good sign and this is your cycle <3 :hugs:

Oh you poor wee duck xx We seem to be opposites! My hubbies appetite is insatiable and I can happily go a week with just cuddles, lol. We hadn't DTD in 3 days, I don't even know how he went that long! He has trouble going 12 hours :rofl: 
As for the age gap thing, we originally wanted 18 months-21 but that certainly didn't happen, lol. I know I'm the grand scheme of things age gap doesn't really matter, especially in adult hood. What will be shall be :) When I finally get my BFP, it'll be a very long while before we start TTC number 3. Waiting until both LO's are in school, so o can complete my midwife and pead nursing qualifications, then do that for a yer or two before we start considering another little one. That's a long while, lol. 
Sending you lots of love honey :hugs:


----------



## chocolatechip

Congrats glong!


Oh man this TWW has been SO GROSS for me. All signs point towards AF (the 2 zits that popped up on 13dpo, no sore boobs, dry CM, and AF cramps starting on Monday) but I can't figure out the nausea. It's been on and off for a week but now it's just on all the time. I feel SO sick I actually feel like crying.

I'm getting worried that it's one of my new AF symptoms. Any quick nausea remedies that don't require me going to the store to get something? Please help!


----------



## tinymumma

chocolatechip said:


> Congrats glong!
> 
> 
> Oh man this TWW has been SO GROSS for me. All signs point towards AF (the 2 zits that popped up on 13dpo, no sore boobs, dry CM, and AF cramps starting on Monday) but I can't figure out the nausea. It's been on and off for a week but now it's just on all the time. I feel SO sick I actually feel like crying.
> 
> I'm getting worried that it's one of my new AF symptoms. Any quick nausea remedies that don't require me going to the store to get something? Please help!

Have you got any apples sweetheart? If you do, grate one up and nibble away at it. Apples have an anti nausea enzyme in them and when it's grated, it's easier to get the hydration from it and easier on your tummy xxx 
Sorry you're not feeling well xx No sore boobs doesn't mean you won't get a BFP honey. I never got them with DS. So don't count yourself out sweetie xx I hope you feel better soon and that all this is because of a little bean. Makes it all worth it :hugs:


----------



## AliJo

Glong - Congrats!! I'm so excited for you!! :happydance:

Kitty - Sorry about AF, but I'm glad you at least know what's going on. 

Kk - I'm like the rest.. there's still a chance! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! 

Curiosity - Great news on your house!! I keep searching like I'm buying! It's frustrating, because I believe we could start the process in a few months if only I could find a job that worked with our lifestyle. Honestly, I'm going to be a registered nurse with no job because all the hours conflict! 

Proud - Best of luck! My OH works overnights and I absolutely hate it. He works 10 hour days but he has to clock out for an hour lunch so it turns into 11 hour days. It's the main reason I'm having trouble finding a job that will work with our hours. 

Liles - I'm sorry your LO isn't feeling the best. Hopefully they find a solution soon. 

Hopefully I got everyone. I can't really focus at the moment. I read something then forget it in like a minute. I just need to head to bed. This is my quiet time, though. 

I also really need to call and schedule my first appointment. I was going to today, but woke up in a sour mood and just kept putting it off. :dohh: I need to make a list of things to do. I keep ignoring some of it. I'm graduating next week and after that I need to take boards. I have a lot of paperwork I need to get done for that.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm definitely out guys. 11dpo and bfn. It's ok though (well it's not really) I didn't expect much this first cycle back TTC. At least my temps are back to normal so hopefully my body will be ready next cycle. Lots of luck to everyone!


----------



## glong88

kksy9b said:


> In general IC are REALLY bad for progression. Frers and your weeks estimator will be a much better guide. Congratulations!!!
> 
> AFM, CM has turned egg white so I'm expecting AF tonight or definitely by the morning. Sucks but nothing can be done. The positive is that its coming early so that I can move on to the next cycle and I'll be home during my entire fertile period now. If AF came when I had expected it to, I would have been gone the day before and day of O. Sigh


EDD 7th Jan! 

Today's frer.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies.
Lil dude is good 
In great form 
Just need a better treatment which we will hopefully find soin
Still my lovely cuddly happy lil dude
Which is the most important :)
Thanks tiny.
Its illegal in Ireland.
People fighting to make it not illegal
But hasn't worked yet xx
Hope ur pinching turns into something great xxx

I'm brutal.
I've forgotten half of what I've read already !!

Kk hope its not the silly witch xxx

Glong things r looking great for u x
Congrats 

Curiosity delighted ur getting ur house 
Hopefully a bub to go with :)

Choc hoping nausea turns out good for u
I got nausea from 9 dpo thus time 
Two days before my pos xxx

Sorry to those I haven't got to.
My brain is mush xxx

Mrs unicorn 11 still early.
3 of my preg was 12 for pos.
Including my son x 
Fingers crossed for u 

Kitty loads of dust thus cycle xx

Matts glad alls well x
Happy, arturia, Ali ,proud, banana, les and archer how u doin

I hope I'm not missing someone but feel like I might be
Our group is pretty big now.
Xxx

My due date is Dec 3 rd.
Nice idea kk 
Thanks xx


----------



## glong88

IM PREGNANT!!!! Now I need a ticker


----------



## kittykat7210

Woooo glong that's so great!!! I like the food tickers, you can also have baby one but with funny descriptions instead of scientific :)


----------



## chocolatechip

15 dpo - AF where are you???

I refuse to test because last cycle, AF arrived the moment I woke up on 15 dpo so it's probably just torturing me. 

Good luck to everyone else! Hope to see a few more BFPs in here before April ends.


----------



## kksy9b

Curiosity- awesome news about the house!! I bet it is such a relief after all the trouble!

Tiny- OMG...I think if my DH woke me up in the middle of the night to BD I would hit him...I am not an easy waker lol. Why wouldn't your doctor help you?? Doesn't seem like a very good doctor if they aren't taking their patients concerns and needs into account of their treatment...and I yotwllu understand not wanting too big of a gap...in the grand scheme though, you will probably appreciate being closer to 3 years since your DS will be more independent etc. It will all work out just like it's supposed to :hugs:

Choc.chip- :hugs: hope the nausea either goes away (if not preggo) or sticks around but stays manageable if you are :) I always just try to keep something on my stomach and drink enough water to help nausea. And I will be the first to say :test::test::test: so excited to see what happens these next few days for you!!

Ali- yay for finals and boards!! A lot of paperwork and studying etc but what an amazing accomplishment! FX the right job comes along soon that works with your schedule.

Mrs unicorn- your temps are really looking awesome hun. Usually 11 dpo is the first day you want to start testing to see a faint line...you still have time!! My DS didn't implant until 12dpo with a positive on 14...you just never know!

Glong- yay!!! Love the tests and the new ticker!! Has it started to settle in at all?

Liles- I'm glad your little guy is feeling better and is still a snuggle bug! I hope your find a solution that works for him soon

AFM, temp drop nearly to cover. Its not under but I didn't test and am just waiting for AF. REALLY hoping she doesn't wait until tomorrow or it will really impact our chances next cycle...oh well..it will happen when its meant to! I'm going to pick up some OPKs and give them a try this month. My O date hasn't been super consistent and want to see if it will help. I wish my cycles would go back to how they used to be..28 days, O day 14 with clear ovulation signs. Meaning no temping or OPKs needed.


----------



## glong88

Not at all.. I can't believe it. Still testing as I'm in such shock.....

Not really any symptoms or anything which is kinda good I was sooo unwell with my son, bang on 8 weeks the sickness and it went on the whole pregnancy. So I may only have 4 more weeks of feeling ok, so I'll enjoy it whilst I can.

Today's tests now all dried... Think today's is now darker?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kksy9b

Your picture earlier looked darker...I'm sure in another 5 days or so it will be reassuring to do the weeks and see it change. Have you told your OH?


----------



## arturia

Hey ladies, my dh and I are just gearing to drive down to Calgary. (I wish it was for the comic convention lol) I haven't tested and don't think I will until next week. Maybe Monday, but more likely Wednesday if AF isn't here. I expect her Tuesday. I don't really have symptoms aside from a not AF like cramp which could be indigestion for all I know. Gratz to glong for the bfp! Hugs to the ladies who have gotten (and are expecting) AF. Best of luck to those who don't know yet. :)


----------



## glong88

kksy9b said:


> Your picture earlier looked darker...I'm sure in another 5 days or so it will be reassuring to do the weeks and see it change. Have you told your OH?


Yes he was shocked but happy. I just put the test under his nose ha ha !! We will be keeping it quiet if we can until 12 weeks scan etc, ideally won't tell the children until 20 plus weeks if possible as they will only keep asking how much longer lol!! Will think of something nice to do to tell them


----------



## kksy9b

Have a fun trip arturia!!

Glong- glad he is so happy! I can't keep it a secret at all...we told everyone early last time and will this time too (not on FB, but family and friends we actually see). Have a lot of respect for you gals that keep it secret!


----------



## greenarcher

mrs unicorn said:


> I'm definitely out guys. 11dpo and bfn. It's ok though (well it's not really) I didn't expect much this first cycle back TTC. At least my temps are back to normal so hopefully my body will be ready next cycle. Lots of luck to everyone!

What brand are you testing with? 11DPO IS STILL EARLY!


----------



## kksy9b

i've been searching through charts on FF and seeing a lot of pregnancy charts that have dips at or below cover around the same dpo and still get a positive...giving me some hope!! No sign of AF yet. I had my emotional meltdown 2 days ago and EWCM yesterday morning. typically she will show that night/next morning (which is now). So far nothing...CM is creamy and thicker. still can stretch some but is holding its shape (not sticky at all)....who knows. If i make it to tomorrow morning without her showing i might test (i'm expecting her tomorrow). However, there is always a chance this cycle will be the one where LP is finally back where its supposed to and she wont come until Tuesday in which case all of this is way too early. Yay for inconsistent cycles (which I fully realize a lot of women have WAY worse than me!)


----------



## mrs unicorn

Kk - it's the uncertainty that drives you mad isn't it? Really hope she doesn't show for you.

Green - I'm using one step ICs which I used before and got a bfp at 11dpo. I've accepted it's not happened this cycle. It's too exhausting to keep my hopes up. I will probably test tomorrow just to be sure. Thanks for the encouragement though!


----------



## Banana10

Hey.... so I gave in and decided to take a test, 12dpo, AF due on Sunday and....got a BFP!!!!

CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!


----------



## kksy9b

yay banana!!!!! No denying that line...congratulations!!!!! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Banana10

kksy9b said:


> yay banana!!!!! No denying that line...congratulations!!!!! H&H 9 months to you!

Thank you so much xx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Congratulations banana!! Fantastic line on that!


----------



## Banana10

mrs unicorn said:


> Congratulations banana!! Fantastic line on that!

Thanks and keeping everything crossed for you too hun x


----------



## glong88

Banana10 said:


> Hey.... so I gave in and decided to take a test, 12dpo, AF due on Sunday and....got a BFP!!!!
> 
> CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!
> 
> View attachment 942652

Wow Congratuations how many dpo are you? Brilliant lines!!!

When's your due date


----------



## Banana10

glong88 said:


> Banana10 said:
> 
> 
> Hey.... so I gave in and decided to take a test, 12dpo, AF due on Sunday and....got a BFP!!!!
> 
> CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!
> 
> View attachment 942652
> 
> 
> Wow Congratuations how many dpo are you? Brilliant lines!!!
> 
> When's your due dateClick to expand...

Thanks Glong and congrats to you!! 12dpo today. Looking at a few due date calculators they say 8th January :) You're the 7th aren't you?


----------



## AliJo

Yay!!! Congrats Banana!!!!


----------



## glong88

Such clear lines, make me worry mine aren't dark enough :( 

Yes I'm 7th. Bump buddies xxz


----------



## ~curiosity~

Banana amazing!! Congratulations on another beautiful :bfp: ! Happy and healthy 9 months. So lovely to see all these bfps coming, this is a really lucky group :happydance:

Kk sounding promising for you Hun! Let's hope you get to testing :)

Glong seeing a lovely progression there!

Green all the best for testing tomorrow, I'll be joining you but not holding out much hope this cycle :( think I may get AF shortly, but also could be imagining it in my hyper sensitive state haha.

Tiny how are you doing Hun? Lol at your early wake up call!! What CD are you know?

Mrsunicorn sorry about BFN again, you never know though it could still be too early! 11dpo for me too, I am going to wait to test til tomorrow now but already think I'm out :( 

Hope you're OK Liles!

Glad to hear you're still calm about testing arturia, I really think it's the best way to be :)

Lots of :hugs: and :dust: to everyone


----------



## kksy9b

Glong- i know you know, but you can't compare one persons tests to yours. All depends when you implanted...I see an amazing progression between your tests!!


----------



## glong88

kksy9b said:


> Glong- in know you know, but you can't compare one persons tests to yours. All depends when you implanted...I see an amazing progression between your tests!!



Thanks hun. My Ic are still sooooooo faint and no change since Tuesday on them. I've heard they aren't that great but it worries me. Only 1 FRER left which I want to save for Monday and fingers crossed it will be mega dark then so I can stop worrying


----------



## lilesMom

Banana10 said:


> Hey.... so I gave in and decided to take a test, 12dpo, AF due on Sunday and....got a BFP!!!!
> 
> CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!
> 
> View attachment 942652

Hurray congrats xxx.
Lovely line x :)


----------



## tinymumma

WOW OH WOW!!! This truly is the lucky thread!! :happydance: 

Glong, those lines are beautiful sweetheart and definitely getting darker xxx Lots of love to you xxx ICs are pretty crappola and there's no denying progression in the FRER, plus the digi, all seems very well honey :hugs:

Banana, woohoo, :bfp: #6, what?! Such a beautiful second line xxx So happy for you darling xx

Lilesmom, sending you and your family lots of love xxx Any updates on bean? Symtpoms? Another scan perhaps? :haha: Can you tell I want to live vicariously through you and the other new mamas? :rofl: 

Kk, I really hope the :witch: keeps her nose out of your business sweetheart xxx Sending you lots of dust <3 

Ms.Uni, I completely understand why you feel like you're out. It's hard to stay positive when you can't even see a ?able liney. We're all rooting for you love and I have everything crossed that it's just too early xxx

Curiosity and Green, very excited for you lovely ladies to test! I have everything crossed for you both. I'm showering you both in a truck load of :dust: xxx

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone. It's 6 am here and I've been up since 4. Had to read back through pages and mummy brain is hitting me hard, lol 

I'm currently 7 DPO and am starting to question if my chart is beginning to become triphasic? That would mean implantation 5 DPO though and that's kind of silly but hey a girl can dream, lol. I actually spent Bubs nighttime feed last night counting how high my hcg could possibly be if it was in fact implantation at 5 DPO, with a doubling rate of 48 hours and a base hcg of 0 :dohh: :nope: Getting myself all worked up over nothing. I knew I wouldn't be able to contain myself when I was in the TWW, darn it. 
I've only got 1 FRER left so I've promised myself if AF doesn't show by the 9th (15 DPO), then I'll be testing. I highly doubt I'll make it that far but at least it stops me from testing right now! Haha. Almost considering buying some ICs to keep my POAS addiction sedated. I'm clearly doing so well with NTNP :rofl:

Lots of :dust: to the ladies waiting on the verdict of this month, a HUGE cuddle and congrats to our new mamas, big :hugs: to the ladies who've had a visit from the wicked witch of the south and lots of love to everyone <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats!!! Mega positive line!!!


----------



## Banana10

Thanks everyone, still pinching myself! I noticed some red spotting at 6dpo and haven't had anything since so I guess that could have been early IB?? 

Glong, bump buddies...yes!

Good luck Curiosity and Green, fx for you! and hoping that AF stays well away for you kk and Mrs Unicorn. 

tiny, sending you lots of baby dust too! The one thing I did differently this cycle was try to relax, not test too early and stay away from Google - easier said than done, I know!!

Love to all x


----------



## Banana10

kittykat7210 said:


> Congrats!!! Mega positive line!!!

Thank you kittykat x


----------



## OhHappyZ

Oh Banana and Glong, I wish I could hug you and jump up and down!! How wonderfully exciting!! I love that I can read your excitement through your posts.

Banana did you tell your OH yet? I would love to hear about it!

KK, Unicorn and Tiny, don't you dare discourage yourselves. You are on a journey, remember that. I have fingers crossed that this is your month, but if not, then you will join me next month!! You are all such strong women and I cannot wait to join this journey with you all! 

Today is my first day of AF, and I am now officially in my very first TTC month! I have learned so much from all of you and I cannot WAIT to get busy *smooch*smooch* 

So I have been really bad at reading up on here since I am busy running a business over here, but I skim through it. So I apologize if I forgot to mention anyone. I know I definitely have missed a few of you.

But, on another note, next month who is in to join me? I know some of you are still in the TWW, but who is my TWW buddy for next month? AF is due the 29th, or 30th, but I won't be back from Hawaii until the 31st, so I will test if she is missed on that day!!

Sorry I'm blabbing so much, I just cannot believe that time has flown by so quickly and I'm already here at my first month!! And you ladies are the only ones I have to chat with!! I don't want to tell my friends and family too much because I don't really want them to know too much about it all. And I don't want to bore them with all this talk when they are in different life stages.


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm testing on the 30th :) but it depends on my cycle this month, hopefully it was be shorter than the 62day cycle I've just had XD but I'll be temping all month this month so hopefully I'll get a better understanding :)


----------



## Banana10

Thanks OhHappy!! My DH told me to take the test as I was umming and arring about waiting until tomorrow morning! Amazingly a faint line came up straight away and I just couldn't believe it so left it for all of one minute and then ta-da! My two boys were playing and I just looked at DH, tears in my eyes, he looked at me and I said 'Yes!!'. Lots of cuddles, he cried too, my heart was pounding and I keep looking at the stick!!!! 

And Good luck to you OhHappy, congrats on officially TTC - have fun (wink wink) xx


----------



## OhHappyZ

Oh Banana!! That is such a sweet story!! I need a tissue. :cry:


----------



## Mattsgirl

All the new tests look so great!!!


----------



## chocolatechip

Just got home from work and tested......BFP!!!

I have never ever ever seen even a hint of a BFP in my whole life so I am over the moon! I'm a little concerned though. I'm apparently at 15 dpo (possibly 14 dpo) and my lines are still this faint. The dollar store one hardly even registers as pregnant.

Any thoughts?

https://i66.tinypic.com/14lmzhs.jpg


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow congrats banana and chocolate chip! All these BFPs!!! Looks like April is a good month &#128516;


----------



## tinymumma

Oh choco, that's so amazing sweetie!!! Congrats mama!! :happydance: :hugs: 
Try and think of it like this sweetie. Most common implantation day is 9 DPO, so put a 48 hour doubling time and a base hcg of 0
9 DPO - 0
11 DPO - 2
13 DPO - 4
15 DPO - 8. 
The fact that it has come up on the digi is great!! As I'm pretty sure to get 1-2 you need to be 20, or maybe 25? I'm sure everything is fine sweetie xx
So overjoyed for you sweetie xx Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my goodness!! Sooo many bfpsin the last couple days! That's fantastic!


----------



## tinymumma

Mattsgirl said:


> Oh my goodness!! Sooo many bfpsin the last couple days! That's fantastic!

I know right! Maybe mine and Kksy9bs birth month dust is actually making a difference! Fx'd the rest of us can join the pregnant mamas soon too <3


----------



## arturia

So many positives... pregnant ladies are going to outnumber ttc ladies soon! It's making me want to test sooner even though I doubt I'll get a positive.


----------



## kksy9b

Oh my goodness...chocolatechip... congratulations!!! H&H 9 months to you!! I looked up online and found that it will give you a 1-2 with 25-200...so it ia right in line with a faint line. You may also have a late implanter meaning your line wouldn't be very dark. When I had my bfp with DS, it looked a whole lot like yours on 14 dpo

Have you told your OH??


----------



## kksy9b

Ladies, I was just stopping in to say goodnight but had to comment on the great news for chocolatechip! I will read through and respond in the AM when my brain can think more.

No AF for me yet :happydance: took an IC after a 2.5 hour hold. I nearly threw it out bit something just BARELY caught my eye. I'm not putting much stock in it as I've had 2 bad evaps in this batch so far. Will all come down to tomorrow temp...if it falls it will.be below cover and I know AF will come...goes up and I'll be posting stick porn. Had a short bout of nausea tonight and CM has been creamy/snotty all day. Praying I Dont wake uo to the witch.

Have a good night ladies and let's keep those BFPs coming!!! I can't wait to see that beautiful flashing :bfp: next to each of our names!


----------



## AliJo

Yay!!! Another BFP!!! Congratulations Chocolate!!!


----------



## Banana10

Congratulations chocolatechip....whoop whoop!! Fab news :) x


----------



## glong88

chocolatechip said:


> Just got home from work and tested......BFP!!!
> 
> I have never ever ever seen even a hint of a BFP in my whole life so I am over the moon! I'm a little concerned though. I'm apparently at 15 dpo (possibly 14 dpo) and my lines are still this faint. The dollar store one hardly even registers as pregnant.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> https://i66.tinypic.com/14lmzhs.jpg



YESSSS!!!

Mine are the same as yours and I'm 14dpo (15 now) here's my test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tinymumma

Kk, very excited for your update lovie xx I think your morning is my night, hopefully I don't fall asleep before you update again. Please stay away :witch: No one wants you here! :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats new mamas xxx
Brilliant news to log on to xxx

Dust to all still waiting.
But ye will be joining us soo soon.
This is a lucky thread xxx

Tiny my symptoms r very patchy
Gone weird with food
What tastes lovely one day,
Makes me queasy the next.
Tired very easily.
Constipation I can't cure is the worst one :blush:
Hope ur bfp is just around the corner hon xxx
I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for u.x


----------



## lilesMom

Oooooo kk
Soooo hope its bfp
This is all fab!!!! 
Xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Chocolatechip beautiful lines lovely!! Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months Hun xx

Good luck kk! Fingers crossed!!

12dpo BFN on an frer here so back to square one :(


----------



## lilesMom

Curiousty hope u just hve late implant
Hugs xxx 
Focus on ur house for now 
And hope u get a nice surprise over next few days xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Well...woke up a little early and had a flat temp....bit no witch so waiting to go check the test now!


----------



## lilesMom

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm so impatient.
Hope u get a line xx


----------



## kksy9b

Well...I would say its inconclusive. I feel like I see SOMETHING but am afraid of it being an evap. With a flat temp this morning, I would say if I am preggo, bean implanted yesterday and it hasn't risen enough. Blurry picture but my phones camera is really bad and this was the only one that came out where you could kind of maybe see something? Am I just grasping for straws?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160429_220720.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kksy9b

Haha...sorry liles...I'm a slow poke


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi girls AF got me today also so back to CD 1! Onwards and upwards, at least I'll be able to paint our new home and not panic about the fumes lol...


----------



## ~curiosity~

Kk think I can see something, fingers crossed Hun!! Xx


----------



## AliJo

Kk - Something keeps catching my eye, but as soon as I try to look at it directly it vanishes. Really hope this is the start of a BFP!!

Curiosity - Sorry about the witch! Fingers crossed for this cycle! I'll be stalking you!


----------



## kksy9b

Totally attached the wrong picture...whoops...that was the one from last night that was in shadows...let me get the right one
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160430_071532.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kksy9b

Another one with better light/clear
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160430_072109.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AliJo

When I zoom in I do see something! I can look directly at it, but it's really faint!! I'm getting excited for you!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Kk I totally see it! That's how my first cheapie looked! Fx'd it gets darker!!

So sorry about AF curiosity but at least you have something to keep you busy this cycle. So hopefully it will go fast and end in a BFP.


----------



## chocolatechip

Ladies I'm all worried. I woke up early to do an FMU test (yesterday's BFP came in the early evening) really hoping to see a darker line.

So the dollar store one is quite dark now (no squinting needed whatsoever) but my FRER Got lighter!! Oh dear. Am I having a chemical? Or do you think my evening urine could somehow be more concentrated? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm still rather new at this. Oh...and a worrywart by nature lol


----------



## AliJo

Chocolate - My second FRER with my first pregnancy was lighter. It was several days after I took the first maybe a week.


----------



## lilesMom

kksy9b said:


> Totally attached the wrong picture...whoops...that was the one from last night that was in shadows...let me get the right one

Sorry had to go earlier xx 

Something def catching my eye
But I'm on my phone so hard to see clearly.
Hope its start of bfp for u hon.
AF would normally be here too wouldn't it?
So fingers crossed xxx


----------



## lilesMom

~curiosity~ said:


> Hi girls AF got me today also so back to CD 1! Onwards and upwards, at least I'll be able to paint our new home and not panic about the fumes lol...

Hugs hon.
Hopefully first month in new house 
Christening all the rooms gets ur bfp :)
Then u can tell ur kid they lived there all their life xx 
Hugs


----------



## lilesMom

Choc chip.
Frer never worked for me 
But I'm the only one I've heard saying that :)
But ics always showed up before frers
Plus smu is better than fmu for me 
I drink a lot late in the day
So my fmu is more dilute


----------



## ~curiosity~

Heehee thanks Liles! You're the best :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

When will u get keys do u think.
Its the nicest feeling opening your own front door the first time :)
Xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

I think it will be about a week Tuesday or Wednesday :) I'm going to start planning painting to take my mind off TTC, DH said if I was pregnant he'd paint it all but I really wanted a go so I guess it's a silver lining. Still rather be pregnant though :winkwink:

How are you feeling today? Is your little one any better? Xxx


----------



## chocolatechip

Thank you liles and Alijo!

This forum is so supportive. I love it here. Even if things don't go right with this pregnancy, I'm so glad I have you ladies standing behind me.

I actually haven't even told DH yet! I REALLY want to be more sure before I tell him.


----------



## greenarcher

Happy and Curiosity - so sorry to hear about AF, dears! :hugs: Congrats on the house, Curio!

Good grief! So many positives! This is the group to be in!! Congratulations Choco and Banana! Choco, don't panic about a lighter test. You and Glong are going to stress yourselves out! Wait and test in a week! Let us know how OH takes the news!!

Glong - don't stress yourself out over levels. Variations from test to test are inevitiable! Your tests look good!!

Tinymomma, your chart looks good! When are you going to start testing?

Matt's - Almost 7 weeks! Hows the little bub doing?

Liles - 9 weeks! How is MS?

Kitty - Still a May tester!! FX for you!

Arturia - how many DPO are you? When are you going to test?

kk - I TOTALLY SEE IT!!!! I hope that's the start of your BFP! Yay for no AF!

Ali - How are you feeling, momma?

Hope I didn't miss anyone!

AFM - I think it was this thread I had mentioned it in, but bar exam results came out yesterday and I PASSED! I happy cried for like an hour, took a test (6 DPO, BFN) then had drinks to celebrate! I've never ever cried from happiness, I don't know if it is because I was so stressed out about it, or because I'm hormonal, but I am so relieved to never have to take that test ever again.

Will be testing again tomorrow. OH and I decided that, if we do get a positive this week, we are not going to tell our parents for mother's day. I had debated it, but my fears of an early MC or chemical won over. I don't want them to suffer from a loss either. However.... if we end up going to celebrate bar passage, I'm going to have a hard time explaining why I'm not drinking.... similarly, my boss said he was going to bring some champagne to work. How am I supposed to keep it secret with everyone throwing alcohol at me!? Maybe it would be best if we didn't get pregnant this cycle...


----------



## ~curiosity~

Chocolatechip I really hope things are OK, but try not to worry as everyone's levels progress at different stages :) here's betting everything is fine for you and glong :hugs:

Congratulations on passing Green! That is brilliant news and glad it's made you so happy! Totally get the whole difficulty with passing up alcohol as I have been giving it up for my tww's and suddenly everyone wants to go for drinks or offer me wine! They all know me too well too as they know I'm never one to pass on a glass :wine: let's hope all's positive this cycle and you have to get thinking of an excuse!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats green thats amazing!

Choco I would try not to worry about it. (Easier said than done) some women get better lines i the evening. I also got a lighter line when I didn't leave it in the urine long enough. So there could be a ton a different reason why. Plus the new frer suck. But grea news that the dollar store one was darker.

Afm, everything is pretty boring here. I'm definitely more tired than normal BUT that is probably because my new job is at a coffee house so I work much earlier than normal. Plus having massive bloat. But thankfully no morning sickness yet. Praying it stays that way.


----------



## AliJo

Green - Yay on passing!!! Congratulations!! Now I just need to take and pass my boards. It's almost 400 dollars to take it so I really don't want to fail that one. I'm doing well, thanks for asking! Still emotional and little things are getting under my skin. I'm also really oily and I feel like I never shower. Also tired all the time. Several of the girls wanted to go have drinks after we graduate, but thankfully I have a good excuse not to go. We're going to go watch a movie afterwards. Otherwise they would have probably caught on.

Mattsgirl - Glad things are going well! I don't have any morning sickness either, and didn't with my first. Hopefully I'll get lucky again!


----------



## lilesMom

~curiosity~ said:


> I think it will be about a week Tuesday or Wednesday :) I'm going to start planning painting to take my mind off TTC, DH said if I was pregnant he'd paint it all but I really wanted a go so I guess it's a silver lining. Still rather be pregnant though :winkwink:
> 
> How are you feeling today? Is your little one any better? Xxx

We painted all our house ourselves too
Its a nice feeling looking around when its finished and ur snuggled on ur couch thinking u did it xx
Hugs in stupid af.
But do try keep yr eye on that silver lining 
U be so busy in a good way with ur house that u will hve ur bfp before u know it
It will make moving easier too.
Obvs u would prefer no AF, 
Hugs she appeared but hoping its Last time for a long time x

Squish is in good form , thanks :)


----------



## OhHappyZ

Choco! Yay!! :happydance: I can't wait to hear how you tell him!! What are some of your thoughts?

KK! Oh goodness it is so fun to have watched you through the journey of waiting, and to catch on the first real try would be so awesome!! :happydance:

Green that is so wonderful! You deserve to cry of happiness! That test can be very stressful, and after all this time of studying and prepping, it is wonderful to have passed. You must be relieved. As for not drinking, I have done this before when I didn't feel like drinking. :blush: Just take the drink and put it up to your lips as if you are drinking, but don't. Then wander off with it and leave it somewhere. Oops. That way you won't raise any suspicions. ....Doesn't really work if they are making you take shots though.....I would just say that my stomach can't handle shots at the moment, because of period cramps or something bahaha:winkwink:


----------



## OhHappyZ

Can I just point out that a THIRD of the ladies have gotten BFP's?! That is so wonderful!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Choc chip hope u feel safer soon xx
Congrats again.
I get the nerves .
I still get a little nervous 
But I think that's normal xx

Green well done 
That's brill xx
Hope u get bfp in a few days now to top it all off xxx
I'm sicky at times.
But not getting sick.
Was the same with ds.
Just food aversions and queasy 
Thanks xx 
Matts glad ur not sick.
Hope u escape :)
Xx

Ali hope u escape ms thus time too x
I don't hve it as bad as some
But it can be hard with a smallie.
X

Dust to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Happy hurray for ur first cycle trying xx
Fingers crossed its lucky for u x


----------



## tinymumma

First of all, I was toattly stalking last night to see a pic of that test Kk!! I ended up falling asleep though, darn. 
Call me crazy but I can see it and it looks pink to me? I really really hope this is it for you sweetheart <3 When will you be testing again? 

Curiosity, sorry about AF love :hugs: It's good to see you've found the silver lining though. I agree with Lilesmom, with all the painting and new house joy, this cycle is going to fly by!! So overjoyed for you sweetheart xxx 

Green, CONGRATS GIRL!! Well done to you xxx Fx'd you get a little bean to top it all off xxx 

Choco, try and not stress sweetheart xx Using tests to determine viability is very risky. So many factors go into it. It's very normal to be stressed at this point sweetheart xx Both hubby and I never quite believed we would meet our son and it wasn't real for us until he was placed on my chest. I spent my whole pregnancy being a nervous nelly and I really regret it. I've also seen many women have stronger lines later in the day. Congrats again gorgeous xx 

Ohhappy, yay for first offical cycle!! Fx'd it's a magical one for you <3 

Matt, Liles and Ali, so glad to hear you beautiful mamas are doing well as are little beans xxx Sending you all lots of love <3 

AFM, 8 DPO today and starting to wonder about when AF will be turning up. Do I go with my regular 27 day cycle (like it was last month?) Or do I go with a 10 day lp, or even 9 like it was last month?! Grrr, who knows. I really want to hold off on testing for as long as I possibly can. I don't want to risk knowing if I end up having a chemical. If AF doesn't show I've had thoughts of holding out till my birthday, the 18th ( :rofl: yeah right!!!!) If she doesn't arrive at the usual time (on the 28th day), that would be an 11 day lp, so that wouldn't be too bad I guess. So many thoughts!! Probably because when I put in my temp this morning, FF says I'm due tomorrow :dohh: 
Hoping everyone is well and I'm sending out lots of love and :dust:


----------



## tinymumma

Urgh, not feeling too flash hot this morning ladies. Been feeling very nauseous for the last half an hour. Borderline "am I going to throw up"? Not fun :( I haven't done anything differently this morning, so don't know what's causing it. Luckily Bub is having his brekkie, so I don't have to be running around just yet, lol.


----------



## OhHappyZ

FX that it is welcomed nausea!!


----------



## Avalanche

Hi all can I join you please? Totally new to TTC. My fiancé and I sadly lost our LO in March when I was 11 weeks. First AF was April 13th after D&C. It's been a really long 7 weeks tbh. 

OH is very much a 'if it happens it happens' ie NTNP type whereas I'm trying to get into charting. I'm still trying to figure everything out. When to BD when not to BD, have we BD'd enough lol!

We're both in our mid thirties though and I know secretly he is really hopeful we fall pregnant soon. 

So I'm CD 18 atm and I think I missed ovulation, but going by my OV sticks yesterday I think I may be 3DPO right now. I'm using the Ovia app at the moment.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Avalanche

Also could UK ladies tell me where the best place to get OV sticks and BBT thermometer would be? Thanks


----------



## kksy9b

Here to catch up! I've been busy most of the day and so was only updating in my journal. Can't wait to hear about everyones day!

Tiny- your chart is looking AMAZING!! Any symptoms to report? SO SO excited for you in the coming days!! And we totally need to keep spreading the birthday month dust to everyone..its working so far! :dust: OMG....love that you've been nauseous (weirdest statement ever!) and pray its a good sign for you!! and i have ZERO willpower...i tested a few times today lol. I'll get a picture up below :)

Happy- thank you so much for your words of encouragement. I feel so blessed to have found you ladies. wahoo for officially being trying!!! If I'm not preggo this month, I'll be due around the 27/28th or so (would depend when AF actually came) so I'll totally be your cycle buddy (but REALLY hoping it's not needed ;) ) Regardless, we will all be here to cheer you on!

kitty- how are you doing? anything fun going on this weekend?

jwilly- i hope you're doing okay hun. haven't heard from you in a bit but understand. update when you can :hugs:

banana- awww...i love your story about finding out! so sweet that you got to share those moments with your family!

matts- so glad to hear the MS is staying away so far! FX you are one of the lucky ones that gets to skip it all together!! Are you telling your families early or waiting? If you let me know your due date, I'll get it updated on the front page.

arturia- how are you doing hun? AF is coming due soon right? Any symptoms? I hope she stays away for you!

liles- sorry about the food issues :( never fun when your stomach can't make up its mind! hopefully it will all be passing soon. Happy 9 weeks!! and yes, per my longest LP since weaning, AF should have been here today (but she isn't!! :happydance:) however, i always had a 14 day LP so I'm really not "late" until Tuesday next week (in case this is the cycle it all goes back to normal)

curiosity- :hugs::hugs::hugs: i'm so sorry about AF. Hopefully having the mortgage settled and getting into the new place will be the key! Can't wait for next month and FX you are able to catch that egg! Love how liles put it....tell your DH to get ready...you've got a whole new house to break in ;)

chocolatechip- :hugs: i know it is so stressful! i wouldn't compare evening v fmu personally. the concentration is different. also remember that it takes a full 48 hours for hcg to double so you want to look at every other days test for comparison. KMFX that your bean is snuggled in there nice and tight! How/when do you think you'll tell your DH?

green- a big massive CONGRATULATIONS!! what an amazing accomplishment...you must be incredibly proud of yourself and relieved to have it done with too! if there are a lot of people around at work, you can totally just hold on to a glass and take a tiny sip every now and again (which wouldn't do any harm). Dump the rest when you can...no one will notice. For family celebration, you could say that you are taking a medication that's known not to mix with alcohol (tynelol, excedrin, motrin, an antibiotic like a z-pack, benadryl) etc. I'm sure since you've been so stressed out it wouldn't be a far cry to say you have a headache or a cold or something. I'm sure it will all work out. Chart is looking awesome so far :thumbup:

Ali- glad your MS is holding off as well! FX you get lucky two times and dont get it!! When do you think you will sit for your boards?

avalanche- welcome to our little group! We have a wonderful group of women here to help support you! i am so so sorry about your recent loss :hugs: I'm not in the UK, but I have found Amazon the best place to look for a bbt themometer and OPKs. Best of luck to you :flower:

I hope all our other ladies are doing well and would love to hear from you!

I love that Happy pointed out that 1/3 of us have gotten BFPs!! I know that each of us will have that beautiful :bfp: by our names soon!!


----------



## kksy9b

So in my news- no AF!! Even if I'm not preggo this cycle, it will be my longest LP in over a year and I am THRILLED about that. BUT...i've been a bit of a crazy person with testing today and I swear I see lines that have pink in them. I'll get a picture attached. The top is this morning FMU, middle is after a 1 hour hold in the early afternoon and bottom is a 2 hour hold later on. As long as my temp doesn't drop tomorrow I will probably bust out a FRER! getting so nervous...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160430_170739.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## arturia

Hey folks, 

Gratz to anyone I've missed congratulating for bfp, there's been so many it's hard to keep track.

Curiosity gratz on your mortgage! It's super exciting to have it all done and I can't wait for ours! 

Kksy9b I'm glad your AF stayed away even if you get a bfn. At least your cycle will time better with your schedule! 

Tiny-FX'D for you! 

AFM starting to feel AF symptoms I think but I'm not due until Tuesday either way. At least if I O'ed at the same time this month. I don't have high hopes for this month at all. Feeling a bit left out though seeing all the bfp... not that I'm not also happy for everyone!


----------



## chocolatechip

tinymumma said:


> Urgh, not feeling too flash hot this morning ladies. Been feeling very nauseous for the last half an hour. Borderline "am I going to throw up"? Not fun :( I haven't done anything differently this morning, so don't know what's causing it. Luckily Bub is having his brekkie, so I don't have to be running around just yet, lol.

Nausea was definitely my big sign this month so good luck!!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

God I can't keep up XD welcome Avalanche! Yeh I'm in the UK and the only place I have found any bbt thermometers is Amazon, you can buy cheap(ish) dipstick opks from boots but again they are cheaper from Amazon, (maybe don't get baby mad, my thermometer was whack haha) 

Afm this weekend was actually quite nice, went looking at a new family car (one that might actually fit a family in) and it was good drives nicely, has a big boot and enough space for 3 kids (if we ever get there) and isn't absolutely huge that I feel lost in it with my teeny 5ft frame XD got a new dress as well curtesy of my hubby!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## glong88

Hoping these are getting better? Can't see much difference
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kittykat7210

I can see progression!!! What are the differences in date? Stope worrying though silly!! I know that's easier said than done but honestly, it looks good to me!


----------



## glong88

Left 14dpo am
Middle 15dpo midday
Right 16dpo am


----------



## lilesMom

Avalanche said:


> Also could UK ladies tell me where the best place to get OV sticks and BBT thermometer would be? Thanks

Welcome hon
Sorry for ur loss xx
Hugs
Hope y catch fast with nice sticky bean xxx
I'm in Ireland but I buy opk and hot off amazon.co.uk
I always use the one step of both.
Find them cheap and reliable 
Loads of :dust: To u.
X


----------



## lilesMom

Kk I think I see faint line on all
Especially the third one 
Wayhey!
Xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Glong def getting much darker xx

Nice dress kitty.
Well done dh :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Then it's great progression glong!! Silly!!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Sorry arturia, you're not alone Hun.Still not out yet either though, fingers crossed!!

Kk and Liles you both made me laugh about the breaking the house in!! It's a good way to TTC I suppose :haha: 

Kk that bottom test especially looks really good, I really hope this is it for you!!! Can't wait to see your frer :)

Tiny, hooray for nausea (in a good way)!! Not much longer til you can get your answer I hope! Thanks for your nice message.

Chocolatechip I'd say especially if you're already having nausea you have a strong little bean in there :)

Jwilly I hope you're OK Hun xxx

Avalanche welcome! So sorry about your loss, here if you ever need to talk. Lots of :dust: to you! I'm in the UK and also bought mine from Amazon, it's a babymad.

Glong progression is showing nicely :)

Happy and kittykat it will be really nice that we should all be testing about the same time this cycle!! Good luck ladies xx kittykat love the dress, so pretty :)

Les, any updates? Hope you're OK Hun xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Glong those tests are definitely getting darker love! They look great &#128516;

Kk fingers crossed for you!

Avalanche welcome!

Kitty lovely dress. New cars are always fun to look at &#128516; I have a Chevy traverse and absolutely love all the space I have. 

Nothing exciting here. DH has been working last few night so no bd but I'm hoping to catch sneak some action sometime today before he goes back to work tonight. Fingers crossed at least.

:dust:


----------



## lilesMom

Happy bd proud :)
Hee hee 

Feeling pretty crappy today.
Lil squish wriggled all night with his tummy
So both of us got bad sleep
Tiredness makes the nausea worse.
OH just took him off to the shop.
So I hve a break now.
Feel bad fir wishing them away
But they were driving me mad ;)

Tiny hope ur nausea is a good sign too hon xx 

Dust to all xx


----------



## kksy9b

Uuummmm.....my eggo is preggo!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160501_074151.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Avalanche

Aww thanks for the lovely warm welcome ladies! I shall check out Amazon. 

Been so ill the past two days, getting annoyed at my body as I can't tell what are symptoms and what's being ill lol!


----------



## Avalanche

kksy9b said:


> Uuummmm.....my eggo is preggo!!!!!!!!

OMG congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## glong88

kksy9b said:


> Uuummmm.....my eggo is preggo!!!!!!!!




Yes!!!! Such a lucky month for all of us, we can all move onto first tri together :hugs::happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Omg congrats kk! What amazing news!


----------



## AliJo

I'm so excited for you Kk!!! Congratulations again!! :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

kksy9b said:


> Uuummmm.....my eggo is preggo!!!!!!!!

Hurray :).brilliant news
Congrats sweetie 
This is the lucky lucky thread :)
Congratulations :)


----------



## lilesMom

Two hour nap later 
I feel slightly more human :)
Guess I can stop worrying about lack if symptoms 
Those two days were nice 
Hee hee

So happy for all your bfps.
Brill news xxx

Our other ttc buddies will be joining us,really soon
And will be lots of story swapping


----------



## arturia

kksy9b said:


> Uuummmm.....my eggo is preggo!!!!!!!!

Gratz!


----------



## Avalanche

So nauseous today at 4DPO. Better not be for no reason!


----------



## AliJo

Avalanche - I really hope it's a good sign! Also, Welcome!! I realize I never welcomed you!


----------



## lilesMom

Jwilly how u doin hon?
Xxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yay KK!!!! Great line! Congrats!


----------



## chocolatechip

Congrats KK!!!!


----------



## Avalanche

AliJo said:


> Avalanche - I really hope it's a good sign! Also, Welcome!! I realize I never welcomed you!

Thanks! And congrats on your BFP! :baby::happydance:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Oh wow kk!! Congratulations Hun, that is amazing!! Happy and healthy 9 months, that is fantastic news :hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Just had to talk myself down from buying a pack of digital pregnancy tests :haha: I have a frer already but boy was it so tempting to buy tests just to buy tests :dohh: 

Only cd 12 and I'm already obsessed with the thought of testing...I want to join you ladies with :bfp: s so bad! In due time I know in due time...


----------



## lilesMom

Proud hope its this cycle for u xx 
:dust:


----------



## tinymumma

Kk, I KNEW THAT FIRST LINEY WAS PINK!! That ain't no etch-o-sketch &#128521; Soooo happy for you gorgeous!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! I bet it's an amazing feeling being able to add your name to the front page!!! Sending you lots of love xxx 

Avalanche, welcome sweetheart xx The ladies in this thread are absolute gems <3 Best of luck for this TWW. Fx'd you get a beautiful :bfp: at the end of it xx 

Liles, glad to hear you got some rest xx Almost out of first Tri! Lots of love to you xx 

Proud, lots of BD wishes &#128521; Come on eggy!! 

Arturia, I know what you mean sweetheart. You'll get your BFP soon, I know it xx Kk and myself seem to have some powerful birthday dust! 

Sorry if I missed anyone! There was so much to catch up on and if only been gone for a few hours, lol. 

Kitty, best of luck for this cycle sweetheart xx Love the dress by the way! Hubby did a good job, wish mine was as good, he always gets distracted by the lingerie :dohh: You're absolutely stunning by the way! 

AFM, yesterday was very weird. Nausea in the morning for about an hour then just felt off all day. For the past two days I've had a crazy bloat. Even when I suck it in, I'm the size I was at 18 weeks with DS!! All I wanted to eat yesterday was salty food! Made DH take a trip to Hungry Jacks (Burger King). I just wanted to eat all day! Temp dropped this morning but still well above the coverline. Feeling icky again but me as bad as yesterday. Having some AF type cramps, especially last night to the point where I put on a panty liner because I expected her to show up overnight. When I woke up I just had that "yup, she's here" feeling, you know what I mean? But nope, not even a spot. I was going to test this morning but since my temp dropped, I didn't. Really wishing I had some IC's right now! Haha. Guess I still just have to wait it out *twiddles thumbs* FF says AF due today, so expecting her anywhere between now and Mothers Day (I'm sure she'll turn up on Mothers Day too, that's totally her style :nope: ) 

Lots of love everyone xx


----------



## Avalanche

I've started testing so I can line obsess :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

Tiny ill keep my fingers and toes crossed for bfp for u xxx
Yum hungry jacks.
I've eaten enough for ten people already today 
But that sounds good !!! Xx


----------



## tinymumma

Avalanche, best of luck honey xxxx 

Lilesmom, it was amazing! Hehe. It's great craving food, isn't it? Lol


----------



## Avalanche

Tests are here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ycle-ttc-after-mc-april-may.html#post37247932

Figure I will test every day until I know I'm out. No idea when I really OV'd after MC so could be all over the place.


----------



## tinymumma

So ladies, one FRER left and I'm going to test today. Well, I think I will. Hubby had to work today (public holiday, grrr) so if he gets home before my 4 hour hold is up, then I won't test until tomorrow morning. I know o should probably wait until tomorrow morning anyway, as I've been saying heaps lately about doubling hcg and all. Pretty sure I implanted 5 DPO (if the little bean even exists lol :dohh: ) 
5 DPO - 0
7 DPO - 2 
9 DPO - 4... So it probably won't even show if I am! But then again with the dip today, it could be implantation today?! Argh, so conflicted!!


----------



## Avalanche

Ooo good luck tiny! I would test but I'm super impatient. Any symptoms?


----------



## tinymumma

Avalanche said:


> Ooo good luck tiny! I would test but I'm super impatient. Any symptoms?

Definite symptoms. Bloating (I'm huge! Usually a flat tummy all through cycle), gassy, nausea, peeing more, cramping, thumping/pinching near ovary, weird sensations in lower abdomen (cold almost) tired a lot. I'm sure there's more but the main ones that are super different for me are the bloating and the nausea.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Kk!!!!! How incredible. I have journeyed with you through WTT and that first month that you kind if tried, then this month was for real, and BFP!!! Wooo!! So cool to watch your journey. Cheers to a healthy next 9 months!!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Tiny I can't wait for you to test!! FX!!


----------



## Banana10

Welcome Avalanche, good luck to you! X

YAY..congratulations KK, awesome news :) x


----------



## tinymumma

Thanks ladies. I just tested because I had the urge to pee and it had been a 2 1/2 hour hold. Bfn :( I was really hoping for even a tiny squinter. I swear I see a line (no colour) if I hold it up to the light but nothing if it's laid flat... No more tests left. Guess now I wait till AF shows or she doesn't


----------



## chocolatechip

Ladies, I started spotting. I am absolutely heartbroken. I convinced myself that even if I miscarried (and I suspected it with such faint lines) I wouldn't get upset because it at least meant we could conceive but it's WAY more difficult than I thought. So so so sad.


----------



## kksy9b

oh chocolate chip, i just want to wrap you in a big hug. Are you cramping as well? spotting in early pregnancy can be very normal. Is it brown or red? I pray that your bean is snuggled in there nice and tight :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AliJo

Chocolate - I'm so sorry! It's not over yet.. as KK said it could be completely normal! Did you do anything that might cause some spotting? Really hope everything is okay!


----------



## chocolatechip

AliJo said:


> Chocolate - I'm so sorry! It's not over yet.. as KK said it could be completely normal! Did you do anything that might cause some spotting? Really hope everything is okay!

DH and I did BD for the first time since my bfp today but I'm not sure that has anything to do with it. It's brown spotting and I am having trouble differentiating between cramping and the twinges I've been getting all week. There does seem to be some sort of light pain concentrated on my right side. 

I'm also feeling a little dizzy, so I think that's a really bad sign. Thanks for responding so quickly. I knew I could count on you girls for support.


----------



## AliJo

Chocolate - I've been a bit dizzy today myself. I think that can be normal with all the dramatic changes your body is going through. BDing might be the culprit and I hope that is the cause. We're definitely here for you!


----------



## greenarcher

Glong - Lovely lines!

Kittykat - love the dress! You're so tiny! You're going to look adorable with a big belly :)

KK - OMG CONGRATS! Jeez this thread is fertile!! 

Liles - Sorry you and your LO aren't feel well still!

Avalanche - FX nausea is baby related!

Tiny - FX AF stays away! Those are great symptoms!

Choco - Dont' dispair yet, dear. A little spotting is normal, as is being dizzy. Keep an eye out for it to get heavier.

AFM - 8DPO, too busy celebrating this weekend to temp, and figured that drinks would throw them off anyways. BFNs Friday and Saturday. Bought FRERs tonight. Will test again tomorrow with an IC and maaaaaaybe a FRER.


----------



## lilesMom

Choc chip I had some spotting this time.
Thought it was def curtains 
But I'm still preg .
I had no spotting with my son.
So assumed def mc.
Hope it turns out well for u too hon xxx
But if one sided pain gets worse go get checked xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Tiny buy more tests if u can!! Xxx
Fingers crossed for u.

Green dust xx


----------



## tinymumma

Choco, just breathe sweetheart. Seems impossible I know :hugs: Brown means old and since you and hubby DTD, I wouldn't put it past your cervix being sensitive with the extra blood flow due to beanie xx 
Sending you so much love and hugs gorgeous and I hope all is well xxx


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks XD, bit worried I'll tip over once my belly gets massive! But I'll worry about that once I'm pregnant haha! Good luck with this cycle, looks like you had good Bd timing for a definite ovulation, FX this is your cycle!!


----------



## Avalanche

Choco if it's brown blood you're still in with a chance as brown blood is old blood that's been dislodged outside of your cervix. Saying that I bled like full on AF with my daughter every month for the first 4 months. Really scary but was otherwise a normal pregnancy. When was your last test?

Tiny fingers crossed AF stays away, when is she due? BFN could be because it's too early. 

I'm POAS shortly. OH has just run to the shop to get more tests bless him :rofl: I think he's excited


----------



## greenarcher

Yay! FX for you! I'm glad your OH is almost as excited as you are :)

Ugh. No temp again today because I was up most of the night catching up on some work things. Yay redbull! I will definitely miss it once I get pregnant.


----------



## tinymumma

Thank you for the wishes ladies. I won't be testing again until the 9th. AF is due anytime between now and the 8th. I had some serious burning/ stabby pains on my left side tonight. They've lasted quite a while and it almost feels like I have a prickle in there? 
Will see what temp does tomorrow. I have to change my chart. I totally forgot to adjust the temp for yesterday, I only adjusted the time :dohh:


----------



## greenarcher

tinymumma said:


> Thank you for the wishes ladies. I won't be testing again until the 9th. AF is due anytime between now and the 8th. I had some serious burning/ stabby pains on my left side tonight. They've lasted quite a while and it almost feels like I have a prickle in there?
> Will see what temp does tomorrow. I have to change my chart. I totally forgot to adjust the temp for yesterday, I only adjusted the time :dohh:

Wow, you are a patient person! I may try that next month.


----------



## tinymumma

greenarcher said:


> tinymumma said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the wishes ladies. I won't be testing again until the 9th. AF is due anytime between now and the 8th. I had some serious burning/ stabby pains on my left side tonight. They've lasted quite a while and it almost feels like I have a prickle in there?
> Will see what temp does tomorrow. I have to change my chart. I totally forgot to adjust the temp for yesterday, I only adjusted the time :dohh:
> 
> Wow, you are a patient person! I may try that next month.Click to expand...

:rofl: I'm really not, lol. Just have no more tests left. If I had IC's you better believe I'd go through 10 a day! Lol. If this cycle is a bust, I'll be getting some for next cycle. Good luck to you sweetness xx


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm getting frustrated with temping, it's such a long way round of doing it XD it takes 30 days to figure out if you're ovulating XD and no short cuts haha!! 

I take my hat off to those who regularly temp, I know I will have to keep temping to ensure I am ovulating since we've been trying so long, it's just such a painstaking process haha 

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## tinymumma

kittykat7210 said:


> I'm getting frustrated with temping, it's such a long way round of doing it XD it takes 30 days to figure out if you're ovulating XD and no short cuts haha!!
> 
> I take my hat off to those who regularly temp, I know I will have to keep temping to ensure I am ovulating since we've been trying so long, it's just such a painstaking process haha
> 
> What's everyone up to today?

It is a tad frustrating not knowing when you have O'd until 3 DPO, lol. I try and think of it like, it makes the TWW that little bit shorter? :haha: I find its just natural habit now. 
I'm actually about to go to bed! It's 10:30 pm here and I'm pooped! 
EDIT: Oh and about the tipping over with a baby belly, I thought the same. I'm extremely unco (I trip over air) and thought I would be doomed in pregnancy. Turns out I had amazing balance and reflexes? Maybe Bub righted my centre of gravity? :shrug: 

Hoping everyone had a joyful and beautiful day xxx 

Choco, I'm still thinking of you gorgeous and am praying that all is well with you and bean. Rest up and drink plenty of water :hugs: <3


----------



## jwilly

Holy cow!! I cant believe how many BFPs have rolled in over the last few days! Kks, chocolatechip, glong, banana, AliJo CONGRATULATIONS! How very exciting! I love coming back to good news :happydance:

AFM, I had a full bleed with cramping at the end of last week, so we are pretty much positive that we lost the pregnancy. Results from my most recent bloodwork should be back today/tomorrow to confirm. Thank you to all who checked in! You guys rock. 

I am going to try and get my head out of the ttc game for a little bit (at least until my next cycle begins). It has been a year of obsessing over it, and I am going to take a months break (even if it isnt by choice) and enjoy it. We are doing some renos in our home, and they are coming as a welcome distraction! I will pop in every so often to see how everyone is doing over the next month, but I am going to try not to spend too much time thinking about baby makin' (although it is going to be soooo hard).


----------



## greenarcher

:hugs: so sorry to hear, Jwilly


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh I'm so sorry jwilly, a lot of us have experienced a loss so know what you're going through, we are all here to support you, take the time you need, it's hard to start trying again straight away so literally take all the time you need, if you need to talk/vent or whatever, you can talk to me if you want xxx


----------



## kksy9b

After a fun family weekend (where DS was a total daddys boy and wanted practically nothing to do with me for the first time ever!), it's back to the normal routine.

I'm hoping to get fully caught up now but I'm really just waiting for DS to wake up so might have to hop back on later.

Arturia- :hugs: i know it can be hard :hugs: we are all here for you through your whole journey and will be ready to celebrate when you see that beautiful bfp! KMFX that AF stays away for you tomorrow!!

kitty- ooh! what kind of car were you looking at? I'm hoping for a new one in a year and a half so have just started browsing. Love your new dress!! and with temping, its definitely a double edge sword. its nice being able to confirm you've O'd but can be a pain when its not a habit yet!

glong- i see DEFINITE progression. Take out the middle and just look between the 14 and 16 dpo since that's how you want to measure. Looking great!!

liles- i'm only slightly jealous that you live in ireland. its on my bucket list of places i want to visit in my life. sorry your little man wasn't feeling well :( its okay to need a break, no need to feel bad about it! happy to hear your symptoms have returned...its such a mind trip when preggo of "i feel bad and want to feel better but when i feel better i stress something is wrong with baby and wish i felt bad again." the things we go through for these babies! lol

proud- hope you were able to sneak some action in with your hubby! and we are going to be here to root you on in your testing! i just know that we will all be preggo together soon :hugs:

avalanche- KMFX for you to see a nice bfp next week!! love that you've started testing! just remember that it's way way early and will be a few days before you might see something. sometimes those bfn's can really get you down even if you KNOW it will be negative. i'll hop over to your testing thread to follow you there too!

tiny- hahaha...thank you! etch-a-sketch..hehehe. OMG, i am so excited for you! i hope your symptoms turn into a lovely BFP soon! And you are SO early still!! I had bfn's on IC's with a sensitivity of 10miu at 10dpo which turned into barely there squinters on 11 and a positive at 12dpo. i know its hard to see the negative, but if you have a bean (and i'm so hopeful you do!!), they are just snuggling in now and you'll know more soon. KMFX for you!!

chocolatechip- brown blood is old blood that can very well be knocked loose by DTD (happened to me in my first pregnancy and completely freaked me out until my doctor got back to me) . Twinges and even some isolated pains are completely normal (like liles said though, if it gets intense call the doctor. ESPECIALLY if you start feeling right shoulder pain too). Cramping would be more like AF type cramps. Praying your bean is okay in there :hugs: Being dizzy might just be needing more food and water

green- i feel like i should rename this the "lucky fertile myrtle" thread...we are all going to have our bfps soon!! I cant wait to start seeing your tests!!

jwilly- :hugs::hugs: let us know what the results come back as. Keeping you in my thoughts and completely understand needing a break and hope that the break helps you and you are able to do some fun things. Please come back here when you're ready :hugs:

AFM, I spent most of yesterday in complete shock! I still am a bit but its settling in a little. I'm calling my doctor here shortly to get my first appointment scheduled, which will be in about 6 weeks or so. I was worried about progesterone levels since my temp has been flat at coverline for a few days. But today I had a whole degree jump! I'll mention it to the doctor on the phone but likely it just took a bit for my level to jump.

DS is up (and watching a show in bed while i finish responding here) so I'm going to hop off. We have his speech therapy later today so I probably wont be on much until later tonight


----------



## glong88

Thanks girls.

I didn't test today but will test tomorrow so there's 48hours between. As long as there's a difference il then call doctors and book midwife, if not difference I'll ask for betas


----------



## kittykat7210

We've been looking at the Kia rio sr7 it has loads of space for kids and prams and things but also isn't overly large as to swamp me and intimidate me! What car have you been looking at? Yeh I'll get into it eventually, I think half the problem is I started temping half way through my cycle so I feel like I've been temping for ages and still don't know much!


----------



## lilesMom

Jwilly huge hugs.
Totally understand the break.
We r here when u need us
Xxx

Kk glad ur settling into your great news :)
Takes a bit to sink in alright xx
Congrats again xx 
Ireland is fine but it rains a lot
And people r very nosy. :)
Its lovely when its sunny though xx
I know nothing about Missouri
Must google :)
Xx


----------



## chocolatechip

Bleeding heavily today. I handled it very poorly last night but I am already starting to come to grips with it. Hopefully I'll be back in here soon. Thanks for everythjng ladies.


----------



## greenarcher

:hugs: I'm glad you're feeling better, but so sorry its looking more like a loss.


----------



## glong88

Doing my last frer tomorrow. Will be 18dpo. Really hope it's darker than my 16dpo, will be calling doctors if not. 

Ic still fairly faint and so are cheapie ones, certainly can't see much progression on them anyways :(...


----------



## lilesMom

chocolatechip said:


> Bleeding heavily today. I handled it very poorly last night but I am already starting to come to grips with it. Hopefully I'll be back in here soon. Thanks for everythjng ladies.

Aw giant hugs hon.
Really sorry to hear that. Xxx
Look after yourself 
If u need a friendly ear , we r here.
Feel free to pm me too if u want.
I've a few losses behind me unfortunately.
S o I've been there xx
Hugs


----------



## tinymumma

Choco, I'm so sorry love :hugs: I know there really isn't anything anyone can say to take the hurt away but just know, it will all be ok. As you can probably tell from my signature, we went through hell and back to have our son and although we still grieve for our little angels, our son is the light of our lives xx It will happen. I used to hate it when people would say that to me but the moment he was placed on my chest, I felt my heart swell a thousand times bigger than I ever could imagined. We're all here for you sweetheart &#10084;&#65039; 

Jwilly, big hugs to you as well sweetness xx We're all here for you as well &#10084;&#65039; :hugs: It will pass and your new little bean will mend a lot of the hurt xxx Lots of love xx

Kk, so beyond happy for you gorgeous <3 I had some odd pains last night (9 DPO). At first they were in my right side, very strong pinching. Then a few minutes later on my left side I had burning/ stabbing pains. They went on for around 2-3 minutes straight and continued randomly through the night. Temps are still slowly on the decline though, so not sure. I got very hopeful last night as 9 DPO was the same day I implanted with my son but although my temps are only going down by minimal amounts, I don't think it's looking very good as of right now. 10 DPO today and if AF doesn't show, it'll be my longest LP! Trying to convince myself of a silver lining if AF shows up. Also if this cycle is a no go, at least I'll be able to have a glass of wine or two on my birthday! Not that I really enjoy drinking all that much but sipping on a glass I can handle.

Glong, I'm sure your next test will be darker xx Can't wait to see it <3

Hugs to all :dust:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm so so sorry for the losses this thread has seen. I can't imagine the pain you are feeling. Hugs to all you ladies.


----------



## AliJo

Jwilly - I'm sorry dear.. take a break and enjoy it. It may be what your body needs. I wish I could say or do more. 

Choco - Oh no, I'm so sorry. I really had high hopes for your little bean. Let us know, sometimes a full bleed isn't what it seems. 

Glong - I'm sure your FRER will be great. Your progression has been wonderful so far.

Sorry if I'm missing out on something. I'm trying to catch up on my phone. 

AFM, I just finished my last tests for the ADN program. Still comfortable and feeling good. Had some insomnia last night which I hope doesn't turn into the norm. I'm too exhausted for that. Not much going on till May 25th which is my first appointment.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So sorry for your losses girls :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

glong- KMFX for you for tomorrow to see a great progression! my IC barely showed a line and then dipped a 50miu FRER and had a strong one...sometimes the batch just isn't the best!

kitty- nice car! we are looking more in a mid-size SUV range. I have a Honda CR-V right now (older model) and really love it so considering just getting an updated one. I dont want to go too much bigger but really need for it to have enough space to haul around 2 kids and all their stuff! 

liles- rain is nice but i would probably miss the sun! we have 4 very distinct seasons here...spring is by far my favorite with the green that comes back and thunderstorms. 

chocolatechip- :hugs::hugs::hugs: i wish i could wrap you in a big hug. i'm so so sorry hun. we are all here for you while you go through this loss and will be here when you are ready to try again for your rainbow

tiny- my temps plummeted at 11DPO to BARELY above my cover and stayed. combined with all my typical pre AF symptoms I was convinced she was coming and didn't. you just never know until the witch shows. You best not lose hope just yet! Praying she stays away but that is a massive positive of having a longer LP and being over 10 days! And drinks on birthdays are always fun!! What day is your bday on? How old will you be turning? Mine is the 22nd and turn 29...one more year until dirty thirty :)

Ali- awesome news about finishing up your exams!!


----------



## lilesMom

We get 4 seasons too kk
Sometimes in one day.
Hee hee
Yesterday we went fir a walk.
It was lovely and sunny
On way back, sky got really dark,
So we rushed home .
And just escaped a hail shower
Our weather is really weird at the mo.
Id take a bad winter 
If it meant we got a good summer :)

Tiny hope af doesn't show hon
Xx
But def great silver lining to hve lp over ten days
But still keeping my fingers crossed for u.

Glong hope ur test looks good today xx

Choc chip and jwilly hope ye r holding up ok xxx

Ali hurray for finishing x 
I had a few nights of wakyness too early on
But they passed.
Had a lot on my mind at the time, so possibly that too
My next app is the 25 th too
3 days before my lil squish bday :)

Dust to all xxx


----------



## kittykat7210

kksy9b said:


> glong- KMFX for you for tomorrow to see a great progression! my IC barely showed a line and then dipped a 50miu FRER and had a strong one...sometimes the batch just isn't the best!
> 
> kitty- nice car! we are looking more in a mid-size SUV range. I have a Honda CR-V right now (older model) and really love it so considering just getting an updated one. I dont want to go too much bigger but really need for it to have enough space to haul around 2 kids and all their stuff!
> 
> liles- rain is nice but i would probably miss the sun! we have 4 very distinct seasons here...spring is by far my favorite with the green that comes back and thunderstorms.
> 
> chocolatechip- :hugs::hugs::hugs: i wish i could wrap you in a big hug. i'm so so sorry hun. we are all here for you while you go through this loss and will be here when you are ready to try again for your rainbow
> 
> tiny- my temps plummeted at 11DPO to BARELY above my cover and stayed. combined with all my typical pre AF symptoms I was convinced she was coming and didn't. you just never know until the witch shows. You best not lose hope just yet! Praying she stays away but that is a massive positive of having a longer LP and being over 10 days! And drinks on birthdays are always fun!! What day is your bday on? How old will you be turning? Mine is the 22nd and turn 29...one more year until dirty thirty :)
> 
> Ali- awesome news about finishing up your exams!!

God SUVs are huge!! I'd look so silly trying to drive one of them, doubt I could reach the pedals XD


----------



## glong88

It's not good girls.

Today's frer is lighter
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7


----------



## glong88

However


Opk blazing positive

Ic on right is my fmu and in middle is smu ??? I'm confused
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AliJo

Glong - Are you going to get betas done? Some people have better lines with SMU. Best of luck hun, I'm sure this is hard on you.


----------



## glong88

AliJo said:


> Glong - Are you going to get betas done? Some people have better lines with SMU. Best of luck hun, I'm sure this is hard on you.


Yes today at 4 and Thursday at 4, so should no come Friday or next Monday depending how quick they get the blood checked... :(


----------



## kksy9b

I replied in the other thread as well glong but sensing you massive hugs and good thoughts today :hugs::hugs:
Liles- too funny! We get the same thing happen here too...crazy!

Kitty- full sized are WAY too big for me too! But I've been driving a mid-size for 7 years and it is just the perfect size (for us) to get around. We go visit my parents for longer weekends and it holds everything (pack and play, stroller, bags etc) with no issues.

AFM, after dinner I had bits of slight nausea. I was also STARVING all day yesterday. Shopping today to pick up some healthy choices to pick from!

I have 2 ICs left so taking them today...if I didn't know I was preggo, I would say its a negative. They are 10miu tests and think I already hit the hook effect with them. Going to try and dilute this afternoon and see what it does. 

Thinking and praying for all you wonderful ladies :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

glong88 said:


> AliJo said:
> 
> 
> Glong - Are you going to get betas done? Some people have better lines with SMU. Best of luck hun, I'm sure this is hard on you.
> 
> 
> Yes today at 4 and Thursday at 4, so should no come Friday or next Monday depending how quick they get the blood checked... :(Click to expand...

I'm glad ur getting betas done hon
Its the only way to get a better pic.
Tests r crap beyond telling u ur preg most of the time 
Huge hugs 
Keeping my fingers crossed for great news for u xxx


----------



## OhHappyZ

I am pretty small And I drive a 2016 Ford Explorer. I love it!! And it has front and rear cameras so parking is no biggie. I love it so much. But i also need a 7 seater because we frequently go out with friends and family and it is so much easier to just take one car. When we went to Vegas this past weekend we took it and fit five girls, a cooler, a wagon of food and two bags per girl. Fit like no problem!! 
Plus i would like three kids so big SUV is perfect.

Glong and Choco, hope is not lost until you get confirmation from doctor. Stay positive loves.


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm 5ft tall and 100 lbs... I'm about as tiny as you can get XD I hate it! I tried to drive my dads Audi and couldn't reach the pedals!


----------



## glong88

Did a cheap test..

Today's only 10-15 minutes dry... Feel a bit better? Maybe the frer had less dye or my fmu is rubbish?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## arturia

Tested this morning, BFN with IC. Expecting AF sometime this afternoon, maybe about 4h from now since early afternoon is a REALLY common time for AF to start for me... But I know, since it was an IC with a sensitivity of 25, it's still possible to not have enough HCG even though I'm due AF today. It's only 13ish DPO. I thought maybe I might have felt some implantation cramps on Friday (although it's probably in my head!) so if AF isn't here by tomorrow, it's FRER time.

I'll keep you guys updated, but I still really don't have much hope.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Glong I hope your blood test results are good so you can relax a little bit :hugs: 

Nothing exciting here. I'm pretty sure if this isn't our month that I'm going to use opks next month just to get an idea of when our fertile period is. Especially with DHs work schedule. For now just focusing on :sex: when we can and our upcoming trip to Vegas next week &#128516; And I signed DH and myself up to run a 5k on Saturday. Let's just say DH is less than thrilled :haha:

Hope everyone is doing otherwise. Our pregnant girls and those with recent losses :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Opks are great :)
Hoping u don't need them though hon x


----------



## arturia

AF arrived basically to the expected minute. So happy for everyone who got their BFPs but sad to be left out.

At least I can be amused that the witch has perfect timing. :haha:


----------



## OhHappyZ

arturia, well she got you this month, but next month we can hold hands and skip and giggle together as we await our BFP's :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Silly :witch: sorry arturia. I feel a little left out too so your not alone :haha: here's to another cycle :dust:


----------



## arturia

Don't have a lot of hope for next month either, hubby just said he's going to be driving to Calgary again week after next, and it's highly likely to be on Friday, which is highly likely to be the day before O. We have enough trouble BDing during my fertile period as it is, between Celexa withdrawal, his exhaustion level, (he's suffering insomnia which the doctor won't help with) and whatever else.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs arturia
Sorry silly witch showed 
But glad she didn't keep u waiting xxx


----------



## lilesMom

2 days before o is my best catch egg day
Can ye bd the day before he goes 
Giving u a great chance still. 
I got my first bfp with bd only two days before o
Cos I was going away for few days.


----------



## arturia

lilesMom said:


> 2 days before o is my best catch egg day
> Can ye bd the day before he goes
> Giving u a great chance still.
> I got my first bfp with bd only two days before o
> Cos I was going away for few days.

It really depends on how he feels. It's hard to say whether he'll be receptive at all to BDing on any given day, plus I'm really bad at *ahem* telling him we should. As I said, there's a lot of things contributing to a lack of interest on his part lately.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs 
Hope he feels better by then.
Do u know how long withdrawal normally lasts.
Hope everything gets better for ye both soon xx


----------



## lilesMom

It sounds silly but i used to text Oh
Saying its good baby making day if u still want to
I felt less like I was begging
He felt less pressure 
Might not work fir everyone 
But did for us x


----------



## arturia

lilesMom said:


> Hugs
> Hope he feels better by then.
> Do u know how long withdrawal normally lasts.
> Hope everything gets better for ye both soon xx

Somewhere between weeks and forever. Usually a month or so until the worst symptoms are gone but other things can persist for a long time. The worst 'symptom' is that he has a pretty awful temper lately and is debating whether or not he should stay off Celexa, since he takes it to deal with that temper. It's caused plenty of disagreement lately.

I'm more concerned about the exhaustion, which seems to have become habit forming. He's averaging 2-5 hours of sleep per night, which means when he gets home he's mostly just in the mood to try to sleep. Half the time lately he doesn't even want to stay awake for dinner.


----------



## tinymumma

Arturia, :hugs: sweetheart. I too feel like I'm a bit left out. We will get there though xxx Also sorry to hear about your DH's struggles. I truly hope that he starts to feel better soon <3

Kk, woohoo, 29! I've always said life begins at 30! &#128536; My birthdays on the 18th and my cousins is the 19th. Crazy but we were born only 10 hours apart, right next to each other! Crazy right? Haha, we're like sister. 
Probably shock horror but I'll be turning 20. I know, still a spring chicken, that with my history seems to make a lot of people cross but I'm not ashamed &#9786;&#65039; 

Curiosity, how're you going love? You've been a tad quite. Or are you just a little preoccupied with "breaking in" the new house? &#128521; Hehe

Proud, Fx'd all goes well for you this time around and you can be added to the front page with a :bfp: 

AFM, well, looks like I'm out too ladies. Woke up to spotting this morning. Temp dropped again (yet still well above the coverline). 10 day LP now. Guess that's good? I was kind of hoping for more this cycle but oh well. Pretty shattered to be honest as I was having symtpoms I never get before AF, so guessing I have some new symtpoms to add thanks to the Vitex. Trying to convince myself that it's alright but it's kind of hard. Very, very close to the 1 year mark. I just want it to my turn :cry: Fx'd the Vitex takes full effect next cycle. 
Life is pooping on me too. I haven't been able to go and look after my brother for about a week now because I'm so busy trying to get the house in order for our inspection on Friday. The place wasn't bond cleaned when the last people left (it was utterly disgusting when we moved in, food still in the oven, gum on the floor and in the carpet, mould in the drains, the list goes on) so I have been doing all the nitty gritty stuff like skirt boards and washing the walls and door runners, the lot. Plus organising the spare room since it's the "junk" room and it looks like a bombs hit it. To top it all off Bub seems to be struggling at the moment. He is yelling a lot, throwing tantrums and is refusing to be put down. He just wants milk all day. He started a habit of just yelling, for no apparent reason. I try talking quietly to him and ask him what he's struggling with and he just yells. If I tell him no, he'll start yelling and starts to hit myself in the head? It's been going on for over a week now and starting to wonder if I should take him into the doctor for it. Normal toddler behaviour? I don't know but it's really started to wear me down. I find myself getting cross with him more than I like. It's hard to keep reminding myself that he's not giving me a hard time, he's having a hard time. This is my mummy mantra. 

Anyway, sorry for the novel ladies. Just a lot of thoughts at the moment. :dust: and <3 to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## lilesMom

arturia said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Hope he feels better by then.
> Do u know how long withdrawal normally lasts.
> Hope everything gets better for ye both soon xx
> 
> Somewhere between weeks and forever. Usually a month or so until the worst symptoms are gone but other things can persist for a long time. The worst 'symptom' is that he has a pretty awful temper lately and is debating whether or not he should stay off Celexa, since he takes it to deal with that temper. It's caused plenty of disagreement lately.
> 
> I'm more concerned about the exhaustion, which seems to have become habit forming. He's averaging 2-5 hours of sleep per night, which means when he gets home he's mostly just in the mood to try to sleep. Half the time lately he doesn't even want to stay awake for dinner.Click to expand...

Huge hugs
That must be so worrying and lonely for u 
Xxx
Is there an alternative he could take?
Hope he starts feeling better.
For ur sake too xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Tiny why would people be cross with u
Its no ones business but urs and oh when ye hve kids xxx
U sound like a fab mature mom xx
From talking to u here
I would hve put u a little older,
Shows age is but a number xx

Maybe ur little dude is boundary testing.
Heading for the terrible twos 
Could be pain from back teeth too
My lil dude is still getting his back teeth
He lashes out and is cranky cos they irritate him.
Hope its just a phase xx 
He might be picking up on ur mood too
My squish knows when I'm not on form
And behaves accordingly :)


----------



## lilesMom

Soo tempted to get private scan
Another 3 weeks is looking long to next hosp scan :)


----------



## lilesMom

I just read a little about celexa withdrawal arturia 
It sounds awful.
Hugs xxx


----------



## tinymumma

lilesMom said:


> Tiny why would people be cross with u
> Its no ones business but urs and oh when ye hve kids xxx
> U sound like a fab mature mom xx
> From talking to u here
> I would hve put u a little older,
> Shows age is but a number xx
> 
> Maybe ur little dude is boundary testing.
> Heading for the terrible twos
> Could be pain from back teeth too
> My lil dude is still getting his back teeth
> He lashes out and is cranky cos they irritate him.
> Hope its just a phase xx
> He might be picking up on ur mood too
> My squish knows when I'm not on form
> And behaves accordingly :)

Thank you so much lovely xx People are strange these days. I always get people assume my son was an "oopsie" and when I tell them he wasn't they love to tell me how stupid I am. About how becoming a teen mother is so horrible and blah blah. Thank you for your kind words xx It's nice to be truly supported by women who don't care about my age. I've copped a lot of flack on here for being so young. 
I've had a feeling it's his teeth. He has 4 molars already. He doesn't seem to have a temp though, so I'm thinking it could be a growth spurt, coupled with teeth on the move. 
You're right about babes adjusting their emotions to ours, lol. Leo hates it when I have to clean and be distracted from him. He'll do something he knows is naughty so I'll tell him no. Then he looks me dead in the eye, smiles and does it again. His nickname is now Mr. Poo hahaha. 
My mum has just offered to look after him today so I can tackle the house. She's at home with my brother today and tomorrow because he has clinic appointments. She said it sounded like I needed a break and I just broke down. The parenting part, I can do, it's the life stuff I have a problem with. Don't know why since I've been living out of home since I was 15. Mum and I have had a rough past due to my decisions and other things that have happened. Our dynamic is a little askew but I love her to death and to have her support really means a lot. 
Sorry for the word vomit haha. AF is getting me all kinds of emotional, lol


----------



## arturia

Tiny-Liles is right, it's completely your business when you have kids, not anyone else's.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tiny- I totally get the age thing! I was 18 when I got married, 19 when I finally got pregnant (took us 13 cycles) and 20 when I had my first. I was 22 when we had our second and I got lots of questions then as well. People seem to always have something to say no matter what but like the other girls have said it's no ones business and you seem very mature minded. I never would have guessed your age


----------



## tinymumma

Thank you ladies xx Your support really means a lot xxx We made the right decision for us as a couple. Wishing everyone lots of luck for the new cycle <3 

Lilesmom, I totally get it about the scan love! My doctor refused to give me a dating scan because he said it was highly unlikely I would keep that one, so what's the point. 
Had to go to three different doctors but finally got a scan at 7+5. Having to wait until the 12 week scan was torture! I would totally get a private scan if financially doable. There's nothing better than seeing your little bean :cloud9:


----------



## kksy9b

Happy- we've been looking into the ford explorer as well...glad to hear such a positive review on it!

kitty- oh no! that sucks about not being able to reach pedals! I'm 5'9" and in my first car my knees didn't fit under the steering wheel...everyone has different struggles i suppose lol

glong- your tests look like they are progressing nicely!! some people just have bad experiences with FRERs. There is one gal I follow on a different thread who it took a LONG time to see darker lines on FRERs but had great lines on other tests. KMFX for your beta results!

arturia- :hugs::hugs: i'm so sorry about AF. Please try not to feel left out- we are definitely not going anywhere and will be here to root you on in your journey from start to finish :hugs: i hope your husband gets some relief soon from the withdrawls. I cant imagine how hard that must be

Proud- OPKs sounds like a great idea but hopefully you dont need them! Vegas is going to be so much fun for you and your DH. Hopefully will make it up for your hubby about the 5k lol. And like Arturia, please dont feel left out. Even after such a short time, I absolutely love this thread and the amazing women who have gathered together in it. We are going to be here to celebrate with you when you get your bfp :hugs:

tiny- so so sorry about AF hun. Like you said, the positive is that your LP is 10 days and i pray this month is your lucky month!! I think it's crazy that people judge you for your age and where you are in life. I got married at 20 but in my town, a lot of people get married young so it wasn't a huge deal. We waited longer for babies but if we had been in the right position at the time, I would have loved to have them younger. i think its awesome that you're a young mom! Sorry about having a rough time with DS lately. Sounds like normal behavior to me. He is learning to test his boundaries and see what behaviors get reactions etc. Keep at it momma, it will pass in time :hugs: Also, i'm totally stealing your mantra, love that! How is your brother doing?

liles- if you think a scan will help with stress, i would do it. after your losses, i cant imagine how anxious you must be.

green, mrs unicorn, les, curiosity, avalanche- hope you all are doing well

jwilly and choco- been thinking about you ladies all day and praying you are coping :hugs:

AFM, I am headed in the morning to a consult with my nurse and get the lab order for my first blood test. I'm not sure if they will do a second draw or not so will find out tomorrow. Hoping to get those results back somewhat quickly as we would love to announce to some of our family this weekend. Heading back to my hometown next weekend to announce to my parents and DH's oldest brother. DH is kind of nervous this time and wanting to be cautious, not too excited etc. I understand where he is coming from. With DS, I was so naive to everything that could go wrong and am eternally grateful for having a healthy baby. This time, i am hyperaware that we could lose this bean at any time. But I dont want to hold back celebrating out of fear. I want to live THIS moment for what it is- pure happiness.


----------



## arturia

kksy9b said:


> I want to live THIS moment for what it is- pure happiness.

Lovely sentiment. :D


----------



## lilesMom

Tiny glad ur mom is giving u a chance to do stuff today.
Its nice to be able to tackle stuff kid free every now and then.
They do like to distract us
And get stuck in the middle of cleaning :)
Makes everything ten times slower xx
But they r very worth it 
My lil dude is super cranky today.
Mainly teeth I think.
Poor dude.
Cant wait till he has them all
2.5 left :)

People always hve something to say regards our choices.
I got flack for not getting married before kids.
Not doing things in the 'right' order.
I've no major interest in getting matried
Might do it at some stage 
Not ruling it out 
But its not important to me
Some people don't get that.
But we hve to just ignore it
And do what's best for us.
I'm sure some people prob think I left kids late.
But I didn't feel like it was right for me earlier
And then didn't know things would take so long :)
Stuff um all.
Hee hee
Hope this is ur cycle tiny 
Now I've word vomit :)


----------



## lilesMom

arturia said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> I want to live THIS moment for what it is- pure happiness.
> 
> Lovely sentiment. :DClick to expand...

I agree.
No reason for anything to go wrong this time too hon xxx
Hoping fir happy and healthy 40 ish weeks for u x


----------



## lilesMom

I booked private scan for Fri eve :)
I'm just gonna get more nervous again if I don't .
:)


----------



## lilesMom

I booked private scan for Fri eve :)
Not long to wait now 
I was too impatient to wait three weeks :)


----------



## glong88

Oh that's exciting!!

Can't wait to start having scans


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Feeling pretty frustrated with DH. He has turned me down two nights in a row now and tonight and tomorrow night he will be at work :cry: not having much hope for this cycle since we've only bd 2 times since cd8. I just don't understand why all of a sudden he's saying no :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks glong. Xx
Looking forward to ur bloods coming back xxx

Sorry for double post
Thought it didn't post 

Proud hugs hon.
I had oh not want to a few times the cycle before I got bfp
He was feeling the pressure at work
And it spilled over into ttc pressure too.
Once work got better, 
The rest followed.
Hugs 
It may not be to do with ttc or u at all.
Xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Great news liles!! Will be waiting for your scan results!

Proud- :hugs::hugs: darn it! That must be so frustrating. Have you asked him about it? Any chance of getting a wuickie in before he goes to work?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thanks lilies and kk. I don't know what it is. I asked him about it and he said it's not me. It's just frustrating I guess. Nights are usually out only time because during the week I work days 8-5 and then he works 7p-7a so we don't et a lot of time in between and then the girls are awake so it's really hard to find the time. Maybe it's just not meant to be this month :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

Are the girls up before u go to work?
Maybe quickie then?
Any chance they would watch a cartoon for 20 mins :)
Hope u get a chance and oh is back to normal
I know how frustrating it is when u cant time bd as u think u need to xx
Dust xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

lilesMom said:


> Are the girls up before u go to work?
> Maybe quickie then?
> Any chance they would watch a cartoon for 20 mins :)
> Hope u get a chance and oh is back to normal
> I know how frustrating it is when u cant time bd as u think u need to xx
> Dust xxx


Unfortunately our 2 year old generally makes her way into our room in the middle of the night :dohh: so usually no opportunity for a quickie &#128542;

I'm just gonna focus our trip next week for our anniversary. Hopefully we can get back into the swing of things there. It'll be to late for this cycle but maybe it'll get us back on track for next cycle.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope Oh surprises u at some stage :)
But of not good plan for a break away to get back in track xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hello all, so sorry ladies who got AF right there with you, we will get there :hugs: Tiny, I got pregnant at 20 and had a hard time of it, so I know it's difficult. You're a fab mumma though, don't let anyone tell you otherwise!

Also so sorry to hear about little angels, jwilly, chocolatechip and kittykat thinking about you all xxx

I hope our lovely preggo ladies are doing well, liles exciting about your scan!

Sorry I'm a bit quiet lately, all going ahead with house, not quite exchanged but paid deposit and waiting to hear back on exchange. I'm also keeping a little quiet as I'm worried I'm getting too obsessed/worried about not getting pregnant so trying to play it really cool this month! I will pop back to see how everyone's doing though :) lots of :dust: to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx

Glad ur house is moving along nicely
Hope its sorted soon for u xx
Its easy get very focused on ttc.
A little break might help xx
But I never could do it, 
Even when I told myself I would 
Hee hee.
Xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Liles! I'm hoping with the house and going away for a long weekend in just over a week that will help things. It's just so intense TTC it send my emotions all over the place which probably does more harm than good!

How are you doing Hun? Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Def good to hve nice things to focus on
And keep ur kind busy xx
Hopefully before u know it u get ur bfp xxx
Hope house comes through soon xx
I'm good, just very tired
But if alls well on scan 
I won't complain over that :)


----------



## OhHappyZ

Liles, I have been wanting to tell you this for a while, but I love how all of your posts are written like poetry. I will admit that I even read them in an Irish accent :blush:


----------



## kksy9b

proud- that sounds like a good plan! some time away (and a sexy outfit or two) will surely get him back on track!

curiosity- good to hear from you! glad that the house is coming along nicely. you're going to have such a nice time getting it all set up and moved in! totally understand needing to take a step back. it can get all consuming at times. look forward to hearing from you when we can!

AFM, went in and had a consult with one of the nurses today. Confirmed the pregnancy (which i knew from the frer this morning it was all looking good lol). I thought i was getting betas done but its just a standard draw plus checking progesterone. Going tomorrow to get that done. Tiny bit of nausea tonight but passed pretty quick. Had a bit of a rough day with DS so took a bath, catching up on bnb and then heading to bed early! I'll attach my FRER progression picture too. I have one more to take probably next week. I'd like to see the test darker than control. 

Hope you all have a wonderful evening!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160504_091929.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## glong88

Great lines :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

OhHappyZ said:


> Liles, I have been wanting to tell you this for a while, but I love how all of your posts are written like poetry. I will admit that I even read them in an Irish accent :blush:

Hee hee.
Skitting but thanks.
How u doin? Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Looking great kk xx
:)


----------



## lilesMom

My slight spotting is back.
Doh
Least I've my scan tomorrow anyway.
I hate getting it cos I never did with ds
But did with all my mc s.
But its really slight.
Hurry up tomorrow eve :)

How r ye all xx


----------



## kksy9b

I'm sure the spotting is nothing but thank goodness your scan is already booked so that you don't have to worry for long :hugs:

Doing well here. Yesterday was such a bad day so today we are heading to the zoo. Finishing up breakfast now and will then get us ready and all packed up. Had some really bad bloating and water retention last night. You could really tell in my face when my cheeks filled out again. But its back to normal today. I've been noticing bloating in the PM since the weekend


----------



## lilesMom

The hormones def cause bloating
If scan is good tomorrow
I'm getting mat clothes,
More for bloat than bump at the mo :)


----------



## kksy9b

Yay for mat. clothes! Honestly, I can't wait to be back in maternity pants- they are so comfortable! I think I wore them until I was a few months pp with Charles lol


----------



## lilesMom

So did I with Simon :)
I hve one leggings and one trousers left from simes 
I'm wearing them now
But they r tatty 
And a bit loose.
Looking forward to new ones hopefully tomorrow :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ugh super crampy today on my left side! Wondering if maybe I'm having a later ovulation! Gonna try to sneak in a quickie with DH before he goes to work just in case :haha: hopefully he goes for it!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Don't let him NOT go for it. Jump on him and riiiiide hahaha sorry, I'm a big horndog. :blush:


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh go for it! Make sure he can't say no XD fx you catch your eggy!!


----------



## kksy9b

Go get it! :sex:


----------



## tinymumma

Lilesmom, I'm sure all is well sweetheart. What good timing for the scan to calm your nerves &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Proud, hope you managed to BD ;) Come on little swimmers , catch that eggy!! Good luck honey xxx

Kk, sorry to hear yesterday wasn't the best day. The zoo sounds amazing!! Have a wonderful time xx 

I am also guilty of still wearing my mat clothes. Shirts are ok since they all have breastfeeding clips, so that's my excuse but I still wear my mat shorts and jeans. So comfy!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So I had a clear blue ovulation test and decided to take it and looks like I was right! I got my smiley face! We weren't able to get a bd in before DH went to work though due to the kids running around being crazy :cry: do you ladies think there is still a chance if we bd tomorrow night and this weekend?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Here's my smiley!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tinymumma

Definitely still a chance honey xx Remeber O won't happen for 24-48 hours after your smiley xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I didn't think it would excite me that much to see a smiley face :haha: if this isn't our month I have a feeling I'm going to def be buying more of these (I had a couple a friend gave me that's the only reason I had them)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

tinymumma said:


> Definitely still a chance honey xx Remeber O won't happen for 24-48 hours after your smiley xx

Thank you! I wasn't sure if I would still get a smiley if I had already o'd! I definitely won't be taking no for an answer tomorrow night :haha:


----------



## AliJo

Proud, definitely a chance!! Go for it!!


----------



## kksy9b

yay proud!! I like those ones too because there is no second guessing it! Hope you are able to get some BD'ing in!

hope everyone is doing well...it's been quiet here the last few days!

We had a great day today...definitely way better than yesterday. The zoo was fun but every school and their mother decided today was field trip day...it was packed! Charles mostly just wanted to people watch and everytime i took him out of the stroller he was trying to climb right back in! So got in a lot of walking, which was nice! We announced to my BIL and his family...it was really nice and they were excited!


----------



## tinymumma

Kk, what a lovely day. I bet the fresh air (although crowded) was a nice change. Sounds like little man enjoyed himself as well. 
Yay for announcements :hugs: Sending you so much love xx


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks tiny :hugs: it really was a wonderful day. back to the grind tomorrow (and seriously, i HAVE to finish planning this bridal shower next weekend...i am WAY behind...) but i'm thankful for a day of relaxing with my little one.


----------



## lilesMom

Proud hurray for smiley :)
Happy bd
Hope u catch xx
Dust 

Kk glad the zoo was nice
Ur making me want to go to rumleys pet farm
They r w mix between pet farm and zoo.
They hve lots of stuff for special needs kids too
One of the few places around me that does
We will prob go there for squish bday on the 28 th 
Hurray :)
Hope its sunny

Love to all. Xx

Scans not till four so keeping myself occupied till then :)
I think things r still ok though.
I keep dreaming I hve a boy 
So I'm hoping that's real and not wishful thinking :)

Dust to all xx 

Ps I don't care on gender
But o mean hoping I get a bub :)


----------



## tinymumma

Kk, it sounded lovely indeed. Such a shame that life ask ways swoops in. At least then we are able to enjoy the special moments even more &#10084;&#65039; Good luck with the bridal shower xx I honestly don't know how you do it. I didn't have a bridal shower, or baby shower. MIL wanted to organise both but crippling anxiety showed her that if she did organise either one, I probably wouldn't turn up :blush: 

Liles, excited to see another picture of beanie!! Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Well couldn't help myself I just had the urge to pee on something and yet again a smiley! DH will be home tonight and I will not be taking no for an answer :haha: plus not if we don't catch the egg this month I have tests for next month :haha: poas addict in the making over here! 


Hope you ladies are well! I have to read and catch up on the conversation later when I get home from work! 

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OhHappyZ

liles - how did the scan go? Pics?

Proud - I have never seen the ones with smileys!! Well that makes it easier! I've always been afraid of OPK's because how everyone says they are hard to read. Seems like more frustration than it's worth. Good to know they make an easier one!

KK - Glad you had so much fun at the zoo! I can't remember the last time I went to one! I forget, who is the bridal shower for? What are some of your plans for it? Are you hosting it on that killer deck you have??


----------



## glong88

Betas 
67 Tuesday
91 Thursday
:( not good.

Repeats on mondayx


----------



## OhHappyZ

glong - keep your chin up dear. They are still rising which is good, and based on what I've been reading, it doubles in about 2-3 days, so maybe yours is just taking that third day to fully double. What did the dr say?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Happy- it's a clear blue digital. More expensive but super simple &#128516; I won't buy them more than a month or two I don't think cause like I said they are a little more $$$!

Glong :hugs: don't give up yet! Like happy said they are still rising which is good.


----------



## lilesMom

I'll catch up later
But wanted to let ye know
Alls fine :)
Bub wriggling away mad 
Sooo happy xx
Too tired to read now. 
I'll be back xxx


----------



## lilesMom

glong88 said:


> Betas
> 67 Tuesday
> 91 Thursday
> :( not good.
> 
> Repeats on mondayx

 just saw this 
Ideally they double as u know
But Drs look for 50% rise to say can still be viable
Sorry I hate that word, but I cant think of a better one
Hope its just slow start xxx
Hugs 
R they doing more for u xxx


----------



## glong88

Not even 50% rise, unless you look at it over 72 then it would be 50% I suppose

Repeat bloods Monday and getting results Tuesday and we go from there


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kk so happy you got to announce to someone! That's so exciting &#128516; The zoo sounds like lots of fun!

Liles glad the scan went good! Did you get any pics?

Glong keeping my fingers crossed all is okay!

Tiny anything exciting going on for you? 

Afm after getting that second smiley today I was not taking no for an answer :haha: got some bding in tonight and man was the anticipation good :haha: we leave for our trip in just a few days and will probably start testing shortly after we get back! I really really hope we got our timing right! 

Hope everyone is well. We seem to have gotten a little quiet in here lately.


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry I've been quiet, my temps are all over the place I don't know what's going on XD trying to sort out a car has been harder than we thought, DH wants a new job which is always stressful, and probably means we'll have to put Ttc on hold whilst we get him sorted, work is being crap to me too! Sticking me on silly shifts and I haven't caught up yet with the thread yet! I'm getting really bad cramps since AF which haven't stopped yet so I don't know what's going on at all!!


----------



## lilesMom

My lil boo :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160506_20_31_30_Pro.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh wow, so sweet!! I still have my old ultrasound pictures, I think they are so amazing!!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xx

How u doin?
Would ye put ttc on hold long?
If it were me I keep going 
His job be long sorted before bub arrives :)
Xxx
Hope ur ok about it
Whichever ye decide to do xx


----------



## OhHappyZ

What beautiful pictures!!!! Thanks for sharing!

Kitty, thanks for checking in. I'm thinking of you dear. Keep us up to date.


----------



## AliJo

Liles - Such a lovely picture!! 

Glong - I wish I could hug you! I don't think anything we say will make you feel better. Tuesday will bring more answers, I'm so sorry it's so far away. 

When should we been expecting our next testers?! 

AFM, I officially have my associates in nursing!! Next step is taking boards! I'm done with the nursing program and it feels so weird! I'll be going back in the next couple of years for my BSN, but right now I just want to sit back and enjoy my freedom! I think this pregnancy will feel quite a bit different because I won't have the distraction of classes.


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats alijo!! That's amazing!! Most of my family are in the medical field, 4 of them nurses! 

I think we'll go to not trying not preventing rather than stopping altogether, it's more to take the pressure of him, he's a stressy one bless him!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks happy :)
Hope alls well x

Ali enjoy ur freedom. :)
Xx

Kitty glad ur not stopping ttc entirely xxx 

Dust to all xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi ladies :wave:

Glong really hoping and praying Monday goes OK for you.

Kk that line progression is fab and lovely you got to share your news with BIL :)

Kittykat good luck with ntnp! Hopefully it is a nice relaxed way to get your bfp!

Liles aww little beanie is adorable :cloud9:

Tiny, Proud and Happy how's it all going? Happy yay for first month TTC :happydance:

Ali congratulations again on your nursing! How are you feeling?

So I'm back in fertile period and feeling good :) house is proving to be a brilliant distraction as we went to buy paint and stuff today. Had two lovely walks in the park this weekend with my hubby and doggie and it was just beautiful, sunny and warm. I am at peace that pregnancy hasn't happened yet and may not happen this month as I am just so looking forward to making our family home :happydance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Ooooh lilies soooo cute!

Kitty glad you're not completely stopping!

Congrats Alijo. That has to be a huge weight off your shoulders. Enjoy your time relaxing.

Glad the house had been a good distraction Curiosity.

ASF had some spotting/bleeding last night. It wasn't a ton but still enough to freak me an DH out. It was a brownish red color so I was trying not to get too worried. I think I have a slight yeast infection. So between that and us BDing last night I think my cervix was really irritated and that's were it came from. Thankfully I haven't seen anymore today. So as long as nothing else happens I'll just bring it up with the nurse at my appointment on Tuesday. But any more and DH will make me go in sooner.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks curiosity
Glad ur in a good place xxx
Exciting about your house.
Happy decorating 
It will be so fun planning your own home :)
Glad its happening for u now xx
I'm sure bub is only around the corner for u
Xxx

Thanks matts xx
Hope its just cervix for u hon
Which it sounds like it is xx
I've had some spotting this time too.
Never fails to freak me out a bit 
But alls well. 
Glad u hve appointment soon
For urs and dh peace of mind :)
Xxx


----------



## arturia

Hey ladies. Good to see everyone doing OK. Hugs to everyone who suffered losses.

Some TMI in the following paragraphs.

My AF was pretty strange. Called it when I got spotting after I poked my cervix, thought it was starting properly, but it didn't actually until Wednesday morning. Following that, I had only 2-ish days of proper flow. Woke up on Friday morning to an empty pad, though it ended up getting some veery slight spotting later in the day. I even removed it in the evening thinking it was done.

I've still got a bit of dirty brown spotting when I wipe but not worth wasting a pad over. This seems more of an outlier AF to me, but if I get repeat performances should I be worried?


----------



## lesondemavie

Hi all, I'm so sorry I missed so much on here. My goodness this really has been a lucky thread! Congrats to all with little beans! Liles glad to see your tiny one is still doing well.

Glong - :hugs: will be thinking of you on Monday

Matts - plenty of reasons for that cervix to be irritated. Fx that's all it is.

Curio - Glad the house is keeping you distracted while you try/wait. I could use some of that peace over here.

Arturia - I think they say you want at least 3 days of flow, but we all have outliers now and again. Could always just call and ask if it worries you.

Proud - great smiley! Hope you and DH had some fun!

AFM: I've been struggling a bit which is why I stepped away from the thread. I was feeling so numb that I couldn't offer the support here that I would want to give. I also didn't want to bring you all down with me when there was and is so much to celebrate in here. I've been much more relaxed this cycle, and I'm starting to feel more like myself again. I think I might even put my thermometer away after I confirm O. Today was both a great day and a tough day. We celebrated my little nephew's first bday. I made him a mini-triple layer cake, and he was the cutest thing (pic in my journal). I also was surrounded by friends with babies asking me when I'll "catch up." Expected but so hard to hear after a miscarriage. So that's me, taking it one day at a time, enjoying the process with DH even if it doesn't make a baby, and waiting to O.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs ladies xxx

Arturia, I agree with leson,
If ur worried get it checked
But I've had bizarre af for no reason the odd time too.
So its mist likely all fine xxx
Hugs

Leson don't feel like u only can be positive here xx
Ttc has ups and downs
We r here for both hon xxx
Hugs.
Hope ur bfp is just around the corner
With a super sticky bean xx
Kiddies bday party was bound to be tough.
Lovely to celebrate but still a reminder of what we should hve xxx
Huge hugs x
My first mmc I was due within days of my sil.
When my niece was born,
That first visit was hard
I was delighted for them
But of course it made me think
Its my baby I should be holding
Not my niece.
U will get there hon.
When u do, u will love that child more than life its self
Cos ur journey was that bit harder to get him or her.
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Could be stress arturia too hon.
U hve a lot on your plate at the mo.
Hugs xxx


----------



## glong88

Digital still 1-2 today.

Think I need to take a break from thinking about it because the worst looks like it will happen...


----------



## lilesMom

Huge hugs glong.
My heart breaks for u xx
Digitals aren't the most reliable.
But it would hve been reassuring to u if it had changed.
Sorry hon.
Hope ur little bean fights and hangs in there xxx


----------



## tinymumma

Curiosity, so exciting about the house!! Such a wonderful distraction. So happy to hear your at peace with where you are in your journey at the moment xx Life throws is in all kind of directions but it's good to relish in the beautiful moments each day to ground yourself xx Happy painting! 

Ali, how amazing! You go girl xxx Enjoy the relaxing time, you've earned it &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Glong, I really hope all is well honey xx It's not uncommon for hcg to be slow rising in the first few weeks xx I think stepping away from the tests would be a good idea &#10084;&#65039; As hard as it will be. I pray all is well with your next BT, so that you can have a little peace and start enjoying the pregnancy. Lots of love and hugs to you xx 

Matts, I'd say you're spot on about the irratated cervix xx It's sensitive enough as it is, so couple that with increased blood flow and hubbies getting a little too "into it" and it's bound to make your poor little cervix upset! Hoping all is well with you xxx 

Arturia, there could be many reasons love. We all have iffy AF's from time to time xx It could also be hormonal from coming off BC. That can happen too xx If you are worried though, there's no harm in going for a check up &#10084;&#65039; Lots of love to you xx 

Lilesmom, what a beautiful little beanie!! So cute!! Sending you lots and lots of big hugs xxx 

Kitty, sorry about the stresses at the moment. NTNP sounds like a good idea. Hubbies tend to crack under work related stress xx Hoping it all works out soon and that the relaxed approach helps with that sticky :bfp: !! 

Les, good to hear from you gorgeous. I agree with Liles, were here for you no matter the post. I think all of us understand the struggles of loss and the emotions that come along with it. Regardless of how you're feeling, were all here for you xx Do what you feel is right and take care of yourself gorgeous xxx 

AFM, AF is officially on her way out. Cd6 today, let's see what this cycle shall bring! We had a wonderful day yesterday. Saturday, hubby took Bub to the shops with him and got me some yummy treats and a sneaky present. That night thy both fell asleep snuggling with me while I pigged out and watched Masterchef and The Hunger Games. Then came Sunday and hubby got Bub to give me my present (the most luxurious slippers ever!) and Leo took that as an invitation to bring me all kinds of things. He made me stand in the hallway while he brought me clothes and baby wipes and all sorts, too cute! Then we spent the day with the MIL, which was nice. Then breakfast for dinner. Was a wonderful day. 
Starting to feel the anxiety building around my up coming birthday, I just want it to be over already :/ 

Lots of love and dust to all xx


----------



## lesondemavie

Tiny - BTW, I absolutely LOVE Masterchef Australia. The baker in me gets so giddy seeing all of the amazing desserts. Everyone seems so lovely and nice. The format is way better than the US version too. Glad you had a great day &#128522;


----------



## kksy9b

liles- Rumley's sounds wonderful! It's nice that there is a place where kiddos with special needs can go specifically. so happy to hear baby is doing well from the scan! what a relief it must be. love the pictures! They look so big!!

proud- go you not taking no for an answer! hope you caught that eggie!

Happy- it was for my best friend across state in our hometown. unfortunately she texted today asking to cancel it. said she didn't want to talk about it tonight. We (my co-host and i) are holding off canceling anything until we can talk to her. Her fiance just got home 2 days ago from deployment so not sure if they just had an argument or something more serious. My heart hurts for her. In happier news...less than 2 weeks to go for your wedding!! love your new TTC ticker too!

glong- :hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of you and praying for a clear answer soon for you

kitty- :hugs::hugs: it all sounds so stressful. i hope that the car and job get sorted soon. Have you called your doctor? You may want to call and see if they want you scanned to be sure everything looks okay after the chemical. It doesn't seem normal that you would still be having cramps

Ali- congratulations! hopefully this pregnancy will be a lot less stressful for you not having class and studying etc!

curiosity- yay for fertile time!! that's the fun part of the month lol. i love that you're settling into your new home and just enjoying it. it definitely helps to have a wonderful distraction from ttc. and i know it will happen soon for you!

matts- its always so scary to see blood while you're pregnant. sounds like its just an irritated cervix like you said. Praying you dont see more and can go over it at the doctors next week. how are you feeling so far?

arturia- If your cycles are always a certain way, then this sounds like just a one off cycle to me (which is so frustrating when you go to start trying). It's pretty common to have one or two off cycles a year (at least for me it is!) I wouldn't say its anything to worry about unless it becomes the new normal. And as long as you are having a proper flow (read:shedding your lining) then it most likely wouldn't be a concern for the doctor. I would definitely call though if it happens, just to be sure. How is your husband doing?

les- so nice to hear from you :hugs: I think we all have moments where the weight of trying gets too much and you need a break. please know that we are here through the ups and downs. it's a hard journey and often is more heartache than not and we are here for you, however you need us to be! putting the thermometer away sounds like a great plan to help you stay more relaxed through the tww this cycle. i'll have to pop over to your journal (totally missed you had one!) to see the cake. i'm sorry it was a tough day with your friends asking about having a baby. it wasn't meant to be callous, but that doesn't make it sting any less. it WILL be your turn one day and i hope it will help heal your heart :hugs:

tiny- yay for AF being gone! That's so sweet that Leo was bringing you little gifts. Sounds like you really had a wonderful weekend! hope your birthday comes and goes without much anxiety and stress for you. is your trigger when there are big groups of people (like for a party) or being the center of attention? Maybe just ask your DH to kindly tell everyone that a text or FB message saying happy birthday is good but no other fuss?

green, mrs unicorn, avalanche, choco, jwilly, banana - hope you all are doing okay and hope to hear from you soon :flower:

AFM, it's after midnight now so I am officially 5 weeks! I took my last FRER on Saturday. It wasn't as dark as I would have liked and am considering picking up one more for mid this week. I know i need to stop testing and probably will be done. But it would really help set my mind at ease seeing the test darker than control. Otherwise I am feeling pretty well. Been bloated every night and had a couple short mild bouts of nausea. Have also been feeling tired but overall, nothing to complain about! MS kicked in with DS at 5.5 weeks so I am going to enjoy any good feeling day that I can!

Happy Mothers Day to all those who celebrated it this week! That's for moms with babies, moms with angel babies, moms with babies to be or fur babies and even want to have babies. We are all mommas in one way or another and I hope you felt loved and appreciated today.


----------



## lilesMom

Tiny I hve a lovely sis who gets really nervous for bdays.
She is the most generous person ever
But hates it if she is center of attention
Which is sucky cos she deserves loads of love and attention.
Like u do.
U seem so warm hearted hon
Just like my sis.
But if the attention freaks u out,
Id def agree with kk,
Get someone to let them know
Low key is best for u.
They r only trying to make sure u hve fun
So I'm sure they will respect ur wishes xxx 

Kk congrats
Happy five weeks xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm just about to order squishes bday pressie
A slide and a toddler arm chair if I can find suitable one :)
Less than 3 weeks he is three 
First day today in months he has woken up
And no fit.
:)
Hurray
Happy day.
I'm gonna see can I get him a big bro t shirt too :)


----------



## kksy9b

Yay for no fits today!! Sounds like lovely presents for him!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow lots to catch up on! I will try later tonight to read everything :flower: 

We will be leaving for our trip in the morning so I may be MIA until the weekend. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies hope all is well with everyone. Will have to catch up later today. Hope you all had a lovely mother's day.

We celebrated with my mom Saturday evening and with hubby's mom Sunday afternoon. We were planning on leaving early so we could celebrate with just our little family but I ended up falling asleep on the couch and DH didn't want to wake me. and by the time we got home it was time to get the kids dinner and to bed. So hopefully we will celebrate in the next couple days.
Also thankfully no more bleeding since Friday night. I'll bring it up at my doctors appointment tomorrow and I'm praying that they will schedule an ultrasound for peace of mind. ( I'm not too hopeful that they will though)


----------



## glong88

PHP:




Finally at 24dpo.....

Let's just hope it means something
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lilesMom

Fingers crossed for u hon xx


----------



## kksy9b

proud- yay! have a fun trip! can't wait to hear all about it!

matts- so happy to hear there hasn't been any more bleeding! what a relief

glong- yay!! i'm sure its just that you have a slowpoke in there who will quickly catch up :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Its gone really quiet in here
Hope alls well xxx
:dust:


----------



## OhHappyZ

I've just been quietly stalking. Waiting to o next week. Prepping for the wedding. Nothing too eventful haha


----------



## lilesMom

Wedding planning is a nice thing to keep u busy :)
Nearly ttc time :)
Get some preparation bd in too
Hee hee :)
Dust to u x


----------



## kksy9b

I think most people are in the week between AF and O'ing. Hopefully the back half of the month we pick back up again with some nice BFPs!


----------



## lesondemavie

1 DPO today


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm waiting to O but my temps haven't properly dropped since my last cycle so don't know what's happening but oh well!! 

Finally got the car sorted, picking it up on Tuesday, will take a picture and post :) cramps have mostly stopped, I think it's IBS to be honest, like I needed something else wrong with me XD finally going to start moving in properly next week as well, going to go to ikea and get a proper sofa once we get the car, and move our stuff into the main bedroom rather than staying in the spare room as we have since we moved in in December! Xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hello all, keeping my fingers crossed all goes well, both for preggo ladies (sounds like all is good, yay!) And us ttc-ers. I got my positive opk today so hopefully o will happen tomorrow. We exchange contracts tomorrow and get the keys to our home on the 20th. It is a big distraction but still worried that I wouldn't o this cycle with some confusing temps. Les, we are all here for you. Totally understand and feel what you're feeling xxx

Good luck to all ladies just about to or just o-ing. :hugs::dust: here's to staying sane for the next couple of weeks :wacko:

Lots of love and positive thoughts xx


----------



## glong88

Hi all

Scan booked for Friday

bloods today 127 from 91 on Thursday so not good


----------



## lilesMom

Loads of dust to those in tww
And those about to ov. Xxx
Hoping same as kk, lots of bfps again soon xxx

Glong sorry hon xxx
Huge hugs xxx


----------



## kittykat7210

They are still going up, Fx they shoot up soon xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Glong got my fingers tightly crossed for you :hugs:

Thanks Liles <3

How are you doing kittykat?


----------



## kittykat7210

Temps still all over, not even a diddy line on an opk, but then I'm not expecting to O until the 14th, glad you got your house sorted, exciting to pick up the keys :) my mums an estate agent and i used to love seeing all the different houses, wishing I could buy them XD


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi girls :wave: just wanted to pop in real quick and see how everyone was doing! 

Glong will kee my fingers crossed for you that all is well with the scan!

To the ladies getting ready to ovulate good luck and I hope you all catch those eggys!!

AFM today is My 7 year anniversary. We made it to Vegas safely yesterday (after 2 flights; I hate flying :haha: ) the time change has me all out of whack it's only 4am here but at home I would already be up and getting the girls ready for school. Debating on getting dressed and going to get some dunkin donuts like a fat kid :haha: not much to report on the ttc front. My boobs have been sore on and off the last couple days and my nips seem to be darkening but I don't take much into symptom spotting because usually my head just makes them all up :dohh: either way AF should be here next week so I'm going to try and hold out until them. I think because i ovulated later that I may be back to a 30-32 day cycle so I may actually wait till Thursday to test (if I have the will power to make it that long) I only have one test so don't want to waste it! Anyways, I may be MIA the next couple days but will def catch up with you all this weekend when we get home :flower: 

Btw liles I was looking at your ticker and you baby and mine are exactly 1 month apart in age &#128516; Thought that was interesting! 

:dust:


----------



## lilesMom

Enjoy ur hols proud xx
Hope u get bfp at the end too &#55357;&#56842;
I was deleting subscriptions last night 
And a post I put at end of last preg caught my eye.
I clicked into it and u had commented on it :)
I knew ur user name was very familiar.
So we were prob both on last preg too.
Here's hoping this time our kids be close too :) xxx


----------



## glong88

Friday is so long away :(


----------



## jwilly

Hey ladies, 

Wanted to poke my head back in and see how everyone is doing. It certainly looks like it has quieted down in here lately. 

Proud, happy anniversary and I hope you have a good trip! The time away will hopefully help this tww go by more quickly. 

Kittykat I hope your temps sort out and you O on schedule. It is so frustrating being in limbo!

Curiosity congratulations on the new home! Such an exciting time! hopefully it will serve as a good distraction and the next few weeks will fly by. 

Les, sorry to hear that you are feeling that way. I can completely relate and it really is hard. I feel like my life has been taken over by ttc. Thinking of you <3. 

Happy, just saw your ticker and you get married SO SOON! Very exciting. I remember the few weeks before our wedding were crazy busy, I thought my head was going to explode! Hope all is going well with your preparations, and hopefully your waiting will fly by :)

Hope all is well with all our preggers ladies! Sorry if i forgot anyone, it can be hard to keep up after being away for a while. 

AFM, we still aren't sure what is going on with this pregnancy. I had bloods taken apr21 and my hcg level was 122. I was told that the pregnancy was not viable and that I would miscarry. I week later I began to bleed and assumed that it was my miscarriage. My next blood test was May 4, and I assumed that my numbers would be dropping by then, but they had risen to 457. Fast forward through multiple doctors appointments and scans, my beta was 1105 as of Monday. They are still unable to find anything on a scan, but it is looking like this is most likely ectpoic. I am totally afraid & kind of feel like a ticking time bomb right now, lol. I have another appointment on Friday, but I am not sure what to expect. I am at the point where I want this over with. I finally came to terms with losing the pregnancy, but this is a whole new ball game for me! I have been spotting again the last few days, and now every twinge i feel makes me worry. So much for spending this month not thinking about babies :dohh:


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm so sorry Jwilly, I hope it's not ectopic though... Fx everything resolves itself, my thoughts are with you <3


----------



## glong88

jwilly said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Wanted to poke my head back in and see how everyone is doing. It certainly looks like it has quieted down in here lately.
> 
> Proud, happy anniversary and I hope you have a good trip! The time away will hopefully help this tww go by more quickly.
> 
> Kittykat I hope your temps sort out and you O on schedule. It is so frustrating being in limbo!
> 
> Curiosity congratulations on the new home! Such an exciting time! hopefully it will serve as a good distraction and the next few weeks will fly by.
> 
> Les, sorry to hear that you are feeling that way. I can completely relate and it really is hard. I feel like my life has been taken over by ttc. Thinking of you <3.
> 
> Happy, just saw your ticker and you get married SO SOON! Very exciting. I remember the few weeks before our wedding were crazy busy, I thought my head was going to explode! Hope all is going well with your preparations, and hopefully your waiting will fly by :)
> 
> Hope all is well with all our preggers ladies! Sorry if i forgot anyone, it can be hard to keep up after being away for a while.
> 
> AFM, we still aren't sure what is going on with this pregnancy. I had bloods taken apr21 and my hcg level was 122. I was told that the pregnancy was not viable and that I would miscarry. I week later I began to bleed and assumed that it was my miscarriage. My next blood test was May 4, and I assumed that my numbers would be dropping by then, but they had risen to 457. Fast forward through multiple doctors appointments and scans, my beta was 1105 as of Monday. They are still unable to find anything on a scan, but it is looking like this is most likely ectpoic. I am totally afraid & kind of feel like a ticking time bomb right now, lol. I have another appointment on Friday, but I am not sure what to expect. I am at the point where I want this over with. I finally came to terms with losing the pregnancy, but this is a whole new ball game for me! I have been spotting again the last few days, and now every twinge i feel makes me worry. So much for spending this month not thinking about babies :dohh:

I feel your pain
I've having the same issues, hcg low at 67, then 91 then 127 all within 6 days. I have a scan Friday but with numbers so low I fear they won't see anything and I'll be none the wiser


----------



## OhHappyZ

It has been super quiet here. So maybe here is a good place to ask this question...TMI warning, although I know most of you aren't too sensitive to TMI topics haha

As I have mentioned before, we used to use the PU method. Now we are in our first month of TTC and it is so different having him leave his :spermie: in me. The next day I will have a funky, almost fishy smell. GAG. Is that normal???! I've always had sweet smelling CM, and now this is just a huge, disgusting shock. Also, yesterday when we BD, it hurt! It felt like his manhood was rubbing against something deep in me. So usually, right after AF leaves, I will be very "short". Like he can't go in all the way, because it will hurt, like he is hitting a wall. So he will have to go slow and "stretch me out" as we call it. But this was different. This was like he was hitting something deep in there, but then sliding past it. It was the worst when he was behind me, it was still painful but bearable when he was on top, but it was best when I was on top, I could control how deep he went in and at what angle. Is this something I should be worried about? I was wondering if it was gas or constipation and his manhood was just poking the wrong spot where something was stuck or hanging out, but I have no clue. Today I have a little bit of cramps on my left hand side, about where it was hurting yesterday, and I've been constipated all day, basically pooing like a rabbit. Annoying. I should also mention that day before yesterday I had a UTI that I was able to get rid of pretty quickly with cranberry juice.

So sorry for all the TMI, but if anyone has any input I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kittykat7210

I sometimes have a similar problem, it normally goes away with proper 'warming up' XD if you're backed up (excuse the language) it can cause the cervix to sit weird, meaning extra warming up is required, I normally have to... Um orgasm (don't know how else to put it) before full BD in order for him to be able to go in, but my dman has a pretty spectacular manhood XD if you are backed up really bad it will be that, get some buscapan for the cramps... Sorry if it's not helpful!!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Interesting, I heard that it is bad to orgasm before him when you are TTC because it can close up the cervix? Is that true or no? I was still able to orgasm last night after he did, but it's because when I was on top it didn't irritate whatever it was irritating. haha


----------



## kittykat7210

I had never heard that... Maybe that's where I'm going wrong XD

It's not everytime, mainly during non TTC BD, when I'm a little drier and my cervix is lower XD


----------



## lilesMom

Happy maybe it tensing a little cos it feels different when ur ttc.
I know when we started ttc I had a little nerves even though I wanted to
It was harder to lose myself in the moment.
Could be that simple.
The smell is normal, 
Stale body fluids don't smell nice :)
Hope it all settles for u soon.
Xxx 
Dust 
And happy wedding planning :)


----------



## lilesMom

I used to make myself come after Oh.
Heard it helps draw in the swimmers.
Not sure if def true 
But I always catch fast so might be :)


----------



## lilesMom

Jwilly huge hugs sweetie.
Hope its not ectopic.
But if it is.
Least they r monitoring u
And will help u now xxx
Giant hugs 
Ectopics can resolve themselves too.
Hoping for best possible outcome for u xxx

Glong huge hugs 
Fri is nearly here 
But I know days feel like years at this time
Hugs


----------



## lilesMom

U could try a little sperm friendly lube happy


----------



## OhHappyZ

It definitely wasn't a dry issue, I was all ready to go, I only really have dry issues when it is a day or two after AF leaves. Just so bizarre. If it goes away good, if not, I'll see the dr.


----------



## lilesMom

This is gonna sound weird 
But sometimes I'm wet but not slippy wet 
Def tmi &#55357;&#56842;
R u near ov , sorry I'm a sieve head.
But if I'm not close to ov.
I can be wet but not the proper slippy kind


----------



## tinymumma

Oh, it sounds to me like he's hitting your cervix. That can happen but as Kitty said, if your "blocked up" or tensing up, then your little cervix sits differently. You also may find that your hubs to be is a little more vigorous now that he doesn't have to be careful about pulling out! 
As for the smell, completely normal! Baby Mayo isn't the most pleasant of smells at the best of times, haha. Just don't start douching, as this will upset the Ph of your lady garden xx Welcome to TTC :haha: 

Jwilly, I'm so sorry you're going through this sweetheart. I pray your little bean is just being shy and it's not ectopic. Regardless of what happens, we're all here for you. Sending lots of love and :hugs: 

Going, Friday is almost here sweetie xx Best of luck to you. Same as I said to Jwilly, let's hope that your bean is just a shy one xx Are you feeling symtpoms? If not, that's not a bad thing xx Your doubling rate might just be a bit slower which is not that uncommon &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Matts, happy anniversary!! Enjoy your little holiday. Fx'd when you get home you get a wonderful :bfp: <3 

Les, I just realised I didn't reply to your Masterchef post. I love it!! They were teasing me with ads saying it was "coming soon" for over a month. I'm a bit Masterchef crazy. I love baking and creating in the kitchen and watching it just makes me so happy and giddy. It's currently Marco Piere White week, is it weird that I think he's oddly attractive? :rofl: Hoping you're well sweetheart xx

AFM, thank you for the kind words about my birthday ladies xx It means a lot to have people understand instead of thinking I'm attention seeking (which is the exact opposite of what I want! Lol) I don't really have much choice in how we do it, as two of my cousins have birthdays in the same week, so we all celebrate together. All 15 of us :dohh: It sounds like it will be nice though, morning tea in the park. 
Currently trying to quit smoking. Hubby is doing a lot better than I am. We've both just reached the point where we don't even enjoy it anymore and we are just sick of it. We have so many other beautiful things in our life we could be enjoying. 
I've been forgetting to temp this cycle, only really tarted this morning on cd9 :dohh: Oh well, it's not like it helps me fall pregnant or anything, I just like knowing. 
We went and saw my SIL, BIL and hubbys cousin the other day (they all live together) Cousin is 22 weeks pregnant. Is still smoking bongs (marijuana) and is just an overall horrid person (to me anyway). The whole time we were there I wanted to throttle her. On our way back I started bawling to hubby about how unfair it is that such a poisonous person like her could be chosen by the Universe, over us :cry: I really feel for that tiny baby. I have so much hope that she grows up and becomes a good mother but I know deep down, she won't. To top the day off Bub threw up for the first time (not just baby milk chuck). He was insisting he wanted to watch the bubba on my phone (photos and videos of him). I let him because it was a big drive. After a few minutes he started crying and power spewing everywhere. We were on the ICB so we couldn't pull over for a few minutes so I just had to sit and watch while he's crying and chucking on himself. I was hysterical. He was fine after we got him out and changed clothes on the boot of the car, watching buses and cars go past and a sneaky hash brown and milk. Lol. Was pretty scary though. 
Anyhoo, that was a lots of random topics rolled into one post! 

I hope I didn't miss anyone and am sending lots and lots of love, hugs and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Tea sounds nice 
Outdoors, lots of space and fun.
U can run off to the swings with bub if u need a break xx

I hve 11 siblings, 40 nieces and nephews
And 4 gran nephews.
Plus all their OHs
It's part of the reason I don't want to get married
Just a small wedding would be impossible
OH has big enough family too.
So just family world be around 100 people.
Way too much fuss for me too &#55357;&#56842;

Well done on quoting smoking.
I gave up after my 22nd bday.
One of the best decisions I ever made .
Best of luck staying off
U can do it.

Not temping must be what u need this cycle
A break can be good too 

Poor lil guy.
Horrible to see them sick.
Hugs
Hope he is all better
They recover fast don't they


----------



## lesondemavie

Tiny - So happy to find someone who loves baking as much as me! Marco IS oddly attractive. He has this quiet confidence about him that I love. He seems so wise, and real, and kind. Love it! I guess he taught Gordon Ramsey? My husband read Marco's book and says he's mellowed out with age. I guess he as a real arse in the kitchen just like most of the other great chefs these days. It's the culture. We listened to Anthony Bourdain's book on our honeymoon. So terrifying some of the stories he recounts. I was so shocked when they kept Con, but having that instinct and cooking to protein well will save you every time. Have you tried any of the recipes from the show??? I looked up the snickers dessert by Shannon from the auditions. I think I can do it! Going to try anyway. I want to before we move. Our new house has an electric range :(. We'll eventually get propane and a gas range put in but it will take a while. You can control the temperature with gas so much better. So so very important esp with baking/desserts. Sorry to hear your Lo was so sick, but glad he made a quick recovery!

Jwill - :hugs: that does sound like the other ectopic stories I've heard. Fx it's different for you.

Glong - I'm sorry the betas still aren't good. Friday is nearly here :hugs:

AFM: Just one more day to confirm O and then I'm stepping back. Blood draw for progesterone on Monday and then DH's bday at the end of the week (I should email out plans to his friends soon!). Feeling good in general whether it's this cycle or another. Just doing my best to focus on me and not compare.


----------



## Mattsgirl

lilesMom said:


> I used to make myself come after Oh.
> Heard it helps draw in the swimmers.
> Not sure if def true
> But I always catch fast so might be :)

Every cycle I've done this has ended in pregnancy! So I am a very form believer in it!


----------



## Mattsgirl

tinymumma said:


> Matts, happy anniversary!! Enjoy your little holiday. Fx'd when you get home you get a wonderful :bfp: <3

I wish I was on vacation!! My kids have been in crazy/whiny moods the last couple days! Plus the pregnancy hormones are out of control and apparently anger is the dominate one so far.

I think you meant proud :winkwink:


----------



## lesondemavie

Mattsgirl said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> I used to make myself come after Oh.
> Heard it helps draw in the swimmers.
> Not sure if def true
> But I always catch fast so might be :)
> 
> Every cycle I've done this has ended in pregnancy! So I am a very form believer in it!Click to expand...

Doesn't work for everyone...but glad it does for some!


----------



## tinymumma

Hahaha, whoops, Matts. Definitely meant Proud, lol. On my phone so catching up is a tad difficult! Sorry to hear hormones are sending you haywire! I hope they settle down soon xxx 

Les, we have electric cooking too and I HATE it. Drives me bonkers!! 
I've been trying to find the recipe for that snickers bar too!! Hubby said I should do it but big sized hahah. Could you send me a link?! 
I was disappointed they kept Con too. I thought he should have gone for sure. 
I just watched the catch up episode from last night. I've been too exhausted to stay up and watch it. Keen for tonight's episode though! 

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## lesondemavie

Here you go :): https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...r/news-story/62ccac17bb37076de11160dd953081bd


----------



## chocolatechip

So I don't hold out much hope for actually getting pregnant this cycle, but despite my Chemical Pregnancy on May 1, I got a smiley face on my OPK today! I am thrilled that my body is returning back to normal.


----------



## kksy9b

les- :happydance::happydance: you had great timing and will be looking for your CH tomorrow! what are your plans for your hubbys bday?

kitty- sorry about the temps not having dropped still from last cycle. i hope your body sorts itself out soon. sounds like you have a lot with the car and moving coming up to keep you occupied! have fun furniture shopping :)

curiosity- yay for O'ing!! KMFX for a nice set of CH in the next few days! Ooh, not long at all until you get the keys to the house. have you started packing up your current place?

glong- massive massive hugs. praying for better news for you on friday and hope it gets here quickly for you :hugs:

proud-happy anniversary! glad you made it safe and have a fun few days!! looking forward to hearing about the trip when you get home!

jwilly- so good to hear from you. i've been wondering how you are doing. oh my goodness. sending up a prayer that friday comes quickly for you and they can give you a definitive answer to what is going on.

happy- i dont think i've come across anything on here that is truly TMI lol :) i get something similar during the month as well where it is very painful from behind. i kept meaning to track where it was in my cycle but never really remembered. I would say to get in a position that is comfortable and not try to bear through the pain. Has it happened before? maybe take the other suggestions and if it happens again, ask for a little warm up for yourself first. I've never heard of a woman orgasming to cause the cervix to close. In fact, it does the opposite by helping to draw in sperm into the cervix. The more orgasms the better :haha: and like liles said, the smell is unfortunately normal. i would just take care to wash up a second time the next morning.

tiny- hahahahaha...baby mayo :rofl: best of luck in your venture to quit smoking! i think you will find it well worth it once you have kicked the habit. my parents both quit about 20 years ago and said it was the best thing they ever did for their health and well being. i feel terrible for your cousins baby. i hope the mom realizes she needs to get things in order or place the baby with a family who can. oh your poor little guy, my heart just goes out to you reading your story. glad he was okay in the end but it is AWFUL watching your baby be sick. my little one caught my stomach flu back in february and was sick 13 times in 3 hours and would just cry and cry each time so i totally get that panic.

liles-wowzers that's a big family! it must be fun at get togethers but totally understand why you wouldnt want to throw a big reception or anything 

matts- how are you feeling hun? sorry your kids are crazy at the moment. do you have a park nearby they can go run around in?

AFM, tested again this morning since my line the other day wasn't as dark as control. for the first time, the line showed up as it was moving across and matched the control line! i actually still have one test left but will probably give it to a friend of mine. i needed to test a few extra times since i had practically zero symptoms before. but now seeing the darker line and starting to feel sick, i feel good about this little bean! announcing to our family this weekend so excited/nervous about that. 

also meeting up with my friend who's shower i was supposed to be throwing. i dont think i mentioned it here, but her fiance just got home from deployment last Friday and on Sunday called the wedding off. we are going out anyway for some girl time but my heart is just breaking for her. she is hopeful he will come back and just needs time to adjust but i hope she isn't making it harder for herself in the long run by maintaining contact. I'm also going to tell her about the pregnancy which is AWFUL timing but i dont want her to hear it from someone else- she's been my best friend for 16 years.

hope you ladies have a wonderful day tomorrow! i'll be on tomorrow but probably just lurk over the weekend (hard to catch up on my phone) and then talk again on monday when we are home.


----------



## jwilly

tiny, best of luck quitting smoking! I quit this time last year (around the time we began ttc) and was in the same situation as you. Didn't even enjoy it anymore, it just became habit. It is nice that both you and hubby are quitting together. You can do it! :happydance: 

liles, oh my goodness. 11 siblings! I am an only child, so I can't even imagine the size of your family gatherings!!

Les, it does sound textbook ectopic to me too. Hoping that now that my number are over 1000 (probably nearing 1500 by now) they will be able to see something on a scan. Glad you are feeling good this cycle :) Sometimes it does feel good to step away a bit. It is certainly hard to do but it sounds like you have some fun coming up to distract you a bit! 

Chocolatechip, glad that it looks like you O'd this cycle and that everything worked itself out! 

kks, glad your lines are progressing! I am excited for you to announce to your family. Wow, how sad for your friend. Hopefully her fiance just needs some time... I'm sure she will be thrilled for you regardless. It sounds like you have been friends for a while. 

AFM, im just over here waiting for something to happen :coffee: I am still spotting on and off, and have another round of bloods today as well as an appt booked at the clinic tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully they will be able to see something on a scan now that my numbers are rising and we can know what is going on finally. The waiting is killing me. I just want to get back to ttc, but if they have to medically end the pregnancy, I dont think we can try for 3-6 months. On one hand, it is kind of good. We have TWO destination weddings next year (end of Jan and end of Mar). One is my BIL and the other is two of our closest friends. Hubby is in both and I would like to be there too. If we cant try for another 3 months, I will for sure be able to go to both weddings (which we already have deposits down on). Obviously, a baby would be better, but at least if we have to take a break there is a silver lining :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

Mattsgirl said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> I used to make myself come after Oh.
> Heard it helps draw in the swimmers.
> Not sure if def true
> But I always catch fast so might be :)
> 
> Every cycle I've done this has ended in pregnancy! So I am a very form believer in it!Click to expand...

Thanks matts,
I believe it too
Even though I'm not sure Drs would agree :)
But I def think it works :)


----------



## lilesMom

chocolatechip said:


> So I don't hold out much hope for actually getting pregnant this cycle, but despite my Chemical Pregnancy on May 1, I got a smiley face on my OPK today! I am thrilled that my body is returning back to normal.

That's brill , ur cycle is back fast xxx
Hope u get surprise bfp this time 
But if not, its good news ur back to normal.
My bro and sil got preg twice with no AF after mc.
I never did though,
Either me or my body skipped that cycle.
But I'm hoping ur like my sil, not me :)
I always used to think,
If it doesn't happen this cycle,
Its cos my body isn't ready yet 
Hope ur keeping well xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Kk ur poor friend that's awful
Hope she gets it sorted out.
Hope its just cold feet.
X


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs jwilly.
Xx
Two out of four of my MCs,
They monitored me for suspected ectopic.
Thankfully both weren't.
Hope urs isn't too hon xxx
But def good to be prepared for either way xxx
And great to hve hol plans if u do need a break x


----------



## greenarcher

Mattsgirl said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> I used to make myself come after Oh.
> Heard it helps draw in the swimmers.
> Not sure if def true
> But I always catch fast so might be :)
> 
> Every cycle I've done this has ended in pregnancy! So I am a very form believer in it!Click to expand...

Note to self, keep cumming ;)

Trying to catch up. I hope it's not an ectopic. Glong FX for tomorrow's scan, but I'm betting they won't be able to see anything :/

9DPO here, and gettin' busy! Staying off the forum for the most part, but I'm technically a May tester still (AF due May 31ish)

Keep us updated everyone!


----------



## AliJo

I'll try to catch up later, ladies! I've been thinking about you all and trying to pop in and see what's been going on. Been really busy the last few days and I did something to my lower back/hips on Monday. I'm in constant pain from it and it only seems to subside some if I'm laying down in a certain position. Too bad I can't just lay around all day when I have a toddler to chase. I'm just glad I'm at home, had to work two 12 hour days in constant pain. Other than that, I've been good! No real symptoms to speak of.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Liles - Ya it was a slippery wet, even OH was talking (moaning) about how slippery it was.

Tiny - That's what I was thinking, just so strange that my cervix was hanging out like that, after 8 years of DTD with this man, I have never felt anything like that. Today I went potty a lot though so I think I was just backed up in a weird way. And no way I refuse to douche. I did once when I was in college, and it made me so itchy and irritated!! Lol BABY MAYO!! Bahahaha omg that is a hilarious name for the stuff. So perfect :haha: :rofl: 
And how awful that your cousin is smoking like that. That is so awful. Some people are so undeserving and so unthankful. You deserve that pregnancy more than her. Sometimes fate is just cruel. My mom was actually into nose drugs when she was pregnant with me, so I am very small framed, always have been the smallest one in my class and age group, and now I'm an adult with no more growing to do, and my head is just small compared to everyone elses, and my hands and feet and just bones are smaller. I don't mind it, but I'm just thankful that it is all that really affected me. It could have been so much worse.
Your poor baby!!! I wonder what bugged his stomach so bad. I can't even imagine how you must have felt, being hopeless to help him because you are on the road :nope:

Matts - Hmmmm......well when he gets off first it totally turns me on and makes it even easier for me to finish. So I don't mind this idea at all!!

Kk - No, it has never happened before!! It was just such an odd feeling!! But I felt up there and my cervix feels normal (now that I know where the sucker is). I've heard varying things about orgasming before and after, and it looks like after seems to be best, but he is so used to taking care of me first, so again, it is another learning curve that we have to switch up, which is fun. This whole thing is fun! I just want to jump under the covers with him and play some more! As for the smell, I use Summers Eve wash, which they say is pH balanced for our sensitive flowers. I don't get up in there, but I do wash the outside thoroughly, so it was just shocking to smell that on my undies when I went pee throughout the day. I also use baby wipes after I go #2, and whenever I'm too wet and need to freshen up down there. I hope that doesn't bother my pH.
I hope your friend is ok, that is just such a bummer :nope:

Green - I don't remember if we decided we were testing together, but I'm due for AF the 30th or 31st too, so we can go in together! :dust:

Sorry for the word vomit, had to catch up and I had an espresso this morning to help me get everything done today!! xoxo Baby Dust to all!!! :dust:


----------



## glong88

Off for scan soo , had some spotting last night and this morning so I'm even more sure of the worst now :(


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs glong xxx

Happy I like word vomit 
It happens me too :)
Enjoy every minute of ttc and wedding plsnning
Very exciting time for u xxx

Ali is the pain from being preg.
I had physio for back with ds
The hosp provided it after my 12 week scan.
A few Pilates stretches and gentle walks can help build it back up.
I go to bed with hot water bottles for my back every night 
Even when hot
It helps loads
And warm baths
Hope ur better soon 

Archer loads of dust hon xxx

I'm working my way backwards cos my memory is shocking :)

I'm getting my energy back.
Walked nearly 8 km to park and back today 
Made yummy potato , bean and humous cakes when we came home 
Lovely to be able to eat proper food again


----------



## greenarcher

OhHappyZ said:


> Green - I don't remember if we decided we were testing together, but I'm due for AF the 30th or 31st too, so we can go in together! :dust:
> 
> Sorry for the word vomit, had to catch up and I had an espresso this morning to help me get everything done today!! xoxo Baby Dust to all!!! :dust:

No worries! We will be testing together, but we weren't before. My cycle was 5 days shorter than I was expecting it to be. FX for us!

Glong - Saw the news in the other thread. Sorry you're still stuck in limbo. I'm really really glad you got your OH to go with you. We need each other in times like this.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi I'd like to join, I am CD 14 of this cycle after a little hiatus, we've been actively trying since January so this is our 6th cycle. Would love a little baby for the beginning of the new year. I always go prematurely but kind of hoping for twins too. Will be starting Clomid in the next cycle if I don't get any results for my cycle this month. We've been bd'ing every other day, and will start every day to hopefully maximize chances this month of having a baby, if not then I guess we try next month. Will hopefully start testing May 26th but maybe sooner if I can't hold out.


----------



## tinymumma

Welcome sweetmama xx Best of luck on your journey!! :dust: to you xx 

Glong, I hope all is well sweetheart. I did read through your other thread but I hope you know that there is still hope sweetness xx I know exactly how you're feeling right now but what will happen, will happen &#10084;&#65039; You're only just 6 weeks anyway, so even if you didn't implant later, it's rare to see anything at this stage as it is. Most of the time nothing can be seen until closer to 7 weeks, or even during the 7th week. Remember your little bean is only the size of an apple seed, that's teeny tiny! Sending you lots of love sweetheart xx I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs: 

Oh H, thank you love xx It's hard having to sit and watch that (well I ended up walking away) but the Universe works in mysterious ways. Are you busting out of your skin yet?! Your wedding date is so close! So excited for you gorgeous lady xxx 

Lilesmom, thank goodness for actual food! Sounds like you had a very enventful day xx Lots of love to you, Squish and beanie xx 

Ali, pregnancy pains suck. Especially at this stage. I agree with Liles about the heat pack. Or even a tens machine! I had one through pregnancy for my siactic nerve and during labour. It helped immensely. Just try and rest and be gentle with yourself sweetheart xxx 

Kk, hoping you're well sweetness xx 

Curiosity, hoping the house painting is going well xxx 

Kitty, how're you? Are your temps starting to cooperate yet? 

AFM, I've been feeling extremely out of sorts lately, I've literally only just crawled out of bed and it's 8:30?! I've been very exuasted. Thinking I may need to go to the doctor and get a blood test to see what's up. It's probably just my iron and stuff again. My body just doesn't seem to process nutrients properly after some things I went through a while back. 
Had some crazy O pains last night. I noticed them most of the day yesterday and the day before but last night they went from 5 o'clock and didn't stop until I went to bed! It was getting pretty uncomfortable when I was brushing my teeth and getting ready to hop into bed. So much so I didn't want to BD. Now this morning my temp dropped a fair bit, even though I slept with more clothes on than normal, so maybe I'm Oing today?! At cd11?! Probably not but we shall see. I hope not since the last time we BD was cd9. Still covered if it is today but not as well as I'd like. 
I'm probably overthinking anyway! Haha. Since the Vitex I get O pains pretty much the whole week before I O but only a few here and there during the day, never like it was last night. Unless I have another cyst, which my doctor doesn't seem to care about too much. Sigh. So many thoughts, lol. Birthday mornin tea with the fam tomorrow. Yay :dohh: lol


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi ladies :wave:

Just got home from our trip so will be catching up tonight hopefully &#128516;

Side note: I had an overwhelming urge to poas so instead of wasting my one FRER I grabbed an opk...and it was positive again!?!? Wth? any ideas why I would get a second positive? I got my first approx 8 days ago :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lesondemavie

Proud - There are two possible reasons: 1) Hcg has similar properties to LH. If you are pg, you will also get positive opks...but it is a bit early for that...possible but early, or 2) You can get a surge of LH in the LP before AF. Sooo...it could go either way. A girl in another group I frequent was getting positive opks but negative hpts. AF arrived a few days later. I say step away from the opks and stick with the hpts. This process is tough enough without more ambiguity. KmFx for you!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

ProudArmyWife said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> Just got home from our trip so will be catching up tonight hopefully &#128516;
> 
> Side note: I had an overwhelming urge to poas so instead of wasting my one FRER I grabbed an opk...and it was positive again!?!? Wth? any ideas why I would get a second positive? I got my first approx 8 days ago :shrug:

Could be a second LH surge and a second egg release? So you could end up with twins if you get pregnant? I'd BD just to be safe.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

lesondemavie said:


> Proud - There are two possible reasons: 1) Hcg has similar properties to LH. If you are pg, you will also get positive opks...but it is a bit early for that...possible but early, or 2) You can get a surge of LH in the LP before AF. Sooo...it could go either way. A girl in another group I frequent was getting positive opks but negative hpts. AF arrived a few days later. I say step away from the opks and stick with the hpts. This process is tough enough without more ambiguity. KmFx for you!!!

Thanks les! I didn't know you could get another surge of LH in the LP! I just assumed I would take it and just get a plain circle :haha: I def won't use another opk then. Tempted to just us my FRER in the morning just to see :haha: it's between 4-6 days until AF should be arriving so there's that slight chance something may show up right? :haha:


----------



## lesondemavie

You're welcome Proud. Yea I think it was maybe 3-4 days before AF arrived for the other TTCer. The earliest possible implantation is 5 DPO so a BFP at 7 is possible, but also really uncommon. That didn't stop me from testing at 7 DPO past cycles, so if you can handle it, go for it :thumbup:

Also no need to worry about twins. You can get another surge of LH in your LP, but a second ovulation won't then occur. The eggs won't be mature enough at that point. If 2 eggs are released, they're released no more than 24 hours apart. I think that might be why it's still important to bd the day after O. If a second egg was released, it might still be viable then.


----------



## lilesMom

I got pos hpt before opk turned pos when preg this time
So id def take the free to check.
Best of luck xxx

Welcome sweet mama xx


----------



## kittykat7210

Welcome sweetmama!! 

Temps have levelled out but high for me, no positive opks yet but hopefully one soon, or I might be looking at an anovulatary cycle but I'm running out of opks, only have two left -_- ordered some more but they won't be here until 18th

Implantation occurs differently in every pregnancy, with my last two I had, one was 7dpo one was 17dpo so, my body is demented XD.

I was supposed to O yesterday but my temp was down this morning so I don't know what's happening -_-


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u ov soon hon
And catch the egg.
:dust: Xx


----------



## glong88

ProudArmyWife said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> Just got home from our trip so will be catching up tonight hopefully &#128516;
> 
> Side note: I had an overwhelming urge to poas so instead of wasting my one FRER I grabbed an opk...and it was positive again!?!? Wth? any ideas why I would get a second positive? I got my first approx 8 days ago :shrug:


Maybe your pregnant


----------



## glong88

Bleeding is red now I'm sure I'm miscarrying now. :( will ttc straight away again


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Took FRER early this morning and it was bfn. Now I remember why I don't test early :haha: feeling pretty out this cycle now. But it's okay. I know it'll happen even if it's not this month. 

Sweet mama welcome btw!

Glong :hugs: so sorry darling


----------



## lilesMom

Huge hugs glong
Sorry hon xxx

Hope its still too early proud xxx


----------



## tinymumma

Glong, I'm so sorry sweetheart &#10084;&#65039; Take the time you need xx Were all here for you xo Sending you so much love :hugs: 

Proud, Fx'd it's just too early. Loving the positivity though xx I have also hear of ladies getting LH surges during the TWW, hence why "implantation dips" on BBT charts are said to be a myth! I've also seen heaps of women say the same as you and I think in the luteal phase we get all kind of hormones to try and help the little eggie! Just a theory though, would be interested in looking into it more. Come on :bfp: Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## kittykat7210

Massive :hugs: glong, seriously, we are all here for you and take your time, its a hard thing to overcome, we'll be here waiting to support you sweetheart <3 xx


----------



## glong88

Will join you all mid June testing xxx finger crossed I'll get my sticky bean


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks for the warm welcomes ladies.

Glong so sorry to hear, big hugs. I hear it's really easy to get a BFP that sticks after a miscarriage though so positive thoughts for you!

AFM: My ovaries hurt today and my OPKS were darker this morning than yesterday and same with the PM OPK! So hopefully that means I'm gearing up to O. I haven't charted or done temps this cycle because it's too much work.


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm so so sorry glong :hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Broke down and bought some tests :haha: think I'm gonna test again in the morning. I have two brands clear blue plus (because they were on sale) and another thing of FRER. Not sure which I should use in the morning. Any suggestions ladies


----------



## glong88

Pretty sure without medical advise baby gone now... Think I'll need to go as an angel on front page :cry: :angel:


----------



## lilesMom

Huge hugs glong. Xxx

Dust to all xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

another bfn this morning. Gonna wait a few more days and see. Not gonna get my hopes up this month.


----------



## tinymumma

Glong, honey xxx :hugs: I'm sending you so much love xx A lot of us have been where you are at the moment and just know that it does get better xx You will get your rainbow baby, I promise <3 Be gentle with yourself and drink plenty of water. We're all here for you, lots of love xxx 

Sweet, come on O time!! How're your OPKS today? Catch that eggy ;) Good luck xx 

Proud, don't count yourself out yet sweetheart xx You're not out until the witch shows. I have everything crossed for you <3 

AFM, temps have been slowly rising over the past few days. Have a suspicion I'll get my crosshairs tomorrow! For cd11?! What?! I might be wrong but last cycle I knew the day before I got my crosshairs and this cycle is following the same patterns, just 5 days earlier! Will see what my temps do tomorrow morning but as of right now, I think I'm in the TWW. Crazy.
Family birthday bash went well yesterday. I loved seeing everyone. Little bloke loved all the attention too. He didn't end up going down for his nap until we were in the car on the way back at 2! Needless to say he stayed up with me having snuggles and milk while I watched Masterchef last night, hehe. 
Sending everyone lots of dust and hoping this month bring a lot of much wanted (and needed) sticky beans <3


----------



## kittykat7210

I think I'm in the same boat as you tiny, I think I'll get my crosshairs tomorrow, or a least I hope I do! X


----------



## tinymumma

kittykat7210 said:


> I think I'm in the same boat as you tiny, I think I'll get my crosshairs tomorrow, or a least I hope I do! X

Ooh, fingers crossed gorgeous xx You've been waiting a while! Good luck and lots of :dust: to you <3


----------



## kittykat7210

You too honey! I feel good vibes for you this cycle!!! :dust:


----------



## lesondemavie

Tiny - DH made eggs Marco style this morning to go with the fresh bread he baked yesterday. It was sooooo good! <3

Cheers to ch kitty and tiny.

Afm: Half way there. Progesterone test tomorrow and curious to see what my temps do. I usually have a dip at 7 DPO and then my temps become a bit more irratic...except for my BFP cycle in December. That cycle they stayed stable right on up to my BFP. Fx!


----------



## tinymumma

Thanks Kitty Kat, I really hope so. I don't want to go over the 12 month mark! :hugs: 

Les, stop it! YUMMO!! Wish my hubby loved cooking, he prefers eating hehe. Good luck with the blood test honest xx Fx'd for this cycle, your temps are looking good, slowly rising but rising all the same! Good luck xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Tiny - My opk was lighter this morning then darker this afternoon so I'm not sure what the heck is going on but my CM is still pretty creamy.


----------



## tinymumma

Sweetmama26 said:


> Tiny - My opk was lighter this morning then darker this afternoon so I'm not sure what the heck is going on but my CM is still pretty creamy.

LH is known to fluctuate throughout your cycle. It's rare that it ones from light, darker, darker, positive then lighten again. I've also seen many women say that they get their positives in the afternoon. A lot of ladies also say that using them in the morning seems to throw their results off? I personally don't use them though, so I'm probably not much help as all the information I know is the basics and hear say from other women. 
I'd be BDing anyway if I was you xx Good luck xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kitty and Tiny hope you girls catch those eggys and have a quick tww.

I'm currently driving myself crazy symptom spotting. My boobs are crazy sore! And the veins on my boobs are so prominent (common symptom of preg for me). I've had some cramping on and off the past few days, was super tired I just passed out on the couch today in the middle of the day and I've had a headache today (also a common symptom for me). I don't think I'll be testing again until like Thursday though if AF doesn't show by then. 

Anyone else testing soon?

:dust: to all


----------



## chocolatechip

I'm back and hoping to see more BFPs in here!

I'm currently 4 dpo so I'm already back in the TWW after my chemical. I am trying to stay realistic and not get my hopes up too high but I figured coming back here would be good news either way.


----------



## lesondemavie

Proud - I may test on Thursday, but only if my temp is still up. I had some tightness/mild cramping on my left, but last few days it was on my right, and before that around O all on my left. So confused. It's usually just on one side. Probably too early for implantation just yet for me though, so I'm doing my best not to read into it. My BFP cycle I literally had zero symptoms, so I don't even look at them as good signs anymore.

Choc - Glad to see you back on track xxxx.


----------



## kittykat7210

My temp took a hefty nosedive this morning! Don't know what's up with it :( I thought I'd get a nice rise...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tinymumma

kittykat7210 said:


> My temp took a hefty nosedive this morning! Don't know what's up with it :( I thought I'd get a nice rise...

That's a very decent drop though sweetie. Maybe O? Fx'd xxx


----------



## kittykat7210

Can it drop for O?


----------



## tinymumma

kittykat7210 said:


> Can it drop for O?

For sure. It always happens to me. I get a noticeable dip, then a rise. Since being on the Vitex it's not as easy to detect but before that it would be a hugs drop. I think it has something to do with your level of LH when you get your surge? Not too sure about that but for majority of women, if you look at their charts, they will have some form of dip the day of ovulation followed by higher temps xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

lesondemavie said:


> Proud - I may test on Thursday, but only if my temp is still up. I had some tightness/mild cramping on my left, but last few days it was on my right, and before that around O all on my left. So confused. It's usually just on one side. Probably too early for implantation just yet for me though, so I'm doing my best not to read into it. My BFP cycle I literally had zero symptoms, so I don't even look at them as good signs anymore.
> 
> Choc - Glad to see you back on track xxxx.


That's exactly why I'm trying not to read to much into them but sometimes you just can't help it :haha: feeling a little better today. Having the urge to test again but don't want to see another bfn so am going to be strong and hold out a few more days. I'm not going o consider myself late until I've gone past 32 days since that's my usually cycle length.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

chocolatechip said:


> I'm back and hoping to see more BFPs in here!
> 
> I'm currently 4 dpo so I'm already back in the TWW after my chemical. I am trying to stay realistic and not get my hopes up too high but I figured coming back here would be good news either way.


Welcome back! Sending good thoughts and vibes your way! 
:dust:


----------



## kittykat7210

tinymumma said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> Can it drop for O?
> 
> For sure. It always happens to me. I get a noticeable dip, then a rise. Since being on the Vitex it's not as easy to detect but before that it would be a hugs drop. I think it has something to do with your level of LH when you get your surge? Not too sure about that but for majority of women, if you look at their charts, they will have some form of dip the day of ovulation followed by higher temps xxClick to expand...

Oh wow that's good to know!! This is my first full month temping, last month I started after my temp rise so wasn't sure how it looked!! Thank you!!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hello ladies, hope you're all OK! I've been away for a long weekend with DH, BIL, SIL and nephew which was nice. Absolutely nothing to report on TTC side as I appear not to have ovulated despite 2 positive opks, plus not 100% sure Friday's was quite positive :( counting this month as out unless I get a huge jump tomorrow. Really sick of TTC already :(


----------



## ~curiosity~

Glong so sorry hunnie :hugs::hugs: sending lots of love to you xxx


----------



## chocolatechip

So I have kind of a strange question. With my CP last month I felt nausea VERY early (first glimpses of it at 4dpo and then on/off from 7dpo onwards). This is probably misinformation but I thought I read somewhere that having symptoms TOO early could result in miscarriage because of implantation being too early.

Basically I'm concerned again because here I am on 5dpo with unrelenting nausea and sore boobs. It really does seem too early again. Any thoughts?

Did anyone who has ever had a CP experience different TWW symptoms than with healthy pregnancies?


----------



## arturia

Chocolatechip - I'm not really certain, but remember that all the same symptoms of pregnancy are the same symptoms of progesterone, and all those 'early pregnancy symptoms' are likely to be progesterone either way. In either case, I hope it's a good sign for you.


----------



## lesondemavie

Choc, hun, try not to read into things too much. Trust me I know exactly how hard that is after a loss. The paranoia over it just all happening again can be crushing. I've had nausea in my TWW before with BFNs and AF right on time. Every cycle I seem to have different symptoms. I'd think that early it's unrelated to implantation. The earliest documented implantation is 5 DPO and even then that's very rare. Sore bbs is a common PMS symptom from the increased progesterone. I never had it before, but since my MMC my bbs kill me in my TWW. Pregnancy, no matter how long or brief, changes your body.


----------



## kittykat7210

yeh i wouldnt read too much into it, like lesondemavie said, pregnancy changes your body, its changed mine drastically, before my first pregnancy, i had a period once every 6 months maybe, after that first pregnancy, my cycle has regulated to 35-37 days normally! even my body shape has changed, and to top it off, I NEVER had period pain EVER before my pregnancy, now i get it every month. its lightened my bleed (despite more pain) and shortened it too. i also now get sore bbs almost every cycle. honestly pregnancy changes you and your cycle, so try not to stress honey <3


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies, will catch up in the next day or 2 but wanted to let you know that the spotting turned to bleeding. After a ultrasoumd a bkighted ovum was confirmed. We knew before the doctor told us. For some reason they let us watch the ultrasound and we could tell that there was nothing there. So after waiting in our room for 30 minutes the doctor finally came in and told us what we already knew. That our baby was gone. Bleeding and cramping hit full force this morning. Haven't decided if we are gonna try straight away or not.


----------



## glong88

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies, will catch up in the next day or 2 but wanted to let you know that the spotting turned to bleeding. After a ultrasoumd a bkighted ovum was confirmed. We knew before the doctor told us. For some reason they let us watch the ultrasound and we could tell that there was nothing there. So after waiting in our room for 30 minutes the doctor finally came in and told us what we already knew. That our baby was gone. Bleeding and cramping hit full force this morning. Haven't decided if we are gonna try straight away or not.



Hugs xxx


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm so sorry Mattsgirl, My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh matts &#128148;. I'm so so so sorry. I remember seeing that ultrasound and knowing that my baby was too small. I wish I could scratch it out from my memory. It breaks my heart all over again every time I picture it. Rest up, and take care of yourself &#128153;. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Matts- I'm so sorry for your loss, hugs honey.


----------



## jwilly

kittykat, my temps always take a hefty nosedive before rising after O. Hope this is the case for you!! 

Matts, I am so so sorry to hear :hugs: Such a difficult thing to go through. Big hugs and thinking of you. 

I had an appointment at the clinic on Friday. My beta had risen from 1100 to 1600 from Monday to Thursday. Dr was still unable to find any sign of the pregnancy in the uterus or tubes, and was deemed an ectopic of an unknown location. I was given methotrexate to end the pregnancy, and will be returning to the clinic on Friday to confirm that it worked. Going into the appointment I already knew what they were going to tell me, but it was much more emotional than I expected. We have known for many weeks now that the pregnancy wasn't viable, but it was so sad to know that there was a perfectly healthy baby growing, just not in the right place. We aren't able to try again for three cycles to ensure the meds are out of my system. I'm not even sure I remember what it is like to NOT try every month. I am going to move over to the WTT board for a while, and will come back when we are trying again (if there is anyone left! O:)). Wishing all of you all the best on your journeys!! <3


----------



## lilesMom

Oh god sad news.
Huge hugs matts and jwilly xxx
So sorry xx


----------



## kittykat7210

oh jwilly, I'm so so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## lesondemavie

Massive hugs jwilly :hugs:. I'm so sorry to hear the news. I wish you healing for both your body and your heart. Both are so much more resilient than we realize. The heart heals. Imperfectly sometimes, but it heals. <3


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh gosh what a sad day on this thread :cry:

Massive :hugs: matts and jwilly


----------



## tinymumma

Matts, I'm so sorry sweetheart :hugs: I'm sending you so much love xx Take the time you need lovely, we'll all still be here for you when you're ready <3 Be gentle with yourself, rest and drink plenty of water. Huge virtual hugs &#10084;&#65039;

Jwilly, oh no, honey. I'm so sorry :cry: I wish I could wrap you up in a massive hug right now. As I said to Matts, take all the time you need, we'll still be here when you're ready to come back. Lots of love to you xxx :hugs: 

Choco, I don't think early implantation has any bad effects. As some other ladies have said, pregnancy changes your body, so the new symtpoms so early are probably just due to you having higher progesteron and hormone levels which I common after early losses. Hence why it's said it's easier to fall after an early loss. Please don't stress yourself sweetheart (I know how hard it is though). I have everything crossed that this month bring you a beautiful sticky two lined gift <3 

Glong, how're you honey? 

Curiosity, sorry to hear about the lack of O :( Maybe this crazy time with the house is delaying things a little. Fx'd that little eggy pops soon and that you can move onto a (hopefully) very positive TWW with a VERY positive :bfp: at the end :hugs: 

Kk, hoping all is well with you gorgeous xx 

Liles, sending you love also xx

Les, good luck for your test date!! Temps are looking great :hugs: Come on embie, snuggle in tight! Lots of positive vibes to you xx

AFM, big temp drop this morning, so definitely didn't O. Maybe today is the day? It's my birthday tomorrow :nope: Glad it's the middle of the week so nothing huge will come of it. Also kind of hoping that it will give me some extra good luck for this cycle. 
This is a little whacko I know but I'm a bit of a crunchy, new agey lady, so I'm a big believer in fate, signs and the Universe. Last Friday I made eggs for breakfast and got a double yolker. I didn't think much of it except, how awesome! Then yesterday, I decided I wanted eggs again and low and behold, ANOTHER double yolker! First thought that popped into my brain? Maybe that's the Universe telling me it's my time now, maybe even with twins! :dohh: The things that unintentionally pop into our heads while TTC! 

Sending out so much love and hugs to everyone, epsceily our angel mamas. Wrapping my virtual self around you all xox


----------



## glong88

Tiny- I'm good. Still bleeding but it still isn't that bad?? I would of thought at almost 6 weeks I would of had clots and it being more heavy? It's just like a normal period??? 

Back for bloods Friday anyway. Test still positive today but maybe slightly lighter than it has been


----------



## tinymumma

glong88 said:


> Tiny- I'm good. Still bleeding but it still isn't that bad?? I would of thought at almost 6 weeks I would of had clots and it being more heavy? It's just like a normal period???
> 
> Back for bloods Friday anyway. Test still positive today but maybe slightly lighter than it has been

A lot of my losses were like that sweetie, even my 7 week one (which was closer to 8). A normal period, and just one big clot when I passed the baby. 
It might take a while for your tests to go back to negative sweetheart. Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Jwilly I am so sorry for your loss and all you've been through :hugs: xxx 

Mattsgirl I am so sorry to hear about your loss too. If either of you girls need anyone to talk to I'm always here xxx

Tiny thank you for your lovely message, I hope things are going OK this cycle for you Hun. How long do you have til testing? I'm on a downer about it all at the moment as it has dragged on a week with no positive ovulation on FF and now it looks all over for another month unfortunately.

Glong, hope you get answers soon. I am so sorry you're going through this xxx

Happy good luck with this first month, how long until wedding now?

Good luck Proud and all other ladies waiting for o and testing xxx


----------



## chocolatechip

Jwilly and matts, so sorry to hear. It's been a rough few weeks in here :(


----------



## OhHappyZ

Hello dears! Sorry I have been MIA! I am so sad for the losses, I can't even imagine what that is like but please do not lose your sparkle. Take some time if you need it but we will all be here for you.

AFM I am supposed to O Wednesday or Thursday, so we have been active. It helps ease my stress before the wedding. Only 5 days till I marry the man of my dreams!! Family has already started trickling in. So happy to see everyone! Lots to think about and do, so if I don't catch this month it's ok. Even though every single family member has already started with the pressure hahaha omg it's crazy. They are talking about me waddling around and I'm like "you expect me to get fat after the wedding??" And they say "no, pregnant!" Haha no pressure, right?!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tested with a clear blue this morning and I SWEAR I see a faint line! I know clear blue can be unreliable though so I got no clarity from that test :haha: why couldn't I just leave the sticks alone :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Hope its start of bfp proud xxx
Congrats if so :) x


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! I'm back from my trip and will start this afternoon/evening catching up...hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thank you ladies for the kind words. Dealing with this is so much worse than I ever thought it would be. One minute I think I'm ok and then I think about the empty ultrasound or look at the chalkboard where my announcement to DH was for the last month and just completely lose it again. I had to call out from work this morning. Which is a good thing because cramping has really started. I've always been able to deal with cramping in the past but knowing that it's my body trying to pass my baby makes it pretty unbearable. I'm sure the fact that my beta was still over 10,000 on Sunday isn't helping anything. To top everything off my DH got the flu yesterday. So instead of just staying in bed all day and dealing with the loss I had to take care of him and the kids. He felt really terrible about it and was trying to help but he had to keep running to the bathroom to throw up. Thankfully he's feeling better today so he was able to take DD to her doctors appointment. So I'm able to lay on the couch with DS and watch a movie and try to relax. I have my follow up with my midwife tomorrow to make sure my numbers are going back to normal. We had only told our immediate family that we were expecting and they watched our kids while we went to the hospital. Both of our familys have been great. They have been bringing us food and crying with us.
I think I've decided to try for our rainbow baby right away. But I'm now gonna be terrified until second trimester. But I know I'll regret not doing it now while we're more fertile. So I'm just waiting for the bleeding to stop. Not really sure when to start opks once it stops. Any advice would be helpful. I'm just trying to look forward hoping it helps dealing with this loss.

Thank you for listening to my babbling. I just need to get this all off my chest. My sister, mom, and MIL have all been through this but it's just easier to sit at my computer type and cry than it is to try talking threw crying.


----------



## lesondemavie

Matts - I could have written your exact post back in February when I went through this (minus having kids to take care of and a sick DH). It still hits me hard some days. I took 3 days off of work, and when I returned everyone just thought I had the flu that was going around. I also couldn't really talk about it. Texting and typing through the tears was way easier. I'm glad you get some time to just relax and rest. As for opks it depends on your body, but for me everything was delayed by about a week. They never tested my hcg, but my guess is that it was still high since I had to take cytotec to induce the miscarriage. My hpts took about 2.5 weeks to go negative, and I O'd a few days after that. We prevented our MMC cycle but got right back to it after that. I'm sitting here thinking that I hate that I have this experience to share with others, but I do hope it helps. So much healing love your way xxx.


----------



## glong88

Mattsgirl said:


> Thank you ladies for the kind words. Dealing with this is so much worse than I ever thought it would be. One minute I think I'm ok and then I think about the empty ultrasound or look at the chalkboard where my announcement to DH was for the last month and just completely lose it again. I had to call out from work this morning. Which is a good thing because cramping has really started. I've always been able to deal with cramping in the past but knowing that it's my body trying to pass my baby makes it pretty unbearable. I'm sure the fact that my beta was still over 10,000 on Sunday isn't helping anything. To top everything off my DH got the flu yesterday. So instead of just staying in bed all day and dealing with the loss I had to take care of him and the kids. He felt really terrible about it and was trying to help but he had to keep running to the bathroom to throw up. Thankfully he's feeling better today so he was able to take DD to her doctors appointment. So I'm able to lay on the couch with DS and watch a movie and try to relax. I have my follow up with my midwife tomorrow to make sure my numbers are going back to normal. We had only told our immediate family that we were expecting and they watched our kids while we went to the hospital. Both of our familys have been great. They have been bringing us food and crying with us.
> I think I've decided to try for our rainbow baby right away. But I'm now gonna be terrified until second trimester. But I know I'll regret not doing it now while we're more fertile. So I'm just waiting for the bleeding to stop. Not really sure when to start opks once it stops. Any advice would be helpful. I'm just trying to look forward hoping it helps dealing with this loss.
> 
> Thank you for listening to my babbling. I just need to get this all off my chest. My sister, mom, and MIL have all been through this but it's just easier to sit at my computer type and cry than it is to try talking threw crying.

I'm completely with you honey. I started miscarrying last week, spotting Thursday-sat and bleeding Sunday and still lightly now. Thankfully mine hasn't been to heavy or crampy I was only 5-6 weeks max. We too will ttc our rainbow straight after, we can get through this together honey xxxx


----------



## greenarcher

I'm so sorry for your loss, Matts. That wasn't the right bean, something was wrong. It's highly likely your body isn't getting rid of a healthy LO.


----------



## greenarcher

Jwilly and Glong - :hugs: So sorry to hear. We're here for you, okay? One day we'll all celebrate good news together


----------



## lilesMom

Giant hugs matts xxx
I feel ur pain.
I promise it will get better ,
Slowly but it will xxx
Did Dr give u any pain relief.
I took ponstan and paracetemol and had hot water bottles.
The heat helps. Xx
I always waited till after af for twp reasons.
1, in case I retained anything and got infection.
Very unlikely but can happen, did happen me on third mc
With medical management.
2 for dating reasons.
The next preg is tough enough anxiety rise
Without the added worry of not knowing if ur scans are showing correct dates or not.

But that's just me.
My sil and bro conceived without af after loss with no hassle.

As for ov.
Its really hard to predict.
I'm fairly sure I got it day 10 after my medical mgt mc
But hpt was still pos
So opk was useless to me.
I thought u couldn't ov till hcg back to 0.
But midwife told me u could .
Sorry its not a def answer.
My af varied in length to return as well.
With my d and cs they took 5.5 weeks to come back 
With medical mgt , just over 4 weeks.

Huge hugs hon xxx
Take care of yourself.
Eat and drink healthy even if u don't feel like it xx
It will make u physically feel a little better
Which helps mentally too.
So sorry ur going through this xxx


----------



## glong88

Morning all,

I don't have any pregnancy tests left, will get some today, but I did an opk and it's now negative, it was blazing positive when I was pregnant so expecting pregnancy test to be negative now.

Glad these are negative so I can now monitor ovulation ....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Took a FRER this morning and it was BFN :cry: pretty sure that clear blue was just a fluke. AF should arrive between now and Saturday. Won't test again unless I'm late. 

:dust: girls


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi ladies just want to update before running off to work, I was woken up at 4am my time to very crampy, pinchy ovaries so I'm sure I'm going to ovulate today, my OPK was so dark it was almost positive at 4am and then fairly dark still this morning so that's good. I'm glad to know this isn't going to be an anovulatory cycle.

Hope everyone has a good day.

Proud - I'm so sorry but I hope that it wasn't a fluke :) You aren't out until that ugly witch rears her ugly head so I'll hold out hope for you.


----------



## lilesMom

Lots of :dust: Ladies xxx


----------



## kittykat7210

This is my hart fully time adjusted and turned to Fahrenheit, it's a bit better on the shift front

I'll reply to everyone when I finish work at 10, I don't really get a break XD
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## arturia

I'm so sorry about all the recent losses in this thread. :cry: Hugs for everyone who is suffering. :hugs: 

My husband and I didn't have a very good month between withdrawal, sleeplessness, post-nasal drip, a very poor yearly raise at work for him, (this is despite his good review, now looking for a new job is on the schedule.) and my own feelings of sadness as he withdrew from me to cope with it all. I held out very little hope that we'd be in a good place to enjoy each other's company by O time, and unsurprisingly getting pregnant was not particularly high on my to-do list this month after all that.

But this last weekend we finally found our groove again. (laughing over something gross he left in the bathroom accidentally, it was great :haha:) On the plus side, he might also be experiencing a surge in interest, as getting off the Celexa seems to be helping him enjoy it a lot more. I'm hoping that means lots of :sex: this week and weekend. It'll certainly help us feel closer after a rough month, if nothing else! I'm expecting to O either Saturday or Sunday. (I don't temp so I won't know for sure, I might do a few OPKs just to see if I can catch the surge though.) Admittedly though, this kind of thing causes me to lose my appetite so I haven't eaten very well all month. I'm not certain I will be able to support a pregnancy or even O on time, honestly.

On a similar thread, I learned while he was chatting on the phone with his mom that my SIL is planning to start trying in September. Now I'm kind of FXed that she catches hers right away and I get mine within a month or two of that, so bump buddies and -very- similarly aged cousins. Super adorable! :happydance:


----------



## tinymumma

Arturia, I'm sorry your month has been all skewy. So good to hear that you and DH are finding the connection again. Best of luck for O time xxx :dust: That would be so cute with the cousins!! Lots of love to you xx 

Kk, I hope you enjoyed your trip gorgeous xx Lots of love and hugs 

Matt, I'm so sorry gorgeous. I know exactly how you're feeling. There's nothing any one of us can do or say, except be here for you. Vent away, I found letting it all out on BnB very helpful. This pain won't last xx I promise. You'll always have a special place in your heart for that little bean but don't blame yourself &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Oing afterwards is a little tricky as majority of the time it's earlier or later than normal. Be gentle with yourself. Drink plenty of water and lean on your support people xxx Biggest hugs and love to you &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Glong, onwards and upwards beautiful xx Fx'd this cycle bring you that sticky bean you deserve xx 

OhHappy, yay for almost wedding day!! :happydance: So exciting!!! I bet you're busting out of your skin by now xx 

Sweetmama, yay for Oing!! Good luck honey and I'm sending you lots and lots of :dust: xxx 

Proud, don't give up hope yet sweetie. I have everything crossed that the horrid :witch: doesn't make an appearance for you xx Good luck sweetie

Kitty, that chart looks great! It looks like you're in your TWW now xxx Best of luck gorgeous &#10084;&#65039; 

Lilesmom, hoping you're well gorgeous xx

Curiosity, thinking of you and hoping all is well xx

AFM, feeling exceptional today!! I had a wonderful day yesterday. Dad took me out to lunch and it was amazing. Then hubby made me dinner and gave me a surprise cheesecake :happydance: I've been through a lot in these 20 years but I'm allowing myself to be proud of all I've overcome and built for myself. I did a lot of reflection and soul searching yesterday and I feel I'm in a very good mental place right now. 
Craziest thing happened yesterday though. After lunch we visited my nana and grandad (sweet old ducks they are) and I had to use the bathroom. I noticed I was dripping ewcm (which I never get, my fertile cm is usually very scant and looks more like phlegm)!!! When I wiped I had two strings of red blood too!! It made me think back to my 7 week loss and my son. I had O spotting those times too. Only with my son did I get IB, so it has given me some hope for this cycle. I definitely didn't O cd11 like I thought but after this ewcm/ spotting and my temps, I'm fairly confident I O'd cd14!!! :happydance: Of course it means nothing as my LP is the main focus but I'm relishing in the fact hat I O'd text book time!! Hehe. We BD the night before O and last night as well as I still had ewcm. Some say 11 is a lucky number, I sure hope so!!! 

Lots of love to all of your beautiful ladies xx I'm so blessed to have you all in my life <3


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thank you so much ladies for all of your kind words. They really do mean a lot. Yesterday was absolutly horrible. A lot of pain and a ton of bleeding. I had an appointment with my midwife today. She was so sweet. She did a check to make sure the bleeding wasn't too much, which thankfully it wasn't and she saw some tissue in there that she ws able to remove (which I was very thankful for. That has been my worst fear is seeing tissue) so she gave us the option of letting nature take its course, take a medicatio to speed it up, or to do a d&c. She went over the pros and cons of all of them and we decided to let nature take its course. She said we are all good if we want to start trying right away. She is gonna monitor my numbers until they go all the way to zero. About an hour after I left her office I past a MASSIVE clot/tissue. Which after calling doctor said its normal but if theres anymore or excessive bleeding to come in. But thankfully after I passed that the bleeding slowef way down and the cramps are almost completely gone. So I'm hoping that the worst is over. I also talked with my boss and she gave me the rest of the week off and said if I need more time just to call her Sunday and let her know. So that's a huge weight off my back. 

Now that I'm feeling a little better I'll be able to catch up with everyone else. Again thank you all so much for the kind words and listening to my pitty party


----------



## greenarcher

That was so nice of your boss! Feel better, love.


----------



## tinymumma

Mattsgirl said:


> Thank you so much ladies for all of your kind words. They really do mean a lot. Yesterday was absolutly horrible. A lot of pain and a ton of bleeding. I had an appointment with my midwife today. She was so sweet. She did a check to make sure the bleeding wasn't too much, which thankfully it wasn't and she saw some tissue in there that she ws able to remove (which I was very thankful for. That has been my worst fear is seeing tissue) so she gave us the option of letting nature take its course, take a medicatio to speed it up, or to do a d&c. She went over the pros and cons of all of them and we decided to let nature take its course. She said we are all good if we want to start trying right away. She is gonna monitor my numbers until they go all the way to zero. About an hour after I left her office I past a MASSIVE clot/tissue. Which after calling doctor said its normal but if theres anymore or excessive bleeding to come in. But thankfully after I passed that the bleeding slowef way down and the cramps are almost completely gone. So I'm hoping that the worst is over. I also talked with my boss and she gave me the rest of the week off and said if I need more time just to call her Sunday and let her know. So that's a huge weight off my back.
> 
> Now that I'm feeling a little better I'll be able to catch up with everyone else. Again thank you all so much for the kind words and listening to my pitty party

Not a pity party at all sweetness xx It's your party and you can cry if you want to ;) How lovely of your boss being so understanding xx Good news about being able to try and that you will be monitored. The worst should be over now sweetheart <3 I wish you a speedy recovery (me fall and physically) and we're all sending you our love xxx


----------



## lesondemavie

So my progesterone results are back and it is not good news. They look for levels over 10, but over 15 is even better. My level was only 3.7! Not holding out hope for this cycle, and actually hoping for AF to arrive right on time. Surely I'd just lose the baby again with levels like that! I've long suspected my level was low, but they just brushed me off. Goes to show you that we all know our bodies best. I think I'll probably go on Clomid next cycle to see if I can get a stronger O and higher progesterone levels as a result. Not what I want at all, but we all get our lot in life. Here's hoping that we're on the right track now and that knowing this will help us prevent future losses.


----------



## chocolatechip

So I'm on to Day 4 of nausea that consistently shows up from 8-10AM and then again 12-4PM. I know that many of you ladies mentioned it was probably my recent Chemical Pregnancy messing up all my hormones but I'm starting to wonder if it's something else. Do you ladies know of any other reason for daily nausea? (Gastro problems? Iron levels?). I'm not prone to nausea, but now it's beginning to interfere with my day.

On another note, should I expect that my period will be late this month because a CP tends to mess up the cycle? I ovulated on the exact day I always do (CD 11) but does this mean that my LP will probably be longer? I've googled until my eyes are sore so I figure I'd just come to you guys!


----------



## tinymumma

chocolatechip said:


> So I'm on to Day 4 of nausea that consistently shows up from 8-10AM and then again 12-4PM. I know that many of you ladies mentioned it was probably my recent Chemical Pregnancy messing up all my hormones but I'm starting to wonder if it's something else. Do you ladies know of any other reason for daily nausea? (Gastro problems? Iron levels?). I'm not prone to nausea, but now it's beginning to interfere with my day.
> 
> On another note, should I expect that my period will be late this month because a CP tends to mess up the cycle? I ovulated on the exact day I always do (CD 11) but does this mean that my LP will probably be longer? I've googled until my eyes are sore so I figure I'd just come to you guys!

Sorry about the nausea honey xx Wasn't that your biggest sign last month too? It's hard to say if it's lingering hormones, will just have to wait and see unfortunately. Try nibbling on some ginger honey xx 
I don't know if it will affect you LP bit any length if pregnancy can change your cycle. Best of luck gorgeous xxx Fx'd this mean you've got a sticky bean <3


----------



## tinymumma

lesondemavie said:


> So my progesterone results are back and it is not good news. They look for levels over 10, but over 15 is even better. My level was only 3.7! Not holding out hope for this cycle, and actually hoping for AF to arrive right on time. Surely I'd just lose the baby again with levels like that! I've long suspected my level was low, but they just brushed me off. Goes to show you that we all know our bodies best. I think I'll probably go on Clomid next cycle to see if I can get a stronger O and higher progesterone levels as a result. Not what I want at all, but we all get our lot in life. Here's hoping that we're on the right track now and that knowing this will help us prevent future losses.

What about progesterone cream? I've seen many ladies say it helps them immensely. Just another idea xx I hope whatever you do helps quickly though sweetheart xx Fx'd for a nice sticky :bfp: very soon &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MissYogi

Hi ladies! I'm sort of cheating a bit in being here because I won't be actually trying for another 2 cycles but I love reading about others journeys and learning from you all. Mind if I join in the conversation a bit early?


----------



## chocolatechip

Welcome missyogi!


----------



## kksy9b

hi ladies! i'm sorry i've been so absent. We were out of town and had no time to get on. Have been playing catch up the last 2 days and finally have enough time to sit down and properly respond to everyone.

jwilly- :hugs::hugs: i'm glad you aren't in limbo anymore but i'm so sorry you're having to walk through this. we would love for you to stay here with us during your break, if you feel comfortable. or please come back when you start trying again if you're not wanting to be on the trying boards. there is a thread in WTT called 2016 mommies to be that several of us have been apart of (i've been there for over 2 years now). We would love to have you there to chat with while you wait as well

choc.chip- great news about the positive OPK last week!! its good that your body is bouncing back so quickly. praying you catch your sticky bean this cycle. i think the other ladies gave some good advice- your early pregnancy symptoms are all being driven by progesterone. your levels will naturally rise in anticipation of supporting a pregnancy and then fall before your period if there is no baby implanted. so i wouldn't persay be concerned about implanting too soon (and remember that it takes a minimum of 6 days for the fertilized egg to travel to the uterus). if anything it shows you that your body is producing a lot of the hormone and that if you are preggo (FX!!) you should be okay on that front. LP's really will only last 14 days, 15 tops so you should not see it last any longer than that. Still very hopeful for you.

green- KMFX that you O soon and see that beautiful BFP this month! Any fun plans for the rest of May?

Ali- i hope your back and hips are feeling better by now :hugs: that sounds awful. Any idea what caused it?

happy- i love that you are having so much fun with everything! i'm sure with your wedding guests in town, it makes it even more exciting getting to sneak off together ;) Only 3 more days!!

glong- :hugs::hugs::hugs: praying for you to catch next cycle hun. so so sorry you're having to go through this. i'm glad you finally have answers as being in limbo is just so hard. praying for healing for you and your family as you step through this season :hugs:

liles- that is great you are getting your energy back and able to eat well again! i'm sure getting out for walks will make such a big difference in how you feel. 

sweetmama- welcome! this is a wonderful group of ladies and looking forward to getting to know you. Best of luck this cycle! Do you think you will test early or wait for AF to be late? FX the pinches were ovulation!

tiny- happy belated birthday! Glad that the dinner went well and wasn't too overwhelming for you. sounds like a wonderful birthday with lunch and surprise cheesecake! love your positivity! after all you've been through, its inspiring to see you carry on and move forward. FX that this is your month and that in the coming days you can get your CH!! the vitex should be working fairly well in your system now regarding your LP- will be KMFX!

proud- with the OPK, maybe your body geared up to O but didnt get an egg out? And is then trying again? That's the only thing I can think of :shrug: with regards to the tests, you are never out until the witch shows! i had negative tests and then a vvv faint line on 12dpo and a clear positive on 13. Do you have any pictures of your tests? praying for some good news in the coming days for you!

kitty- KMFX for O'ing for you soon and that your next pregnancy bring you your forever baby :hugs: Like the other ladies said, dips with O are very common. I found out I ovulate the day after my dip when I would see a slight rise, but everyone is different. I hope you get your CH in the next couple days!

les- oh hun, i'm so sorry about your progesterone results. can they put you on supplements now to help raise the levels, in case you are pregnant this month? i'm glad you pursued the testing and can fully prepare your body to carry a healthy baby to term 

curiosity- good to hear from you! sorry about ttc already being frustrating for you. i never really enjoyed it either. I hope you actually did O and just are being thrown off on your chart by being out of town :hugs:

matts- oh my goodness, i am so so sorry :cry: my heart is breaking for you. sending prayers for you and your family during this time. and please try not to feel like you're having a pity party. you are going through a heartbreak and i wish i could give you a hug IRL instead of just words on the screen. you have every right to feel sad or mad or confused or anything (or all of it at once). We are here to support you and lift you up the best we are able and aren't going anywhere. praying that your physical pain subsides soon and you are able to try again for your rainbow.

arturia- sorry to hear about the hard times that you all were having but really glad you are finding your groove again! all relationships go through those ups and downs and yours seemed to just all compound at the same time as his withdrawals, which from what you said, have been very intense. when you step out of those rough times though, it is the most amazing feeling getting to reconnect. FX you are able to catch your egg this month but no matter sounds like things are looking up for you :flower: That would be so much fun to have cousins the same age!

missyogi- yay!! glad to see you in here hun! it will be no time at all before you get to join in this crazy ttc journey!

AFM, we went into town and got to announce to my parents, brother, niece and nephew. my mom was in a bit of disbelief when she read my DS's "promoted to big brother" shirt. she said "you're mom's not having a baby yet...WAIT! Are you?! well that was fast!" my niece started crying she was so happy (she's 15) and everyone was very supportive and happy. was disappointed because my BIL forgot we were coming in and went on a fishing trip with my nieces and nephew instead. this happens every time we come in and i'm pretty much over it. im sad we wont be able to tell them in person and will likely wait to do so until after our appointment. i wish we were a priority for them (or at least getting to see their nephew) but it just doesn't happen. The rest of the trip was great. 

I've been getting nausea in the afternoon and evening and have a lot of bloating going on. I also tend to get tired right around the time DS goes down for his nap and have been falling asleep with him for 30 minutes or so. I am so anxious this pregnancy and am having a hard time connecting with this LO. I'm hoping after my appointment in June I can start enjoying it more and not be so anxious.

Again, sending lots and lots of love and prayers to the ladies who have lost their little ones. i pray there is a day soon when we ALL have our forever babies in our arms


----------



## kittykat7210

I got my cross hairs today!!! My massive dip was my o day, and we did the night before which is great timing!! Now I have he horrendous wait XD

kK I hope the nausea isn't too bad honey!! Bad nausea is just the worst!!


----------



## lilesMom

:dust: Everyone xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Matts no way is it a pity party
What ur going through is one of the worst things I've had happen in my life.
( my sons stroke is the only thing that tops it)
Lots of us hve unfortunately been there
So we totally get the pain, the fear, the unfairness and the sadness.
Giant hugs hon
Hope that's it for u physically now hon xxx
But don't be surprised if u do get some more clots
U might not , but just to prepare u just in case
I didn't realise how much I would get
And thought maybe abnormal but it wasn't.
Hugs honey xx


----------



## lilesMom

Leson sorry to hear about progesterone
But I'm really glad u got them to test
And there are lots of methods to increase it
So fingers crossed its what gets u ur sticky bub really soon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Choc I went right back to normal after my cp as well
After my mcs I was delayed a bit 
But not my chemical.everyone differs
But if u ov on time
AF should be on time ish too xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry I haven't got to everyone xxx
Think my thyroid might be dipping again
I'm a bit blah and hair falling out
Got it checked yest 
So just waiting on results
Getting a little nervous for saying scan next week too
Scans aren't really fun for me anymore.
Don't get me wrong 
I'm really grateful I made it this far.
But I cant banish the nerves 100% yet.
Having a tough time getting my son into special preschool too
Hve to pay privately fir assessment I didn't know I needed for it
I was advised he didn't need it
So its frustrating
I haven't posted much cos lots of ye ladies t going through a lot worse at the mo
Huge hugs to ye
Sorry for complaining xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

KK oh I'm definitely going to test ASAP I'm just gonna go with CD 18 for Ov which means I'm now 1 DPO :)I'll probably start testing about the 25th of May :) I'm not due to have my period until the 31st


----------



## tinymumma

MissYogi, welcome!! :hi: This thread is absolutely wonderful and all of the ladies in here are positively beautiful humans xx Good luck for starting TTC. I hope your BFP comes quickly xx All the best 

Kk, thank you gorgeous &#10084;&#65039; That really does mean a lot xx Sorry about the BIL. I don't know how you could forget to see family who live away?! 
Also sorry to hear about the horrid pregnancy symptoms. I found nibbling on candied ginger (as much as I hate ginger) and grated Apple helped my tummy a lot with DS. I hope once you have the scan, your anxiety eases and you will be able to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xx Yay for forever babies!! Lots of love to you &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Lilesmom, I'm sorry things are tough for you at the moment sweetheart. Sending you lots of love from my home to yours :hugs: <3 

Sweetmama, yay for Oing!! :happydance: Sending you lots of dust in this TWW xx 

AFM, really bummed atm. I was so sure I would get my crosshairs this morning but nadda. Really disappointed. I much prefer the TWW, as horrid as it is, at least I know I've done all I can do and it's out of my hands! I'm thinking cd15 might have been the one, since I had the O cramps, spotting and lots of proper ewcm (that's a first!!) My temps don't really seem to support that though so I'm at a loss. Looking at it all now and with my significant rise this morning, maybe it was cd16... God I hate trying to guess :nope: I was so sure too, grrrrr. 
I'm also holding out a lot of hope for this cycle (trying my best to squash it down though), as every cycle I've fallen (except for my CP's), I've had O spotting. Super healthy magical eggs maybe? Lol, who knows. More waiting and thumb twiddling it is for me then! 

:dust: everyone and lots of love xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Chocolate I hope the nausea is a good sign for you! 

Welcome yogi :wave: 

Kk sounds like a great trip! Don't sweat your BIL. Those who care will always make the time.

Kitty hope you caught that eggy :thumbup:

AFM cd30. Got another BFN this morning so at this point I'm just waiting for the :witch: to show. I'm ready to get things rolling and get on to the next cycle. Think I may be having some spotting this evening so AF will probably be here tomorrow. On a bright now this means my cycles are FINALLY regulated after stopping the pill (my normal cycle is 30-32 days &#128516; Hope everyone else is doing well!

:dust: to all


----------



## arturia

Good luck to everyone O'ing.

Today's preoccupancy inspection didn't go all that well. I mean, it did for the most part, but...

My husband's Hashimoto's (autoimmune condition causing hypothyroidism) leaves him susceptible to heat intolerance. For him, a comfortable room temperature is around 18C or lower. (I have cold intolerance so basically one of us gets to be uncomfortable) Since summer can get pretty warm here, he was hoping we would be able to get air conditioning installed in our unit. Unfortunately, according to the person we spoke to today, it appears that the builder didn't set up the community to support central air. The transformers aren't powerful enough for everyone to have it.

Ultimately, the decision on who (if anyone) gets it is going to get left up to our condo association, and my husband has 0% confidence that they will let us install it. So his day (and our whole move) has kinda been ruined.

Of course I O in 2-3 days and we probably won't do anything, so I'm kinda counting myself out this month already. Meh.


----------



## Mattsgirl

So I had this big long reply typed out, replying to eveybody but my phone pooped out and lost it all. So if I forgot you I am very sorry.

Kk sounds like you had a great trip. Hopefully you can still find a fun way to tell bil.

Kitty yay for cross hairs! Not completely sure what that means (I think confirms O) hope you caught the eggy!

Sorry proud. Hopefully af arrives tomorrow and you can get a fresh start.

Lilies, I'm so sorry you're not able to enjoy your scans anymore. Hoping you get to a point where you'll be able to relax and enjoyeverything about this pregnancy. I say that but know the worry will never end.

Arturia, that soud horrible for both of you. I pray your able to get the ac you need and are able to find a happy medium for you and dh tempture wise. Also hope you can find some "alone time" in the next day or so.

Tiny, I completely agree. The tww is WAY better than waiting to O. Its way more relaxing for me. The stress of making sure you bd at the right time is horrible. 

Afm today has been a little better. The cramping is pretty much gone and the bleeding is down to a lighter period. Which makes the emotional side a little easier. Thankfully my boss let me have the rest of the week off. Stil waiting on my betas from yesterday. Hopefully they come in tomorrow. Then I have a repeat beta on Monday and also possibly on wednesday when I see my midwife again. I still have like 40 opks from last cycle so I'm just trying to decided when to start them. I know they might not work but I think doing nothing would drive me crazy all month. So probably start around cd 11 like normal. Again thank you so much ladies for all your support. Its good to hear from other ladies who know the pain of loosing a baby. Knowing I'm not crazy for being so sad and emotional over someone we only knew about for a few short weeks, makes me feel better.


----------



## lilesMom

Sweetmama, loads of dust.
Hope the tww doesn't go too slowly xx

Tiny.
My fave part was the proactive ov part.
I hated tww, cos I felt like I couldn't do anything to help!!
Hope ur right and u hve a lovely magic egg thus time
And u catch.
I like that thought of a super duper egg causing spotting :)
Xxx 

Arturia.
Could u tell them why u want ac
Might make a difference
Hope u get it xx 
I've autoimmune hypothyroid too
I hate being over warm
But never connected the two.

Matts thanks hon.
Huge hugs xx
Hope u continue to feel a little better everyday
I promise the ache does ease xxx
We don't forget but we do move on.
Giant hugs xxx 

Dust to all 
Xx

Think I've ds school semi sorted.
Hve his toilet study for free nappies 
(over 3 foe kids with disability)
Done.
And thyroid results back soon.
So a few of the things that had me stressed r sorted
Few more days to scan
And hoping to feel safe at last after it
Thanks ladies.
Sorry I was moany 
Just felt a little snowed under.
Xxx
Love and dust to all x


----------



## glong88

My bloods came back today and miscarriage confirmed as they are now 3, which is am sad but kinda good as they are now deemed not pregnant.

They advised me to wait until I've had one period the try, but I don't really want too....

Anyone got any views on it?


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs hon.
Glad ur body is bouncing back
But sorry ur in this situation at all xxx
I always waited one to be sure my uterus was totally clean 
But that's just me.
And for dating
So as not to add more stress to me next time 
But my sil and bro had sucess with not waiting
So its everyone's own personal decision.
If Drs gave u go ahead
And u feel ready.
Then maybe that's what's right for u
Hugs.hoping for sticky bub for u really soon xxx


----------



## glong88

When I asked she said she recommended we wait until I had a period....

That's only recommendation though right, doesn't mean we have to??


----------



## lesondemavie

I waited 1 cycle per the ob's recommendation as well.


----------



## napamermaid

My sister was told the importance of waiting was immense as having a bfp implant in old lining would cause another mc. She was told 1 month minimum wait. I rang her there to confirm it was 1 month she waitied but they recommended 3 and she got her bfp on month 4 ironically


----------



## greenarcher

I would just NTNP, Glong. I've heard stories going the other way too (immediate BFP after MMC).


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm glad we waited. It gave us the chance to reconnect without the pressure of TTC, and we needed the time to heal emotionally. DH held it together for 2 weeks and then fell apart. If we had been TTC then, there would have been the added pressure of catching O all while he was just starting to grieve. I think it is up to you, but in the grand scheme waiting one month may not be such a bad thing.


----------



## lilesMom

On my third mc
I had the teeniest bit of retained lining
Scan showed clear but I had pain
And slightly smelly discharge.
Not until after I ov.
So if I had tried that time.
I would hve ttc with infection without knowing it
That tiny clot came out before af 
It was smelly and colour bleached
Sorry for tmi
But thats how I knew it was old.
I wait for af to be sure its fresh lining .
But I never stopped bleeding totally
Until next af

If u completely stopped bleeding for a few days
Then maybe its ok?
But it is a chance u take
But it works out great for some.
Two of my nieces were conceived right after mc before af.
But id be too worried to chance it.
I know waiting is sooo hard though 

Hugs 
Only u can know what's right for u xxx


----------



## arturia

lilesMom said:


> Arturia.
> Could u tell them why u want ac
> Might make a difference
> Hope u get it xx
> I've autoimmune hypothyroid too
> I hate being over warm
> But never connected the two.

For thyroid conditions, cold intolerance can signal hypothyroid and heat intolerance can signal hyperthyroid. I would have guessed that he would switch to cold intolerance during this 6 month period where he didn't take his Synthroid but he didn't. Maybe low grade fever from inflammation or something? I know his temp appeared elevated the last time it was checked, which was a couple months ago when we went to donate blood. Honestly I don't know.

For the central air, it wouldn't entirely be fair for them to allow US to do it when nobody else can, even if we have a 'reason'. Plus the building design doesn't really support the central air units since there's no real space in the back (garage entrance) and the front looks a bit ugly. But maybe they'll let end units do it since there's a side wall. (We're an end unit!) Really, I have no idea, and I'm not sure how to contact the resident's association to find out.


----------



## arturia

glong88 said:


> When I asked she said she recommended we wait until I had a period....
> 
> That's only recommendation though right, doesn't mean we have to??

I think the others have brought up good points. You'll want to consider if it's a good idea implanting in potential leftover lining. A full cycle guarantees you'll have it cleared out. And Les is right, you might need time to grieve the lost pregnancy.

If that's all fine, you might consider confirming with your doctor for the reason he/she recommends waiting and what risks there are to not waiting.


----------



## lesondemavie

I will also say that I hated waiting at the time, but in hindsight I'm really glad that I did.


----------



## lilesMom

I read ur initial post a bit backwards arturiia
Sorry.
When my thyroid is low I do feel cold a lot 
But I actually hate being hot .
I got it backwards when I read it. &#55357;&#56842;
Hope the end units
Aka ye , are allowed xx


----------



## greenarcher

Les, your chart looks great! When are you planning on testing?


----------



## lesondemavie

Already did this morning - BFN. I have no idea what my temps are doing. Maybe my sleep has just been more restless since the news about my low progesterone. I really just want them to drop so I can get on to my first cycle with suppositories.


----------



## lilesMom

Can u not start them now just in case ?
Fingers crossed for u for sticky bub soon xx


----------



## lesondemavie

The ob is waiting for me to tell her when my next period starts to make a decision...so no prescriptions yet. I guess with such a low progesterone level, the odds of pregnancy are also low.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Everybody does have some really good points glong. They are definitely something to consider. Like arturia said maybe ask you doctor why they said one month. Then you might have a better understanding and can make a better personal decsion.
For me I don't plan on waiting. My doctor said once my numbers go back to normal we are good to start trying again as quickly as we want. I've seen a lot of positive stories on here of ladies trying again right awy and end up with a sticky bean. It would be harder for me emotionally to wait a month. But again that is a very personal decision. Everyody is different that way. If it helps do some research on your own as well. For me having as much information helps a ton. From everything I read, it all says that unless there are extenuating circumstances getting a bfp right away does not increase your chance of a miscarraige.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I hope nobody takes my last post as saying that they are wrong in any way. You all brought up alot of really good points that made me think. Just wanted to share my opionion just to give both sides.


----------



## lilesMom

Not at all matts.
I said in mine too
It's what was right for me
Everyone has to find what feels best for themselves 
Hope u catch fast with lovely rainbow bub hon xx


----------



## lilesMom

lesondemavie said:


> The ob is waiting for me to tell her when my next period starts to make a decision...so no prescriptions yet. I guess with such a low progesterone level, the odds of pregnancy are also low.

Hugs hon
Glad ur Dr is helping now though
Hopefully just what u need for healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Going crazy here ladies. AF is due today. Had a small amount of brown tinged discharge yesterday (the same type of discharge I get when AF is about to start) so assumed the :witch: would show but instead the spotting disappeared and I'm no closer to an answer either way :cry: today is the last day before I'm officially considered "late". I'm iust so frustrated. With my last pregnancy I got such an early :bfp: that I guess I just assumed it would happen again but maybe not :shrug: with my first I didn't get one until about two days after missed AF so maybe that's what's happening again? I'm just so frustrated I just want an answer. If I'm not I want AF to just come on already so I can move on and if I am I just want to know so I can relax and not feel so in limbo &#128542;


----------



## lilesMom

Fingers crossed u get good news over next day r so hon.
Hope its like ur first.
It is horrible being stuck in the middle
U would be afraid to get too hopeful.
Hugs xx 
Hope its bfp and not af messing around xx


----------



## lilesMom

Proud wasn't it u got later pos opk too
If so hope late implanter xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

lilesMom said:


> Proud wasn't it u got later pos opk too
> If so hope late implanter xxx

I did. It was cd16 and cd17 that I got my two smileys


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all - Proud I hope that you have a nice big BFP soon or the AF shows so you're not stuck in limbo anymore. 

AFM: I feel crazy because it feels like I'm already exhibiting symptoms even though I know it's impossible this early at only 2DPO but my boobs are so sore and I'm so gassy right now.


----------



## chocolatechip

Hey ladies,

Just looking for a few smart people to knock some sense into my crazy, symptom-spotting brain! (haha)

I have now officially had nausea for 6 days straight (I'm 10dpo now) and it's been particularly bad when I'm hungry or after a meal (hurray). Does anyone know of something non-pregnancy related that this could be? I haven't thrown up and it's mostly just an overall feeling of queasiness but it won't go away even with healthier eating. 

Is this really what happens after a CP? Your body can create a series of random PMS symptoms that you've never had before? My PMS symptoms before this were usually just occasional twinges and acne. Certainly nothing this gross!

Thanks for letting me whine/vent :)


----------



## lilesMom

ProudArmyWife said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> Proud wasn't it u got later pos opk too
> If so hope late implanter xxx
> 
> I did. It was cd16 and cd17 that I got my two smileysClick to expand...

Sounds promising hon xx
Fingers crossed for u x


----------



## lilesMom

Dust sweetmama hope it turns into bfp for u.

Choc chip i had nausea from 10 dpo this time
But it does sound very early to be preg nausea
I thought even mine was way too early.
I know after all my mcs I got extra symptoms for tww
Preg or not
It was horrible cos i thought I couldn't rely on my own body's signals anymore
But I just had to learn the new ones.

I'm not sure what it could be if totally unrelated.
Might be worth asking ur Dr if u can hon xxx


----------



## MissYogi

Proud- I think I O pretty late in the cycle, around cd 17 or 18. If that is the case then you could possibly have implantation bleeding late as well. Fingers crossed that what was happening! 

chocolatechip- Could it be that you ate something that isn't sitting right with you. Sometimes things don't get passed through the body for quite a while. Hope you feel better soon! 

AFM - I think I'm ovulating today based on OPK but unfortunatly it can't be used this month or next month. I know it's kind of silly to worry about this at 24 years old, but every cycle when I lose another egg it just makes me sad that it is gone forever and I didn't even get to try. After this cycle only one more and then I will hopefully be catching my egg!


----------



## lilesMom

Ur nearly there miss yogi
U will hve a great head start knowing ur cycle when u do start ttc xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

The :witch: finally showed this morning ladies so I am out of limbo and onto the next cycle :flower: 

I won't be testing early this month as I've found it makes me to crazy :haha: I estimate my next testing. Date to probably be June 22nd


----------



## tinymumma

Proud, I'm sorry she ended up showing gorgeous :hugs: Onwards and upwards xx Best of luck for next cycle &#10084;&#65039;

Sweetmama, yay for the TWW. Loads of :dust: 

MissYogi, don't fret, pet. You've got a great head start. Like Lilesmom said, you're so in tune with your body already, that really makes a difference. Especially TTC #1 a lot of ladies go for months without knowing the actual ins and outs and as soon as they do they fall. Your time has almost come &#10084;&#65039;

Les, I'm so glad that your doctor is actually helping xx I hope that you do get a sticky BFP this cycle but if not, that next cycle, with a little help can bring you your gorgeous little bean :hugs: 

Choco, I really hope it's not just hormones or something you ate!! Thinking of you and sending you lots of dust and love xxx

AFM, finally, my crosshairs appeared!! :happydance: Same as last cycle as well, cd16, so yay for consistency! I really hope that I'm in for a good chance this month! We shall see though. Due on the 30th, going by last months LP. I stopped taking Vitex at cd 17, since it seemed to help Curiosity so much. We shall see what happens! 

Loads of :dust: and love ladies xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tiny thanks doll :hugs:

Keeping my fingers crossed this is your month! I hope we can see at least one :bfp: in here this cycle.

:dust: ladies


----------



## lesondemavie

CD1 here. Happy to be moving forward. Hopefully a bit of progesterone is all I need! Onward to June!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

lesondemavie said:


> CD1 here. Happy to be moving forward. Hopefully a bit of progesterone is all I need! Onward to June!

We can be cycle buddies this time &#128516; Sorry it wasn't this month. Fingers crossed this next cycle will be the one for us both :hugs:


----------



## tinymumma

Proud, thank you sweetheart xx I don't have much hope really but of course there's always that little part of me that is filled with it!! 

Les, sorry the witch ended up showing :hugs: I have a good feeling for you this cycle xx I've seen progesteron help so many women so I'm sure it will work for you too!! 

Best of luck ladies :dust:


----------



## chocolatechip

I tested (11dpo) and BFN. Deep down inside, I think I knew that. It was probably a good idea to wait one cycle after the chemical anyway.


----------



## greenarcher

Yogi, you're young! Don't feel like its a waste :) you've gained a lot of knowledge!

Choco, have you started any new medication or vitamin recently? That could be messing with your stomach. You're not out until AF!

Les and proud, sorry about AF dears :hugs:

tiny, yay for CHs!! Your temps look absolutely fabulous!

AFM, I actually have a lot of questions for you ladies. I got watery cm thursday, a pos OPK on Friday, a yeast infection saturday and today, and EWCM today! I think maybe the EWCM may have been due to the yeast infection? Like the irritation caused more fluid to be produced down there? Temps are inconclusive. No idea when (if) I've O'd. 

Anyone have experience with TTC with a yeast infection?


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs proud and leson.
Hope June is both your month xxx

Choc chip hope ur ok hon xx
Bfn sucks.
Hugs xx
Tiny hurray for consistent ov xx
Fingers crossed for u.

Archer could totally be ur body trying to flush itself out xx
Id bd away just in case.
I presume u can with yeast infection.
If so I would xxx 

Dust to all xxx


----------



## glong88

This week should be ovulation week for me, around Friday-Saturday but because of Miscarrige I'm not sure... Still not sure if we will try or ntnp :-/


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hello everyone, sorry for people who got witch and good luck to those who just got CH, fingers crossed for you tiny!

So my last cycle ended up anovulatory, boo! I think probably stress with the house and travelling away on hols and with work didn't help things :(

So I am now working hard on our new home!! And CD3, I hope now all the stress of buying has passed we can get to a good healthy cycle :)

We will get there ladies! Xxx


----------



## lesondemavie

Ugh I'm sorry curio. Massive hugs your way :hugs:. Glad the house is coming along <3


----------



## Mattsgirl

Sirry to the laodes the witch got, but glad you aren't stuck in limbo! Fingers crossed June is tour month!
Good luck to those who have O'd! Hope the tww is quick for you!
Hope the BFNs turn into nice lines soon!
Sorry for not putting names. When replying on my phone it harder to go back and look to remember what goes with who.

Afm bleeing stopped yesterday. So glad thats over. Even will probably start opks either the end of this week or beginning of next. Kinda depends on where my mumbers are at. Have a doctors appointment on wednesday and should know then.


----------



## chocolatechip

Had a small breakdown last night. TTC really is tough. I know I'm still so early in the game but we WTT for almost a year and that has just made the journey feel that much longer. I am so exhausted from all the disappointments.


----------



## tinymumma

Green, looking at your chart, it looks like you O'd two days after that + OPK. I think you'll get your CH tomorrow. Obviously not sure but it's looking that way to me xx I've only ever gotten thrush when I was pregnant. So I can't help there xx I did find though my cm was very watery before it came in full force though. Did you BD the du you got ewcm? I forgot to check xx Good luck honey &#10084;&#65039;

Curiosity, nice to see you again lovely :hugs: I'm sorry about your last cycle, you're probably right about all the stress. Fx'd for a wonderful healthy cycle this time around and two beautiful beanie lines at the end!! :dust: 

Choco, I'm sorry sweetheart xx TTC is certainly the roller coaster we all wanted to be on but it never seems to stop! Even when we're ready to get off. 11 DPO could still be too early sweetheart &#10084;&#65039; When is AF due? Lots of love and dust to you xxx 

Les, loving the new avatar!! Loads of dust to you. I have a good feeling for his cycle for you &#10084;&#65039;

Matts, I'm glad things are starting to finish now. Onwards and upwards, remember :hugs: O is always tricky after a loss, I've seen ladies O only a few days after the bleeding stops and some don't O until into the cd 20's and 30's. Hopefully it's not too far off for you and you catch your surge and there are plenty of swimmers for your beautiful little eggy xxx Good luck sweetness 

AFM, I was extremely hot this morning. Like really warm, hot flashy almost. Temp was only 36.57 (97.82) though? Odd since I felt like it would be much higher than that. It is the end of Autumn here though, so with winter around the corner, it's quite cool, especially at night! Not complaining as I much prefer the cold. Spring an Summer here in Aus, it's not uncommon to have 40 degree (104) days or higher, very often. I hate it, lol. 
I'm hoping not taking the Vitex in my TWW, helps my LP more than taking it through. My temps do seem to be a lot better than the previous few cycles. In comparison to pre O temps that is as my overall temps are a lot lower due to chill in the air. Hubby has been working over 2 hours away lately, so I've been temping at 3 instead of 4 and have just been adjusting my temps. Hoping they're accurate :nope: Will see what the next few days will bring. Usually my temp starts dropping around 8 DPO and AF shows a couple of days, so Fx'd she keeps going up and up. 
I've decided I'm not going to test early (it helps that I've got no tests in the house, lol). If my temps are still high and haven't dropped by 18 DPO then I'll test. I was feeling very hopeful for this cycle (what with all those double yolker eggs I was getting and then the O spotting as well as real ewcm) but deep down, I just don't feel like it will be my month. If it isn't, then it's in to the doctors. 

Best of luck to everyone and sending out lots of love and :dust: xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Les, I really hope now your deficiency has been discovered your treatment will really really help things along! Sorry about AF :( I'm going to give it a couple of months then get tested, as I feel like something's not right :(


Mattsgirl, good luck with opks, you deserve it Hun xxx

Chocolatechip, right there with you Hun. I really hope you get another BFP soon xxx

Thanks Tiny, sounds like you have a good plan of action! How long have you been TTC Hun?


----------



## tinymumma

~curiosity~ said:


> Thanks Les, I really hope now your deficiency has been discovered your treatment will really really help things along! Sorry about AF :( I'm going to give it a couple of months then get tested, as I feel like something's not right :(
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl, good luck with opks, you deserve it Hun xxx
> 
> Chocolatechip, right there with you Hun. I really hope you get another BFP soon xxx
> 
> Thanks Tiny, sounds like you have a good plan of action! How long have you been TTC Hun?

11 cycles so far. Some say number 11 is lucky. Come to think of it I've been having lost of weird things happening this cycle. Two double yolker eggs, two days in a row. The clock always seems to say 11:11 when I look at it. Also when I try and post my chart on Au BabyCentre and write where I'm at, I can't post??? I'm superstitious like that but a lot of things have been jumping out at me lately. Who knows. Not very hopeful but I am at the same time :dohh: Just trying to tell myself that this month won't be it to stop the disappointment when AF arrives, I guess. 
How're you today love?


----------



## JesLynne

I will be testing on June 8th!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I wanted to apologize for being off for awhile without an explanation. I care about each of you and have just been heartbroken for so many of you who have experienced loss recently. Combined with my anxiety for my own little one (especially when my nausea disappeared for a few days), it was all a bit overwhelming. I needed a few days break from Bnb to regroup and focus on other things. Then we were busy this weekend (was my birthday and we had a few different events planned) and just didn't have time. My parents, niece and nephew come in later today for the rest of the week so I will likely be on, but limited.

Again, I'm sorry I just disappeared on you all but I'm sure you understand. Thank you all for being so supportive. I am *hoping* to get caught up at nap time today and reply to everyone. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Newbie54

I should be testing June 4. so I am only 4 dpo & trying not to read into every symptom as possible pregnancy symptoms. Especially since implantation shouldn't have happened yet. But for the past 3 days I have had bloating, a bubbling/gurgling in my lower abdomen & today I have a headache & I noticed my breast were fuller feeling this am. Not sore just harder. This is going to be a long 2 weeks!!


----------



## tinymumma

Good morning lovers ladies xx 

JesLynne, welcome sweetheart. Best of luck to you xxx 

Newbie, welcome. Good luck!! I hope this TWW is a successful one :dust: How many cycles have you been TTC for? Is this your first? 

Kk, happy belated birthday gorgeous xx I'm sorry into hear about your anxiety :hugs: Are you feeling better now? I hope you had a wonderful birthday filled with lots of love, hugs and cake! We understand honey xx TTC is stressful but the worries don't elevate with pregnancy! Lots of love to you xx 

AFM, temp went down again today. Not feeling very confident in this cycle anymore. I'm worried that my LP will go back to 8, since I've stopped taking the Vitex the TWW :nope: Argh, feeling very deflated right now. We shall see wha my happens I guess, just have a gut feeling I'll be entering cycle #12 in the next few days. 6 DPO today, AF due between the 28th and the 30th. 

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Sorry you're feeling so deflated tiny. I remember that feeling when we were ttc our son. Every month just got harder and never felt like it would happen. But try as hard as possible to stay positive. You never know it could happen this cycle.

Sorry about the anxiety kk. Take as much time as you need. Being a parents to those born and unborn is stressful.

Now just waiting to start opks. Which might be tomorrow. I've heard that some people O really early and some people O late after a miscarraige. Knowing my body it will probably be later but would hate to miss it.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Tiny, I really hope those are all good omens for you! I'm superstitious about things like that too! I hope you get there soon, these 3 months alone have been tough mentally so I can imagine how it feels. When will you test? I am looking OK today thanks :) had a bit of a stress about all the expense of moving (we ordered carpets today) but otherwise OK! How has your day gone?

Kk, hope you had a good birthday! Totally understand you needing a break. I had to step back a bit as a TTC and pregnancy can get so emotional! It has been a tough time around here lately :( xxx

Hope you're OK Matts xxx

Hope everyone else is ok, lots of :dust:


----------



## MissYogi

So sorry that so many of you ladies are feeling so down and anxious. Sending tons of hugs your way and keeping my fingers crossed for everyone's BFP's and healthy nine months. KK, if you ever need to talk we are all here for you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

So question! I decided considering I have over 40 opks I would just start now....I miss peeing on stuff. And it came up positive. I had one more ic pregnancy test so I figured I would try it and see if they would still have a line. Well it has a very faint line still. Soshould I trust the positive opk or just discard it as pulling hcg still?


----------



## greenarcher

Tiny, don't worry so much about the temp drop. It's still early. I hope your LP stays longer, and your temps go back up tomorrow.

Matts - that's a really good question. What CD are you? If you're still early, I'd bet you'll have another positive later. But BD just in case!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm only cd 10 so I'm guessing I'll probably get a positive again tomorrow. I should wait a couple more days probably. I just really want to get moving ttc again. This past week and a half has been the longest week of my life.....like even longer than the last weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## greenarcher

PSA. Don't check your CP after cooking a dinner with poblano peppers, even after washing your hands twice. My hooha's on fire!!!


----------



## lesondemavie

Ouch!!!!

Just popping in to say my prescription for Prometrium was faxed over today. Looks like I'm about to have the longest most regular cycle of my entire life. I'm supposed to start it 3 days after a +opk and take it for 14 days!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my archer!!! I can feel the burn all the way over here!!

Good luck les!! Hopefully this is all you need to get that beautiful sticky bean!


----------



## greenarcher

Excellent les! FX for this cycle that the meds do it for you!


----------



## tinymumma

Curiosity, I won't be testing unless I get to 18 DPO with no temp drop or AF. I really hope the distractions of the house brings you much joy and that the stresses that came along with it all ease very soon xxx 

Matts, I don't know how much fact goes into OPKS being positive when hcg is there. I would BD just incase as its not unlikely that you would O early. Just keep testing and see what happens, lots of love xx 

Green :rofl: Sorry love but that made me laugh so hard. I hope your lady garden has calmed down some, that must have been quite the shock! :nope: 

Les, hopefully it's the longest time without AF. 9 months to be exact xxx Best of luck honey xxx 

AFM, been having persistent O pains in my left side all day today (same side I ovulated from) and have only just alleviated now after about half an hour. I feel it more when I'm standing up. Those pais aren't uncommon for me in the TWW I've noticed lately but not this early?! Maybe the temp drop means something else? Am I reading into things too much, definitely, lol.


----------



## glong88

Matts I have been going through the same as you, my opks where still positive while my hcg one was. As soon as that didn't have a line my opk was negative xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hcg does turn opk pos hon.
Luteinising hormone and hcg are nearly identical chemically
I think they hve one chain different or something like that 
U cant trust them until bfn.

But id bd anyway to make sure ur covered hon xx
Loads of :dust: Xxx


----------



## Newbie54

This will be 3rd month trying


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yea, thats what I thought. Since Im out of hpts I'll just keep doing opks until negative then keep going until O. But we'll probably bd every other day until then just incase I miss it. My beta numbers are down to 222. So hopefully it will be down completely soon.


----------



## arturia

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well.

Things have been rough and confusing for us.

Basically, for my husband, the Celexa withdrawal has resulted in depression. It's hard to tell if the reasons are because of symptom return or if it is secondary to something else part of the withdrawal. 

Anyways, last weekend he expressed an inability to be a good dad and a desire to stop trying after hitting a strong low one night, and followed it up the next morning with bding, on what I suspected to be O day, even after I TOLD him I could get pregnant... :dohh: He didn't care. :shrug:

So this has lead to me deciding that maybe I should be back on birth control, until he figures himself out, his withdrawal symptoms stop, and our relationship is stronger, because all this depression (from both of us) has left us feeling a bit damaged lately.

Thing is, I really don't know if he will get better. He said he felt ON Celexa he was too emotionally numb to be a good dad, and OFF Celexa he's too volatile and irritated by things (including baby noises in public) to be a good dad. And... I might agree with him. Which means that this might be permanent. Or he'll find his stride and in a year I'll be holding my first LO. I don't know, but I can't really think too hard on what that means.

The decision to return to birth control isn't currently a mutual one, but from my perspective, _I_ have the final say here. It's my body and my responsibility to manage the birth control.

I guess since there's still a chance of becoming pregnant this cycle, I will be waiting until after AF arrives (and after my move) to start my regimen. I'm after O anyways.

Anyways, that's how it is for me right now. I'll keep you folks updated if anything changes. (but if I mysteriously vanish I'm probably feeling heartbroken, sadly)


----------



## tinymumma

Matts, I hope your hcg drops soon lovely xxx It's different for everyone but it shouldn't be too much longer :hugs: 

Glong, how're you going sweetheart? 

Lilesmom, hoping all is well in your home xx 

Arturia, I'm sorry that this has happened to you and your partner. Depression is a very slippery slope. Would he be open to seeking help for it? There are lots of ways he and you can get through this struggle without getting back on medication. There is so much support out there as well as having you by his side to help him through this. Medication only maskes the issues, instead of fixing it. There is also support out there for you, as the partner, to help both you and him, get through this xxx There is light at the end of the tunnel, I promise &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I really hope that things work out for the both of you soon lovely. It's ok to seek help. Mental health is no longer taboo and things will be ok again. Biggest :hugs: to you and your hubby sweetheart xxx 

AFM, another large temp drop this morning, so it's safe to say, I'm out. Only just above the coverline now, so I'm expected her to arrive very shortly, if not tomorrow. Not ideal at all. Oh well. Off to the doctors then I guess. I have finally accepted that it will take longer than I thought it would. Let's just hope it's an easy fix. 
Lots of love to all 
<3&#10084;&#65039;<3


----------



## arturia

tinymumma said:


> Matts, I hope your hcg drops soon lovely xxx It's different for everyone but it shouldn't be too much longer :hugs:
> 
> Glong, how're you going sweetheart?
> 
> Lilesmom, hoping all is well in your home xx
> 
> Arturia, I'm sorry that this has happened to you and your partner. Depression is a very slippery slope. Would he be open to seeking help for it? There are lots of ways he and you can get through this struggle without getting back on medication. There is so much support out there as well as having you by his side to help him through this. Medication only maskes the issues, instead of fixing it. There is also support out there for you, as the partner, to help both you and him, get through this xxx There is light at the end of the tunnel, I promise &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I really hope that things work out for the both of you soon lovely. It's ok to seek help. Mental health is no longer taboo and things will be ok again. Biggest :hugs: to you and your hubby sweetheart xxx
> 
> AFM, another large temp drop this morning, so it's safe to say, I'm out. Only just above the coverline now, so I'm expected her to arrive very shortly, if not tomorrow. Not ideal at all. Oh well. Off to the doctors then I guess. I have finally accepted that it will take longer than I thought it would. Let's just hope it's an easy fix.
> Lots of love to all
> <3&#10084;&#65039;<3

Tiny-He doesn't accept that there IS help besides medication. If I suggest he should visit a psychologist and try Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (or something) he tells me that: 
1. Talk therapy be expensive, for multiple reasons. First, he believes there is NO coverage through our health care system, which I disagree with. Second, that he will need to take time off work because all mental health doctors work from 9 until 5, and he gets no paid time off.
2. They're all useless with arts degrees and only 2 years of actual education on helping people, so they don't know anything. This might be his anger talking.
I don't know that time will give him any better a perspective on this, but right now I'm just concentrating on getting us moved.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Arturia- :hugs: I hope you guys find a mutual solution. How heartbreaking to be trying for this and then have to turn back. I'll be thinking of you! 

Tiny- how long has it been if you don't mind me asking? 

Matts and glong- I hope you girls get your positive opks soon! Sounds like a great plan to bed every other day matts :thumbup: that's how I got pregnant quickly with my second dd. 

Kk- your absence is totally understandable. Hope all is well. 

Hope everyone else is good. :dust:

Afm cd 4. AF basically gone today. I have promised myself no testing like a crazy person this cycle. It made me way to obsessive last cycle. I could barely function cause I had no focus for anything else. So this cycle the plan is no tests. Just :sex: at least 3 times a week until the :witch: shows. Dd2 turns 3 in a month so will be planning her birthday party hoping that will give me something else to focus on.


----------



## tinymumma

Proud, how exciting!! Birthday plans, yay!! Taking the relaxed approach is definitely a good idea xx I hope that's the thing to give you your beautiful beanie xx Good luck sweetie. 
Once AF arrives, it will be cycle 12. So I'm going to book into the doctor for some basic blood tests. It's looking like my LP will only 6/7 days this month, which is devastating. I'm hoping it's an easy fix and will just need some progesterone cream. Who knows though. I had endo for years before I was diagnosed and was silent for a very long time. Having my son fixed it though. I don't know how I could have been so naive in thinking it would happen quickly because I'd already had a baby :dohh:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh I'm so sorry it's been that long! I know how frustrating that I can be. Dd1 was conceived on our 13th cycle. It was so crazy to me that it took so long. I was 19 and figured oh I'm young it'll be a breeze :haha: boy was I mistaken. Fingers crossed for you that it's a quick easy fix :flower:


----------



## JesLynne

Fertility Friend swears I ovulated today but I think it was yesterday. I had major cramps yesterday and the + OPK. Today the OPK was a very faint +. Still some cramps but nothing like yesterday.


----------



## lesondemavie

Arturia - Aw Hun first and foremost :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Depression can be such a hard thing to go through, and it can be equally hard on those who love a person with depression. As one of those useless people ;) with 2 years of masters level coursework in my area of speciality and an "arts degree," I can say his attitude is not uncommon. As a sister to two siblings who struggle with mood disorders, I can say I have heard those reasons before. Sadly depression is one of the hardest disorders to treat, because it's so challenging to even get the people who need help through the doors. Anxiety is uncomfortable, so people usually reach a breaking point and come in for help, but with depression there is so much inertia. 

It probably won't help at all, but I can tell you that besides the two years of specialization after four years of undergraduate studies in a related area, those individuals practicing CBT also have thousands of supervised hours in the field and they have all passed rigorous exams that have pretty low pass rates. I can also tell you that study after study shows that CBT alone is more effective than medication alone, but often together is best.

When my family was resisting treatment, I went in myself for support to set the example. My mom started going soon after, and then my brother. It's been years, but my sister is now finally seeing someone too. It is absolutely available no matter your situation. Many therapists have sliding scales, and my sister is getting it through medical.

Mindfulness is also showing some great promise in treating depression. You can find self-directed workbooks for it on amazon. Sounds like he'll need more than that, but it's a start.

Also I'm not your typical psychologist. I have a BA in Cognitive Science and a BS in Biological Sciences. As an undergraduate, I worked in the Lab for Cognitive Brain Research and specialized in Cognitive Neuroscience. My MA is in Clinical Psychology, but I specialized in Behavior Analysis, which is very scientific - The degree at my school is actually now an MS in Behavior Analysis. I'd be the first one to tell you there's a ton of bullsh** and explanatory fictions in psychology, but I do endorse CBT and Mindfulness as they both have evidence to back them up. I also highly recommend Acceptance and Commitment Therapy which is based on the science of behavior, but practicing clinicians can be hard to find.

I hope you and your husband find what works for you and wish you all the best for the future whatever you may decide. Sending massive hugs and well wishes your way <3


----------



## tinymumma

Proud :hugs: Thank you love xx It's been quite the journey but I know that we will have another little blossom one day &#10084;&#65039; 

JesLynne, remember you ovulate about 12-36 hours after a + OPK, so FF is probably right &#10084;&#65039; Good luck for the TWW!!


----------



## lesondemavie

Proud - Cycle buddy! AF is still here for me, but lightening up for sure. I'll be a lot more relaxed with temping and testing this cycle too. I think I might stop temping after I confirm O, and I'm just going to wait until 14 DPO to test. Wow that feels weird to say! 14 DPO! That's going to feel like eons, but I can't wait to actually make it that long. It will help me feel like the Prometrium is working. Here's hoping we get some February babies in here :dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi all, sorry some of you are feeling down in the dumps and anxious. I'd go back and acknowledge you all but it's so overwhelming to keep up with. I had to take a bit of a break I've been so busy at work and just a grump lately. So moody.

AFM: I'm moody, gassy, super hungry, my boobs are sore and I'm peeing about every 25-30 mins, I don't know what to make of it but I'm 5DPO right now so we'll see. Took a test today but it was BFN as I suspected it would be.


----------



## arturia

Les-Hope I didn't offend you! :wacko: I was saying that's what his attitude was, although I know better.


----------



## lesondemavie

arturia said:


> Les-Hope I didn't offend you! :wacko: I was saying that's what his attitude was, although I know better.

Oh no, not offended in the least, and I figured you know better. I was saying it in jest, hence the winky face :). Also why I said it probably wouldn't help to go over the facts. What he's going through is so much harder than many of us can imagine. In those moments, when everything feels wrong, facts don't help so much. Take care love and wishing you the best as always xxx.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Les we're near enough cycle buddies too, also coming to the end of AF here. I really hope your prescription helps. 

Tiny, sounds like the relaxed way is the best way to go about it, I find as soon as I start testing I can't stop testing and obsessing!

Arturia, sorry to hear about OH. My Mum, best friend and sister suffer from it and were really bad when I was in my teens, it was really sad and hard on our family. They made lots of switches between meds before finally finding ones that worked for them. CBT helped my sister. I hope you can find a solution that works for you both xxx

So today I'm CD6, really hope I can make it through the next couple of weeks stress free enough that I can ovulate. Tried wallpapering for the first time yesterday and I even got stressed about that along with timing all the other things to get done around the house. I wish I wasn't so stressy! I worry enough about my cycles as it is :(

:dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My children have gotten into the baby madness as well. My oldest was telling me where the baby could sit in the car and at the table :haha: she keeps asking how much longer till we can have a baby :dohh: it's super cute but makes me want it that much more!

Side note I've been thinking about names lately. DH already has the boy name set in stone but I've come up with two girls names I love just not sure in which order I like them most...what do you ladies think?

Kaydence Ashlee or the other way Ashlee Kaydence?


----------



## MissYogi

Proud- I love the name Kaydence so I am inclined to prefer Kaydence Ashlee! 

Sounds like the stress and worrying hits everyone. I was so certain I wouldn't let myself get stressed about TTC but here I am, not even trying yet, and I'm stressed. Anxiety is cruel. Right now I am concerned that maybe I didn't actually ovulate this cycle because I had a positive OPK and was then expecting a temp rise, however my temps spiked one day but have gone back down now. If I didn't ovulate this cycle, is it likely that I will have trouble ovulating most cycles? Or can some ladies just have random anovulatory cycles, but mostly still have normal, healthy cycles?


----------



## arturia

MissYogi said:


> Proud- I love the name Kaydence so I am inclined to prefer Kaydence Ashlee!
> 
> Sounds like the stress and worrying hits everyone. I was so certain I wouldn't let myself get stressed about TTC but here I am, not even trying yet, and I'm stressed. Anxiety is cruel. Right now I am concerned that maybe I didn't actually ovulate this cycle because I had a positive OPK and was then expecting a temp rise, however my temps spiked one day but have gone back down now. If I didn't ovulate this cycle, is it likely that I will have trouble ovulating most cycles? Or can some ladies just have random anovulatory cycles, but mostly still have normal, healthy cycles?

Yes, normal women have anovulatory cycles sometimes. It can be caused by stress for example, and it's largely a blip. You should only worry if you are regularly having anovulatory cycles.


----------



## tinymumma

Curiosity, good luck for this cycle honey xx Fx'd for O this time around xx Try and remember that although totally stressful, your house is a blessing and dressing it up is glorious fun and you get to make it exactly how you want it. The perfect nest for your forever baby, who will hopefully come into being very soon &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Lots of love 

Les, that must be a super interesting job! Psychology as always intrigued me but I feel my calling is in midwifery and nursing. Once we've had our second Bub and both LO's are in school, I will begin my dual studies of midwifery and nursing. I'm unsure if I want to specialise in Ob nursing or pediatric/ neonatal yet. Still a while off but u can't wait to start! 
Your qualifications are bound to give you a bit of an upper hand when it comes to a toddler ;) Hopefully anyways <3 Loads of love and dust to you xxx 

Proud, how cute about your LO's. It certainly wouldn't help the baby fever though!! :haha: I love both those names, so beautiful xx I would like Temperance Faith for a girl. Little bit out there I know but our sons name is Leonidas and I much prefer different names. Unique just like our little miracles! Best of luck for this cycle honey xxx 

MissYogi, I agree with Arturia. Every woman has anovulatory cycles every now and again, just like we all have a weird period every now and again. Very normal. Since you got a + OPK, your body probably geared up but didn't quite get there. In saying that though it can take up to 72 hours before you O after a + OPK but it's generally 12-36. Is this your first cycle temping? You may just ovulate later than you think you do. When we started TTC I thought I was super in tune with my body because of O pains and such. So we went 7 cycles thinking I O'd cd 14 with a 13 day LP. Boy was I wrong!! I started to temp and realised that I actually O'd cd19 and had an 8 day LP. No wonder we hadn't fallen yet!! How long are your cycles usually? If they're on the longer side, it's very likely you just ovulate a little later than the "norm" however there's no such thing as norm in TTC!! Good luck honey xx 

AFM, very confused today. Yesterday I had just accepted AF would be here either yesterday or today and definitely thought my temp would drop below the coverline today. Well, it went up instead. Not by much but now I have no idea what's going on?! Never in my whole time temping has this happened. What's worse is now I'm thinking I'm still in with a chance even though, I know my temp will probably drop below the cl tomorrow and she will arrive either today or tomorrow. Before she would arrive the day I drop below the coverline but last cycle she came when I was still dropping and about .2 degrees away from the Cl, like I was yesterday. So as of right now still in the game. Expecting to be out very soon but cautiously hopeful. AF due either tomorrow or Monday, deposing on my LP (8-10). Guess I'm in limbo hahaha. 

Lots of love and dust and cuddles and magic cookies to all you beautiful ladies xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Tiny, thanks hunnie :hugs: I hope this is the one for you, so glad to see youre still in the game xxx

MissYogi, I feel your pain :hugs: that was what happened to me last cycle, it drove me crazy! You may have another surge yet in another few days. If not (I didn't) Fertility Friend told me it's not a concern unless there's a trend of it happening. Apparently it's quite normal to have the odd anovulatory cycle. At least I hope so! Good luck Hun xx

Proud, I like Kaydence Ashlee more too :) hehe me and DH are exactly the same, got firm favourites for both boy and girl :)


----------



## arturia

tinymumma said:


> MissYogi, I agree with Arturia. Every woman has anovulatory cycles every now and again, just like we all have a weird period every now and again. Very normal. Since you got a + OPK, your body probably geared up but didn't quite get there. In saying that though it can take up to 72 hours before you O after a + OPK but it's generally 12-36. Is this your first cycle temping? You may just ovulate later than you think you do. When we started TTC I thought I was super in tune with my body because of O pains and such. So we went 7 cycles thinking I O'd cd 14 with a 13 day LP. Boy was I wrong!! I started to temp and realised that I actually O'd cd19 and had an 8 day LP. No wonder we hadn't fallen yet!! How long are your cycles usually? If they're on the longer side, it's very likely you just ovulate a little later than the "norm" however there's no such thing as norm in TTC!! Good luck honey xx

This is one reason why I'd like to temp at some point, assuming I get another chance after this cycle. Even that will cause some strife though as DH believes we should wing it. Well sorry, but I need to know if/when I O as you don't seem to prefer

Spoiler
penetrative intercourse
 unless we have to, so I need to know when I need to insist.


----------



## greenarcher

OMG YAY TINY! I'm so happy you're still in!!


----------



## tinymumma

Green, thank you lovely xx My temps have never gone back up after getting this close to the Cl so I really don't know what's happening now, lol. How're you feeling today? 

Arturia, I'm sorry things are so rocky with you and hubby xx Temping doesn't predict when ovulation will happen but it's the only was to confirm it has happened other than a 21 day blood test. Fertility Friend will give you crosshairs 3 days after ovulation has been confirmed, however after a few cycles, you will start to see the pattern your temps will take in regards to ovulation and such. Using OPKS are great for predicting surges however sometimes they're very tricky. What with all the line deciphering and such. I find just temping works well for me since hubby and I dtd either every day or every second day. You may find OPK's easier for you with your bedroom situation though xxx :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi everyone, went to see my doc today and he prescribe me some clomid for next cycle if this one is out, and also is sending me for CD 3, 8 and 21 day bloods as well as a sperm analysis for SO. So I hope all of that checks out. I don't know how I feel about this cycle just yet I have a lot of promising symptoms but I'm leery to get my hopes up...

Tiny, so glad to see you still in the race, maybe this is it for you! Yay!


----------



## MissYogi

Tiny- that is fabulous that you are still possibly in for this month! Hopefully tomorrow goes up more, then maybe the temp drop was an implantation dip. 

Arturia- I am so sorry that things are feeling so rocky for you and hubby lately. Depression and anxiety are so tough to deal with since they are so invisible to everyone else. Do you think he would ever consider seeing a therapist if the two of you went together? 

Sweetmama- Keeping my fingers crossed for you that this is your cycle! 

Thanks for all of the replies about the possible annovulatory cycle everyone. It puts my mind a bit more at ease to know that it may just be a normal thing and because I'm a teacher, with a tremendously stressful class this year, and it's the end of the school year so I am panicking to get through curriculum, it's completely possible that my body is just too stressed to ovulate right now. Hopefully once the school year ends and I get pampered before my wedding then take off on my honeymoon, my body may relax and decide it's the right time to make a baby!


----------



## arturia

tinymumma said:


> Green, thank you lovely xx My temps have never gone back up after getting this close to the Cl so I really don't know what's happening now, lol. How're you feeling today?
> 
> Arturia, I'm sorry things are so rocky with you and hubby xx Temping doesn't predict when ovulation will happen but it's the only was to confirm it has happened other than a 21 day blood test. Fertility Friend will give you crosshairs 3 days after ovulation has been confirmed, however after a few cycles, you will start to see the pattern your temps will take in regards to ovulation and such. Using OPKS are great for predicting surges however sometimes they're very tricky. What with all the line deciphering and such. I find just temping works well for me since hubby and I dtd either every day or every second day. You may find OPK's easier for you with your bedroom situation though xxx :hugs:

Mostly I wanted to see if my LP is anywhere close to what I think it is. Even a couple days in either direction could throw off all the planning I do these days.


----------



## Newbie54

I am currently 7 dpo. I have had a headache, cramping & back ache for the past 3 days plus been very sleepy & no entergy. The cramps started mild & have increased intensity each day. Today the cramps feel like they do when AF arrives but I am about a week away from her being due. Yesterday (dpo 6) I had a slight rise in temp & even more today. I am suppose to ride horses tomorrow (walking only) but am worried that if I am trying to have implantation if riding a horse could cause any problems?


----------



## Mattsgirl

I would think the horseback ride would be fine. I know a couple people who ride horses all the way unril 30 some weeks pregnant. As long as its just a walk I don't think it would prevent anything.

Cd 13 here and still getting + opks. Really hoping todays is negative.


----------



## tinymumma

Sweetmama, Fx'd all goes well with the testing xx Also that you won't need any of it because you get a sticky BFP!! Good luck honey xx 

MissYogi, holidays soon. Then lots of relax time and baby making!! Good luck xx 

Newbie, horse riding shouldn't make a difference. As long as it's not too crazy but even then it wouldn't really do anything. You can't stop your life just because you're TTC <3 

Matts, Fx'd you can move onto the TWW soon lovey xx loads of :dust: to you &#10084;&#65039; 

Arturia, that's why I started temping too. Just to get an idea of what was actually going on in my body. Since we BD very often, I knew our bases were covered no matter what but I like to be able to have the facts right in front of me. Lots of love to you xx 

AFM, another temp drop today, as I expected. However it was only small. It thought I would be at the Cl if not below it. I'm so confused. If my LP had gone back to 8, AF would be due today. So offically in limbo now. I'm sure she will arrive in the next few days. Temps are far too low to have a beanie in there. Of course I'm still holding out hope but know that it's kind of useless trying to keep hope alive, all for AF to arrive. This ain't my first rodeo, lol. 

Loads of love and :dust: to all the beautiful ladies on here and praying for plenty of BFPS very soon xxxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm getting so frustrated. My opks are still positive. I probably need to get an some hpt ic and try those. I have another beta on tuesday but I dont want to stop and miss my surge. Even if we don't catch this cycle I want to know when I O so I know when to expect AF and not just wait around for 2 weeks and wonder.


----------



## Newbie54

Thanks I was hoping I could still ride my horse but I didn't want to take any chances either. 
Now I have another question... I've had a few promising signs for the past 3 days. I just went to the bathroom & had some very creamy white discharge. It was like a thick lotion. is this a good sign or am I out?


----------



## glong88

After my miscarriage I was worried I may ovulate late or not at all, seems my body is back to normal already. Cd14, only 1 day later than normal :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sweetmama26

glong88 said:


> After my miscarriage I was worried I may ovulate late or not at all, seems my body is back to normal already. Cd14, only 1 day later than normal :happydance:

oh gosh look at those Glong! That's wonderful to see that your body is going back to normal quickly!

Newbie- I wouldn't worry about horse back riding just be careful you don't fall off. I know many women who have gone and been fine while pregnant, and some didn't even know they were.

Matt's - I'm hoping that things go back to normal for you. So that you can get on with your cycles and trying again... Sorry that it's been so frustrating for you.

AFM: I picked up my prescription so here's to hoping that it'll give me some luck!


----------



## tinymumma

Glong, YIPPEEE!!! That's awesome news sweetness xxx Best of luck for this cycle. I pray you get your rainbow xxxx 

Matts, how're you today sweetness? I'm sorry this cycle is frustrating for you xxx I hope that you O soon and you also get your little rainbow baby xxx 

Sweetmama, Fx'd for you sweetness. Hopefully you won't need that prescription!! 

:dust: and <3 to all xxxx 

AF arrived for me this morning. That makes a 9 day LP. I'm a bit lost as of right now. I briefly explained it all to hubby and he seemed to just detach. Especially when I brought up testing (for me, not him). He just said that if I stopped bfing I would probably fall pregnant straight away. He knows I won't do that though, so I asked if he still wants another baby and he said yes. So I have no idea where we stand now. He's off to work again today so I'll try and bring it up again when he gets home, after he's had some time to process it all. 

Lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## OhHappyZ

I'm pretty sure I'm starting. Didn't expect to be so bummed. I even told myself I probably won't catch this month, but now that it's time I'm genuinely bummed.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yay glong I'm so happy for you!

Sorryabout af and Dh tiny. Sometimes I don't think men realize the emotional side of ttc. I hope you guys are able to sit down and have a heart to heart tonight!

Sorry af got you happy. I know the dissappointed feeling. BUT don't you get married today!

Afm my opk FINALLY went negative so now onto actually testing for O. I'm hoping itll be around the same time as last cycle which was cd 18. Today is cd 14 so fx'd.


----------



## glong88

Yay glad it's negative. I would think you may be a few days later than normal but fingers crossed xz


----------



## Mattsgirl

My normal is actually cd 15. But my cycles hadn't gone back to normal after coming off of birth control. So I hoping it'll be around the same time. But last nigh and this morning I had a ton of EWCM so idk what to think.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Tiny - So sorry sweetie, hopefully this cycle is it for you though. 

Matts - Glad your OPKs are finally negative and you can get on with a new cycle and trying again for a rainbow baby

AFM: I'm 10DPO today and my HPTs are still BFN but I'm still experiencing lots and lots of symptoms. Peeing all the time, thirsty a lot, gassiness, bloating, heartburn, nausea and now food cravings. I'm not sure what's going on but hopefully it's an eggie that's been fertilized making all these symptoms


----------



## tinymumma

Matts, yay for negative OPK!! Now onto a fresh O. Best of luck beautiful xxx 

Sweetmama, isn't the TWW so frustrating! Hope this is the one for you xxx 10 DPO is still super early since the most common day for implantation is 9 DPO. It makes it so hard seeing ladies get their BFPS at 7-10 DPO, making us feel like we're out!! Still plenty of time though xxx :dust: 

I'm feeling very down and bitter today. I'm usually ver active in the Aus baby Center but looking at all the posts make me want to scream and cry. Ladies getting their BFP first cycle. Asking if they could be pregnant due to symtpoms and that it's their 1st or second cycle and they've been trying for sooooo long. I've had to hold myself back from replying because I know I might be a tad nasty and lashing out at others isn't how I should be dealing with my grief at the moment. I just feel so defeated. :cry:
I spoke briefly with a midwife last night on a call Center we have here in Aus and she said that it sounds like I'll need clomid and progesterone cream. I then told her I'm still bfing and she said I can't be on either while breastfeeding! :cry: Clomid is a big no no but I was in the mini pill which is prog only and my milk wasn't affected, so I'm unsure about that one. I don't want to wean DS and I doubt he would stand for it anyway. Even if I do get blood tests and stuff this cycle, I already know this cycle won't be it for me as I'll be going through testing, not getting a solution. I already know the Vitex is helping my O (since I got spotting and ewcm), so I'm going to continue with that but I'm thinking maybe I should just get some prog cream for my TWW and skip all the bt's? I told the midwife about my low post O temps and short LP and she said it definitely sounds like low prog. I know it's silly wanting to by pass the doctor and tests but I don't think I could bare going through all that, plus a dud cycle, all to find out something I already know? 
I didn't manage to talk to FH last night as he was exhausted and we ended up taking Peapod down to the lake to feed the ducks before dinner. I'm pretty scared to even broach the subject with him as it is, as I'm terrified he will say maybe we should wait until DS weans :cry: I know he wants another baby as well but I do also know he would be fine as well if I didn't get pregnant for another 1/2+ years :nope: I feel like everything is against me right now and I'm helpless. 
Thanks for listening to my word vomit ladies xxx 

Lots of love and hugs to all you beautiful ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## Newbie54

Horse riding went good yesterday but during the night & this am had bad nausea then threw up bad. I ate some spicy food last nite & I have bad acid reflux so I thought it was related to that. When we got home I went to bed & just took my temp & it was 100.5 ( normal for me is 97.7) so now I think I've got a stomach bug &#128549;


----------



## Sweetmama26

Tiny - It's too bad you can't take clomid while BF. But I think maybe the tests will help, and you're right it is frustrating seeing all these other ladies get BFPs before 10 DPO and at like 7 and 8 DPO. I think I'll just wait to test again till Tuesday or so... maybe I'll get an implantation.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Yep. The witch officially showed today. She is lashing out on me pretty hard. I was so hoping to rid of her, but the dumb witch forgot she wasn't supposed to show. Onto June!


----------



## Newbie54

I took a test this am & got a BFN. AF is due in 5 days so unless by some chance she doesn't show then I'm out for this month.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Tiny and Happy, so sorry lovely ladies :hugs::hugs: sending you as much positivity as I can that this cycle is the one for you. Lots of love xxx

Sorry ladies I won't be around much for the next couple of weeks as I've more or less run out of data and internet is not yet set up in the new house. I had a positive opk yesterday and also today even though I had a temp rise today so I'm not sure what that means, hopefully a strong surge. Lucky we caught it as only DTD last night. My whole body aches with doing lots of diy so hard to symptom spot but really hope I have ovulated and not a false positive like last month! Feel a bit bloated so I hope so. 

Preggo ladies I hope all is still going well.

Ladies TTC rainbows sending lots of love and hope your way too xxx

Take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## lesondemavie

Tiny :hugs:. I sadly know that bitter feeling all to well. It's generally followed by some self-loathing for not being perfect and magnanimous. It is so very frustrating to see how easy this all can be, and know that it's not and won't be for you. You can't help but wonder why you had to end up on the bad side of all those wonderful statistics. I know you had a tough time of it with your first, but I too would hope for the easy road the second time around (and I did after my miscarriage). You feel like life should cut you a break at some point. For the girls who are just a month or two in, BFNs and AF showing are hard whether it's the first time or the 100th time. I try to remember how I felt then, and understand that it's not so much the BFN that first cycle but the fear that this road might not be as easy as you had hoped, and with each passing month that fear grows and grows. I still get that bitter feeling when I see it, but I try my best to remember and understand. Despite my best efforts to be supportive, sometimes I just need to step away and take a break for me, and I think that's okay. What you're going through is heartbreakingly difficult on it's own. Sometimes you just need to avoid triggers that bring up that bitter feeling, or even the harder stories that make you feel like you have no right to complain. This is your journey, your path, and you have every right to feel whatever you feel. Take care of yourself doll. I hope upon every hope that there are sunnier days ahead for us &#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Sweetmama26

Newbie54 said:


> I took a test this am & got a BFN. AF is due in 5 days so unless by some chance she doesn't show then I'm out for this month.

There's still lots of time sweetie don't count yourself out yet. 

Happy - Sorry to hear that AF reared her big ugly head.

AFM: Said I wasn't gonna test till Tuesday and then I did again today and BFN... I'm thinking maybe I'm out, I had heartburn so so bad today though.


----------



## chocolatechip

tinymumma - I totally get it. I hit a REALLY bad low last week with the whole TTC process and I'm still in the early days. It's such an emotionally draining experience and I don't wish this on anyone. Love and hugs that we'll all get through it together!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Sorry about all the bfns ladies. I can completely understand the sad and confused feeling going through this thread. I'm right there with you.
I decided this morning that I was gonna stop doing opks this cycle and just dtd every other day. I was planning on just focusing on getting back into shape. I have about 5 lbs I want to loose and re tone my body to where it was before any babies. But I couldn't help myself. I had to do an opk. It was more negative today than yesterday, so that made me happy. So I won't kid myself into thinking that I'll let it go until next cycle. So hopefully it'll go true positive in a couple days. But still planning on putting most of my focus on getting back into shape and feeling physically better.


----------



## glong88

Glad your really negative now :)

Mine are back to negative too. So I had positive Saturday 12pm and evening, Sunday am and evening and maybe just about positive yesterday am but by PM was negative. 

FF put me ovulating yesterday due to the am positive but think with cramps an tenderness it was likely either Saturday night or Sunday. Either way we dtd Friday night, Saturday night and Monday night. Gutted couldn't fit in Sunday aswell but hopefully fairly covered


----------



## glong88

My chart is as follows

Bed CD 7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 16.
EWCM CD 9 and 13.
Positive OPK CD 14(from PM) all day CD 15 and CD 16 AM only.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Matts - Isn't it so hard when you're addicted to POAS but you feel like you just want to wing it? 

Glong - I hope you got your bases covered and this is it for you!

AFM - I'm not testing today, I work until midnight tonight and feel like I should probably get more sleep.


----------



## tinymumma

Good morning beautiful ladies xx Had to take a bit of a break but feeling better now xx 

Les, thank you for your wise words <3 I so hope you get your beautiful rainbow bean soon! Especially with this new approach! I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Glong, sounds like you're well covered xxx Best of luck sweetness xx Keep us posted <3

Sweetmama, I hope you got some more rest xx Fx'd for a liney (even a squinter) next time you test xx 

Matts, I pray you release your super egg soon xx Fx'd for a sticky rainbow bean &#10084;&#65039;

AFM, DH and I have come up with a plan. We sat down and talked about a lot of things the other night. He still wants a baby :happydance: but I told him my worries and the possible solutions. So I went and saw 3 naturopaths at different stores (excessive I know but I wanted to triple check) and they all suggested to take B6 and Vit C after I O and to continue with the Vitex. I'm taking a multi vitamin as well, so I don't need B complex, since I'm already getting all the other B vitamins. Will be picking up 100mg B6 and 250mg Vit C in the next few days. I was advised to take one of the B6 and 2 1/2 of the Vit C to make up for the levels in the multis. Apparently Vit C is the tricky one to get right as too little or too much won't work. 750 is the sweet spot apparently. So Fx'd this helps! 
Not going to go through with the tests unless I've tried this for a few cycles and see no improvement. 

Lots of love and dust to all xxx


----------



## OhHappyZ

Tiny, sounds like a solid plan. One step at a time. So happy your DH still wants a baby, that's great news! Sometimes men can seem so blasé about this process. They aren't as emotionally involved as we are. And it is so hard to remember that. All they know is that they want something, but they are doing their best. They do their part (which can be fun, or sometimes tiring for them) and that's all they can do. They don't quite obsess like we do. 

I've just learned this from this one cycle. We had a heart to heart talk about it all, and I realize that it isn't the same for him. We all need to remember that sometimes, even though it is hard and makes us feel like we are crazy!!


----------



## greenarcher

tinymumma said:


> Good morning beautiful ladies xx Had to take a bit of a break but feeling better now xx
> 
> Les, thank you for your wise words <3 I so hope you get your beautiful rainbow bean soon! Especially with this new approach! I have everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Glong, sounds like you're well covered xxx Best of luck sweetness xx Keep us posted <3
> 
> Sweetmama, I hope you got some more rest xx Fx'd for a liney (even a squinter) next time you test xx
> 
> Matts, I pray you release your super egg soon xx Fx'd for a sticky rainbow bean &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> AFM, DH and I have come up with a plan. We sat down and talked about a lot of things the other night. He still wants a baby :happydance: but I told him my worries and the possible solutions. So I went and saw 3 naturopaths at different stores (excessive I know but I wanted to triple check) and they all suggested to take B6 and Vit C after I O and to continue with the Vitex. I'm taking a multi vitamin as well, so I don't need B complex, since I'm already getting all the other B vitamins. Will be picking up 100mg B6 and 250mg Vit C in the next few days. I was advised to take one of the B6 and 2 1/2 of the Vit C to make up for the levels in the multis. Apparently Vit C is the tricky one to get right as too little or too much won't work. 750 is the sweet spot apparently. So Fx'd this helps!
> Not going to go through with the tests unless I've tried this for a few cycles and see no improvement.
> 
> Lots of love and dust to all xxx

I've heard that vitamin C is used to induce miscarriage? I need to do some more research, I guess.


----------



## tinymumma

OhHappyZ said:


> Tiny, sounds like a solid plan. One step at a time. So happy your DH still wants a baby, that's great news! Sometimes men can seem so blasé about this process. They aren't as emotionally involved as we are. And it is so hard to remember that. All they know is that they want something, but they are doing their best. They do their part (which can be fun, or sometimes tiring for them) and that's all they can do. They don't quite obsess like we do.
> 
> I've just learned this from this one cycle. We had a heart to heart talk about it all, and I realize that it isn't the same for him. We all need to remember that sometimes, even though it is hard and makes us feel like we are crazy!!

I knew I forgot someone!! :dohh: Heaps of dust to you for this cycle, offically MRS.Ohappy!!! Was it an amazing day? 
TTC is definitely different for me. He confided in me that he thought it was his fault that we hadn't conceived yet, bless his darling heart. For him, he gets sad when I get AF but doesn't show it. Just lots of love and yummy treats for me, lol. Besides, he gets all the fun parts and missed out on the symptoms spotting and of course the horrid :witch: lol


----------



## OhHappyZ

Haha you're fine!! I've been kind of Mia while on my honeymoon. And YES. Best day ever!! So crazy to be a wife after 8 years of being a girlfriend. So so different. But I love it!! I couldn't be happier!

Aww poor guy. That's so sad that he thought that! I am so happy for you that you have such a supportive guy. Xoxo


----------



## Newbie54

OhHappyZ said:


> Haha you're fine!! I've been kind of Mia while on my honeymoon. And YES. Best day ever!! So crazy to be a wife after 8 years of being a girlfriend. So so different. But I love it!! I couldn't be happier!
> 
> Aww poor guy. That's so sad that he thought that! I am so happy for you that you have such a supportive guy. Xoxo

I know what you are talking about being married. Me & my husband dated for 4 years before we got married & so I thought getting married wouldn't feel that much different but it only got better! I love being married to him! We have been married for 1 year & hoping to close on our own house in a couple of weeks & hopefully get pregnant any month now (we aren't getting any younger. I'm 35 & he's 34)!


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah newbie, we're right there with you. I'm 34 and he's 33 and we just closed on a house. We've been married 2 years, but we started dating 9.5 years ago and were friends for 2 years before that. Idk, for me nothing really changed when we married, but we didn't change our names, we bought a condo together 2 years before our wedding (a year before our engagement), and we didn't start TTC until a year after the wedding. Everyone kept telling me it changes things and I'd see, but life literally went back to being exactly the same, which is exactly what we expected and wanted <3. I think it's different for everyone, and why wouldn't it be right? :)

OhHappy - Sounds like you had an amazing time and you truly are oh so happy. Congrats again girl :yipee:


----------



## chocolatechip

So I'm currently on CD5 (tail end of AF) and my boobs are hurting SO BADLY. I typically don't get sore breasts at all (even the cycle I got pregnant, it was mostly mild twinges) but I've never gotten this before ovulation.

I'm wondering if the miscarriage has yet again given me new symptoms to worry about all month but knowing that I am not pregnant, can anyone possibly explain sore boobs after AF and pre-ovulation? Is this ever a sign that ovulation is coming soon?


----------



## lesondemavie

Choc - I have also had sore bbs since my MMC. It comes around O, gets really bad during my tww, and lasts throughout AF. I only had sore bbs during my pregnancy and never before that.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi ladies just wanted to come by and let you all know that I got my BFP today at 13 DPO it was faint but I can clearly see it on my phone pics so not super faint


----------



## chocolatechip

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to come by and let you all know that I got my BFP today at 13 DPO it was faint but I can clearly see it on my phone pics so not super faint

Congratulations!!!

Okay I know this is a totally bizarre thing to say, but your picture looks really familiar. Would you mind sharing your real name? (If not, don't worry - I totally understand wanting to remain anonymous. You just look like someone I know!)


----------



## MissYogi

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to come by and let you all know that I got my BFP today at 13 DPO it was faint but I can clearly see it on my phone pics so not super faint

Congratulations!!


----------



## glong88

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to come by and let you all know that I got my BFP today at 13 DPO it was faint but I can clearly see it on my phone pics so not super faint


Yay can you share a photo ? Congratuations


----------



## Sweetmama26

chocolatechip said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just wanted to come by and let you all know that I got my BFP today at 13 DPO it was faint but I can clearly see it on my phone pics so not super faint
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Okay I know this is a totally bizarre thing to say, but your picture looks really familiar. Would you mind sharing your real name? (If not, don't worry - I totally understand wanting to remain anonymous. You just look like someone I know!)Click to expand...


My name is Krystal, yours?


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'll try and share a pic when I get home as I'm on mobile


----------



## Sweetmama26

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test555341

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test555341

Just in case the photo doesn't upload this is my test link


----------



## greenarcher

Lovely line! Congrats Sweet!


----------



## tinymumma

I'm on my phone, so forgive me if I forget people xx 

Firstly, sweetmama, CONGRATS!! That's a whopper of a line for an IC!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months beautiful mama xxx Much love from my home to yours &#10084;&#65039;

Choco, pregnancy (no matter how short) can have an effect on your cycles. I hope that the discomfort eases soon xx You don't need anymore guessing, just confirmation!! Best of luck for this cycle. We're all rooting for you :hugs: 

Green, I wasn't informed of that, however they did tell me that taking too much can be bad for TTC, just like taking too little. I did a bit of research though and in order to have a natural miscarriage with Vit C, the amount you need to take it excessive. Like 1-6 grams for 5-10 days. I would only be taking 750mg, which is supposed to be the sweet spot. I just need to make sure that it's the right dose! Much love to you. How're you feeling today? Your chart is looking great! When's AF due for you? Need to go and stalk your testing thread! <3

Glong, how're you going sweetness? You're in the TWW now, right?! Sending you truck loads of :dust: sweetness xx Come on rainbow baby!! 

AFM, picking up my suppliments today as well as some more Vitex as I'm sure that it's not going to work straight off the bat. Or that I'll even fall straight away! So many ins and out but need to make sure I'm covered. Feeling optimistic (slightly) and thinking about grabbing some IC's. I'm always desperate to test but whenever I have, the earliest it's been had been two days before or the day of (she always shows within an hour of testing, lol). Majority of the time though I manage to just wait until she shows (with much symptoms spotting and speculation). 
As for the :witch: she seems to be on her way out, thank goodness. Not taking the Vitex through my LP certainly didn't help AF, at all!! It was horrid. Onto a fresh cycle and hopefully a fresh outlook. I'm going to try and remind myself that it's not going to change drastically for a few cycles, so as to TRY and not go crazy in the TWW, lol :dohh: let's see if that actually happens. Last two cycles I've O'd cd16, so hoping for more consistency this cycle as well! 

Much love to our new mama and love and all the dust in the world to our future mamas <3


----------



## lilesMom

I accidentally unsubbed on my phone
Was wondering why this didn't come up for a awhile
Loads of dust ladies. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats sweet xx


----------



## greenarcher

Definitely keep us posted, Tiny! Sorrry AF was such a bitch :/ 

I'm good! A little nauseous this morning, hopefully its a good sign. Tired (but I'm always tired)


----------



## tinymumma

greenarcher said:


> Definitely keep us posted, Tiny! Sorrry AF was such a bitch :/
> 
> I'm good! A little nauseous this morning, hopefully its a good sign. Tired (but I'm always tired)

I shall xx Fx'd for a beautiful 14 day LP!! Hahahahaha, I can dream :rofl: 
Oooooh, hopefully it is!! Best of luck xx 

Hey there Lilesmom!! How're you gorgeous?


----------



## chocolatechip

Sweetmama26 said:


> chocolatechip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just wanted to come by and let you all know that I got my BFP today at 13 DPO it was faint but I can clearly see it on my phone pics so not super faint
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Okay I know this is a totally bizarre thing to say, but your picture looks really familiar. Would you mind sharing your real name? (If not, don't worry - I totally understand wanting to remain anonymous. You just look like someone I know!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My name is Krystal, yours?Click to expand...

I thought so! Haha we used to be in the forums together on Nexopia.  Just thought it was a neat connection after all these years.


----------



## Sweetmama26

chocolatechip said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chocolatechip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just wanted to come by and let you all know that I got my BFP today at 13 DPO it was faint but I can clearly see it on my phone pics so not super faint
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Okay I know this is a totally bizarre thing to say, but your picture looks really familiar. Would you mind sharing your real name? (If not, don't worry - I totally understand wanting to remain anonymous. You just look like someone I know!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My name is Krystal, yours?Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so! Haha we used to be in the forums together on Nexopia.  Just thought it was a neat connection after all these years.Click to expand...

What a coincidence eh? Good old nexo! I had no idea you'd gotten married! Congrats on that as well. 

Thanks for all the congrats ladies I'm still in shock and I apparently have pregnancy brain because I can't for the life of me remember who I intended to reply to! 

I'm still in shock and very nervous, I couldn't even believe how pink it was even though faint I could see it so well which was amazing because just two days before I had stark white negatives!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on your bfp sweet!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

Hoping to see some more of those lovely lines in the coming weeks &#128516;

Not much to report here. Cd 12 nothing exciting to report as I'm trying not to think about it much this month &#128516; We have :sex: on cd7 and cd11 so far. The plan is to :sex: as much as possible over the next week. Trying to focus on stuff other than ttc. I'm getting back into my regular workout routine. Went for a 3 mile run today and it felt great! Started buying some decorations and such for dd2's birthday coming up in the next couple of weeks. Overall I'm doing good with the staying relaxed this month. Crossing my fingers it does the trick :haha: 

:dust: to you ladies


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats sweet.

Proud, cycle buddy! My opk went positive this evening. CD11 here for me and this is when I'd get the + before my MMC. Looks like my body is back to its norm :happydance:. DH was super stressed today with his grandpa passing and our big move coming up. He even broke our refrigerator shelf trying to clean it today. I thought for sure it would be hard to get him to relax for some sexy time, and all of my lingerie was already packed &#128514;. His flannel with just one button hooked and nothing else did the trick just fine :thumbup:. Here's hoping cd12 is a lucky day for me yet again. Starting Prometrium on Saturday &#128513;


----------



## JesLynne

Congrats sweet!


----------



## lilesMom

tinymumma said:


> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> Definitely keep us posted, Tiny! Sorrry AF was such a bitch :/
> 
> I'm good! A little nauseous this morning, hopefully its a good sign. Tired (but I'm always tired)
> 
> I shall xx Fx'd for a beautiful 14 day LP!! Hahahahaha, I can dream :rofl:
> Oooooh, hopefully it is!! Best of luck xx
> 
> Hey there Lilesmom!! How're you gorgeous?Click to expand...

I'm good thanks hon xx
Hope ur feeling better about ttc now.
The down patches suck 
Hugs xxx
Loads of dust to u hon.
Hope vitex and vits do the trick this cycle xxx
Ur a great mumma
Another bub deserves u for a mom xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Proud - Looks like you got your bases covered on the BD front! Here's hoping this cycle is it for you!

Les - Yay for Oing! Here's hoping you get a BFP and a rainbow baby this cycle! 

AFM: I've been puking since last night and nothing helps not even flat ginger ale :( So I guess that it's a positive even though it sucks because I hate puking and I get hyperemesis so bad when I'm pregnant, I'm not looking forward to that, but I'll just be happy with a healthy babe I can hold and cuddle.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no hugs sweet xx
Berry smoothies helped my nausea lots
But not sure if u could keep it down
Tiny told us before grated appple
It does really help. X


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yeah I'm gonna pick up some crackers and bananas and smoothie stuff and see if it helps, it sucks but I'll bear through it. Thanks for the advice :)


----------



## lilesMom

Mine started at ten dpo this time.
Thought I was in for ages of it
But it was much better at 8 weeks 
And nearly gone by ten weeks.
Lasted until 14 weeks with ds
So hopefully u get an easier time of it this time too
My sil gets hg
She has gone dairy free this preg
First time ever not throwing up


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Les- yay for the positive opk and so glad it's a normal cycle for you! Fingers crossed this is our month!

Sweet- sorry about the sickness love. :hug: 

My oldest graduated for pre school today. I'm so proud and sad :haha: how is it possible my baby is so big now :cry:


----------



## arturia

Early AF this cycle. Only 2 days early. Honestly, not really surprised about it. I've lost weight this cycle, and been stressed about our house. It's less than a week until we move and there's still so much packing to do. My husband has been stressed since there are a lot of absentees at work for the time being. I think it's likely I might have had an issue with O this month but without temping I don't know.

With everything that's been going on in our lives I've broached the subject of going back on birth control. Hoping we can discuss tonight. I want to make my decision and get the prescription before Sunday if that's what we're going to do.


----------



## greenarcher

Aw sorry to hear love. But maybe a few months break will help big time with stress <3


----------



## Newbie54

So my cycles ranges from 25-28 days. I ovulated on day 8 this month so FF is predicting AF on dpo 14 which would only be cycle day 23. So do I go by FF and expect AF on day 23? Or do I go with my norm of 25-28?


----------



## greenarcher

Do you normally have a 14 day LP? If so, I'd go with the 23 day cycle. Wow that's an early O!


----------



## Newbie54

This is only my 2nd month tracking it so I'm not sure how long my usual lp is? Last month I had a positive opk on day 13. This month it was on day 7 & had temp spike on day 9 so FF said I o'd on day 8. I thought that was a little early too. So now I don't know to go with the normal lp phase of 14 days or my usual cycle length. I guess AF will let me know


----------



## tinymumma

Sweetmama, I'm sorry about the sickness :hugs: Grated Apple really did work for me. Just nibbling on it. Plus if I still did throw up, I found it a lot easier in my throat than salty crackers and ginger xx Much love xx

Arturia, I'm so sorry this has been such a roller coaster for you sweetheart xx Maybe you guys could start not trying but not preventing? Still do the temping as its a great tool to find out what your body is doing when but don't feel the need to have scheduled BDing? I know it's hard to try and switch off when you want a baby but maybe a bit of a break is the best thing for you guys right now xxx Much love to you :hugs: 

Kitty, Curiosity, KK and Choco, how're you ladies going? So much love and :dust: and Kk I hope beanie is well xxx 

Green, you're late for AF now, aren't you? I remember you saying somewhere your LP is only 10-11? Looking forward to seeing what your temp does today! Will go over and stalk your testing thread xxx 

Les, I have everything crossed for you for this cycle lovie xx Come on prog, do your thing!! :dust:

AFM, I'm going to see my best friend today! I'm very excited. I haven't seen her since Peapod was tiny. Nervous to be leaving the house but I need to do it. There's supposed to be some crazy weather heading our way, so need to take the washing off the line before I go! Pity it's been spitting since just after I hung it up but stopped last night, so I hope it's dry :dohh: 
Since I've started taking these multi vitamins though, my goodness I have some gas! It's a tad crazy, lol. Cd 6 for me today. 10 days until O! 

Lots of love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## greenarcher

It's so nice to see friends after a long period of time! We don't have any kids yet, so I can't imagine how hard it will be in the future. Have fun!

I'm going by my LP from last month, which was 10 days, spotting on 8 and 9. However, since my body is still adjusting to being off BCP for the first time in over 10 years, things are still probably settling down. I'm not considering myself late yet. My longest cycle on the months where I forgot to renew my prescription on time was 36 days. So in a week, I'll consider myself late


----------



## greenarcher

Newbie54 said:


> This is only my 2nd month tracking it so I'm not sure how long my usual lp is? Last month I had a positive opk on day 13. This month it was on day 7 & had temp spike on day 9 so FF said I o'd on day 8. I thought that was a little early too. So now I don't know to go with the normal lp phase of 14 days or my usual cycle length. I guess AF will let me know

The time period between starting AF and ovulating can vary, but the time between O and AF is pretty set for the same woman. So if last month, you had a 14 day LP, you'll probably have around that this month. Sounds like day 23 is right!


----------



## Newbie54

greenarcher said:


> Newbie54 said:
> 
> 
> This is only my 2nd month tracking it so I'm not sure how long my usual lp is? Last month I had a positive opk on day 13. This month it was on day 7 & had temp spike on day 9 so FF said I o'd on day 8. I thought that was a little early too. So now I don't know to go with the normal lp phase of 14 days or my usual cycle length. I guess AF will let me know
> 
> The time period between starting AF and ovulating can vary, but the time between O and AF is pretty set for the same woman. So if last month, you had a 14 day LP, you'll probably have around that this month. Sounds like day 23 is right!Click to expand...

Yeah I feel like AF will prob be showing up in the next day or two &#128542;


----------



## arturia

tiny-We already were NTNP. I only tracked anything my first cycle and it was half-hearted. I figured out some estimates on my first month, and still got excited if I thought we had 'hit' them, but not much pressure to hit the right 'time'. Not that it mattered much since he just didn't seem interested.

After this past month though, I was just thinking that it probably wouldn't be best to bring a baby into the world that might not be wholly wanted by one of the parents.

Thing is, this whole thing is kind of crushing me. I already feel like I gave up some fairly significant dreams to be with my husband. 

Three months ago when I stopped my BC finally, I thought he was on board with having a baby, and that I had my 'village' in order to help me raise him/her in the right environment. Maybe not everything was perfect financially, but we would make it.

Now, my mom backed away from her side of the help, and my husband isn't even sure he wants to be a dad anymore ever. Or rather, he does, but fears his mental health will prevent that. But in the past he has alluded to not wanting to be a father at all. I get the feeling his feelings on the matter are complicated. :nope: I would have hoped for honesty from the get-go, but honestly... he probably doesn't really know his true feelings, entirely. And that means, whatever romantic scene I remember of him tossing my birth control in the garbage, he _just isn't ready_.

I've been trying to figure out if not giving up my last significant dream (being a parent) is more important than being married to him. And ultimately... I think I might end up miserable if I stay with no children. But with the house, I can't leave. It's just complicated. Deciding unilaterally to go on birth control just seems like the easier solution. But I felt it best to try one more time to discuss it before I just went for it. 

At least I still know I have the power to choose birth control on my own if we can't come to a decision or make a plan as a couple.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Arturia - It seems like maybe the stress of the house might also be playing a part but you're right if you stay and have no baby because you want it so much it will cause a big issue and resentment and that isn't good either. I would tell him truly how you feel with no fights just lay it out. Tell him how you'd value him being on board and reassure him that even if the baby has mental health issues it's not the worst thing in the world and it's easily managed. You can't always give for him without having some take in return! Hope this doesn't seem like I'm judging because I'm not I sympathize completely.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions on sickness, gingerale and light snacking on apples and crackers seems to be helping.


----------



## chocolatechip

Just wanted to drop in with some non-baby news, we sold our place and bought a new one all in the span of a couple weeks! We're thrilled to be upgrading to 3 bedrooms and hopefully 1 of those rooms will be for a little one soon. 

Just on CD7 right now and already seeing some EWCM so we BD just in case. That's my update for now!


----------



## OhHappyZ

I'm in the O wait....so not much going on here. AF just ended, so just waiting to O! Trying OPKs and fertilitea this month for kicks. So glad the wedding stress is over.


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats sweet!! Sorry about the sickness, I've always found something helped so it's a bit trial and error, have you tried those travel sickness bands? I've heard some ladies be successful with those? 

Arturia, it's a shame you're feeling stressed, honestly do whatever you feel best, If your going to try again soon though I wouldn't use birth control pill, anything hormonal can mess up your system no matter how short of a time you take it for, when we were not trying for a few months we just used condoms, anything hormonal messes me up for years!! 

I retract my previous statement, I'm so sorry arturia, I don't even know what to say, I was engaged to a man who didn't want kids, for a while I kidded myself, thinking that I would be okay with that, but the 12 years old in me that wanted 18 children was still slightly resident and I couldn't never have kids, so we discussed it and I left, he took it well and it wasn't too long until I found my current OH who shared the same goals as I do, not exactly the same timelines but it didn't matter because being a mother was on the cards. I really do think that you need to have a proper discussion about it, if it's just fear on his half rather than not wanting then that can be overcome, it seems so sad but if you're going to be unhappy for life, then I don't think it's worth it, kids are a massive decision, whether it's to have them or not, i really wish you the best in finding a suitable outcome to your current situation :hugs: xxx


As for me, thought I was having an anovulatory cycle so we stopped BDing, turns out I ovulated 4 days ago with no BDing anywhere near ovulation so I'm 100% not pregnant this month XD oh well I've just wasted another month -_- it will teach me for not seeing the month through I suppose!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Sad news on my front today, I woke up to blood and lots of it :( I'm just devastated completely. It seems so unfair to get a positive that in a blink of an eye it gets taken away. So unfair.


----------



## kittykat7210

It might not be what you think, ring your GP and see if you can get a quick appointment, one of my friends had tons of bleeding early on and has got a very healthy little boy now, sorry if it is :hugs:


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh man sweet I'm sorry <3. Definitely do go in. Sometimes it's just a hematoma. Hoping for the best for you :hugs:


----------



## arturia

Sweet-it's possible to have bleeding around the time of your expected period and still be pregnant. Call your doctor though because you'll need to be checked out.


----------



## arturia

Thanks for the well-wishes people.

We talked (briefly) last night and he told me it was my decision, ultimately. (He's right, of course.) I told him no child should come into this world if he/she's not entirely wanted. He reiterated that the child would be wanted, but that yes, he's not sure he's ready, but that no one ever is. (That's true because having a child is utterly unpredictable.)

After thinking about it, I decided it's maybe best to not decide right away, which falls under the non-decision of not getting birth control but still not putting any effort in. Truth is, both of us are incredibly stressed and making any life-altering decision at this point is just a bad idea. Let's just get through the next week, get moved, and support him as best as possible until his work settles down. THEN decide. It'll all take a month to work out anyways.

I told him in the meantime he needs to accept my help. No I can't help with work, but I can make sure he's fed and has clean clothing and hugs whenever he needs them. And hopefully, NO more meds for now. He's stressed, but I think his temper is working itself out to a certain degree.

On the note of birth control itself, at least my own anecdotes are that one or three months wouldn't have had any notable effect. My hormones seem to have gone normal-ish already, and I'm still hoping to temp once we've gotten past the super-stress point of next Tuesday.


----------



## OhHappyZ

arturia, you are such a smart cookie. You are always planning stuff out and I love that. Not many people do that now-a-days. 

But on a side note, I was on bc years ago, then stopped, then a couple months later went back on, and when I stopped again it was way worse than the second time. My cycles would be 10 days long, then 20, then 10, then I would bleed for 10 days. It was just awful. I quit BC officially years ago when I really looked into the whole blood clot thing, it terrified me, and on top of that paying $60 a month for BC was out of the budget at the time, so we were just extra careful with BD until now. Just my opinion, you are of course free to do as you wish, but thought you'd want more insight since I've been there done that and hated and regretted it.

Sweet, keep us updated dearest. Some women have like AF bleeding during their entire pregnancy. My DH was a surprise baby (he was in there for 10 months before she went into labor! and she didn't know she was pg until she went into labor!), and I asked her, how the heck did you not know you were pg?! Didn't you notice your vagina stopped bleeding every month?! I would notice that! And she said she had normal periods. He came out super healthy and wrinkly from being overcooked haha. So keep your chin up and see a dr.


----------



## Sweetmama26

I can't get in to see my doc until next week but I took another test today and it's completely blank not even a hint of a line :/


----------



## arturia

OhHappyZ said:


> arturia, you are such a smart cookie. You are always planning stuff out and I love that. Not many people do that now-a-days.

Yeah, I've been told I am smart (both by people and the IQ tests) but that sentiment actually lent itself to laziness, (why try if top marks come easily?) and also to anxiety. (I know all the things that can go wrong)

These days I just try to be 'wise'. :thumbup:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So sorry sweet :hugs:


----------



## chocolatechip

Sweetmama26 said:


> I can't get in to see my doc until next week but I took another test today and it's completely blank not even a hint of a line :/

So sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh sweet :cry:. I'm so sorry to see the test has gone negative. We are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## JesLynne

So sorry sweet. :(


10 DPO today. BFN. Temp dipped from 98 down to 97.4. Feeling so defeated. :(


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you ladies I'm so completely broken. I feel so angry to have something just a short while and have it ripped away, all my real life friends are pregnant, or well most of them anyways, most of them not even intending to be. One who even got pregnant naturally with triplets as a whoopsie, she's one of 2 but the other one was trying. I'm just so confused, why does it come so easily to them but not to me. Ugh sorry for the pity party I'm just so down, the TTC is wearing on you sometimes.


----------



## chocolatechip

Cd 10 - got my smiley face today!


----------



## glong88

Sweetmama26 said:


> Thank you ladies I'm so completely broken. I feel so angry to have something just a short while and have it ripped away, all my real life friends are pregnant, or well most of them anyways, most of them not even intending to be. One who even got pregnant naturally with triplets as a whoopsie, she's one of 2 but the other one was trying. I'm just so confused, why does it come so easily to them but not to me. Ugh sorry for the pity party I'm just so down, the TTC is wearing on you sometimes.


I no how you feel. I'm on cycle5 now. One chemical and one 6 weeks miscarriage. It hurts so bad. A couple of days after my miscarriage started my other halfs sister announced she is pregnant would of been 10 days between us, so now that's always in my face :(


----------



## Newbie54

Newbie54 said:


> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie54 said:
> 
> 
> This is only my 2nd month tracking it so I'm not sure how long my usual lp is? Last month I had a positive opk on day 13. This month it was on day 7 & had temp spike on day 9 so FF said I o'd on day 8. I thought that was a little early too. So now I don't know to go with the normal lp phase of 14 days or my usual cycle length. I guess AF will let me know
> 
> The time period between starting AF and ovulating can vary, but the time between O and AF is pretty set for the same woman. So if last month, you had a 14 day LP, you'll probably have around that this month. Sounds like day 23 is right!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I feel like AF will prob be showing up in the next day or two &#128542;Click to expand...

Well I am currently 17 dpo. Took a test yesterday. BFN. Big temp drop this morning so I feel like AF will be showing up anytime now. Which is when it should come in regards to cycle length & not taking into account that I o'd early last month. 
Oh well maybe this will be our month!


----------



## Sweetmama26

glong88 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies I'm so completely broken. I feel so angry to have something just a short while and have it ripped away, all my real life friends are pregnant, or well most of them anyways, most of them not even intending to be. One who even got pregnant naturally with triplets as a whoopsie, she's one of 2 but the other one was trying. I'm just so confused, why does it come so easily to them but not to me. Ugh sorry for the pity party I'm just so down, the TTC is wearing on you sometimes.
> 
> 
> I no how you feel. I'm on cycle5 now. One chemical and one 6 weeks miscarriage. It hurts so bad. A couple of days after my miscarriage started my other halfs sister announced she is pregnant would of been 10 days between us, so now that's always in my face :(Click to expand...

aww glong I'm so sorry that is hard.


----------



## chocolatechip

Question about EWCM.

For ladies who have ever gotten a BFP was it always on cycles where you got EWCM? ever since my CP in April my EWCM just hasnt been as rich and abundant. Is it possible to get a BFP on a cycle with very little EWCM?


----------



## lilesMom

Id say yes so long as u ov choc chip xxx
Ewcm makes it easier on the swimmers.
But I'm sure u prob had some to make bd possible
So u should be fine.
Loads of dust xxx

Sweet hope ur holding up ok xx
Hugs glong xx

Dust to all x


----------



## arturia

choc- Seconding the yes. EWCM is the best and improves your odds but so long as your CM is at least wet (even if not abundant or stretchy) you can get pregnant.

If you're concerned though it probably wouldn't hurt to use some sperm-friendly lube.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies, been a little MIA recently. I just needed to take a couple days off. Was still really upset about the mc and couldn't think straight. I decided to stop oks for this cycle and just bd every other day. Take some of the stress off. I didn't realize how much stress until the second day of not doing them. Normal cycles they actually help but not this one. So that means I won't know when to expect af. So any time in the next 3 weeks basically. Plus considering last Tuesday my hcg still wasn't at 0 doesn't help anything either.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sounds like a break was what you needed matts. That was my approach this month as well. Less obsessing and more fun :wink: 

We've done every other day so far this cycle covering days 7,10,12,14 and 16. Fingers crossed one of those days was perfect timing :haha: 

Hope everyone else is doing good. Lots of :dust: hoping to see more :bfp: s soon!


----------



## Newbie54

I need help. I am so confused. My normal cycle length is 25-28 days. I've only been charting for 1 month & used opk's for 2 months. According to last month, I o on cd14 & AF started 15 dpo. Textbook cycle. This month, I got a peak on cd7, watery cm & temp spike on cd 9. Therefore, FF said I o on cd 8. If according to last month my luteral phase was 14 days, then I am assuming that is the average bc from what I understand, this phase doesn't fluctuate much? I got bfn on 16 dpo. Temps dropped yesterday & today (17 & 18 dpo) but are still above cover line. No sign of AF yet. 
So when should I expect AF? 14 dpo? Or cd 25-28?
I want to test again but I just know as soon as I do AF will show up & I don't want to waste that money.


----------



## Sweetmama26

lilesMom said:


> Id say yes so long as u ov choc chip xxx
> Ewcm makes it easier on the swimmers.
> But I'm sure u prob had some to make bd possible
> So u should be fine.
> Loads of dust xxx
> 
> Sweet hope ur holding up ok xx
> Hugs glong xx
> 
> Dust to all x

I'm better thanks, I started my first medicated cycle today. I'm taking 50 mg of clomid from days 5-9 so I should hopefully maybe get a BFP and a sticky maybe I hope at least.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope clomid does the trick and u get ur sticky bub soon hon xxx
Hugs x


----------



## glong88

This just happened ladies

10dpo 1 hour hold no fluids afternoon urine...

Scared....
To.....
Death....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## greenarcher

GLONG! OMG YAY! I'm so excited for you! Try not to be scared love. Do you think maybe not testing would help you stress less? You could test again in a week, then if you get your blazing positive, you can rest a little easier.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I said it in your other thread but I'm gonna post it here too! 

So excited for you glong :happydance:


----------



## glong88

greenarcher said:


> GLONG! OMG YAY! I'm so excited for you! Try not to be scared love. Do you think maybe not testing would help you stress less? You could test again in a week, then if you get your blazing positive, you can rest a little easier.

I'm not sure..

I have 4 FRERS. I wil do one tomorrow morning then one every couple of days. I will get a digital tomorrow and test to get my 1-2 then I won't use another for a whole week. As long as I get my 2-3 within the 7 days I'll feel better


----------



## Sweetmama26

Glong so exciting and that test really gives me hope that I will also get another positive this cycle! Cautious congrats to you :)


----------



## OhHappyZ

Oh Glong, so wonderful! You deserve this :flower:


----------



## Newbie54

Well AF showed up today so on to July. Thinking about trying the Mucinex this month since I already have some at home & I don't usually notice a lot of cm. Can't hurt &#128516;


----------



## MissYogi

Congrats Glong!! How exciting!


----------



## chocolatechip

OMG glong so amazing!!!!!


----------



## lesondemavie

Best news you could hope for glong. Congrats!


----------



## glong88

Scared to believe.... The next few days will tell me more I suppose but I will test Saturday now to make sure I see some change
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lilesMom

Brilliant news glong
Congrats xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Glong amazing!!! Congratulations, you so so deserve this :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Newbie sorry about AF Hun :( here's hoping this is your lucky cycle xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my gosh glong!! I'm so happy for you!! I'm sure it will get darker in the next couple days!!


----------



## glong88

Last night 11dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sweetmama26

glong88 said:


> Last night 11dpo

OMG that is so awesome Glong! Yay!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Solid wooho!!!! Yay glong!! :wohoo:


----------



## ~curiosity~

:happydance::cloud9: hooray Glong! Digis are less sensitive too :happydance:


----------



## tinymumma

Sorry for the absence ladies xx Been trying to keep my mind off TTC. 

First of all GLONG!!!! :happydance: OH MY GOD!!!! THAT IS SO AMAZING SWEETHEART. Congratulations xxx &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Stick beanie, stick!! How're you feeling sweetness? So many good vibes to you xxx And a digi at 11 DPO?! That's amazing!!! Feeling pretty good about this!! 

Sweetmama, how're you holding up lovely? I wish you all the best for this cycle xx Sending you lots of :dust: and &#10084;&#65039;

Les, those temps are looking great so far honey! I have a good feeling about this cycle for you xx Best of luck xx 

Curiosity, yay for Oing &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Your chart is looking great too xxx Much love to you. How's the house going now? Are you and hubby settling in well? 

Newbie, sorry about the :witch: Best of luck for this new cycle :hugs: 

Matts, how're you travelling lovely? Lots of positivity to you xx 

OhH, where are you at in your cycle now sweetness? 

Lilesmom, how're you and beanie travelling? &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Kitty, Kk, Choco, Proud and Green, hoping you ladies are well also xx 

AFM, cd14 for me. Predicted to O in two days, going by last two cycles. We've done quite a bit of BDing lately but I've noticed hubbys baby Mayo (massive TMI) is very watery lately? It's usually quite thick but this whole cycle except for cd12 BD has been like water. I don't think that's a good thing. I don't have much hope about this cycle, just going to try and figure out what we're going to do. Whether I go and see a nautropath or a doctor. Or get my basic bloods done and then take them to a naturopath or what. Basically I'm counting myself out for this cycle for a bit of a regroup. Of course I still have hope but I've been trying so hard to squash it down because I know it would basically have to be a miracle to have a successful pregnancy with a 9-10 day LP :nope: 
We had to put down my fur baby on Monday. She was 19 and had been with me my whole life. It was so hard :cry: Mum has already gotten another puppy because my brother begged her to. I wasn't happy about it but I met the new pup yesterday and I fell in love. She's so tiny and placid and sleepy. Very adorable. 

I'm also debating starting to pump. I've given it a go before but I could barely get anything out. Like not even half an ounce. I'm conflicted because we want Bub to also take a bottle so we can have him babysat over night (starts panicking lol) but I don't know if that will make my progesterone even lower and LP shorter since he will still be feeding while I'm pumping? Who knows. 

Anyway, so much love and hugs to all of you beautiful ladies. Another huge congrats to Glong and a truckload of dust for all the other ladies <3


----------



## glong88

tinymumma said:


> Sorry for the absence ladies xx Been trying to keep my mind off TTC.
> 
> First of all GLONG!!!! :happydance: OH MY GOD!!!! THAT IS SO AMAZING SWEETHEART. Congratulations xxx &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Stick beanie, stick!! How're you feeling sweetness? So many good vibes to you xxx And a digi at 11 DPO?! That's amazing!!! Feeling pretty good about this!!
> 
> Anyway, so much love and hugs to all of you beautiful ladies. Another huge congrats to Glong and a truckload of dust for all the other ladies <3

Thank you honey. I'm feeling good to. I took the digital not expecting to see 1/2 couldn't believe it at 11dpo. Got a faint line on cheapy the day before at only 10dpo.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Good to hear from you again tiny. The forum lost it's shimmer for a little bit there. Maybe do ever other day so his guys can recoup? It could just be diet related.....and how do you know what it looks like?! It's supposed to be inside you silly! It's not cm!! Hahaha

I'm good. Scheduled to O next week. Going to start OPKs on Monday (yay! Finally!!) and I've been drinking my fertilitea, cut out my coffee (and getting headaches every day because of it!) My diet is cleaner, and dh and I are both enjoying 5 brazil nuts a day, and I will be enjoying pineapple core after I O. All this s#*t better work. &#9786;(Is my type A showing?)


----------



## Mattsgirl

OhHappyZ said:


> ...and how do you know what it looks like?! It's supposed to be inside you silly! It's not cm!!

This made me laugh so hard!!

Ladies I've been feeling so down the last couple days. I've had my blood drawn at least once a week since the miscarraige. That will have been 4 weeks on Sunday. Lasts week my hcg wa still at 26. So I had to have it drawn again this week. Well that was on Tuesday. Normally they call early Thursday morning with my results. Well they didn't call all day Thursday. So I waited and was plannig on calling at 4:30 today if they didn't call. Well DH distracted me and wasn't able to call. Now i have to wait all weekend. I'm just so frustrated to the point of tears. I want this to be done and put it behind me so we can move on. And to top it off I have no idea where I am in my cycle. I stopped doing opks to try and prevent stress but now it's just made it worse. So now I have to sit around for 2 weeks and just wait for AF. Sorry for being such a downer. I'm just so beyond stressed and frustrated and I'm sure hubby is getting tired of hearing it.


----------



## tinymumma

Glong, that had to be a good sign!! A termite squinter to a not so sensitive digi test in one day?! Ahhhh, so beyond elated for you gorgeous xx Sending you huge :hugs: 

OhH, you're too sweet gorgeous xxx 
Haha, I try and keep it in as lon as possible but I always have to pee right after, like busting!! Not sure why. I try and wait for half an hour and I've noticed it just gushes out and looks just like water. Usually I can just clench hard enough so that it doesn't fall out haha. I asked him if he's been having sneaky "man time" :rofl: He denied of course but that's all I could put it down to? Oh well, it only takes one right? 
Haha, I wish you so much luck for this cycle xx Can't tell the type A at all :winkwink: Hopefuly it all pays off for you!! Fx'd your OPK is stress free and straight forward and you move into the TWW soon xx

Matts :hugs: beautiful woman xx I wish I could take all this pain and stress away from you &#128546; It's very difficult going through any loss, especially when it drags on. I hope your levels bottom out soon and everything turns out beautiful xxx I wish there was more I could say and/ or do. Sending you so much &#10084;&#65039;, :hugs: and loads of :dust: xxx


----------



## OhHappyZ

Awww matts. This is an open place for you to let it all out. I don't know what you are going through, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Keep trekking forward.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hey girls! 


Tiny it's nice to hear from you&#128516; I've been trying the stress free approach too but now that I'm in the tww I'm losing it &#128514;&#128514; I want to test so bad but it is def WAYYYY to early so trying not to focus on it! I plan to test next Sunday so what only 8 more days? I can handle 8 more days surely &#128514;&#128514;

Matts massive :hugs: I can't offer much in words of wisdom but we are all here to listen (or read :haha: ) if you need someone to vent to! 

OhHappy what does the pineapple do? I've never heard of eating it for ttc before? Only eating it to send you into labor lol I'm curious now


----------



## lesondemavie

Matts xxx. I didn't temp or do opks my MMC cycle, but my body let me know when I O'd all the same and AF came right on time after that. I really found comfort in these words during that time:



It helped me to just sit in that space between and remember that even though my heart is breaking there is joy ahead. My heart is still breaking and I'm still waiting for that joy, but I do trust that it will be...just not yet &#128542;&#128148;


----------



## OhHappyZ

Proud, pineapple core has bromelain which is a micronutrient that has been shown to help implantation. So you slice up a pineapple, the quarter it. And eat one or two quarters a day for five days after you O (including the core). Don't eat it beforehand because the acidity might effect your acidity in your vagina and make it harsh towards spermies.

Hope that helped you! &#10084;


----------



## glong88

11dpo and 13dpo both taken at same time in morning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ~curiosity~

Glong, fantastic progression Hun! I am so so pleased for you <3

Matt's sending you lots of love hunnie. I'm so sorry you have to wait to hear back from the doctor. I hope you and OH are able to keep each other distracted until you get those results. We are all here for you xxx I hope you get the answer you want <3

Tiny great to hear from you hun! I hope it's nothing to worry about with OH's baby juice, like OhHappy says it could be diet or anything! I really hope you're not out this month! House is going well thank you <3 I have been painting the house with special breathe easy paint just in case :) we can't fully move until next month though until all the stuff like heating are done. I had little signs that make me feel hopeful, like dreaming about having a daughter but I know it's still a waiting game. 9dpo and counting! 

Hi OhHappy, congratulations on your wedding Mrs :winkwink: I really hope tww goes easy for you Hun! I ate pineapple 3-6dpo (though just slices from a packet haha) so fingers crossed!

Hi Liles, Proud, Les, Arturia, newbie, kk, chocolate chip, green, kittykat, banana, sweetmama and everyone else (sorry if I missed anyone), hope you lovely ladies are all OK and anyone else I've missed xxx


----------



## MissYogi

Glong- that is such a great progression! I am so pleased for you! 

Tiny- I'd definitely look into diet and try Bding only every second day. Apparently they take about 24-48 hours to regenerate and if they get release every day then you get a lot of not fully grown ones that can't swim as hard. 

Happy- I am totally going to try the pineapple thing, especially because I LOVE pineapple! 

I may be trying this month instead of next month! Still thinking on it but we need to make our mind up right away because its CD10 so we need to really get going it I'm actually going to try for this month. Although, I am so stressed right now that I know it probably wouldn't work anyways.I'll let you guys know if we decide to go for it this month!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thank you all for your kind words. So on Tuesday May 31st my hcg was at 26. So its been almost 2 weeks. So I decided to have hubby go get my an frer to see it be negative so I could make it through the weekend. Well this tiny little pink line showed up. Now I'm even more confused. Its probably hrd to see in the picture but its pink and can see it very clearly irl. What do youbthink. Old hcg or new?
 



Attached Files:







20160611_111957_resized.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hmm that's a tough one matts. It would seem like a level of 26 would have been gone in a two week time? Maybe see if the line is still there in a couple days? Keeping my fingers crossed that it new though!!


----------



## glong88

I can see the line. Surely with hcg of 26 2 weeks ago it would be gone now??


----------



## Mattsgirl

That's what I thought . I'm trying sooo hard not to get my hopes up. I will take another one on Monday to see if its gotten any darker. That way I know either way!


----------



## glong88

I have everything crossed for you


----------



## ProudArmyWife

6dpo here girls. Nothing exciting to report just twiddling my thumbs until test day next Sunday. i seem to have caught another cold and have lost my voice so that's lots of fun :haha:

Les- how are you doing cycle buddy? 

Sending everyone else lots of :dust:


----------



## greenarcher

Tiny, oh gravy sounds normal. It should be fairly gluey when it initially comes out, but then is supposed to liquefy. If it's been 30 minutes, that sounds fine


----------



## tinymumma

Curiosity, look at those temps girl!!!! Wow! They're looking great. I have everything crossed for you xxx 

Yogi, good luck honey. Maybe just have a trial run this cycle, no pressure and just have fine. See what happens ;) xxx 

Matts, I agree that it's a little hard to tell. 2 weeks does sound like plenty of time for only 26 to come down. I so really hope that this is it for you sweetness xxx :hugs: Fxd for a darker test in a few days xx 

Glong, a amazing progression gorgeous :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Proud, come on little eggy!! We're all cheering you on xx Sorry to hear you're not well beautiful xxx I hope you start to feel better soon and get a beautiful double line xx 

Sorry if I missed anyone &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

AFM, I don't know what's been up with me but I keep forgetting to temp!! I've missed 3 temps total including today's which I just put in my general O temp for the last few cycles. Guess it just depends on my two tomorrow but I've O'd cd16 de two cycles now so I'm pretty confident that it will be the same this one. I've been a lot less stressed this time around. Not really obsessing as much. Like I've barely noticed O pains or any other O symtpoms, I guess because I'm not looking out for them. I'll have to make sure I temp all through my TWW though as I want to make sure all these vitamins are helping my progesterone and LP! 

Much love to all xxx


----------



## lesondemavie

Hey Proud, I'm good...just super busy which is excellent for the TWW. I've barely had any time to think about taking a test and now I'm already at 10 DPO! I'm also not stressing about my temps bc the progesterone is probably keeping them up for now. It makes it impossible to symptom spot or over analyze my chart, bc it all could just be from the suppositories. I'm not feeling super hopeful this cycle, but I'm not stressed about it either...just a waiting until Thursday to test and then going from there. Either way I think I'll be ok this cycle. Hope that stays true come Thursday &#128517;


----------



## OhHappyZ

Led, your temps do look wonderful, FX!!


----------



## glong88

Matts/ have you tested yet? I have everything crossed your test is darker today...


Here is mine 15dpo. I couldn't wait to do digital. Only 3 1/2 days after my 1-2 I am now at 2-3 I feel so much better about this pregnancy I didn't get this jump for 11 days last month... Roll on getting 3plus in the next week :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sweetmama26

tinymumma said:


> Sorry for the absence ladies xx Been trying to keep my mind off TTC.
> 
> First of all GLONG!!!! :happydance: OH MY GOD!!!! THAT IS SO AMAZING SWEETHEART. Congratulations xxx &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Stick beanie, stick!! How're you feeling sweetness? So many good vibes to you xxx And a digi at 11 DPO?! That's amazing!!! Feeling pretty good about this!!
> 
> Sweetmama, how're you holding up lovely? I wish you all the best for this cycle xx Sending you lots of :dust: and &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Les, those temps are looking great so far honey! I have a good feeling about this cycle for you xx Best of luck xx
> 
> Curiosity, yay for Oing &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Your chart is looking great too xxx Much love to you. How's the house going now? Are you and hubby settling in well?
> 
> Newbie, sorry about the :witch: Best of luck for this new cycle :hugs:
> 
> Matts, how're you travelling lovely? Lots of positivity to you xx
> 
> OhH, where are you at in your cycle now sweetness?
> 
> Lilesmom, how're you and beanie travelling? &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Kitty, Kk, Choco, Proud and Green, hoping you ladies are well also xx
> 
> AFM, cd14 for me. Predicted to O in two days, going by last two cycles. We've done quite a bit of BDing lately but I've noticed hubbys baby Mayo (massive TMI) is very watery lately? It's usually quite thick but this whole cycle except for cd12 BD has been like water. I don't think that's a good thing. I don't have much hope about this cycle, just going to try and figure out what we're going to do. Whether I go and see a nautropath or a doctor. Or get my basic bloods done and then take them to a naturopath or what. Basically I'm counting myself out for this cycle for a bit of a regroup. Of course I still have hope but I've been trying so hard to squash it down because I know it would basically have to be a miracle to have a successful pregnancy with a 9-10 day LP :nope:
> We had to put down my fur baby on Monday. She was 19 and had been with me my whole life. It was so hard :cry: Mum has already gotten another puppy because my brother begged her to. I wasn't happy about it but I met the new pup yesterday and I fell in love. She's so tiny and placid and sleepy. Very adorable.
> 
> I'm also debating starting to pump. I've given it a go before but I could barely get anything out. Like not even half an ounce. I'm conflicted because we want Bub to also take a bottle so we can have him babysat over night (starts panicking lol) but I don't know if that will make my progesterone even lower and LP shorter since he will still be feeding while I'm pumping? Who knows.
> 
> Anyway, so much love and hugs to all of you beautiful ladies. Another huge congrats to Glong and a truckload of dust for all the other ladies <3

I'm good thank you. I feel much better about this cycle with clomid even though it's been making my hormones just go completely outta whack but I'm hoping that's a good sign lol.



Mattsgirl said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. So on Tuesday May 31st my hcg was at 26. So its been almost 2 weeks. So I decided to have hubby go get my an frer to see it be negative so I could make it through the weekend. Well this tiny little pink line showed up. Now I'm even more confused. Its probably hrd to see in the picture but its pink and can see it very clearly irl. What do youbthink. Old hcg or new?


I would think that after two weeks your HCG would be gone so maybe this is your rainbow sweetie! I'll keep my fingers crossed.




glong88 said:


> Matts/ have you tested yet? I have everything crossed your test is darker today...
> 
> 
> Here is mine 15dpo. I couldn't wait to do digital. Only 3 1/2 days after my 1-2 I am now at 2-3 I feel so much better about this pregnancy I didn't get this jump for 11 days last month... Roll on getting 3plus in the next week :)


Look at that amazing progression! So happy for you!


----------



## Mattsgirl

So they called me this morning with last tuesdays numbers. They were a 5.4 on tuesday, then I got that line on saturday morning. So I didn't end up testing this morning. But I might tomorrow. Is an frer sensitive enough to pick up 5 or lower hcg?


----------



## arturia

Matt- I don't think they are sensitive enough to detect that low. So hopefully that means your levels are increasing again because you have another sticky bean. :)


----------



## glong88

Hmmmmm not sure?? I would test again either way xx


----------



## lesondemavie

The lowest level it usually picks up is 10, but a girl on a ttcal thread had a faint line after her mc and her level was at 6. She said that her doc called it "phantom hcg". Her line was never darker so I think the only way to know is to test again.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Matts I really hope this is it for you after all you've been through, keeping my fingers tightly crossed!

Les, those temps look fantastic Hun, I hope this is it :happydance:

Thanks Tiny, hope you're good today :hugs: I've read a lot that not stressing or temping is often the best way to conceive!

11dpo here and trying to work out what's going on! Huge temp dip today, genuinely thought I was having AF as have had cramps and felt like on AF. All I'm having is lots of creamy cm though, trying so hard not to get my hopes up :wacko: I wish my body would stop playing games lol.

Hope everyone's doing well today <3


----------



## tinymumma

Glong, how amazing is that?! Only a few days later??!! Sticky bean, sticky bean :happydance: Sending you so much love xxx 

Sweetmama, it's good to hear that you're feeling better but not so great about the hormones :( It's one of the biggest reasons I don't want to go and get tests as if I'm prescribed clomid and/ or progesterone I feel it will affect me pretty badly. I always seem to be in the minute percentage of things. I had the Implanon and that's a .02% chance of falling pregnant and around 10% bleed the whole time. Both me. 10% of women, epidural a don't work for, me again. I even remember thinking I bet I'll be one of those women when the doctor told me those stats when I was in labour, lol. I'm sending you bucket loads of love and :dust: sweetheart xxx 

Les, another temp rise!! It's looking great honey xx I don't think I've ever seen your temps get that high? I might be wrong but it's looking pretty great so far xxxx Lots of dust xxx 

Curiosity, Fx'd the :witch: stays away for you honey and that your temp goes back up tomorrow xxx I'm ok, just emotionally all over the shop. Lots of love to you xx 

Matts, the FRER you took was a curved handle, yes? I believe the old ones were 6 mIu but the new ones are around 25 mIu, from what I've seen lately in my google searches, so it's very possible that your levels are rising. I don't want to give you false hope though as a lot of ladies on here have gotten shoddy ones. I truly hope that this is a new, sticky bean for you. You deserve it so much after all you've been through xxxx Much love xx 

Arturia, how're you going sweetness? 

Green, how're you going lovely? 

Proud, how're you feeling? Any niggles yet? 

AFM, had a very off day yesterday. Really bad AF type cramps all day and DTD last night hurt a fair bit. Seem to feel a bit better today though. Didn't take my temp again this morning as little bloke got up at 3 and was walking around so I had to go and grab him and then he woke up again at 5, so not enough sleep for me. Kind of disappointed as now I don't know if I did O yesterday or not :/ The Uinverse just seems to be against me this cycle. Only have one more Vitex left and I can only get them online (unless I travel all over trying to get some in store) and they've run out of stock. Plus my nearest chemist doesn't have any B6 and Bcomplex or the right amount of Vit C, so basically, I'm in limbo as of now. Just a waiting game to see when AF will show up. It's a little sucky that I don't really get any of my definite symtpoms until she has arrived. Prior to her showing up, seem to be changing every cycle, yay. 
Hubby still thinks I should go and get the blood tests but I'm too scared to be honest. That they will prescribe me whatever I need and that I won't be able to take it due to bfing. I also went through our budget as I looked up some prices to see a nautropath and although we will be able to afford the roughly $200 per visit, I don't know if the added supplements will be feasible. Sigh. Just have a bit of inner turmoil at the moment. 
Sorry for the downer post loves xx 

Much :dust: , sticky bean love and heart hugs to all <3


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Les keeping everything crossed for you darling! 

Matts I hope that line was from levels rising! Look forward to seeing your next test!

Curiosity good luck lots of :dust: 

Tiny nothing really to report here. Now 7dpo. I've had lots of dreams the past few nights (which is kind of odd for me) I was extremely gassy last night and today and I've had some pinching/pulling feelings today but I'm trying not to read to much into anything. The only thing making me think I may have a shot is I've yet to get sore boobs. Generally my boobs ache and hurt about a week before AF shows and so far nothing. I still have 8 days till I will consider myself late but here's hoping! I'm going to test this weekend either Saturday or Sunday I haven't decided yet. I will be 12dpo on Saturday


----------



## arturia

tiny-I am OK but things are rough at home after the move. Just taking it day by day. I guess I will O sometime this week, dunno if I will have a chance, not thinking about it too hard, not sure what will happen if I catch it. Pretty stressed out.


----------



## greenarcher

Hang in there tiny. Maybe just let things be until you're done bf, then you can try new options. 

I think we're done ttc for a while. After his layoff on Monday and our fight on Friday, kids don't seem like a good idea. I hope you all get your second lines soon!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Arturia and green archer, I hope thing settle down for both of you and things at home become less stressful.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I plan on testing in the morning. I have symptoms that make me really hopeful but deep down I feel like it's probably just left over and I'm going completely crazy.


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks tiny. My temps have been up around 98.4-98.5 before but I've usually started the zig zag of doom by now. Progesterone sure is making my chart look super pretty though. Much more stable and for longer. I rarely get a 12 DPO and I've never had a 13 or 14 DPO.


----------



## glong88

Mattsgirl said:


> I plan on testing in the morning. I have symptoms that make me really hopeful but deep down I feel like it's probably just left over and I'm going completely crazy.


Fingers crossed...


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Holy crap ladies!! So I work in a doctors office and had the urge to test and look!!! I about fell over! I was only estimating myself to be 8dpo but I must have been wrong cause that's way to early for a test like this right! I'm still a week out from AF or at least I thought I was! I'm seriously freaking out. I mean it's a doctors office test so this positive should be reliable right!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## glong88

That's an amazing line!!! You must be further than you think :) yay!! Xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

glong88 said:


> That's an amazing line!!! You must be further than you think :) yay!! Xxx

That's what I was thinking too! I can't even believe it right now! I just took the test just because expecting to see a bfn and then got this. I


----------



## glong88

I would say a digital would work now too :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I have two FRER I'm gonna try one in just a little bit!


----------



## glong88

Eeekkkkk can't wait to see


----------



## chocolatechip

ProudArmy - that's so exciting!!! Such a good line already.

Just popping in for a quick update. I'm 8dpo today and the only symptoms I have are super dry cotton mouth and one throbbing right breast. No nausea though (my main symptom with the CP) so I'm not holding out much hope.

I will say that I have been a much more reasonable human being though during this cycle and that's a feat in and of itself! lol

Sending lots of baby dust everyone's way! Looks like June is shaping up to be a good month for many


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Here it is ladies! One hour hold!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## glong88

Yay!!!! Congratulations yay yay yay


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Looks like we get to be bump buddies glong! :happydance:


----------



## glong88

Yes!!! What do you think your due date is


----------



## glong88

You should do a digital and see if your 1-2 or 2-3 to get an idea


----------



## ProudArmyWife

According to one of the calculators I used February 26th is the edd. I'm gonna pick up a digital on my lunch break &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## glong88

A week difference!! Deffo bump buddies :) are you in the uk?


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats proud! It is a negative for me. Few more days and then I can move on to the next cycle.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Glong I'm in the US

Les- I'm sorry for the negative &#128542;


----------



## glong88

Can't wait to see digital xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

And here it is ladies! Omg I'm freaking pregnant :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## glong88

Yay!!! Congratulations x


----------



## ~curiosity~

Awesome Proud, beautiful lines!! Congratulations Hun :happydance::cloud9:

Sorry about BFN Les, how many dpo are you? Hopefully you're still in with a chance :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my goodness proud congrats!!! Those are awesome lines!!

So sorry about the bfn les. Hope you can move on to the next cycle quickly.

Afm it must have be left over hcg from the miscarraige. Tested again this morning and it was bfn. I mean there is something thats catching my eyebut not as clear as Saturday so I just reallly hoping af comes this week so I can move onto the next cycle and it can stop torturing me.


----------



## greenarcher

Sorry to hear Matts :hugs:


----------



## tinymumma

Proud, OMG :happydance: Congratulations beautiful!! Taking the no stress approach worked!! So beyond overjoyed for you beautiful xxx H&H 9 months to you xx 

Les, don't be disheartened about a bfn yet sweetness xx The progesterone may be helping your temps but they're still going up. Try and think about it like this xx Most common day of implantation is 9 DPO. With a baseline hcg of 0 and a doubling rate of 48 hours:
9 DPO: 0
11 DPO: 2
13 DPO: 4
15 DPO: 8
17 DPO: 16 etc
I truly hope the witch stays away for you and we can add to you the other beautiful mamas here :hugs: 

Matts, oh honey, I'm sorry :hugs: I still have my fingers crossed for you. Still hoping for a BFP but if not, that AF comes along quickly, so you can move on fresh and without anymore confusion xxx 

Choco, much love to you beautiful xx Every pregnancy is different sweetheart, so you never really know xx :dust: 

Green and Arturia, I'm so sorry things have been so stressful for the both of you xx You're both in my thoughts and heart &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Curiosity, look at that temp rise!! :happydance: Good luck beautiful xxx Fx'd for you &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

AFM, having another bad day today (recurring theme?) My fault really for constantly stalking the pregnancy test threads and the first Tri. As well as looking at all the new bump pics on all the tri boards :dohh: Why do I do this to myself? Going to attempt to get more Vitex, as well as B6 and Vit C either today or tomorrow. I'm a woman on a mission, lol. 
I saw my doctor last night and it was crushing. I told her about my lpd and that it's been 12 months now and she just stared at me blankly. Then shuffled her papers, looked uncomfortable and said she can't help me, could I please leave now? :cry:
I ended up bawling my eyes out in the car to DH. I get it, I'm only 20 but what should that have to do with anything? People always assume that Leo was an accident. The important people know he wasn't and I let others opinions slide off my back. But this was the exact reason I didn't want to go to the doctor. Most would find it a morally conflicting situation and I think I'd have to be lucky to find one that won't back out. 
I can do this without them though, I did it before. I did my own research (years of it) and finally found something that worked for me and gave us our rainbow baby. I've been trying to take the no stress approach but it's not working for me. I can't switch my brain off. It's all I think about, even subconsciously. I'm kicking myself that I didn't take my temp the past two days, as now, looking at my chart, temp seems low for 2 DPO? All my other charts have varying degrees of post O temps though, so it's hard to judge. Sigh. Thinking of getting a reading done for a lady named Ashley. On my Aus babycentre, she is raved about. Never been wrong and is always spot on. Worth a try, right? It's only $20. 
I've also decided I want to start my own business. I've been toying with the idea for a while now and did some market research yesterday. It seems like there is certainly a want for a service like the one I envision, so I figure, go for it! Hubby is super supportive and we stayed up pretty late last night brainstorming and bouncing ideas back and forth. Excited about this new venture, just wishing I had a little bean to complete my heart (I know, I need to stop, lol)
Sorry for the word vomit ladies. 
So much love and heart hugs all around xxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm so sorry you have to go through all of this tiny. I can't believe how rude doctors can be. I went through almost the exact same thing when we were ttc our son. I saw a doctor after a year, so I was 20 and she completely brushed me off, saying I was young and had time. So I saw someone else and she was soo much better, sctually did blood work and an ultrasound to make sure everything was ok. But it soumds like you have a really good plan in place. Got everything crossed for you. 

Yesterday and today I've had the same symptoms that I had the week I got my bfp. So srupidly till have hope that I will get one this week. I will not be testing any eaelier than Saturday though. But my doctor us having me do another hcg blood draw in the morning so that should hold me over until then.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Tiny how obnoxious of your dr to be like that! Was her reason because you are young? I mean, who cares, it is your life and your plans, not hers, so she doesn't get to decide what is the appropriate age.


----------



## chocolatechip

Tiny, keep hanging in there. I know my journey hasn't been as long as yours but as I've said before, I really do understand how difficult TTC can be. It takes everything out of you and sometimes makes you act like a crazy person. I really get it *BIG HUGS*


So after writing earlier that I hadn't experienced any nausea this cycle, it hit today at around 3PM and I'm just sitting here suffering through heartburn and a pukey feeling, while trying hard to remind myself that I had nausea last month and it meant absolutely nothing. 

I'm 8dpo now I promised myself I would not test unless I was late. Must not get hopes up!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thank you so much ladies for all the support and congratulation. I am over the moon right now :flower:

Matts sorry about the bfn :hugs: fingers crossed that changes for you soon!

Tiny OMG how obnoxious!! It will happen for you darling but my gosh I can't believe how rude that doctor was! Maybe get a second opinion from a different doc? To give you a little encouragement I was 19/20 when we tried for dd1 and it took me 13 cycles to conceive her! I swear that was the longest year of my life. I'll be thinking of you and I really hope you get your bfp soon :hugs: 

Chocolate chip hope to see you with a bfp soon &#128516;


----------



## Sweetmama26

Tiny can you find another doctor? That one sounds so rude :( in so sorry.

Proud congrats on the BFP

Matts - sorry about the BFN

Les- sorry to you too

Afm: nothing To report really just waiting on O to get here and I hope it's soon I'm already CD 13 so it should be soon shouldn't it?


----------



## arturia

Tiny- It's not a doctor's job to judge you for your choices, nor is it wise for them to ignore you because you are 'young'. Sure, if you're talking odds, the chances of a young person experiencing x is rare, but the chance is STILL THERE. That means for whatever symptoms you have, your doctor should be investigating, regardless of your age. Advocate for yourself, and find a new doctor who can help.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Aww Tiny :( :hugs: doctors can suck sometimes! That was no way to talk to you. I really hope getting the vitex etc will bring you new hope, there are really good products out there to help. Are you still taking B6? If I'm not pregnant this cycle I will be stopping vitex but upping the dosage of B6, it's hopefully just a matter of working out what works for you. Hang in there lovely lady <3

Sweetmama I hope o comes soon, the wait is a pain right?

So latest for me is I'm 13dpo, another slight temp rise and nothing but creamy CM. I'm going to finally break and test tomorrow AM but I'm kind of dreading it. I just don't want the disappointment of another BFN went it's felt 'right' this cycle, as it'll break the little bubble I've been living in. I suppose I need to know either way :(

:dust: to everyone, and :hugs: to those feeling down xxx


----------



## greenarcher

Can't wait to see your test, curiosity! So many high hopes for you!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Green. I really hope this new cycle is the one for you <3 now I have internet I can keep up with everyone a bit better, so I'll be stalking :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Good luck curiosity! Hope to see a :bfp:


----------



## greenarcher

If you guys haven't seen the documentary, The Great Sperm Race, you really should. It's free on youtube, and it's amazingly hilarious and informative.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Proud, still so chuffed for you :happydance:

Green I'm going to have a look for that now hehe sounds like it'll be funny! Xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good luck curiosity!! I watched the great sperm race a couple years ago. It is hilarious and informative all at the same time. I didn't realize how our bodies were designed to kill ALL foreign substances.


----------



## chocolatechip

I remember watching the Great Sperm race and basically thinking - well, looks like I'll NEVER get pregnant! lol. The chances just seemed so low after that!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi ladies!

So today this happened, 14dpo fmu... Still can't believe it!!!:cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160616_122315817.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Yay! Yay! Yay! Omg congrats curiosity!! What a beautiful line &#128516;&#128516;&#128516; what's your Edd right now?


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Proud, bump buddies yay!! 23rd Feb, when's yours Hun?

Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for everyone else's cycles :hugs: :dust:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Feb 26th &#128516; Bump buddies for sure! So happy for you!


----------



## glong88

Yay another one to the list of Feb babies !! Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Great time to check back in :)
Congrats ladies xxx 
Lovely to see ur bfps xxx
I accidentally unsubbed on phone again
I'm a numpty!! 

Lovely strong line curiosity xx


----------



## lilesMom

Tiny hugs hon.
That Dr was unprofessional and beyond rude!!
Id def be changing to someone who would help in some way.
By doing at least bloodwork and a quick check.
Dr sounds like a dumbass
Hugs xxx

Dust to all xxx


----------



## OhHappyZ

Curiosity!! Yaayy!! I had a feeling you were!!! How wonderful!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! It has been an inappropriate amount of time since I've checked in, and I am so so sorry. It has been crazy busy here and i have barely been on Bnb in the last month. We come home tomorrow from vacation and the busiest part of our summer will be over. Hopefully this with starting to somewhat feel better/have more energy will equate to being around more. I will catch up with everyone and get the front caught up once I'm back at the computer.

Hoping and praying everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## greenarcher

OMG YAY CURIOSITY! CONGRATS! :dance:

Any symptoms yet love?


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats curio!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats Curiosity and yes it is such a pain waiting to O. 

I have no idea what's up with my temps 3 of the same in a row. It's so weird


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats Curiosity!! Fantastic line!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thank you so much everyone! Really hoping and praying everyone gets their bfps very soon. 

Green just crampy and hormonal atm but felt absolutely exhausted and headachy last night. Also heart racing now and again which is a bit odd. I really hope this new cycle is your lucky one <3

Sweetmama, any signs of O?

Matts and Tiny, hope you're both feeling a bit better today:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Lines have gotten darker I'm so happy. I bought DH a shirt that says be nice to me my wife is pregnant! :haha: should get here tomorrow and then I will suprise him with It. Not sure I can hang on until Sunday I'm ready to burst and just tell him. 


Curiosity I haven't had many symptoms either just peeing ALOT and really tired in the evening but so far so good. I picked up some prenatals today to start taking and will probably call my midwife on Monday to get the ball rolling for appts. 


Sweet I hope you O soon!

Les how are you doing lovely? Any new development? 


Tiny I hope your feeling okay after your crap appt :hugs:

Kk!! So good to hear from you again! I was beginning to think you left us for good :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## greenarcher

Lovely progression!


----------



## lesondemavie

Temp drop and bfn today. Stopping progesterone and moving on to the next cycle. Taking a step back for a bit.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Progression is looking fantastic Proud, you've got a healthy beanie!!

Love the idea of the t shirt :haha: I got straight on and ordered a Father's day card and keyring from bump :)

How're you feeling today Green? Xx

Les sorry about BFN Hun. We're all here for you. I'm glad at least the progesterone is helping, fingers crossed this new cycle is the one Xx :hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So sorry les :hugs: :hugs: 

Curiosity it's killing me not to tell him :haha: im hoping the shirt comes in tomorrow so I don't have to hold it in anymore &#128514;


----------



## greenarcher

Lol you two pregnant ladies are awesome.

Les, sorry no pos yet, when is AF due? And look at your chart! The progestrone gave you lovely, high temps. Definitely an improvement <3

I'm good! Fertile week, so I'm jumping his bones when the chances arrive. I've given myself something else to look forward to during the TWW. I've had a chipped front tooth since I was a child, over 20 years. I've finally decided we're solid enough financially to get it fixed. Needed to get a professioanl whitening first so I didn't have an odd yellow colored section if I whiten in the future. No insurance for whitening :/ really excited about it! Maybe I'll post before and afters :)


----------



## tinymumma

CURIOSITY!!!!! I KNEW IT!!! :happydance: Cingratulations beautiful lady. I had such a good feeling for you this cycle!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx 

Proud, wonderful progression xx That T-shirt idea sounds amazing! I bet your OH will be over he moon xxx 

Green, come on O time! Best of luck gorgeous xx :dust: That's exciting about the dental work xx I've been wanting to go and get some of my issues fixed but it's so darn expensive! Plus I HATE needles, lol. 

Sweetmama, Fx'd O comes quickly for you beautiful xx Sending you loads of sticky baby :dust: 

Kk, thank goodness you're back! How far along are you now? Hoping the school holidays are treating you well xx So much looking forward to having you back xx 

Les, honey I'm so sorry xx :hugs: We're all here for you but very understandable that you feel you need to take abit of a breather :hugs: So much love to you xxx 

Liles, hey there gorgeous xxx How're you and yours? 

I hope I didn't miss anyone! That was a lot to read through. 

AFM, I've been very down the past few days, on the verge of crying all day. A little better when hubby gets home but just overall very mopey and weepy. Hubby was so wonderful the other night to say to me that he does want another baby but he wants to wait until he fixes some personal things :cry: These things aren't small and could take 10 years, at least. However he is still very willing to BD without protection? I'm so confused and it's really not helping my crazy emotions at the moment. So I'm very much in limbo. Since I haven't been temping, I don't know when I O'd or when to expect AF. I know she will come though. It would have to be a miracle to get pregnant with my issues at the moment. Just floating around until she gets here really. 
Much love to all &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lesondemavie

AF will not arrive until I stop progesterone so I was a bit surprised about the temp drop. If all goes well, AF will come 24-48 hours after my last dose which was last night.


----------



## greenarcher

lesondemavie said:


> AF will not arrive until I stop progesterone so I was a bit surprised about the temp drop. If all goes well, AF will come 24-48 hours after my last dose which was last night.

AHhh okay gotcha. Hmm I wonder why you got the drop then.

Tiny: so sorry things don't feel well. Just remember, every baby is already a miracle, and stranger things have happened. Maybe not trying is what you need


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Went to the bathroom and had a tiny bit of brown spotting. Trying not to freak out as I know brown is old blood but it's still got me shaken up. Crossing my fingers I don't see anymore.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Proud, hope its nothing, I can understand how scary that must be for you though. Best thoughts dear.

Leson, I'm still keeping my hopes high for you. Like we always say "it ain't over till the witch shoes her ugly face" xoxo

Tiny, I'm so sorry your feeling poopy. I hate that feeling, I'm kind of going down the blue road myself. It's hard. I'm going to go for a run and see if that helps. Even though I really don't want to. But try to find the thing that boosts your mood, I know it is tough. Hopefully your dh can get the help he needs to help himself, with whatever it is. Xoxo

Afm, totally bummy all day. Feeling like bd is a chore for dh and like I have to force him to do it (we've been really busy at work so when he comes home he just wants to sleep. I feel so selfish). So I talked to him and told him how I'm feeling. Hopefully he catches on. Otherwise we will just have to wait another month. My cycles are on the longer side so I feel like I'm jipped with that, like I have to wait so much longer. But I know there are those that have it worse. I dint know what the hell is going on in my mind.


----------



## arturia

tinymumma said:


> CURIOSITY!!!!! I KNEW IT!!! :happydance: Cingratulations beautiful lady. I had such a good feeling for you this cycle!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx
> 
> Proud, wonderful progression xx That T-shirt idea sounds amazing! I bet your OH will be over he moon xxx
> 
> Green, come on O time! Best of luck gorgeous xx :dust: That's exciting about the dental work xx I've been wanting to go and get some of my issues fixed but it's so darn expensive! Plus I HATE needles, lol.
> 
> Sweetmama, Fx'd O comes quickly for you beautiful xx Sending you loads of sticky baby :dust:
> 
> Kk, thank goodness you're back! How far along are you now? Hoping the school holidays are treating you well xx So much looking forward to having you back xx
> 
> Les, honey I'm so sorry xx :hugs: We're all here for you but very understandable that you feel you need to take abit of a breather :hugs: So much love to you xxx
> 
> Liles, hey there gorgeous xxx How're you and yours?
> 
> I hope I didn't miss anyone! That was a lot to read through.
> 
> AFM, I've been very down the past few days, on the verge of crying all day. A little better when hubby gets home but just overall very mopey and weepy. Hubby was so wonderful the other night to say to me that he does want another baby but he wants to wait until he fixes some personal things :cry: These things aren't small and could take 10 years, at least. However he is still very willing to BD without protection? I'm so confused and it's really not helping my crazy emotions at the moment. So I'm very much in limbo. Since I haven't been temping, I don't know when I O'd or when to expect AF. I know she will come though. It would have to be a miracle to get pregnant with my issues at the moment. Just floating around until she gets here really.
> Much love to all &#10084;&#65039;

Tiny, I think I know how you feel. My dh has said he doesn't feel he is cut out to be a dad, particularly during his more depressive moments, but then when I talked about birth control he didn't seem interested. And when it's O time and he's in the mood he makes a point of doing it in me. I am so confused. :shrug:


----------



## chocolatechip

Tiny - sorry to hear things things have been rough lately. We're all here for you. *hugs*

Curiosity - Eeeeeeek! More BFPs!! Congratulations.


I'm 10dpo right now and REALLY trying not to get my hopes up but the exact same fuzzy head, fatigued nausea arrived today right after lunch. I'm trying to remind myself that my symptoms have been all over the place since the CP, but this nausea was just so reminiscent of my BFP cycle. Sigh, why are bodies so weird.


----------



## greenarcher

Eeeeeee! Fx choco!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

OhHappyZ said:


> Proud, hope its nothing, I can understand how scary that must be for you though. Best thoughts dear.
> 
> Leson, I'm still keeping my hopes high for you. Like we always say "it ain't over till the witch shoes her ugly face" xoxo
> 
> Tiny, I'm so sorry your feeling poopy. I hate that feeling, I'm kind of going down the blue road myself. It's hard. I'm going to go for a run and see if that helps. Even though I really don't want to. But try to find the thing that boosts your mood, I know it is tough. Hopefully your dh can get the help he needs to help himself, with whatever it is. Xoxo
> 
> Afm, totally bummy all day. Feeling like bd is a chore for dh and like I have to force him to do it (we've been really busy at work so when he comes home he just wants to sleep. I feel so selfish). So I talked to him and told him how I'm feeling. Hopefully he catches on. Otherwise we will just have to wait another month. My cycles are on the longer side so I feel like I'm jipped with that, like I have to wait so much longer. But I know there are those that have it worse. I dint know what the hell is going on in my mind.


Thanks happy. I'm thinking it was probably nothing. I haven't seen anymore and it was just that one little dot. I've just been more crampy the last couple days. Hopefully just bean getting nice and snug in there &#128516; I remember feeling this way with my girls and running to the bathroom constantly to check and see if I started. I usually feel better once I've passed AF due date which is just in a couple days.


----------



## Mattsgirl

So apparently I enjoy torturing myself. I took a test this morning because I've been getting slight migraines the last 2 day. Which I only get when I'm pregnant. And this is what I got. My hcg level from Wednesday morning was 1.6 so I know its not old. I'm just scared its a dodgy test. I've heard these stupid curved handles have been giving bad evap/ indents. I think theres color there but can't quite tell.
 



Attached Files:







20160617_091210_resized.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 11









20160617_092322_resized.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## greenarcher

Oh man Matts, that's a questionable one. Do you have any cheapies you might try?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh matts I really hope it's something for you! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed! 

The shirt came in today so I will be wrapping it and giving it to DH tonight :happydance: also called my midwifes office and my first appt is scheduled for June 29th at 9am. It's just the paperwork appt so nothing fun but it's getting the ball rolling :thumbsup: been having more cramps today, slight throbbing headache and waves of nausea :sick:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thank you Tiny. I hope hope things become clearer for you soon lovely lady :hugs:

Matt's I really hope it's the start of something!! Good luck, good luck to you too chocolate chip!

Proud wow I was just coming on here to panic and say the same, faintest of faint bit of brown tinged cm on my underwear but it has freaked me out :nope: 15dpo today and did the digi with fmu below. Just so so paranoid I'll lose this one too :( been bloated all day and normal cm since xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160617_071254390.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## greenarcher

FX for both of you that it's nothing. Stay hopeful :)


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thank you Green! How are you doing? X


----------



## tinymumma

Curiosity xx Try and not stress about brown spotting. Even pink, sometimes red, is no cause for concern, unless it starts to flow. It can come down to something as simple as a knock to your newly swollen cervix (since there's such an increase in blood flow to the uterus), walking too much, lifting things too much, even not drinking enough water! Brown is old honey (but you knew that already :haha: ) Yay for the digi xx Big hugs xx 

Proud, glad to see the spotting hasn't continued xx I saw on first Tri board (I know, someone stop me :rofl: ) that you're into fitness and I applaude you. Maybe this is your bodies way of saying take it easy for a little bit? Remeber to drink plenty of water xx Yay for the Tshirt arrival! Let us know how it went!! :hugs: 

Matts, uhhh??!!! I definitely see that and it might look pink too? How does it look in real life? I have everything crossed for you beautiful xxx Sending you so much sticky baby :dust: 

Les, I see a temp rise? Have you stopped the prog? Fx'd this means something good lovely xxx 

Green and Arturia, big :hugs: to you ladies xx How're you both going? xxx 

OhH, how're oh lovely? Any sign of O yet? 

Choco, oooooh!! :dust: :dust: :dust: xxx 

AFM, still very weepy and was extra grumps with hubby last night. We got into a heated debate about politics (our elections are just around the corner) and I swear I could have smacked him. Everything he said (not just that conversation) had my teeth on edge and I was very stroppy and cross the whole night. I keep telling myself it's just PMS but who really knows since I have no idea when I O'd or what my LP will be this month :dohh: I had quite strong o type pains last night which went on for a while and I was having a very odd AF like cramp before it. I had to nearly smack myself for thinking, is that a beanie?! Especially since I was only 4 DPO, if I O'd cd16 :dohh: I wish I could just switch my TTC brain off. I'm dying to talk to hubby and set the record straight about whether we're actually TTC or not but every time I go to bring it up, I feel the anger and hurt bubble up in my chest and I know I would end up being very shirty and that's probably not the best for a conversation like that. 
I can't help myself but I keep thinking, what's the bet this is when I get pregnant. After he told me we should wait. I know it's highly unlikely but what's life without hope right? Lol. 
Anyhoo, I hope everyone is well and I'm sending lots and lots of hugs to all <3


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thanks guys. No I don't have any cheapies unfortunately. I went test crazy when I got my last bfp so no left overs.Planning on buying more for next cycle. So I have one more frer that I'll take on Sunday or monday depending on if af shows or not and how I feel.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Hi tiny, sorry you are going through a mess at home. Hope things improve for you soon.

I'm still waiting to o. Just waiting. Should have been yesterday or today but no positive opk yet, and temps keep going lower instead of higher.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

~curiosity~ said:


> Thank you Tiny. I hope hope things become clearer for you soon lovely lady :hugs:
> 
> Matt's I really hope it's the start of something!! Good luck, good luck to you too chocolate chip!
> 
> Proud wow I was just coming on here to panic and say the same, faintest of faint bit of brown tinged cm on my underwear but it has freaked me out :nope: 15dpo today and did the digi with fmu below. Just so so paranoid I'll lose this one too :( been bloated all day and normal cm since xx

Hope it's nothing. Mine stopped after that one time. I think it was just bean digging in. I had just been to the gym and may have pushed a little harder than I should :dohh:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

tinymumma said:


> Curiosity xx Try and not stress about brown spotting. Even pink, sometimes red, is no cause for concern, unless it starts to flow. It can come down to something as simple as a knock to your newly swollen cervix (since there's such an increase in blood flow to the uterus), walking too much, lifting things too much, even not drinking enough water! Brown is old honey (but you knew that already :haha: ) Yay for the digi xx Big hugs xx
> 
> Proud, glad to see the spotting hasn't continued xx I saw on first Tri board (I know, someone stop me :rofl: ) that you're into fitness and I applaude you. Maybe this is your bodies way of saying take it easy for a little bit? Remeber to drink plenty of water xx Yay for the Tshirt arrival! Let us know how it went!! :hugs:
> 
> Matts, uhhh??!!! I definitely see that and it might look pink too? How does it look in real life? I have everything crossed for you beautiful xxx Sending you so much sticky baby :dust:
> 
> Les, I see a temp rise? Have you stopped the prog? Fx'd this means something good lovely xxx
> 
> Green and Arturia, big :hugs: to you ladies xx How're you both going? xxx
> 
> OhH, how're oh lovely? Any sign of O yet?
> 
> Choco, oooooh!! :dust: :dust: :dust: xxx
> 
> AFM, still very weepy and was extra grumps with hubby last night. We got into a heated debate about politics (our elections are just around the corner) and I swear I could have smacked him. Everything he said (not just that conversation) had my teeth on edge and I was very stroppy and cross the whole night. I keep telling myself it's just PMS but who really knows since I have no idea when I O'd or what my LP will be this month :dohh: I had quite strong o type pains last night which went on for a while and I was having a very odd AF like cramp before it. I had to nearly smack myself for thinking, is that a beanie?! Especially since I was only 4 DPO, if I O'd cd16 :dohh: I wish I could just switch my TTC brain off. I'm dying to talk to hubby and set the record straight about whether we're actually TTC or not but every time I go to bring it up, I feel the anger and hurt bubble up in my chest and I know I would end up being very shirty and that's probably not the best for a conversation like that.
> I can't help myself but I keep thinking, what's the bet this is when I get pregnant. After he told me we should wait. I know it's highly unlikely but what's life without hope right? Lol.
> Anyhoo, I hope everyone is well and I'm sending lots and lots of hugs to all <3


:hugs: :hugs: I would def wait until you have a clear head to bring that up. I get the frustration and overwhelming sadness at times. Ttc is such a trying time and such an emotional roller coaster. It never hurts to have hope. That would be my luck to say we were gonna wait and end up pregnant :haha: 

Yes I agree I think I'm gonna cut back a little for now. I'm gonna keep going but I'm gonna stick to walking a couple miles and maybe lifting some light weights. I truly enjoy it it's a nice stress reliever. Def need to drink more water though! I'm working on that. I drink a good bit but never hurts to drink some more :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Alright all, it took me all of nap plus bedtime to now, but i've read back through the last 30 pages and am all caught up!! I can't reply back to everything, but I just want to wrap my arms around you all as you walk through these difficult trials in life and in ttc :hugs::hugs:

sweets- i am so so sorry about your recent loss :hugs: i hope that this month brings you your rainbow

arturia- i'm sorry things are in such limbo with your DH. I'm sure the stress of moving isn't helping anything. I think you have a solid plan to wait until after the move to make any decisions. I will throw out there that my husband was in no way ready when we started trying for my DS. But when we looked at where we were in life, it made sense to try so we jumped in. He was fairly detached through the pregnancy but as soon as our son was born, DH was head over heels and wouldn't change anything. I hope you find an answer that works for both of you :hugs:

matts- i definitely see a faint line hun! KMFX it is new hcg building so you can have your rainbow:flower:

liles- how are you feeling hun? how is your son doing?

les- :hugs: did you stop the progesterone? you had a nice jump today...FX it's leading to a good sign!

newbie and jes- welcome! how are you ladies doing?

choco- praying the nausea is a good sign!! do you think you'll test early?

happy- chart is looking awesome!! FX you O in the next couple days!

green- congrats on getting your tooth fixed! my husband chipped his tooth as a kid and had a discolored cap on it for 20 years or so before deciding to get it fixed. he became so much more confident and comfortable with his smile and says he should have done it years earlier. good luck with fertile week!

curiosity, glong and proud- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! I am so so so so happy for you ladies!! i love all of the progression pictures! how have you all been feeling? i updated the front with your beautiful flashing :bfp:

kitty- how are you doing hun?

tiny- oh my goodness girl, i wish i knew you IRL so i could give you a hug and a shoulder to cry on. I'm so sorry with everything that you've been going through lately. from wonky cycles, to that rude doctor to tough conversations with your husband. i pray that you are able to find peach with your husband, a doctor who listens and helps you and the right combination to help your cycles. i'm so sorry you're walking such a difficult road and are facing judgements from others. ignore what everyone else may say or think and focus on what YOU know to be right for you. i will say that my body was messed up for 7 months post weaning (though this seems to be on the long end of what i've seen). however, since you had issues conceiving your son, it is unlikely to be solely from bf'ing. Trust me, I know all about how difficult it can be to wean. there is no need to push it for the sake of getting preggo. i hope you get your positive soon love :flower:

missyogi- did you all decide to start this cycle?? if not, your trying date is in just a couple weeks and you're getting married in a month!!! how exciting! how is everything coming along?

jwilly- not sure if you still check in, but hope you are doing well and hope the rest of the wait passes quickly until you can try again :flower:

ali, banana- hope you all are doing well! i'll check in and update the january thread tomorrow and hope to see updates over there from you all

i hope i didn't miss anyone- if so, it definitely wasn't done on purpose and hope you all are doing well :flower:

AFM, I am doing pretty well! I'm 10+4 today. Nausea has been kicking my rear end for the last 5 weeks. it was REALLY bad in week 8 and has slowly been improving since then. I actually had a couple days last weekend/early this week with very very little nausea....which was quickly made up for in the last 3 days. still yet to be sick but often feels like it sits right at the edge. energy levels are WAY better now. Lots of stretching as i'm growing....i already have a little bump (pictures updated in my journal linked below, i will leave them off this thread to be sensitive to others). We saw a healthy heartbeat at 9+0 and since then my anxiety is pretty much gone. As well as the guilt I was feeling over being pregnant (and what it would do to the routine and relationship with DS). I still don't feel as bonded as I did when pregnant with DS, but it's definitely heading in the right direction, which I am very happy about!

We just got home from my DS's first vacation to the beach. He LOVED the ocean and sand and had ZERO fear or hesitation...just jumped in and started to play. Very happy to be home however and can get back to normal. Next appointment is in 3 weeks.

Charles is going to be starting a pre-preschool next week. 2 mornings a week for a few hours. As long as the first 2 weeks go okay we will continue through the summer. I am a nervous wreck about leaving him though!! it will be fine, i'm sure, just have to get through that first day.

I have lots of journals to catch up on so hoping to see many of you there. I should definitely be around more going forward now that the appointment and trip are done!

much love to all of you xx


----------



## tinymumma

OhH, I've noticed my temps seem to dip before I O, so Fx'd it's just around the corner for you xx Loads of :dust: honey xx Thank you for the love xx

Proud, all the water! Haha, it doesn't help when your bladder turns into the size of a pea :rofl: Sending you lots of love xx Thank you for your words &#10084;&#65039; I'm determined to bring it up with him tonight, just to know where we stand. Even if he agrees not to see a specialist but start trying more natural efforts, then I'll be happy. I just hope it's not off the cards for him, full stop. I'll be heartbroken.

Kk, thank you so much lovely xxx It really means so much &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I'm so blessed to have you ladies xx I've just had a squiz at your journal! That bumpy! So gorgeous xxxx The holiday sounds like it was glorious!! My DS loves the beach too. Sorry to hear sickness has been giving your grief. Not too long now and it should buzz off for good. Fx'd :hugs: That's exciting about pre-preschool. I totally understand your fright about it though xx Hubby said we should go out this weekend. I have a feeling he means, out for the night, which scares the pants off me, lol. 
Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thank you Tiny HUGE hugs to you. I hope you are able to find peace and that things can begin to improve from here xxx

Thank you Kk, lovely to hear pregnancy is progressing well!! So excited for you, do you have a scan date yet?

How're you feeling today Proud?

Love and hugs to everyone else :)

Did my second FRER today and it is darker (bottom is today's), normal cm still so really hoping spotting (which looking at y'day's underwear is almost impossible to see) was a one off. Still can't shake fears of blighted ovum or something though! With my first pregnancy I had the odd bit of spotting at around 9-10 weeks and it turned out to be an mmc :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160618_085513672.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kk! Thanks for updating the front page!! So crazy to see myself up there with a bfp &#128516; Sorry your feeling sick I hope it passes soon! Can't believe your 10 weeks already!

Tiny hope the conversation goes well and DH doesn't want to just stop all together :hugs: 

Curiosity I'm feeling. Okay for the most part. Seems like my symptoms come in waves. The only consistent is the constant peeing and constant hunger :haha: I have had random waves of nausea but nothing to terrible as of yet. I have noticed I'm absolutely exhausted in the evening when I get off of work and I had a dull throb in my head all day yesterday. How are you feeling? And your tests look great darling! Fabulous progression there :flower: 

Took my last FRER and the test line looks to me like it's as dark as the control line now which makes me happy and content for the time being :haha: I won't be buying anymore tests I'll just cautiously be optimistic that everything is fine with bean until I have legitimate concern to feel otherwise. I told DH last night and his response was hilarious. He pulled the shirt out looked at me puzzled and said really?! :haha: will most likely be telling my mom and grandparents tonight. 


Top test: from Tuesday 
Middle test: Thursday
Bottom test: Saturday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ~curiosity~

Aww bless him, it sounds like he's so happy :cloud9:

Your progression is fantastic :) yes mine is the same as control today too.

Feel a bit 'off' this morning but nothing major. Still bloated and crampy, hopefully bean is getting comfy as just (tmi) loads of cm! I am so gross atm haha :haha: 

Glad all is going OK again for you Proud :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I followed Kks lead and started a journal (although not nearly as organized :haha: ) since I'm not technically savvy and I can't figure out how to link it in my signature I figured I would leave the link here and if anyone would like to follow please feel free :flower:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...4-my-journey-growing-my-last-little-bean.html


----------



## Mattsgirl

Those lines look fantastic ladies! Perfect progression!


----------



## kksy9b

Love the progression!! Looking awesome ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

Some fab looking lines ladies
Huge congrats xxx

Thanks kk 
I'm good and ds is good thanks
He will start preschool in Sep
I'm excited but terrified for it 
Hee Hee 
Glad alls well for u apart from yucky nausea
Hope it lets up soon xxx

Hugs and heaps of dust to out ttcrs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I had spotting with this one too girls
Alls fine thank god
Had me really worried though at the time 
Hugs


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Matts, kk and Liles! Hope you're all good today!

Matts, when do you next test Hun? Xx


----------



## OhHappyZ

Half of the testers got a bfp. Just had to point that out.


----------



## chocolatechip

SO happy to see all the bfps in here!! Thanks kk for doing such an amazing job catching up in the thread.

12dpo today - nothing much to report except for sore breasts. Yesterday I had light AF cramping throughout the day but I've had that in both my BFN and BFP cycles so it's hard to say. I'm determined not to test until at least 15 dpo (my LP is usually 15 days as opposed to 14) and I think I might be able to hold out!


----------



## arturia

Well, I know I'm out already this month. No :sex: anywhere close to O time and dh is out of town until tomorrow evening. Realistically, this is very good. We are not in a good place at all. His depression has reached the point where we might have to consider an intervention of some sort. He broke some of his stuff in a fit of intense depression.

Sigh.


----------



## OhHappyZ

I'm sorry arturia :hugs: That is so hard to deal with as an outsider. You try your best but it is an internal struggle for them.

I am always a believer of counseling over medication. To me counseling has long term benefits, and medication is a quick fix. I have PTSD, and thanks to my counseling most people would never know. I have the ability to pull myself out of slumps most of the time before they get too severe.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I was gonna try and hold out until monday or tuesday but I know myself and realistically it will be tomorrow morning


----------



## chocolatechip

Don't know what happened since I last posted, but I just hit a low point. Feel like I'm probably out this month and it's getting to me, once again. I swear, I usually get more depressed a few days before the BFN than on the actual day. 

Plus I'm feeling super crampy but not in a pregnant way - more like a stomach indigestion ate-some-bad-food way.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks for al the positive thoughts to O soon ladies I got my blaring positive OPK yesterday AM and it came up even before my control like showed so I feel like I'm going to ovulate today or tomorrow.

Congrats to all the newly pregnant ladies 

Matts and tiny how you gals doing?


----------



## Kaiecee

Can I join? Testing in July.


----------



## Sweetmama26

chocolatechip said:


> Don't know what happened since I last posted, but I just hit a low point. Feel like I'm probably out this month and it's getting to me, once again. I swear, I usually get more depressed a few days before the BFN than on the actual day.
> 
> Plus I'm feeling super crampy but not in a pregnant way - more like a stomach indigestion ate-some-bad-food way.

Sorry Hun it's so hard month after month to continue seeing the BFN and having AF show


----------



## tinymumma

Curiosity and Proud, what beautiful progression mamas!! :happydance: Happy beanies!! So much love to the both of you xx 

Arturia, I'm so sorry things are so rocky for you at the moment lovely :hugs: I may have mentioned this before (sorry) but I myself have quite a few mental health problems, so does DH and I also have an ABI, so I know what it's like. From both your side and his xxx It's awfully draining trying to support someone with mental health when nothing seems to work :hugs: Has he or you looked into something like Rescue Remedy? It's all natural and I find it helps me so much. When I was weaning from my anti psychotics (that was pretty messy), when I was pregnant and even now when I feel overwhelmed xx I truly hope that you both find relief soon my darling xxx 

OhH, temps are looking good lovely xx That's an impressive spike. I think you'll get your crosshairs tomorrow xxx Have you tried fixing your temps taken out of the normal time frame? It might give FF an easier time identifying O :hugs: Loads of love and :dust: to you sweetness xx 

Choco, I'm sorry you're feeling down and unwell sweetheart xx I hope it's all for something beautiful xx How're you feeling today? It's gets to be very overwhelming, this whole ride. The end is so worth it though xx Sending you lots of love and :dust: 

Kaicee, :hi: welcome lovely xx 

AFM, haven't spoken to hubby yet. Finding the time where I know it will be received is a little tricky. He works 6 days a week in a very stressful and physically demanding construction job, so when he gets home isn't the best as he just wants to relax. Then the one day he isn't at work, he just wants to chill out... Think I just have to bite the bullet and go for it. He went to play poker last night and he's thinking of making it a regular thing. Neither of us have hobbies and I think it will do him a world of good to have something outside of work and home life. 
We had a lot of rain yesterday. Flash flooding and the works all over south east Queensland. It stopped last night but I know so many people will need to recoup as it was a real nightmare. That's twice in the last month we've had torrential rain. Got to love Autumn in Australia :rofl: 

Much love and heart hugs to all xxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies, so tested this morning and bfn. Now it looks like af is starting. So while I am disappointed about not being pregnant I happy that af is starting. Kinda feels like my miscarraige is finally over.


----------



## chocolatechip

Mattsgirl - Sorry to hear about the bfn but glad to hear you're taking a positive spin on things. 


I'm 13 dpo today and I'm still trying not to get my hopes up but today's nausea was pretty intense. I've also had gentle AF cramping since 11 dpo which I got in my BFP cycle but I'm still not convinced. Seems like my symptoms have been all over the place since the miscarriage so I still haven't learned to trust my body quite yet. We shall see. I will not test until 15 dpo at the earliest (that's the goal!)


----------



## kpk

Fx!! I had cramping for weeks with DS, 39 week 9lb pouncing baby boy. ;)

@chocolatechip


----------



## kpk

Hi guys! I'm KPK. Ntnp since last October, trying this month, 6dpo today, and coming back to my old bnb stomping grounds to weather the tww. Testing this Friday with my trusty FRERs, ready to get this show on the road!!


----------



## kksy9b

liles- that is great he will be starting school soon! my ds is starting a pre-preschool 2 mornings a week starting this week. it is just for 3 hours and will be during the summer. but i am so nervous about it! i can't imagine when he goes to school properly how much of a wreck i will be. but i am sure he will do just fine :hugs:

arturia- i'm so sorry that your husband is getting worse. when do you think you'll bring up the idea of intervention with him? i hope that once you get through the move things will calm down somewhat for you all :hugs:

choco- :hugs::hugs::hugs: i wish i could do more than give you virtual hugs. i'm sorry it has been such a rough road for you so far. i pray that your cramps and sore bbs are good signs. on my bfp cycle, i had every single normal pre-AF symptom (including a massive temp drop to my cover the day before i expected her) but it turned out positive. that's the tricky thing- it's all the same hormones so you just never know. KMFX for you in the next couple days.....just read you last update and the nausea seems like a great sign! Will be stalking you in the next few days for sure!

Sweet- wahoo for pending O!! I hope you catch your sticky bean this month!

Kaiecee- welcome!! best of luck this month for you! where are you in your cycle?

tiny- :hugs: i hope you're able to find some time to discuss it with him. maybe give him advance notice? that way it's not being sprung unexpectedly. ie- 1-2 days before his day off, say "i have a couple things i'd like to talk over with you. i know you're tired from work though, so can we set aside some time during DS's nap to talk?" or something like that. that way he has some forewarning and you've got time after that to figure out exactly what you want to say. i'm glad he has found a new hobby! that's always good to get some individual time out of the house

matts- :hugs: i'm so sorry to hear this hun. hopefully AF being here will let you begin healing from the miscarriage and move forward.

kpk- welcome hun! i hope this is your lucky month and you see that beautiful double line!!

AFM, doing really well. Nausea has been nearly completely gone in the last 3 days. I think a big part of it being so bad last week was poor eating choices while on vacation. now that i'm back to normal, mostly healthy, eating, my stomach is much more cooperative!


----------



## chocolatechip

Welcome KPK and thanks kksy9b for the positive thoughts and encouragement. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Kaiecee

kksy9b said:


> liles- that is great he will be starting school soon! my ds is starting a pre-preschool 2 mornings a week starting this week. it is just for 3 hours and will be during the summer. but i am so nervous about it! i can't imagine when he goes to school properly how much of a wreck i will be. but i am sure he will do just fine :hugs:
> 
> arturia- i'm so sorry that your husband is getting worse. when do you think you'll bring up the idea of intervention with him? i hope that once you get through the move things will calm down somewhat for you all :hugs:
> 
> choco- :hugs::hugs::hugs: i wish i could do more than give you virtual hugs. i'm sorry it has been such a rough road for you so far. i pray that your cramps and sore bbs are good signs. on my bfp cycle, i had every single normal pre-AF symptom (including a massive temp drop to my cover the day before i expected her) but it turned out positive. that's the tricky thing- it's all the same hormones so you just never know. KMFX for you in the next couple days.....just read you last update and the nausea seems like a great sign! Will be stalking you in the next few days for sure!
> 
> Sweet- wahoo for pending O!! I hope you catch your sticky bean this month!
> 
> Kaiecee- welcome!! best of luck this month for you! where are you in your cycle?
> 
> tiny- :hugs: i hope you're able to find some time to discuss it with him. maybe give him advance notice? that way it's not being sprung unexpectedly. ie- 1-2 days before his day off, say "i have a couple things i'd like to talk over with you. i know you're tired from work though, so can we set aside some time during DS's nap to talk?" or something like that. that way he has some forewarning and you've got time after that to figure out exactly what you want to say. i'm glad he has found a new hobby! that's always good to get some individual time out of the house
> 
> matts- :hugs: i'm so sorry to hear this hun. hopefully AF being here will let you begin healing from the miscarriage and move forward.
> 
> kpk- welcome hun! i hope this is your lucky month and you see that beautiful double line!!
> 
> AFM, doing really well. Nausea has been nearly completely gone in the last 3 days. I think a big part of it being so bad last week was poor eating choices while on vacation. now that i'm back to normal, mostly healthy, eating, my stomach is much more cooperative!

Cd7 just finished last dose of clomid I ov on my own but it gives my body a boost I'm hoping it works this month.


----------



## glong88

5 weeks yestw Day got digital 2-3 in morning was so gutted so tested before bed and got this beauty
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kksy9b

Yay glong!!!! Love the 3+!!

Kaiecee- ooh! Heading into the fun part of the month. Best of luck!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Tiny. I adjusted my temps to what they actually were at the proper time. And it took away my ch. I think I'm doing something wrong with temping, because every time I temp, it gives me a different number. I read the very few one star reviews on amazon about the fertilitea, and people are saying that you shouldn't drink it if you have normal cycles. Fuuuuuuuuuuhhh. Why didn't I read that sooner?? Hoping this won't give me a crazy long cycle. I don't have the patience for that. Now I'm starting to winder if my opks were accurate and I haven't actually ovulated yet. We are going to continue to bd eod and see how it goes. Tomorrow is my birthday and I want my birthday baby :cry:


----------



## Kaiecee

OhHappyZ said:


> Tiny. I adjusted my temps to what they actually were at the proper time. And it took away my ch. I think I'm doing something wrong with temping, because every time I temp, it gives me a different number. I read the very few one star reviews on amazon about the fertilitea, and people are saying that you shouldn't drink it if you have normal cycles. Fuuuuuuuuuuhhh. Why didn't I read that sooner?? Hoping this won't give me a crazy long cycle. I don't have the patience for that. Now I'm starting to winder if my opks were accurate and I haven't actually ovulated yet. We are going to continue to bd eod and see how it goes. Tomorrow is my birthday and I want my birthday baby :cry:

Because I think you should have ov'ed that's why I don't don't opk it would drive me crazy and I'd stop the tea I don't like to do herbal stuff it can really screw with your cycle fx your chart shows ov.


----------



## kksy9b

With temping, you should take your temp as soon as you wake up, without moving, and use that reading. It will give you different temps in a row just because your temp will shift as you wake up. So just enter in the first temp every morning and don't worry about taking it again for that day. 

Regarding the tea, I didn't know anything about it so did a quick search to see what is in it. I found this quick overview:

"FertiliTea is the natural, healthful - and delicious - herbal fertility tea designed to support the entire reproductive system and help increase your chances of conceiving. FertiliTea brings together scientifically-validated herbal ingredients (including vitex) to help restore female balance and promote reproductive wellness."

With it having vitex in it, my recommendation would be to NOT take it if your cycled are regular. Vitex is a very powerful herb that works very well typically in helping regulate cycles (its what I took to help me ovulate and lengthen LP). It takes time to build up and time to get out of your system. I know one gal on here who had 32/33 day cycles but was very regular. She started taking vitex in hopes of shortening her cycle. Instead it caused her to have anovulatory cycles. After 5 months she stopped taking it and fell pregnant 2 months later (first month she actually ovulated). 

If you're cycles are typically spot on and ovulating, personally, I would not take the tea or any other fertility aids


----------



## chocolatechip

So AF got me this morning - 2 days early! I was utterly shocked, to be honest. I guess it's official that I now get pretty bad nausea as a PMS symptom. I'm so confused my body :(


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry choco. Its so unfair that she came at all, let alone early


----------



## OhHappyZ

Kk, ya I stopped almost a week ago. We will see if I ovulate at all &#128553;


----------



## OhHappyZ

I adjusted yesterday and todays temps to the very first temps and it gave me ch!!


----------



## arturia

Sorry, I guess I forgot to post about it: we moved almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## OhHappyZ

OhHappyZ said:


> I adjusted yesterday and todays temps to the very first temps and it gave me ch!!

ff giveth and ff taketh away. I mistyped the temp and when I edited it it took away my ch. So seriously bummed.


----------



## Kaiecee

OhHappyZ said:


> I adjusted yesterday and todays temps to the very first temps and it gave me ch!!

Stupid question what's ch?


----------



## greenarcher

Choco - so sorry about AF, dear :hugs: 

Happy - so are the temps you have on there now the ones you actually got, or the adjusted ones? I wouldn't adjust them, I've heard it can be really inaccurate if you try to adjust for the different temp times. Hang in there! 

Arturia - moves are stressful as hell, and I'm sorry you two are having a hard time


----------



## greenarcher

Kaiecee said:


> OhHappyZ said:
> 
> 
> I adjusted yesterday and todays temps to the very first temps and it gave me ch!!
> 
> Stupid question what's ch?Click to expand...

Not stupid!

Crosshairs! On fertilityfriend charts


----------



## Kaiecee

Lol thanks


----------



## OhHappyZ

greenarcher said:


> Happy - so are the temps you have on there now the ones you actually got, or the adjusted ones? I wouldn't adjust them, I've heard it can be really inaccurate if you try to adjust for the different temp times. Hang in there!

The temps I have now are my very first temps. The past two days I took like three different temps because they were so low and I was wondering if maybe the thermometer tip was still cold and affecting my temps.


----------



## Kaiecee

OHHappyZ
I warm up my thermometer before I take my temp each time that was its always accurate and that my air conditioner isn't affecting how cold it is.


----------



## OhHappyZ

That's kind of what I was thinking. If I don't get my bfp this cycle, I am going to start temping vaginally. My charts are always so erratic, so it is confusing. And sometimes my thermometer beeps right away (which I _know_ isn't long enough), and sometimes it takes so long that I nearly drift back to sleep (which has to be more accurate). So I don't know if it is a thermometer issue or a me issue.


----------



## Kaiecee

OhHappyZ said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking. If I don't get my bfp this cycle, I am going to start temping vaginally. My charts are always so erratic, so it is confusing. And sometimes my thermometer beeps right away (which I _know_ isn't long enough), and sometimes it takes so long that I nearly drift back to sleep (which has to be more accurate). So I don't know if it is a thermometer issue or a me issue.

Vaginally is more accurate but I just warm mine up and mine always beeps and it has a long beep when done 

Well I hope you ov'ed and get your bfp this month


----------



## Sweetmama26

Choco - sorry about AF Hun that really sucks ass

Oh happy - sorry your FF is being so frustrating along with your temping, hopefully your cycle isn't too too long 

Kk - thanks!!

AFM: I got a nice temp jump this morning so hopefully I'll get another one tomorrow then I'll get my crosshairs which would be very nice, I got some more EWCM today after having creamy CM yesterday, I dunno what's up with that.


----------



## OhHappyZ

My cm has acted like that too. So weird. But the temp jump is promising! FX for you sweet.


----------



## tinymumma

Choco, I'm so sorry love :hugs: How dare she come early! She was supposed to stay away! I have everything crossed for you for next cycle xxx 

OhH, so sorry FF is giving you grief <3 I think temping vaginally next time might give you a better chart. It is the most accurate way but I think a lot of people prefer oral. I know I do. Remember to not change halfway through your cycles though as that can makes things a little skewy. I personally don't use OPKS because of the fact you can have multipule surges before you even O. As well as surges through the TWW and before AF which gives a lot of ladies false hope. This whole jazz does take a while to get into the swing of things :hugs: Also sorry to hear about the Fertiltea :( I've never heard of it but from what Kk has provided, it sounds like it could be the root of the problem. It's unfortunate that the website doesn't inform you of such things (how certain herbs can affect a normal cycle) :( What a rip xxx The best thing you can do lovely is keep up with the healthy eating, pineapple core is still good and just keep that positivity flowing gorgeous xx You will get your little baby, I promise you xx Don't let the disappointment dull your shine doll :hugs: You're a diamond and when you shine bright, your little baby will see that and be drawn to you :hugs: Good luck xx 

Kaiecee, good luck for this cycle xx Praying the Clomid works for you this time round xx You said you O already? So does the Clomid Jusy encourage good eggs, or? Just curious :) Also, no question is a silly question darl xx Knowledge is power and we're all powerful women :hugs: 

Matts, big hugs to you gorgeous girl xxx Time to start fresh and new. New cycle without the worry of the last :hugs: I have everything so tightly crossed that this cycle will bring you your much deserved rainbow baby xxx 

Glong, yay for 3+!! Weeee, I bet that has lifted some of your anxiety xx Much love to you and beanie xx 

Green and Les, how're you two lovelies travelling? :hugs:

Sweet, yay for temp rise!! :happydance: Come on temps, keep rising! To that potential beanie, do your thing! We're all rooting for you xx

AFM, starting to see that darn hope again D: I know I'm just setting myself up to fail but this cycle I haven't really been liking for any symtpoms to be honest. Yesterday (possibly 7 DPO) I had some strong pinching in my left ovary area. Brushed it off. Then last night I had a dream that I had spotting?! It's very rare for me to dream as it is because of medication I used to take. Woke up this morning to a very full bladder and that left ovary area felt almost like I had a prickle in there? Now that I think of it I felt it quite a lot yesterday. Haven't really noticed much O pains this TWW, unlike all the others. AF is due either tomorrow or the day after. So even if all that was a beanie, my body probably won't register it and it will be flushed away. But no matter, she's not here yet, so I'm still in the game, right? ;) 

Much love to all and plenty of :dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Teeny I hope this is it for you sweets


----------



## ProudArmyWife

There's always hope until the witch shows tiny!! Fingers crossed for you :flower:

Feeling pretty bad this afternoon :sick: guess I jinxed myself talking about how good I was feeling :haha:


----------



## tinymumma

Sweet, thank you beautiful :hugs: 

Proud, oh no! Sorry lovely xx I hope this is just a wave and it passes quickly :hugs:


----------



## greenarcher

Tiny, 2 or 3 days is enough to keep AF from coming, so if 7DPO you implanted, I think you're in good shape :) FX she stays away! When are you planning on testing? Day after late?


----------



## tinymumma

greenarcher said:


> Tiny, 2 or 3 days is enough to keep AF from coming, so if 7DPO you implanted, I think you're in good shape :) FX she stays away! When are you planning on testing? Day after late?

I really hope so! Although I know deep down, AF will show. I just need the hope to keep me sane, lol. 
If she doesn't show up, I don't know what I'll do to be honest :haha: I think if she hasn't shown by this time next week, I'll test. For all I know I could have a normal LP this month, lol. Plus I could have O'd later (more likely), so it's really just a guessing game at the moment


----------



## Kaiecee

tinymumma said:


> Choco, I'm so sorry love :hugs: How dare she come early! She was supposed to stay away! I have everything crossed for you for next cycle xxx
> 
> OhH, so sorry FF is giving you grief <3 I think temping vaginally next time might give you a better chart. It is the most accurate way but I think a lot of people prefer oral. I know I do. Remember to not change halfway through your cycles though as that can makes things a little skewy. I personally don't use OPKS because of the fact you can have multipule surges before you even O. As well as surges through the TWW and before AF which gives a lot of ladies false hope. This whole jazz does take a while to get into the swing of things :hugs: Also sorry to hear about the Fertiltea :( I've never heard of it but from what Kk has provided, it sounds like it could be the root of the problem. It's unfortunate that the website doesn't inform you of such things (how certain herbs can affect a normal cycle) :( What a rip xxx The best thing you can do lovely is keep up with the healthy eating, pineapple core is still good and just keep that positivity flowing gorgeous xx You will get your little baby, I promise you xx Don't let the disappointment dull your shine doll :hugs: You're a diamond and when you shine bright, your little baby will see that and be drawn to you :hugs: Good luck xx
> 
> Kaiecee, good luck for this cycle xx Praying the Clomid works for you this time round xx You said you O already? So does the Clomid Jusy encourage good eggs, or? Just curious :) Also, no question is a silly question darl xx Knowledge is power and we're all powerful women :hugs:
> 
> Matts, big hugs to you gorgeous girl xxx Time to start fresh and new. New cycle without the worry of the last :hugs: I have everything so tightly crossed that this cycle will bring you your much deserved rainbow baby xxx
> 
> Glong, yay for 3+!! Weeee, I bet that has lifted some of your anxiety xx Much love to you and beanie xx
> 
> Green and Les, how're you two lovelies travelling? :hugs:
> 
> Sweet, yay for temp rise!! :happydance: Come on temps, keep rising! To that potential beanie, do your thing! We're all rooting for you xx
> 
> AFM, starting to see that darn hope again D: I know I'm just setting myself up to fail but this cycle I haven't really been liking for any symtpoms to be honest. Yesterday (possibly 7 DPO) I had some strong pinching in my left ovary area. Brushed it off. Then last night I had a dream that I had spotting?! It's very rare for me to dream as it is because of medication I used to take. Woke up this morning to a very full bladder and that left ovary area felt almost like I had a prickle in there? Now that I think of it I felt it quite a lot yesterday. Haven't really noticed much O pains this TWW, unlike all the others. AF is due either tomorrow or the day after. So even if all that was a beanie, my body probably won't register it and it will be flushed away. But no matter, she's not here yet, so I'm still in the game, right? ;)
> 
> Much love to all and plenty of :dust:

Well I think it gives better eggs because with my 2nd son I not using any protection for a year with my ex and never got pregnant,but did on 1st month of clomid.


----------



## lesondemavie

AF started yesterday for me. Between here and another site, I had 6 cycle buddies and all 6 ended up with BFPs, and on top of that 3 more girls not far behind all with BFPs. I feel like the last one chosen in a game of Red Rover. I've been taking a step back and trying to relax a bit more. Not that I think that will make it happen. It's just what my heart needs right now. I still have a plan for this cycle, but I'm going to cool it more on the bd schedule and the temping. Thankfully the house is a great distraction.

Much love to all and all the best <3


----------



## greenarcher

So sorry to hear, les :hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

lesondemavie said:


> AF started yesterday for me. Between here and another site, I had 6 cycle buddies and all 6 ended up with BFPs, and on top of that 3 more girls not far behind all with BFPs. I feel like the last one chosen in a game of Red Rover. I've been taking a step back and trying to relax a bit more. Not that I think that will make it happen. It's just what my heart needs right now. I still have a plan for this cycle, but I'm going to cool it more on the bd schedule and the temping. Thankfully the house is a great distraction.
> 
> Much love to all and all the best <3

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tinymumma

Les, biggest of :hugs: sweetheart xx Do what is right for you beautiful xx You will get there :hugs: Sending you lots of love xx 

Kaiecee, I've heard that too. Some people have told me to ask my doctor about it but since I'm bfing, pretty sure it's out of the question for me. I'm 99.99% sure though, it's not my eggs that are the problems, rather just ow progesterone from bfing. Good luck to you gorgeous xx I hope the meds don't give you any yuckky side effects xx 

AFM, AF is due from today onwards. Woke up with that odd feeling in my left side again. But also feeling very strange down there. I have a feeling the :witch: will make her appearance today. She usually arrives first thing in the morning and hasn't yet but I'm not doubting her arrival yet. I don't get any clear signs (cramps and such) until she is already flowing. Still haven't been able to speak to hubby about the baby making situation yet. Kind of frustrated with him at the moment. He seems to have misplaced his phone and instead of coming home yesterday, went to the BIL's to try and get their bosses number and couldn't, so drove to where he thought they were working (good on him). No one was on that site, so he left and ended up driving past a pub that had poker on. Of course he played and he won. He seems to think it is all ok because the prize was a $1'500 ticket to a poker game on the coast with a million dollar prize pool. Not very impressed. 
It just frustrates me that a man who is almost 30 is so darn irresponsible. I hate being the grown up all the time. Sick of him constantly saying he needs a break when he can go out to the pub and do whatever he wants, while I can rarely ever do anything. He is always saying if I stopped bfing Leo, then I could do whatever I want. He just doesn't understand. Grrrr. 
Yup, AF is definitely on her way, lol. Very emotional at the moment. Just feel like I don't even want to control my hurt, angry, resentment at the moment. I'm sick of having to be the one that's always positive and cool, calm and collected, when he's always negative and cranky. I'm sick of him constantly saying no one cares about him, no one gives him a break, no one helps him, when all of his issues are his own to fix. He is always so negative and full of bad emotions because he's waiting for someone to fix his years of irresponsibility and stuff ups, when he is the only one who can change them!! 
Rant over :haha: Sorry ladies xx 

How is everyone today? Has anyone heard or seen Kitty lately? I wonder how she's going. 

How're our new mamas going? 

Lots of love and heart hugs to all xxx


----------



## greenarcher

Are you sure you're not married to my husband? ;) 

Talk to him again. I find every time my husband and I talk (I'm usually in tears), we're an amazing team for the next few weeks. I have a really hard time vocalizing my issues, so try to think of what to discuss in advance. The hardest part is staying rational. We'll be talking and I'll be crying, but I'll acknowledge when he makes a good point, and he doesn't try to down play my complaints. You can't let yourself get frustrated. It's hard, I know, but keep trying.


----------



## tinymumma

greenarcher said:


> Are you sure you're not married to my husband? ;)
> 
> Talk to him again. I find every time my husband and I talk (I'm usually in tears), we're an amazing team for the next few weeks. I have a really hard time vocalizing my issues, so try to think of what to discuss in advance. The hardest part is staying rational. We'll be talking and I'll be crying, but I'll acknowledge when he makes a good point, and he doesn't try to down play my complaints. You can't let yourself get frustrated. It's hard, I know, but keep trying.

:rofl: So it's not just mine then? I guess that whole men mature later than women thing, had some truth to it :haha: 

I'm going to talk to him tonight. I'm not going to let myself back out of it. There's no point in me sitting here being all sad and sorry for myself when I can just open my mouth. 
I also have issues with expressing how I feel. Because of my ABI, I find it really difficult to relay what is going on in my brain. It usually comes out totally wrong and nothing like what I wanted to say at all. I need to pause a lot and that tends to frustrate DH. Patience and understanding really isn't one of his strong points &#128580;
There are a few other things that I want to speak to him about as well but obviously baby making is at the top of the list. 

How're you feeling lovely?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tiny :hugs: sorry DH is acting like that! Mine can be immature sometimes too :dohh: but like green we usually hash it out and then we are good for a while. Def do t back down though. It's good to express yourself and be heard. I hope it goes well and he is receptive :hugs:


----------



## tinymumma

ProudArmyWife said:


> Tiny :hugs: sorry DH is acting like that! Mine can be immature sometimes too :dohh: but like green we usually hash it out and then we are good for a while. Def do t back down though. It's good to express yourself and be heard. I hope it goes well and he is receptive :hugs:

Thank you lovely xx I don't have very high hopes for a good conversation. He's very, I'm right, no one can change my mind, get cross because you're not saying I'm right, kind of person. It makes things a little difficult. I hate that I'm so understanding of why he is the way he is. It's like because I've spent so much time forgiving him and making excuses for him, he just goes with it and does and says whatever he wants and expects me to just "understand" like always but leaves me still unheard and upset. 
I really hope he's receptive tonight. Otherwise I think I might explode, lol


----------



## greenarcher

I hope so too. Relationships require compromise, and if he won't work with you, then he's going to be hard to live with


----------



## Sweetmama26

Tiny - how did your conversation go? Sorry your DH is being a butthead

AFM: I'm fatigued and I got my cross hairs today, have experienced heartburn now for a couple of days ugh


----------



## glong88

Had scan today.

Saw sac and you but no baby . Said I was between 5 and 5 and half weeks which is where I put myself. 

Back in 2 weeks to hopefully find baby


----------



## ProudArmyWife

How did the talk go tiny? 

Sweet hope this is your month darling! 

afm currently feeling as though someone has used my boobs as punching bags :haha: nausea is hit or miss but generally takes place in the afternoon and still soooo exhausted all the time! I go for my intake appt in a week and will schedule my first midwife appt and most I'm hoping I'll get to schedule ultrasound that day as well. I know I still have a ways to go until I get the ultrasound but it'll be nice to have a date to count down to :haha:


----------



## greenarcher

Great news from our two mommies! Hope everything went well, tiny!

Yay for CH, sweet!

3 DPO here, twiddling thumbs


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thats great news glong. Hope the next 2 weeks goes quickly so you can see the little flickering heartbeat next ultrasound. 
A date to look forward to is always nice, proud. Having a goal helps me not go crazy!!

Afm just waiting for af to leave. Will start opks on cd 13, even though I know it won't be positive until between cd17 and 19.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi ladies, how're you all doing?

Tiny I'm sorry things are so hard right now :( I hope your talk goes well Hun :hugs:

Green and Sweet hope you ladies are doing OK too.

Glong, glad to hear scan showed something, here's to seeing bean at the next one!

Proud lol the boobs thing was me yesterday, they hurt all afternoon! So I have been worrying myself as had the same literally like one (faint) spot on underwear same as Friday on Mon and Tues afternoon, making me crazy as it's barely even there - it's a squinter. None today though so trying to stay hopeful. My first doctor's appointment isn't til next Thursday so I have to hang on til then :(

Hope everyone else is doing OK :hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Curiosity if it's just a small brown spot Hun I wouldnt worry to much. I haven't seen anymore myself since that one spot that one day but I would go with its probably just baby snuggling in tight &#128516;&#128516; 

Your appt is the 30th then? Mine is the 29th but like I said it's just the booking appt where you do paperwork and sit down with the nurse to discuss some stuff. The main thing I'm looking forward to is scheduling that first ultrasound!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Hun! I think as there's no pain and same time of day hopefully it is just due to implantation! I'm glad you had no more :) eek how exciting you got your booking appt! My doctor's appointment won't even be that but hopefully they will give me all the details so I contact the midwife and go through it all. I bet you're excited? :D


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm excited because it makes it feel more real I guess as if the agonizing breast pain, extreme exhaustion, constant peeing, extreme hunger and occasional nausea hasn't made it real enough :rofl:

Dd2s birthday party is his weekend and her actual birthday is on Monday so the time should pass fairly quickly between now and then (I hope at least :haha: )


----------



## tinymumma

Green, how're you feeling today lovie? 

Proud, yay for booking appointment!! It was a real shock with my son how all those processes work. I wanted to have monitored bloods and regular ultrasounds to make sure everything was OK. Of course I was laughed off and told to wait until 12 weeks! 3 doctors later, I got an early scan at 7+3 and it was amazing. The a referral to a midwife for 12 weeks to do all the forms and boring stuff and book my next scan. Very keen to go through it all again and I'm going to make sure the doctor specifies in my referral to have the same midwife because she was an angel!! So exited for your scan lovely!!! Make sure you post pics!! :hugs: 

Curiosity, the spots sound fine to me lovely xxx I always found that whenever I noticed any, I would just know, in my gut, you know? They sound like nothing to me though, make sure you're staying hydrated and not pushing yourself too hard xx Snuggle in tight little beanie!! Are you excited for the doc appointment? Maybe they will order a scan because of the spotting? That would be fun! You might even be able to see a heartbeat! Getting ahead of myself though, lol. Just so excited for you!!! 
Lots of love xx 

AFM, no AF yesterday, so expecting her today, as that's when she arrived last cycle. 10 DPO today and I usually don't get any indication ie: cramps, until she actually here but I'm having some pretty uncomfortable cramps this morning. I have a liner on but haven't been to the bathroom except for first thing this morning as I want to live in my happy like denial bubble :haha: 
As for talking to hubby, guess what happened? Lol, I'm so terrible. I was about to put Bub in the bath and he was laying on the couch with us while Family Feud finished and he started flinging his legs around, right around hubbys family jewels (of course, lol). Then he says, "careful buddy. Mum wants another baby and we haven't really been preventing so I need all the little guys I have"?????!!!!! I was stunned, thinking now I'm definitely bringing it up but of course he fell asleep while I was putting Bub down. He just loves to confuse the pants off me! 

Lots of love everyone xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hehe Proud hope time flies!! I can't wait for it to feel more real :happydance:

Tiny, thank you so much lovely lady <3 I am cautiously hopeful, though worried, I am going to see about an early scan and if not we're going to book one privately at 8 weeks :) so pleased to hear you've not had AF Hun! I so so hope it's a good sign, you'll have us all on the edge of our seats for the next few days hehe, GOOD LUCK hunnie :hugs::dust:


----------



## tinymumma

~curiosity~ said:


> Hehe Proud hope time flies!! I can't wait for it to feel more real :happydance:
> 
> Tiny, thank you so much lovely lady <3 I am cautiously hopeful, though worried, I am going to see about an early scan and if not we're going to book one privately at 8 weeks :) so pleased to hear you've not had AF Hun! I so so hope it's a good sign, you'll have us all on the edge of our seats for the next few days hehe, GOOD LUCK hunnie :hugs::dust:

Oooh, how exciting!! 8 weeks would be prefect for a scan!! Especially if you have the option for 3D. It's truly amazing xxx Worrying is totally understandable honey xx I'm sure everything is perfect though xxx :hugs: 
Hahaha, I'm going a little insane, looking up what my hcg would be if I did implant at 7 DPO and when I would be able to test and what level your hcg has to be for your body to stop AF :haha: TMI but need to do a bm and procrastinating because if AF is just being slow, that usually hurries her along. I want to know if she will arrive or not but I also want to stay in denial! Haha


----------



## greenarcher

Excited for you! That sounds promising Tiny! Don't put off the talk too long :) I hope AF stays away, keep us posted!


----------



## Kaiecee

All of a sudden I feel like throwing up,dizzy but I don't think I ov'ed yet I should Friday/Saturday, must be the clomid but wow this


----------



## ~curiosity~

Tiny I know what it's like, I really didn't want to test as the more hopeful you get the more scary it is!! :test: hehe I really hope this is your month :) if not though Hun, now you can get your B6 and stuff in order to make the next cycle a really healthy one. Sounds like DH is on board too :)

Green hope you're good!

Kaiecee sounds like clomid is doing wonders, fingers crossed!


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope I don't puke on dh tonight lol dtd


----------



## Kaiecee

Again this month got ewcm with some brown right before ov.
Anyone else?


----------



## tinymumma

Oh no Kaiecee. So sorry to hear you're not feeling well lovie xxx :hugs: 
I sometimes get spotting with ewcm, on my 7 week loss cycle and my sons cycle. I think of it as my body's sign of a healthy egg release. 
O spotting can happen before, during or after O. Hopefully your symptoms settle down soon lovely xx I've noticed a lot of ladies on Clomid have some pretty horrid side effects :hugs: Hopefully it's all worth it in the end for you gorgeous xxx


----------



## greenarcher

Tiny I saw in the other thread that you had string yellowish cm, and Ive heard that's a good sign! Any sign of her?


----------



## greenarcher

Sorry you're not feeling well, kc! I haven't noticed spotting around o, but I've heard it's not uncommon. Hope it's a good sign


----------



## tinymumma

greenarcher said:


> Tiny I saw in the other thread that you had string yellowish cm, and Ive heard that's a good sign! Any sign of her?

I really hope so!! No sign yet. Cramps have gone. Feeling wet and it's just that weird cm. I'm sure I've seen it before though. More around O time I think, so not too sure. Nips have been sore too. I noticed it yesterday but chalked it up to it being cold but it's nice and warm inside today.


----------



## OhHappyZ

I still don't even know if I o'd but all day I've had a weird pinching/twitch in my vagina. So weird. Anyone ever experience something like that?


----------



## Kaiecee

tinymumma said:


> Oh no Kaiecee. So sorry to hear you're not feeling well lovie xxx :hugs:
> I sometimes get spotting with ewcm, on my 7 week loss cycle and my sons cycle. I think of it as my body's sign of a healthy egg release.
> O spotting can happen before, during or after O. Hopefully your symptoms settle down soon lovely xx I've noticed a lot of ladies on Clomid have some pretty horrid side effects :hugs: Hopefully it's all worth it in the end for you gorgeous xxx

As of now it was only once but thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## Sweetmama26

KC - Sorry that your not feeling so hot. Hope this is your month :)

Tiny - Well at least he mentioned it so maybe he is on board to try. Hope you get to talk to him soon.

AFM: I got a nice beautiful temp rise this morning and I am so happy about that. I have been feeling a bit nauseous today but nothing really out of ordinary, except for the heartburn again and twingy nipples.


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy just noticed your ch congrats :)


----------



## tinymumma

OhH, yay for crosshairs!! I sometimes get feelings like that. Don't know why though, sorry lovely :hugs: Loads and loads of :dust: to you beautiful xx Fx'd this is your cycle &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Kaiecee, how're you feeling today love? I hope, better? 

Sweet, Fx'd those temps keep going up and up :) It's all sounding very promising xx Good luck sweetness xx 

AFM, AF is still a no show. 11 DPO today, so still not allowing myself to get hopeful, just yet. I would expect the Vitex to be pretty built up in my system by now, so who knows. Plus I don't even know when I O'd so it's a little tricky. I wrote down the symtpoms I can remember yesterday and I did have some strong O pains while doing shopping on cd 20, so it's possible I O'd later but it's hard too tell since my O pains start and last for so long. If she isn't here by Monday though, I will be taking a test. I had some pretty strong cramps yesterday. The started off as AF cramps and then in the afternoon they turned more lightening like and I felt this stabbing, prickle feeling right under my public bone on the left side? Yesterday would have either been 10 or 6 DPO. God, why did I stop temping :dohh: lol. 

Lots of love ladies xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Crossing my fingers she stays away tiny!!!!


:dust:


----------



## greenarcher

Sounds promising Tiny! Can't wait for Monday's test!


----------



## Kaiecee

Tiny
Good luck for tomorrow 
Dtd last night with dh and this morning I'm feeling a little sore but ov should be today or tomorrow if it's the same as last month


----------



## tinymumma

Proud, thank you beautiful xx How're you feeling today? 

Green, thank you sweetheart :hugs: I see you're in your TWW! How're you feeling gorgeous? 

Kaiecee, thank you lively xx Fx'd, O happens soon for you xx I always get a little tender when hubs and I DTD a few times close together. Best of luck honey xx


----------



## greenarcher

Great timing KC! Dang you do have a short cycle, lucky! Hope your hooha feels better!

Tiny - I'm 4 DPO, nothing going here! My good friend had her IVF embryo transfer on Friday, and she's going in for same day bloods on July 1. I told her I would test on the same day with her! It's the only thing that's going to keep me from POAS next week :haha:


----------



## greenarcher

I'm so nervous for her! It's her 2nd transfer, and this time they got the embryo tested to ensure no chromosomal anomalies. They didn't want to know the sex hehe 

She's not going to POAS early because she's taking some micro HCG injections that could give false positive


----------



## tinymumma

Green, Oooh, I hope it all turns out wonderfully for her! You too of course :hugs: How exciting would it be if you and your bestie were pregnant at the same time? :cloud9: 
Truck loads of :dust: for the both of you xx


----------



## greenarcher

I really really really hope we're bump buddies. And you too!


----------



## tinymumma

greenarcher said:


> I really really really hope we're bump buddies. And you too!

Here's to hoping. Tempted to ask hubby to grab me a few tests on his way home from work.


----------



## greenarcher

Do it!!


----------



## tinymumma

greenarcher said:


> Do it!!

:rofl: So very tempted but it's so conflicting!! I don't want to see a BFN but then at the same time, I want to know for sure so I can relax and expect AF instead of running to the loo every 5 minutes to check if I'm bleeding yet :dohh:


----------



## OhHappyZ

Green when do you plan on testing? We are only a day apart! Let's do it together lol. But I'm the type that waits till after AF is due :haha: I'm too afraid of a false positive!


----------



## chocolatechip

Haven't been in here for a few days because I was REALLY upset about AF on Monday, but I'm feeling slightly better now. I have actually booked an appointment with my doctor this week to ask him about the lack of EWCM ever since the miscarriage. I used to have soooo much but I've had 2 regular periods since the chemical pregnancy and I've been desert dry.

Is that normal?


----------



## Kaiecee

chocolatechip said:


> Haven't been in here for a few days because I was REALLY upset about AF on Monday, but I'm feeling slightly better now. I have actually booked an appointment with my doctor this week to ask him about the lack of EWCM ever since the miscarriage. I used to have soooo much but I've had 2 regular periods since the chemical pregnancy and I've been desert dry.
> 
> Is that normal?

I think that can be very normal maybe it takes time to come back,
Have you tried preseed I know it's for exactly for that is due I might actually get it,it's a little pricy but I have ewcm but sometimes I get too sore.


----------



## greenarcher

I don't think it could hurt to ask your doc, choc. Are you drinking a lot of water? If so, I got nothing else for you. 

Happy, I'm testing on July 1! I'll be 12 dpo


----------



## OhHappyZ

Me too!!! Perfect! Maybe we can skype each other bahahah


----------



## tinymumma

Choco, I'm sure it's nothing to worry about lovely xx It's very rare for me to see ewcm. I agree in Preseed if it's worrying you. As well as making sure you're well hydrated and I've also heard evening primrose oil helps? 

Green and Oh, how exciting!!! Best of luck beautiful ladies :dust: :hugs: 

I'm going absolutely bonkers over here. Still no AF, just stringy cm. I had some lightening crotch while doing the dishes as well as some random cramps throughout today but no bleeding? I've been to the bathroom more than normal today as well. Argh, I really want to test but then I think, what if it's a bfn. If it is, I'll still be going crazy wondering if it's too early. I'm practically ripping my hair out. One minute I'm telling myself to relax, if I'm pregnant, then I may as well just wait until I'm well and truly late, so to avoid any test confusion but I want to know!!! :dohh:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm thinking this month I won't test until I'm at least 2 days late I hate wasting $$$$ 
It's easier said then done.


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm going to start testing on the 29th I'll be 10 DPO by then :) figure that's as good a time as any to test


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tiny omg omg I really really hope she stays away lovely!! You have so much more will power than I do :haha: 

Green how sweet for your friend! I was bump buddies with my best friend in 2010 when I was pregnant with dd1 and it was so much fun!

Happy and sweet can't wait for you girls to test hope you both get :bfp: 

Chocolate I don't have much advice but I wanted to send :hugs: :hugs:

Afm I'm exhausted! We had a huge inspection at work yesterday so that was stressful but thankfully it's over and we passed. I'll be going to work today and then coming home to clean house and bake some cupcakes as dd2 has her birthday party tomorrow and then she actually turns 3 on Monday. So lots of things to keep me busy between now and my appt on Wednesday. I'm just kind of trucking along :haha: I've been super bloated lately which is no fun my pants aren't fitting right :dohh: at least I wear scrubs to work which are basically like pajamas :haha:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Proud thanks, I had a dip today at 5 DPO so I'm hoping that's a implantation dip :) nothing much to report except I'm gassy as all get out now among bad heartburn


----------



## Kaiecee

Can someone tell me why I didn't get crosshairs on my chart yet? I was definitely ov'ing....feeling confused


----------



## OhHappyZ

Kaiecee, it I probably waiting for it to go higher so it knows where to out the coverline.


----------



## greenarcher

Happy, haha! That's awesome! Hopefully we'll have 3 BFPs!

Tiny! You're already late!! What is properly late?! Test girl test!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I agree with green! Test tiny test :haha:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Good luck Green, sweetmama, happy, kaiecee and everyone else in the tww. Let the :bfp:s keep rolling in!

Chocolate chip I'm sorry you're feeling like that hunnie :hugs: I used Conceiveplus and Preseed is good too, I've seen posts where ladies with no ewcm have conceived using them. It is doable and you can and will get there :)

Tiny, I am so excited for you to test!! It's all sounding so promising :happydance: can't wait to find out your result!

Proud sounds like pregnancy is progressing well for you! I worried last night as had cramps all evening, was tired and just generally didn't feel brilliant. I can't wait for ms to kick in though as I need that reassurance. I got 2-3 on my test exactly a week from 1-2 so I'm taking it as a good sign even with having that barely there spotting and wishing it was 3+!! I'm 5 weeks 1 day today though so suppose it is about right xx

Lots of :dust: to everyone
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160624_065702904.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kaiecee

OhHappyZ said:


> Kaiecee, it I probably waiting for it to go higher so it knows where to out the coverline.

Thanks I checked and I should ov today and my temps will get higher.


----------



## Kaiecee

~curiosity~ said:


> Good luck Green, sweetmama, happy, kaiecee and everyone else in the tww. Let the :bfp:s keep rolling in!
> 
> Chocolate chip I'm sorry you're feeling like that hunnie :hugs: I used Conceiveplus and Preseed is good too, I've seen posts where ladies with no ewcm have conceived using them. It is doable and you can and will get there :)
> 
> Tiny, I am so excited for you to test!! It's all sounding so promising :happydance: can't wait to find out your result!
> 
> Proud sounds like pregnancy is progressing well for you! I worried last night as had cramps all evening, was tired and just generally didn't feel brilliant. I can't wait for ms to kick in though as I need that reassurance. I got 2-3 on my test exactly a week from 1-2 so I'm taking it as a good sign even with having that barely there spotting and wishing it was 3+!! I'm 5 weeks 1 day today though so suppose it is about right xx
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## greenarcher

kksy9b said:


> Hello ladies! I'm a few days early getting this thread going but am too anxious not to!
> 
> Whether this is your first month trying or you have been trying for awhile, all are welcome here. I love this forum because we are a group of women who comfort during the hard times, celebrate the joyous and provide a safe place for one another.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all and hope that each of us gets a beautiful BFP by the end of the month! Let me know when you are testing and will get you added on our list!
> 
> A bit about myself- I have one DS who turns 2 in April. He weaned last September and I am still trying to get my cycles back to normal (anovulatory and short LP cycles have been my norm for the past few months). FF gave me my CH today so it looks like I might have ovulated this time! Just waiting for AF to show up and then we will be trying! Totally going to be a POAS addict and will probably start testing around 7-8 dpo.
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Some links that I always liked:
> 
> Due Date Calculator
> 
> Signs and Symptom Spotting
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> :dust:
> 
> *Testers:*
> tinymumma
> kittykat7210
> chocolatechip
> arturia
> Sweetmama26
> OhHappyZ
> greenarcher
> lesondemavie
> mattsgirl
> JesLynne
> Newbie54
> Kaiecee
> kpk
> 
> 
> *Future Testers:*
> MissYogi
> jwilly
> 
> *March - 1 BFP*
> lilesMom :bfp: Due Dec 3, 2016 :yellow:
> 
> *April - 3 BFPs*
> AliJo :bfp: Due Jan 3, 2017 :yellow:
> Banana10 :bfp: Due Jan 8, 2017 :yellow:
> kksy9b :bfp: Due Jan 9, 2017 :yellow:
> 
> *June- 3 BFPs*
> glong88 :bfp: Due Feb 19, 2017 :yellow:
> curiosity :bfp: Due Feb 23, 2017 :yellow:
> ProudArmyWife :bfp: Due Feb 26, 2017 :yellow:
> 
> *Angels Remembered *
> kittykat7210 :angel:
> chocolatechip :angel:
> jwilly :angel:
> glong88 :angel:
> mattsgirl :angel:
> Sweetmama26 :angel:
> 
> *Waiting to hear from *
> Rein
> Shorman
> Weebles
> robinsonmom
> Avalanche
> mrs unicorn

Did all of our May BFPs end up being angels?!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Green - really hope not :( so so sad.

Thank you kaiecee :) all the very best luck Hun, hope you get confirmed o soon xx


----------



## tinymumma

Curiosity, yay for 2-3!! Perfect timing xx Sorry you're not feeling well :hugs: It's all worth it in the end lovely xxx So much love to you :happydance: 

Proud, how exciting about DD's birthday!! I hope she has a wonderful day :) Whay a great distraction for you though. Only a few more days to go xx Will they try and find the heartbeat with a Doppler for you at your first appointment? They did that with me but I'm not sure if that's the norm. Lots of love xx 

Green, OhH, so excited for you lovelies xxx Fx'd for some beautiful lines and bump buddies xxx 

Kaiecee, maybe you're AF temps are throwing it off? I usually don't temp whil AF is here as my temps are quite high. OhH is probably right though, FF is probably just trying to figure out where the coverline is. Also, I can't remember but is this your first cycle of Clomid? I remember reading other ladies say that Clomid generally makes people O around cd19? Not sure how much truth there is to that though xxx

AFM, still no AF :happydance: I want to test so bad but judging by pains I had on 10 DPO, it could be too early. The pains I had at 7 DPO, could have just been my regular post O pains, the ones at 10 DPO were very different. If that was implantation it would be too early to test. I am going grocery shopping today though, so will pick up a few FRER and try to hold out until Monday. Only 2 days, so not too bad. 
When hubby got home from work yesterday he caught a look at my bloat and said "that's a baby, your period hasn't come yet, has it"? How he knew, is beyond me. I asked him if, hypothetically I was pregnant, how would he feel. He said he doesn't know. Very helpful :haha: 

Loads of love and dust everyone xx


----------



## greenarcher

OMG WOMAN, WE'RE DYING HERE! 

Test Tiny!! ;) no pressure.

Belle still might be testing Sunday if the spotting goes away. I need more line porn!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Totally agree with green. I need to see me some lines soon.

Today I've had a weird pulsing/fluttering feeling in my uterus. So very very strange and foreign. It stopped me in my tracks today.


----------



## tinymumma

Green :rofl: I'm right there with you darling!! I know I will probably end up testing today, I just like to kid myself haha. If I did implant at 7 DPO, it would show, not so sure about 10 though... We shall see. You ladies wil be the first to know xx 

OhH, look at that temp rise!! It's all sounding very promising gorgeous :dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

tinymumma said:


> Curiosity, yay for 2-3!! Perfect timing xx Sorry you're not feeling well :hugs: It's all worth it in the end lovely xxx So much love to you :happydance:
> 
> Proud, how exciting about DD's birthday!! I hope she has a wonderful day :) Whay a great distraction for you though. Only a few more days to go xx Will they try and find the heartbeat with a Doppler for you at your first appointment? They did that with me but I'm not sure if that's the norm. Lots of love xx
> 
> Green, OhH, so excited for you lovelies xxx Fx'd for some beautiful lines and bump buddies xxx
> 
> Kaiecee, maybe you're AF temps are throwing it off? I usually don't temp whil AF is here as my temps are quite high. OhH is probably right though, FF is probably just trying to figure out where the coverline is. Also, I can't remember but is this your first cycle of Clomid? I remember reading other ladies say that Clomid generally makes people O around cd19? Not sure how much truth there is to that though xxx
> 
> AFM, still no AF :happydance: I want to test so bad but judging by pains I had on 10 DPO, it could be too early. The pains I had at 7 DPO, could have just been my regular post O pains, the ones at 10 DPO were very different. If that was implantation it would be too early to test. I am going grocery shopping today though, so will pick up a few FRER and try to hold out until Monday. Only 2 days, so not too bad.
> When hubby got home from work yesterday he caught a look at my bloat and said "that's a baby, your period hasn't come yet, has it"? How he knew, is beyond me. I asked him if, hypothetically I was pregnant, how would he feel. He said he doesn't know. Very helpful :haha:
> 
> Loads of love and dust everyone xx


I ov'd on cd 17 with a 5-9 cycle on clomid which is about a day or 2 after I usually O but I also was told I could ovulate closer to day 18 or 19 as well because of it.

AFM had a temp dip this morning and I'm right emotional and I have round ligament pain on my right side, heartburn, peed so much today like every 20-30 ish mins, as well as some nausea, yah I'm symptom spotting too much lol it's too early. Could an implantation dip happen around 5dpo?


----------



## tinymumma

Sweetmama26 said:


> tinymumma said:
> 
> 
> Curiosity, yay for 2-3!! Perfect timing xx Sorry you're not feeling well :hugs: It's all worth it in the end lovely xxx So much love to you :happydance:
> 
> Proud, how exciting about DD's birthday!! I hope she has a wonderful day :) Whay a great distraction for you though. Only a few more days to go xx Will they try and find the heartbeat with a Doppler for you at your first appointment? They did that with me but I'm not sure if that's the norm. Lots of love xx
> 
> Green, OhH, so excited for you lovelies xxx Fx'd for some beautiful lines and bump buddies xxx
> 
> Kaiecee, maybe you're AF temps are throwing it off? I usually don't temp whil AF is here as my temps are quite high. OhH is probably right though, FF is probably just trying to figure out where the coverline is. Also, I can't remember but is this your first cycle of Clomid? I remember reading other ladies say that Clomid generally makes people O around cd19? Not sure how much truth there is to that though xxx
> 
> AFM, still no AF :happydance: I want to test so bad but judging by pains I had on 10 DPO, it could be too early. The pains I had at 7 DPO, could have just been my regular post O pains, the ones at 10 DPO were very different. If that was implantation it would be too early to test. I am going grocery shopping today though, so will pick up a few FRER and try to hold out until Monday. Only 2 days, so not too bad.
> When hubby got home from work yesterday he caught a look at my bloat and said "that's a baby, your period hasn't come yet, has it"? How he knew, is beyond me. I asked him if, hypothetically I was pregnant, how would he feel. He said he doesn't know. Very helpful :haha:
> 
> Loads of love and dust everyone xx
> 
> 
> I ov'd on cd 17 with a 5-9 cycle on clomid which is about a day or 2 after I usually O but I also was told I could ovulate closer to day 18 or 19 as well because of it.
> 
> AFM had a temp dip this morning and I'm right emotional and I have round ligament pain on my right side, heartburn, peed so much today like every 20-30 ish mins, as well as some nausea, yah I'm symptom spotting too much lol it's too early. Could an implantation dip happen around 5dpo?Click to expand...

Quite possibly lovely xx It's all sounding very promising. 5 DPO... Not too sure but then I always think that ladies that get BFP's around 7/8/9 DPO, must implant earlier than 6? 

I'm grabbing some tests soon as they're on special. Excited!!


----------



## greenarcher

I think it could! Those are good signs :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I put in 3 temps for the next 3 days and it gave crosshairs and today ov which I knew so that's good thanks girls.


----------



## tinymumma

So mum is taking me shopping, which we do a lot and since she's going to Chemist Warehouse, I'm buying tests from there. Anyway, told her why I want to go there too and she said if I think I'm pregnant wait a FEW WEEKS and then test :rofl: :rofl: 
Just had to share


----------



## Kaiecee

That would drive me nuts lol already tww is do long.


----------



## Sweetmama26

greenarcher said:


> I think it could! Those are good signs :)

I hope you're right Green because I feel like I'm going stupid over here lol. 6DPO and it seems like it's taking forever to get to day 10


----------



## ProudArmyWife

tinymumma said:


> So mum is taking me shopping, which we do a lot and since she's going to Chemist Warehouse, I'm buying tests from there. Anyway, told her why I want to go there too and she said if I think I'm pregnant wait a FEW WEEKS and then test :rofl: :rofl:
> Just had to share


A few WEEKS!!! Was she serious? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Tiny that's hilarious!! A few weeks! M mom is the exact opposite. My last two pregnancies she's said I was pregnant a week before af was due and told me to test.

Afm af just finished, so now I have a week to wait beforr starting opks. YAY more waiting!! Don't you just love waiting :dohh:


----------



## tinymumma

Good morning beautiful ladies xx How is everyone today? &#10084;&#65039;

Sweet, how're you feeling today? Testing day is almost here! 

Matts, it feels like we're always waiting. Waiting for AF to go away, waiting to O, TWW. Lather, rinse, repeat :haha: Fx'd for you beautiful xx I hope this cycle is your magical one xx We're all rooting for you &#10084;&#65039;

So I had an eventful day yesterday. Went and did the shopping with mum (she always insists on taking us so she ca have extra grandson time, lol) and she just happened to be going to Chemist Watehouse, yay. They had a special on the double pack of CB digs, so I grabbed one of those and a 3 pack of FRER. We're lining up and all is fine. I only use cash and remember putting the left over in my wallet after shopping (I had just the right amount, a sign?) When I go to open my wallet to pay for the tests, it isn't there. I go straight into a massive panic attack as there was a huge line behind me and I don't deal well with these sorts of things, I'm hyperventilating and getting very upset. Thankfully the lady knew what was going on and cancelled my order and said she would take care of the others while I went outside to calm down. Then the stupid security guard grabs me and asks to search my bag :dohh: That certainly made the situation better &#128580; I get outside and still can't find the money so I just ask mum to take us home. Then while we're sitting in the car, I find the money. For some reason I put it in the wrong slip in my purse? Very odd. 
So no tests for me and still no AF. 13 DPO today and kicking myself for getting so frantic and acting like a nutcase when I could have just had a proper look in my purse. Might ask hubby to take me there today. Depending on how he's feeling today. 
Otherwise, I'll get mum to take me back tomorrow. 

Lots of love and heart hugs to all &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## greenarcher

That just means the second line will be even darker !


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh gosh tiny :haha: I probably would have panicked too. Maybe you just weren't meant to purchase them yesterday. Maybe you were meant to wait another day :haha: I've been stalking waiting for you to say you tested though. I'm getting super excited for you!! 

Sweet the tww is the worst it feels like it always drags by. I broke down and tested at 8dpo and was shocked when I got that :bfp: I hope the next couple days pass quickly and that you get a :bfp: soon!! 

Matts hope time passes for you! It's def I constant cycle of hurry up and wait :haha: lots of :dust:

Afm had dd2 birthday party today. She had lots of fun but is super wore out and grumpy now :haha: I am exhausted. Everyone left and I laid down and took at 2 hour nap :dohh: been extra nauseous today which is no fun but I guess it makes me actually feel pregnant :haha: tomorrow will be clean the house day as I just don't have it in me tonight. 5 weeks tomorrow and it feels like I've already been pregnant for ages :dohh: guess that's a down side to finding out sooooo early. :haha: only 4 more days till my intake appt :happydance:


----------



## Sweetmama26

tinymumma said:


> Good morning beautiful ladies xx How is everyone today? &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Sweet, how're you feeling today? Testing day is almost here!
> 
> Matts, it feels like we're always waiting. Waiting for AF to go away, waiting to O, TWW. Lather, rinse, repeat :haha: Fx'd for you beautiful xx I hope this cycle is your magical one xx We're all rooting for you &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> So I had an eventful day yesterday. Went and did the shopping with mum (she always insists on taking us so she ca have extra grandson time, lol) and she just happened to be going to Chemist Watehouse, yay. They had a special on the double pack of CB digs, so I grabbed one of those and a 3 pack of FRER. We're lining up and all is fine. I only use cash and remember putting the left over in my wallet after shopping (I had just the right amount, a sign?) When I go to open my wallet to pay for the tests, it isn't there. I go straight into a massive panic attack as there was a huge line behind me and I don't deal well with these sorts of things, I'm hyperventilating and getting very upset. Thankfully the lady knew what was going on and cancelled my order and said she would take care of the others while I went outside to calm down. Then the stupid security guard grabs me and asks to search my bag :dohh: That certainly made the situation better &#128580; I get outside and still can't find the money so I just ask mum to take us home. Then while we're sitting in the car, I find the money. For some reason I put it in the wrong slip in my purse? Very odd.
> So no tests for me and still no AF. 13 DPO today and kicking myself for getting so frantic and acting like a nutcase when I could have just had a proper look in my purse. Might ask hubby to take me there today. Depending on how he's feeling today.
> Otherwise, I'll get mum to take me back tomorrow.
> 
> Lots of love and heart hugs to all &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Nauseous, exhausted and lots of heartburn lol and not to mention I'm anxiously awaiting the 29th 



ProudArmyWife said:


> Oh gosh tiny :haha: I probably would have panicked too. Maybe you just weren't meant to purchase them yesterday. Maybe you were meant to wait another day :haha: I've been stalking waiting for you to say you tested though. I'm getting super excited for you!!
> 
> Sweet the tww is the worst it feels like it always drags by. I broke down and tested at 8dpo and was shocked when I got that :bfp: I hope the next couple days pass quickly and that you get a :bfp: soon!!
> 
> Matts hope time passes for you! It's def I constant cycle of hurry up and wait :haha: lots of :dust:
> 
> Afm had dd2 birthday party today. She had lots of fun but is super wore out and grumpy now :haha: I am exhausted. Everyone left and I laid down and took at 2 hour nap :dohh: been extra nauseous today which is no fun but I guess it makes me actually feel pregnant :haha: tomorrow will be clean the house day as I just don't have it in me tonight. 5 weeks tomorrow and it feels like I've already been pregnant for ages :dohh: guess that's a down side to finding out sooooo early. :haha: only 4 more days till my intake appt :happydance:


I broke down and tested today 6DPO BFN of course lmao


----------



## OhHappyZ

Tiny that's so funny! I've been there done that lol

Random: My right nipple is a crazy dark purple but my left nipple looks normal pinkish. Weird or normal?


----------



## Kaiecee

2dpo
Started my Brazil nuts & pinapplw with core to help for better implantation hope it works this time, worked eith Isley and Mackenzie first month I tried fx.


----------



## tinymumma

Proud, so glad DD's birthday went well xx I hope she had an amazing day. Your appointment day is almost here!! How exciting &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Sweet, only a few more days to go now lovely xxx I have everything crossed for you xx 

OhH, how strange. I've never heard of that. Hoping it's a good sign!! 

Kaiecee, loads of :dust: honey xx 

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all xx 

I got a test today. They didn't have any FRER :( This test is 25mIu. Silly packaging says it can be used 7-10 days after conception!!! At 25 that made me laugh out loud right in the chemist haha. Will use it with FMU tomorrow and you ladies will be the first to know!! I've iit the final countdown playing in my head :rofl: Depending on what the test says I will be grabbing some FRER and CB Digis on Wed/ Thur. Wish me luck lovlies xx


----------



## glong88

Eeeekkkk can't wait to see


----------



## greenarcher

Same!!! I can't believe af is still gone! I have the highest of hopes, and tooooootally think you should test today :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Cant wait!


----------



## lilesMom

Loads of :dust: Xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Eek, can't wait to hear your result Tiny!! Come on :bfp: :happydance:

Sorry about bfn Sweet but you've got plenty of time yet Hun :hugs:

Liles, can't believe you're 17 weeks Hun!! Are you going to find out the gender?


----------



## tinymumma

The verdict is in ladies :happydance: I'm still in shock!! The line came up straight away, before the dye even got to the control window. At first it was grey and shadowy and I was guttered, then as it got closer to the 3 minute mark, it got pinker and pinker!!! I'M PREGNANT!!! 
First pic is at 3, unedited. Second edited and third is at 10 fully dry :happydance: I CANT BELIVE IT!!! 
https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o587/Tinymumma/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsqptecdfp.jpeg
[URL=https://s1149.photobucket.com/user/Tinymumma/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2lmksqmw.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o587/Tinymumma/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2lmksqmw.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]
https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o587/Tinymumma/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpshkfcxzvn.jpeg


----------



## greenarcher

AHHHHHH! YAAAAAAY! Congratulations! I had a good feeling for you! Fx for sticky bean!!!!

YAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Omg tiny I knew it!!!! Eeekk so so excited for you! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## tinymumma

Thank you ladies xxx Obviously still very cautious but as of right now, I have a beanie!!! :cloud9:


----------



## arturia

Congratz tiny!

Ladies, I'm going to fold from this topic. The people I got close to are now pregnant, and after some discussion with my husband we won't be having children. I'll be going on birth control starting next cycle.

Long story short his 'yes' became a 'no' and it's going to stick, because I refuse to believe him if his 'no' transforms back into a 'yes'. His reasoning at last discussion isn't going to change.

For me, having kids is pretty important, so I'm deciding if it's worth it to stick around and bear the resentment towards him. I'm kind of leaning towards 'no' at the moment, but this complicates things terribly. We have an upside down mortgage that we JUST established, we haven't even made the first payment. Neither of us can afford the house on it's own, and I'm not actually willing to destroy us both financially for this. Ugh. I don't know what to do.

In any case, I'm wishing you all the best. I -will- read for responses for a couple days. Maybe I'll be back someday, when I have a new partner or something.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Oh my goodness Tiny, yay yay yay!!! Congratulations my lovely! That is wonderful news :cloud9::cloud9:

I had a sneaky feeling you were :haha:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Arturia we are here for you every step of the way Hun. I'm sorry you're in such a complicated position, hoping and praying you find a resolution. Regardless, we are all here for you xxx:hugs: do you know what has changed his mind?


----------



## tinymumma

Arturia, I'm so sorry. I hope I didn't upset you :hugs: I really hope everything works out for you sweetheart xxx I wish I could jump through the screen and give you the biggest hug right now. We're all here for you but totally understandable if you need time :hugs: I'm sending you so much love. I really hope you can both move through this and have your happy ending. I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## arturia

Curiosity-Judging from his explanation, nothing. He never wanted them in the first place. He only agreed because he thought it would make me happy.


----------



## arturia

tiny - Not at all, I was rooting for you. :)


----------



## ~curiosity~

Arturia I understand, my DH has said the same in the past and it was very hard to hear. Over time he has changed his mind, I can only hope this will be the case with your OH. Regardless, totally understand you needing space from here. Maybe once you've settled in perhaps his outlook will change? I'm so sorry this is all going on for you right now xxx


----------



## arturia

Curiosity - He can't come up with any positive sides to having children. Every time one cries in public he has a grimace of pain. He said he views children as only time and money sinks, with the frustration of needing to get a babysitter even to 'go out for a burger'. And there's the 'always on' aspect of parenting, he says he 'needs his downtime'.

To say I didn't anticipate this going in would be wrong, but we had already invested so much money in marriage and the house that I felt I couldn't turn back anymore without basically flushing tens of thousands down the toilet. We'd had the discussion before getting married (obviously) but at that time he told me he looked forward to parenthood. It's obvious now he either lied, or just assumed he would and didn't do the soul-searching to figure out the truth, and when it came down to the real thing, he realized it was everything he hated.

Tiny - I don't mean to steal your thunder. So sorry.


----------



## ~curiosity~

:hugs::hugs: that is a tough one. Have you got a friend or family member who knows you both well you can speak to? Sometimes it is can be helpful to get an outsider's perspective on the best way forward Xx


----------



## arturia

I have friends, my friends, who used to be his friends but aren't any more because he quit speaking to them. He's not an easy person to live with and manages to irritate just about everyone he deals with on a personal level. He's... not really an easy man to be married to either, which is why divorce is actually highly likely, as soon as I figure out how to manage it logistically without forcing us both into bankruptcy.


----------



## tinymumma

Arturia, don't worry gorgeous xx No thunder stealing at all :hugs: That's so sad :( He could still change his mind lovely xx What's his stance about going back on medication? Maybe since he's still adjusting, things are harder for him to deal with at the moment? I really hope everything works out for you beautiful xxx I know how hard it was for me when hubby said we should wait, it must be so heartbreaking to hear a stern no. 
Having children is a big decision and I know men more focus on the money side, which ultimately is only a small part. Maybe right now, everything is just too overwhelming for him? 
I wish I knew what to say :hugs:


----------



## arturia

tiny-As I said, if he DOES change his mind, I am not inclined to believe him. Changing his mind in this situation more likely equates to 'giving in in order to keep the marriage working' than it does 'realizing he wanted them all along'. I don't want to subject a child to this, especially if the former turns out to be the reality, as it likely will. Either he will ignore the child or we will just divorce later. Better I find someone who actually -wants- to be a parent.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Arturia I am so sorry :hugs: wishing you all the best. I'm sure whatever you decide will be what is best with you. You can't stay in a relationship where you resent your partner. I'm so sorry things turned out this way for you :hugs:


----------



## OhHappyZ

Tiny!!!! Omg I freaking KNEW it!!! How very exciting! I am so happy to follow your journey :kiss:

Arturia :hugs: I am at a loss for words. I am shocked at this turn of events. I totally understand how you'll never be able to trust him again if he flops again. That is an awful web for him to tangle you in. Does he comprehend that you started this life journey with him in order to watch it grow? I am so sorry you are going through this. But hopefully it is all for the better.


----------



## greenarcher

I'm really really sorry to hear this, arturia. I think you're making the right decision in not trusting any change of heart he might make. He would end up resenting you and the children, just as you might resent him if you had no children.

As for the mortgage, is renting an option? Maybe people want a house without the responsibility of ownership. Look at the rental rates in your area. If you could manage a few hundred dollars above your mortgage, I think that's the way to go.


----------



## greenarcher

Happy, your chart looks good! Looking forward to testing with you on Friday!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Green omg this Friday?! Eek ok I'm down. Report back here will we?


----------



## glong88

Congratulations tiny :) what's your EDD


----------



## tinymumma

Green and Oh, excited for your tests!! I will be watching xx &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Glong, 6th March :) I'm thinking about going in and getting my hcg and progesterone levels monitored. It's not routine here but I feel like it will ease my anxiety a little. Not so much the hcg levels but the progesterone, what with my lpd and all. Of course a dating scan as well, which you don't usually get unless you don't know when your lmp was.


----------



## glong88

Yay! Onto March babies already! How exciting xxxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ahh March babies! &#128516;&#128516; I'm right on the cusp of February and March but am hoping not to go over &#128514; We will see when I have my first ultrasound though as it's pretty common for me to get dated a week back. Still so so excited for you tiny! 

Happy and green can't wait for you ladies to test! I hope we see some more :bfp: 

Glong how are you doing lovely? When is your next scan? 

Afm just gotta make it through today and then have my first appt tomorrow. It's crazy how excited I am because I know it's just doing paperwork and such :haha: but never less here I am super excited and counting down. I really really hope I get to schedule when my first scan will be tomorrow as that's obviously what I'm most excited about!


----------



## glong88

Next scan is a week tomorrow, Wednesday 6th July. Cannot wait I really hope I see baby xx


----------



## lilesMom

~curiosity~ said:


> Eek, can't wait to hear your result Tiny!! Come on :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Sorry about bfn Sweet but you've got plenty of time yet Hun :hugs:
> 
> Liles, can't believe you're 17 weeks Hun!! Are you going to find out the gender?

I know I can't believe it either :)
Its great though :)
Thanks x 
How u doin hon?
U sick? Hope not xx
Hows ur house?


----------



## lilesMom

tinymumma said:


> Thank you ladies xxx Obviously still very cautious but as of right now, I have a beanie!!! :cloud9:

Soo happy for u xxx
Wishing u happy and healthy 10 months xxx 
Woohoo xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Arturia- so sorry to hear what an awful thing to do to a person, that's a huge lie he told and I'm so so sorry! 

Tiny- omg congrats!!!

Green and happy I hope when you test they are both BFPs

AFM I'm really disappointed this morning to wake up and have a huge temp dive almost to cover line and I'm only 9DPO :(


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry got distracted.
:dust: to all.

Sweet hope its implant for u xxx

Arturia huge hugs
Hope ur holding up as well as can be in a tough situation xxx

Hope everyone is wells
And hope for healthy sticky bfps for all really soon xxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Tiny OH MY GOSH congrats lady!! That's awesome!!

I'm so sorry arturia. I can not imagine having to make a desicion like that.

Afm nothing really. Don't start opks unti Saturday but still even then I don't expect to get a positive until late next week.


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats tiny! <3

Sending :hugs: arturia


----------



## Sweetmama26

lilesMom said:


> Sorry got distracted.
> :dust: to all.
> 
> Sweet hope its implant for u xxx
> 
> Arturia huge hugs
> Hope ur holding up as well as can be in a tough situation xxx
> 
> Hope everyone is wells
> And hope for healthy sticky bfps for all really soon xxx

Thanks I hope that is what it is! We shall see, I feel very nauseous and stuff so who knows.


----------



## greenarcher

I bet that's what it is, Sweet. How long is your LP normally? 

Tiny, I have a question for you. Today I had some stretchy CM out of nowhere (which I rarely get) on 9DPO. Maybe possibly yellowish? Where were you in your TWW when you got that?

3 more days til testing!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Arturia still sending you love and hugs. How are things today?

Tiny, aww our first March baby, so brilliant :D so so made up for you lovely <3

Green and Happy, very excited for you guys testing, let's hope we add two more :bfp:s!!

Sweet, I would say your dip could be a very good thing, I had a dip at 11dpo and cramps, was sure AF was on the way, turned out it was implantation! Fx'd for you!

Proud good luck at the doctor's tomorrow! Hope it goes well & looking forward to your update. My doctor appointment is on Thursday after an interview for promotion, talk about a bad day for it!

Liles, great to hear from you :hugs: how're you feeling? I get some evenings of feeling off, but it hasn't got too extreme yet, just very tired and sometimes crampy, headachy and generally blurgh lol. I haven't done much with the house since finding out as I'm scared of miscarriage but will help a little bit on Friday wallpapering. How is DS Hun? Xx

:dust: to everyone else, Les hope you're OK Hun :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Yay congrats I'm so happy for you tiny!


----------



## Kaiecee

arturia said:


> Congratz tiny!
> 
> Ladies, I'm going to fold from this topic. The people I got close to are now pregnant, and after some discussion with my husband we won't be having children. I'll be going on birth control starting next cycle.
> 
> Long story short his 'yes' became a 'no' and it's going to stick, because I refuse to believe him if his 'no' transforms back into a 'yes'. His reasoning at last discussion isn't going to change.
> 
> For me, having kids is pretty important, so I'm deciding if it's worth it to stick around and bear the resentment towards him. I'm kind of leaning towards 'no' at the moment, but this complicates things terribly. We have an upside down mortgage that we JUST established, we haven't even made the first payment. Neither of us can afford the house on it's own, and I'm not actually willing to destroy us both financially for this. Ugh. I don't know what to do.
> 
> In any case, I'm wishing you all the best. I -will- read for responses for a couple days. Maybe I'll be back someday, when I have a new partner or something.

This is so heartbreaking,I hope you get what you want someday...too bad he's not on the same page it's not fair


----------



## Kaiecee

And wait for green and happy to test so exciting. 

My chart keeps going from Friday to sat as ov day but that's ok. 

If I do get pregnant this month that will mean I gave birth to 4 kids in March plus dh had a bday in March.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Green I got that yesterday too. Not sure what the heck to call it but it wasn't slimy, so I put it down as creamy.


----------



## arturia

Today I'm in denial. Secretly hoping that discussing all the great things about becoming a parent causes him to go 'oh, right, there's lots of reasons' and realize the stress is no big deal. Outside of the emotional response I know his reasons are unlikely to change but know there's the possibility he's had too much exposure bias to the negative aspects too. Still feels like denial that our marriage might be over.

Oh, and our 1 year wedding anniversary is in a week!


----------



## greenarcher

Curiosity - thanks love! I hope we get 2 more BFPs too 

KC - wow that's crazy! My mom managed to have all 6 of us in a different month than the other kids or mom or dad (save for the twins). That's 7 birthday months! 

Happy - yeeeee! I hope its a good sign for both of us! Are you going to test with FMU on Friday?

arturia - what horrible timing. I'm so sorry things aren't going the way yall initially pictured. Does he have any guy friends with kids?


----------



## arturia

Kind of. Most of his friends are distant right now for various reasons, but before that they were stereotypical nerds. Only one has expressed any interest in fatherhood and has accomplished that by dating a single mom. That is kind of rather recent in his (the friend, not DH) life, so he's still figuring it all out. I have asked him for his thoughts on his experience.

Needless to say, his influences have not been particularly mature men.


----------



## MissYogi

I've been really absent from this thread for a while because it was feeling pretty hard to not be trying for this last month of my wait but I've been reading, just silent. I'm so excited for all of the BFP's and can't wait to see a few more from Happy and Green! 

Arturia, I'm so sorry you are going through such a hard time, I'm holding out hopes that things will work out in a way that makes both of you happy. :hugs: 

I am just a few days away from AF, then we will be working hard at TTC! That means I will sneak in just at the end of July for my test day, assuming all goes normally with AF for this cycle. I expect to see her on Thursday, so that will mean my test day will be July 30th, the day I return from my honeymoon. Can't wait!!


----------



## greenarcher

arturia said:


> mature men.

Is there such a thing? Really? ;) As long as they have a decent job and pay the bills, consider them a good influence. My husband still games and will have his friends over to game too. But they're all responsible adults that don't do anything too stupid. That's just how they chill, how he relaxes. One of them had a surprise pregnancy with his long term girl friend that ended in a MC, but he was gearing up to be a dad and psyched about it, which helped my husband start to get ready for it too.


----------



## greenarcher

Welcome back Yogi! No chance you might be pregnant this cycle....? ;)

A honeymoon baby sure sounds fun to make ;) good luck with the final stages of wedding planning!


----------



## MissYogi

Not likely at all, we only BD'd once during my fertile phase, and we used protection. We wavered back and force about trying this last month but in the end decided we didn't want me to possibly have morning sickness for our wedding or honeymoon. Although, there's always a chance even with protection!


----------



## arturia

Green - Maturity can't really be measured in what a person chooses for entertainment. It's more a matter of character, emotional responses, and action.

Obviously our friend who has stepped up to being a step dad is a mature individual. He has chosen to accept the changes that come with it and devote himself to a potentially difficult relationship.

My husband is not a mature person. He still rages when he doesn't get his own way. I could take for example a dozen situations regarding our new house, where things weren't exactly the way he wanted them to be. He has chosen to reject some opportunities because they are not perfect. He blames others for his deficiencies instead of accepting and reflecting upon the issues others bring to his attention.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Yogi! Yay welcome!!! FX for you!!

Green, yep, fmu, usually arrives at about 6:15am.

Arturia, sounds like my ex. His parents cradled him for way too long (he still got an allowance at 21 wtf). So he was a big baby when he didn't get things exactly his way. Sucks you have to deal with that, but I am still hoping things turn out for the best for you.


----------



## chocolatechip

arturia - I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this. Big hugs.

Tiny - HURRAY!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful news.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Curiousty xxx
I'm in the good patch at the mo.
To br fair apart from some nausea
This has been a relatively easy preg.

Glad ur feeling well xxx
Def better to lay off the house diy at the mo.
It will get done , bub is more important xx
Ur 6 weeks now, hurray xx
Will u get an early scan?

:dust: To all.
X


----------



## lilesMom

Hi tiny I see ur name xx
Hope ur well x
Congrats again


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Booking appt went good today. Next appt and ultrasound is scheduled for July 26th :happydance:


----------



## greenarcher

Yay!! I forget, are you in north america or europe, Proud?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

greenarcher said:


> Yay!! I forget, are you in north america or europe, Proud?

North America &#128522; I live in Florida


----------



## OhHappyZ

I think I'm out :cry: just went to the bathroom and found spotting on my undies. If ff got my O day right, I am only 9dpo. If it got it wrong, I would be 12dpo. I just don't know what to think. I don't want to wait to O again :growlmad:

And to add to all of that, my freaking neck has a stabbing pain at the base of my skull, so I can barely move without terrible pain. Screw this day.


----------



## Kaiecee

OhHappyZ said:


> I think I'm out :cry: just went to the bathroom and found spotting on my undies. If ff got my O day right, I am only 9dpo. If it got it wrong, I would be 12dpo. I just don't know what to think. I don't want to wait to O again :growlmad:
> 
> And to add to all of that, my freaking neck has a stabbing pain at the base of my skull, so I can barely move without terrible pain. Screw this day.

I'm so sorry can it be implantation bleeding?


----------



## OhHappyZ

I want to hope so, but I am doubtful. I heard that ib is very uncommon. The spotting itself is very watery and brown, but I sometimes spot before af too, so I don't really know what to think. I'm just super pissed off right now about it. Because if this is af, I have to choose if I want to try next month or not, because of my bff's wedding next april which would basically land on my due date and it is 7 hours from home. I'm a freaking mess right now ladies. Sorry to be a downer.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's a lot to think about,but brown blood is old blood so it might just be spotting...it's not over till af is really here. 

Fx it's not af


----------



## greenarcher

Happy - I'm so sorry you feel out! I looked at your chart again, and I think 9 DPO is right. Implantation bleed isn't common, but (from what I've heard) it isn't rare--its still about a third to a quarter of women get it. AND, its brown, meaning old! Could be from implantation a few days ago! When is AF actually due? Please keep us posted! I've got my fingers crossed for you, love!

I'm feeling out, but for no good reason. Few if no symptoms. I think I'm just preparing myself for the negative I think is coming in a few days.


----------



## chocolatechip

I tried Evening Primrose Oil this cycle to try and improve EWCM, but I think it`s delaying my ovulation. Oops. I usually get my first smiley on CD10 but it was blank today. Darn.

I saw my doctor as well just to follow up after the early miscarriage and he said I should be fine if my periods have been as regular as they are, but he is sending me for a pelvic ultrasound anyway.

I don`t even know how long it`s going to take to get pregnant anymore. I really thought it would happen this summer, but things just aren`t looking up.


----------



## kksy9b

hi all! i keep falling into this cycle of getting caught up and then falling behind again. i've felt so sick for the last week and have had no energy to read (or do much of anything TBH). But I felt great all day yesterday and no nausea so far today. so while DS is sleeping and i'm feeling good, i'm going to catch up!!

arturia- oh hun, i am so so sorry to hear about the decision you all have come to. i pray that you are able to either find peace in it and with your OH or find someone who shares in the same dreams as you. i totally understand not wanting to ruin/set you back financially. could you try and rent out the house? that way you're not losing money but can get some time apart from one another while you start to figure things out. will be thinking of you and pray that things work out just as they should.Please know that I will always be here if you are needing someone to vent to :hugs::hugs::hugs: Just read some of your later updates. He sounds like a hard individual to be with, like you had said earlier. There becomes the question of, even if he did (really) change his mind, is this someone you want to co-parent with? you have to be adaptable with kids because things can change in an instant and how would he handle that type of situation and is that the environment you want your children to grow up in? have you considered seeking individual therapy (i remember you said before he is resistant to talking to anyone) to help you work through all of this?

sweetmama- chart is looking amazing!! how are you feeling? and 6dpo is crazy early but soon a test should start showing. you had a fantastic dip yesterday...FX it was implantation! i had a massive dip to my cover (that stayed there for a few days) at 10dpo and wound up with a BFP. timing for implantation with your dip is perfect. when do you plan on testing again? so excited to see your results!

les- :hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry about AF showing last week. hopefully taking a step back will help you mentally and emotionally. have you talked to your doctor about next steps if you aren't preggo in XX cycles taking the Prometrium?

glong- great news that they found the sac and yolk at your scan! Praying that at your next scan you will see that beautiful flickering heartbeat! only a week to go!! how are you feeling?

proud- :hugs: i feel your pain. i hope you are able to get some breaks from the nausea. how are you feeling today? glad your daughters party went well! did you do any type of theme or just have everyone over for some fun? happy belated birthday to her! yay for a good appointment and not long at all until your scan!!

matts- praying that this is your month and that ovulation hurries up and gets here for you!

green- actually, i was the only one with a May BFP and didn't realize I had put my name under April until you pointed it out..whoops! I can't wait until you start testing!!! just a couple more days to go!

tiny- EEEEEKKKKK!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! i literally squealed when I saw your ticker and then was anxiously reading through waiting for your test post (and on pins and needles even though i already knew it was positive lol) . I am so so so happy for you love!!!! After such a long struggle I pray this is your sticky forever bean. Let me know your EDD so I can get it up on the front page.

curiosity- good luck at your appointment tomorrow!! can't wait to hear how it goes. how are you feeling?

happy- :hugs::hugs: brown blood= old blood. you're right at a good point for implantation (no matter if you're 9 or 12dpo). i literally had all of my typical PMS symptoms and still got a BFP. So spotting because you normally do doesn't mean you are out. Praying for a beautiful BFP in the coming days. :hugs: And as for your friends wedding, if I was you, i would continue to try. If you're not pregnant this month and fell next month, she will understand because she is your friend and loves you. And if you're not pregnant this month and DONT fall next month, you will regret it and wonder "what if" until you get pregnant. :hugs::hugs:

kaiecee- welcome back to the tww!! best of luck for you and hope it goes by quick!

choco- glad your doctor is sending your for the US just to be sure all is well. The other ladies had some good suggestions with preseed and staying hydrated. for water, try drinking half your body weight in ounces each day and see if that helps at all. i saw massive improvements in my CM when i stayed well hydrated

liles- so good to hear from you!! so happy to hear your pregnancy is going well and hope the nausea is fully and completely gone for you. have you booked your anatomy scan yet?

missyogi- yay!!!! after all this time, it is finally YOUR turn!! how are you feeling with the wedding coming up and trying?

AFM, the last week has been pretty bad with feeling sick A LOT. Just the knock you on your butt kind. but as I get closer to second tri (next week OMG!) I'm very hopeful it will start to ease up. I have felt baby moving several times now. I felt them for the first time at 10+6 after laying still for over an hour (catching up on bnb). I felt them a couple times in the week following when i would be still. And then yesterday, they must have been in the just right position against my uterus because it was 6 or 7 times that they were moving away in there (not kicks- WAY too early, just movement). I can't tell you how full my heart feels knowing they are in there doing some early acrobatic moves lol. My next appointment is next Thursday (the 7th) and will get to hear the heartbeat for the first time (saw it at my last appointment but no doppler as it was too early). 

DS started school last week and did very well the first day. The next 2 times he has gone, I've left him crying but he still had a good time and participated. Hoping being around some other kids his age will help his speech improve. he has a year to catch up in order to go to preschool at our church. Otherwise he will go to the early childhood center through the school district. Both are great options though so I know he will be in good hands!

Hoping the nausea is gone for me so I can have some energy to be around more! Other than that, everything is going great and very much looking forward to the next phase in my pregnancy!


----------



## glong88

I've had a little bit of sicky feeling and lots of cramps still feeling very tired but can't sleep at nights and I am up literally 10-15 times a night needing a wee!! Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Nice to hear from u kk xxx
Glad ur catching a break from nausea
Hope it lasts for u now x
Nausea is gone 
But heartburn is kicking in already !!
I felt moving at 11 weeks too
Then when bub moved up it lessened for a bit
But feeling it now bub is stronger again.
I've been referred for anatomy scan 
But no date yet.
Can be anywhere up to 23 weeks 
Doh.
Ages :)
Hve app on July 12 so should get mini scan then
It feels ages since my last one at 12 weeks
When is ur scan now hon? Xx
Glad ds is getting on alright in achool
Its bound to be an adjustment
Hard on mom and ds xx


----------



## MissYogi

Happy, Green, and Chocolate- so sorry you are feeling down right now. It will happen soon for all of you, just keep thinking positive thoughts! 

kk- Nice to hear from you! You are at your second trimester, OMG! That seems like it happened really fast! 

I picked up some pre-seed today so I'm all set for next cycle! Can't wait to get this cycle going!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Kk it is always so wonderful hearing from you. I feel like you are the forum "mama" is that weird? :haha: I am so happy for you and your family! Sorry about the sickness, but I'm glad you feel the movement. Do you think this will be your last pregnancy? If so, enjoy even the bad times. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Green
I found a lot of the time when their is no symptoms there is a bfp


So one of my favourite hockey players was traded and I cried like a baby wow hormones suck


----------



## tinymumma

Green, honestly, I don't remember when the cm turned up, sorry. Don't get disheartened lovie xx With my son, my symptoms were strong and obvious the day after implantation. This time, if I wasn't looking for them, I wouldn't have even noticed! Good luck sweetness xx 

Yogie, welcome back! Good luck gorgeous xxx A honeymoon baby, could you imagine?! :hugs: 

OhH, you're temp seems way to high for AF to be starting. While IB isn't very common, plenty of women get it, myself included :hugs: Wishing you all the best beautiful xx I have everything crossed for you xx 

Choc, I'm sorry you're feeling down honey xx Bug :hugs: to you. That's great that the doctor is doing some investigating for you xx Don't give up sweetness :hugs: <3 

Liles, much love to you gorgeous xx I can't believe you're almost halfway!! How time flies xxx 

Kk, that's great about your DS. I bet you're proud xxx Sorry you're not feeling too crash hot though gorgeous xxx Almost second Tri!! Wow xxx I have to catch up on your journal, need to see the bump!! 
My edd is 6th March :) 

Much love to all xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

I think this symptom is too early at 4 dpo but had to run to bathroom to throw up,must be something I ate.


----------



## lorra1986

I am on my first cycle of clomid and 2dpo now to wait..


----------



## Kaiecee

lorra1986 said:


> I am on my first cycle of clomid and 2dpo now to wait..

I'm at 5dpo so close to your cycle good luck this cycle.


----------



## greenarcher

Any update Happy? Spotting stop?


----------



## OhHappyZ

Ya totally stopped. Only happened that one time, and today I keep wiping expecting pink, but nada. When I checked my cp and cm, there was a little old blood so I wiped my finger and went in again and only came up with an itty bitty clot (tmi photo in my ttc journal) and a little creamy cm. So I'm wanting to be hopeful, but I am not really allowing myself to be because I don't want to be let down. I have a mad headache though, and I don't like taking meds for those, so we will see how it turns out. I probably just need more water.

How are you? I don't know how you aren't symptom spotting. It is one of my favorite things to do. 

Yesterday I was looking at baby movement videos on youtube. omg those are my favorite! It looks so bizarre and I can't wait to experience the feelings for myself. I love to torture myself.


----------



## greenarcher

Aww I haven't thought to look those up! I'll have to do that.

I'm not symptom spotting because I have like no symptoms! I've been constipated (yay.) for a few days, some light cramping yesterday. Skin is still clear which is different. No nausea. No sore boobs. and any fatigue I have is because I can't drink coffee this week 

Any temptation to test today? ;) I might break down early....


----------



## OhHappyZ

(I totally did already) I woke up and guiltily peed in a cup telling myself "this is stupid, why are you doing this? Stop yourself. Oh, you are just going to allow yourself to do this? Fine then, Hope your happy. Stupid, stupid, see look, it's negative, DUH! We freaking knew that, but you don't listen to yourself!"

So...ya...BFN


----------



## greenarcher

:( Sorry to hear love. but if yesterday was implantation, its still early.


----------



## OhHappyZ

I know. I totally told myself this, but I didn't want to listen lol


----------



## tinymumma

OhH, glad the spotting had stopped sweetheart xx I have everything crossed for you gorgeous xxx I so hope this is your magic cycles. Baby movements are really something. Especially when they get big! I remember when I was pregnant with Leo and I got food poisioning. I was about 29 weeks. They had to put monitors in my belly and he didn't like it at all!! He kept trying to push them off. My whole belly was moving from side to side and you could see his feet and elbows bulging out of my skin. Alien style :haha: Poor DH freaked out and asked if he always does that. It was quite funny xx You'll experience it soon :hugs: 

Green, anything different is a good sign!! Fx'd for you beautiful xx Like I said before, if I hadn't been looking for my symptoms, I wouldn't have noticed them. I still don't really have any except some cramping, which is made worse if I don't pee every half and hour and sore nipples. Which I never got past time. With Leo I honestly didn't have any major symptoms. I threw up twice and was a little more tired than usual and just generally felt unwell and off but that's about it :hugs: Sending you so much :dust: xxx

Lorra, welcome honey xx Best of luck to you for this cycle xx 

Kaiecee, how're you sweetie? Fx'd for you xxx 

Les, Curiosity, Choco, Kk, Proud, Matts, how're all you beautiful ladies going? xxx

AFM, I think I'm going to bite the bullet and get some more tests today. I was going to do it yesterday but I had horrible anxiety. I just kept thinking, what if the FRER is super faint, or the Digi is negative or what if they're both negative... Since I got a pretty clear and fast + on a 25mIu I have pretty high expectations and I was a ball of nerves all day. I need to put myself out of my misery though. Bfing is starting to get hard. It hurts, ALOT and he is a nipple fiddler so the other one copps it too :( 
Booking a doctors appointment today for Monday, to do some bloods. Pathology closes early on Fridays and aren't open on the weekends. It's not routine to do monitored blood work here but I want to get it done to make sure my progesterone is doing ok. 

Much love and heart hugs to all xxx


----------



## greenarcher

I'm having Ovulation like pains on both sides today. Kind of twingy/throbby, but not in the uterus, just on lower side portions of my abdomen. 

I've decided I'm going to test tonight after work. I've had a shitty day and could really use a drink. Plus i'm pretty sure my friend is going to test tonight too :) She had a trigger 8 days ago, so she can probably get a real result with a digi.


----------



## OhHappyZ

green, I thought fmu was the only way to go when this early?


----------



## greenarcher

It's supposed to be, but I've heard a lot of women say their SMU was better for them. It really just depends. Maybe I'll do a Wondfo first to see if I see anything before using a FRER.


----------



## greenarcher

Welp, definitely only using a Wondfo. Just went to check CP and found a LOT of pink CM. Looking like I'm out for reals. We'll see if the test says otherwise, but I'm no longer looking forward to testing.


----------



## Kaiecee

Green
I'm sorry but as long as it's not full blown af your still in fx.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Feeling absolutely horrid for the last couple days. The nausea is horrific. I'm really hoping it doesn't continue like this because I can't barely function at work :sick: 

Then to top it off got my first set of prenatal labs done today and got surprised with doing the glucose screening with the nasty drink already. Apparently I'm lucky enough to do it twice with this pregnancy because dd2 was over 9lbs :dohh: to say that nasty sugary drink did not help the nausea would be an understatement. I'm just counting down the days to my ultrasound so I can see bean and make everything that much better :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

For all my pregnancies I have morning sickness all the way till the end,and the drink sucked I had pregnancy diabetes eith insulin with 2 of my pregnancies 

Hope your next ultrasound you see you little bean.


----------



## Kaiecee

Almost passed out tonight got all sweaty felt sick I think it's my gallbladder I was suppose to get operated a couple months ago but choose to ttc


----------



## kksy9b

Can't reply to everyone right now (on my phone) but am stalking for testers today! 

Green- I hope it wasn't full blown AF and that you get a BFP today! KMFX!!

Happy- are you still going to teat today?? So anxious for you!

Proud- so sorry about the nausea hun :( its so hard to function and watch LOs when you feel so badly. I hope it eases up soon for you

AFM, Charles has a little virus so we've been on fever patrol and snuggle duty. Hoping its totally gone by tomorrow


----------



## OhHappyZ

Temp went up, still no af, and :bfn:


----------



## MissYogi

Kaiecee- I hop everything is ok! Did you get in to see a doctor? 

Happy- I am anxiously waiting for the BFP that I so believe is coming! Tomorrow you will hopefully have more answers.

Green- Keeping my fingers crossed, it's still possible, even with spotting! 

AFM, I am still waiting on AF, according to my charts she should have arrived yesterday or today, although I remember that last month I wasn't really sure about CD1 because it was really light, just a bit more than spotting to start, so I wouldn't call myself properly late until about Sunday. Also, this morning my temp went right back up, which I am mostly attributing to it being ridiculously hot here at the moment. It would be a funny way to start TTC if I just accidentally got pregnant before trying!


----------



## greenarcher

My test was negative. My friend doing ivf also got a negative. I'm so upset for her. She just knew it was going to fail, and I hate that she was right.

My spotting has gotten heavier, but it's not full flow yet. Howevee, I did this a few months ago, so I'm going to call it and say tomorrow is cd1


----------



## kksy9b

Green- :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry for you and your friend. Was she doing a fresh or frozen cycle? Praying next month is your month

Happy- I have had a great feeling for you this cycle since you started trying. Would totally still expect a negative test today. It takes 48 hours for hcg to double. Meaning tomorrow would be the earliest you MIGHT see a squinter (depending on the test and how it works for you. My ICs never worked well). My Sunday and definitely Monday you will be able to see a more clear answer. Its all looking amazing!


----------



## OhHappyZ

I currently have Wondfo's and Dollar Tree tests. I've just been using the Wondfo's because I have a ton of them. They are so stark white I can't even tell where the line is supposed to be. 

I tried to check my cm today and there was still a little old blood, so I didn't record anything. I'm pretty sure the witch is going to show tomorrow. Why would I still have old blood from two days ago if it wasn't the start of her visit? It is only when I checked my cm and cp, nothing has made it to the tp or panties since that one spotting day.

So confused and IMPATIENT!! :coffee:


----------



## chocolatechip

Phew! EPO delayed my ovulation (by 2 days) but hurray - I got my smiley face today!

I'm never using that stuff again though!


----------



## Sweetmama26

greenarcher said:


> I bet that's what it is, Sweet. How long is your LP normally?
> 
> Tiny, I have a question for you. Today I had some stretchy CM out of nowhere (which I rarely get) on 9DPO. Maybe possibly yellowish? Where were you in your TWW when you got that?
> 
> 3 more days til testing!

It's usually 14 and I'm on 12DPO took a test yesterday but it was bfn I'm not giving up yet though I'll test again when AF is late I mean it's only 3 days right? I've gotten sick yesterday and today so I'm taking that as a good sign I guess lol.



~curiosity~ said:


> Arturia still sending you love and hugs. How are things today?
> 
> Tiny, aww our first March baby, so brilliant :D so so made up for you lovely <3
> 
> Green and Happy, very excited for you guys testing, let's hope we add two more :bfp:s!!
> 
> Sweet, I would say your dip could be a very good thing, I had a dip at 11dpo and cramps, was sure AF was on the way, turned out it was implantation! Fx'd for you!
> 
> Proud good luck at the doctor's tomorrow! Hope it goes well & looking forward to your update. My doctor appointment is on Thursday after an interview for promotion, talk about a bad day for it!
> 
> Liles, great to hear from you :hugs: how're you feeling? I get some evenings of feeling off, but it hasn't got too extreme yet, just very tired and sometimes crampy, headachy and generally blurgh lol. I haven't done much with the house since finding out as I'm scared of miscarriage but will help a little bit on Friday wallpapering. How is DS Hun? Xx
> 
> :dust: to everyone else, Les hope you're OK Hun :hugs:

My temps went back up and have pretty much stayed up so we will see I'm still having very good signs



kksy9b said:


> hi all! i keep falling into this cycle of getting caught up and then falling behind again. i've felt so sick for the last week and have had no energy to read (or do much of anything TBH). But I felt great all day yesterday and no nausea so far today. so while DS is sleeping and i'm feeling good, i'm going to catch up!!
> 
> arturia- oh hun, i am so so sorry to hear about the decision you all have come to. i pray that you are able to either find peace in it and with your OH or find someone who shares in the same dreams as you. i totally understand not wanting to ruin/set you back financially. could you try and rent out the house? that way you're not losing money but can get some time apart from one another while you start to figure things out. will be thinking of you and pray that things work out just as they should.Please know that I will always be here if you are needing someone to vent to :hugs::hugs::hugs: Just read some of your later updates. He sounds like a hard individual to be with, like you had said earlier. There becomes the question of, even if he did (really) change his mind, is this someone you want to co-parent with? you have to be adaptable with kids because things can change in an instant and how would he handle that type of situation and is that the environment you want your children to grow up in? have you considered seeking individual therapy (i remember you said before he is resistant to talking to anyone) to help you work through all of this?
> 
> sweetmama- chart is looking amazing!! how are you feeling? and 6dpo is crazy early but soon a test should start showing. you had a fantastic dip yesterday...FX it was implantation! i had a massive dip to my cover (that stayed there for a few days) at 10dpo and wound up with a BFP. timing for implantation with your dip is perfect. when do you plan on testing again? so excited to see your results!
> 
> les- :hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry about AF showing last week. hopefully taking a step back will help you mentally and emotionally. have you talked to your doctor about next steps if you aren't preggo in XX cycles taking the Prometrium?
> 
> glong- great news that they found the sac and yolk at your scan! Praying that at your next scan you will see that beautiful flickering heartbeat! only a week to go!! how are you feeling?
> 
> proud- :hugs: i feel your pain. i hope you are able to get some breaks from the nausea. how are you feeling today? glad your daughters party went well! did you do any type of theme or just have everyone over for some fun? happy belated birthday to her! yay for a good appointment and not long at all until your scan!!
> 
> matts- praying that this is your month and that ovulation hurries up and gets here for you!
> 
> green- actually, i was the only one with a May BFP and didn't realize I had put my name under April until you pointed it out..whoops! I can't wait until you start testing!!! just a couple more days to go!
> 
> tiny- EEEEEKKKKK!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! i literally squealed when I saw your ticker and then was anxiously reading through waiting for your test post (and on pins and needles even though i already knew it was positive lol) . I am so so so happy for you love!!!! After such a long struggle I pray this is your sticky forever bean. Let me know your EDD so I can get it up on the front page.
> 
> curiosity- good luck at your appointment tomorrow!! can't wait to hear how it goes. how are you feeling?
> 
> happy- :hugs::hugs: brown blood= old blood. you're right at a good point for implantation (no matter if you're 9 or 12dpo). i literally had all of my typical PMS symptoms and still got a BFP. So spotting because you normally do doesn't mean you are out. Praying for a beautiful BFP in the coming days. :hugs: And as for your friends wedding, if I was you, i would continue to try. If you're not pregnant this month and fell next month, she will understand because she is your friend and loves you. And if you're not pregnant this month and DONT fall next month, you will regret it and wonder "what if" until you get pregnant. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> kaiecee- welcome back to the tww!! best of luck for you and hope it goes by quick!
> 
> choco- glad your doctor is sending your for the US just to be sure all is well. The other ladies had some good suggestions with preseed and staying hydrated. for water, try drinking half your body weight in ounces each day and see if that helps at all. i saw massive improvements in my CM when i stayed well hydrated
> 
> liles- so good to hear from you!! so happy to hear your pregnancy is going well and hope the nausea is fully and completely gone for you. have you booked your anatomy scan yet?
> 
> missyogi- yay!!!! after all this time, it is finally YOUR turn!! how are you feeling with the wedding coming up and trying?
> 
> AFM, the last week has been pretty bad with feeling sick A LOT. Just the knock you on your butt kind. but as I get closer to second tri (next week OMG!) I'm very hopeful it will start to ease up. I have felt baby moving several times now. I felt them for the first time at 10+6 after laying still for over an hour (catching up on bnb). I felt them a couple times in the week following when i would be still. And then yesterday, they must have been in the just right position against my uterus because it was 6 or 7 times that they were moving away in there (not kicks- WAY too early, just movement). I can't tell you how full my heart feels knowing they are in there doing some early acrobatic moves lol. My next appointment is next Thursday (the 7th) and will get to hear the heartbeat for the first time (saw it at my last appointment but no doppler as it was too early).
> 
> DS started school last week and did very well the first day. The next 2 times he has gone, I've left him crying but he still had a good time and participated. Hoping being around some other kids his age will help his speech improve. he has a year to catch up in order to go to preschool at our church. Otherwise he will go to the early childhood center through the school district. Both are great options though so I know he will be in good hands!
> 
> Hoping the nausea is gone for me so I can have some energy to be around more! Other than that, everything is going great and very much looking forward to the next phase in my pregnancy!


I'll test again on Monday when AF is late :) and good to hear about DS liking school. Sorry to hear that nausea is kicking your butt.




chocolatechip said:


> Phew! EPO delayed my ovulation (by 2 days) but hurray - I got my smiley face today!
> 
> I'm never using that stuff again though!


Yay for smiley face :) hope this is your cycle sorry your O was later than Normal because of the EPO


----------



## Kaiecee

It's me that keeps putting my operation off it passes and I'm on my stomach Meds again just in case I get a gall bladder attack again. 

I find my chart is weird and nothing like last month 

Went to dollar store and forgot yo get some tests do won't be early testing phooey!

Hope to see some bfp soon

Sorry green about the bleeding and 
Happy hope af stays away.


----------



## tinymumma

Green :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope the bleeding stops sweetheart xxx So sorry to hear about your friend :( I'm sending you both huge hugs and lots of love xxx I wish I could do something <3 <3 

Happy, wow, look at that chart! It's looking promising sweetie xx Old blood can be from anything, even cp checking. The fact it hasn't made it to your underwear is a good sign. Keeping my Fx'd sweetie xxxx 

Kaiecee, sorry you're unwell at the moment lovely xxx I understand about putting off seeing the doctor. A few years ago they suspected I had endometriosis, I had all the symtpoms. They sent me for a scan but couldn't see anything so the doctor said it was most likely everywhere, so it wouldn't be able to be seen. They wanted to do a lap on me but I was too terrified to go through with it. Luckily having my DS fixed it. Maybe all this could be from the Clomid though. I've seen many women still have some side effect from it after they stopped taking it. I really hope this is all worth it for ou gorgeous xxx Good luck xx

Choco, YAY for smiley face :happydance: Fxd your eggy is a little late because it was making sure it's ready to be a super egg!! Good luck sweetness xx I have everything crossed for you xx 

Kk, sorry to hear little man is sick :( It's horrible when they're unwell and there's nothing you can do xx Sending him lots of healing hugs xx Hope you're doing well mama :hugs: 

Sweet, good luck beautiful!! It's all sounding very promising xx :dust: 

:dust: and <3 to all xx 

AFM, not feeling 100% this morning. I feel like I have a lump of phlegm stuck in my throat and it's super annoying. I'm crampy, funny in the tummy and everything hurts (that's probably because it's cold and I don't have the best bones/ joints). Not to mention my nipples are killing me, so feeding Bub is a nightmare :cry: 
Plus it's Election Day today so I have to bring DS and stand in the cold for hours on end to vote. I hate Australian politics &#128580; They're all idiots. Sigh, this isn't going to be fun :( 
I haven't tested again yet, the world seems to be against me. I tried a few days ago but I couldn't because Mum had to take my brother to clinic appointments and hubby had to work late. Then yesterday, Coles literally had none, except for FR Digis &#128545; So I have to go back on Tuesday when they get more stock in. 
Hubby has come around and said the he's excited for a new pea, so that's good. We've told our mums and he told one of his brothers. Risky we know but we would both rather have a little support of it doesn't work out. 

Lots of love, dust and heart hugs to all xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Tiny sorry to hear you aren't feeling well


----------



## Kaiecee

tinymumma said:


> Green :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope the bleeding stops sweetheart xxx So sorry to hear about your friend :( I'm sending you both huge hugs and lots of love xxx I wish I could do something <3 <3
> 
> Happy, wow, look at that chart! It's looking promising sweetie xx Old blood can be from anything, even cp checking. The fact it hasn't made it to your underwear is a good sign. Keeping my Fx'd sweetie xxxx
> 
> Kaiecee, sorry you're unwell at the moment lovely xxx I understand about putting off seeing the doctor. A few years ago they suspected I had endometriosis, I had all the symtpoms. They sent me for a scan but couldn't see anything so the doctor said it was most likely everywhere, so it wouldn't be able to be seen. They wanted to do a lap on me but I was too terrified to go through with it. Luckily having my DS fixed it. Maybe all this could be from the Clomid though. I've seen many women still have some side effect from it after they stopped taking it. I really hope this is all worth it for ou gorgeous xxx Good luck xx
> 
> Choco, YAY for smiley face :happydance: Fxd your eggy is a little late because it was making sure it's ready to be a super egg!! Good luck sweetness xx I have everything crossed for you xx
> 
> Kk, sorry to hear little man is sick :( It's horrible when they're unwell and there's nothing you can do xx Sending him lots of healing hugs xx Hope you're doing well mama :hugs:
> 
> Sweet, good luck beautiful!! It's all sounding very promising xx :dust:
> 
> :dust: and <3 to all xx
> 
> AFM, not feeling 100% this morning. I feel like I have a lump of phlegm stuck in my throat and it's super annoying. I'm crampy, funny in the tummy and everything hurts (that's probably because it's cold and I don't have the best bones/ joints). Not to mention my nipples are killing me, so feeding Bub is a nightmare :cry:
> Plus it's Election Day today so I have to bring DS and stand in the cold for hours on end to vote. I hate Australian politics &#128580; They're all idiots. Sigh, this isn't going to be fun :(
> I haven't tested again yet, the world seems to be against me. I tried a few days ago but I couldn't because Mum had to take my brother to clinic appointments and hubby had to work late. Then yesterday, Coles literally had none, except for FR Digis &#128545; So I have to go back on Tuesday when they get more stock in.
> Hubby has come around and said the he's excited for a new pea, so that's good. We've told our mums and he told one of his brothers. Risky we know but we would both rather have a little support of it doesn't work out.
> 
> Lots of love, dust and heart hugs to all xx

Could be but pretty sure it's a gallbladder attack since I had a lot of them,but I've been pretty good the last couple months, had all the tests done and it's definitely gallbladder.


----------



## MissYogi

Kaiecee- That sounds rough, has it been going on for a long time? 

Sweet- I am sooo hopeful for you! I find it so funny how when TTC, feeling sick is considered actually a really good thing. Hopefully it's a good sign for you! 

Happy- When are you going to test again? Can't wait to see it! 

Green- So sorry to hear about the negatives. :hugs:

Tiny- What a bummer about not being able to get any tests! But if you test on Tuesday it will hopefully be a really beautiful dark line! 

AFM- CD1. I'm officially jumping on the TTC bandwagon! AF came a day late for me last cycle so of course I got a little hopeful (as always!) that a sneaky swimmer got through, but I'm perfectly fine to be starting with the real trying now. Honestly, I know this sounds tremendously silly, but I would have felt a bit cheated if I hadn't got to actually TTC. I've done all this work temping and figuring out my cycles, now I want to put my research to use! Hopefully it all pays off!


----------



## Kaiecee

Yes only because I was pregnant every time I had pains and they all said it was pregnancy related 

Had pains again last night and today I'm nauseous


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi everyone :hi:

Green I'm so sorry Hun :hugs::hugs: fingers crossed for next cycle xxx

Arturia, how are things going with you and DH? I hope you're holding up OK xxx 

MissYogi, good luck TTC! First month is so exciting :happydance:

Tiny, hope you're feeling better soon! Can't wait to see your next test when you finally get a chance haha.

Proud, liles and kk, how're you ladies feeling?

Happy and kaiecee, all sounding good fx'd ladies!

Good luck with O chocolatechip!!

So I haven't been on in a couple of days, had my doc appointment on Thurs and he was pretty straight to the point about my random light spotting some days, he said it's possible I'll miscarry but given that tests are getting more positive (I got a 3+ on a digi on Weds) it's probably not a sign of miscarriage. I am still worrying so we have booked a private scan for 12th July, hoping and praying we'll see a heartbeat.

Lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## OhHappyZ

Curiosity, how scary! Keep us updated. FX that you have a healthy complete 9 months.

Yogi, yay!!! Officially ttc!!! I am so excited for you. Marriage is awesome. It completed us as a couple, but we've been together 8 years so it was a long time coming haha. How long have you been with your 'yancé?

Kaiecee, what are you going to do?! Can it get worse?! Or is it just something you have to control with diet or something? Gallbladder is responsible for making bile, right? So does that effect your digestion or? I hope everything turns out ok for you love.

Tiny, bummer you aren't feeling well, but you are PREGNANT and that is pretty awesome. Smoochies!!

Afm, tons if symptoms, but spotted today and two days ago. Not sure what is going on. Tested three days all bfn. Testing again tonight if I don't get any flow.


----------



## MissYogi

I've been with him for 4 and a half years. We own our house together and halve lived together for over two years so honestly getting married doesn't feel like that big of a jump for us right now. 

AF came last night, but has fully left the building today so I guess I'm just going to call it spotting and keep waiting. She sure is a fickle friend!


----------



## lesondemavie

MissYogi - DH and I were the same. We had lived together for a total of five years and owned a condo together for 2 of those years prior to tying the knot. We married bc we loved our lives together and we were already committed to being partners for life. I have to say getting married didn't change anything for us really, and we couldn't be happier about that. I called our wedding a Celebration of Love, and made sure that everyone had a chance to celebrate the love they have in their lives as well.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Miss Yogi thank you I'm still very sick today I've been dizzy and throwing up all day


----------



## Kaiecee

I've tried with diet but it still comes I have nexium that I take to help so I don't get any attacks 

Let's hope I get a bfp I know I can get operated when pregnant but don't think I'll take that chance.


----------



## lorra1986

Look into know it's bad but I went to Walmart tonight and cleared the shelf of the .88 cent hpt.... &#128577; at least it won't cost me so much to test since I know it's too early to tell lol


----------



## lorra1986

I will neither confirm nor deny that the above is a true statement.........


----------



## OhHappyZ

:haha: Lorra. We won't put you on trial, unless we share Walmarts!! :rofl:


----------



## Kaiecee

Lol at least you have tests I forgot to get mine so won't be testing early
Have super itchy skin I'm just hoping it's just my soap but it's driving me crazy.


----------



## MissYogi

Kaiecee, is it really dry in Quebec right now? I always get super itchy in the summer because of the dry air, but I'm also in Alberta where it's practically a desert! 

So after a confusing start, AF is actually for real here. No games this time. Yesterday she kept playing hide and seek on me and I ended up just recording it as spotting. Now I'm on to the first phase of waiting, waiting to O. Can't wait to get my BD on!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Sorry been a little mia. Had a crazy busy week. But finally started opks on friday. Still negative but was expecting that. Probably won't get a positive until Thursday or Friday. Fx'd it's sooner though.


----------



## Kaiecee

MissYogi said:


> Kaiecee, is it really dry in Quebec right now? I always get super itchy in the summer because of the dry air, but I'm also in Alberta where it's practically a desert!
> 
> So after a confusing start, AF is actually for real here. No games this time. Yesterday she kept playing hide and seek on me and I ended up just recording it as spotting. Now I'm on to the first phase of waiting, waiting to O. Can't wait to get my BD on!

Its humid but i never itch like this ever,wonder if it's a reaction to clomid or maybe the cat we just got but I've lived with cats all my life so doubt it's that or maybe it's my soap I started using.


----------



## tinymumma

Kaiecee, you poor sweetie xx My mother has terminal cholangitis, so I somewhat understand what you're going through xxxx I wish I could give you a huge hug xxx Hopefully it passes quickly for you sweetness xx 

Yogi, what a horrid :witch: At least she's here now and you can offically start to try!! Wishing you all the best honey and that you get your BFP quickly xxx 

Green, sending you big hugs lovely xx <3 :hugs: 

Curiosity, that must be so scary xx My anxiety is high today after having a dream about bleeding, it must be so confusing for you xx Rest up beautiful xx It will pass, progressing tests are great news xx Excited for your scan xx Not too long now <3 

Happy, that temp rise is looking good xxx Sendjng you loads of :dust: xx Have you tested again yet? 

Matts, come on O time xx Fx'd it happens sooner for you and you get a super eggy and a beautiful sticky bean xxx 

Lorra, welcome sweetie xx Fx'd for you :dust: 

Proud, hoping the nausea has settled for you gorgeous xxx 

I hope I haven't missed anyone xx 

AFM, Election Day was a nightmare. Mum watched Bub while I voted, thank goodness! Cold, long lines and no sausage sizzle :( Haha. Still no verdict 2 days later &#128580; Got to love politics, lol. 
Just plugging along really. Have a butt load of cleaning to do today, so that will be good to keep me distracted. 5 weeks today and I'm itching for it to be tomorrow so I can test again! 

Lots of love and heart hugs to all xx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks curiosity xx
I had some spotting thus time too.
It meant nothing thank god.
Hope urs is benign reasons too. Xxx
And u see lovely hb on u/s xxx
Hugs xx 
I know how hard it is to banish the worry though xx
Mine was gone for weeks ,
Had some again Thurs and Fri.
Went to my Dr ,who sent me to hosp
But bub was waving at me on the us :)
So it just seems to happen this preg for me
Even though it never did with ds.
Hoping its same for u xx

:dust: To all ttc xxx

Sticky bean vibes to preggo ladies xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Still dying of itchyness


----------



## OhHappyZ

Have you tried coconut oil or baby oil? Those always help me when I'm itchy.


----------



## tinymumma

OhHappyZ said:


> Have you tried coconut oil or baby oil? Those always help me when I'm itchy.

I was just about to say this! I have a massive jar in my bathroom and it's a god send. I have psoriasis and it works a dream. I use it on my sons cradle cap, I oil pull with it and ever use it to wash my face. It's amazing stuff. 
I hope you find something that helps Kaiecee


----------



## OhHappyZ

I wash my face with coconut oil too!! I make this awesome coffee scrub with it, use it as lotion, used it to help DH when he got swimmers ear. I love it haha

On a sh*% note, was driving back home and got pulled over and got a ticket, yay for doing the speed of traffic in a yellow car. He even mentioned that being in a yellow car didn't help. Grr. Then af showed. Freaking awesome. And I still have 4 more hours of sitting in the car before I'm home and can snuggle with my kitty. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Kaiecee

OhHappyZ said:


> Have you tried coconut oil or baby oil? Those always help me when I'm itchy.

My son has eczema I even tried his anti itch cream and nothing


----------



## Kaiecee

So sorry happy about af. 

I have a jar of coconut oil in my bathroom too maybe I'll try it, washing your face with it doesn't make it easy.


----------



## lorra1986

OhHappyZ said:


> :haha: Lorra. We won't put you on trial, unless we share Walmarts!! :rofl:

LOL I thought about going to get more today lol


----------



## MissYogi

Coconut oil is the BEST! I love using it as a moisturizer and for scars. It also has the added benefit of making you smell all tropical and exotic!


----------



## Kaiecee

My coconut oil has no smell really...weird


----------



## Sweetmama26

I am fully expecting that AF will show her ugly face here today or tomorrow my temp dropped well below cover and I am a little disheartened by it. I just want to be pregnant already 

Sorry I dont really have the time to actually chat today I am running really late I hope all is well though.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Aww man sweet. None of us can really catch a break can we.


----------



## chocolatechip

Hang in there, ladies!

I also don't hold out much hope for this cycle even though I'm only 2 DPO. The visit with my doctor went fine, but he said that overall he does recommend for women to wait 3 full healthy cycles before trying again just to be very sure that all the hormones have returned back to normal. This will be my third cycle so I'm trying to have a positive attitude and understand that it's probably not meant to be this month and maybe August!


----------



## MissYogi

So sad that this thread is seeing so much disappointment and loss recently. Hoping that it means that we are due for a whole bunch of BFP's and happy babies soon!


----------



## arturia

Hey ladies, I posted a tl;dr thread asking for advice, and since I consider some of you friends, wouldn't mind to see your thoughts there. Thanks. Link


----------



## tinymumma

Happy, sorry to see the :witch: got you :hugs: Best of luck for this cycle. 3rd times the charm they say xxx 

Green, I'm hoping you're doing well sweetheart xx 

Choco, there's always hope sweetheart xx But I understand protecting yourself. Just know that it will happen one day. I know how frustrating it is to hear that but you will get your rainbow baby xx I'm sending you so much :dust: xxx 

Arturia, I replied in your thread. I know I wasn't really much help but I'm thinking of you and sending you so much love xxx If there is anything I can do, please let me know xx 

Kaiecee, how're you today lovely? 

AFM, picking up some FRER today and I'm a ball of nerves and anxiety. All I can think about is the test being faint/ negative/ nowhere near as dark as I think it should be by now. I did have some proper symptoms yesterday. Nausea, dizziness, just really not feeling well so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Depending on how the FRER goes, I might pick up some travel sickness bands, just in case. I will update my test in my pregnancy test thread (Pregnosis, can they be wrong). I don't want to cause any sadness in here xxx 

Sending you all so much love :hugs: and baby :dust: xxxx


----------



## Kaiecee

tinymumma said:


> Happy, sorry to see the :witch: got you :hugs: Best of luck for this cycle. 3rd times the charm they say xxx
> 
> Green, I'm hoping you're doing well sweetheart xx
> 
> Choco, there's always hope sweetheart xx But I understand protecting yourself. Just know that it will happen one day. I know how frustrating it is to hear that but you will get your rainbow baby xx I'm sending you so much :dust: xxx
> 
> Arturia, I replied in your thread. I know I wasn't really much help but I'm thinking of you and sending you so much love xxx If there is anything I can do, please let me know xx
> 
> Kaiecee, how're you today lovely?
> 
> AFM, picking up some FRER today and I'm a ball of nerves and anxiety. All I can think about is the test being faint/ negative/ nowhere near as dark as I think it should be by now. I did have some proper symptoms yesterday. Nausea, dizziness, just really not feeling well so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Depending on how the FRER goes, I might pick up some travel sickness bands, just in case. I will update my test in my pregnancy test thread (Pregnosis, can they be wrong). I don't want to cause any sadness in here xxx
> 
> Sending you all so much love :hugs: and baby :dust: xxxx


Still itchy,but a little less,temp still high so happy for that headache for last 2 days 

Think I'm also coming down its a cold. 

Happy:
Even on clomid it took me 3 months the last time so maybe 3rds a charm for you. 

So debating on weather I'll take clomid next month or not will talk to dh but I'm sure he's going to say yes I think some days he knows more about my cycle than I do lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Tiny,
Post your test here were all rooting for each other if not send me a link so I can see it


----------



## chocolatechip

Tiny, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers! I hope that all your concerns go away soon and that this will be the one for you :)


----------



## MissYogi

Tiny- we are all here for you, go ahead and post here. Hoping this stressful time can pass soon :hugs: 

Kaiecee- Have you changed your laundry detergent recently? Maybe that could be causing the itch. 

Arturia- I also replied in your other thread but just wanted to say again that my heart goes out to you having to go through this tough decision. 

AFM- I'm still just twiddling my thumbs waiting for AF to go away. At least I've got tons of wedding planning to take my mind off of it.


----------



## Kaiecee

MissYogi said:


> Tiny- we are all here for you, go ahead and post here. Hoping this stressful time can pass soon :hugs:
> 
> Kaiecee- Have you changed your laundry detergent recently? Maybe that could be causing the itch.
> 
> Arturia- I also replied in your other thread but just wanted to say again that my heart goes out to you having to go through this tough decision.
> 
> AFM- I'm still just twiddling my thumbs waiting for AF to go away. At least I've got tons of wedding planning to take my mind off of it.

Haven't changed anything or used anything new I want to rip my skin off its getting a bit better but when an itch comes it's bad.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll be testing next Tuesday I think that's the earliest I want to be late before I test.


----------



## tinymumma

Here it is ladies xxx

Spoiler
At around 1 minute
https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o587/Tinymumma/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpswsfxmrh2.jpeg

At just under 3 minutes 
https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o587/Tinymumma/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsert788hu.jpeg

Much love xxxx


----------



## chocolatechip

Lines look great, Tiny!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my goodness tiny!! Those line are fantastic!!


----------



## glong88

Brilliant lines xxx


----------



## tinymumma

Thank you ladies xx Of course I'm still stressing myself out, overthinking and letting the anxiety get to me :dohh: 
My doctor is off sick and won't be back until the 14th, so I'm booking an appointment with her then and do all the boring hospital referral stuff but hopefully a dating scan too! I'll be 6+3 by then so I'll be able to get my scan around the 7 week mark :) Will have to fudge the truth a little and pretend I don't know how far along I am. They usually don't offer dating scans here if you know your lmp, especially if it's not your first live birth. Won't see the midwife until 12ish weeks but I can't remember if I see the Obgyn (hearing the heartbeat) before or after the midwife. 
Trying to tell myself that it's a good sign the test is so dark but of course I'm stressing myself because I thought it would be darker. Since I got a clear and fast + with a 25 mIu at 15DPO and now being 22DPO testing with a 6ish mIu... I don't know. I know I'm probably being unecissarily worrisome but I can't help it :haha:


----------



## glong88

It's extremely dark honey !! Xxx


----------



## MissYogi

Those lines are gorgeous Tiny!


----------



## Kaiecee

Tiny great lines,looking good.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Great lines tiny! So excited for you! 

Sorry to the ladies that the :witch: showed for! Sending you lots of :dust: for your new cycle. 

To those waiting to test good luck!! Hope to see some more :bfp:

Afm :sick: :sick: :sick: 

That's the best way to describe me right now :haha: I've never felt this bad with a pregnancy before. I'm hoping this passes or at least eases off a bit here in the very near future! First scan is 3 weeks from today!


----------



## Kaiecee

Proud:
Hope you feel better soon

Temp still high so happy about that. Still itchy hope it goes way soon.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Proud - Feel better soon sweetie. 

Tiny - Wow those are fantastic and beautiful lines. Congrats sweetie.

AFM: AF showed her ugly face this afternoon. I am disappointed and sad. I really want to be pregnant and its just getting frustrating :(


----------



## lorra1986

So I have done a few tests this week.. I know i'm suppose to be waiting but i'm getting faint lines. Unfortunately they are coming after the 10 min limit. I am hoping it is because I am only 7-8 DPO. Planning to test again Friday..


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck Lorra for Friday

I find the more we want to be pregnant and are actively trying it becomes more frustrated,but I feel more relaxed this cycle and I think it's because I'm not testing early


----------



## Kaiecee

Now right foot/toes are swollen


----------



## ~curiosity~

So sorry Happy, Sweet and other ladies who got :witch:, hang in there :hugs: fingers crossed this cycle is the one! I know how frustrating it gets each month :(

:dust: to those who are in tww/ are ovulating!

Arturia sending you lots of love and hugs through all this xxx

Tiny those lines are beautiful! Please don't stress, it's going the right way :happydance: symptoms sound good too!

Proud sorry you're feeling sicky :( I have got off pretty lightly so far, just odd occasions of slight nausea but I'm getting headaches, bloating and exhaustion so not got off completely! I'm actually hoping I feel sick soon just so I know bub is OK!

Glong exciting to see you're past the 7 week mark :D

All OK here ladies, not had any more spotting for a few days so trying to stay positive :) hope you're all OK!


----------



## OhHappyZ

tinymumma said:


> Thank you ladies xx Of course I'm still stressing myself out, overthinking and letting the anxiety get to me :dohh:
> My doctor is off sick and won't be back until the 14th, so I'm booking an appointment with her then and do all the boring hospital referral stuff but hopefully a dating scan too! I'll be 6+3 by then so I'll be able to get my scan around the 7 week mark :) Will have to fudge the truth a little and pretend I don't know how far along I am. They usually don't offer dating scans here if you know your lmp, especially if it's not your first live birth. Won't see the midwife until 12ish weeks but I can't remember if I see the Obgyn (hearing the heartbeat) before or after the midwife.
> Trying to tell myself that it's a good sign the test is so dark but of course I'm stressing myself because I thought it would be darker. Since I got a clear and fast + with a 25 mIu at 15DPO and now being 22DPO testing with a 6ish mIu... I don't know. I know I'm probably being unecissarily worrisome but I can't help it :haha:

Your lines look so very wonderful!!! The test line even seems to be sucking up the ink before it can get to the control!! Yay!

Haha, lying to the dr. like "Umm.....I don't really know when my last period was....I wasn't really paying attention, totally forgot to put the red dot on my calendar, oops. So I have no clue how far along I would be. Is there a way to like look in there and guess how far I am? or?" hahahaha :rofl: I am totally going to do that when I get my bfp too.


----------



## Kaiecee

Forgot to mention I'm super emotional started crying and yelling at dh because I couldn't get all the water out of the kids pool them my are pump was not working


----------



## Kaiecee

**TMI**
Went to bathroom when I wiped I had a lot of cm twinged with a very light pink wondering if it's implantation since I'm only 10dpo and got a tiny bit of cramps I hope this isn't a bad sign

What do you all think????


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thats what happened to me when pregnant with ds kaicee!

Started opks over the weekend. Still negative but got darker today and had some ewcm. So will probably be positive tomorrkw or the next day. Which will be right when I expected.


----------



## Kaiecee

Mattsgirl said:


> Thats what happened to me when pregnant with ds kaicee!
> 
> Started opks over the weekend. Still negative but got darker today and had some ewcm. So will probably be positive tomorrkw or the next day. Which will be right when I expected.

Thanks so much,but for some reason I don't have too much hope,but did you have some cramps?


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yep, I have with all three pregnancies.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks so much.


----------



## lorra1986

Symptom Alert!!! 

I have been so nauseous the last 4 days i feel like i'm ready to just puke for days. I went to urgent care b/c my obgyn is out of the office til next week. They gave me Zofran for the nausea and did blood work for pregnancy. The lab won't pick it up til today sometime so I won't get results until probably tomorrow!!! About 8/9 DPO today, honestly expecting this test to be negative b/c it's so early still but it's nice to get rid of the nausea for a lil bit.


----------



## Kaiecee

Mattsgirl said:


> Yep, I have with all three pregnancies.

Thanks you gave me dome hope.


----------



## tinymumma

Lorra, sorry to hear you're not feeling well sweetness xxx Fx'd it's for a good reason xxx 

Kaiecee, that does sound pretty hopeful! Especially since your temp is still so high and hasn't dropped yet. Fx'd beautiful xx 

Green, Sweet, Happy and Choco, how're you gorgeous ladies going?

Matts, that wonderful news about the OPKS!!! Sending you loads of :dust: 

<3


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm trying not to think about it too much or it will drive me crazy and will cave to test early,and it sucks getting your hopes up.


----------



## Sweetmama26

tinymumma said:


> Lorra, sorry to hear you're not feeling well sweetness xxx Fx'd it's for a good reason xxx
> 
> Kaiecee, that does sound pretty hopeful! Especially since your temp is still so high and hasn't dropped yet. Fx'd beautiful xx
> 
> Green, Sweet, Happy and Choco, how're you gorgeous ladies going?
> 
> Matts, that wonderful news about the OPKS!!! Sending you loads of :dust:
> 
> <3

Trying to stay positive I have a doc appointment tomorrow to go over all my last test results and SO sperm analysis


----------



## Kaiecee

Sweet mama 
Hope your Drs goes well tomorrow


----------



## chocolatechip

Just popping in for a little update. 4 dpo but trying my best not to even track/write down symptoms this month. All I notice is a sensitive left nipple anyway. 

It's not my month, it's not my month, it's not my month (I'm trying the pessimist approach  )


----------



## Kaiecee

Just realized I'm due in 3 days for af but will not test if af doesn't show up till Tuesday


----------



## Mattsgirl

Positive opk today!!! I will do one more tomorrow just to be sure that its conpletely positive. But the timing is perfect because today and tomorrow are my days off. Which is perfect for bding!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Yay mattsgirl fx for you this month.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I'm out wiped and saw the smallest amount of pink
:(


----------



## Mattsgirl

Things have gone a little quiet here. Hope everybody is doing ok. 1 dpo here. Will not test until 13 dpo on the 20th.


----------



## chocolatechip

I'm still here. 6 dpo but nothing to report. Just wanted to check in :)

Maybe everyone's having summer fun


----------



## Sweetmama26

Matts that's great on the positive OPK

Choco- I hope you are wrong about this not being your month and it turns out to actually be your month.

AFM: Dr's went well. With Clomid I had a 58.6 for LH which means I am mid range in the normal range and all my other tests also came up well, so he's not worried. SO SA showed that he had more than enough sperm to coincide with getting me pregnant so I don't even know what else to do at this point. Why am I not getting pregnant. I start day 1 of Cycle 2 of clomid tomorrow so hopefully this is my month.


----------



## Kaiecee

So need surgery on my gallbladder I go in August 5th unless I'm pregnant so we will see in a couple days.


----------



## lorra1986

blood test done tues = negative 
had another one done today to confirm. waiting on results might not get them til monday


----------



## Kaiecee

lorra1986 said:


> blood test done tues = negative
> had another one done today to confirm. waiting on results might not get them til monday

So sorry but it still can be still positive fx


----------



## Mattsgirl

They consider anything 5 and uder as negative. So you do still have a chance depending on how early ut is. Did they actually ive you numbers or just say negative.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hopefully you're pregnant and can wait on the surgery.

Glad all your tests came back good sweet. Fx'd your body just needed a cycle to get used to the clomid and this cycle will bring you 2 beautiful lines.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Mattsgirl said:


> Hopefully you're pregnant and can wait on the surgery.
> 
> Glad all your tests came back good sweet. Fx'd your body just needed a cycle to get used to the clomid and this cycle will bring you 2 beautiful lines.

Thank you I hope so too


----------



## lorra1986

Mattsgirl said:


> They consider anything 5 and uder as negative. So you do still have a chance depending on how early ut is. Did they actually ive you numbers or just say negative.

No she didn't give me any numbers but the test we did today will. Hopefully it will be positive but i'm not holding my breath. Hpt today was neg.


----------



## Kaiecee

I was right to hace a bad feeling temp still high this am and when I wiped it's RED!

I feel like maybe not trying next month feeling defeated :(


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm sorry kaicee and lorra. This ttc thing is stupid hard. I don't really enjoy any of it. Its all very stressful and a massive waiting game.


----------



## Kaiecee

Not doing clomid this month just because my gallbladder is hurting so bad I'm scheduled to go into surgery August 5th I'll get that over with and start clomid the following month. 
I will still not use protection this month but we will see.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's weird no blood is on my pad and it's mostly pink now with a lot of cm I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## BowPeep

Hi. I'm new and this is my first official month of trying. Got a positive OPK yesterday and today. Deed done so now I'm just waiting till the end of the month. Fx


----------



## Kaiecee

Temp down and af is definitely here


----------



## tinymumma

Sorry for the absence ladies xx Last Friday hubby came home drunk and things got very ugly. I had to leave with DS to my mothers and I have had to separate from him. I'm a mess right now. Sorry I'm not replying to other but I hope your journeys are going well. 
I'll pop back in, in a few days to check up on you all and read through xx 

Lots of love and heart hugs xx


----------



## MissYogi

Tiny my heart is breaking for you right now. Sending you lots of hugs and best wishes :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

tinymumma said:


> Sorry for the absence ladies xx Last Friday hubby came home drunk and things got very ugly. I had to leave with DS to my mothers and I have had to separate from him. I'm a mess right now. Sorry I'm not replying to other but I hope your journeys are going well.
> I'll pop back in, in a few days to check up on you all and read through xx
> 
> Lots of love and heart hugs xx

I'm so sorry,this must be do hard I'm here for you if you need hope things work out. :hugs:


----------



## chocolatechip

Tiny, I'm SO sorry to hear you're going through this. We're all here to lend listening ears when you need them!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh no tiny I'm so sorry to hear that. Definitely here if you need to talk.


----------



## glong88

Tiny here again if you need someone xxx


----------



## tinymumma

Thank you ladies xx It means so much to me to be able to have support from other amazing women :hugs: 

This might be a little long but there are some things that you all don't know about my life and this relationship with my hubby. After the loss of our daughter, I went a little loopy. As I was very young at the time, hubby said that we should separate ways, so I could find myself and grow. I was very hurt and found someone else straight away. Being 15 at the time and after everything that had happened, I did go down a very dark path. I ended up being kicked out of home and moving in with this "new guy". I would drink for months straight, I was constant doing any drugs I could get my hands on. Just trying to fill the void inside of me. Hubby also found someone else and they also lost a child at 21 weeks in this time. We were apart for around 3 years. All those chemicals I had were to this other guy. It was a terrible relationship. He was mentally, physically, financially and emotionally abusive. Towards the end, it got very bad. I had hidden the bruises and cuts for a long time, until one night he put me in hospital. I won't go into details but it was bad. I now have PTSD and an acquired brain injury. A few months later, although I was still in this boys grips, but I reached out and eventually found hubby. He and the woman he was with, had broken up after the funeral of their daughter and she had been seeing another man while they were together, so when we came back together, we were very messed up people, in our own rights. We decided we would never let the other go again and ended up falling pregnant with our son about 5 months into our reconcile. 
Hubby has a lot of trauma and abuse issues from all throughout his childhood. I lived a very sheltered and wonderful life prior to leaving home. Hubby however had a string of new dads, all abusers. It's a long story but it's understandable as to why he is the way he is. Deep down, underneath all of his scars, he is the kindest, most caring, gentle, funny and intelligent man I've ever known but his scars are large, ugly and have ended up resulting in us being where we are today. His mother has been an abusive alcoholics his whole life and because of all the abuse and hurt he has, he tries to soothe it with alcohol, as that's all he has ever been taught. Throughout our relationship he has been very controlling and mentally abusive. He has gotten physical a few times but nothing like my ex. Not that that makes it better but he's never actually physically struck me. We rarely have money because he always takes it all out and spends it. He doesn't do it so that I can't have money, again it's just his issues from his childhood. He feels he needs to spend it before it's taken away from him. Things are always heightened when he's drunk, like most people I guess (I no longer drink or do drugs and I've been completely clean since finding out I was pregnant with my son). 
Last week he came home very drunk. He started his crap the moment he walked through the door and I just knew it would get bad. Our son work up from his nap and saw my phone laying on the table. He likes to look at the photos of himself on my phone. So hubby has opened it for him and there was a message from my best friend. He doesn't like her, for no reason mind you, it's just because she's the only person besides family I haven't wiped from my life for him. He became very angry and aggressive. Bub started to cower into me as obviously, when Daddy gets angry, he gets quite upset. I've picked Bub up and hubby started to throw my phone around the house. At me, at the wall, down the hallway, etc. all while yelling and screaming at me. I walked into the bedroom to give Bub milk to try and calm him and of course hubby followed me, still screaming and threw the phone at me again. So I asked him to leave. He said no, so I said I would. I started packing a bag for Bub and when he realised I was serious he was grabbing my by my clothes and pulling me around, pushing me into walls, all while holding our son. He grabbed the bag I was packing and threw it out the front door and practically threw me out. My mum came and got us and that was that. 
Of course now, he's very apologetic and wants us to come home. I've told him that in order for us to get back together, he needs to be on medication, seeing someone regularly, showing me he can be responsible with money and then we can talk. I will be saving up and getting my own place for my son and I. Once I feel he is ready, we will be going and doing a course of couples counselling before we move back in together. I won't give up on him and just leave as I know and understand why he is the way he is and it's not his fault. Yes, he's 28 and should know better and he does but he has only made these revelations in that last year or so, which obviously is a big step for someone who had no idea that the way he acts and lives his life, isn't normal. 
So basically that's where I'm at right now. I apologise for the novel. I'm feeling a little better in myself now but still very emotional of course. It's all up to him now though and it's out of my hands. I do not trust him however, so I don't know how I'll be able to know if he's actually doing what I ask of him. It's still fresh though and he needs to go through his processes before change happens. 
Bub is loving being at his nannies. Playing with the puppy and being smothered in love. We will be fine, no matter the outcome. I have to wait for my new healthcare card to come in the mail then I will be making an appointments for a scan and the doctors, so I will update you ladies then xx 

I'm sorry to see the witch has made more visits xx I wish you all the best of luck on your journeys xxx Talk soon &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy your doing as well as you could be tiny,but I understand everything you wrote and your being so responsible about the whole situation without giving up on hubby I just hope he gets his stuff together so you can be a family again. 

Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## lilesMom

Giant hugs tiny xxx
U hve reacted and managed the situation in the best way possible
Hope it gets better for ye all soon xx
In the meantime u and bubs t def better where ye are.
Huge hugs xx 
Ur a very strong lady xxx


----------



## greenarcher

i'm so sorry to hear tiny. I'm glad you're not giving up on him, but if things don't change, don't stick around. He's physically and mentally abusive toward you when he's drunk, so he needs to stop drinking. Completely. Get him in AA.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Tiny I am so sorry :( please take care of yourself, we're all here if you need to talk xxx :hugs:

Ladies I'm very sad to say I'll be back to TTC soon, early scan on Tuesday had me sent straight to hospital with suspected ectopic pregnancy, when they rescanned me it was ruled out but was only measuring 5 weeks so they took bloods. Today was the repeat test, and they told me first bloods had come back with high hcg so they rescanned. Sadly only sac has grown, and I wait 2 weeks now to confirm miscarriage. Heartbroken, but me & DH will get through it.

Lots of love and :dust: to you all, and so sorry to those who got AF xxx


----------



## glong88

Oh I'm so so sorry. Xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Curiosity huge hugs xx
That was my first mc too.
Its awful.
Giant hugs.
I thought things were fine cos I had all the symptoms 
And hcg was high.
Total shock.
U poor love.
Huge hugs xx


----------



## glong88

My scan is booked for August 9th 11.15 am.

I'll be 12 plus 4 xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Glong and Liles. Glong good luck for your scan! Won't be long for you.

Liles really sorry you had this happen too, it is just horrible :cry:


----------



## sil

Can I join your group? I just got my Mirena out yesterday so I may not be testing until August but I would love a group of buddies to test with


----------



## chocolatechip

Curiosity - I'm so so sorry to hear. Hugs!!

I'm 12 dpo today and plan to test this afternoon. My symptoms have been crazy this TWW but I'm still convinced my body is not ready for pregnancy yet (ie. Didn't get EWCM this month either) so I just have to face the BFN and move forward.


----------



## lilesMom

~curiosity~ said:


> Thanks Glong and Liles. Glong good luck for your scan! Won't be long for you.
> 
> Liles really sorry you had this happen too, it is just horrible :cry:

In ways its worse than regular straight mc
Cos u hve no warning of it.
Giant hugs hon
Feel free to pm me if u hve any Qs 
Or want to chat , vent or just talk to a person who's been thete
So sorry it happened to ye hon xxx
I've had two d and c, one med mgt and natural early chemical
So I might be able to answer ur Qs.
Hugs again xxx


----------



## lilesMom

:dust: Ttcrs xxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm so sorry your going througj all that tiny. I hope you figure out what is best for your family.

Curiosity thats horrible. That pain is matched by nothing else. No words can explain how sorry I am for you.


----------



## chocolatechip

12 dpo = bfn. 

I'm definitely out. No matter how much I expected it, it still stung. Sigh.


----------



## glong88

Hugs. XXXX


----------



## chocolatechip

Ladies I know 6 cycles isn't that long but I'm starting to get a little worried. Is it normal to take longer to conceive after a miscarriage???


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thank you Liles, Matts and Chocolatechip <3

Welcome sil, I really hope the wait to TTC goes quickly for you. I am hoping to be able to get back to TTC in August so hopefully will be joining you at some point.

Matts and Chocolatechip we will get through this together and will get our rainbow babies! Chocolatechip I'm sorry you're out this month and that you're worrying. I guess it is normal to wait anything up to a year to conceive and I'm not sure if having a mc makes much difference, but I really hope it's not much longer of a wait for you. Waiting is just the worst :( :hugs: Hun and fx'd for next cycle xxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm sorry choco. I've read mixed things about how a mc affects ttc. Some say it makes you more fertile and some say it took awhile for their cycle to go back to normal. So its really hard to say. Sorry I'm not really helpful. Like curiosity said normal healthy people can take a year.But I really hope it doesn't take that long for you!

Afm 9 dpo. 4 more days until testing! Thankfully I work everyday up until then so it should keep me busy so I don't go crazy.


----------



## tinymumma

Curiosity, I'm heartbroken for you sweetheart :hugs: I'm so sorry. Sending you so much love, strength and hugs xx I wish I could do something for you xxx Praying your rainbow baby finds you ASAP :hugs: 

Choco, I'm sorry love xx Unfortuantely, in medical terms, your time TTC restarts after a loss, as you have fallen pregnant :( I have seen many women who don't fall as quickly as others and it takes a while for their hormones to readjust. I hope that your rainbow baby comes to you soon xxx :hugs: 

Matts, how exciting!! I have everything crossed for you sweetness :dust: Let's hope the days fly and you get a wonderful :bfp: xx 

How're all the other beautiful ladies that follow this thread? 

Thank you all for the kind words xx It really means so much to me. Hubby is being very supportive and kind, which is odd. I expected the anger to start by now. It's sad but I'm pretty sure he thinks this is only short term and doesn't realise how long I know this will take. Things can't be fixed in a few weeks or even a few months. The councilling courses he needs are around 10-12 weeks each and he need at least three different ones. As well as ourc couples course... I'm settled in for the long run but I don't think he is. We will be spending the day with him today, for him and Bub, so will see how that goes. 
AFM though, I've been feeling right rotten the past few days. Constant overwhelming nausea and siactic nerve pain. I've been barely able to walk and just all round feeling sorry for myself. I knew I wouldn't get off as easily as I did with my son. Still waiting for an appointment to get a scan, that will hopefully be soon. 

Loads of <3 :dust: and :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## chocolatechip

tinymumma - thanks for your response.

So if in medical terms, I have started all over again with TTC, does that mean I'd have to wait a whole year from the point of my miscarriage to get fertility help from my doctor??


----------



## lilesMom

Tiny mumma hugs xx

Choc chip.
Id go now.
They could do some basic hormone tests and stuff for u
If u haven't got done before.
Never hurts to ask their advice
They may not want to intervene yet, they prob wont
But at least u would know where u stand.
Hugs
Hope u don't need any of it and get sticky bfp soon xxx

:dust: To all xx


----------



## tinymumma

Choco, sometimes yes, sometimes no. It depends on who you see. Since you've had more than one loss, I'd say they'd be more likely to help but I agree with Liles, no harm in going and getting some blood tests, just to check hormones, as you don't need a FS to do those ones xx Beat of luck beautiful xxx

Liles, :hugs: back xx How're you feeling love?


----------



## tinymumma

tinymumma said:


> Choco, sometimes yes, sometimes no. It depends on who you see. If you have a great GP, it doesn't matter but sometimes they can be stuff arounds. I agree with Liles, no harm in going and getting some blood tests, just to check hormones, as you don't need a FS to do those ones xx Best of luck beautiful xxx
> 
> Liles, :hugs: back xx How're you feeling love?

AFM, today went well with hubby. Far better than I expected really. I can already see he's made progress and it makes my heart sing!! His next mental health appointment is tomorrow night and were hoping they will prescribe him something. In saying that though, he's said his anxiety has been none existent. I'm starting to get hopeful that this could move quicker than I was expecting? We shall see what the coming weeks bring. We have decided we will have a date night once a week. To reconnect, catch up and do something fun. Like dinner, he even suggested couples pregnancy yoga! Very unlike him but he's showing me that he's willing to do things for me that I love. I'm feeling very hopeful for our future


----------



## lilesMom

That's great hon xxx
Glad he is making progress xx
Date night is a good idea.
Baby steps until he is better xx
But I'm really glad ur feeling positive and its going well xx

I'm good hon.
Halfway there now.
Trying to decide if should hve c section cos of what happened ds.
Prob will end up getting one.
I'm at a spa today , got a massage
Haven't had one in about a year 
It was lovely.

Whens ur scan now? Did u get a date?
Xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

11dpo here! 2 more days until testing. I got the twinge pin on 9 and 10 dpo like I did with my last pregnancy so I'm hoping thats a good sign.


----------



## chocolatechip

So I tested BFN on 12 dpo but now I'm 2 days late on 16dpo and way too scared to test. I have my pelvic ultrasound today so I don't really feel like holding my pee twice in one day (it's torture for me to do a 4 hour hold) but do any of you ladies think I might still be in the game if I got a negative at 12 dpo?

I don't want to get my hopes up all over again for nothing


----------



## Mattsgirl

I definitely think its possible. I've seen a lot of ladies on here not get anything until 14 dpo. I just saw a thres on here with a lady at 14 dpo and it was crazy faint but the next day was bright pink. If it were me I would probably test again. Its better for me to know that to get my hopes up.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Choco - Hope that your scan goes well, and its good news

Tiny - I am sorry you went through that rotten stuff, I am here if you need to talk I know how a relationship like that feels

Curiosity - I am so sorry you are going through this yet again that is awful

AFM: Not much to report I am still here waiting to O but having lots of BD


----------



## greenarcher

Tiny I'm so glad to hear things are better! 

Choco - I'd test again too! Definitely not out yet! Are you usually like clockwork?

Matts - when are you planning on testing?

Sweet - Great coverage! 

2 DPO here! Avoiding the forums so I can try to be productive and catch up on a lot of work that's been burying me. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## chocolatechip

greenarcher said:


> Choco - I'd test again too! Definitely not out yet! Are you usually like clockwork?
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

I've never gone past 15dpo before (today's 16dpo) but I'm still suspicious of my post-miscarriage body. I will definitely test tonight if I can do a 4 hour hold. Thanks for the support! You ladies are all awesome.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Look forward to hearing from you choco.

I will be testing wednesday morning.


----------



## chocolatechip

Fingers crossed for you mattsgirl. It would be great to see some BFPs in here!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I tested a day early!! 12dpo, and this is at the 1 min mark. Its sooo much darker now at five minutes!! Please stick little baby!!
 



Attached Files:







20160719_063736_resized.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mattsgirl

This is it at the 5 minute mark! I can't stop staring at it. I just don't believe it!
 



Attached Files:







20160719_064822_resized.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## greenarcher

Ahh!!! beautiful line!! Congrats Matts!~


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ahh congrats Matts! July has been lucky!!!


----------



## MissYogi

Wow, that's such a dark line! Congrats matts!


----------



## chocolatechip

Mattsgirl, that is SO WONDERFUL!!!!!


I'm 17 dpo today and tested BFN this morning. I don't know what's going on. I've never been a day late in my life (even as a teenager) and now this.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

No denying that one! Congratulations matts!! 

Hugs chocolate. I hope you get an answer soon I know it's super frustrating! 

Tiny glad to hear DH is making some progress!

Good luck to all the ladies in the tww! 

I've just been kinda lurking lately not talking much. My sickness has lightened up some which is a nice change but I'm still extremely exhausted all the time and have no added heartburn to my ever growing list of symptoms :cry: I'm just ready to get to second tri and hopefully feel a little better. My scan is in exactly one week and I can't wait to hopefully see a healthy little bean! :flower:


----------



## glong88

Yes matts!! I'm so happy it happened so quick for you again xxxx


----------



## chocolatechip

AF came finally! I'm surprisingly relieved. Hopefully the results from my scan provide me with some sort of information to hang on to.


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats matts xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats matts definitely a strong positive


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thank you!! I'm still having a hard time believing it, and for the few minutes that I do believe it I'm suler freaked out and scared bout loosing this one too.


----------



## tinymumma

Oh Matts!!! :happydance: So exciting!! Congratulations gorgeous xxx Come on beanie, stick xx One day at a time lovely :hugs: So much love to you xx 

Choco, sorry AF ended up arriving gorgeous xx :hugs: Have you been back to the doctor about the ultrasound? In hoping everything is ok and your sticky BFP is just around the corner xx 

Curiosity, how're you going lovely? I'm sending you so much love and positive thoughts right now xx I wish I could give you a massive hug xx

Green, Happy, Kaiecee, Proud, Liles and Kk, how're all you beautiful ladies? 

AFM, things are pretty rocky at the moment... Hubby has entered the anger phase and hasn't spoken to me in two days. He hasn't come and seen us either. I'm worried something has happened. I'm worried that it's all too much and he'll run away, or worse. I've been trying to distance my thoughts but it's getting very hard. 
In other news, I have a doctors appointment tomorrow to hopefully book a scan! I hope she doesn't question it and just does it automatically but I'm not going to leave until I get one. Even if I have to fudge the truth a little. I'm not going through 3 doctors again! My nausea has gotten pretty bad. I'm yet to throw up but I constantly sit just under that line. My siactic nerve has been playing up terribly too. Some days I can barely walk. Then the sore nipples, my GOD. I've had to cut Peapods feeds down to two a day because I actually can't handle the pain. I feel so terrible but hopefully it will all ease soon 

Much love, heart hugs and dust to all xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

tinymumma said:


> Oh Matts!!! :happydance: So exciting!! Congratulations gorgeous xxx Come on beanie, stick xx One day at a time lovely :hugs: So much love to you xx
> 
> Choco, sorry AF ended up arriving gorgeous xx :hugs: Have you been back to the doctor about the ultrasound? In hoping everything is ok and your sticky BFP is just around the corner xx
> 
> Curiosity, how're you going lovely? I'm sending you so much love and positive thoughts right now xx I wish I could give you a massive hug xx
> 
> Green, Happy, Kaiecee, Proud, Liles and Kk, how're all you beautiful ladies?
> 
> AFM, things are pretty rocky at the moment... Hubby has entered the anger phase and hasn't spoken to me in two days. He hasn't come and seen us either. I'm worried something has happened. I'm worried that it's all too much and he'll run away, or worse. I've been trying to distance my thoughts but it's getting very hard.
> In other news, I have a doctors appointment tomorrow to hopefully book a scan! I hope she doesn't question it and just does it automatically but I'm not going to leave until I get one. Even if I have to fudge the truth a little. I'm not going through 3 doctors again! My nausea has gotten pretty bad. I'm yet to throw up but I constantly sit just under that line. My siactic nerve has been playing up terribly too. Some days I can barely walk. Then the sore nipples, my GOD. I've had to cut Peapods feeds down to two a day because I actually can't handle the pain. I feel so terrible but hopefully it will all ease soon
> 
> Much love, heart hugs and dust to all xxx


Since I'm Getting my operation on the 5th of August I'm not trying but not preventing I'm suppose to start af the day of operation so I'll ask them to test me if she doesn't show but she usually does the day before. 

Not temping and I'm definitely sure I'll be ov'ing in the next 24h so whatever happens,happens it's a no stress month and feels sold not to stress. 

Hope you figure out where dh is,and that he gets the help he needs so you can come back as a family. 

Sucks about the nausea and all the other pains pregnancy brings hope you get relief soon. 
Xx


----------



## Kaiecee

So dr wants me to use clomid for another 3 months but added metformin has anyone used this??


----------



## chocolatechip

Got the results from my pelvic ultrasound today. My Doctor says there's absolutely nothing wrong and no signs of having problems having a pregnancy or keeping one. He said the biggest thing he noticed was that I seem very stressed and this can inhibit conception.

I guess he's right. This is a bit of a relief but I know I have a lot to work on in terms of being less stressed.

Hope all is well in here!


----------



## Kaiecee

Chocolatechip 
Great news


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! Wanted to play catch up (again) with everyone!

Kaicee- how scary about your gallbladder. it's good that they are doing the surgery so you wont have to worry about it. if you are pregnant, will they wait until after baby is born or will the still be able to do it? do you have to wait to start trying again at all or will you be able to go right back to it? a good friend of mine was on metformin for about a year and it didn't do anything for her. She has PCOS however and has been trying for a year and a half now (just started clomid). i've heard others on here who have had success with it.

Happy- how are you doing?? i haven't peeked in on your journal today but how is your OPK looking? And good tip about using coconut oil for itchy skin. It's so hot here and i can't stop scratching...i will definitely have to go pick some up this week to try out!

Green- yay for the TWW! Any early symptoms so far? when do you think you will test next?

Tiny- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you for sharing your story with us. i pray that you and your little guy are doing well and that, in time, your DH will be able to reconcile and move forward from his past. i applaud you for making the decision to put yourself and your son first and get out of an abusive situation. I hope for all of you that are you are able to grow and move forward together. But if not, you are such a strong woman and will find your way in this new path. you are such a strong lady and i greatly admire you. take care of you and your sweet boy. all you can do for your husband is let him know what you need from him- it's 100% on him to make the change.I'm glad you are setting up weekly date nights with him to help reconnect! In terms of things moving quicker than you were thinking- i would caution against getting your hopes set on it. He has a lifetime of issues to sort through and it will pop up suddenly and set him back. then work through it, move forward, something else comes up. Two steps forward, one step back kind of a thing. Has he committed to stop drinking? From what you've said, it all seems heightened when he is drunk (especially as he is now become physically abusive when drunk). just remember that slow and steady is the way to go. time and work is what will get things to where they should be.

I'm sorry you've been feeling so bad :( i hope the sciatic nerve pain goes away and you've been getting a bit of a break from the MS. I found my first tri MUCH harder this time than the first....part of it is you're chasing after a toddler all day long! and for BF'ing- if you need to wean him to spare yourself some pain, that's OK! i can't imagine nursing while preggo because of the sensitivity! hope it gets easier for you soon momma :hugs:

Proud- just a couple more days to your appointment!! i bet you are so excited!

missyogi- your chart is looking awesome hun! how are you feeling? any symptoms?

choco- :hugs::hugs: i'm so sorry that AF showed up for you. i hope that this cycle will be your lucky one. i'm not sure about how long post miscarriage. i know for some their cycles can be messed up for a few months- if yours falls into that, then FX this next cycle everything is back in balance and you can catch. You could always ask your doctor if you could have your hormone levels checked, just to be sure they are where they are supposed to be. i'm glad your scan came back normal. stress definitely does crazy things to your body. would it be possible in your fertile time this cycle to book a night away somewhere? just to get away from everything and see if it helps at all?

sweetmama- i'm glad all your test results came back normal. i'm sure it's frustrating though since it's been such a long road for you so far to get pregnant. have you talked to your doctor about next steps? Hopefully the clomid works quickly for you (I know several people on here and IRL who have fallen pregnant with clomid)!

curiosity- oh hun, i am so so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: I can't imagine how you are feeling. i pray that you have your little rainbow soon

les- how are you doing? i need to go get caught up on your journal but hope that things are okay for you :flower:

lorra- hello! :hi: i added you to our list on the front page! love that you're all stocked up on tests so that you dont run out when you need it! where are you in your cycle?

liles- happy 21 weeks!!! i can't believe you're already over halfway through your pregnancy. do you have your anatomy scan booked? love that you went for a massage! i'm hoping to go in for one in a few weeks too!

bowpeep- hello and welcome! i've added you to our front page. how are you feeling so far? when will you be testing? good luck!

glong- yay! not long at all to go. how are you feeling? happy 10 weeks and congrats on double digits!!

sil- welcome! :hi: i've added you onto our front page. where are you in your cycle? best of luck!!

matts- yay!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am so so happy for you! Please stick little bean!! Do you know your due date? i've added your BFP to the front!

AFM, I am doing well and staying busy! My MS seems to be gone (knock on wood). I get random bouts of it, but NOTHING even close to where it was. After a week and a half of feeling no movements, I felt baby several times over 2 days (nothing for a couple days now, but that's okay). it was very reassuring to say the least! coming up on 16 weeks tomorrow, which is crazy! it seems to be going by both slow and fast. next appointment is in 2 weeks from tomorrow where we should be booking our anatomy scan! we are staying team yellow but i'm anxious to make sure baby is growing well and is on track in there. 

Heading to western New York this week with my mom and DS to visit my moms family. I am really close with my aunts and cousins up there so looking forward to seeing them again.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

kksy9b said:


> Hi all! Wanted to play catch up (again) with everyone!
> 
> Kaicee- how scary about your gallbladder. it's good that they are doing the surgery so you wont have to worry about it. if you are pregnant, will they wait until after baby is born or will the still be able to do it? do you have to wait to start trying again at all or will you be able to go right back to it? a good friend of mine was on metformin for about a year and it didn't do anything for her. She has PCOS however and has been trying for a year and a half now (just started clomid). i've heard others on here who have had success with it.
> 
> Happy- how are you doing?? i haven't peeked in on your journal today but how is your OPK looking? And good tip about using coconut oil for itchy skin. It's so hot here and i can't stop scratching...i will definitely have to go pick some up this week to try out!
> 
> Green- yay for the TWW! Any early symptoms so far? when do you think you will test next?
> 
> Tiny- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you for sharing your story with us. i pray that you and your little guy are doing well and that, in time, your DH will be able to reconcile and move forward from his past. i applaud you for making the decision to put yourself and your son first and get out of an abusive situation. I hope for all of you that are you are able to grow and move forward together. But if not, you are such a strong woman and will find your way in this new path. you are such a strong lady and i greatly admire you. take care of you and your sweet boy. all you can do for your husband is let him know what you need from him- it's 100% on him to make the change.I'm glad you are setting up weekly date nights with him to help reconnect! In terms of things moving quicker than you were thinking- i would caution against getting your hopes set on it. He has a lifetime of issues to sort through and it will pop up suddenly and set him back. then work through it, move forward, something else comes up. Two steps forward, one step back kind of a thing. Has he committed to stop drinking? From what you've said, it all seems heightened when he is drunk (especially as he is now become physically abusive when drunk). just remember that slow and steady is the way to go. time and work is what will get things to where they should be.
> 
> I'm sorry you've been feeling so bad :( i hope the sciatic nerve pain goes away and you've been getting a bit of a break from the MS. I found my first tri MUCH harder this time than the first....part of it is you're chasing after a toddler all day long! and for BF'ing- if you need to wean him to spare yourself some pain, that's OK! i can't imagine nursing while preggo because of the sensitivity! hope it gets easier for you soon momma :hugs:
> 
> Proud- just a couple more days to your appointment!! i bet you are so excited!
> 
> missyogi- your chart is looking awesome hun! how are you feeling? any symptoms?
> 
> choco- :hugs::hugs: i'm so sorry that AF showed up for you. i hope that this cycle will be your lucky one. i'm not sure about how long post miscarriage. i know for some their cycles can be messed up for a few months- if yours falls into that, then FX this next cycle everything is back in balance and you can catch. You could always ask your doctor if you could have your hormone levels checked, just to be sure they are where they are supposed to be. i'm glad your scan came back normal. stress definitely does crazy things to your body. would it be possible in your fertile time this cycle to book a night away somewhere? just to get away from everything and see if it helps at all?
> 
> sweetmama- i'm glad all your test results came back normal. i'm sure it's frustrating though since it's been such a long road for you so far to get pregnant. have you talked to your doctor about next steps? Hopefully the clomid works quickly for you (I know several people on here and IRL who have fallen pregnant with clomid)!
> 
> curiosity- oh hun, i am so so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: I can't imagine how you are feeling. i pray that you have your little rainbow soon
> 
> les- how are you doing? i need to go get caught up on your journal but hope that things are okay for you :flower:
> 
> lorra- hello! :hi: i added you to our list on the front page! love that you're all stocked up on tests so that you dont run out when you need it! where are you in your cycle?
> 
> liles- happy 21 weeks!!! i can't believe you're already over halfway through your pregnancy. do you have your anatomy scan booked? love that you went for a massage! i'm hoping to go in for one in a few weeks too!
> 
> bowpeep- hello and welcome! i've added you to our front page. how are you feeling so far? when will you be testing? good luck!
> 
> glong- yay! not long at all to go. how are you feeling? happy 10 weeks and congrats on double digits!!
> 
> sil- welcome! :hi: i've added you onto our front page. where are you in your cycle? best of luck!!
> 
> matts- yay!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am so so happy for you! Please stick little bean!! Do you know your due date? i've added your BFP to the front!
> 
> AFM, I am doing well and staying busy! My MS seems to be gone (knock on wood). I get random bouts of it, but NOTHING even close to where it was. After a week and a half of feeling no movements, I felt baby several times over 2 days (nothing for a couple days now, but that's okay). it was very reassuring to say the least! coming up on 16 weeks tomorrow, which is crazy! it seems to be going by both slow and fast. next appointment is in 2 weeks from tomorrow where we should be booking our anatomy scan! we are staying team yellow but i'm anxious to make sure baby is growing well and is on track in there.
> 
> Heading to western New York this week with my mom and DS to visit my moms family. I am really close with my aunts and cousins up there so looking forward to seeing them again.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend :flower:


Dr wants me on metformin because she thinks maybe the clomid has given me cysts and using it will kick start them but I don't have pros and ov on my own she's hoping it will just give my body a boost.but thanks for the response and I've felt eith my gallbladder for over 2 years and now it's the worse do getting it out should give me instant relief but shouldn't haven't any effect on my ttc and yes they can go eith the surgery if I happen to be pregnant but I doubt I am.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks and hey kk :)
Glad ms is giving u a break mostly xxx
I felt movement very early this time.
Then when bub moved up out of pubic bone area I had very little for weeks
Then felt it again once bub got a bit stronger
Saw a kick from outside yest for first time.
Was fab to see :)
Anatomy scan is 23.5 weeks.
Super late but that's the date hosp here does them now
Think its back log from people having summer hols.
So Aug 9th it is.
I've asked gender at any scan
But haven't been told yet , doh!! 
If I don't find out on the 9 th ill prob go for private scan
Just trying to save myself dosh I don't really hve :)

Is urs around the 20 week?
Xx


----------



## kksy9b

kaicee- that's great that being pregnant wont interrupt the surgery and that you will be able to get some relief soon. Also really great that it wont delay trying if you aren't preggo this month. 

liles-that's great about feeling movement from the outside! i am really looking forward to those kicks. my DH is way more into this pregnancy than the last. Last time around he was creeped out by feeling outside kicks but i think he will be totally into it this time. Not long at all to your scan!! FX they will be able to tell the gender then so you dont have to book a private. Mine should be around 20 weeks. My next appointment is at 18 weeks and they will book it then. So just depends what is available.

How was everyones weekend? Ours was so nice getting to spend some time together. My DH has been crazy busy at work for the last few weeks and we haven't been able to just be at home together hanging out. We were in an excessive heat warning for over a week so the weekend was spent inside playing. we built forts, played hide and seek (my LO's new favorite game), went on "bear hunts" (flashlight around the house looking for bears), watched movies and just spent time together. DH and I also went on a date to see the new Star Trek movie. Have to take advantage of monthly date nights while we still can!

3 days and counting to vacation!!


----------



## jwilly

Hi ladies, 

I cant believe over 2 months have already passed! DH and I will be back to trying next month. It looks like I missed so much here. Im not sure i will be able to catch up and read through everything(hundreds of pages... Lol!), but huge congratulations to those who got their BFPs over the last few months!:happydance: So very excited for you all. I look forward to catching up with all of you :)


----------



## kksy9b

So good to hear from you J!! Can't wait until you can start trying again! How are you feeling?


----------



## jwilly

Thanks kks! Me too... though in one way I am kind of dreading trying again :dohh:. The last few months were kind of nice actually, not charting or temping or waiting. I never realized how stressful it is! How are you feeling?? When I left I think you had just got your positive!


----------



## lilesMom

Welcome back hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Our anatomy scans will prob be quite close together kk
Fingers crossed for great news all round xxx

Bear hunt and ur indoor games sound fun 
Ds doesn't hve the understanding for those type of games
But I used to play things like that with my nieces and nephews all the time.
Great fun :)


----------



## kksy9b

J- I totally understand dreading starting again :hugs: do you think you'll start back up with charting or try without at first to ease back in? I hope you get your bfp and rainbow quickly! I've been feeling much better the last 2 weeks. First tri was pretty rough but so far second has been nice!


----------



## jwilly

Thanks Liles! 

Kks Im glad to hear you're feeling better and that everything is going well!
I think I am going to dive right in head first.. I am finding there is no in between for me as hard as I try! I am already temping again (I wasnt sure if my cycles would be messed up)t. This will be the first month that I actually O, as my beta numbers just fell under 5 a few weeks ago so I am hoping everything is just right back to normal!


----------



## kksy9b

I guess once you start temping, there is no going back..the pull is too strong :haha:I'm glad things seem to be getting back on track for you! Good that you will have a solid cycle for everything to finish regulating and then get back in! Will you have additional monitoring through trying/pregnancy?


----------



## jwilly

It's so true! Its kind of all or nothing! :haha:

It doesn't look like there will be any additional monitoring through trying, but I am thinking there will be with a future pregnancy. Apparently there is a higher risk of an ectopic if you have had one before. Hoping that wont be the case for us O:) I still plan to go in for my lap in the fall though. I still have that nagging feeling that something is wrong.. But we will cross that bridge when we come to it!


----------



## chocolatechip

Welcome back jwilly!


----------



## jwilly

Thanks choco! How have you been?


----------



## chocolatechip

jwilly said:


> Thanks choco! How have you been?

Not too badly, thanks for asking! Currently on Cycle 4 (post MC) and taking it really casually this month. I will not be doing OPKs or counting DPO. I recently had a pelvic ultrasound that showed absolutely nothing was wrong so I'm just going to keep trying and hope for the best.

Good luck to everyone else still hanging around in here!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi girls :wave: just wanted to pop in and update that I had my dating scan today. We got pushed forward a couple days so we are now due February 24th. Baby had a nice strong heartbeat 175. 

I hope everyone is doing well. All the pregnant ladies and those that are still trying for their little beanies. I pray you all get your :bfp: soon! 

:dust:


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome news proud!!! I updated the front for you.

Its been so quiet here lately. How is everyone's week going? We are leaving tomorrow for a weekend trip, so excited about that!


----------



## greenarcher

Where to kk?


----------



## lilesMom

Quiet here :)
Counting down till scan time.
Enjoy ur trip xxx


----------



## glong88

13 days until my 12 week scan


----------



## lilesMom

12 days to my anomaly scan :)
Very close glong


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kk vacation time sounds fun! Where are you going?

Glong and liles good luck with your upcoming scans!

Liles will you be finding out what baby is?


----------



## Kaiecee

9 days till surgery and af wonder if she'll come this month.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Welcome back jwilly!! Hopefully this round of ttc will be less stressful. 

Have fun on vacation.

Congrats on all the scans! 

Sorry I've been absent. Hubby got that job that he interviewed for last week. We have to move in 2 weeks 2.5 hoirs away. Not crazy far but its just far enough that looking for a place is not the easiest. Plus I'm finishing my last week of work and trying to soak up as much time with my family as possible. I'm used to seeing them everyday so this is going to be very difficult for me. Hormones aren't making it any easier either. Hubbys new insurance wont kick in until september 1st, so won't be able to schedule any appointments until then.


----------



## lilesMom

Glad he got the job but sorry u hve to move hon xxx 
Hope ye find lovely house xx


----------



## lilesMom

Proud ill def find out if bub will allow it :)
Tried at last two scans
Said they couldn't see 
Doh!!
How u doin xx

Kaicee best of luck for surgery
And hope for surprise bfp for u xx


----------



## lilesMom

Tiny how u doin hon xxx


----------



## jwilly

It is definitely quieting down a bit in here. 

choco, fx for you this month. Sometimes a relaxed approach is all you need (or so i hear... easier said than done!). Glad to hear your ultrasound went well. Do you have any other testing coming up?

Good luck at your scans glong and liles O:) Glong, happy to see that it happened quickly for you and glad to hear that everything is going well. 


Kaiecee sorry I am totally out of the loop. What is your surgery for? good luck!

Thanks Matts. I hope so too O:) Good luck with the move. 2.5 hours is a big move! (at least for me it would be). Thats great about the new job though. 

Liles sounds like you have a shy one! Hope that he or she lets you see this time around.


----------



## lilesMom

I hope so jwilly :)
But not the end of the world if he/she decides to be a surprise :)

Hope things happen nice and fast now for u hon xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all I hope you all are well, I'm sorry I haven't been online I just don't have internet at the moment. 

I'm about 6-8DPO depending on if the Fertility friend app is right or if I O'd before then. So I'm just waiting waiting. Hoping this is my month


----------



## Kaiecee

jwilly said:


> It is definitely quieting down a bit in here.
> 
> choco, fx for you this month. Sometimes a relaxed approach is all you need (or so i hear... easier said than done!). Glad to hear your ultrasound went well. Do you have any other testing coming up?
> 
> Good luck at your scans glong and liles O:) Glong, happy to see that it happened quickly for you and glad to hear that everything is going well.
> 
> 
> Kaiecee sorry I am totally out of the loop. What is your surgery for? good luck!
> 
> Thanks Matts. I hope so too O:) Good luck with the move. 2.5 hours is a big move! (at least for me it would be). Thats great about the new job though.
> 
> Liles sounds like you have a shy one! Hope that he or she lets you see this time around.


I'm getting my gallbladder removed it's costing too much pain and went they 2 pregnancies with the pain so it needs to go


----------



## chocolatechip

Question for all of you ladies - I hope someone can help me, although I know this question is very specific.

Basically I used to have TONS of ewcm every month. It would come out when I was in the washroom and be all over my underwear. Ever since my miscarriage in April, I've had NO ewcm. My opks are positive, my periods are regular and on time, but no ewcm whatsoever. It's been 4 cycles now.

So my question is - do any of you ladies have ewcm that shows up some months and not others? Did anyone get pregnant the month they didn't see much ewcm?

I have used pre-seed but deep down inside, I feel like this is my body's way of saying it's still not ready since I used to have SO much ewcm every month.

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lilesMom

Any sort of changes can be normal after mc 
Maybe its ur new normal hon.
Id keep using a little pressed to give a helping hand 
If u don't hve much ewcm.
With pos opk , then ur most likely ov alright
Would u temp to confirm ov?
I've never temped but most people who do swear by it.

I haven't had this exact change after mc.
But I've always had some change after each mc
Hugs xx
Hope u catch soon hon xx


----------



## MissYogi

Hi ladies! I've missed so much here, it feels impossible to catch up with everything after a week away! 

I am 13 DPO now and AF should arrive today. Tested this morning and BFN, although it was a dollar store test. I have been having quite a few symptoms (headache, backache, constipation, moodiness, slight nausea) although all of them could be due to travelling. Starting on 9 DPO I have been spotting especially after BDing. I'm still holding out a bit of hope for this cycle even with the negative because I just sort of feel like it could be and AF normally arrives overnight but she has not shown yet. I do have one FRER test but I'm saving it for when I feel more confident that it will matter because they are expensive!


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck hon xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Good luck miss yogi!


----------



## Kaiecee

No af still I'm really anxious for her to get here so I won't have to get the hospital to test me I already had sitting last month at this time saying af was on here way,I
Just got a lot of cm yesterday.


----------



## chocolatechip

How's everyone doing? Anyone testing soon? Updates?


----------



## jwilly

Good luck missyogi & kaiecee. I hope this is it for you guys!

I am 9 dpo today. AF should arrive next Wednesday, but I don't plan on testing until the weekend. No symptoms other than the usual PMS symptoms I usually get around this time. Nothing too exciting on my end!


----------



## kksy9b

hi everyone! i am home from our trip so doing a quick catch up. We went to New York to visit my moms side of the family. It was a WONDERFUL trip and DS did better than I could have ever imagined. Took right to everyone and slept great with no issues. We got stuck an extra day because of flight delays but were able to go back to my aunts house, so no big deal. Have been spending the last 2 days trying to catch up things at the house and I *think* I'm all done. whew. busy week. Have been feeling the baby move a little more in the last couple days. no real kicks yet, but had a decent roll yesterday. I'm feeling them all over my uterus so I know they are just swimming around in there. Next appointment is Monday and should set the anatomy scan then!

matts- that's great that your hubby got the job! what does he do? i hope it's not too stressful for you through the move. and 2.5 hours is a long ways but not TOO far. My parents are 3.5 hours and we see them on average every 6 weeks or so. during the winter it's longer but more often in the summer so it's balanced. Video chat is a wonderful thing to stay connected too :hugs:

kaicee- best of luck with your surgery hun :hugs:

sweet- chart is looking good so far! how are you feeling?

choco- in general, i noticed a difference in my CM depending how much water I was drinking. Lots of water=lots of EWCM and visa versa. However, while my body was adjusting post weaning (which took 8 cycles) I had very little CM. For me, it was a hormone imbalance (note that i was also having mostly anovulatory cyles). My cycles regulated and CM went back to normal as we were starting to try. I've heard great things about preseed and it helping women with little CM. I think i've also heard robitussin can help increase CM (but I would double check that!)

missyogi- i'm sorry that AF came last cycle. FX for this one though!!

jwilly- chart is looking awesome! can't wait to start seeing your tests. so hopeful for you this cycle!

glong- how long now to your scan??

curiosity- how are you doing? were you able to follow up with the doctor? praying that you got good news and your bean is okay

tiny, happy, green, les- thinking of you ladies and hope all is well


----------



## glong88

Scan is Tuesday 11.15 uk time. 4 days and counting


----------



## MissYogi

kksy9b said:


> hi everyone! i am home from our trip so doing a quick catch up. We went to New York to visit my moms side of the family. It was a WONDERFUL trip and DS did better than I could have ever imagined. Took right to everyone and slept great with no issues. We got stuck an extra day because of flight delays but were able to go back to my aunts house, so no big deal. Have been spending the last 2 days trying to catch up things at the house and I *think* I'm all done. whew. busy week. Have been feeling the baby move a little more in the last couple days. no real kicks yet, but had a decent roll yesterday. I'm feeling them all over my uterus so I know they are just swimming around in there. Next appointment is Monday and should set the anatomy scan then!
> 
> matts- that's great that your hubby got the job! what does he do? i hope it's not too stressful for you through the move. and 2.5 hours is a long ways but not TOO far. My parents are 3.5 hours and we see them on average every 6 weeks or so. during the winter it's longer but more often in the summer so it's balanced. Video chat is a wonderful thing to stay connected too :hugs:
> 
> kaicee- best of luck with your surgery hun :hugs:
> 
> sweet- chart is looking good so far! how are you feeling?
> 
> choco- in general, i noticed a difference in my CM depending how much water I was drinking. Lots of water=lots of EWCM and visa versa. However, while my body was adjusting post weaning (which took 8 cycles) I had very little CM. For me, it was a hormone imbalance (note that i was also having mostly anovulatory cyles). My cycles regulated and CM went back to normal as we were starting to try. I've heard great things about preseed and it helping women with little CM. I think i've also heard robitussin can help increase CM (but I would double check that!)
> 
> missyogi- i'm sorry that AF came last cycle. FX for this one though!!
> 
> jwilly- chart is looking awesome! can't wait to start seeing your tests. so hopeful for you this cycle!
> 
> glong- how long now to your scan??
> 
> curiosity- how are you doing? were you able to follow up with the doctor? praying that you got good news and your bean is okay
> 
> tiny, happy, green, les- thinking of you ladies and hope all is well

Thanks KK, I'm feeling alright about it, was a bit bummed that I couldn't have a honeymoon baby but this way is probably better anyways as it gives us a bit more time to save money.


----------



## jwilly

Thanks kks! I am hoping we get lucky, but trying not to expect too much. 

glong good luck at your scan! Very exciting. I hope the next few days go by quickly for you. 

Missyogi sorry hun :hugs: Hoping that this is your cycle!


----------



## kksy9b

not long at at glong!

missyogi- i think this cycle with less stress and still being on summer break will give you a great set up to get preggo! FX!

jwilly- i hope it happens quickly for you :hugs:


----------



## glong88

Long enough he he can't wait I'm so worried


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs: i hope you see a healthy baby and and can help ease your worry


----------



## glong88

Thank you, I really think it will xx


----------



## Kaiecee

So here's an update 
Gallbladder surgery went well even though I started af right after I woke up which sucks,still in a lot of pain but I have the best husband and kids that are all helping out even in laws came to help can't wait for this to be over with to start ttc again.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey Ladies, sorry I was gone. I was on vacation with my family and now getting ready to move this coming weekend.

Are you able to ttc this cycle or do tey want you to wait one?


----------



## lilesMom

Had anatomy scan today
Alls well except couldn't check spine
Just cos of position.
Its a girl!!!
Delighted :)


----------



## chocolatechip

Congrats on the girl lilesmom!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx
How u doin?xx


----------



## glong88

Hello ladies 12 weeks 4 days...
Any guesses ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats liles on your pink bundle :thumbup: girls are lots of fun!

Glong I'm gonna say girl


----------



## glong88

Yay I want a girl!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks proud xxx
How u doin?

Glong I'm useless at guessing
I'm always wrong


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm fairly well. Feeling a little better just waiting to get a little energy back I hope. Working 40 hours a week and then coming home and taking care of two kiddos I'm constantly exhausted. My poor house has been seriously neglected :dohh: my birthday is next month and I think we are gonna try to set up a private gender scan so hopefully in about 5 weeks we will know if we will finally be getting a little blue bundle or another little pink bundle. 

How is everyone else doing? Anyone coming up to test soon?


----------



## Wywymom

Hey ladies!

Hope you don't mind me joining in on the excitement. 
First cycle TTC baby #3 post Mirena removal July 11th. I o'd on Sunday I'm pretty positive. I'm currently 3 dpo. I will begin testing on 15 dpo or 8/22. Best of luck and baby dust to those also in the tww.:winkwink:


----------



## lilesMom

Proud ur super mom xx
Ignore housework 
Ur doing enough as it is.
No wonder ur tired xx
Hope ur energy levels pick up a bit soon xxx 

Wywymom
Welcome and lots of dust xx


----------



## chocolatechip

Hi all,

Just checking in at 8-11 dpo (I wasn't tracking this cycle so that's my guess according to O cramps). I haven't had any symptoms but I do have a nasty cold (sore throat, stuffy nose, stuffy head) that showed up this past Monday. I haven't had a cold in probably a year so it's a huge bummer for it to happen over the summer (I'm a teacher).

Ah well. We leave for vacation this weekend and I'm hoping and praying AF will stay away since it's basically swimming day and night.

Hope everyone else is well.

And glong - nearly EVERYONE in my life has given birth to or found out they're having a girl this year, so I be you'll have one too!


----------



## jwilly

liles congratulations! a little girl! <3 

Wywymom welcome! 

choco enjoy your weekend away! Where are you off to?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx
How u doin xx


----------



## jwilly

Oh I am good. AF got me this month. I wasn't expecting much but still disappointing none the less


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs honey xx
After my mcs I tried to keep in my mind maybe my body knows when its ready for sticky rainbow bub.
But it still sucks
Hugs xxx 
Hopefully next cycle xxx


----------



## chocolatechip

AF got me again. This is four cycles post-miscarriage. I'm really starting to worry. It took us 3 cycles the first time. What's going on? :(


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs honey xx
Sorry af showed
Hope its the last time for a long time for u xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sorry AF showed ladies :hugs:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop by and say I'm thinking of you all. Congratulations ladies on your lovely scans and liles congratulations on your little girl! Matt's I am so so pleased to read you're having your rainbow, huge congratulations.

Sorry I've been away for a while trying to get my head straight. It's been over 3 weeks since my miscarriage was induced and I'm waiting for new cycle now to start TTC in a couple of weeks time. A week after the miscarriage my sister-in-law and brother-in-law video messaged us to say they were expecting and were at the same stage we were, they'd been for a scan after what happened to us. As you can imagine although we're happy it really set me back as all felt so unfair. I am trying to have a more positive on life right now by trying new exercise and finding new things to do in our new area. I truly hope everything works out for those TTC this month, really sorry to those who just got AF, lots of love and :hugs: to you xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx

Huge hugs.
I had 3 losses in a row after simon
I was starting to believe id never get there again
But it can happen for u hon xxx
Giant hugs xx
Hope u catch fast with sticky rainbow bub xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thank you so much Liles <3

So sorry you had to go through all of that. I'm glad things are looking up for you so much now xxx


----------



## arturia

I see this thread has gotten pretty quiet since I was around here. Thought I'd update you folks on how I was going.

So after my husband did his 'no kids' thing a couple months ago, we almost decided to divorce. It was sad and painful. I thought about what kind of birth control I was going to get. I didn't want more hormones due to the fact that my old pill must have killed my sex drive; I have never wanted it as much as I did after going off, especially before O. I thought a copper IUD, but ended up afraid because of my tilted uterus. (my cervix faces towards my butt) Kept meaning to make an appointment, slacked.

Cut to early August. Still no birth control. Husband knows. I remind him before :sex:. Inevitably we end up doing something moderately close to my O day. Afterwards I ask him why he would do something risky/stupid knowing he doesn't want kids. He declares he doesn't know what he wants anymore. I get all hopeful. My mom ends up in the hospital sometime between then and now due to a medication failure. (She is still there, though we expect her recovered and home soon. No risk to her life, just a risk to her ability to live at home with my dad. Her illness is psychiatric.) Sometime after that, my dh tells me he regrets his lapse in judgement. I am disappointed, but can't push down the feeling that it's too late.

This morning I thought I saw the faintest of positives on my ic. No pictures, it wouldn't show up on my phone. Tonight I will be buying a frer to test with tomorrow morning. It's been hard for me to sit still all morning.

I'll update everyone with the results tomorrow.

~~~

This isn't really happening the way I'd hoped, but thinking about it, I will be happy to be a mom. I hope he decides to give fatherhood a try, but I will be perfectly fine if he doesn't. I already have a career, I can afford to go it alone. He can wander off and have all his fancy electronic toys (that he considers more valuable than his potential children) by himself.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my goodness arturia, that is such a rollercoaster. I can not imagine going through all that. I really hope you get the anwser tomorrow that you're hoping for!!


----------



## arturia

Matt - I think I've decided 2016 can stop now. I believe the universe has kicked me enough. :haha:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I completely understand. Back in april my sister left her husband. Without going into details she was 100% in the right to leave him and take their 1 year old son with her. Well the most difficult thing is she is married to my husbands brother. So for 3 months straight all me and my dh did was fight, everyday. Then right in the middle of that we had a miscarriage. So needless to say this year has sucked massively!

So as difficult as it may be and the fights that may come, at the end of the day if theres a second line nothing else will matter. You will have a beautiful little baby. And whether you do it alone or he decides he wants to be involved, the love you have for your baby will over shadow all the bad stuff.


----------



## arturia

Got up early because I woke up needing to pee. Took my test. It was positive. So I'm pregnant.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congratulations!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## lilesMom

Congratulations hon xxx
Hope everything works out really well fir ye xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Congratulations arturia!! After all the pain you've been through I hope this is your light at the end of the tunnel xxx whatever happens I hope things work out Hun :hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congratulations Arturia! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Kaiecee

Hi ladies I'm back I'll be testing tomorrow or Monday I'm already 2 days late but want to make sure I don't waste any tests. 

My surgery went well and we decided this month to dtd without clomid and start next month hopefully we won't have to and I get my bfp


----------



## OhHappyZ

Omg arturia!! I just randomly checked on here and saw!! Congrats!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Here's my test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope u see it or I'm crazy.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I think I see something but it's hard to make out for sure. Could just be the picture. Do you see it for sure I'm real life?


----------



## lilesMom

I think I see hint of a line
But I'm on my phone.
Prob is easier to see in real life.
Hope it gets stronger over next few days for u xx
Hurray XXX


----------



## Mummy_Creepy

Kaiecee said:


> Here's my test

I see it, congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## lesondemavie

Hope everyone here is doing well. Just thought I'd check in and let you know that we finally have a rainbow BFP. Photos of the tests are in my journal. It's so so early. Terrified of going through another loss, but happy that we could possibly have a May baby next year. Everything crossed this is it for us.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

lesondemavie said:


> Hope everyone here is doing well. Just thought I'd check in and let you know that we finally have a rainbow BFP. Photos of the tests are in my journal. It's so so early. Terrified of going through another loss, but happy that we could possibly have a May baby next year. Everything crossed this is it for us.


OMG les! I'm so excited to hear/read this news!! Keeping everything crossed for a super sticky bean &#128516;&#128151;


----------



## arturia

Hope both of ours stick and we can be bump buddies! <3


----------



## lilesMom

That's fab news 
Congrats xxx
Thus thread has gotten lucky again
Congrats again x


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my goodness les!!! Congratulations!!! Please stick litttle bean!!


----------



## kksy9b

hi everyone! just checking in to see how everyone is doing! 

kaicee- so glad your surgery went well and is done and behind you! i think i see something but the picture gets blurry when i make it bigger. have you tested again?? i'm so anxious for you!

matts- how did the move go? i hope you're getting settled into your new place. how have you been feeling? just a couple more weeks to second tri!!

liles- wahoo!!! congrats on team :pink:!! have you started thinking of any names?

glong- so pleased your scan went well. i'll say girl for you, but i have no basis for it :)

proud- what day is your birthday? are you still planning a private scan? and seriously, my house went untouched for over 3 months because i just had zero energy. finally had a good feeling day and spent the entire day deep cleaning and scrubbing. i figure it was more important to rest and not throw up than dust lol

wy- hello and welcome! its not a super active group at hte moment, but this is really a fantastic group of women. where are you at in your cycle?

choco- :hugs::hugs: i'm sorry you are struggling at the moment. it WILL happen for you hun. i hope this is your lucky cycle :flower:

jwilly- sorry AF got you last month. where are you at in your cycle now? how are you feeling about it so far?

curiosity- i think finding new things hobbies and things to focus on is a great idea. has AF shown up yet? i pray you fall preggo with your sticky bean this month

arturia- CONGRATULATIONS!!! it may not have happened how you envisioned, but when that little one is here, it wont really matter. sending prayers for a H&H 9 months! how did your DH react? do you have your EDD?

les- yay!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! I will have to go check your journal out!! Praying for a sticky bean. H&H 9 months to you! what is your due date?

I also want to wish MissYogi a H&H 9 months as she just found out she is also expecting! Love that this thread is turning a corner and praying for all these new beans to be sticky!

I hope all our other preggo ladies and those trying are doing well. i think about you all often and pray in the end we all have our healthy babies in our arms.

AFM, i've been doing pretty well. We had our scan a couple weeks ago and saw a healthy baby growing right on track! We stayed team yellow so looks like we are really going through with not knowing! MS has continued to plague me and I finally broke down and asked my doctor for meds. I started taking them at the end of last week. So far its helping a lot. I'm still getting bouts but it only lasts 10-15 minutes instead of the hours/half day it was doing. i've been sick the past 5 days and it wound up developing into bronchitis. so that's been fun. but i'm very prone to it so its nothing new. hoping it clears up quick! just under 2 weeks to v-day for me! should probably start thinking about getting the nursery painted...

hope to hear from you all soon!


----------



## arturia

Yay kk! Glad to see you back here. <3

Yes, MissYogi has another May BFP. I talked to her in her topic over on pregnancy discussions. :) So happy for her too.

According to the internet, my due date will be May 3rd. Term will be... almost right on my birthday. (as a result strongly considering starting maternity that day) Hubby took it OK when I told him, then crashed for about a week-ish, almost left me over it, then seems to be recovering. I hope, anyways. So far he's telling me he won't want more kids than this (which is a change from the two we always talked about) but I'm hoping parenthood is more satisfying for him than he anticipates.

I've been strongly relying on my mom friend (friends since junior high, she's been a mom since 18 years old! Pregnant with twins right now!) to help me through this mess. It's been a trip so far.

On the plus side, my mom got out of the hospital today. (Yes, 2016 has sucked for me.)


----------



## Kaiecee

6 days late scared to test again and not see a line my first test was done in the middle of the day I'm sure their is a line but sill worried since the first 2 days had pink spotting.


----------



## kksy9b

:test::test: I'm so anxious for you but understand you also being scared to do it.


----------



## kksy9b

Arturia- I got your EDD updated hun. Sorry your DH has been upset during these early days. I hope once baby is here he is able to bond and accept this new little person into his life and heart. I'm glad you have someone IRL you can lean on for support


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey KK! The move went great. Still have a few boxes to unpack but they are small things that can be done over time. Baby seems to be doing good this time. Had an ultrasound last week and baby was measring right on track with a good strong heatbeat. So we'll hopefully be making our big announcement this week. 

Thats so cool about staying team yellow. I have now patience. Plus I'm a huge planner so not knowing would stress me out so bad!

Sorry dh is not really supportive. Hopefully he comes around arturia!


----------



## Mattsgirl

And kaiecee, I have no idea how you haven't tested yet!! You got some seriouse will power!


----------



## lesondemavie

Thank you all. We're happy, but understandably nervous.


----------



## Kaiecee

realized I think most of my spotting is from dtd 
But it freaks me out dtd tonight and spotted again but I definitely felt he was hitting something sensitive 

Plus I think I might wait till Monday to test so I can get some cheapies at dollar store I only have one frer left I'll then be 11 days late wow


----------



## Kaiecee

So just wiped and had more pink more than I've had this whole time I'm sure I'm out even with being 8 days


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Aww kaicee I sure hope not :hugs: you've got some major will power there's no way I wouldn't have tested again by now. Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## lesondemavie

Looks like it was a chemical. Line is barely there today.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh les I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## arturia

:cry: Les... Hope it wasn't!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Les I am so sorry, I really hope it wasn't. You so deserve this, lots & lots of love and prayers xxx

Just wanted to pop by and say hello to everyone.

I also have a bit of news, I got my :bfp: yesterday, expected due date 2nd June. Very very cautious at the mo as I had a little brown spotting at 14dpo yesterday which has come to nothing but still scared me so we are taking each day at a time and just praying xxx

Love to all xxx and :dust:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on your :bfp: curiosity! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean and a H&H 9 months!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thank you Proud! Can't believe how far along you are already, are you going to find out the sex? Hope you're feeling well xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm feeling pretty good other than I'm having the starting symptoms of SPD again :cry: just trying to make it through with that. And yes! We have actually already found out the sex and we are having a baby boy :thumbup:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Aww congratulations!! Boys are so fun & loving :D sorry to hear about SPD, is there anything doctors can do to help you? Xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

~curiosity~ said:


> Aww congratulations!! Boys are so fun & loving :D sorry to hear about SPD, is there anything doctors can do to help you? Xx

I go back to my midwife in a week so I'm gonna bring it up with her then. It's just started a couple days ago so I'm hoping maybe PT or some stretches will help. We will see though.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Fingers crossed. Sorry you're suffering :(:hugs:


----------



## tinymumma

Checking back in. I wanted to play catch up but my goodness, there's too much to go through! 

I see some bfps! Congrats lovelies xxx Curio, I'm so happy for you love xxx Praying you get a sticky bean xx 

Les, I'm so sorry honey xxx Sending you so much love :hugs: 

Arturia, how's everything with you beautiful? 

Kaicee, how're you sweetness? Any news from you regarding those tests? <3 How are you going after the surgery?

Hoping everyone is doing well. I've missed you all so much!!! 

Proud, I feel for you honey xx Think I'm going through the same thing :( I never had it with my son though, so I'm unsire if it's SPD or just really bad sciatica! Either way, the clicking and barely being able to walk and constant pain wears on you, especially with other littlies to run around after. I hope you can get some relief soon :hugs: 

I feel so bad for not being able to give you all a detailed reply xxx 

AFM, I have to start cervical mointoring as of tomorrow. Going in at 16 (well 17+1), 18 and 20 weeks for scans to make sure my cervix is behaving. Since I've had a second tri loss and I went into Labour early with Leo, they want to make sure, which is reassuring. Since I didn't get the NT scan due to a huge hospital run around, I'm hoping we can have sneaky looks at baby at each scan. Who knows, might even be able to join a gender team as of tomorrow! :happydance: 

Little Leo turned 2 last week?! When did that happen! So crazy. He blows my kind daily. Hrs so smart and kind and just perfect but of course I only remember this when he's sleeping and not running around like a mad man, destroying everything lol. 

Hubby and I are doinnf very well. We have moved back in together and are starting couples counselling very soon. Things are a lot better than they were though and I'm so thankful for it. He is much closer to the man I fell in love with. So pretty much good news all round

Much love and heart hugs to all xx I've been thinking of every single one of you so much <3


----------



## arturia

Hi Tiny. Glad you are doing well and you and dh are back together.. :)

I'm doing OK too. My dh seems more excited about my pregnancy than before. He seems to be starting to look forward to fatherhood but I'm not sure. He called me (I was wrapping up work) sometime last week just to express how he was excited for baby's first halloween, so that left me hopeful he's seeing the positives to fatherhood.

Otherwise just morning sickness. :( It's pretty awful. I'm almost 9 weeks so just hoping it goes away soon at 12 weeks. First OB visit Thursday.


----------



## tinymumma

arturia said:


> Hi Tiny. Glad you are doing well and you and dh are back together.. :)
> 
> I'm doing OK too. My dh seems more excited about my pregnancy than before. He seems to be starting to look forward to fatherhood but I'm not sure. He called me (I was wrapping up work) sometime last week just to express how he was excited for baby's first halloween, so that left me hopeful he's seeing the positives to fatherhood.
> 
> Otherwise just morning sickness. :( It's pretty awful. I'm almost 9 weeks so just hoping it goes away soon at 12 weeks. First OB visit Thursday.

Thank you sweetheart xx
That's so good about your hubby. Are things getting better between the two of you? You're very right to be suspicious of his true feelings but I think for now, relish in the fact he is excited. My hubby has been doing the backflip act as well. He can't seem to accept that this baby was both of our doings. There are good days and bad day and there will be for the rest of time but you're growing life and no matter what, that baby will make everything better <3 
Morning sickness is crippling, isn't it? I didn't have it with my son but not did I this time! This baby was determined to make up for the both of them. Mine did start easing around 10 weeks, so hopefully you shouldn't have to suffer for much longer xXxX 
Are you excited for your appointment?! Not too long now before you're in second tri xxx :hugs:


----------



## arturia

Yes we're doing well. Closer than we've been since before the move. He's been supportive of our relationship and there for me when I'm feeling too nauseous to do much.

He just got offered semi-officially a raise and was told the details of the raise package are in the works. (this week) We don't know the numbers but I'm fairly confident we won't need to worry about money. All the budgeting I've done indicated the minimum I'd expect out of his raise is enough to put our worries to rest.

I'm sort of excited. I don't know what to expect aside from a physical exam, more blood tests, hundreds of questions about my health/nutrition/etc, maybe another Diclectin prescription. I think I'll be too early to hear the hb on a doppler in the office, assuming he does that. I'm a little sad because I don't expect to get the offer of a midwife. (And a little jealous that MissYogi got offered one right away, though her pregnancy didn't pan out. She lives pretty close to me. Midwives in Alberta are few and far between unfortunately.)


----------



## Kaiecee

So I should be ov'ing in the next couple hours I usually Ov 5 days after last pill but wow the ovary pain is so much even in my back


----------



## ~curiosity~

Fingers crossed Kaicee!

Hi tiny, thank you! I can't believe you're 17 weeks already! So pleased to hear about you and hubby, that is fantastic news hun xxx how are you feeling?

Arturia, that is sounding really positive about DH too :)

I've had some spotting earlier this week and today so have been referred for early scan on Monday, really nervous :( xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Got my ch so I'm happy now onto the tww


----------



## lesondemavie

Never updated here bc well I was just in a sad, dark place after the second loss and nervous about having a third. Not sure who's still checking here but a few of you have seen in my journal...early September was a chemical pregnancy, September cycle was a bfn, and then we went to the RE and in just 2.5 weeks we did a beautiful monitored cycle, had a clear hsg, found out I have subclinical hypothyroidism causing premature failure of the corpus luteum, went on levothyroxine as well as E2 plus my usual P after O and got another BFP! I've had weekly scans and hormone checks and everything is looking great. Baby measured 10+3 last Tuesday so I should be about 11 weeks now (LMP would have me more than a week behind that so I think they'll adjust my EDD). I'm due in early July (I'm going with 7.11.17 even though baby is measuring ahead until they tell me otherwise). MS hit me hard and can still be pretty bad even on a double dose of diclegis. It's tough, but I'm also thankful for the reassurance after all I've been through. Hope you are all well and a big thanks to those who dropped by and supported me along the way.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

lesondemavie said:


> Never updated here bc well I was just in a sad, dark place after the second loss and nervous about having a third. Not sure who's still checking here but a few of you have seen in my journal...early September was a chemical pregnancy, September cycle was a bfn, and then we went to the RE and in just 2.5 weeks we did a beautiful monitored cycle, had a clear hsg, found out I have subclinical hypothyroidism causing premature failure of the corpus luteum, went on levothyroxine as well as E2 plus my usual P after O and got another BFP! I've had weekly scans and hormone checks and everything is looking great. Baby measured 10+3 last Tuesday so I should be about 11 weeks now (LMP would have me more than a week behind that so I think they'll adjust my EDD). I'm due in early July (I'm going with 7.11.17 even though baby is measuring ahead until they tell me otherwise). MS hit me hard and can still be pretty bad even on a double dose of diclegis. It's tough, but I'm also thankful for the reassurance after all I've been through. Hope you are all well and a big thanks to those who dropped by and supported me along the way.


Oh les I'm so very happy for you! I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope everyone is doing good 
Lost heart 2 days ago and now almost 2 days no water hope to get that fixed tmr stupid owner does nothing when things go wrong. 

Took clomid later in cycle so just waiting to Ov any day now. 
Fx I get a better eff since now I'll be ov'ing after cd12


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kaiecee said:


> Hope everyone is doing good
> Lost heart 2 days ago and now almost 2 days no water hope to get that fixed tmr stupid owner does nothing when things go wrong.
> 
> Took clomid later in cycle so just waiting to Ov any day now.
> Fx I get a better eff since now I'll be ov'ing after cd12

Good luck!


----------



## Kaiecee

Tiny so happy things are looking up for you

Finally got water back on and I think today is Ov day


----------



## Mattsgirl

Les I'm so happy for you!! Hoping things go smoothly for you from now on!!


----------

